# Alessio Romagnoli



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Alessio Romagnoli nasce ad Anzio, il 12 gennaio 1995. 

Prodotto delle giovanili della Roma, nel suo ruolo dimostra fin da subito di essere uno dei migliori prospetti del panorama calcistico italiano. Dichiara apertamente di ispirarsi ad Alessandro Nesta. 
Nel 2014 viene mandato in prestito alla Sampdoria dove con Sinisa Mihajlovic disputa un'ottima prima stagione da titolare in Serie A. 
Nell'estate del 2015, su indicazione dell'ex mister che lo aveva allenato alla Sampdoria, viene ingaggiato dal Milan per 25M, diventando a soli 20 anni il secondo difensore più costoso della storia del Milan. L'ultima spesa di questo genere, infatti, venne sostenuta dai rossoneri ben 13 anni fa. E proprio per il modello a cui Romagnoli ha dichiarato di ispirarsi. Che sia un passaggio di consegne? I più scaramantici possono toccare ferro.

*Caratteristiche tecniche*: difensore centrale di piede mancino, abile ad impostare l'azione e molto bravo nell'anticipo. All'occorrenza può essere impiegato anche terzino sinistro.


----------



## patriots88 (9 Agosto 2015)

potenzialmente un fenomeno.

speriamo diventi quello che sembra possa diventare

grande acquisto


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2015)

Sono perplesso, spero di levarmi ogni dubbio quanto prima.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto Alessio!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Il miglior acquisto possibile dietro, simbolo di quanto si voglia tornare grandi, spero solo che tutta l'inutile manfrina sul prezzo non gli pesi.


Mihajilovic di sicuro è al settimo cielo, qualche mese fa ha detto che potrebbe essere un Nesta più tecnico, ci crede un casino


----------



## Heaven (9 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto, sono convinto che farà bene


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il miglior acquisto possibile dietro, simbolo di quanto si voglia tornare grandi, spero solo che tutta l'inutile manfrina sul prezzo non gli pesi.
> 
> 
> Mihajilovic di sicuro è al settimo cielo, qualche mese fa ha detto che potrebbe essere un Nesta più tecnico, ci crede un casino



Come sai concordo su tutto per quanto riguarda Romagnoli. Siamo i suoi più grandi estimatori e ''conoscitori''. Però Nesta più tecnico non lo sarà mai. Sandro è stato il miglior centrale dell'epoca moderna. E' già tanto se riuscirà ad arrivare al suo livello. Lo ricorda molto. Comunque speriamo si vada verso Mexes-Romagnoli come coppia centrale. Non voglio assolutamente vedergli Dinosauro Ospedalex o Zapata affianco.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto! Abbiamo preso uno dei difensori più promettenti al mondo ed il miglior acquisto finora. Il prezzo, secondo me è buono. È vero che ha fatto solo una buona stagione da titolare ma di lui si parlava bene già da tempo. Probabilmente sarà il futuro della difesa italiana. Speriamo non deluda le aspettative.


----------



## danyrossonera (9 Agosto 2015)

benvenuto alessio, l'acquisto che piu volevo. giovane, forte e italiano.
non so se sarai il prossimo nesta xke di nesta ne è esistito solo uno, ma sono felicissima che tu sia rossonero!

facci sognare ALE!


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Agosto 2015)

Con Mihajlović che lo tratterà come un pupillo non può che fare bene, forza Alessio!

PS: è nato il 12 gennaio 1995, uguale a me


----------



## URABALO (9 Agosto 2015)

Rispetto a Nesta è meno veloce ma sembra più tecnico.
Per me Nesta è stato il difensore più forte della sua generazione,quindi più dei vari Thuram,Cannavaro,Terry,Ferdinand ecc.
Arrivare a quei livelli sarebbe oro.
Nesta era un difensore completo con una concentrazione ottimale in ogni singola partita,dote più importante per un difensore.
Romagnoli da questo punto di vista può essere paragonato a Nesta.

Incrociamo le dita,come già detto in altri post,questo è il primo grande colpo pensando al Milan fortissimo e competitivo a livello internazionale che si spera possa ritornare entro due/tre anni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2015)

E' bravo e abbastanza completo, deve crescere con calma, cosa che da noi non potrà fare. Quindi o è un fenomeno vero oppure verrà ucciso dal Milan
Speriamo bene, è un bel colpo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto a Romagnoli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe pazzesco poter schierare una prima linea:
De Sciglio, Ely Romagnoli Calabria 
anche se Ely è pure lui sinistro, De Sciglio è in involuzione e Calabria un incognita


----------



## danyrossonera (9 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe pazzesco poter schierare una prima linea:
> De Sciglio, Ely Romagnoli Calabria
> anche se Ely è pure lui sinistro, De Sciglio è in involuzione e Calabria un incognita



Ely è destro credo


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto al migliore difensore giovane italiano


----------



## Tizio (9 Agosto 2015)

La cosa che mi piace di più del suo acquisto è che non è solo uno che ci potrà aiutare nelle prossime 1 o 2 stagioni, uno che va bene per un Milan che punta sempre al terzo posto e agli ottavi di Champions, come molti degli acquisti recenti (vedi Bonaventura, De Jong, Montolivo, Balotelli, Paletta, Van Bommel ecc. ecc.).

Ma questo è uno (sempre se si sviluppa come dovrebbe) che quando saremo ritornati grandi (speriamo...) non dovrà essere sostituito da un giocatore più forte e più adatto ai livelli più alti, ma che può tranquillamente giocarci. Quindi, del Milan che fra 4, 5, 6 o 7 anni ritorna sul tetto d'Europa e del mondo, si sa già il primo interprete, e sarà il leader della difesa ALESSIO ROMAGNOLI!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Agosto 2015)

Non spaventiamoci al primo errore.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2015)

Al di là delle considerazioni sul prezzo e sul favore fatto alla Roma, è sicuramente un buonissimo difensore, con un potenziale che potrebbe renderlo tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo.
A me spaventano molto un paio di cose: la pressione di San Siro e del valore che gli è stato attribuito e il fatto che non abbia un leader a fianco.
Con Mexes o Zapata come compagno di reparto, si troverà a 20 anni a fare lui il leader. Compito veramente difficile e di grande responsabilità.
Speriamo in bene...


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto! Tanta responsabilità sin da subito, ma sembra un ragazzo con le spalle larghe e sicuramente avere la totale fiducia del mister lo aiuterà.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Agosto 2015)

Questi sono i rischi DA PRENDERE


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Buona fortuna per la tua carriera, e fai il fenomeno che servi per la nazionale
P.s tranne contro la Roma


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non spaventiamoci al primo errore.



Esattamente. 

Benvenuto Alessio!


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non spaventiamoci al primo errore.



Quello che oggi è il miglior difensore centrale italiano (Bonucci, che aveva quei 2-3 anni in più), alla prima stagione in un grande club commetteva errori da terza categoria.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quello che oggi è il miglior difensore centrale italiano (Bonucci, che aveva quei 2-3 anni in più), alla prima stagione in un grande club commetteva errori da terza categoria.



In bari Juve 2010 prima giornata


----------



## Julian Ross (10 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Ely è destro credo



De Sciglio è da radiare.


----------



## DannySa (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma quale spaventarsi al primo errore dai.. abbiamo gente che non sa neanche stoppare la palla quindi Romagnoli ha 1 annetto per inserirsi al meglio, se poi comincia a fare il fenomeno e ci toglie dai guai parecchie volte allora la strada è spianata verso Francia 2016 (preferirei Bonucci in coppia con un giovane, Chiellini è abbastanza cotto).
I giovani non si criticano si supportano, i vecchi bavosi e inutili invece mal si sopportano ed è giusto che si prendano della robaccia ogni volta che si dimostrano giocatori non Milan.
Romagnoli è un rischio che avremmo dovuto prendere spesso, che dovremmo prendere anche a centrocampo, pazienza se costano certi giocatori tanto senza Champions un mercato diverso è difficilmente fattibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Agosto 2015)

In boca al lupo Alessio!!!


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2015)

benvenuto !! 30 milioni sono tanti, spero che possa fare più che bene!


----------



## Black (10 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto! non avrei mai pensato che il Milan potesse spendere quella cifra per un difensore, tanto meno per un 20enne!! Per questo penso dobbiamo ringraziare Sinisa. 
Spero dimostri di valere la spesa e diventi il centrale del Milan per i prossimi 12-15 anni


----------



## smallball (10 Agosto 2015)

benvenuto!!! spero faccia molto bene


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

Il costo del cartellino non è un problema, basta vedere Faraone che nel 2016 genererà una plusvalenza di circa 9M. Con i giovani non si sbaglia mai.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2015)

Facendo due conti, da quello che traspare Romagnoli è costato 25 milioni, tutti speriamo che ce ne costerà 30,
prende 1,5 milioni, qualsiasi difensore internazionale che avessimo preso ci sarebbe costato d'ingaggio sui 3,5 milioni,
vuol dire altri 4 milioni lordi risparmiati, a 20 anni se non si dovesse proprio rivelare una pippa immonda almeno a 12/15 lo rivendi,
economicamente non è stato un brutto affare, adesso vediamo sul campo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2015)

Sono molto contento, la Juve ha Rugani, noi rispondiamo con Romagnoli e non me ne frega nulla del prezzo perché Sabatini avrà fatto un grande incasso ma ha perso con ogni probabilità un grande difensore. 
I 20 per Bertolacci avremmo dovuto risparmiare piuttosto, è lì che Sabatini ce l'ha appoggiato dietro.
Sulla riuscita di Alessio, poi, non ho dubbi, perché l'exploit l'ha avuto proprio con Mihajlovic l'anno scorso e adesso ritrova il suo mentore che l'aveva espressamente richiesto, sarà il perno della nostra difesa e avrà fiducia incondizionata, quindi ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per una felice riuscita dell'affare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2015)

Io dubito della bontà dell'operazione. Ha solo 20 anni,e noi gli stiamo chiedendo di sistemare il reparto da solo,e di fare da regista. Neanche Nesta aveva una simile responsabilità: a far ripartire la manovra ci pensava Pirlo,e comunque aveva Maldini come compagno di reparto.
I giovani per rendere devono giocare in un reparto dove ci sia gente affidabile,che li possa coprire ed eventualmente aiutare a crescere: T.Silva aveva come compagni di reparto Nesta e Maldini;Kakà giocava con Rui Costa,Pirlo e Seedorf,Pogba è esploso giocando con Vidal e Pirlo,e persino Maldini aveva Baresi e Tassotti.

A questo qui invece si chiede di prendere in mano la difesa,a soli 20 anni,di raccogliere l'eredità di Nesta e di giocare con Mexes,Paletta e Zapata/Ely. 

Mi sembra di ricordare che tutti i giovani a cui si è chiesto di fare da "salvatori della patria" abbiano fatto una brutta fine: El Shaarawy,al netto degli infortuni,ha smesso di giocare bene quando gli si chiedeva da solo di reggere tutto l'attacco del Milan,e la stessa sorte era capitata a Pato,senza i vari Ibra/Ronaldinho/Ronaldo;De Sciglio,che doveva essere "Il nuovo Tassotti",è finito,e via discorrendo.

Insomma,l'impressione è che Romagnoli sarebbe stato oro colato se avessimo avuto un difensore forte e affidabile. Non necessariamente come T.Silva: anche un Garay sarebbe stato utilissimo. 

Poi,certo,qualcuno dirà che con la Sampdoria ha giocato benissimo pur avendo Silvestre e Mesbah come compagni di reparto,ma ricordo che si trovava in una provinciale. Una squadra senza pressioni,con una delle piazze più tranquille di Italia,dove oltretutto non gli si chiedeva niente. Stando così le cose,sarà dura per lui fare la differenza.


----------



## The P (10 Agosto 2015)

Faccio il benvenuto a questo ragazzo che ritengo essere l'acquisto più importante (ad oggi) di questo mercato.

L'unico che ha le stimmate del campione in questa rosa dove la mediocrità prevale.

Se penso all'ultimo difensore proveniente da Roma e costato poco più di lui mi scende una lacrimuccia, ma mi fa apprezzare ancora di più questo giocatore. Forza Alessio, non deluderci!


----------



## Jaqen (10 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io dubito della bontà dell'operazione. Ha solo 20 anni,e noi gli stiamo chiedendo di sistemare il reparto da solo,e di fare da regista. Neanche Nesta aveva una simile responsabilità: a far ripartire la manovra ci pensava Pirlo,e comunque aveva Maldini come compagno di reparto.
> I giovani per rendere devono giocare in un reparto dove ci sia gente affidabile,che li possa coprire ed eventualmente aiutare a crescere: T.Silva aveva come compagni di reparto Nesta e Maldini;Kakà giocava con Rui Costa,Pirlo e Seedorf,Pogba è esploso giocando con Vidal e Pirlo,e persino Maldini aveva Baresi e Tassotti.
> 
> A questo qui invece si chiede di prendere in mano la difesa,a soli 20 anni,di raccogliere l'eredità di Nesta e di giocare con Mexes,Paletta e Zapata/Ely.
> ...



Hai ragione, ma ha la totale, completa e incondizionata fiducia da parte dell'allenatore


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2015)

Grande acquisto rossonero, come da anni non se ne facevano. Per me non sarà assolutamente un flop perché Mihajlovic, che è stato un difensore tra l'altro, sa che compiti deve svolgere il ragazzo in campo e sa in cosa può e deve migliorare. Certo il prezzo è alto, ma uno così andava preso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)




----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Si trova il dato di Bonera alla stessa età?


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Agosto 2015)

Questo mi gasa e pure tanto. Appena arriverà l'ufficialità e la sua presentazione col numero, comprerò la sua maglia. Benvenuto Alessio! Son veramente felice per questo acquisto. La cifra? Non è un problema nostro. Finalmente un acquisto intelligente!

Bannerò chi parlerà male di lui


----------



## ACM_Dennis (10 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto Alessio! Speriamo di poter assistere a una sua sana e graduale crescita, cosa molto difficile nel Milan d'oggi.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (10 Agosto 2015)

Spero non venga linciato al primo errore, bruciarlo sarebbe un delitto atroce.
Confido soprattutto in Sinisa.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto! Riponiamo tutti delle forti speranze su questo ragazzo,speriamo non le deluda. L'importante è non mettergli eccessiva pressione addosso,perchè è giovane e i suoi errori li dovrà fare.


----------



## danyrossonera (10 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Questo mi gasa e pure tanto. Appena arriverà l'ufficialità e la sua presentazione col numero, comprerò la sua maglia. Benvenuto Alessio! Son veramente felice per questo acquisto. La cifra? Non è un problema nostro. Finalmente un acquisto intelligente!
> 
> Bannerò chi parlerà male di lui



Grande !


----------



## uoteghein (10 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto...e speriamo possa divenire un rossonero diclunga data un giorno, che ha sollevato, da protagonista, molti trofei.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Agosto 2015)

Sì ma ora stanno facendo le visite mediche: speriamo che i denti siano a posto........



Oppps! Sorry, l'aereo è in ritardo, comunque speriamo tutto bene!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (11 Agosto 2015)

Sono davvero contento per questo acquisto, a giugno non ci avrei sperato, giovanissimo, forte, e sopratutto fortemente voluto dal mister, per questo credo che farà bene. Benvenuto !


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2015)

Grande colpo. Grande. Grande. Grande.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)




----------



## DannySa (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



La famigghia.


----------



## mark (12 Agosto 2015)

Premettendo che sono molto contento del suo arrivo, ma guardando le medie-voto della scorsa stagione quella complessiva di Romagnoli è 5.9, per dire molto simile a quella di Ranocchia che dovrebbe essere 5.8.. Rugani invece ha 6.4, quindi non è che lo stiamo esaltando e sopravvalutando un po' troppo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


_Io detto, lui mio filio cit._


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Premettendo che sono molto contento del suo arrivo, ma guardando le medie-voto della scorsa stagione quella complessiva di Romagnoli è 5.9, per dire molto simile a quella di Ranocchia che dovrebbe essere 5.8.. Rugani invece ha 6.4, quindi non è che lo stiamo esaltando e sopravvalutando un po' troppo?



Ho avuto Thiago Silva per qualche anno al fantacalcio, mediamente la sua media era tra il 6 e il 6,5,
i voti non dicono nulla


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

Un salvataggio che vale un gol.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un salvataggio che vale un gol.



Grandissimo!


----------



## arcanum (12 Agosto 2015)

direi ottimo biglietto da visita


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Premettendo che sono molto contento del suo arrivo, ma guardando le medie-voto della scorsa stagione quella complessiva di Romagnoli è 5.9, per dire molto simile a quella di Ranocchia che dovrebbe essere 5.8.. Rugani invece ha 6.4, quindi non è che lo stiamo esaltando e sopravvalutando un po' troppo?



I voti sono truccati l'ultima cosa da prendere in considerazione


----------



## TheZio (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grandissimo!




Penso basti solo questa emoticon x dire cosa penso.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] primo salvataggio che ci dà ragionissima, contento?


----------



## mark (12 Agosto 2015)

Bravissimo nel salvataggio.. Si vede chiaramente che appena vede il calciatore andare sulla palla lui accellera e si mette nella parte di porta sguarnita per l'uscita di Diego lopez!! Mossa calcisticamente parlando intelligentissima!!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

È stato paragonato a Nesta ....


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Mi pare un po' diverso...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È stato paragonato a Nesta ....



Mammamia che roba indecente... Un tempo eravamo abituati a tale Grandezza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2015)

Non mi è piaciuto sul gol di Duncan, troppo spazio
Non mi è piaciuto come ha difeso sulla sinistra su Berardi in area

Buona impostazione

Teniamo a mente che NON è un campione. Potrebbe diventarlo, ma ha bisogno di tempo e fiducia.


----------



## arcanum (13 Agosto 2015)

bel piede, ottimo nell'impostazione, un pò impreciso nella seconda partita a difendere. 
Nel complesso positivo stasera, non dimentichiamo che fino a qualche ora fa non era neanche un nostro giocatore, è stato buttato subito in campo


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuto sul gol di Duncan, troppo spazio
> Non mi è piaciuto come ha difeso sulla sinistra su Berardi in area
> 
> Buona impostazione
> ...



Quoto sull'azione di Berardi, ma su Duncan davvero ha 0 colpe, ci è stato un orrore di Mexes, Montolivo e Poli che è da annali della mediocrità, lui poverino s'è ritrovato Duncan nell' 1vs1 a 4 metri dalla porta, non poteva manco accorciare perchè giustamente era già arretrato visto che non immaginava che quei tre là avrebbero regalato palla al Sassuolo al limite dell'area.


----------



## Julian Ross (13 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuto sul gol di Duncan, troppo spazio
> Non mi è piaciuto come ha difeso sulla sinistra su Berardi in area
> 
> Buona impostazione
> ...



Non possiamo giudicarlo dopo un solo allenamento ed una mezza partita dopo 48 ore dal suo arrivo! 
Diamogli qualche settimana!


----------



## smallball (13 Agosto 2015)

bravissimo nel salvataggio


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Quanto mi ha gasato quel salvataggio su Brozovic!

Nella partita col Sassuolo non mi è piaciuto in un'occasione: quando ha sbagliato un anticipo su Floccari e ha lasciato tre giocatori neroverdi contro il solo Paletta, lì non si può rischiare! Sul gol di Duncan, ripeto, non sono sue le colpe.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2015)

Per me è un ottimo prospetto, ma non è ancora pronto.. Deve migliorare molto nell'uno contro uno ed evitare certi svarioni, l'età è dalla sua parte, ma noi non possiamo permetterci di aspettarlo più di tanto, quindi speriamo maturi in fretta!! Io credo molto in lui e spero che insieme ad Ely possa essere il futuro della nostra difesa!!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Agosto 2015)

Questi continui e insistenti paragoni con Nesta stanno stancando. Spero che Mihajlovic sia bravo nel contenere questa deleteria esaltazione.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questi continui e insistenti paragoni con Nesta stanno stancando. Spero che Mihajlovic sia bravo nel contenere questa deleteria esaltazione.


Quoto!! Hanno stancato di brutto questi paragoni con Nesta!! E lasciatelo tranquillo sto ragazzo!! Poi ci si lamenta perché i giovani italiani forti non sbocciano, per forza gli mettono troppo pressione con questi continui paragoni!!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] no per favore non mettere link esterni . Al massimo si fa un riassunto ma ho visto che è una cosa troppo lunga.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2015)

Un buon inizio con un gran salvataggio. Non molto preciso su Duncan. Comunque è un difensore che sa girare la palla. Può diventare un grandissimo giocatore. Speriamo di non bruciarlo.


----------



## bargnani83 (13 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] no per favore non mettere link esterni . Al massimo si fa un riassunto ma ho visto che è una cosa troppo lunga.



articolo che consiglio di leggere.c'e anche su bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] no per favore non mettere link esterni . Al massimo si fa un riassunto ma ho visto che è una cosa troppo lunga.



Ok, scusate


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2015)

temo che x lui venga bruciato (panchinandolo) ely che ad ora mi sembra + pronto , io rischierei la coppia


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Chiarissimo come ad oggi non valga 25 mln, staremo a vedere come questo ragazzo potrà crescere. Speriamo bene, abbiamo fatto all in su di lui.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

Si sta inserendo bene.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

Come ha giocato oggi?


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si sta inserendo bene.



Assolutamente. Il miglior acquisto sinora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Il miglior acquisto sinora.



Pare assurdo ma il migliore acquisto per ora è Ely


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pare assurdo ma il migliore acquisto per ora è Ely



Più o meno. Se trovano alchimia e continuità sono un'ottima coppia. Mihajlovic predilige i difensori giovani perché ritiene di non aver nulla da insegnare agli over 25. Con la sua guida possono fare grandi cose. Direi che tutti i reparti tranne il CC sono sistemati.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più o meno. Se trovano alchimia e continuità sono un'ottima coppia. Mihajlovic predilige i difensori giovani perché ritiene di non aver nulla da insegnare agli over 25. Con la sua guida possono fare grandi cose. Direi che tutti i reparti tranne il CC sono sistemati.


Con questi difensori giovani, bravi ad impostare, anticipare e veloci, ti può permettere di giocare con la difesa alta, tenendo una squadra corta che può recuperare subito la palla.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Sarà pure presto per dare giudizi, ma nelle due partite in cui l'ho visto è stato mandato a farfalle da tutti gli attaccanti che si è trovato di fronte.

Boh, vabbè. Aspettiamo.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Dov'e il rigore? Sarà che sono calcio vecchio stile ma mi sembra un regalo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche con la Roma, seppur in amichevole, in 2 partite gli aveva fatto prendere 2 gol. L'intervento del rigore è scellerato, contatto o non contatto.
Poi per carità, è giusto aspettare e dargli tempo, però ho paura che quei 30 milioni, se frutteranno, inizieranno a farlo tra un po' di tempo e solo se avremo una squadra degna di questo nome...


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Un difensore se è un fenomeno lo è a 18 anni, poi acquista esperienza.
Mi pare si faccia saltare facilmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Non c'era rigore


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

Fortissimo. Ha un talento pazzesco questo ragazzo. Mi piace la calma che ha anche nelle situazioni più concitate e l'eleganza con cui esce palla al piede. Rigore assolutamente inventato. Aveva fatto un intervento pazzesco.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Rigore a parte ha giocato bene. Rigore a parte.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rigore a parte ha giocato bene. Rigore a parte.



Rigore assolutamente inesistente.


----------



## patriots88 (23 Agosto 2015)

il rigore non c'era. palla piena


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Rigore assolutamente inesistente.



Anche secondo me non c'era, ma non è stato pulitissimo (ma quello della piangentina si è buttato). Comunque come concetto secondo me era meglio aspettare in piedi. Però pensavo peggio, non ha giocato male.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me non c'era, ma non è stato pulitissimo (ma quello della piangentina si è buttato). Comunque come concetto secondo me era meglio aspettare in piedi. Però pensavo peggio, non ha giocato male.



L'attaccante della Viola lo aveva saltato, lui era in area ed ha subito visto l'opportunità di rimediare e di evitare danni. E' un difensore, ha nelle sue caratteristiche il tackle, come l'anticipo. Cristo Santo è un difensore, se non può far un intervento del genere lui, chi lo può fare? Il rigore è stata una vera vergogna! In quell'intervento ci ho visto l'essenza del calcio, il bello di questo sport, ma se gli si fischia rigore c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Sia lui che Ely hanno faticato parecchio perche presi costantemente in corsa dalla Fiorentina. Perche? Perche il nostro centrocampo non ha fatto filtro e cosi la Fiorentina e arrivata sempre in velocita con tanti uomini davanti ai nostri difensori. A quel punto diventa dura per tutti ed e piu facile di sbagliare.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sia lui che Ely hanno faticato parecchio perche presi costantemente in corsa dalla Fiorentina. Perche? Perche il nostro centrocampo non ha fatto filtro e cosi la Fiorentina e arrivata sempre in velocita con tanti uomini davanti ai nostri difensori. A quel punto diventa dura per tutti ed e piu facile di sbagliare.



Parole da incorniciare. Per me i difensori non hanno giocato male, ma c'era un grande buco davanti.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Ha 20 anni. E' stato abbastanza pulito a parte quella controversia sul rigore. Purtroppo è stato diciamo svantaggiato da Ely, ancora inesperto per la Serie A.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me il rigore c'era, ha preso palla e piede. Non si interviene in tackle in area, con l'uomo in meno, cerchi di contenerlo ma stando in piedi. Non si montasse la testa. Nesta, Maldini e Baresi ce ne sono uno. Detto questo, è l'unico buono che abbiamo, quindi avanti con la prossima partita.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2015)

Stasera non mi è dispiaciuto...ha sventato diversi pericoli...il rigore per il quale gli daranno addosso è molto molto dubbio...


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2015)

Se è rigore quello di Romagnoli, allora su Bonaventura ce ne sono cinque.


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

Rigore o non rigore se avessi fatto un entrata simile quando giocavo con gli esordienti il mister a fine partita mi avrebbe appeso all'appendiabiti...


----------



## franck3211 (23 Agosto 2015)

ottima partita, sempre buoni gli anticipi e i colpi di testa. Pensavo peggio, avanti con lui.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

Deve essere affiancato da un difensore di livello e gia rodato


----------



## eldero (23 Agosto 2015)

Ottima prestazione....peccato nessuno lo abbia aiutato, soprattutto i centrocampisti....


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Intervento ridicolo, appena l'ho visto la mia reazione è stato un facepalm doppio.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

su una palla cosi , in area , non si va al contrasto anche perche' ilicic aveva la palla sul destro e poteva fare poco....ha spostato il sinistro e si e' fatto buttare giu.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Agosto 2015)

Non mi diceva nulla prima e non mi dice nulla ora. Spero davvero possa stupire nelle prossime partite.


----------



## ralf (23 Agosto 2015)

A parte l'errore sul rigore, buona partita di Romagnoli(soprattutto in impostazione).Da segnalare il numero di passaggi completati 55, più del doppio di tutti i nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma come fate a dire che non c'era il rigore? Cioè lo falcia, guardatevi il replay laterale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> A parte l'errore sul rigore, buona partita di Romagnoli(soprattutto in impostazione).*Da segnalare il numero di passaggi completati 55, più del doppio di tutti i nostri centrocampisti*.


Agghiacciante che il difensore centrale completi più passaggi di 4 centrocampisti.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma come si fa a scrivere "OTTIMA PRESTAZIONE"?


----------



## franck3211 (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a scrivere "OTTIMA PRESTAZIONE"?


dire che ha giocato male contro la fiorentina di oggi, in 10 senza centrocampo è coraggioso. Pulito negli anticipi e sempre attento, peccato per il rigore che tra l'altro è dubbio, ha 20 anni.


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

Peccato per il rigore...LOL
avessi detto una cosi da nulla eh.
2 min prima del rigore al limite dell'area non interviene e con un filtrante arrivano davanti a Diego Lopez.
Su, un po' di obiettività.
Questo sarà, forse, forte tra qualche anno. E, forse, lo diventerebbe crescendo di fianco ad uno che gli fa da chioccia.
Che nel Milan odierno non c'è.
A me dell'impostazione non me ne frega una mazza. Un difensore deve difendere. E se la PRIMA volta che giochi un 1 vs 1 ti vanno via e fai fallo in area, perchè era fallo basta guardare i replay ed essere tifosi non faziosi, allora forse prima di pensare che sarà il salvatore ce ne passa. E abbiamo speso un trentello.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Peccato per il rigore...LOL
> avessi detto una cosi da nulla eh.
> 2 min prima del rigore al limite dell'area non interviene e con un filtrante arrivano davanti a Diego Lopez.
> Su, un po' di obiettività.
> ...



Oh grande capo per fortuna ci sei te ad aprire gli occhi a noi poveri tifosi faziosi


----------



## franck3211 (24 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Peccato per il rigore...LOL
> avessi detto una cosi da nulla eh.
> 2 min prima del rigore al limite dell'area non interviene e con un filtrante arrivano davanti a Diego Lopez.
> Su, un po' di obiettività.
> ...


il rigore è un episodio, la partita si valuta nei 90 minuti, mi sembra che ne capisci ben poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Il problema è uno soltanto: Romagnoli era necessario per sistemare la difesa ma non sufficiente. Romagnoli lo prendi ma vicino gli prendi anche un leader di difesa e quindi uno che lo guidi, perché Romagnoli ha tanto potenziale ma è ancora tanto acerbo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Scherzi a parte, questo affianco a Ely (uno da livelli dell'Avellino) e Mexes (psicolabile) non cresce di una virgola


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> il rigore è un episodio, la partita si valuta nei 90 minuti, mi sembra che ne capisci ben poco.



A me pare ahimè il contrario. L'episodio di cui parli tu è piuttosto rilevante. Non stiamo parlando di una rimessa laterale, ma dell'unico 1 vs 1 giocato da Romagnoli e di una scelta di intervenire in scivolata in una zona non pericolosa dell'area, come sottolineato da diversi altri utenti, che nemmeno nei pulcini passerebbe inosservata al tecnico.
Detto questo non lo sto di certo bollando come un fallito, ma allo stesso modo evitiamo di non sottolineare gli errori solo perchè Romagnoli ci sta simpatico e perchè abbiamo un bisogno disperato che "il nuovo Nesta" si avveri.
Bertolacci viene massacrato, giustamente.
L'obiettività va usata parimenti con Romagnoli.


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Oh grande capo per fortuna ci sei te ad aprire gli occhi a noi poveri tifosi faziosi



Il contenuto ed il senso di questo commento?
Mi sfuggono.


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è uno soltanto: Romagnoli era necessario per sistemare la difesa ma non sufficiente. Romagnoli lo prendi ma vicino gli prendi anche un leader di difesa e quindi uno che lo guidi, perché Romagnoli ha tanto potenziale ma è ancora tanto acerbo.



D'accordissimo.
Ad oggi è un DC di buone prospettive che DEVE essere affiancato da un fenomeno. Altrimenti c'è la possibilità che non solo non migliori, ma si bruci.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Il contenuto ed il senso di questo commento?
> Mi sfuggono.



Un giorno lo capirai figliolo


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Giudicate voi







Per me è rigore netto, lo falcia alla grande


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

A me i giocatori della Fiorentina hanno fatto pensare male. Al primo tocco, svenivano


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2015)

Buona partita ma è stato lasciato solo dal centrocampo. Il rigore ci stava.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Agosto 2015)

Episodio del rigore a parte (errore molto grave, se l'avesse fatto Bonera sarebbe stato massacrato), quando gioca è sempre piuttosto tranquillo e da una sensazione di sicurezza. Comunque mi aspetto altri errori di inesperienza tipo quello di ieri sera.


----------



## bmb (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giudicate voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma se cade prima che inizia a scivolare


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giudicate voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' un intervento duro ma pulito, se non sono concessi nemmeno interventi sul pallone di questo genere in area allora ogni trattenuta, ogni minimo scontro in area è sempre rigore.
Per me rigore generoso, forse trae in inganno la dinamica dell'azione (l'arbitro di porta ovviamente come se neanche ci fosse).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Agosto 2015)

Per me il rigore non c'è; in ogni caso, ha commesso un errore di inesperienza ad andare in scivolata in quel frangente.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Tra l'altro guardate il movimento della palla che va in una sola direzione, il giocatore della Fiorentina è stato furbo a capire le intenzioni di Romagnoli e si è lasciato andare in modo perfetto.


----------



## The P (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giudicate voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per me no sai? E' un intervento fin troppo perfetto. Gli sradica il pallone.

Ora non voglio difendere Romagnoli, sono il primo nel forum a dire che non è il fenomeno che tutti si aspettano e che in giro c'è di meglio.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il rigore secondo me ci poteva stare, ma ogni giudizio è fuorviante stasera: con i buchi lasciati stasera dal centrocampo anche Thiago Silva e Benatia avrebbero trovato difficoltà.


----------



## mark (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giudicate voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma come fai a giudicare da questa immagine che non si vede neanche il pallone?
L'unica immagine pulita è quella da fondo campo in cui si vede che mentre va in scivolata con la punta del piede prende la palla!! Detto questo Romagnoli deve ancora crescere non tanto, di più!! Ora come ora non è pronto per essere un perno della nostra difesa, ma questi giocatori abbiamo purtroppo!! Comunque sia ha il futuro davanti e se lavora duramente e umilmente può diventare un grandissimo giocatore, basta che i tifosi e sopratutto i giornalisti la smettano di pomparlo e di paragonarlo a Nesta!!


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a giudicare da questa immagine che non si vede neanche il pallone?
> L'unica immagine pulita è quella da fondo campo in cui si vede che mentre va in scivolata con la punta del piede prende la palla!! Detto questo Romagnoli deve ancora crescere non tanto, di più!! Ora come ora non è pronto per essere un perno della nostra difesa, ma questi giocatori abbiamo purtroppo!! Comunque sia ha il futuro davanti e se lavora duramente e umilmente può diventare un grandissimo giocatore, basta che i tifosi e sopratutto i giornalisti la smettano di pomparlo e di paragonarlo a Nesta!!



Ehm, se guardi da fondo campo è normale che vedi solo la palla che va via, se guardi da questa visuale vedi la gamba sinistra e in successione gamba destra e palla che vengono falciati


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Agosto 2015)

su mediaset premium hanno detto che gia dall'inizio romagnoli avrebbe chiesto a miha più copertura a centrocampo ..


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me il rigore non c'è; in ogni caso, ha commesso un errore di inesperienza ad andare in scivolata in quel frangente.



Infatti una scivolata cosi quando l'avversario sta in quel posto li se la poteva proprio risparmiare.
Al massimo provava una scivolata "dritta" senza provare a toccare palla ma solo per impedire un cross.

Ma non e nulla di grave.
Rigore o no, per come era messa la partita, molto molto difficilmente si poteva portare via punti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe stato perfetto se affiancato da un difensore forte e già affermato, tipo Hummels o Godìn. Ieri ha fatto vedere qualcosa di buono, le capacità le ha, ma anche errori di inesperienza, rigore in primis.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2015)

Rigore a parte, a me è piaciuto un sacco... Il rigore è opinabile e Valeri non aspettava altro!


----------



## PoloNegativo (24 Agosto 2015)

Rigore o non rigore, certi interventi non bisogna farli in certe occasioni. E' stato poco reattivo alla finta dell'avversario e questo ha provocato il suo errore, inoltre è stato mandato a vuoto tentando un anticipo non riuscito in occasione dell'espulsione di Ely, favorendo quest'ultima. Siamo già a 3 errori. Per il resto ha giocato bene: abbastanza cauto sul pressing degli avversari con lanci coraggiosi anche se non sempre precisi in fase di impostazione.
Considerando che il centrocampo non ha fatto da filtro, partita da 5,5 per lui.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

E' giovane, in lui si intravedono davvero ottime qualità, ma deve crescere. 

Uno tra Alex, Zapata o Mexes lo pretendo in campo.

Vicino a lui o Ely.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

Il rigore era netto e lui ha sbagliato, ma nonostante questo episodio mi è piaciuto.
Per poter crescere avrebbe bisogno di un vero difensore (avessimo ancora in rosa Thiago Silva) esperto. Ironia della sorte, il difensore titolare che è da più tempo in squadra è un ragazzo di non ancora 23 anni che si deve riprendere.
Non mi pare il caso di dare un giudizio su di lui dopo una gara. Aspetto le prime 10 giornate per poter fare una primi analisi su di lui.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2015)

Welcome Ale!!

Per me un grandissimo difensore


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bravo, bravo, bravo.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Un Top. 

Ma mettiamogli Philippe affianco però


----------



## arcanum (29 Agosto 2015)

anche oggi conferma di avere un buon piede sinistro e sa impostare


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un Top.
> 
> Ma mettiamogli Philippe affianco però



.

Tra l'altro un mio caro amico si è trovato Pradè vicino di casa in vacanza

Gli ha detto che l'abbiamo pagato metà di quel che vale


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2015)

Benissimo.
Aaaaah se avessimo un bel marcatore in rosa da mettergli affianco....


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Ha 20 anni ed è già diventato il leader della difesa. Oggi aveva di fianco quello scarsone di Zapata, ma il novellino sembrava quest'ultimo. E' un gran difensore che sa difendere benissimo, ma che sa anche impostare. Ha più qualità lui in quel piede sinistro che tutto il nostro centrocampo messo insieme. Bravo Alessio, continua cosi. Io intanto mi ordino la tua maglietta


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Mi piace molto la sua tranquillita in questo si che mi ricorda Sandrone


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ha dei piedi da regista questo. Giocatore imprescindibile <3


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che in Italia si grida allo scandalo quando si spendono 25M per Romagnoli mentre in Inghilterra ne spendono 55 per Stones. Ottimo acquisto comunque, uno dei pochi sensati...


----------



## mark (30 Agosto 2015)

Buona partita, ma deve ancora migliorare!! Qualche anticipo l'ha sbagliato e nell'1 contro 1 non mi da ancora moltissima fiducia!!


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2015)

Paga il fatto di essere stato strapagato...magari quest'anno non farà grandi cose...ma da qui ad un paio d'anni al massimo sarà tra i migliori 5 in europa...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ieri forse ho cominciato a capire perchè lo voleva a tutti i costi. Sembrava uno dei veterani.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Alessio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Molto bene ieri,ma ha bisogno di un compagno di reparto forte dal quale imparare per arrivare al top del suo potenziale,come fece Thiagone con Sandro.


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Molto bene ieri,ma ha bisogno di un compagno di reparto forte dal quale imparare per arrivare al top del suo potenziale,come fece Thiagone con Sandro.



C'è Zap 

Comunque ha fatto 2-3 lanci di 40 metri che non vedevo dai tempi di Sandrone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Si è concesso anche un po' di rischi, deve assolutamente farlo per crescere e diventare il numero 1.


----------



## danjr (30 Agosto 2015)

Personalità e tranquillità, gli servirebbe a fianco un bravo difensore


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Questo è forte forte ... Mi sto ricredendo


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2015)

giovane, sicuro e affidabile, unica pecca l'inesperienza, ma quella verrà col tempo, in queste prime giornate gli affiancherei uno tra mexes e zapata (che ieri non ha fatto per niente male), e inserirei ely gradualmente, con un centrocampo valido davanti potremmo essere a posto per almeno 10 anni


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2015)

mi e' piaciuto parecchio,non puo' che migliorare


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2015)

Siamo a posto per 10 anni con Romagnoli.

Per me non importa se un giocatore così giovane e così forte lo paghi 16, 19, 23 o 25.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Siamo a posto per 10 anni con Romagnoli.
> 
> Per me non importa se un giocatore così giovane e così forte lo paghi 16, 19, 23 o 25.



.


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Agosto 2015)

Altra bella prestazione ieri, certo, se il centrocampo non perdesse 1000 palloni nella nostra metà campo...gli servirebbe un gran difensore d'esperienza affianco, tipo Hummels.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2015)

fortissimo


----------



## TheZio (30 Agosto 2015)

Bellissimo vedere come in questo forum tutti lo lodano e poi leggi sulla Gazzetta che lo boccia... 
Io comunque sono nel vostro partito, ieri veramente gran partita e sicurezza, l'unico da Milan nei 4 dietro!!!


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2015)

Se avesse a fianco un centrale esperto per me renderebbe ancora di più. Avrei sognato Godin a fianco a lui, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

Stasera è stato un muro. Confermo quello che dico da tempo, il ragazzo è forte forte e sta migliorando partita dopo partita. Miracoloso il salvataggio su quella palla persa da Diego Lopez.
Grande Romagnamia


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Settembre 2015)

Che personalità..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Dovremmo comprare un altro centrale difensivo al suo fianco, forte naturalmente, lo specifico perché se mi sente Galliani va a comprare De Maio. In quel caso potremmo avere davvero una diga.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravissimo, gran partita, è in continuo crescendo


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Anche qui non dico nulla per scaramanzia. Stasera mi è piaciuto tantissimo. È tranquillissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dovremmo comprare un altro centrale difensivo al suo fianco, forte naturalmente, lo specifico perché se mi sente Galliani va a comprare De Maio. In quel caso potremmo avere davvero una diga.



Lo Zapata di stasera è tipo 13 volte più forte di Abdennour.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Stasera molto bene.

Mi è piaciuto poco sul gol di Guarin, ma con un centrocampista a coprire non avremmo preso gol, e lui comunque un lato dovevo battezzarlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo Zapata di stasera è tipo 13 volte più forte di Abdennour.


E chi ha parlato di Abdennour. Io in Zapata non ci credo, perché non è la prima volta che gioca così, però la cappellata è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Settembre 2015)

ottima personalità, il ragazzo è un campioncino, va solamente ben gestito e affiancato da un compagno di livello per completare l'opera.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Senza mettergli pressione, è giovanissimo. Le capacità ci sono, tra qualche anno aspetto un grande centrale.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2015)

Io non voglio più illudermi con i giovani, la prestazione parla da sola.
Bravissimo Alessio, continua così.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Buona prestazione. Bravo Romagnoli.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io non voglio più illudermi con i giovani, la prestazione parla da sola.
> Bravissimo Alessio, continua così.



Idem, però Romagnoli a quel qualcosa, che ti fa capire che è forte e lo diventerà ancora di più.

Lo vedi da come sta in campo.. non so bene spiegare ma penso tu abbia capito


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2015)

Sicuro, anticipa quasi sempre in modo pulito l'attaccante. Zero errori, tranne un'apertura sballata. 25M spesi benissimo.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Settembre 2015)

Mah, sul gol di Guarin ha responsabilità.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Mah, sul gol di Guarin ha responsabilità.



ne ha di più Montolivo secondo me


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

Partita quasi perfetta, sul gol di guarin sbaglia il movimento, ma tutto nasce dall'errore di bonaventura che si fa trascinare troppo in alto dal pressing e manca la copertura su santon che poi la passa a Guarin, sul quale de sciglio dorme allegramente


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sicuro, anticipa quasi sempre in modo pulito l'attaccante. Zero errori, tranne un'apertura sballata. 25M spesi benissimo.



stra quoto,veramente bravo


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Mah, sul gol di Guarin ha responsabilità.



Erano 4 vs 4. Ha difeso sul taglio di non ricordo chi... la colpa è di Montolivo che non ha seguito e che ha costretto De sciglio a chiudere il ritardo


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Erano 4 vs 4. Ha difeso sul taglio di non ricordo chi... la colpa è di Montolivo che non ha seguito e che ha costretto De sciglio a chiudere il ritardo



Un difensore deve conoscere l'avversario. Cosa fa Guarin al limite dell'area il 99% delle volte? Tira in porta, lo sanno anche i piccioni di san siro.
Bastava stargli davanti, De sciglio è stato costretto a tentare la chiusura perchè ha visto Romagnoli scalare a sinistra. NOn è che bisogna difenderlo per forza perchè è giovane e bravo, sul gol ha fatto un errore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Partita quasi perfetta, sul gol di guarin sbaglia il movimento, ma tutto nasce dall'errore di bonaventura che si fa trascinare troppo in alto dal pressing e manca la copertura su santon che poi la passa a Guarin, sul quale de sciglio dorme allegramente



ummm non lo so , l'errore l'ha commesso nonnovivo che ha comunque fatto una buonissima partita.. poi Roma si fa un po' risucchiare dall azione e va fuori posizione .. ma non me la sento di incolparlo..

ha fatto comunque una partita mostruosa


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Un difensore deve conoscere l'avversario. Cosa fa Guarin al limite dell'area il 99% delle volte? Tira in porta, lo sanno anche i piccioni di san siro.


Lo sanno soprattutto i piccioni di san siro


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Un difensore deve conoscere l'avversario. Cosa fa Guarin al limite dell'area il 99% delle volte? Tira in porta, lo sanno anche i piccioni di san siro.
> Bastava stargli davanti, De sciglio è stato costretto a tentare la chiusura perchè ha visto Romagnoli scalare a sinistra. NOn è che bisogna difenderlo per forza perchè è giovane e bravo, sul gol ha fatto un errore.



Diciamo che la porzione di campo centrale è stata lasciata troppo scoperta da Montolivo. Detto questo, sicuramente Romagnoli avrebbe dovuto uscire prima, anche con il fallo se necessario.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lo sanno soprattutto i piccioni di san siro



mi sono ribaltato


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Il gol di Guarin è uno errore tattico clamoroso di tutta la squadra


----------



## Crox93 (14 Settembre 2015)

Buona prestazione e buona sicurezza. Gioca in mezzo a moltissima mediocrità e inoltre credo senta la forte pressione che c'è su di lui. Si potrà valutare bene fra qualche settimana.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Settembre 2015)

Potentissimo come sempre. 

Lo amo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Fa delle chiusure con una calma olimpica, trasmette quella sicurezza del veterano, pur avendo la mia età.. Che giocatore! Anche se su Gila sbaglia lui l'anticipo se non ho visto male..


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2015)

su sky continuano a martoriarlo
anche stasera secondo loro prestazione negativa
(nel derby addirittura gli hanno messo 4)


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> su sky continuano a martoriarlo
> anche stasera secondo loro prestazione negativa
> (nel derby addirittura gli hanno messo 4)



I presunti esperti di calcio in realtà non capiscono una fava. Io non li ascolto mai per questo motivo.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Settembre 2015)

Più Sky lo massacra più vuol dire che sta giocando bene


----------



## Love (20 Settembre 2015)

sky si sa che è contro il Milan...quindi non calcoliamoli...a me roma piace...però si sa che deve crescere ancora tanto e già l'anno prossimo sarà un giocatore molto più forte di quest'anno...


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2015)

Nell'arco dei novanta minuti commette spesso ingenuità ed errori. Però ragazzi è giovanissimo ed ha delle qualità notevoli, non può che migliorare. Dai Alessio, sei il futuro del Milan.


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2015)

anche ieri mi e' piaciuto,bravo!!!


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me, per la sua età, ha dei mezzi tecnici straordinari, da abbinare ad una struttura fisica importante. 
Farà degli errori, ma ha carattere e sicurezza oltre che tanta qualità, tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al fantasmino De Sciglio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> su sky continuano a martoriarlo
> anche stasera secondo loro prestazione negativa
> (nel derby addirittura gli hanno messo 4)



Sicuramente non c'era Boban, alsuo posto i tipici espertoni come Mauro che quando apre la bocca non ne becca una. O sbaglio?


----------



## Jaqen (20 Settembre 2015)

Un difensore poi solitamente a 20 anni fa errori su errori. Per me è già forte adesso..


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2015)

Questo ha due palle così ragazzi. Trovatemi un centrale ventenne così.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente ci stiamo rendendo conto tutti quanti del valore di questo giocatore, è già adesso il nostro miglior centrale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2015)

Ieri come ha giocato ? Non ho potuto vedere la partita ...


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2015)

Le ha prese tutte lui di testa, palla a terra ha avuto pochissimo da fare


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri come ha giocato ? Non ho potuto vedere la partita ...



Benissimo. Hai presente quando guardi una partita e pensi "Va bè, tanto c'è lui che mi dà sicurezza" ecco. Per me è questo Romagnoli. E' fortissimo, dà una sicurezza allucinante a tutto il reparto. Il veterano sembra lui e non quel cesso di Zapata. Ma non è un casino che pure il Colombiano stia rendendo meglio al suo fianco. Farà errori, certi anche gravi, ma è comunque forte, molto forte. Dopo Manolas per me è il miglior centrale del campionato. 

i 25mln spesi meglio in assoluto.
Era dall'addio di Nesta e Thiago che non mi sentivo cosi felice per un centrale. Sia chiaro non lo sto paragonando a Sandrone e a Thiagone. E' distante anni luce ancora da quei 2.


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Benissimo. Hai presente quando guardi una partita e pensi "Va bè, tanto c'è lui che mi dà sicurezza" ecco. Per me è questo Romagnoli. E' fortissimo, dà una sicurezza allucinante a tutto il reparto. Il veterano sembra lui e non quel cesso di Zapata. Ma non è un casino che pure il Colombiano stia rendendo meglio al suo fianco. Farà errori, certi anche gravi, ma è comunque forte, molto forte. Dopo Manolas per me è il miglior centrale del campionato.
> 
> i 25mln spesi meglio in assoluto.
> Era dall'addio di Nesta e Thiago che non mi sentivo cosi felice per un centrale. Sia chiaro non lo sto paragonando a Sandrone e a Thiagone. E' distante anni luce ancora da quei 2.



Quoto ogni parola. Non lo conoscevo prima ma devo dire che mi da molta sicurezza, direi quasi "non lo noti" per quanto difende con pulizia ed efficacia.


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il veterano sembra lui e non quel cesso di Zapata.



È esattamente ciò che ho pensato anche io


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Benissimo. Hai presente quando guardi una partita e pensi "Va bè, tanto c'è lui che mi dà sicurezza" ecco. Per me è questo Romagnoli. E' fortissimo, dà una sicurezza allucinante a tutto il reparto. Il veterano sembra lui e non quel cesso di Zapata. Ma non è un casino che pure il Colombiano stia rendendo meglio al suo fianco. Farà errori, certi anche gravi, ma è comunque forte, molto forte. Dopo Manolas per me è il miglior centrale del campionato.
> 
> i 25mln spesi meglio in assoluto.
> Era dall'addio di Nesta e Thiago che non mi sentivo cosi felice per un centrale. Sia chiaro non lo sto paragonando a Sandrone e a Thiagone. E' distante anni luce ancora da quei 2.



Vero, però c'è da dire che Zapata male non sta giocando.
Certamente se affianco a Romagna mia avessimo un vero leader della difesa, Alessio tempo 1 o 2 anni diventerebbe un difensore top.
Così, invece, la crescita è più lenta, benché sia carico di responsabilità.
Infatti, personalmente, mi dà sicurezza ma mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più. Vediamo come va da qui ad un paio di mesi.
Felicissimo del suo acquisto, ma abbiamo bisogno che superi in tempi brevissimi quello step che lo separa da giovane promessa a realtà emergente.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Tranquillita e continuita, finora cosi lo definirei


----------



## Love (22 Settembre 2015)

inganna la cifra monstre investita...però è un investimento per il futuro che già dal prossimo anno (non che adesso stia facendo male) darà alla grande i suoi frutti...però gli va affiancato un difensore importante altro che zapata...speriamo che a gennaio si faccia qualcosa li...ma ne dubito...


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2015)

Mi sta piacendo, sempre interventi puliti, che siano anticipi, colpi di testa, contrasti.
Forse gli manca un po' di coraggio di salire palla al piede ma non siamo nel momento ideale per permetterci giocate rischiose


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Settembre 2015)

Molto bene finora. Con un Garay o Benatia affianco crescerebbe tantissimo


----------



## arcanum (22 Settembre 2015)

Aspetto la decima presenza almeno per giudicarlo, finora ottima impressione.
Sugli anticipi fortissimo, forse deve crescere quando viene puntato dall'attaccante, lì un pò ho paura


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Aspetto la decima presenza almeno per giudicarlo, finora ottima impressione.
> Sugli anticipi fortissimo, forse deve crescere quando viene puntato dall'attaccante, lì un pò ho paura



Esatto, questo è un suo limite. A Firenze un suo errore di questo tipo ci è costato un rigore. Comunque sono convinto che con un centrale forte affianco (basterebbe pure un Glik) farebbe faville.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Questo è forte forte ... Anche oggi di testa erano tutte sue ...

E se ci fate caso anche quella sciagura di Zapata sta giocando bene con lui


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2015)

è bravo, di testa molto forte, ma ancora, giustamente, non riesce ad essere un leader.


----------



## JohnShepard (22 Settembre 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è bravo, di testa molto forte, ma ancora, giustamente, non riesce ad essere un leader.



Concordo. Ogni tanto si distrae..ma è giovane e ha qualità da vendere


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2015)

alla fine stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 20 anni alla seconda stagione da titolare in A e alla prima in una "grande"...


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Settembre 2015)

Sulla Gazzetta lo hanno bastonato senza motivi...bah...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2015)

Se avesse al suo fianco un Thiago,un Benatia,perfino un Miranda,diventerebbe un mostro in due o tre anni.
Purtroppo dovrà trovare la forza di crescere "da solo".


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se avesse al suo fianco un Thiago,un Benatia,perfino un Miranda,diventerebbe un mostro in due o tre anni.
> Purtroppo dovrà trovare la forza di crescere "da solo".



già, questo è il rammarico. Già con un Miranda affianco potevamo avere una difesa migliore. E' vero che per la sua età gioca da veterano, ma è anche vero che è ancora giovane e inesperto. Lui agli attaccanti non fa paura. Thiago, Nesta, Cannavaro, Thuram li mandavano nel panico per la loro sola presenza. Stessa cosa Bonucci e Chiellini oggi in italia.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Settembre 2015)

Io non so voi, ma vista l'impossibilità di comprare un top nel ruolo (Benatia, Thiago, Kompany o chi per essi) prenderei un altro bel pacco di euri (20 milioni?) e piazzerei Rugani accanto a Romagnoli. E magari con un altro pacco di euro mi prenderei Perin.
Con Calabria e De Sciglio mi farei una difesa che durerà per i prossimi dieci anni.

Per me i soldi di Romagnoli sono stati un grandissimo investimento.
Non me ne frega niente del prezzo del cartellino.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

A me, sinceramente, PER IL MOMENTO non dà alcuna sicurezza. Si fa saltare troppo facilmente. Spesso perde l'uomo.

Ieri è stato tra i peggiori. 

E' giovane ed è alla prima esperienza in una grande. Aspettiamo.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Settembre 2015)

Rugani: Allegri non lo fa giocare neanche con il Frosinone questa sera.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Settembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Rugani: Allegri non lo fa giocare neanche con il Frosinone questa sera.


E' pazzo. Nella stagione scorsa ha giocato 38 partite, prestazioni medie elevatissime, zero cartellini gialli e qualche gol segnato.

Per me è superiore a Romagnoli (il che non significa che Romagnoli non sia fortissimo e che non abbia un meraviglioso futuro davanti a sé...)


----------



## Jaqen (23 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io non so voi, ma vista l'impossibilità di comprare un top nel ruolo (Benatia, Thiago, Kompany o chi per essi) prenderei un altro bel pacco di euri (20 milioni?) e piazzerei Rugani accanto a Romagnoli. E magari con un altro pacco di euro mi prenderei Perin.
> Con Calabria e De Sciglio mi farei una difesa che durerà per i prossimi dieci anni.
> 
> Per me i soldi di Romagnoli sono stati un grandissimo investimento.
> Non me ne frega niente del prezzo del cartellino.



Anche io, sono disposto ad aspettare anche qualche anno. Ma secondo me vorranno puntare su Ely, Sinisa sta aspettando la partita giusta per rimetterlo dentro


----------



## neversayconte (23 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anche io, sono disposto ad aspettare anche qualche anno. Ma secondo me vorranno puntare su Ely, Sinisa sta aspettando la partita giusta per rimetterlo dentro



Ely poteva tranquillamente metterlo dentro al posto di Alex. E' sicuramente più forte in ogni condizione e contro ogni avversario. 
alex non deve più toccare il campo, in rosa abbiamo anche Mexes.


----------



## mark (23 Settembre 2015)

Premettendo che non ho visto la partita di ieri, ma solo a me sembra strano che qui sul forum Romagnoli fa prestazioni sempre più che sufficienti e per tutti i giornali sono quasi sempre insufficienti!! Qualcosa non quadra da una delle due parti o anche da entrambe!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2015)

A me sinceramente non ha dato questa enorme sicurezza che ha dato a voi. Non sono concorde con i toni entusiastici del topic.

Per ora lo vedo più un ottimo giocatore di prospettiva, ma non riesco a condividere l'entusiasmo che a volte emerge leggendo diversi commenti.

Chiaro che bisogna dargli tutto il tempo che serve, se non combina casini terribili.


----------



## Reedz (23 Settembre 2015)

Giocatore che, almeno per ora non mi dice assolutamente nulla, non dico che sia scarso perché non lo è ma non si è dimostrato neanche cosi buono come lo fanno passare tutti, per ora mi sembra un difensore nella media


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2015)

ieri sera Di Natale ha messo un traversone rasoterra paurosamente passato davanti a Diego Lopez con Romagnoli almeno un paio di metri in ritardo sulla palla. Non proprio il massimo


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

Il problema con le valutazioni di Romagnoli sta tutto in quello che ci si aspetta da lui.
Se lo si considera semplicemente un ragazzo di talento allora le sue prestazioni possono lasciare ben sperare, per quanto debba migliorare sia nell'1 contro 1 che nel posizionamento (ogni tanto va a farfalle, vedi nel caso del secondo gol dell'Udinese e anche del gol di Guarin nel derby, dove lui ha a mio avviso più colpe di De Sciglio che non doveva trovarsi lì ed ha cercato in scivolata di impedire il tiro al colombiano).
Se, invece, lo si vede come un giocatore pagato 25 milioni che DEVE rendere fin da subito come Nesta (io direi anche di smetterla però con questi paragoni), allora il suo rendimento non può di certo essere considerato soddisfacente, per quanto comunque positivo IMHO.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2015)

A me sta ricordando molto Ranocchia, sia fisicamente che come tipo di giocatore. Ma per me non sarà mai un Baresi o un Nesta o un Maldini o un Thiago. Gli mancà esplosività fisica e scatto che non credo potrà avere in futuro. Però è giovane e magari maturando e avvicinarsi a Hummels come tipo di giocatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa pensavate che fosse il salvatore della patria? con accanto gente come de sciglio,zapata,alex, mexes ecc.. cosa può fare? un giocatore forte si valorizza ancora di più se intorno ha una squadra forte e collaudata, non gente mediocre e che ancora non sa cosa fare.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> A me sta ricordando molto Ranocchia, sia fisicamente che come tipo di giocatore. Ma per me non sarà mai un Baresi o un Nesta o un Maldini o un Thiago. Gli mancà esplosività fisica e scatto che non credo potrà avere in futuro. Però è giovane e magari maturando e avvicinarsi a Hummels come tipo di giocatore.



Con Ranocchia non ha niente a che vedere, invece. Le qualità migliori di Romagnoli sono l'anticipo e l'uscita palla al piede dalla difesa, visto che ha buoni piedi, Ranocchia in queste due qualità fa schifo.

Comunque a me sta dando molta sicurezza. Gli unici errori li ha fatti nel gol di Guarin del derby (giocato per il resto alla perfezione) e nel 2-2 del Palermo non marcando bene Gilardino, che poi ha servito Hiljemark per il gol.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Giocatore che, almeno per ora non mi dice assolutamente nulla, non dico che sia scarso perché non lo è ma non si è dimostrato neanche cosi buono come lo fanno passare tutti, per ora mi sembra un difensore nella media



Non valeva venticinque milioni ed era palese. 

Speriamo li valga un domani, anche qualcosa di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque a me sta dando molta sicurezza. Gli unici errori li ha fatti nel gol di Guarin del derby (giocato per il resto alla perfezione) e nel 2-2 del Palermo non marcando bene Gilardino, che poi ha servito Hiljemark per il gol.



Si che comunque sono due errori veniali, le vere cappelle in quei due gol sono state di Montolivo e De Sciglio


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2015)

Non vale (ancora) quanto pagato ma è quel tipo di giocatore che serviva. Purtroppo andava affiancato ad un Miranda...
Miranda-Romagnoli sarebbe stata una coppia da 15 gol subiti, al massimo, a stagione.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2015)

,


kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con Ranocchia non ha niente a che vedere, invece. Le qualità migliori di Romagnoli sono l'anticipo e l'uscita palla al piede dalla difesa, visto che ha buoni piedi, Ranocchia in queste due qualità fa schifo.
> 
> Comunque a me sta dando molta sicurezza. Gli unici errori li ha fatti nel gol di Guarin del derby (giocato per il resto alla perfezione) e nel 2-2 del Palermo non marcando bene Gilardino, che poi ha servito Hiljemark per il gol.



Il primo ranocchia, quello del Bari era invece molto simile a romagnoli. sinceramente finora tutti questi anticipi e uscite palla al piede non mi par di averne viste.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> ,
> 
> Il primo ranocchia, quello del Bari era invece molto simile a romagnoli. sinceramente finora tutti questi anticipi e uscite palla al piede non mi par di averne viste.



Nelle prime partite tutte le azioni del Milan partivano dal piede di Romagnoli, visto che De Jong non faceva mezzo passaggio in verticale. Sugli anticipi non so dirti i numeri, ma da quello che ho visto sta facendo bene.


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io non so voi, ma vista l'impossibilità di comprare un top nel ruolo (Benatia, Thiago, Kompany o chi per essi) prenderei un altro bel pacco di euri (20 milioni?) e piazzerei Rugani accanto a Romagnoli. E magari con un altro pacco di euro mi prenderei Perin.
> Con Calabria e De Sciglio mi farei una difesa che durerà per i prossimi dieci anni.
> 
> Per me i soldi di Romagnoli sono stati un grandissimo investimento.
> Non me ne frega niente del prezzo del cartellino.



De Sciglio magari no eh....


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se avesse al suo fianco un Thiago,un Benatia,perfino un Miranda,diventerebbe un mostro in due o tre anni.
> Purtroppo dovrà trovare la forza di crescere "da solo".



CVD.
Espulsione inventata,comunque.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Boh. Di fianco avrà anche un somaro, ma questo qui ne commette almeno una (se va bene) in ogni partita. 

Indipendentemente dall'età, ricordo che è stato pagato 25 milioni. Il prezzo di un super top.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Peccato. Espulsione inesistente comunque, il primo giallo non era neanche fallo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh. Di fianco avrà anche un somaro, ma questo qui ne commette almeno una (se va bene) in ogni partita.
> 
> Indipendentemente dall'età, ricordo che è stato pagato 25 milioni. Il prezzo di un super top.



È stato pagato tantissimo,ma l'ultimo centrale forte forte a muoversi per quelle cifre fu Benatia nel 2014.
Adesso gli Otamendi costano 45 pippi.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Espulsione inesistente. Tagliavento da ergastolo. 
Forza romagnoli! Continuo ad adorarlo e poco mi frega di chi lo critica.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Espulsione inesistente. Tagliavento da ergastolo.
> Forza romagnoli! Continuo ad adorarlo e poco mi frega di chi lo critica.



.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Lui espulso e Burdisso in campo 90 minuti è uno scandalo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh. Di fianco avrà anche un somaro, ma questo qui ne commette almeno una (se va bene) in ogni partita.
> 
> Indipendentemente dall'età, ricordo che è stato pagato 25 milioni. Il prezzo di un super top.


Lui non ha commesso proprio niente, Windcutter scandaloso.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento ce l'aveva con lui oggi.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Aldilà dell'espulsione mi pare un giocatore normalissimo.
In 6 partite ci si rende conto se è un fenomeno, e Romagnoli non lo è.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'espulsione mi pare un giocatore normalissimo.
> In 6 partite ci si rende conto se è un fenomeno, e Romagnoli non lo è.



Soprattutto non può guidare la difesa. Ne sta combinando una ogni partita


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

Bah. Lo avevo già detto, sta sicurezza che vi da non la condivido. E la sua presenza in campo si percepisce molto poco, danni a parte.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Soprattutto non può guidare la difesa. Ne sta combinando una ogni partita



Concordo. In più proprio non mi sembra sicuro quando viene puntato. Non è eccezionalmente veloce, non è eccezionalmente rapido.... Un buon giocatore.

A 25 milioni.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Deve crescere.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]

La prossima volta che modifichi un post modificato dallo staff, verrai bannato.

Si torna on topic.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Il fallo che ha commesso é dettato dallo stesso tipo di gioco che fa da inizio anno. Braccia allungate sempre addosso all'avversario, perché teme che gli vada via in velocità. Per un centrale non il massimo.


----------



## arcanum (27 Settembre 2015)

Ha pagato le conseguenze di un cartellino inesistente e un compagno di reparto degno di un film horror


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Miglior centrale della Serie A dopo Manolas. Parere puramente personale.


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me è paragonabile ad un murillo per adesso. Di nesta ha solo gli scarpini (forse)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Settembre 2015)

Mi chiedo un Costacurta esordiente 18enne cosa avrebbe combinato in questo Milan. È ovvio che non sia Nesta, ma di certo il contesto non ne agevola la crescita. Per me è un buonissimo giocatore, la sua pecca principale su cui deve lavorare è nell'1 contro 1. L'espulsione era inesistente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2015)

La prima ammonizione è una balotellata, è andato a vendicarsi del giocatore che gli aveva appena fatto un fallo. Dopo l'arbitro ha fatto il resto.

A me ancora non dà la benchè minima sicurezza, ma diamogli pure tempo. Che non sia troppo però, attenzione perchè anche su Acerbi all'inizio io leggevo paragoni molto ingombranti.


----------



## MilanLover (27 Settembre 2015)

Deve essere affiancato con qualcuno che abbia esperienza per crescere... io la prima cosa che farei a gennaio è prendere un centrale forte e con esperienza


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

E' giovane e magari sente anche la pressione dopo il grosso investimento fatto su di lui.
Può crescere, non mi sento di crocifiggerlo. Soprattutto perchè vedo alcune cose buone su cui poter lavorare. Certo la crescita può avvenire solo se affiancato ad un big.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Io non credo alle storie delle balie ed a quelle de "gli affianco Tizio così gioca meglio".

Se uno è davvero forte, un leader, lo dimostra anche a 20 anni (poi non è che ne abbia 15).

Comunque, come detto, aspettiamo e preghiamo.


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2015)

va fatto crescere...poi magari diventerà un ranocchia..ma piano per adesso con le sentenze..


----------



## Davidinho22 (28 Settembre 2015)

io continuo a dire che se a T silva avessimo affiancato Zapata, non sarebbe diventato quel giocatore. Lui stesso ha detto più volte quanto abbia imparato, ma soprattutto come ho già detto, t silva non si è ritrovato a chiudere per una boiata fatta da nesta, mai. Mentre romagnoli si trova ogni volta a mettere le pezze su errori che un centrale pseudo esperto non dovrebbe fare. Poi che abbia fatto degli errori da "poppante" è innegabile ma i giovani da noi non vanno da nessuna parte, il nostro sistema, la nostra "piramide sociale" è totalmente sfalsata, non ci sta un cambio generazionale graduato, non è che se mettiamo due tre buoni giovani in campo allora diventeranno delle promesse... darmian, saponara, lo stesso antonelli che è esploso fuori ecc non hanno un ambiente adatto per poter crescere qui. Un altro esempio lampante è POGBA: negli scorsi anni messo in un centrocampo di assoluto livello è diventato mr 100 milioni, ora che si ritrova affiancato da lemina sturaro e padoin è diventato mr 10 euro


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non credo alle storie delle balie ed a quelle de "gli affianco Tizio così gioca meglio".



Io invece si credo perche si gioca in undici


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (28 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non credo alle storie delle balie ed a quelle de "gli affianco Tizio così gioca meglio".
> 
> Se uno è davvero forte, un leader, lo dimostra anche a 20 anni (poi non è che ne abbia 15).
> 
> Comunque, come detto, aspettiamo e preghiamo.



In una squadra organizzata dove tutto gira(va) bene anche Chiellini e Bonucci sembravano due grandi difensori, quindi l'organizzazione difensiva e i compagni che ti ritrovi contano molto, soprattutto se hai 20 anni.

Detto questo, mi sa che Sabatini sta ancora ridendo per i 45 milioni che ci ha scucito...


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2015)

Non valeva 25 mln e si sapeva.

Vicino non è aiutato dai compagni, la stessa organizzazione di squadra non aiuta.

Speriamo di costruire una squadra decente prima di averlo bruciato assieme ai 25 maledetti milioni.


----------



## folletto (28 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> In una squadra organizzata dove tutto gira(va) bene anche Chiellini e Bonucci sembravano due grandi difensori, quindi l'organizzazione difensiva e i compagni che ti ritrovi contano molto, soprattutto se hai 20 anni.
> 
> *Detto questo, mi sa che Sabatini sta ancora ridendo per i 45 milioni che ci ha scucito*...



.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Settembre 2015)

Si leggono critiche assurde su 'sto ragazzo. Domenica gli hanno dato un giallo assurdo (il primo) e sul secondo c'è più di un dubbio per cui per me la partita di domenica non fa testo. Per il resto, la sicurezza che dà lui la danno in pochi in Italia e me ne frego se è stato pagato 25 milioni, questo diventerà un campione per cui me lo tengo stretto.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> In una squadra organizzata dove tutto gira(va) bene anche Chiellini e Bonucci sembravano due grandi difensori, quindi l'organizzazione difensiva e i compagni che ti ritrovi contano molto, soprattutto se hai 20 anni.
> 
> *Detto questo, mi sa che Sabatini sta ancora ridendo per i 45 milioni che ci ha scucito...*



Ma chi? Quello che ha con gran parte di quei soldi c'ha comprato quel pippone di Rudiger? Quello lì?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Ottobre 2015)

.
[MENTION=247]ringhiodell'anima[/MENTION] se sei qui per provocare, duri poco.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non credo alle storie delle balie ed a quelle de "gli affianco Tizio così gioca meglio".
> 
> Se uno è davvero forte, un leader, lo dimostra anche a 20 anni (poi non è che ne abbia 15).
> 
> Comunque, come detto, aspettiamo e preghiamo.



nesta con mihailovic, couto, chamot, favalli e pancaro...
guarda dov'era nesta a 20 anni e come giocava. Nesta è esploso a 22/23 anni...dopo 3 o 4 anni di titolarità e semi-titolarità nella Lazio. Romagnoli è al secondo anno da titolare, il primo in una piazza importante


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non credo alle storie delle balie ed a quelle de "gli affianco Tizio così gioca meglio".
> 
> Se uno è davvero forte, un leader, lo dimostra anche a 20 anni (poi non è che ne abbia 15).
> 
> Comunque, come detto, aspettiamo e preghiamo.



Ricordo quando si diceva di Pirlo che con una squadra dinamica attorno avrebbe potuto ancora dire la sua, io, come molti altri, ero del tutto scettico, invece poi si è visto che in parte era vero (in parte era anche un discorso motivazionale secondo me). Essendo il calcio uno sport di squadra le dinamiche di squadra non sono da sottovalutare. Di Romagnoli penso che non sia un fenomeno, né tantomeno il nuovo Nesta, ma che abbia comunque delle buone qualità, che in un contesto da armata brancaleone faticano ad emergere. FInora la lacuna veramente grossa è nell'1 contro 1: quando viene puntato va praticamente sempre in bambola


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nesta con mihailovic, couto, chamot, favalli e pancaro...
> guarda dov'era nesta a 20 anni e come giocava. Nesta è esploso a 22/23 anni...dopo 3 o 4 anni di titolarità e semi-titolarità nella Lazio. Romagnoli è al secondo anno da titolare, il primo in una piazza importante



Beh, però io ricordo che di Nesta si diceva un gran bene già nel 95/96


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2015)

Mi spiace domani sera non poterlo vedere dal vivo per la prima volta, sarà per la prossima.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nesta con mihailovic, couto, chamot, favalli e pancaro...
> guarda dov'era nesta a 20 anni e come giocava. Nesta è esploso a 22/23 anni...dopo 3 o 4 anni di titolarità e semi-titolarità nella Lazio. Romagnoli è al secondo anno da titolare, il primo in una piazza importante



Nesta a 20 anni diventava titolare in Nazionale maggiore


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nesta a 20 anni diventava titolare in Nazionale maggiore



Si diciamo che verso i 21 anni, gli stessi di oggi di Romagnoli, lui ha cominciato a giocare con una certa continuità in nazionale maggiore. Credo, ma non ne sono sicuro, che Nesta all'epoca dell'esordio avesse meno presenze in serie A di quante ne abbia oggi Romagnoli. Ad ogni modo fare questi ragionamenti non ha senso, ci sono troppe variabili in ballo, dipende dal periodo storico, concorrenza e quant'altro. Ad esempio oggi se Romagnoli dovesse esordire in nazionale maggiore non ci vedrei nessuno scandalo vista la concorrenza, si vedono convocazioni ben peggiori, ma ripeto non si possono fare paragoni ognuno ha i suoi tempi dovuti a tanti fattori.

Sono comunque certo che se Romagnoli assieme al Milan dovessero crescere come prestazioni entro fine stagione farà il suo esordio in nazionale maggiore.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Quello che ha con gran parte di quei soldi c'ha comprato quel pippone di Rudiger? Quello lì?



Ti sbagli, Sabatini è quel genio che ha speso 30 mln per Iturbe 

E' risaputo che ogni volta che arriva la rata per Iturbe a Verona non fanno sesso, godono abbastanza già nel leggere il conto della banca.

Inoltre basta vedere che per disperazione gioca De Rossi centrale per capire come in realtà cedere Romagnoli sia stata una grande cavolata.

E comunque lo si paga in 5 anni, non mi pare un affare così brutto.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, Sabatini è quel genio che ha speso 30 mln per Iturbe
> 
> E' risaputo che ogni volta che arriva la rata per Iturbe a Verona non fanno sesso, godono abbastanza già nel leggere il conto della banca.
> 
> ...



Romagnoli è stato ad oggi un'affare per la Roma perchè era un panchinaro e sono convinto lo sarebbe stato tutto l'anno e non ti puoi certo permettere di tenere in panchina uno che ti valutano (fuori logica) 25-30 mln. E' la classica offerta che non si può rifiutare, a maggior ragione se parliamo di una riserva.

Poi chiaro che se nei prossimi anni dovesse arrivare a valere effettivamente quanto pagato allora qualche rimpianto ce lo potranno anche avere, ma ripeto fin la, il ragazzo è stato strapagato.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è stato ad oggi un'affare per la Roma perchè era un panchinaro e sono convinto lo sarebbe stato tutto l'anno e non ti puoi certo permettere di tenere in panchina uno che ti valutano (fuori logica) 25-30 mln. E' la classica offerta che non si può rifiutare, a maggior ragione se parliamo di una riserva.
> 
> Poi chiaro che se nei prossimi anni dovesse arrivare a valere effettivamente quanto pagato allora qualche rimpianto ce lo potranno anche avere, ma ripeto fin la, il ragazzo è stato strapagato.



Ovviamente la discrimante saranno le prestazioni di Romagnoli.

Però a mio parere 5 mln all'anno per 5 anni non son stati un affare così clamoroso, specie se una parte di essi li hai spesi per un giocatore non affidabile come Rudiger.

Secondo me: a 30 era un affare, dai 35 in su diventava un affarone. Averlo preso a 25 è comunque buono, soprattutto viste le quotazioni folli di questa estate.

Facendo gli scongiuri, se per caso fallisse, tra 2 anni un 10 mln li tiri comunque su. Diciamo che con un ventenne prendere questo tipo di rischi ci sta alla grande, le perdite non saranno mai così onerose.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è stato ad oggi un'affare per la Roma perchè era un panchinaro e sono convinto lo sarebbe stato tutto l'anno e non ti puoi certo permettere di tenere in panchina uno che ti valutano (fuori logica) 25-30 mln. E' la classica offerta che non si può rifiutare, a maggior ragione se parliamo di una riserva.
> 
> Poi chiaro che se nei prossimi anni dovesse arrivare a valere effettivamente quanto pagato allora qualche rimpianto ce lo potranno anche avere, ma ripeto fin la, il ragazzo è stato strapagato.



Sì, ma dai non si può leggere ogni volta sul web e qui che Sabatini ha fatto un affarone.. Ma dove? Ci ha dato uno dei difensori più promettenti d'Europa e ora fanno figuracce in giro per il mondo con De Rossi centrale, dai su..


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma dai non si può leggere ogni volta sul web e qui che Sabatini ha fatto un affarone.. Ma dove? Ci ha dato uno dei difensori più promettenti d'Europa e ora fanno figuracce in giro per il mondo con De Rossi centrale, dai su..



Niente mi farà credere che Romagnoli vale 25 mln. Nulla. Un domani forse, solo il tempo ce lo dirà. Ad oggi Sabatini ha venduto un suo panchinaro a 25 mln, chiamalo scemo. E' come se noi vendessimo Ely a venti milioni, chi non lo chiamerebbe affare


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Niente mi farà credere che Romagnoli vale 25 mln. Nulla. Un domani forse, solo il tempo ce lo dirà. Ad oggi Sabatini ha venduto un suo panchinaro a 25 mln, chiamalo scemo. E' come se noi vendessimo Ely a venti milioni, chi non lo chiamerebbe affare



Non è proprio uguale. I loro eventuali titolari sarebbero molto più forti dei nostri.


----------



## TheZio (4 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Niente mi farà credere che Romagnoli vale 25 mln. Nulla. Un domani forse, solo il tempo ce lo dirà. Ad oggi Sabatini ha venduto un suo panchinaro a 25 mln, chiamalo scemo. E' come se noi vendessimo Ely a venti milioni, chi non lo chiamerebbe affare



Diciamo che da un lato hai ragione: i prezzi sono veramente alti.. Ma se non ricordo male quest estate ci era arrivata un'offerta per Ely di 13 mln. Ely che aveva fatto solo un paio di stagioni decenti in B. Stokes valutato oltre 50 mln dal Chelsea. Quindi entrando in un'ottica di mercato attuale purtroppo la valutazione di Romagnoli sembra corretta.. Poi che i prezzi siano incredibili siamo d accordo..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Niente mi farà credere che Romagnoli vale 25 mln. Nulla. Un domani forse, solo il tempo ce lo dirà. Ad oggi Sabatini ha venduto un suo panchinaro a 25 mln, chiamalo scemo. E' come se noi vendessimo Ely a venti milioni, chi non lo chiamerebbe affare



Beh alla Roma farebbe il titolare eh, si sono alternati finora De Rossi e Rudiger, due giocatori da bassa serie B italiana.


----------



## smallball (4 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh alla Roma farebbe il titolare eh, si sono alternati finora De Rossi e Rudiger, due giocatori da bassa serie B italiana.



farebbe decisamente il titolare


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ammazza che cess...ah no non giocava stasera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fortuna non ha giocato, avrebbe fatto la prestazione di Ely, pari pari


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2015)

Forse l'unico acquisto azzeccato dal Condom, stasera si è decisamente sentita la sua mancanza


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fortuna non ha giocato, avrebbe fatto la prestazione di Ely, pari pari



Però non è una coincidenza dai. La difesa è sempre stata scarsa ma oggi era una cosa ridicola.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh alla Roma farebbe il titolare eh, si sono alternati finora De Rossi e Rudiger, due giocatori da bassa serie B italiana.



I titolari ad inizio stagione erano Manolas ed il brasiliano, come si chiama? 

Loro al momento della cessione hanno venduto un panchinaro, mi pare sacrosanta la cosa, no?!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> I titolari ad inizio stagione erano Manolas ed il brasiliano, come si chiama?
> 
> Loro al momento della cessione hanno venduto un panchinaro, mi pare sacrosanta la cosa, no?!



Non mi pare sia presentabile Castan visto che non ha mai giocato, per cui alla fine avrebbe giocato.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare sia presentabile Castan visto che non ha mai giocato, per cui alla fine avrebbe giocato.



Beh in estate il titolare l'ha fatto Castan e tutti erano contenti dal fatto che avesse perfettamente recuperato.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il tanto scarso Romagnoli forse era quello che teneva in piedi la scarsissima nostra difesa...


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il tanto scarso Romagnoli forse era quello che teneva in piedi la scarsissima nostra difesa...



Anche con lui ieri sera sarebbe cambiato davvero poco. E' tutta la squadra a non esserci, non certo un singolo.


----------



## danjr (5 Ottobre 2015)

Romagnoli è l'unico acquisto che difenderò sempre, perché è davvero forte e di personalità.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> I titolari ad inizio stagione erano Manolas ed il brasiliano, come si chiama?
> 
> Loro al momento della cessione hanno venduto un panchinaro, mi pare sacrosanta la cosa, no?!



Su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il tanto scarso Romagnoli forse era quello che teneva in piedi la scarsissima nostra difesa...



Sarà per questo che abbiamo subito gol in ogni partita?


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è l'unico acquisto che difenderò sempre, perché è davvero forte e di personalità.



Si hai ragione, peccato che messo nel nostro attuale contesto rischia davvero di bruciarsi la carriera. Messo in una squadra organizzata avrebbe un suo percorso di naturale crescita.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sarà per questo che abbiamo subito gol in ogni partita?



Sara che la colpa principale è dell'organizzazione difensiva che manca totalmente?


----------



## danjr (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, peccato che messo nel nostro attuale contesto rischia davvero di bruciarsi la carriera. Messo in una squadra organizzata avrebbe un suo percorso di naturale crescita.



Non mi sembra molto fragile e penso che possa reggere a questa stagione, spero ne esca rafforzato, certo è un battesimo di fuoco. La maturazione giusta doveva farla in una squadra con almeno un altro grande centrale, come Rugani alla Juve che tuttavia non vede mai il campo perché Allegri è Allegri...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Nesta non è riuscito a tenere Maxi Lopez di fisico e Belotti sulla corsa, vai Nesta, credo in te


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai siamo alla media di una cappella a partita. Nell'1 vs 1 poi è inguardabile


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ne commette almeno una partita. E si fa sempre ammonire.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Per me oggi ha giocato bene, magari ha colpe sul gol ma in quei 5 minuti sono arrivati 138 palloni in area.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ne commette almeno una partita. E si fa sempre ammonire.



Ancora immaturo.


----------



## Alex (17 Ottobre 2015)

sto qua rischia davvero di bruciarsi in questa squadra allo sbando


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Come direbbe il mitico Mosca, "ahhh come imposta Romagnoli"


----------



## TheZio (17 Ottobre 2015)

Inutile sparare a zero su Romagnoli..
Ma a qualcuno va bene solo criticare...


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

Purtroppo un centrale ventenne, a meno che non sia Nesta (e qui dentro sappiamo benissimo come non sia nemmeno paragonabile alla semidivinità), ha bisogno di un compagno esperto e affidabile. Altrimenti non si cresce più.


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2015)

ha giocato una buonissima partita, sul gol a mio avviso sbaglia la lettura dell'azione, doveva uscire un attimo prima ed anticipare il giocatore del torino che fa la sponda, ma baselli in corsa è stato mollato da quel cancro di Abate, che ha lasciato Alessio da solo contro due avversari. 
Non si considera che questo ragazzo ha 20 anni e sta giocando con accanto: Zapata Abate Antonelli ed Alex. 
Strano ma quando gioca lui non prendiamo 4 gol. Suvvia, quelli da cacciare a pedate sono altri


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

un grandissimo difensore, li vale tutti i soldi, lo dico e lo confermo, facile criticare adesso


----------



## sbrodola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Critiche esagerate.
Sul gol mette in fuorigioco Belotti, ma come spesso ci accade i terzini (Antonelli in questo caso) stanno più bassi dei centrali e tengono in gioco l'attaccante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ha giocato una buonissima partita, sul gol a mio avviso sbaglia la lettura dell'azione, doveva uscire un attimo prima ed anticipare il giocatore del torino che fa la sponda, ma baselli in corsa è stato mollato da quel cancro di Abate, che ha lasciato Alessio da solo contro due avversari.
> Non si considera che questo ragazzo ha 20 anni e sta giocando con accanto: Zapata Abate Antonelli ed Alex.
> Strano ma quando gioca lui non prendiamo 4 gol. Suvvia, quelli da cacciare a pedate sono altri



Infatti qua stiamo a criticare l unico che si ritrovava a marcare l attacco del Torino da solo perché gli altri se ne erano andati a pigliare un caffè al bar, la prossima volta meglio che si butta in avanti così non fa errori, molto più grave l errore di abate e della mezzala destra che non chiudono la diagonale, baselli è compito loro non di Romagnoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2015)

A me continua a non dare la benchè minima sicurezza.

Non è una sciagura, ma non mi dà la tranquillità che speravo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2015)

Non vedo grosse colpe individuali sul gol preso.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Infatti qua stiamo a criticare l unico che si ritrovava a marcare l attacco del Torino da solo perché gli altri se ne erano andati a pigliare un caffè al bar, la prossima volta meglio che si butta in avanti così non fa errori, molto più grave l errore di abate e della mezzala destra che non chiudono la diagonale, baselli è compito loro non di Romagnoli



Quoto, una partita senza di lui e abbiamo fatto una figura vergognosa.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2015)

In più lui ha messo in fuorigioco Belotti... Se i nostri terzini giocano sulla linea di fondo campo mica colpa sua.

E l'ammonizione è causa di Antonelli che obbliga Romagnoli al fallo visto che Belotti gli va in controtempo.

Non vedo argomenti tecnici per criticarlo stasera. Gli osceni in campo sono i suoi compagni di reparto. Tra Alex e Abate non so chi sia stato peggio.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Chi critica Romagnoli per il gol non ne capisce una mazza: mette in fuorigioco Belotti e se Antonelli dorme lui cosa deve fare?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me continua a non dare la benchè minima sicurezza.
> 
> Non è una sciagura, ma non mi dà la tranquillità che speravo.



Può crescere tanto, secondo me è controproducente criticarlo adesso, e poi secondo me non ti senti più sicuro con Alex, Zapata 
oppure Eli e asnche Mexes può avere dei blackout, non ne abbiamo uno affidabile, il più affidabile che era Paletta l'abbiamo regalato


----------



## Serginho (18 Ottobre 2015)

Le solite critiche...ma qualcuno veramente si aspettava che un 20enne potesse ribaltare le sorti della nostra fase difensiva in un ambiente simile? Ci vuole tempo, deve crescere e non e' detto che riesca a farlo visto l'ambiente in cui si trova, anzi


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2015)

a me ieri sera e' piaciuto


----------



## Kaladin85 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ha giocato una buona partita, molto meglio del pachiderma al suo fianco.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2015)

Mi piace


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2015)

A prescindere da tutto, colpa o non colpa sul gol (che per me non ha, ma è la mia opinione), con Romagnoli stiamo seminando frutti che raccoglieremo in futuro: questo significa lavorare coi giovani.
Ben vengano gli errori di Romagnoli e di Calabria.
Il problema sono le cappellate di Abate e di Alex. Quelle, per ingaggio, storia ed età del calciatore, sono inammissibili.


----------



## patriots88 (18 Ottobre 2015)

avrebbe bisogno di un leader o un uomo d'esperienza di fianco con il quale crescere. 

I vari Zapata o Alex non rientrano nella categoria.


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Io spero che in quest'annata tremenda non si bruci il ragazzo, perchè si vede ha capacità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Può crescere tanto, secondo me è controproducente criticarlo adesso, e poi secondo me non ti senti più sicuro con Alex, Zapata



Con Alex e Zapata mi sento immensamente più sicuro. Sicurissimo di prendere almeno 3 gol


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Se non vi dà sicurezza questo qui..
Da 6,5 se non 7 oggi.


----------



## arcanum (25 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi bella partita, non ha sbagliato nulla e ci ha tolto da un paio di situazioni difficili


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi finalmente perfetto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Alessio, continua cosi!


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

oggi è stato un muro!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

no ma secondo i giornali è un flop.  

secondo me ha anche una gran bella personalità, può essere benissimo un leader.


----------



## The P (25 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oggi finalmente perfetto.



Concordo. Prima vera grande partita per me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Molto convincente oggi.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi bene


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Vabbè oggi è ingiudicabile, mi è piaciuto più altre volte.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Molto meglio accanto ad Alex che a quella sciagura di Zapata


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè oggi è ingiudicabile, mi è piaciuto più altre volte.



Perchè ingiudicabile? ha fatto 2-3 interventi da grandissimo centrale uscendo anche con eleganza in un paio di occasioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Non sembra vero che siano riusciti ad azzeccare un grande acquisto, forse il Gallo pensava che fosse più scarso


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Perchè ingiudicabile? ha fatto 2-3 interventi da grandissimo centrale uscendo anche con eleganza in un paio di occasioni.



Perchè hanno attaccato veramente poche volte, e non è mai stato puntato. Ordinaria amministrazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi veramente bravo ..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè hanno attaccato veramente poche volte, e non è mai stato puntato. Ordinaria amministrazione.



Vabbé però non ha sbagliato mezzo anticipo. Lo ha detto perfino Bergomi che non ha perso un duello..


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbé però non ha sbagliato mezzo anticipo. Lo ha detto perfino Bergomi che non ha perso un duello..



Ma infatti ha fatto bene, per ora il bilancio è positivo imho, se guardi il messaggio in prima pagina della discussione avevo molti dubbi.


----------



## Alex (25 Ottobre 2015)

partita perfetta, mi piace molto e mi sembra che la stampa lo abbia criticato troppo in passato


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Alex ha scritto:


> partita perfetta, mi piace molto e mi sembra che la stampa lo abbia criticato troppo in passato



La stampa lo critica perchè come dice Nesta non è più un giovane ma uno pagato 25 mln e da uno costato cosi tanto è naturale aspettarsi di più di quanto sta dando. 

Lui deve mentalmente esser forte a saper gestire tutte queste critiche, lavorare e migliorare per arrivare a livelli da 25 mln appunto.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi partita da leader. Null'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Giocatore pulitissimo ed affidabile, può soltanto migliorare e diventare sempre più solido. Se a gennaio o in estate comprassimo un gran centrale avremmo una diga.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ma illuminatemi un pò , ma cosa avrebbe fatto di così eclatante contro il Sassuolo ? 
Certe volte mi chiedo se sono io che mi si son ************* e mi perdo certe fasi di gioco o se sono altri che se le sognano ad occhi aperti , pigliandosi in giro da soli......Per me è sopravvalutato e comunquem oggi , con questo svolgimento della partita, non è assolutamente valutabile.


----------



## smallball (26 Ottobre 2015)

ieri mi e' piaciuto tantissimo


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Di testa le prende tutte lui, oggi ottima partita, mai andato fuori posizione e mai rischiato interventi in ritardo. Piacevole costante


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ma quanto è forte?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Che giocatore


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2015)

Finalmente più convincente (e convinto) rispetto alle prime gare.
E' tornato un altro giocatore dopo la gara saltata per squalifica.


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che giocatore



Acquisto importantissimo, diventerà fondamentale per noi


----------



## gabuz (28 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Finalmente più convincente (e convinto) rispetto alle prime gare.
> E' tornato un altro giocatore dopo la gara saltata per squalifica.



Più che altro da quando il centrocampo non lo lascia in balia delle ondate dei Normanni.
Alla fine anche Samuel, a Madrid senza copertura dei centrocampisti, sembrava un cesso


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2015)

sembra più sicuro di lui. bravo, sperando continui così!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Ottobre 2015)

Un muro in queste ultime due partite...Romagnoli scarso, insicuro, non da big tutto quello che volete intanto l'unica partita giocata senza di lui e ne abbiamo prese 4.

Il ragazzo sta crescendo bene, poco da dire. Miglior acquisto estivo, forse anche più di Bacca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Vale la pena d'aver preso Mihaijlovic anche solo perchè ci ha fatto comprare questo.


No ma è più forte Rugani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ancora una sicurezza, molto bene.
E dall'assenza di Zapata arrivano benefici per questo percorso di crescita.


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancora una sicurezza, molto bene.
> E dall'assenza di Zapata arrivano benefici per questo percorso di crescita.



Non solo l'assenza di Zapata, anche l'assenza di Lopez, perchè anche Alex sembra un altro giocatore nelle ultime due partite.
Quando sai che del portiere non ti puoi fidare, giochi con paura, quando sai che ti puoi fidare, giochi sereno e rendi di più.


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ottimo, non e' facile giocare per uno giovane giocare in un Milan del genere, ha tutto il futuro davanti a se per essere il titolare anche in nazionale


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non solo l'assenza di Zapata, anche l'assenza di Lopez, perchè anche Alex sembra un altro giocatore nelle ultime due partite.
> Quando sai che del portiere non ti puoi fidare, giochi con paura, quando sai che ti puoi fidare, giochi sereno e rendi di più.



Ma pure questa cosa della carne cancerogena è colpa di Lopez secondo me.


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma pure questa cosa della carne cancerogena è colpa di Lopez secondo me.



La differenza di atteggiamento e di rendimento dei difensori da quando è cambiato il portiere è netta ed evidente.
Diego lopez era un handicap che ci faceva partire già sotto di un gol ad ogni partita ed è bastato un 16enne per risolvere il problema; speriamo che a gennaio la società risolva definitivamente il problema, cacciando a pedate il bidone ed il suo stipendio assurdo.
Leggevo di un possibile scambio con Sirigu, sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque la Gazzetta a lui e Alex ha riservato un misero 6. Bah..


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Più che altro da quando il centrocampo non lo lascia in balia delle ondate dei Normanni.
> Alla fine anche Samuel, a Madrid senza copertura dei centrocampisti, sembrava un cesso


----------



## Gas (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ho accolto Romagnoli tiepidamente e con qualche perplessità perchè non lo conoscevo. Ad oggi sono entusiasta ! Bravo bravo bravo bravo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Gazzetta a lui e Alex ha riservato un misero 6. Bah..



Si sono folli, non ha sbagliato una virgola Romagnoli.

Anche Donnarumma per i due interventi almeno un 6,5 poteva spuntarlo. Vabbeh.


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La differenza di atteggiamento e di rendimento dei difensori da quando è cambiato il portiere è netta ed evidente.
> Diego lopez era un handicap che ci faceva partire già sotto di un gol ad ogni partita ed è bastato un 16enne per risolvere il problema; speriamo che a gennaio la società risolva definitivamente il problema, cacciando a pedate il bidone ed il suo stipendio assurdo.
> Leggevo di un possibile scambio con Sirigu, sarebbe oro colato.



Sei un troll. E' evidente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Più che altro è assurdo che in qualunque discussione si finisca off topic a parlare di Lopez, basta..


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che altro è assurdo che in qualunque discussione si finisca off topic a parlare di Lopez, basta..



Ma off topic un cavolo, non è che Romagnoli ed Alex improvvisamente sono migliorati per caso o per grazia divina.
Sono migliorati quando gli hanno levato da dietro un portiere che non offriva alcuna garanzia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Era un'osservazione generale su tutti i topic. Chiusa definitivamente questione, non è mia competenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma off topic un cavolo, non è che Romagnoli ed Alex improvvisamente sono migliorati per caso o per grazia divina.
> Sono migliorati quando gli hanno levato da dietro un portiere che non offriva alcuna garanzia.



sono migliorati perché il 4-3-3 garantisce più copertura sulle fasce e al centro si soffre meno, è semplice..


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Basta con sto Diego Lopez in ogni topic. C'è il suo topic apposito e lì se ne parla*


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Quindi in tre pagine si è parlato di Samuel, Rugani e Zapata, ma non si può parlare del portiere, in un topic in cui si parla di un difensore centrale, il cui rendimento è evidente dipenda anche dal resto della difesa...mi sembra legittimo.


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Quindi in tre pagine si è parlato di Samuel, Rugani e Zapata, ma non si può parlare del portiere, in un topic in cui si parla di un difensore centrale, il cui rendimento è evidente dipenda anche dal resto della difesa...mi sembra legittimo.



Stai risultando fastidioso a qualsiasi utente del forum. Anche a chi, come te, pensa che Diego Lopez sia un mediocre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Quindi in tre pagine si è parlato di Samuel, Rugani e Zapata, ma non si può parlare del portiere, in un topic in cui si parla di un difensore centrale, il cui rendimento è evidente dipenda anche dal resto della difesa...mi sembra legittimo.



Io non capisco le campagne sia contro diego lopez che contro donnarumma, ormai si sono creati due gruppi chi sta con uno e chi con l altro anche tra i giornalisti, ti posso citare franco ordine che solo per criticare mihajilovic si è schierato dalla parte del portiere spagnolo, si fa il male del milan in questo modo, le scelte facciamole fare all allenatore..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se a fine stagione crescerà, sicuramente dovrà ringraziare Alex. Zappa Zapata sarebbe stata la sua rovina


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri forse la sua miglior partita con noi, parlo di sicurezza. Dobbiamo avere pazienza ed attendere la sua naturale crescita, ci vorranno magari anni, ma ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare un big.

Ovviamente non avere più a fianco quello scappato di casa di Zapata aiuta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Bene, bravo, ma quanti gialli stupidi prende?


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grandissimo anche stasera.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Novembre 2015)

il più grande acquisto degli ultimi anni....non sbaglia praticamente mai nulla....la dimostrazione che quelli forti li devi pagare...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2015)

Moooooooooooolto bene.


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

Bene, bravo. Speriamo continui su questa strada.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Giallo che poteva e doveva evitare. Grande gara comunque. Mi sa che con Mexes o Alex al suo fianco si sente piu sicuro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2015)

Ottima prestazione anche oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia signori .. Costano un occhio ma forte FORTE poche palle ..


----------



## Love (1 Novembre 2015)

bravo ed è giovanissimo...diamogli un paio d'anni...questo è un crack...


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bene, bravo, ma quanti gialli stupidi prende?



Gioventù.

Il ragazzo è in crescita comunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bene, bravo, ma quanti gialli stupidi prende?





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Giallo che poteva e doveva evitare. Grande gara comunque. Mi sa che con Mexes o Alex al suo fianco si sente piu sicuro



Secondo me veramente gli è rimbalzata addosso senza volerlo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2015)

In crescita. Bene.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Novembre 2015)

c'è da dire che da quando gioca con alex è molto più sicuro....il compagno di reparto per un centrale giovane è fondamentale...basta pensare a thiago cos'è diventato con sandro di fianco...alex fisicamente è morto ma in quanto ad intelligenza tattica e personalità c'è poco da dire...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2015)

Ieri sera a mio avviso meno male di altre volte, ha avuto un paio di indecisioni che potevano costare caro.
Comunque buonissima partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2015)

Ripeto, se comprassimo un centrale forte, insieme a Romagnoli, avremmo una diga.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2015)

Ha decisamente alzato il proprio rendimento dopo la squalifica,bravo Alessio.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Novembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che da quando gioca con alex è molto più sicuro....il compagno di reparto per un centrale giovane è fondamentale...basta pensare a thiago cos'è diventato con sandro di fianco...alex fisicamente è morto ma in quanto ad intelligenza tattica e personalità c'è poco da dire...



Gioca tu con Zapata, poi me lo dici 

Un incapace come pochi altri, e quando sei in difficoltà e lo guardi per avere conforto lui ti fissa con quell'aria da ebete che si ritrova e tu preferisci farti espellere e prendere a testate il muro degli spogliatoi piuttosto che finire la partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2015)

Molto bene ieri sera, dobbiamo affiancarli sempre Alex o Mexes.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Peggior prestazione della stagione, non c'era proprio di testa oggi. Dai, Ale', riprenditi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Novembre 2015)

Male stasera. Peccato perché veniva da un bel filotto di prestazioni di livello.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Novembre 2015)

Ha giocato male eppure non abbiamo preso gol.

Fisiologico che accada, dobbiamo avere pazienza.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Novembre 2015)

Per quanto riguardo la sua prestazione è stato penallizzato dal nostro nullo centrocampo e della serata negativa della squadra. Ah e cambiare compagno di reparto ogni 3 x 2...provate a giocare voi cosi.


----------



## Serginho (8 Novembre 2015)

Si e' addormentato letteralmente 2-3 volte ed e' solo colpa sua, inutile addossare pure le sue colpe al centrocampo che fa gia' schifo di suo


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Si ieri sera piccolo passo indietro, ma d'altronde nella crescita si deve inevitabilmente passare anche per prestazioni brutte o opache.


----------



## gabuz (8 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ieri sera piccolo passo indietro, ma *d'altronde nella crescita si deve inevitabilmente passare anche per prestazioni brutte o opache.*


esattamente. Accadrà ancora


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Novembre 2015)

romagnoli è l'unico acquisto sensato di questo milan. per carità non cominciamo a criticarlo, gioca in una squadra che definire oscena è dire poco...


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Novembre 2015)

Lo dico ora che le cose vanno bene per il ragazzo. Su questo calciatore tra i Milanisti gira un aria veramente pesante. Non mi piace l'aura che si e' creata attorno a lui. I Milanisti che erano scettici all'inizio, lo sono pure ora e non vedono l'ora del primo mezzo errore per metterlo alla gogna. Non va bene cosi. Il ragazzo sta giocando bene, sta facendo bene e merita calma e tranquillita'. Sbagliera', fara' anche qualche errore grave, e' normale che sia cosi, ma gli va dato tempo. Solo cosi si cresce. 

Non e' il nuovo Nesta e non lo sara' mai. Nessuno sara' mai il nuovo Nesta. Sandrone e' stato uno dei difensori piu' forti della storia, inutile aggiungere altro. 

Daje Ale!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che le cose vanno bene per il ragazzo. Su questo calciatore tra i Milanisti gira un aria veramente pesante. Non mi piace l'aura che si e' creata attorno a lui. I Milanisti che erano scettici all'inizio, lo sono pure ora e non vedono l'ora del primo mezzo errore per metterlo alla gogna. Non va bene cosi. Il ragazzo sta giocando bene, sta facendo bene e merita calma e tranquillita'. Sbagliera', fara' anche qualche errore grave, e' normale che sia cosi, ma gli va dato tempo. Solo cosi si cresce.
> 
> Non e' il nuovo Nesta e non lo sara' mai. Nessuno sara' mai il nuovo Nesta. Sandrone e' stato uno dei difensori piu' forti della storia, inutile aggiungere altro.
> 
> Daje Ale!



ragazzi ha 20 anni e gioca come un veterano, al di la dei piccoli errorini, perchè cosi si possono chiamare, grossi errori non ne ha proprio mai fatti, io dico che siamo di fronte a un grandissimo, incrociamo le dita e speriamo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un grandissimo difensore, li vale tutti i soldi, lo dico e lo confermo, facile criticare adesso



l'ho sempre sostenuto io alessio, lo dicevo anche un mese fa quando molti lo criticavano


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'ho sempre sostenuto io alessio, lo dicevo anche un mese fa quando molti lo criticavano



Ma poi non le capivo proprio le critiche, non ha mai fatto un errore alla Zapata, mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma poi non le capivo proprio le critiche, non ha mai fatto un errore alla Zapata, mai.



infatti e io aggiungo che sarebbe anche lecito aspettarselo da un ragazzo del 95


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2015)

Basta che continui a lavorare e venga lasciato in pace, se poi il Milan tornerà ad essere una squadra come si deve logica conseguenza sarà anche la sua definitiva maturazione. Se il Milan resterà una banda di scappati di casa per la sua carriera se ne deve andare.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragazzi ha 20 anni e gioca come un veterano, al di la dei piccoli errorini, perchè cosi si possono chiamare, grossi errori non ne ha proprio mai fatti, io dico che siamo di fronte a un grandissimo, incrociamo le dita e speriamo..



Si ma la penso pure io come te. Credo che lo si capisca dal mio precedente messaggio. Il mio ultimo post e' una sorta di modo per tutelarlo. Per far si che la gente non si accanisca quando fara' qualche errore grave. Tutto qua. 

Io lo adoro. Ho ordinato il suo completo originale


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2015)

Anche ieri giallo stupido, sotto questo aspetto deve decisamente maturare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche ieri giallo stupido, sotto questo aspetto deve decisamente maturare.



ha il difetto di andare sempre troppo sull'anticipo, ma ci sta, anzi è sintomo di personalità, significa che non ha paura di nulla, invece un difensore che aspetta, o è sicuro di quello che fa oppure ha paura di fare la figuraccia o di essere saltato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Novembre 2015)

Anche ieri con l'under 21 ha fatto una buona prestazione


----------



## Sand (14 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche ieri con l'under 21 ha fatto una buona prestazione



Chi lo discute è in malafede assoluta!
Anche a livello di prezzo è stato pagato come qualsiasi 95 promettentissimo in Europa.
Prova ad offrire 25 milioni per Gimenez all'Atletico , ti ridono dietro.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha il difetto di andare sempre troppo sull'anticipo, ma ci sta, anzi è sintomo di personalità, significa che non ha paura di nulla, invece un difensore che aspetta, o è sicuro di quello che fa oppure ha paura di fare la figuraccia o di essere saltato



Nono ieri il giallo l'ha preso per una sciocchezza, come spesso gli accade, con i falli di gioco c'entra poco. E' andato a colpire il portiere in'uscita su un pallone che oggettivamente non sarebbe mai arrivato a prendere.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche ieri con l'under 21 ha fatto una buona prestazione



Sisi buonissima prestazione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nono ieri il giallo l'ha preso per una sciocchezza, come spesso gli accade, con i falli di gioco c'entra poco. E' andato a colpire il portiere in'uscita su un pallone che oggettivamente non sarebbe mai arrivato a prendere.



capito..non lo sapevo non avendo visto la partita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi buonissima prestazione.



Ha ricevuto anche i complimenti del talento dell'Under 21 serba Marko Grujic: "Romagnoli mi è sembrato molto forte, mi ha impressionato. Davvero bravo".

A dimostrazione che non ce ne siamo accorti solo noi che il ragazzo ha qualita' ma e' qualcosa riconosciuto anche dai suoi colleghi


----------



## Hammer (15 Novembre 2015)

Ieri bene. Deve solo imparare a frenare l'irruenza in situazioni evitabili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Novembre 2015)

ottimo ieri sera, sta rispettando le attese


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2015)

Se ci fosse Thiago vicino e un terzino destro (basterebbe Peluso al posto di Abate), avremmo la difesa migliore della serie A.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Novembre 2015)

Ieri il migliore insieme a Donnarumma.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Novembre 2015)

È un grande giocatore, diamogli tempo perché questo diventerà un campione.


----------



## Tobi (22 Novembre 2015)

Mandzukic non ha visto palla. La cosa che mi lascia impressionato è il senso della posizione che ha ad appena 20 anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2015)

Questo è forte.
Come già scrissi,rimpiango fortemente Miranda preso a due spicci dall'Inter.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse Thiago vicino e un terzino destro (basterebbe Peluso al posto di Abate), avremmo la difesa migliore della serie A.



Avesse a fianco Nesta, Maldini, Baresi o simili non avrei dubbi Romagnoli possa diventare uno dei migliori centrali al mondo. Cosi invece il rischio di perdersi è concreto.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Novembre 2015)

Dite che mi gasa Romagnoli?


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dite che mi gasa Romagnoli?



spettacolare


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> spettacolare



Dal vivo e' ancora piu' bella rispetto alle foto. Quest'anno hanno fatto veramente una bella maglia.
Comunque pensa che ieri sera ho avuto una partita di calcetto. Un mio amico/conoscente Milansita mi fa: "La maglietta di Romagnoli? Ma e' un pippone! Il vero fenomeno e' Niang" non mi stava trollando, era serio. Abbiamo discusso un attimino, forse 1 minuto. Poi ho lasciato perdere. Non valeva la pena di perdere il mio tempo a discutere con una persona che ha tali idee assurde. Pero' la soddisfazione di dirgli "Tu non capisci un azzo di calcio" me la sono tolta!  

Che Milanisti ci sono in giro? Inizio a preoccuparmi ahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dal vivo e' ancora piu' bella rispetto alle foto. Quest'anno hanno fatto veramente una bella maglia.
> Comunque pensa che ieri sera ho avuto una partita di calcetto. Un mio amico/conoscente Milansita mi fa: "La maglietta di Romagnoli? Ma e' un pippone! Il vero fenomeno e' Niang" non mi stava trollando, era serio. Abbiamo discusso un attimino, forse 1 minuto. Poi ho lasciato perdere. Non valeva la pena di perdere il mio tempo a discutere con una persona che ha tali idee assurde. Pero' la soddisfazione di dirgli "Tu non capisci un azzo di calcio" me la sono tolta!
> 
> Che Milanisti ci sono in giro? Inizio a preoccuparmi ahah



nessuno mi deve toccare romagnoli, potevo capire se ti diceva che il fenomeno era bacca..ma giochi centrale?? o non c'entra nulla col tuo ruolo?


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nessuno mi deve toccare romagnoli, potevo capire se ti diceva che il fenomeno era bacca..ma giochi centrale?? o non c'entra nulla col tuo ruolo?



Infatti, ci poteva stare Bacca. Ma Niang ahaha. Il bello e' che lo diceva proprio da convinto eh. Proprio ben sicuro di quel che diceva. Mha...Va be! Io gioco a calcio 7 e a calcio 5. 
A 7 faccio sia il centrale che l'ala perche' ho un botto di corsa e resistenza. A 5 si gira tanto, quindi diciamo che non c'e' un ruolo fisso. "Tutti fanno tutto" pero' me la cavo benissimo a difendere. Oddio non sono un fenomeno, pero' il mio lo faccio, anche qualcosina in più  

La maglia non l'ho presa per il mio ruolo, ma solo perche' Romagnoli mi piace un sacco come calciatore. Poi ha la 13 di Nestone


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti, ci poteva stare Bacca. Ma Niang ahaha. Il bello e' che lo diceva proprio da convinto eh. Proprio ben sicuro di quel che diceva. Mha...Va be! Io gioco a calcio 7 e a calcio 5.
> A 7 faccio sia il centrale che l'ala perche' ho un botto di corsa e resistenza. A 5 si gira tanto, quindi diciamo che non c'e' un ruolo fisso. "Tutti fanno tutto" pero' me la cavo benissimo a difendere. Oddio non sono un fenomeno, pero' il mio lo faccio, anche qualcosina in più
> 
> La maglia non l'ho presa per il mio ruolo, ma solo perche' Romagnoli mi piace un sacco come calciatore. Poi ha la 13 di Nestone



ahahaha ma cosa ci vede in mbaje niang??  io giocavo a calcio a 7 e a calcio a 11 e facevo l'ala, adesso sono 3-4 anni che non faccio una partita, comunque non me la cavavo per nulla a difendere, il mister lo facevo impazzire perchè tornavo poco 
bei tempi che erano, mi manca, adesso sono infognato con l'università..


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma cosa ci vede in mbaje niang??  io giocavo a calcio a 7 e a calcio a 11 e facevo l'ala, adesso sono 3-4 anni che non faccio una partita, comunque non me la cavavo per nulla a difendere, il mister lo facevo impazzire perchè tornavo poco
> bei tempi che erano, mi manca, adesso sono infognato con l'università..



Non ne ho idea. Secondo me e' solamente una persona che non capisce nulla di calcio. Non solo per questa sparata che resta la piu' clamorosa, ma anche per altre.

A 7 l'ala si fa il mazzo quadrato. Deve tornare ancor di piu' che a 11, ma se uno non e' portato a difendere fa solo danni. Se sto 2 settimane senza giocare mi sento male, mi manca proprio. Quindi ti capisco benissimo.

Meglio ritornare a parlare di Romagnoli, altrimenti i moderatori ci linciano.
Io spero che da qui a Giugno cresca talmente tanto da esser convoncato da Conte per l'Europeo. Almeno come riserva, non dico titolare. Di sicuro e' meglio di quel cesso di Ranocchia, ma gia' ora eh.


----------



## Tobi (26 Novembre 2015)

Da notare come ieri Mandzukic ha devastato fisicamente i difensori del City mentre contro di noi è stato totalmente annullato da Alessio


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dite che mi gasa Romagnoli?



Bellissima complimenti


----------



## Albijol (26 Novembre 2015)

Certo che la Roma ha fatto proprio bene a venderci Romagnoli, beati loro che hanno Rudiger


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dal vivo e' ancora piu' bella rispetto alle foto. Quest'anno hanno fatto veramente una bella maglia.
> Comunque pensa che ieri sera ho avuto una partita di calcetto. Un mio amico/conoscente Milansita mi fa: "La maglietta di Romagnoli? Ma e' un pippone! Il vero fenomeno e' Niang" non mi stava trollando, era serio. Abbiamo discusso un attimino, forse 1 minuto. Poi ho lasciato perdere. Non valeva la pena di perdere il mio tempo a discutere con una persona che ha tali idee assurde. Pero' la soddisfazione di dirgli "Tu non capisci un azzo di calcio" me la sono tolta!
> 
> Che Milanisti ci sono in giro? Inizio a preoccuparmi ahah



Bellissima, io aspetto a prenderla perchè spero nella maniche lunghe che però ancora non ho visto, sapete se per caso esce o meno? Quelle delle altre squadre già ci sarebbero, per questo tempo non ci sarà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2015)

L'unica nota positiva di quest anno fino ad adesso è Alessio e Bacca il resto è umido da cestinare


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bellissima, io aspetto a prenderla perchè spero nella maniche lunghe che però ancora non ho visto, sapete se per caso esce o meno? Quelle delle altre squadre già ci sarebbero, per questo tempo non ci sarà.



Ciao Jino. Il Milan l'ha sempre fatta ogni anno la maglia a maniche lunghe. Credo proprio che lo fara' pure quest'anno, quindi si, ti conviene aspettare


----------



## 13-33 (26 Novembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Certo che la Roma ha fatto proprio bene a venderci Romagnoli, beati loro che hanno Rudiger


Beati loro che l'anno prossimo sarano in champions " a fare le solite figure" e noi a casa...


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ciao Jino. Il Milan l'ha sempre fatta ogni anno la maglia a maniche lunghe. Credo proprio che lo fara' pure quest'anno, quindi si, ti conviene aspettare



Però gli scorsi anni usciva decisamente prima. Ad oggi niente, ho provato a contattare pure Adidas ma nessuna risposta in merito. A questo punto io non sono cosi ottimista, nel senso che se non c'è adesso che effettivamente si usa quando la devono far uscire? Con l'arrivo del caldo? E' in questo periodo che eventualmente si vende.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Novembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Beati loro che l'anno prossimo sarano in champions " a fare le solite figure" e noi a casa...



almeno "le figure" internazionali non le faremo più per un pezzo, la vedo una cosa positiva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però gli scorsi anni usciva decisamente prima. Ad oggi niente, ho provato a contattare pure Adidas ma nessuna risposta in merito. A questo punto io non sono cosi ottimista, nel senso che se non c'è adesso che effettivamente si usa quando la devono far uscire? Con l'arrivo del caldo? E' in questo periodo che eventualmente si vende.


Mettiti un lupetto sotto e via


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mettiti un lupetto sotto e via



Ma non è per quello, dopo tante corte ne voglio una lunga, per una volta che ho deciso sembra non la facciano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non è per quello, dopo tante corte ne voglio una lunga, per una volta che ho deciso sembra non la facciano


Tranquillo, sarai ultra competitivo anche col lupetto


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Sbavo a ogni sua chiusura difensiva..


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2015)

Fenomeno.


----------



## davoreb (28 Novembre 2015)

Per me questo è un grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2015)

Sta acquisendo sicurezza.


----------



## marionep (28 Novembre 2015)

Il miglior centrale difensivo under 25 in circolazione con Varane e Marquinhos, superiore a Laporte e Zouma. Giocatore non solo efficace, ma anche "rotondo", plastico, elegante, bellissimo da vedere. Una gioia per gli occhi. Pensare che la Roma poteva avere lui, Marquinhos e Benatia... poveri


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Novembre 2015)

quando ha fatto quella sortita in attacco arrivando fino all'area della samp speravo segnasse. 

grande alessio, mi piace troppo.


----------



## The P (29 Novembre 2015)

Sta crescendo ragazzi. Sembra proprio forte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2015)

La sola che ci ha tirato Sabatini mi piace davvero molto. Speriamo capiti ogni estate. 

È fortissimo


----------



## Marco23 (29 Novembre 2015)

marionep ha scritto:


> Il miglior centrale difensivo under 25 in circolazione con Varane e Marquinhos, superiore a Laporte e Zouma. Giocatore non solo efficace, ma anche "rotondo", plastico, elegante, bellissimo da vedere. Una gioia per gli occhi. Pensare che la Roma poteva avere lui, Marquinhos e Benatia... poveri



Al momento non vale neanche gente come murillo o maksimovic. comunque buona partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La sola che ci ha tirato Sabatini mi piace davvero molto. Speriamo capiti ogni estate.
> 
> È fortissimo


Rudiger


----------



## Love (29 Novembre 2015)

diamogli ancora un pò di tempo ed un centrale magari più forte di alex e questo diventa un top già l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Sotiris (29 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli è il miglior acquisto dell'estate.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Novembre 2015)

marco23 ha scritto:


> al momento non vale neanche gente come murillo o maksimovic. Comunque buona partita



che?!


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2015)

Miglior acquisto del mercato a mani bassissime. Questo è forte vero.


----------



## sion (29 Novembre 2015)

aspettiamo con ansia il classico 5 che gli affibiera' la gazzetta...


fortissimo sto ragazzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2015)

Molto bene ieri sera speriamo continui cosi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Novembre 2015)

Alessio sarà uno dei perni del Milan post Berlusconi. Ma si merita un gran compagno di reparto.


----------



## neversayconte (29 Novembre 2015)

Cosa significa questo? 
1) intanto che i soldi richiesti dalla Roma (che sembravano tanti) rispecchiano in pieno il valore del giocatore (attuale, non potenziale). 
2) che l'unica possibilità per andare sui buoni giocatori bisogna tirare fuori il portafoglio per il loro cartellino.


----------



## Marco23 (29 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> che?!



Cosa? Per ora sono più forti


----------



## Gekyn (29 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Cosa? Per ora sono più forti



ma anche no


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Al momento non vale neanche gente come murillo o maksimovic. comunque buona partita


----------



## kolao95 (29 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Cosa? Per ora sono più forti



A briscola credo..


----------



## Sotiris (29 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A briscola credo..



neanche, forse a ruba-mazzetto.


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando ha fatto quella sortita in attacco arrivando fino all'area della samp speravo segnasse.
> 
> grande alessio, mi piace troppo.



Stavo per godere


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

Sta crescendo, continui cosi!


----------



## DannySa (29 Novembre 2015)

Che ci fa ancora in U21?
Se continua così deve andare all'Europeo da titolare, magari al posto di quella amantide religiosa di Chiellini.
Giocatore elegante, composto, buonissimi piedi e senso dell'intervento/della posizione, tra l'altro è uno dei primi che va ad esultare dopo un gol (quindi ci tiene ad essere qui), non facile a 20 anni fare la differenza come centrale di difesa in uno dei Milan peggiori dell'era Berlusconi, per dire giocatori con più esperienza cappellano ad ogni partita..


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che ci fa ancora in U21?
> Se continua così deve andare all'Europeo da titolare, magari al posto di quella amantide religiosa di Chiellini.
> Giocatore elegante, composto, buonissimi piedi e senso dell'intervento/della posizione, tra l'altro è uno dei primi che va ad esultare dopo un gol (quindi ci tiene ad essere qui), non facile a 20 anni fare la differenza come centrale di difesa in uno dei Milan peggiori dell'era Berlusconi, per dire giocatori con più esperienza cappellano ad ogni partita..



Pilastro dell'under 21, finirà li questo suo ciclo azzurro. Salvo brutte sorprese da settembre sarà con i grandi.


----------



## arcanum (29 Novembre 2015)

Mi fa piacere notare come non si sia scomposto dopo le espulsioni avute ad inizio campionato, gran dimostrazione di maturità.
Finora ha dato molte più garanzie di gente come Zapata


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è il miglior acquisto dell'estate.



Io direi degli ultimi 5-6 anni


----------



## Serginho (29 Novembre 2015)

Dovrebbe essere immediatamente convocato per l'europeo, così potrebbe fare anche un pizzico di esperienza internazionale


----------



## Sotiris (29 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere immediatamente convocato per l'europeo, così potrebbe fare anche un pizzico di esperienza internazionale



giocare per l'italia dello juventino conte? ma per carità.
per quanto mi riguarda le nazionali dovrebbero abolirle.


----------



## Serginho (29 Novembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> giocare per l'italia dello juventino conte? ma per carità.
> per quanto mi riguarda le nazionali dovrebbero abolirle.



Per quanto mi riguarda se si vuole discutere di calcio seriamente, bisognerebbe togliersi gli occhiali a tinte rossonere, altrimenti si dicono cose senza alcun senso


----------



## davoreb (29 Novembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che ci fa ancora in U21?
> Se continua così deve andare all'Europeo da titolare, magari al posto di quella amantide religiosa di Chiellini.
> Giocatore elegante, composto, buonissimi piedi e senso dell'intervento/della posizione, tra l'altro è uno dei primi che va ad esultare dopo un gol (quindi ci tiene ad essere qui), non facile a 20 anni fare la differenza come centrale di difesa in uno dei Milan peggiori dell'era Berlusconi, per dire giocatori con più esperienza cappellano ad ogni partita..



Forse la coppia migliore per l'europeo sara Barzagli-Romagnoli.

In questi mesi si sta dimostrando un grandissimo giocatore, la coppia con Alex per ora funziona, a luglio bisognerà affiancargli un buon centrale.


----------



## DannySa (29 Novembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> giocare per l'italia dello juventino conte? ma per carità.
> per quanto mi riguarda le nazionali dovrebbero abolirle.



Non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

Se Romagnoli fosse in orbita nazionale maggiore sarebbe già in odore di convocazione, invece no. Il discorso è semplice, il titolare non lo farà mai perchè gente come Bonucci, Chiellini e Barzagli per il mister sono i titolari, quindi piuttosto di chiamarlo per fare la riserva lo preferisce lasciare in under 21 dove è un pilastro. La riserva la possono benissimo fare i vari Astori, Ranocchia e soci.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda se si vuole discutere di calcio seriamente, bisognerebbe togliersi gli occhiali a tinte rossonere, altrimenti si dicono cose senza alcun senso



cercherò di migliorare seguendo i tuoi consigli che terrò presenti, ti ringrazio per l'attenzione.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Novembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo dai.



infatti ero serio.
per me le nazionali non hanno alcun senso.
un italia-spagna con eder-diego costa, per me, non ha alcun senso.
se le vogliono far diventare delle specie di club non hanno alcun senso.
mia opinione seria, quando scherzo metto la faccina.
saluti.


----------



## DannySa (29 Novembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> infatti ero serio.
> per me le nazionali non hanno alcun senso.
> un italia-spagna con eder-diego costa, per me, non ha alcun senso.
> se le vogliono far diventare delle specie di club non hanno alcun senso.
> ...



Eder se non sbaglio qualche origine italiana ce l'ha, in quel caso non ci vedo nulla di male, per legge sono italiani come chiunque altro basta che siano in regola per avere un passaporto, quindi tramite parente più o meno lontano o il matrimonio con un'italiana.
Anche a me non piace molto, ma sono del parere che Eder lo porterei e lo farei partire dalla panchina, chiami il talento italiano (che c'è e tanto) come lo stesso Romagnoli, Rugani, Berardi, Bernardeschi, con Balotelli a casa per ovvi motivi l'Italia sarà rappresentata da giocatori italiani (vai a fare il confronto con le altre nazionali e riderai di brutto).
Ah e considerando lo stato attuale del Milan (per cui non perdo la passione nemmeno se mi pagassero 50 € al giorno per perderla) non vedo l'ora che arrivino gli europei, come ho sempre fatto, con Romagnoli e possibilmente Bonaventura protagonisti.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Novembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eder se non sbaglio qualche origine italiana ce l'ha, in quel caso non ci vedo nulla di male, per legge sono italiani come chiunque altro basta che siano in regola per avere un passaporto, quindi tramite parente più o meno lontano o il matrimonio con un'italiana.
> Anche a me non piace molto, ma sono del parere che Eder lo porterei e lo farei partire dalla panchina, chiami il talento italiano (che c'è e tanto) come lo stesso Romagnoli, Rugani, Berardi, Bernardeschi, con Balotelli a casa per ovvi motivi l'Italia sarà rappresentata da giocatori italiani (vai a fare il confronto con le altre nazionali e riderai di brutto).
> Ah e considerando lo stato attuale del Milan (per cui non perdo la passione nemmeno se mi pagassero 50 € al giorno per perderla) non vedo l'ora che arrivino gli europei, come ho sempre fatto, con Romagnoli e possibilmente Bonaventura protagonisti.



il concetto di "nazione" e appartenenza alla nazione per il sottoscritto non coincide con cittadinanza.
però è un post su romagnoli e chiedo scusa io per primo per essere andato fuori tema e chiedo scusa anche ai gestori.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

"Romagnoli non vale gente come Murillo" Cit.


Sto ancora ridendo giuro.

Grande prestazione di Murillo... Dodicesimo uomo del Napoli


----------



## patriots88 (30 Novembre 2015)

acquisto da 10 e lode, Sabatini andrebbe preso a sprangate sui denti.
errori ne ha fatti e ne farà visto che è un '95, ma stà in campo come un veterano.
vediamo di mettergli di fianco un difensore vero.


----------



## Marco23 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> "Romagnoli non vale gente come Murillo" Cit.
> 
> 
> Sto ancora ridendo giuro.
> ...


Ha sbagliato perché ha i piedi storti, non perché e' un un difersore scarso. E ti devo elencare tutti gli errori che romagnoli ha fatto dall' inizio del campionato ?


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato perché ha i piedi storti, non perché e' un un difersore scarso. E ti devo elencare tutti gli errori che romagnoli ha fatto dall' inizio del campionato ?



Certo non ha sbagliato perche' e' mediocre, stessa cosa nel secondo gol.


Si grazie, voglio l'elenco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato perché ha i piedi storti, non perché e' un un difersore scarso. E ti devo elencare tutti gli errori che romagnoli ha fatto dall' inizio del campionato ?



Si dai Materazzi....Saluta la vetta


----------



## Marco23 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Certo non ha sbagliato perche' e' mediocre, stessa cosa nel secondo gol.
> 
> 
> Si grazie, voglio l'elenco.



Nel secondo gol che colpe ha? Doveva abbatterlo? 
1 ) non sbarra la strada a guarin( inter )
2) a posto di temporeggiare si fa espellere ( genoa)
3) si fa saltare 100 volte da gomez( atalanta)


----------



## Marco23 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si dai Materazzi....Saluta la vetta



Sarei interista solo perché non mistifico romagnoli?


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo gol che colpe ha? Doveva abbatterlo?
> 1 ) non sbarra la strada a guarin( inter )
> 2) a posto di temporeggiare si fa espellere ( genoa)
> 3) si fa saltare 100 volte da gomez( atalanta)



Prima di tutto mi aspettavo una lista molto piu' lunga, visto come parli di Romagnoli. Seconda cosa: 1 sul gol di guarin la colpa e' di dormovivo, ma te lo faccio passare comunque come errore suo dai.
2) Ora si prende pure le colpe di Zapata, mi pare giusto. 
3) E' giovane, deve migliorare come tutti. 


Murillo ha sul groppone i due gol di Higuain stasera. Due errori in una partita sola e non sono gli unici errori che ha fatto in stagione e che sono costati punti all'Inter.

Ma oh. Vedila un po' come ti pare, ma forse dovresti andare su Interfans. Questo e' il forum del Milan, per tifosi Milanisti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Sarei interista solo perché non mistifico romagnoli?



No, sei sotto osservazione da un po'


----------



## Marco23 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto mi aspettavo una lista molto piu' lunga, visto come parli di Romagnoli. Seconda cosa: 1 sul gol di guarin la colpa e' di dormovivo, ma te lo faccio passare comunque come errore suo dai.
> 2) Ora si prende pure le colpe di Zapata, mi pare giusto.
> 3) E' giovane, deve migliorare come tutti.
> 
> ...



1) Ma se lo ha lasciato passare
2) Zapata ha regalato il pallone, ma romagnoli doveva temporeggiare
3) Certo che deve crescere 

Ha sbagliato solo in occasione del primo gol( Che tra l'altro è un errore tecnico, però vabè 

Io sono milanista e mi sento in diritto di criticare i miei giocatori


----------



## Marco23 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, sei sotto osservazione da un po'



Perché dico che l'inter è più forte? come se fossi l'unico nel forum a dirlo. E comunque non sei un moderatore


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> 1) Ma se lo ha lasciato passare
> 2) Zapata ha regalato il pallone, ma romagnoli doveva temporeggiare
> 3) Certo che deve crescere
> 
> ...



Hai tutto il diritto di criticare i giocatori del Milan. Sono il primo a farlo. E' il tuo modo che mi ha fatto strano. Ma va be, avro' frainteso io e mi scuso se ti ho provocato, cosa che ho fatto in maniera anche un po' scherzosa.

Io penso che Romagnoli sia il miglior difensore classe 95 in circolazione e penso che sia 10 spanne sopra Murillo, tu non la pensi cosi e va bene lo stesso.


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco.. 23.. mancava che scriveva Matrix ed era completo. Chapeau


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo gol che colpe ha? Doveva abbatterlo?
> 1 ) non sbarra la strada a guarin( inter )
> 2) a posto di temporeggiare si fa espellere ( genoa)
> 3) si fa saltare 100 volte da gomez( atalanta)



A dire il vero l'unico errore vero lo ha fatto col Palermo, quando è andato in anticipo su Gila che lo ha fregato e servito Hiljemark per il 2-2.. stop. 
1) L'errore principale è stato dell'errato pressing del Milan che ha generato una reazione a catena con vari movimenti sbagliati dalla squadra in generale
2) l'espulsione l'avete vista solo te e Tagliavento.
3) ha sbagliato soltanto una lettura su un pallone che è poi arrivato a Pinilla a inizio partita.

Questo non toglie che Murillo sia un buon difensore, per carità.. L'ho scritto anche in un topic in 'focus sui talenti' che è uno dei migliori in Serie A.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dai rotfl,ma l'avete vista la partita col Genoa?

Primo giallo inventato,era un normale contrasto "aereo". Viene ammonito dopo uno svarione di Zapata,col giocatore del Genoa che se non veniva steso andava in porta. E comunque è stato il giocatore del Genoa a cercare il fallo.


----------



## marionep (1 Dicembre 2015)

Murillo è un buon mestierante che si avvale di un ottimo compagno di reparto (molto più forte di lui) e di uno spartito tattico basato principalmente sulla solidità difensiva, con un mastino a protezione (Medel) e uno schieramento quasi sempre basso, compatto e con poco campo da difendere alle spalle.
Romagnoli gioca con compagni di reparto lenti e/o tecnicamente mediocri, con un fuscello come Montoliva davanti, con una squadra quasi sempre troppo lunga e non compatta.

Di calcio possono scrivere e parlare tutti, ma paragonare Romagnoli a gente come Murillo è risibile. Il ragazzo ha le stimmate del giocatore epocale, parliamo di categorie di giocatori diverse. Come paragonare Nesta a Cordoba (il paragone mi sembra appropriato sia per potenzialità assolute che per nazionalità).


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2015)

Adesso una società ambiziosa andrebbe dalla Juve e tirerebbe fuori altre 25 cucuzze per Rugani, così veramente siamo apposto per dieci anni


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Dicembre 2015)

L'altro giorno su Studio Sport hanno mandato un intervista esclusiva fatta a Carlo Ancelotti, mentre si trovava a Vancouver. Tralasciando il fatto che l'intervista fosse bellissima, quando Pellegatti gli ha chiesto: "Dimmi il nome di qualche giovane Italiano che sta facendo bene" Ancelotti ha nominato Romagnoli, dicendo che sta facendo molto bene.
Si è preso i complimenti di Ancelotti, mica del primo stupido che passa.

"Eh ma Sabatini ci ha rifilato il pacco" "Sopravvalutato, meglio Murillo" 

Daje Alessio!


----------



## Ian.moone (12 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno su Studio Sport hanno mandato un intervista esclusiva fatta a Carlo Ancelotti, mentre si trovava a Vancouver. Tralasciando il fatto che l'intervista fosse bellissima, quando Pellegatti gli ha chiesto: "Dimmi il nome di qualche giovane Italiano che sta facendo bene" Ancelotti ha nominato Romagnoli, dicendo che sta facendo molto bene.
> Si è preso i complimenti di Ancelotti, mica del primo stupido che passa.
> 
> "Eh ma Sabatini ci ha rifilato il pacco" "Sopravvalutato, meglio Murillo"
> ...




Murillo però è costato 8 milioni, non 30.
Murillo e Miranda sono costati 20 milioni, tra l'altro 12 pagabili tra due anni.

Ci saremmo sistemati la difesa, come infatti hanno fatto loro


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso una società ambiziosa andrebbe dalla Juve e tirerebbe fuori altre 25 cucuzze per Rugani, così veramente siamo apposto per dieci anni



Parole sante


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Murillo però è costato 8 milioni, non 30.
> Murillo e Miranda sono costati 20 milioni, tra l'altro 12 pagabili tra due anni.
> 
> Ci saremmo sistemati la difesa, come infatti hanno fatto loro



Miranda ha 31 anni, ci sistemi poco.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Miranda ha 31 anni, ci sistemi poco.



A prescindere dall'età al suo fianco serve un leader, uno che guidi il reparto.


----------



## vota DC (12 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> A prescindere dall'età al suo fianco serve un leader, uno che guidi il reparto.



Non dovevamo far partire Yepes secondo me.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non dovevamo far partire Yepes secondo me.



Avercelo uno come il buon Yepes. Era un pò come il Barzagli adesso della Juventus.


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Va beh, ora non esageriamo, Yepes ha 40 anni...
Tra l'altro credo si sia anche ritirato.


----------



## Ian.moone (12 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Miranda ha 31 anni, ci sistemi poco.




31 anni per un difensore non sono troppi.. ti garantiscono altri 4/5 anni non scherziamo neanche


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ottimo pure oggi.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Questo ragazzo fa capire come Mihajlovic non capisca nulla di calcio.


----------



## Marco23 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi mi è piaciuto


----------



## kollaps (13 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo fa capire come Mihajlovic non capisca nulla di calcio.



Che nesso c'è tra le due cose?
Puoi anche accorgerti del potenziale di un giocatore (non penso ci volesse un genio), ma se non hai un gioco, non ce l'hai comunque. Un conto è saper valutare i giocatori, un conto è saperli disporre in campo


----------



## smallball (13 Dicembre 2015)

molto bene anche oggi


----------



## patriots88 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Miranda ha 31 anni, ci sistemi poco.



miranda sarebbe stato il compagno di reparto perfetto per far crescere romagnoli.
infatti con Murillo sono la coppia di centrali migliore del campionato.

se barzagli non rinnovasse con la juve glielo metterei di fianco un paio di stagioni. ha bisogno come il pane di giocare al fianco di un veterano per continuare imparare e crescere.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Dicembre 2015)

comunque dovrebbe incominciare a mettere su un po di massa. Oggi Toni l'ha sovrastato un paio di volte pur non avendo fatto un brutta partita.


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> comunque dovrebbe incominciare a mettere su un po di massa. Oggi Toni l'ha sovrastato un paio di volte pur non avendo fatto un brutta partita.



Francamente Toni sono in pochi a poterlo contrastare...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nessuno contrasta Toni in italia, anche se giocasse con le stampelle. Intanto Roma sta migliorando nel posizionamento, sempre al posto giusto nel chiudere.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Toni non puoi contrastarlo, oltre che grosso è uno dei giocatori più scorretti della storia del calcio italiano, gomiti e mani sempre alti.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo fa capire come Mihajlovic non capisca nulla di calcio.





kollaps ha scritto:


> Che nesso c'è tra le due cose?
> Puoi anche accorgerti del potenziale di un giocatore (non penso ci volesse un genio), ma se non hai un gioco, non ce l'hai comunque. Un conto è saper valutare i giocatori, un conto è saperli disporre in campo



Sempre detto che mihailovic ha un occhio incredibile nel valutare i giocatori giovani; però non è un granchè come allenatore dal p.d.v. tattico


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2015)

Per ora il peggior primo tempo da quando è al Milan. Il gol è tutto sul suo groppone, ha fatto un errore da dilettante. Speriamo meglio nel secondo tempo. Sia chiaro è normale che sbagli è giovane ed è giusto così. Resta sempre il mio calciatore preferito dell'attuale Milan, ma l'errore è grossolano. Va be.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Male oggi, poco da dire. Ma non me ne fotte proprio.. Non è certo per i due errori di oggi che non diventerà il futuro della Nazionale e il nostro.


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

Molto male oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Male ?? Secondo tempo le ha prese tutte lui ... Primo tempo distratto , secondo da campione


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Male ?? Secondo tempo le ha prese tutte lui ... Primo tempo distratto , secondo da campione



.


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2015)

parecchie sbavature oggi,una giornata storta


----------



## davoreb (20 Dicembre 2015)

sul primo goal ha delle responsabilità, nel secondo tempo per me bene.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non benissimo oggi, specie sul primo gol


----------



## Serginho (21 Dicembre 2015)

E' giovanissimo, incappare negli errori fa parte del processo di crescita. La base c'e' ed e' importante, si fara' sto ragazzo nessun dubbio


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Colpevole assieme a due capre sul gol. Poi nel secondo tempo si rifà ma l'errore pesa.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Romagnoli ha dimostrato gia in passato di andare in difficolta sulle palle in verticale, domina sul gioco aereo ma su questo aspettto deve migliorare. A sua discolpa va detto che la coppia di centrocampo era nuova, infatti con il passare tempo le cose sono migliorate quando Montolivo ha giocato qualche metro piu indietro rispetto a Bertolacci.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Dicembre 2015)

Finché sbaglia un giovane di qualità come anche Donnarumma o Calabria per me non è un problema.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ha dimostrato gia in passato di andare in difficolta sulle palle in verticale, domina sul gioco aereo ma su questo aspettto deve migliorare. A sua discolpa va detto che la coppia di centrocampo era nuova, infatti con il passare tempo le cose sono migliorate quando Montolivo ha giocato qualche metro piu indietro rispetto a Bertolacci.



Diciamo che qualsiasi centrale al mondo soffre le palle in verticale se il centrocampo non fa filtro e lascia sempre giocare gli avversari a palla scoperta. Detto questo, è chiaro che nell'occasione del gol Romagnoli era piazzato malissimo.


----------



## Reblanck (27 Dicembre 2015)

Nel goal è vero che Romagnoli era piazzato male ma la colpa erano dei terzini che non sono rientrati.
Cmq lui è davvero forte secondo me,questo se avesse avuto un Milan forte già si parlava del nuovo Nesta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Nel goal è vero che Romagnoli era piazzato male ma la colpa erano dei terzini che non sono rientrati.
> Cmq lui è davvero forte secondo me,questo se avesse avuto un Milan forte già si parlava del nuovo Nesta.



il centrale che deve stringere è più alex che lui, se vogliamo dare la colpa a uno dei due è più di alex, ma quello è più un errore di reparto che del singolo, il primo a sbagliare è montolivo, poi i terzini che erano troppo alti e infine i centrali che non riescono stare stretti


----------



## VonVittel (28 Dicembre 2015)

È sbagliato secondo me criticare il singolo per certi evidenti errori di squadra. Mi viene da pensare allo scellerato milan 2010 di Leonardo. In attacco straordinario, ma in difesa da mani nei capelli. E miei cari, la coppia difensiva era Nesta-Thiago Silva. In quell'annata abbiamo subito una caterva di gol, ma non di certo per colpa dei due DC! Anche in questo caso colpevolizzare un ragazzo che sta facendo benissimo considerando i difensori che ha affianco e il centrocampo che (NON) lo supporta... Beh mi pare assurdo. Detto questo, Alessietto mi fa ben sperare con un Witsel e un DC con gli attributi in più


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> È sbagliato secondo me criticare il singolo per certi evidenti errori di squadra. Mi viene da pensare allo scellerato milan 2010 di Leonardo. In attacco straordinario, ma in difesa da mani nei capelli. E miei cari, la coppia difensiva era Nesta-Thiago Silva. In quell'annata abbiamo subito una caterva di gol, ma non di certo per colpa dei due DC! Anche in questo caso colpevolizzare un ragazzo che sta facendo benissimo considerando i difensori che ha affianco e il centrocampo che (NON) lo supporta... Beh mi pare assurdo. Detto questo, Alessietto mi fa ben sperare con un Witsel e un DC con gli attributi in più



E' ovvio che la fase difensiva di squadra ai fini del rendimento sia fondamentale per i singoli. Guarda il cambiamento di Bonucci e Chiellini pre e durante l'era Conte. Romagnoli per fare il salto di qualità ha bisogno naturalmente che anche l'intera squadra lo faccia.


----------



## Danielsan (28 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che la fase difensiva di squadra ai fini del rendimento sia fondamentale per i singoli. Guarda il cambiamento di Bonucci e Chiellini pre e durante l'era Conte. Romagnoli per fare il salto di qualità ha bisogno naturalmente che anche l'intera squadra lo faccia.



Amen


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il centrale che deve stringere è più alex che lui, se vogliamo dare la colpa a uno dei due è più di alex, ma quello è più un errore di reparto che del singolo, il primo a sbagliare è montolivo, poi i terzini che erano troppo alti e infine i centrali che non riescono stare stretti



Del paninaro fuori lo stadio ne vogliamo parlare? Ha distratto il ragazzo coi suoi hot dog fumanti...
Un giocatore può migliorare solo imparando dai suoi errori, o capire come fare per rimediare agli errori causati dagli altri. Così nascono i fenomeni, quelli che ti risolvono un'azione.
Se Mihajlovic a Romagnoli gli va a dire "tranquillo, è colpa di Montolivo, dei terzini, di Alex e di Obama", il ragazzo potrà ambire al massimo a diventare un Ranocchia.

Se al posto di Romagnoli, in quell'azione c'era Bonera, a quest'ora si sarebbero sprecate le pagine di topic di insulti


----------



## kolao95 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se al posto di Romagnoli, in quell'azione c'era Bonera, a quest'ora si sarebbero sprecate le pagine di topic di insulti



Ma è normale. Uno è stato un cesso che ne ha combinate a migliaia di cappelle al Milan, l'altro è un 20enne alla sua prima stagione al Milan e che può diventare potenzialmente un fenomeno, per cui gli errori del secondo si possono anche accettare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma è normale. Uno è stato un cesso che ne ha combinate a migliaia di cappelle al Milan, l'altro è un 20enne alla sua prima stagione al Milan e che può diventare potenzialmente un fenomeno, per cui gli errori del secondo si possono anche accettare.


Esatto, questa è la differenza. Per i giovani c'è pazienza se dimostrano talento


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Dicembre 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> È sbagliato secondo me criticare il singolo per certi evidenti errori di squadra. Mi viene da pensare allo scellerato milan 2010 di Leonardo. In attacco straordinario, ma in difesa da mani nei capelli. E miei cari, la coppia difensiva era Nesta-Thiago Silva. In quell'annata abbiamo subito una caterva di gol, ma non di certo per colpa dei due DC! Anche in questo caso colpevolizzare un ragazzo che sta facendo benissimo considerando i difensori che ha affianco e il centrocampo che (NON) lo supporta... Beh mi pare assurdo. Detto questo, Alessietto mi fa ben sperare con un Witsel e un DC con gli attributi in più



Parole sante. Dare la colpa a Romagnoli quando gioca con compagni disdicevoli è un comportamento simil-Gazzetta


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Dicembre 2015)

Cosa mi tocca leggere  
Nessuno ha dato contro al ragazzo in maniera violenta o irrispettosa. Semplicemente si è detto che ha sbagliato e che ha commesso pure un grave errore, sul primo gol del Frosinone. Io ho acquistato il kit originale di Romagnoli, quindi credo che la stima che provo verso questo ragazzo sia li dà vedere, ma non capisco il distorgere la realtà. 

Il centrocampo non ha filtrato? Ok è vero. Ma allora di che stiamo parlando? Gli errori ci sono sempre nel calcio, li fanno gli attaccanti, i centrocampisti, i difensori e i portieri. L'errore in quel gol puo' anche essere di squadra, ma l'errore più grave lo fa Alessio. Poteva e doveva far meglio. Se fosse stato posizionato bene avrebbe intercettato quel pallone come ridere. Sbaglia, si distrae e si allarga al posto di stringersi. Capita? Si, certo. Nessuno lo sta crocifiggendo. Ma negare che l'errore sia per il 90% colpa sua è follia allo stato puro. Fargli capire dove sbaglia è l'unico modo che ha il ragazzo per crescere e son sicuro che Miha gli abbia tirato le orecchie, come è giusto che sia.
Sbagliando si impara. Fine della storia.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca leggere
> Nessuno ha dato contro al ragazzo in maniera violenta o irrispettosa. Semplicemente si è detto che ha sbagliato e che ha commesso pure un grave errore, sul primo gol del Frosinone. Io ho acquistato il kit originale di Romagnoli, quindi credo che la stima che provo verso questo ragazzo sia li dà vedere, ma non capisco il distorgere la realtà.
> 
> Il centrocampo non ha filtrato? Ok è vero. Ma allora di che stiamo parlando? Gli errori ci sono sempre nel calcio, li fanno gli attaccanti, i centrocampisti, i difensori e i portieri. L'errore in quel gol puo' anche essere di squadra, ma l'errore più grave lo fa Alessio. Poteva e doveva far meglio. Se fosse stato posizionato bene avrebbe intercettato quel pallone come ridere. Sbaglia, si distrae e si allarga al posto di stringersi. Capita? Si, certo. Nessuno lo sta crocifiggendo. Ma negare che l'errore sia per il 90% colpa sua è follia allo stato puro. Fargli capire dove sbaglia è l'unico modo che ha il ragazzo per crescere e son sicuro che Miha gli abbia tirato le orecchie, come è giusto che sia.
> Sbagliando si impara. Fine della storia.



Ma infatti se le critiche sono costruttive non c'è niente di male. Romagnoli li ha sbagliato, che senso avrebbe negarlo. E' giovane, sbaglia, speriamo impari e migliori.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca leggere
> Nessuno ha dato contro al ragazzo in maniera violenta o irrispettosa. Semplicemente si è detto che ha sbagliato e che ha commesso pure un grave errore, sul primo gol del Frosinone. Io ho acquistato il kit originale di Romagnoli, quindi credo che la stima che provo verso questo ragazzo sia li dà vedere, ma non capisco il distorgere la realtà.
> 
> Il centrocampo non ha filtrato? Ok è vero. Ma allora di che stiamo parlando? Gli errori ci sono sempre nel calcio, li fanno gli attaccanti, i centrocampisti, i difensori e i portieri. L'errore in quel gol puo' anche essere di squadra, ma l'errore più grave lo fa Alessio. Poteva e doveva far meglio. Se fosse stato posizionato bene avrebbe intercettato quel pallone come ridere. Sbaglia, si distrae e si allarga al posto di stringersi. Capita? Si, certo. Nessuno lo sta crocifiggendo. Ma negare che l'errore sia per il 90% colpa sua è follia allo stato puro. Fargli capire dove sbaglia è l'unico modo che ha il ragazzo per crescere e son sicuro che Miha gli abbia tirato le orecchie, come è giusto che sia.
> Sbagliando si impara. Fine della storia.



Ma infatti nessuno ha detto che non ha colpe sul primo gol del Frosinone. È ovvio che il ragazzo deve imparare da questi errori e sicuramente da ciò ne trae solo vantaggi. Però in quel caso non mi fossilizzerei solo su di lui. È sbagliato. In generale quella verticalizzazione per Ciofani non deve filtrare, non deve proprio partire! Per questo io dico che il centrocampo deve fare filtro, deve impedire alla squadra avversaria di esprimere il proprio gioco. L'Inter in questo modo ha la difesa migliore del campionato. Il merito è per il 20% della coppia difensiva e per l'80% grazie ai centrocampisti. Allo stesso modo la Juventus nel 2012. A noi servono 1-2 centrocampisti alla Nainggolan, alla Marchisio, che sappiano unire intensità, qualità e capacità di interdizione. 
La mia idea è che sul primo gol del Frosinone Romagnoli ha al massimo il 50% di colpa, il resto se la spartiscono i 2 centrocampisti che non hanno saputo fare filtro e che hanno sbilanciato la squadra. Punto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Del paninaro fuori lo stadio ne vogliamo parlare? Ha distratto il ragazzo coi suoi hot dog fumanti...
> Un giocatore può migliorare solo imparando dai suoi errori, o capire come fare per rimediare agli errori causati dagli altri. Così nascono i fenomeni, quelli che ti risolvono un'azione.
> Se Mihajlovic a Romagnoli gli va a dire "tranquillo, è colpa di Montolivo, dei terzini, di Alex e di Obama", il ragazzo potrà ambire al massimo a diventare un Ranocchia.
> 
> Se al posto di Romagnoli, in quell'azione c'era Bonera, a quest'ora si sarebbero sprecate le pagine di topic di insulti



va bene ma secondo me non lo fa lui l'errore principale in quell'azione, ha anche lui le sue responsabilità..


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Dicembre 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno ha detto che non ha colpe sul primo gol del Frosinone. È ovvio che il ragazzo deve imparare da questi errori e sicuramente da ciò ne trae solo vantaggi. Però in quel caso non mi fossilizzerei solo su di lui. È sbagliato. In generale quella verticalizzazione per Ciofani non deve filtrare, non deve proprio partire! Per questo io dico che il centrocampo deve fare filtro, deve impedire alla squadra avversaria di esprimere il proprio gioco. L'Inter in questo modo ha la difesa migliore del campionato. Il merito è per il 20% della coppia difensiva e per l'80% grazie ai centrocampisti. Allo stesso modo la Juventus nel 2012. A noi servono 1-2 centrocampisti alla Nainggolan, alla Marchisio, che sappiano unire intensità, qualità e capacità di interdizione.
> La mia idea è che sul primo gol del Frosinone Romagnoli ha al massimo il 50% di colpa, il resto se la spartiscono i 2 centrocampisti che non hanno saputo fare filtro e che hanno sbilanciato la squadra. Punto.



Si ok puo' anche essere giusto il tuo discorso, ma quella frase "In generale quella verticalizzazione per Ciofani non deve filtrare" mi fa storcere il naso. Se non si commettessero mai errori nessuno farebbe mai gol. Le partite finirebbero tutte 0 a 0. I difensori stanno li per difendere, se il centrocampo sbaglia, il difensore deve provare in tutti i modi a rimediare all'errore del CC. Altrimenti che stanno li a fare i difensori? Romagnoli sbaglia, legge male una situazione facile, la colpa principale è sua. Ma non è successo nulla. Capita, è giovane ed imparerà dagli errori. Abbiamo vinto, l'errore non ci ha fatto perdere punti, quindi avanti cosi dai. Io volevo solo sottolineare che scagionare da ogni colpa Romagnoli per me è una bella cavolata. La colpa maggiore ce l'ha lui dai. Tutto qua


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma è normale. Uno è stato un cesso che ne ha combinate a migliaia di cappelle al Milan, l'altro è un 20enne alla sua prima stagione al Milan e che può diventare potenzialmente un fenomeno, per cui gli errori del secondo si possono anche accettare.



Senza dubbio


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Pessimo nel primo tempo, zero errori nel secondo. Cosa è cambiato? Che nel secondo non gli arrivavano da tutte le parti. Nel secondo abbiamo iniziato a giocare e ha chiuso tutto quello che doveva chiudere..


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2016)

Primi 5' male, poi il solito muro, mica facile giocare con la capra colombiana


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ingiudicabile ovviamente....giocare con Zapata vuol dire dover essere ogni azione a rischio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Per me prestazione comunque positiva, perchè ha retto lo shock di avere Zapata di fianco.

Prese le misure sul compagno di reparto, è tornata la solita sicurezza.


----------



## Marco23 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Vista la giovane età mi limito ha considerarlo acerbo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2016)

Come sempre, essendo giovane e di talento gli perdono i primi cinque minuti. Poi ha giocato bene.


----------



## TheZio (10 Gennaio 2016)

Gazzetta 4,5 al Zappatore 6.. Nulla da aggiungere..
Solito schifo roseo..
Sul primo gol segnalo Ebete a un passo da Rudiger che osserva la scena.. Proprio come sul gol del Bologna che il biondino non si sa dove fosse..


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nei primi minuti ha sofferto molto Sadiq manco fosse Ronaldo, poi ha giocato bene come al solito


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2016)

Forse non giocare una partita da oltre venti giorni non era facile, tant'è che l'avvio è stato traumatico. Poi per fortuna s'è ripreso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Non era lui nei primi 10 minuti, poi si è ripreso


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non giocare una partita da oltre venti giorni non era facile, tant'è che l'avvio è stato traumatico. Poi per fortuna s'è ripreso.



Ma no, ha sentito la partita particolarmente, ci può stare, soprattutto la prima volta che ci gioca contro.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

E' desolante leggere ogni volta che sbaglia qualcosa i continui paragoni con Nesta, manco lo avesse detto lui che somiglia ad Alessandro.. Ha 20 anni zio cane, dategli tempo. Il suo "gemello" Rugani in mezz'ora col Carpi ha fatto un paio di svarioni che stavano costando caro, ma non ho letto da parte di nessuno "il nuovo Scirea". E non venitemi a dire "è costato 25 milioni" perché non c'entra proprio un kaiser: altrove i giocatori giovani (vedi Stones e Laporte) li paghi intorno ai 50 milioni.


----------



## Tobi (10 Gennaio 2016)

Avvio difficile dove sbaglia il tempo su Sadiq prima in occasione del tiro parato da Gigio, e successivamente quando sempre lo stesso Sadiq rientra sul sinistro in area e gli viene lasciata troppa libertà.
Da quel momento in poi però le ha prese tutte lui


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma no, ha sentito la partita particolarmente, ci può stare, soprattutto la prima volta che ci gioca contro.



Secondo me no, tra squalifica e sosta non giocava da venti giorni e l'ha pagato...


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri un disastro, certo giocare contro tre pipponi conclamati come Desciglio, Istrazio Abate e Zapata non può non mettere in difficoltà un ventenne.


----------



## TheZio (10 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' desolante leggere ogni volta che sbaglia qualcosa i continui paragoni con Nesta, manco lo avesse detto lui che somiglia ad Alessandro.. Ha 20 anni zio cane, dategli tempo. Il suo "gemello" Rugani in mezz'ora col Carpi ha fatto un paio di svarioni che stavano costando caro, ma non ho letto da parte di nessuno "il nuovo Scirea". E non venitemi a dire "è costato 25 milioni" perché non c'entra proprio un kaiser: altrove i giocatori giovani (vedi Stones e Laporte) li paghi intorno ai 50 milioni.



Guarda mi fa ridere la Gazza come pompa Rugani.. Una vergogna e un rischio di bruciarlo.. Io comunque tifo x entrambi xke vorrei tornare ad avere una difesa della nazionale a livello di Nesta-Cannavaro!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2016)

Vista l'età e il contesto, ci può stare questa stecca. Forza Alessio!


----------



## massvi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sto ricredendo, fa fatica contro un primavera della Roma, Borriello, Dionisi etc
Un grande sopravvalutato, riesce a leggere l'azione. Tutto qua. Il resto è da difensore normalissimo. Per me addirittura scarso, colpo di testa cosi così, velocità poca, forza fisica anche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Mi sto ricredendo, fa fatica contro un primavera della Roma, Borriello, Dionisi etc
> Un grande sopravvalutato, riesce a leggere l'azione. Tutto qua. Il resto è da difensore normalissimo. Per me addirittura scarso, colpo di testa cosi così, velocità poca, forza fisica anche.



 hahahaha


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Mi sto ricredendo, fa fatica contro un primavera della Roma, Borriello, Dionisi etc
> Un grande sopravvalutato, riesce a leggere l'azione. Tutto qua. Il resto è da difensore normalissimo. Per me addirittura scarso, colpo di testa cosi così, velocità poca, forza fisica anche.



Non voglio di certo difenderlo, ma vorrei ricordarti che ai tempi (parlo dei primi anni '80) pure Maldini e Baresi giocando in una squadra senza nè capo nè coda come questa, andavano in difficoltà contro avversari modesti. Spesso si fa l'errore di mitizzare i giocatori del passato come se non facessero mai un errore in campo, non è così e lo stesso discorso vale pure per Romagnoli


----------



## TheZio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non voglio di certo difenderlo, ma vorrei ricordarti che ai tempi (parlo dei primi anni '80) pure Maldini e Baresi giocando in una squadra senza nè capo nè coda come questa, andavano in difficoltà contro avversari modesti. Spesso si fa l'errore di mitizzare i giocatori del passato come se non facessero mai un errore in campo, non è così e lo stesso discorso vale pure per Romagnoli



X completare il tuo discorso, e come dice il buon Arrigo, si difende meglio in 11 e si attacca meglio in 11!
Cosa che l attuale Milan non fa...


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Mi sto ricredendo, fa fatica contro un primavera della Roma, Borriello, Dionisi etc
> Un grande sopravvalutato, riesce a leggere l'azione. Tutto qua. Il resto è da difensore normalissimo. Per me addirittura scarso, colpo di testa cosi così, velocità poca, forza fisica anche.



Vabbé allora posso dire anche io che ha annullato Mandzukic, Icardi, Klose, ecc. Dai, su.. Va in difficoltà perché il centrocampo non sostiene quasi per nulla la difesa e infatti quando la squadra si è riorganizzata dopo i primi 15 minuti non ha fatto passare uno spiffero dietro. Ricordiamoci che ha 20 anni, crescerà muscolarmente e in velocità, ma non mettiamogli fretta con 'ste boiate tipo 'è scarso' o cose simili. E di esempi ce ne sono a migliaia di gente che con la squadra organizzata regge e con squadre disorganizzate sbandava e sembrava un cesso: Bonucci e Koulibaly su tutti.


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> X completare il tuo discorso, e come dice il buon Arrigo, si difende meglio in 11 e si attacca meglio in 11!
> Cosa che l attuale Milan non fa...



E' il calcio, ossia un gioco di squadra


----------



## massvi (12 Gennaio 2016)

D'accordo, ci si difende in 11. Però lo stesso Alex non mi sembra in difficoltà come Romagnoli, ha fatto bene contro la Juve ma il Milan si è difeso e basta. Per il resto le partite contro Atalanta, Carpi, Frosinone, Roma e Verona sono state insufficienti. Il che mi preoccupa. Non vedo tutta questa sicurezza da diverso tempo, non lo dico dopo una partita storta.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Quell'errore fatto da un ventenne contro la sua ex squadra venendo da uno stop di 20 giorni nei primi 10 minuti è fisiologico e normale.
Bisognerebbe neanche non parlarne.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ci si difende in 11. Però lo stesso Alex non mi sembra in difficoltà come Romagnoli, ha fatto bene contro la Juve ma il Milan si è difeso e basta. Per il resto le partite contro Atalanta, Carpi, Frosinone, Roma e Verona sono state insufficienti. Il che mi preoccupa. Non vedo tutta questa sicurezza da diverso tempo, non lo dico dopo una partita storta.


Romagnoli ha 20 anni e deve crescere, normale che certe gare "storte" possano capitare a quell'età, eh. Soprattuto se la squadra non aiuta. Mettilo nella Juventus o Napoli ed avresti un rendimento maggiore.
Cioè me lo paragoni ad Alex che ha quasi 20 anni in più? Normale che sappia gestire meglio la pressione.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Gennaio 2016)

A proposito della sua giovane età, tanti auguri ad Alessio che oggi compie 21 anni.


----------



## massvi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anche contro il Torino in difficoltà su Belotti. L'attaccante della Roma è un 97. Se deve essere in forma per fermarlo... Auguri a Romagnoli, cresci!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Anche contro il Torino in difficoltà su Belotti. L'attaccante della Roma è un 97. Se deve essere in forma per fermarlo... Auguri a Romagnoli, cresci!!!


Il calcio è uno sport di squadra, non si può fare un semplice confronto tra l'età dell'attaccante e del difensore...
Lo stesso Sadiq ha fatto il fenomeno per circa 20 minuti, calata la Roma anche lui è sparito.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Anche contro il Torino in difficoltà su Belotti. L'attaccante della Roma è un 97. Se deve essere in forma per fermarlo... Auguri a Romagnoli, cresci!!!



Contro il Toro non fu colpa sua il gol subito, in quanto si era alzato per chiamare il fuorigioco e uno tra Alex e Antonelli ha dormito restando dietro.
Sadiq a parte i 15 minuti iniziali ha poi creato qualche pericolo? Eddai, su.. Ci manca solo ci mettiamo a criticare lui, Donnarumma, Jack e Bacca e ciao..
Tra l'altro le partite in cui ha sbagliato si contano sulle dita di una mano.
Non voglio difenderlo a tutti i costi perché, come è normale, riconosco anche io che ha lacune ancora da colmare, soprattutto, come hai detto tu, sul gioco fisico e sulla velocità, però ripeto ha 20 anni. Calma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Anche contro il Torino in difficoltà su Belotti. L'attaccante della Roma è un 97. Se deve essere in forma per fermarlo... Auguri a Romagnoli, cresci!!!



che trollata


----------



## massvi (12 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro le partite in cui ha sbagliato si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> Non voglio difenderlo a tutti i costi perché, come è normale, riconosco anche io che ha lacune ancora da colmare, soprattutto, come hai detto tu, sul gioco fisico e sulla velocità, però ripeto ha 20 anni. Calma.


Non voglio sembrare il nemico di Romagnoli e neanche un "Troll". Ma le partite che ha sbagliato cominciano a essere tante, mi fa piacere leggervi ottimisti su questo difensore, però Kolao95 se confermi che deve migliorare sul gioco fisico e sulla velocità; mi pari un suo ammiratore dalla foto, vuol dire che abbiamo tutto e niente. Più facile niente (ovviamente esagero in negativo) visto che difficilmente giocherà in un Milan che gli permetterà di crescere al massimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Auguri Roma !


----------



## massvi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Boh. Ancora male, Lasagna del Carpi ha avuto nettamente la meglio.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Boh. Ancora male, Lasagna del Carpi ha avuto nettamente la meglio.



Ma dove, scusa? Stasera non ha sbagliato praticamente nulla.


----------



## massvi (14 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma dove, scusa? Stasera non ha sbagliato praticamente nulla.



Lasagna ha avuto la meglio nei pochi confronti. E' stato pure saltato.
Io aspetto, però stiamo parlando di un difensore da 25 milioni che dovrebbe diventare un fuoriclasse nel ruolo.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Lasagna ha avuto la meglio nei pochi confronti. E' stato pure saltato.
> Io aspetto, però stiamo parlando di un difensore da 25 milioni che dovrebbe diventare un fuoriclasse nel ruolo.



Boh, io ricordo solo una sportellata persa dopo pochi secondi, poi stop. Tanti anticipi e chiusure ben fatti. Mi sbaglierò io..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Gennaio 2016)

Gente questo ha 20 anni, alla prima stagione nel milan e per di più in un ambiente piuttosto caldo, con dei compagni ignobili con cui probabilmente pure baresi avrebbe faticato. Ma cosa vi aspettate? Nesta a 20 anni non era mica l'ora di dio che è diventato dopo... Questo ha ottimi mezzi e sopratutto è un ragazzo serio.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri sera ha fatto bene, deve crescere da un punto di vista mentale e di impatto sulla partita, deve crescere da un punto di vista della personalità e della leadership. E questo solamente con il tempo e l'esperienza può succedere, nel giro di qualche anno può diventare un leader di questa squadra.


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Le sue qualità migliori sono: Posizione,Anticipo, Colpo di testa. Soffre un pò i giocatori brevilinei in campo aperto ma ha tutto il tempo per migliorare


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2016)

Temo che stiano preparando il terreno anche per la sua cessione. 
Speriamo di no.


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei vederlo al fianco di qualcuno che non sia Zapata, Mexes, Alex, al fianco di uno forte


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Insuperabile anche oggi, 25 milioni spesi piu che bene


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Quasi perfetto. Ha sbagliato solo su Kalinic in un'occasione, ma per 90 minuti non ha fatto passare nulla.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Gennaio 2016)

con Alex di fianco è un altro giocatore....il brasiliano è vecchio e stra bollito...ma in quanto a carisma ed esperienza è secondo a pochi


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo, finalmente Zapata si è di nuovo levato dalle palle e gioca meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo.


----------



## Aron (17 Gennaio 2016)

Chissà le pagelle.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi e stato un muro insuperabile.


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2016)

Scarsissimo. Il Grande Rugani è l'unica luce per il futuro italiano


----------



## DannySa (18 Gennaio 2016)

Buona partita e buon test con questa Fiorentina, segno che se la squadra gira bene il suo 6,5 lo porta a casa senza problemi.
Secondo me è ancora un po' frenato, potrebbe fare molto di più infatti a volte si fa letteralmente spostare dall'avversario, lo si nota soprattutto quando concede l'1vs1 all'avversario, ecco servirebbe più cattiveria in queste situazioni perché spesso l'intervento "alla Nesta" non è sempre bello pulito sul pallone.
Il percorso di crescita deve necessariamente andare di pari passo con la crescita della squadra e del gruppo, con innesti di spessore magari e un ambiente sereno, il top manco a dirlo sarebbe finire bene la stagione e contemporaneamente essere ceduti.


----------



## massvi (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ha giocato bene contro la Fiorentina, anche un bell'intervento in scivolata.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Gennaio 2016)

E' stato sufficiente levargli di torno la zavorra zapatiana (vedi espusione col Genoa....) ed affiancargli il modesto (ma per il Milan è tanta roba) Alex, e le sue qualità son venute fuori.

Una società seria farebbe di tutto per affiancargli un altro difensore forte, possibilmente giovane, e affidabile; ed avrebbe sistemato la difesa per anni. Una società seria, quindi non l'Associazione Calcio Galliani. 

Ps: qualcuno avvisi i giornalai della Cazzara che questo è forte forte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2016)

comunque vi dico una cosa .. Adolf Hacerby sta giocando benissimo e ce lo vedrei bene al milan .. 

è anche vero che per sua ammissione la maglia gli pesò tantissimo


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque vi dico una cosa .. Adolf Hacerby sta giocando benissimo e ce lo vedrei bene al milan ..
> 
> è anche vero che per sua ammissione la maglia gli pesò tantissimo



No dai. Ognuno ha la sua dimensione, su questo sei sempre stato d'accordo con me, Acerbi sta benissimo a Sassuolo. Al Milan fallirebbe, di nuovo.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Gennaio 2016)

a volte mi spiace proprio per lui, in una squadra diversa potrebbe davvero crescere alla grande.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi ha fatto pena. La peggior partita da quando è al Milan e lo dice un suo grandissimo estimatore.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato. Aveva iniziato bene, poi ha fatto tanta fatica su Saponara.. Certo, il nostro centrocampo non ha aiutato.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Peccato. Aveva iniziato bene, poi ha fatto tanta fatica su Saponara.. Certo, il nostro centrocampo non ha aiutato.



Noi non abbiamo un centrocampo.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Peccato. Aveva iniziato bene, poi ha fatto tanta fatica su Saponara.. Certo, il nostro centrocampo non ha aiutato.



Vero. Lo sai benissimo che io lo adoro, però deve iniziare a capire che bisogna anche temporeggiare ogni tanto. Molte volte sbaglia il tempo dell'intervento. Va con foga, come nell'occasione del primo gol e viene fregato come un pirlotto. Ha fatto due errori gravissimi stasera. Quello sul primo gol e il fallo inutile che ha regalato la punizione su cui è scaturito il 2 a 2 di Maccarone. Il centrocampo che aiuta ci vorrebbe, ma più di qualsiasi altra cosa gli serve un difensore forte al suo fianco, uno che lo svezzi. Cosi rischiamo di bruciarlo. 

Detto questo io lo adoro, è un talento pazzesco ma giocare in sto Milan è tosta. Soprattutto è tosta crescere!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero. Lo sai benissimo che io lo adoro, però deve iniziare a capire che bisogna anche temporeggiare ogni tanto. Molte volte sbaglia il tempo dell'intervento. Va con foga, come nell'occasione del primo gol e viene fregato come un pirlotto. Ha fatto due errori gravissimi stasera. Quello sul primo gol e il fallo inutile che ha regalato la punizione su cui è scaturito il 2 a 2 di Maccarone. Il centrocampo che aiuta ci vorrebbe, ma più di qualsiasi altra cosa gli serve un difensore forte al suo fianco, uno che lo svezzi. Cosi rischiamo di bruciarlo.
> 
> Detto questo io lo adoro, è un talento pazzesco ma giocare in sto Milan è tosta. Soprattutto è tosta crescere!



Ma sì, ha appena 21 anni, gli errori possono capitare e vanno accettati. Tanti difensori illustri del passato erano così forti a 21 anni? Non credo.. Guarda Bonucci: nelle prime due stagioni dopo il grande salto dal Bari alla Juve è stato imbarazzante, poi è diventato un gran difensore. Lo stesso Thiago Silva nella prima stagione al Milan di errori ne ha commessi, e quello era un Milan molto più forte di questo.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, ha appena 21 anni, gli errori possono capitare e vanno accettati. Tanti difensori illustri del passato erano così forti a 21 anni? Non credo.. Guarda Bonucci: nelle prime due stagioni dopo il grande salto dal Bari alla Juve è stato imbarazzante, poi è diventato un gran difensore. Lo stesso Thiago Silva nella prima stagione al Milan di errori ne ha commessi, e quello era un Milan molto più forte di questo.



Ma io mica lo sto condannando! Sto semplicemente dicendo che dovrebbe iniziare a stare un po' più calmo. Ma qui le colpe sono dell'allenatore che forse non lo aiuta bene nella crescita, del centrocampo inesistente, del fatto che non abbia un compagno di reparto degno e infine sue. Io lo adoro eh. Va anche detto che sbagliando si impara e lui imparerà di certo


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma io mica lo sto condannando! Sto semplicemente dicendo che dovrebbe iniziare a stare un po' più calmo. Ma qui le colpe sono dell'allenatore che forse non lo aiuta bene nella crescita, del centrocampo inesistente, del fatto che non abbia un compagno di reparto degno e infine sue. Io lo adoro eh. Va anche detto che sbagliando si impara e lui imparerà di certo



Ma infatti condivido pienamente il tuo discorso  solo che dicevo che bisogna avere più calma con questo ragazzo e che gli errori da parte sua (ma anche da parte di Calabria, Niang e Donnarumma che sono i nostri giovani con un buon potenziale) vanno accettati. Spesso mi capita di leggere critiche (assolutamente non da parte tua) assurde nei topic partita su questo ragazzo.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti condivido pienamente il tuo discorso  solo che dicevo che bisogna avere più calma con questo ragazzo e che gli errori da parte sua (ma anche da parte di Calabria, Niang e Donnarumma che sono i nostri giovani con un buon potenziale) vanno accettati. Spesso mi capita di leggere critiche (assolutamente non da parte tua) assurde nei topic partita su questo ragazzo.



Si ma la penso come te. Anche a me capita di leggere critiche allucinanti sui nostri giovani, stasera anche su Donnarumma che per me sul primo gol ha poche colpe, ma va bè. Dico solo che anche Nesta faceva le cappelle da giovane, quindi...


----------



## massvi (24 Gennaio 2016)

È un mediocre. Strada lunghissima per diventare forte.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sul primo gol un giocatore esperto, avrebbe fatto fallo, l'errore è stato quello. 

Però la colpa della ripartenza empolese è tutta della coppia centrale di centrocampo: ma cavolo te lo dicono fin dai pulcini di non lasciare mai sguarnita la lunetta di centrocampo! Ma evidentemente Bertolacci e Montolivo erano troppo forti e son passati subito alla categoria successiva.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2016)

Alti e bassi. Ha 20 anni, ci sta. Ieri male


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ottimo stasera.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ottimo stasera.



Come dici tu la giovane età lo porta a giocare ad alti e bassi, stasera praticamente perfetto, contro l'Alessandria cosi cosi. Alti e bassi.

Ma parliamoci chiaro, è giovanissimo e se non perde la testa è il futuro di Milan e nazionale.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come dici tu la giovane età lo porta a giocare ad alti e bassi, stasera praticamente perfetto, contro l'Alessandria cosi cosi. Alti e bassi.
> 
> Ma parliamoci chiaro, è giovanissimo e se non perde la testa è il futuro di Milan e nazionale.


Basta continuare a dargli fiducia. Contentissimo per lui!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2016)

Gli manca un po' di velocità, però è forte.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (1 Febbraio 2016)

è un mostro..questo arriva tranquillo ai livelli di nesta...questa estate ci sarà da resistere ai 50 milioni che sicuramente ci offriranno.

P.S. Se conte non lo convoca è da prenderlo a mazzate.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come dici tu la giovane età lo porta a giocare ad alti e bassi, stasera praticamente perfetto, contro l'Alessandria cosi cosi. Alti e bassi.
> 
> Ma parliamoci chiaro, è giovanissimo e se non perde la testa è il futuro di Milan e nazionale.



straquoto,hai ragione


----------



## Love (1 Febbraio 2016)

abbastanza discontinuo ma alla sua età è normalissimo...l'anno prossimo prenderei un centrale alla miranda per farlo crescere ancora di più...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri nello scatto e anticipo a metà primo tempo sfido chiunque a non aver visto lo spettro di Sandro .. Comunque veramente veramente forte .


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> è un mostro..questo arriva tranquillo ai livelli di nesta...questa estate ci sarà da resistere ai 50 milioni che sicuramente ci offriranno.
> 
> P.S. Se conte non lo convoca è da prenderlo a mazzate.



Non bestemmiamo. Per arrivare ai livelli di Nesta ce ne vuole e pure tanto e nessuno ci puo' arrivare tranquillamente. Io lo adoro, per me è il calciatore più forte che abbiamo in rosa insieme a Bacca e Jack. Però diventasse solo la metà di Nesta sarebbe il difensore più forte del mondo per distacco.


----------



## Victorss (1 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> è un mostro..questo arriva tranquillo ai livelli di nesta...questa estate ci sarà da resistere ai 50 milioni che sicuramente ci offriranno.
> 
> P.S. Se conte non lo convoca è da prenderlo a mazzate.



Calma caaaalma..nessuno arriva tranquillo ai livelli di Nesta..per me è ancora il centrale più forte che abbia mai visto insieme a Franco Baresi. Oggi nel mondo non vedo un difensore che eguagli il Nesta degli anni d'oro in nessuna squadra.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Febbraio 2016)

E' elegante nelle movenze, è puntuale negli anticipi, ha il senso della posizione, sovrasta la maggior parte degli avversari negli stacchi aerei. Gran bel pezzo di giocatore.


----------



## Black (2 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri nello scatto e anticipo a metà primo tempo sfido chiunque a non aver visto lo spettro di Sandro .. Comunque veramente veramente forte .



vero. Anche se mi sembra una bestemmia da dire, anche nelle movenze e nella sicurezza mi ricorda Sandrone. Poi per arrivare a quei livelli ce ne vuole.
Ma non dimentichiamo che negli ultimi 3 anni al centro della difesa abbiamo visto alternarsi gente come Zapata Mexes Bonera...


----------



## Djici (2 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> è un mostro..questo arriva tranquillo ai livelli di nesta...questa estate ci sarà da resistere ai 50 milioni che sicuramente ci offriranno.
> 
> P.S. Se conte non lo convoca è da prenderlo a mazzate.



Nessuno al mondo puo arrivare tranquillamente a Nesta.
Qualcuno magari ci arrivera... ma di sicuro non ci arrivera senza mettere il 101% per piu di 15 anni...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2016)

L'unico vero difetto di Romagnoli è che nel breve non ha l'esplosività per contrastare gli attaccanti. Però potrà sopperire a questa deficienza applicandosi maggiormente negli anticipici e migliorando il primo contrasto, in modo da impedire che gli avversari lo puntino in velocità, dove effettivamente mostra qualche incertezza.

E' questo fatto che lo differenzia da Nesta che, pur avendo una stazza fisica simile a Romagnoli, era ugualmente esplosivo anche nel breve.


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Nessuno al mondo puo arrivare tranquillamente a Nesta.
> Qualcuno magari ci arrivera... ma di sicuro non ci arrivera senza mettere il 101% per piu di 15 anni...



assolutamente d'accordo con te,Nesta e' inavvicinabile,unico che puo' confrontarsi con il grande Baresi


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2016)

Che giocatore , anche oggi molto molto bene .


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Grande, pure Zapata è sembrato un giocatore da quando Roma ha preso il ritmo.


----------



## Victorss (3 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che giocatore , anche oggi molto molto bene .



Oggi perfetto, un muro. Daje Alessio continua così!


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Forte forte..sono questi gli acquisti da fare..


----------



## ignaxio (4 Febbraio 2016)

rispetto agli altri difensori, sa cosa fare col pallone tra i piedi


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2016)

E anche stavolta sulla Gazzetta di oggi lui 6 e Zapata 6.5, è assurdo...


----------



## Julian Ross (4 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta sulla Gazzetta di oggi lui 6 e Zapata 6.5, è assurdo...



La Gazza lo odia...senza motivo, bah...

Giornale sempre più discutibile.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri bene


----------



## Love (4 Febbraio 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> *La Gazza lo odia*...senza motivo, bah...
> 
> Giornale sempre più discutibile.



Difendo come Nesta ho il tocco di Zidane...


----------



## Casnop (5 Febbraio 2016)

A vent'anni non è difficile trovare un giocatore con il suo rendimento al primo anno di guida di un club di livello come il Milan nel catino da 'miedo escenico' come San Siro. E' impossibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2016)

A dirla tutta, non solo la Gazzetta sembra averlo nel mirino, anche altre testate giornalistiche, sia cartacee sia televisive, parlano molto poco di questo ragazzo. Piuttosto di tesserne le lodi lo ignorano.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta, non solo la Gazzetta sembra averlo nel mirino, anche altre testate giornalistiche, sia cartacee sia televisive, parlano molto poco di questo ragazzo. Piuttosto di tesserne le lodi lo ignorano.



Meglio cosi! Meno ne parlano meglio è, può lavorare più serenamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio cosi! Meno ne parlano meglio è, può lavorare più serenamente.


Esatto. Spesso e volentieri, su di un ragazzo, anche l'attenzione "positiva" può schiacciare.


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Febbraio 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> Difendo come Nesta ho il tocco di Zidane...



Infatti erano proprio quelle le sue dichiarazioni...pari pari. 
Avevano fatto un titolo strumentalizzando una sua intervista in cui aveva detto frasi differenti.


----------



## Love (5 Febbraio 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Infatti erano proprio quelle le sue dichiarazioni...pari pari.
> Avevano fatto un titolo strumentalizzando una sua intervista in cui aveva detto frasi differenti.



è da allora che non lo lasciano in pace...vorrei tanto saperne il motivo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta, non solo la Gazzetta sembra averlo nel mirino, anche altre testate giornalistiche, sia cartacee sia televisive, parlano molto poco di questo ragazzo. Piuttosto di tesserne le lodi lo ignorano.



ho sentito molti che lo paragonano a ranocchia, ma scherzano o cosa?? se lo avesse preso la Juventus varrebbe già 100 milioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio cosi! Meno ne parlano meglio è, può lavorare più serenamente.



questo è vero però parlarne in maniera negativa non fa bene dai...


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho sentito molti che lo paragonano a ranocchia, ma scherzano o cosa?? se lo avesse preso la Juventus varrebbe già 100 milioni



Gli stessi che hanno una scimmia urlatrice al posto del cervello.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio cosi! Meno ne parlano meglio è, può lavorare più serenamente.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Spesso e volentieri, su di un ragazzo, anche l'attenzione "positiva" può schiacciare.



Ditelo a chi ce l ha al fantacalcio tipo.....ME!


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Spesso e volentieri, su di un ragazzo, anche l'attenzione "positiva" può schiacciare.



Si vede molto più spesso infatti giovani schiacciati dai troppi complimenti perdersi che non dalle critiche...


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo è vero però parlarne in maniera negativa non fa bene dai...



Oggettivamente non sento parlare male di Romagnoli, non viene esaltato, passa piuttosto indifferente e questo ripeto, è solo un bene in questo momento della sua maturazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho sentito molti che lo paragonano a ranocchia, ma scherzano o cosa??



Paragonavano anche Ranocchia a Nesta, quindi per la proprietà transitiva Romagnoli=Nesta.

Tutto torna


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Febbraio 2016)

Mi chiedo come faccia qualcuno a dire che sono soldi buttati, per me è un centrale di grande affidabilità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2016)

Lo adoro


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Perfetto oggi, non ha sbagliato un anticipo. Che difensore!


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi ha giganteggiato. Non ne è passata una. Magnetico


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi sembrava il Re


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per la gazzetta sara' un 6


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Stavolta addirittura nella telecronaca di Sky hanno dovuto ammettere che è un grande giocatore.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questo qui è un grandissimo, sinisa ci ha visto bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Oggi sembrava il Re



Stessa impressione.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

come dice Suma in telecronaca, ogni tanto romagnoli "Nesteggia".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Grande partita.


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per la gazzetta sara' un 6



Scontatissimo. Oppure, pari voto col difensore con cui fa coppia.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Giungono voci che Ancelotti lo vuole fortemente al Bayern.
Preparatevi alle frasi''galliani re delle plusvalenze,galliani fenomeno,preso a 25 rivenduto al doppio ecc ecc..''


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stessa impressione.


Anche per me , spessa impressione .

Dico quello che ho detto per Donnarumma... Questi ha le stigmate del campione ... L uscita palla al piede e i movimenti sono da campionissimo .

Poi ovviamente il Re aveva Nesta al suo fianco .. A Roma quando gli va bene ha Alex


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2016)

Lo voglio agli europei da titolare.
Cosa potrebbe fare vicino ad uno dei migliori centrali (e più completi) come Bonucci? quando la squadra c'è lui non sbaglia mai e farsi un europeo a 21 anni sarebbe tutta esperienza che in questo Milan difficilmente si potrà fare finché sarà qui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Stupido giallo che poi ha causato l'azione del gol, la gazzetta non aspettava altro


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo, ma deve smetterla con questi gialli da ebete.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partita sontuosa, ma quando va in anticipo deve essere più attento.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grande partita, peccato per il solito giallo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ottima gara.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Febbraio 2016)

Un altro inutile giallo, voto 5, 5 (non convince)

Seriamente oggi non era un test serio per lui, gli attaccanti del Genoa si sono annullati da soli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il giallo macchia una prestazione perfetta. Stupido.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sticassi del giallo, ha giocato da orgasmo.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ha giocato bene, per l'ennesima volta. Deve calmarsi però nelle occasioni tipo quella del giallo di oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Un altro inutile giallo, voto 5, 5 (non convince)
> 
> Seriamente oggi non era un test serio per lui, gli attaccanti del Genoa si sono annullati da soli




5,5 ????? Oggi a parte il giallo ha giocato da 7,5 .... Mostruoso , non ne è passata una .

Comunque dillo lavori per la Gazzetta ???? Hahhaha 

#perlagazzettasaràsei


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ormai è una certezza, non mi stupisco piu di lui da 20 giornate ormai.

Massimo un errorino a partita, ottimo!


----------



## TheZio (14 Febbraio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Un altro inutile giallo, voto 5, 5 (non convince)
> 
> *Seriamente oggi non era un test serio per lui, gli attaccanti del Genoa si sono annullati da soli*



Ma magari un attimino è pure merito di Romagnoli e Alex se gli attaccanti del Genoa oggi non si sono visti.. Giusto?


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che giocatore..personalità da vendere..


----------



## DannySa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il giallo è la dimostrazione che non vuole cedere nulla nemmeno a 60 metri dalla porta.
Oggi è stato impeccabile e chiaramente si vince, poi ci pensa il solito De Sfigasciglio che colpisce di testa e regala un pallone in mezzo all'area (il gol di Cerci kamikaze è stata una pura formalità).
Club come lo Utd, Chelsea, Barca e anche Bayern (che sicuramente cercherà di prenderlo in estate) farebbero carte false per avere un giocatore del genere, un centrale con personalità di soli 21 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2016)

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego, se restano 10 anni sia Donnarumma che Romagnoli, una Champions la alzano.
Anche perché significherebbe aver avuto la forza economica di tenerli.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

Credo che giochi un ruolo importante il fatto che sa di godere della stima dell'allenatore. Sinisa l'ha voluto fortemente per affidargli le chiavi della difesa e lui gioca per ripagarlo della stima. Detto questo, leggo un po' di severità eccessiva nei giudizi. Ci sta che sul finire della partita avverta un po' di stanchezza, perda un po' di lucidità e cerchi l'anticipo a tutti i costi rischiando il giallo. Anche questo, a mio parere, è segno di personalità.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il voto non era serio, diciamo era una parodia della ***** dello sport.

Romagnoli ed Alex hanno fatto una bella gara, ma il Genoa è una squadra di cadaveri (che rischia la B) e per gente come loro annullare gli attacchi di questi cadaveri deve essere una formalità. 

Oggi Gasperini è venuto per fare 0-0


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Febbraio 2016)

Be ragazzi non prendetemi per pazzo, ma io son stato veramente felice quando ha preso il giallo. Per me ha fatto bene a fare fallo. È vero l'attaccante del Genoa era lontano dall'area, ma stavano per ripartire in contropiede. Mi pare che nelle prime uscite presimo gol proprio perché Alessio non riuscii a fare fallo tattico durante un azione. Qua non ha voluto ripetere lo sbaglio. Non me ne vogliano i telecronisti di Sky che dicevano che ha fatto una cavolata. Lui voleva passare i minuti finali della partita in tranquillità, più di due gol. Meglio un giallo che prendere un gol e soffrire nei minuti finali. Poi va be, abbiamo preso lo stesso il gol, ma l'azione ci sta. Oggi è stato perfetto. Non scherziamo! Vogliamo parlare anche di quella azione in cui è uscito in anticipo da centrocampo facendo una sorta di sombrero, fino ad arrivare davanti l'area del Genoa cercando poi l'assist per un compagno? È stato divino.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque ha il piedino più educato e delicato di Bertolacci e Montolivo, the new playmaker


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Senza le bestemmie per il giallo sul 2-0


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Giallo ingenuo...come la maggior parte di quelli presi quest'anno, ma è chiaro debba maturare su questo. Grande partita oggi comunque, anche nel gioco aereo ha vinto quasi tutti i duelli con Matavz che ti testa è molto bravo.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri ho visto solo il primo di Napoli - Milan. L'ho visto in Streaming da un famoso canale Spagnolo. Poco prima che iniziasse la partita i due telecronisti dicevano che il Milan viene davvero da un bel periodo, che va tutto bene, tranne per l'assenza del Leader di difesa Alessio Romagnoli. In poche parole dicevano che nonostante la giovane età è davvero molto forte che il Capo della difesa è lui, nonostante Alex sia molto più grande e con più esperienza.

Della serie: A parte noi Milanisti, pure il resto del mondo si sta accorgendo di quanto sia forte questo ragazzo. In Italia invece tutti gli altri fanno ancora finta di nulla. Se Conte non lo porta agli Europei insieme a Bonaventura e a Donnarumma (come terzo portiere) è da manicomio.


----------



## Hammer (23 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto solo il primo di Napoli - Milan. L'ho visto in Streaming da un famoso canale Spagnolo. Poco prima che iniziasse la partita i due telecronisti dicevano che il Milan viene davvero da un bel periodo, che va tutto bene, tranne per l'assenza del Leader di difesa Alessio Romagnoli. In poche parole dicevano che nonostante la giovane età è davvero molto forte che il Capo della difesa è lui, nonostante Alex sia molto più grande e con più esperienza.
> 
> Della serie: A parte noi Milanisti, pure il resto del mondo si sta accorgendo di quanto sia forte questo ragazzo. In Italia invece tutti gli altri fanno ancora finta di nulla. *Se Conte non lo porta agli Europei insieme a Bonaventura* e a Donnarumma (come terzo portiere) è da manicomio.



Puoi stare serenissimo che non lo porta


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto solo il primo di Napoli - Milan. L'ho visto in Streaming da un famoso canale Spagnolo. Poco prima che iniziasse la partita i due telecronisti dicevano che il Milan viene davvero da un bel periodo, che va tutto bene, tranne per l'assenza del Leader di difesa Alessio Romagnoli. In poche parole dicevano che nonostante la giovane età è davvero molto forte che il Capo della difesa è lui, nonostante Alex sia molto più grande e con più esperienza.
> 
> Della serie: A parte noi Milanisti, pure il resto del mondo si sta accorgendo di quanto sia forte questo ragazzo. In Italia invece tutti gli altri fanno ancora finta di nulla. Se Conte non lo porta agli Europei insieme a Bonaventura e a Donnarumma (come terzo portiere) è da manicomio.



Romagnoli ad oggi fa parte del progetto under 21, da settembre assieme al compare Rugani sarà valutato per la maggiore. Ed è giusto cosi. 

E Donnarumma pure, puoi anche portarlo a fare una gita in Francia per carità, ma è preferibile vederlo da protagonista in under 21 piuttosto.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Puoi stare serenissimo che non lo porta



Allora non capisce nulla. 



Jino ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ad oggi fa parte del progetto under 21, da settembre assieme al compare Rugani sarà valutato per la maggiore. Ed è giusto cosi.
> 
> E Donnarumma pure, puoi anche portarlo a fare una gita in Francia per carità, ma è preferibile vederlo da protagonista in under 21 piuttosto.




Secondo me Romagnoli invece dovrebbe far parte della Nazionale maggiore. L'Under 21, cosi come le altre under hanno tutte un solo scopo: Formare e dare esperienza ai calciatori per farli diventare calciatori da Nazionale Maggiore. Vogliamo dire che Romagnoli è più scarso di Bonucci? Che è meno forte di Ranocchia? Che non merita nemmeno la panchina? Ho i miei dubbi, anzi, son sicuro che sia più forte di quelli che ho citato. 

Donnarumma lo farei andare per fargli assaporare l'aria di un Europeo, per farlo vivere in gruppo. Però effettivamente hai ragione te su Gigio. Meglio under 21.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2016)

ma fatemi capire Romagnoli è diventato ufficialmente panchinaro? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma fatemi capire Romagnoli è diventato ufficialmente panchinaro? Ma stiamo scherzando?



Non credo. Comunque ieri gli altri due hanno fatto bene.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2016)

Molto contento per la doppietta di stasera, bravo Alessio!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2016)

Grande Roma, contentissimo per te.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2016)

Adesso però li faccia in campionato.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Marzo 2016)

Se inizi pure a segnare Romagna bella..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2016)

adesso vediamo se la gazzetta gli mette almeno un 6


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Prima gol con noi, non contento fa doppietta. Bravo Ale!


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Marzo 2016)

Non ha nulla da invidiare ai difensori top della sua età in Europa


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ha nulla da invidiare ai difensori top della sua età in Europa



Snocciolo qualche statistica. 

Romagnoli è nella categoria under 21 il quarto giocatore più impiegato in partite ufficiali, ma è un dato condizionato dal fatto che i primi due della graduatoria hanno avuto la possibilità di giocare coppe europee, altrimenti sarebbe sul podio. 

Quindi è chiaro che siamo davanti ad un giovane di indiscusse capacità che sopratutto fa cose che i suoi coetanei, la quasi totalità dei coetanei, non fanno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Marzo 2016)

E tante grazie a Miha per avere insistito per questo ragazzo... Se era per Galliani al centro della difesa oggi ci sarebbe Ranocchia


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E tante grazie a Miha per avere insistito per questo ragazzo... Se era per Galliani al centro della difesa oggi ci sarebbe Ranocchia



Io ero uno di quelli assolutamente scettici, non avrei mai speso 25/30 mln per Romagnoli. Non li valeva. Probabilmente non li vale nemmeno ora, però sta crescendo a vista d'occhio e per il futuro da tante belle speranze. E' stato un grande colpo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Marzo 2016)

That's Amore


----------



## Serginho (2 Marzo 2016)

Speriamo non venga ceduto, e' il nostro futuro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2016)

Domani la Gazzetta scriverà che ha segnato due gol troppo facili.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Infatti se non sbaglio ha preso 6.5 dalla Gazzetta, mah


----------



## davoreb (2 Marzo 2016)

Contentissimo per lui e per noi, deve crescere ancora ma è sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Snocciolo qualche statistica.
> 
> Romagnoli è nella categoria under 21 il quarto giocatore più impiegato in partite ufficiali, ma è un dato condizionato dal fatto che i primi due della graduatoria hanno avuto la possibilità di giocare coppe europee, altrimenti sarebbe sul podio.
> 
> Quindi è chiaro che siamo davanti ad un giovane di indiscusse capacità che sopratutto fa cose che i suoi coetanei, la quasi totalità dei coetanei, non fanno.



Questo è molto interessante. Tra gli U21, è il difensore più impiegato in assoluto?


----------



## massvi (2 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Infatti se non sbaglio ha preso 6.5 dalla Gazzetta, mah


Io sono d'accordo, i goal da palla inattiva non mi interessano. Avrei voluto vedere una difesa più compatta e ieri dalla sua parte andavano via spesso. Zapata ha giocato molto meglio.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ero uno di quelli assolutamente scettici, non avrei mai speso 25/30 mln per Romagnoli. Non li valeva. Probabilmente non li vale nemmeno ora, però sta crescendo a vista d'occhio e per il futuro da tante belle speranze. E' stato un grande colpo.




Ho letto i tuoi commenti al suo acquisto ed è una delle poche cosa che affermi su cui non mi son trovato a concordare. Io ero felicissimo del suo acquisto e lo sarei stato anche se lo avessimo pagato 10 mln di più. Infatti:

1) L'anno scorso alla Samp ho visto un difensore di 20 anni fare una stagione titolare con sicurezza, senza incorrere in errori marchiani. 

2) Se avesse fallito la giovane età ci avrebbe comunque consentito di non perdere troppo.

3) Oggi riuscire a scovare un difensore forte e perfino giovane è una cosa che vale tantissimo: se ci pensi difensori forti ce ne sono pochi, difensori forti e giovani sono rarissimi.

Ovviamente deve ancora migliorare tanto, ad es. lo vedo insicuro quando viene attaccato in velocità, situazione di gioco in cui Romagnoli a volte non sa cosa fare: se affondare il takle, arretrare o seguire l'avversario.

Però la stoffa c'è, ed è di ottima qualità.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho letto i tuoi commenti al suo acquisto ed è una delle poche cosa che affermi su cui non mi son trovato a concordare. Io ero felicissimo del suo acquisto e lo sarei stato anche se lo avessimo pagato 10 mln di più. Infatti:
> 
> 1) L'anno scorso alla Samp ho visto un difensore di 20 anni fare una stagione titolare con sicurezza, senza incorrere in errori marchiani.
> 
> ...



Si nell' 1 vs 1 è negatissimo, lo dico sempre anche io, ma portà migliorare.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si nell' 1 vs 1 è negatissimo, lo dico sempre anche io, ma portà migliorare.



Sì, fisicamente è messo male, non ha esplosività e non ha muscolatura, tant'è che Sinisa pochi giorni fa, scherzando, ha detto che ha un fisico da lanciatore di coriandoli. Deve mettere su massa.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo, i goal da palla inattiva non mi interessano. Avrei voluto vedere una difesa più compatta e ieri dalla sua parte andavano via spesso. Zapata ha giocato molto meglio.



Se ciao. Ieri le uniche volte che abbiamo corso pericoli è per le dormite di De Sciglio su Marconi. Poi, vabbé, tu su Romagnoli sei tarato.


----------



## TheZio (2 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Infatti se non sbaglio ha preso 6.5 dalla Gazzetta, mah



Gazzetta sempre più imbarazzante.. 7 a Poli e 6,5 a lui.. Dategli 7 almeno per i gol..
Sono un paio di anni che sono abbonato alla edizione digitale ma penso che questo sarà l'ultimo.. Romagnoli a parte, ormai si vede benissimo che la Gazzetta scrive solo su dettatura...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Gazzetta sempre più imbarazzante.. 7 a Poli e 6,5 a lui.. Dategli 7 almeno per i gol..
> Sono un paio di anni che sono abbonato alla edizione digitale ma penso che questo sarà l'ultimo.. Romagnoli a parte, ormai si vede benissimo che la Gazzetta scrive solo su dettatura...



Si si guarda, l' ho al fantacalcio, Acerbi prende 6.5/7 ad ogni starnuto, Romagnoli per prendere 6.5 deve fare una prestazione MONSTRE.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si guarda, l' ho al fantacalcio, Acerbi prende 6.5/7 ad ogni starnuto, Romagnoli per prendere 6.5 deve fare una prestazione MONSTRE.



manco una doppietta basta per dargli un 7... incredible.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Marzo 2016)

E comunque ha segnato gli stessi gol di Balotelli in questa stagione.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E comunque ha segnato gli stessi gol di Balotelli in questa stagione.



balotelli è a quota 3.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

Visto il Rugani di oggi mi tengo tutta la vita Roma ..


----------



## Dany20 (3 Marzo 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> balotelli è a quota 3.


Allora quasi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Marzo 2016)

Dopo aver visto la partita di ieri sera posso tranquillamente affermare che Romagnoli=10000 Rugani


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Marzo 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto la partita di ieri sera posso tranquillamente affermare che Romagnoli=10000 Rugani


Senza dubbio


----------



## massvi (3 Marzo 2016)

Romagnoli superiore a Rugani di parecchio, il secondo e' un soldatino che sta solo negli schemi. Il nostro difensore ha molta più personalità e abilità a leggere la situazione.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto il Rugani di oggi mi tengo tutta la vita Roma ..



Questo e' sicuro. Sono comunque convinto che ciò che differenzia Romagnoli da Rugani e' semplicemente il fatto che il primo da noi ha trovato lo spazio per giocare e quindi di acquisire una certa sicurezza mentre il secondo fin'ora avra' giocato 2/3 partite quest'anno e questo incide, soprattutto poi in partite come quelle di ieri sera


----------



## koti (3 Marzo 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto la partita di ieri sera posso tranquillamente affermare che Romagnoli=10000 Rugani


"Quello forte è Rugani"
cit.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sono comunque convinto che ciò che differenzia Romagnoli da Rugani e' semplicemente il fatto che il primo da noi ha trovato lo spazio per giocare e quindi di acquisire una certa sicurezza mentre il secondo fin'ora avra' giocato 2/3 partite quest'anno e questo incide, soprattutto poi in partite come quelle di ieri sera



Già. Rugani a me piace e sono convinto che la prestazione di ieri dipenda da molti fattori: non ha quasi mai giocato titolare quest'anno e fare la prima partita dell'anno a S.Siro non è facile; tutta la Juventus era allo sbando, alcuni (Morata, Hernanes, Bonucci) sono stati davvero pessimi; a un certo punto è stato messo terzino contro un velocista come Perisic, poteva fare ben poco viste le sue caratteristiche.

Detto ciò secondo me c'è una grande differenza al momento tra Romagnoli e Rugani: al secondo manca proprio la cattiveria agonistica che invece ha il primo e questo potrebbe essere un fattore in futuro.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto il Rugani di oggi mi tengo tutta la vita Roma ..



Eh ma per i vari giornalai/slinguazzatori Rugani è il futuro della nazionale, Romagnoli è un mediocre dai voti bassi


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh ma per i vari giornalai/slinguazzatori Rugani è il futuro della nazionale, Romagnoli è un mediocre dai voti bassi



E sai che ti dico? Va benone cosi, poche chiacchiere e poco rumor attorno a Romagnoli non gli può che fare bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto il Rugani di oggi mi tengo tutta la vita Roma ..



Ma anche se Rugani avesse giocato bene.... in prospettiva Romagnoli è molto meglio dello juventino


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Marzo 2016)

certo che massacrare un ragazzo che non gioca mai per una partita è veramente assurdo, Rugani ha fatto pena nella peggior Juve degli ultimi 5 anni dove quasi tutti erano in difficoltà, dopo 70 minuti era già cotto fisicamente e ha fatto un sacco di errori ma dargli del brocco mi sembra ingeneroso


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2016)

concordo , ieri ha giocato male inutile discutere.. ma e la secondo o terza partita dell anno..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Marzo 2016)

Mi pare che ormai sia andato. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Hammer (5 Marzo 2016)

Se non gioca domani inizio a preoccuparmi


----------



## 666psycho (5 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> certo che massacrare un ragazzo che non gioca mai per una partita è veramente assurdo, Rugani ha fatto pena nella peggior Juve degli ultimi 5 anni dove quasi tutti erano in difficoltà, dopo 70 minuti era già cotto fisicamente e ha fatto un sacco di errori ma dargli del brocco mi sembra ingeneroso



non penso che lo considerano un brocco.. ma che alla fine, per una volta, ci è andata bene... nel senso che per adesso Romagnoli si sta dimostrando più utile o forte di Rugani... Per me sono bravi tutti e due e spero diventino i centrali della nostra nazionale.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che ormai sia andato. Spero di sbagliarmi.



Forse e dico FORSE Sinisa l'ha visto un pò stanco visto che ha giocato sempre? 
Siete davvero negativi mamma mia... XD


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Forse e dico FORSE Sinisa l'ha visto un pò stanco visto che ha giocato sempre?
> Siete davvero negativi mamma mia... XD



Concordo. Non montiamo casi sempre, dai


----------



## TheZio (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Forse e dico FORSE Sinisa l'ha visto un pò stanco visto che ha giocato sempre?
> Siete davvero negativi mamma mia... XD



Stanco a 20 anni? Diciamo che è arrivato l ordine di far "accettare" Zapata alla gente così si può tranquillamente rinnovare...
Ricordo che del rinnovo allo scarpone colombiano se ne parlava giAà ad inizio stagione, ovvero quando se ne stava tranquillamente a scaldare la panca...
Ormai si è capito come funziona l A.C. Milan...


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Stanco a 20 anni? Diciamo che è arrivato l ordine di far "accettare" Zapata alla gente così si può tranquillamente rinnovare...
> Ricordo che del rinnovo allo scarpone colombiano se ne parlava giAà ad inizio stagione, ovvero quando se ne stava tranquillamente a scaldare la panca...
> Ormai si è capito come funziona l A.C. Milan...



Rinnovo a Zapata "fortissimo, siamo a posto così" e cessione di Romagnoli. Galliani lo conosciamo ormai. 

Poi rinnovo di Alex e acquisto di Silvestre in prestito per sostituire Alessio.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

C'è anche un'altra componente che è "stanca", ossia quella mentale. Soprattutto per un 20enne non abituato. Prima di ritrovare Zapata, Sinisa era costretto a giocare sempre con Alex e Alessio... adesso la rotazione ci sta, senza nessun problema.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Forse e dico FORSE Sinisa l'ha visto un pò stanco visto che ha giocato sempre?
> Siete davvero negativi mamma mia... XD





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non montiamo casi sempre, dai



Ovviamente lo spero.

Se resta Miha sto abbastanza tranquillo, è se va via che mi preoccupo.


----------



## TheZio (6 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a Zapata "fortissimo, siamo a posto così" e cessione di Romagnoli. Galliani lo conosciamo ormai.
> 
> Poi rinnovo di Alex e acquisto di Silvestre in prestito per sostituire Alessio.



Sostituisci Silvestre con Ranocchia e ci siamo..
E il Gallo che conclude "Ranocchia era quello forte a Bari..."


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Sostituisci Silvestre con Ranocchia e ci siamo..
> E il Gallo che conclude "Ranocchia era quello forte a Bari..."



Potrebbero quotarla alla snai: finirà così. 
"Ranocchia-Alex coppia di livello mondiale, e Zapata come prima riserva è un lusso per qualunque top team".


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2016)

ieri doveva giocare dall'inizio


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Marzo 2016)

I tifosi della Roma sostengono che Rudiger sia piu' forte di Romagnoli


----------



## Julian Ross (14 Marzo 2016)

Continua la battaglia della Gazzetta contro Alessio...davvero assurdo. 
Ieri non ha giocato affatto male, invece altro voto negativo, mentre Alex è portato su un palmo di mano (e non vedo differenze di prestazioni).


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Continua la battaglia della Gazzetta contro Alessio...davvero assurdo.
> Ieri non ha giocato affatto male, invece altro voto negativo, mentre Alex è portato su un palmo di mano (e non vedo differenze di prestazioni).


Ormai si sono fissati con Alessio,sono dei poveracci


----------



## TheZio (14 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Continua la battaglia della Gazzetta contro Alessio...davvero assurdo.
> Ieri non ha giocato affatto male, invece altro voto negativo, mentre Alex è portato su un palmo di mano (e non vedo differenze di prestazioni).





Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ormai si sono fissati con Alessio,sono dei poveracci



Veramente imbarazzanti.. Una vergogna unica...
Ormai sono al collasso anche loro..


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> I tifosi della Roma sostengono che Rudiger sia piu' forte di Romagnoli



Evidentemente i tifosi della maggica leggono solo la gazzetta


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Marzo 2016)

Secondo voi che lobby c'è dietro le insufficienze di Romagnoli sulla Gazzetta?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che lobby c'è dietro le insufficienze di Romagnoli sulla Gazzetta?


La lobby ruganea


----------



## massvi (16 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> I tifosi della Roma sostengono che Rudiger sia piu' forte di Romagnoli


Sono difensori centrali completamente differenti. E' come se paragonassimo Bonucci con Chiellini. Uno e' più abile palla al piede, elegante; l'altro più veloce, potente fisicamente.


----------



## davoreb (16 Marzo 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Sono difensori centrali completamente differenti. E' come se paragonassimo Bonucci con Chiellini. Uno e' più abile palla al piede, elegante; l'altro più veloce, potente fisicamente.



Fatto sta che ad oggi Romagnoli ha dimostrato molto di più, Rugani si regge sul mito dei zero cartellini gialli che forse non è neanche una cosa troppo positiva.

Poi magari tra qualche anno saro smentito.


----------



## TheZio (21 Marzo 2016)

Per avvalorare la tesi dell'anti-Romagnolismo della Gazzetta, mi sono preso la libertà di cercare e raggruppare i voti delle tre maggiori testate sportive italiane e dei Voti Italia di Fantagazzetta (per chi non lo sapesse voti italia è una media dei voti della Gazza e delle redazioni di Roma e Napoli di Fantagazzetta).

Iniziamo con le domande:
- secondo voi con quale testata giornalistica Romagnoli ha la media peggiore?
- quale giornale gli ha dato il voto più basso nella maggior parte delle partite?
- quale giornale lo ha premiato di meno?

Anche se la risposta immagino la sappiate già, vi posto il riassunto dei dati che ho trovato, e che spiegano il tutto chiaramente...

Medie voti
Gazzetta 5,79	
Corriere 5,85	
Tuttosport 5,94	
Voti Italia 5,92

N. volte votazione peggiore
Gazzetta 18
Corriere 16
Tuttosport 12
Voti Italia 11

N. volte votazione migliore 
Gazzetta 12
Corriere 15
Tuttosport 18
Voti Italia 17

N.B. volevo anche postare due immagini riassuntive tratte da excel, ma non so come si fa a caricare le immagini dal proprio pc, chiedo aiuto ai mod


----------



## folletto (21 Marzo 2016)

Spero (non molto però) che le valutazioni non benevole della stampa e dei media in generale possano contribuire a far restare Romagnoli al Milan


----------



## massvi (22 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che ad oggi Romagnoli ha dimostrato molto di più, Rugani si regge sul mito dei zero cartellini gialli che forse non è neanche una cosa troppo positiva.
> 
> Poi magari tra qualche anno saro smentito.



Per me e' meglio di Rugani.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Deve tirar fuori maggior grinta però. ha classe ma ancora poca testa.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Spero (non molto però) che le valutazioni non benevole della stampa e dei media in generale possano contribuire a far restare Romagnoli al Milan



In questo momento difficilmente qualcuno potrà offrire più dei soldi investiti dal Milan l'estate scorsa.
Un po' perché effettivamente è stato pagato davvero tantissimo, un po' perché gode di una pessima stampa alla quale va aggiunta la scarsa considerazione di Conte.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Deve tirar fuori maggior grinta però. ha classe ma ancora poca testa.



Io non ricordo errori clamorosi, ad esempio di Bonucci ne ricordo a bizzeffe anche se poi magari non hanno segnato gli avversari.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ricordo errori clamorosi, ad esempio di Bonucci ne ricordo a bizzeffe anche se poi magari non hanno segnato gli avversari.



parlo di grinta non di errori


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Marzo 2016)

Io gli rimprovero la poca personalità. Deve essere lui a guidare la difesa e a far partire l'azione, e invece l'ho visto in difficoltà in entrambi gli aspetti. Speriamo migliori, margini dovrebbero essercene.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> parlo di grinta non di errori



E' cosi forte e di classe che non serve esibisca chissà che verve 

Comunque secondo me non è cosi poco grintoso, è semplicemente ancora giovane.

Per fare un paragone un Barzagli a 21 anni era anni luce da questo Romagnoli, IMHO


----------



## smallball (22 Marzo 2016)

convocato Rugani e non lui....strano


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> convocato Rugani e non lui....strano



assurdo direi


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Per me e' meglio di Rugani.


Sono d'accordo. Per ora è cosi, forse favorito dal fatto che uno è titolare e l'altro no...Inoltre Rugani è "costretto" a giocare spesso in una difesa a 3. Però Romagnoli ha anche un anno in meno.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2016)

Aver visto convocato Rugani che non gioca mai e non Romagnoli mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso. Comunque fa niente, l'importante è che Alessio continui a lavorare sodo e arriverà ogni tipo di soddisfazione per noi e per lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2016)

Rimango basito a leggere alcuni commenti ... Romagnoli é il più forte difensore post Thiago e qualcuno lo critica .. Boh , alcuni si meritano gli Zapata e Bonera


----------



## ignaxio (23 Marzo 2016)

La poca grinta credo sia da attribuire al freno datogli dall'allenatore dopo le prime giornate di campionato dove spesso sbagliava l'anticipo. Ma migliorerà anche in quello.


----------



## TheZio (23 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rimango basito a leggere alcuni commenti ... Romagnoli é il più forte difensore post Thiago e qualcuno lo critica .. Boh , alcuni si meritano gli Zapata e Bonera



Amen amen amen amen amen!!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aver visto convocato Rugani che non gioca mai e non Romagnoli mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso. Comunque fa niente, l'importante è che Alessio continui a lavorare sodo e arriverà ogni tipo di soddisfazione per noi e per lui.



Quoto, deve continuare a dare il massimo sia con noi che con l'Under 21 e poi vedra' che la chiamata anche in Nazionale maggiore arriva


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quoto, deve continuare a dare il massimo sia con noi che con l'Under 21 e poi vedra' che la chiamata anche in Nazionale maggiore arriva



Per me verrà convocato nel prossimo ciclo, quindi dalle gare di agosto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me verrà convocato nel prossimo ciclo, quindi dalle gare di agosto.



Probabilissimo, meglio così va


----------



## TheZio (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me verrà convocato nel prossimo ciclo, quindi dalle gare di agosto.



Si ma andiamo in Francia con Ranocchia o Astori.... Dai su meglio Dainelli a sto punto...


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aver visto convocato Rugani che non gioca mai e non Romagnoli mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso. Comunque fa niente, l'importante è che Alessio continui a lavorare sodo e arriverà ogni tipo di soddisfazione per noi e per lui.



Motivi politici, la Juve semplicemente conta molto di più del Milan


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Si ma andiamo in Francia con Ranocchia o Astori.... Dai su meglio Dainelli a sto punto...



Tanto quelli vanno come ultima alternativa, quindi si fanno una sorta di vacanza, a questo punto non so se valga la pena per Romagnoli andare per non giocare, tanto vale vada in vacanza e sia pronto per il ritiro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tanto quelli vanno come ultima alternativa, quindi si fanno una sorta di vacanza, a questo punto non so se valga la pena per Romagnoli andare per non giocare, tanto vale vada in vacanza e sia pronto per il ritiro.



i vari chiellini barzagli e bonucci gli avranno cosigliato rugani come alternativa, visto che sta in panca zitto e si comporta bene e all'allenatore questo interessa, tanto sappiamo benissimo che giocheranno sempre quei 3


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Marzo 2016)

A dir la verità la difesa la guida già lui. Basta vedere le partite del Milan. Vidi una partita in cui il telecronista Spagnolo (la guardavo in Streaming) spiegava al suo collega (telecronista) che era incredibile vedere un ragazzino che comandava Alex. La grinta c'è l'ha eccome. Il fatto che non sia un macellaio alla Chiellini, che sia un difensore pressochè pulito non significa che non abbia grinta. Anche Thiago Silva è uno che all'apparenza sembra senza grinta, invece ne ha un sacco. E' solamente forte, cosa diversa. 

Conte per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe posare l'ago e smollare il laccio emostatico. Ma come ben dice Jino, forse è meglio cosi. Andare come comparsa non gli farebbe bene. Poi sai quanto ci farebbe bestemmiare vedere Romagnoli in panca mentre Bonucci e Chiellini faranno le loro cappellate che ci costeranno gol? Perché fidatevi che sarà cosi, faranno cappelle, soprattutto il sopravvalutato Bonucci e noi bestemmieremo. Avremmo iniziato a dire "Se ci fosse stato Alessio titolare" etc etc. Merita d'essere titolare, come Bonaventura, non un essere inutile che scalda la panca e basta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A dir la verità la difesa la guida già lui. Basta vedere le partite del Milan. Vidi una partita in cui il telecronista Spagnolo (la guardavo in Streaming) spiegava al suo collega (telecronista) che era incredibile vedere un ragazzino che comandava Alex. La grinta c'è l'ha eccome. Il fatto che non sia un macellaio alla Chiellini, che sia un difensore pressochè pulito non significa che non abbia grinta. Anche Thiago Silva è uno che all'apparenza sembra senza grinta, invece ne ha un sacco. E' solamente forte, cosa diversa.
> 
> Conte per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe posare l'ago e smollare il laccio emostatico. Ma come ben dice Jino, forse è meglio cosi. Andare come comparsa non gli farebbe bene. Poi sai quanto ci farebbe bestemmiare vedere Romagnoli in panca mentre Bonucci e Chiellini faranno le loro cappellate che ci costeranno gol? Perché fidatevi che sarà cosi, faranno cappelle, soprattutto il sopravvalutato Bonucci e noi bestemmieremo. Avremmo iniziato a dire "Se ci fosse stato Alessio titolare" etc etc. Merita d'essere titolare, come Bonaventura, non un essere inutile che scalda la panca e basta.



quoto tutto


----------



## Jaqen (23 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A dir la verità la difesa la guida già lui. Basta vedere le partite del Milan. Vidi una partita in cui il telecronista Spagnolo (la guardavo in Streaming) spiegava al suo collega (telecronista) che era incredibile vedere un ragazzino che comandava Alex. La grinta c'è l'ha eccome. Il fatto che non sia un macellaio alla Chiellini, che sia un difensore pressochè pulito non significa che non abbia grinta. Anche Thiago Silva è uno che all'apparenza sembra senza grinta, invece ne ha un sacco. E' solamente forte, cosa diversa.
> 
> Conte per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe posare l'ago e smollare il laccio emostatico. Ma come ben dice Jino, forse è meglio cosi. Andare come comparsa non gli farebbe bene. Poi sai quanto ci farebbe bestemmiare vedere Romagnoli in panca mentre Bonucci e Chiellini faranno le loro cappellate che ci costeranno gol? Perché fidatevi che sarà cosi, faranno cappelle, soprattutto il sopravvalutato Bonucci e noi bestemmieremo. Avremmo iniziato a dire "Se ci fosse stato Alessio titolare" etc etc. _Merita d'essere titolare, come Bonaventura, non un essere inutile che scalda la panca e basta._


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A dir la verità la difesa la guida già lui. Basta vedere le partite del Milan. Vidi una partita in cui il telecronista Spagnolo (la guardavo in Streaming) spiegava al suo collega (telecronista) che era incredibile vedere un ragazzino che comandava Alex. La grinta c'è l'ha eccome. Il fatto che non sia un macellaio alla Chiellini, che sia un difensore pressochè pulito non significa che non abbia grinta. Anche Thiago Silva è uno che all'apparenza sembra senza grinta, invece ne ha un sacco. E' solamente forte, cosa diversa.
> 
> Conte per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe posare l'ago e smollare il laccio emostatico. Ma come ben dice Jino, forse è meglio cosi. Andare come comparsa non gli farebbe bene. Poi sai quanto ci farebbe bestemmiare vedere Romagnoli in panca mentre Bonucci e Chiellini faranno le loro cappellate che ci costeranno gol? Perché fidatevi che sarà cosi, faranno cappelle, soprattutto il sopravvalutato Bonucci e noi bestemmieremo. Avremmo iniziato a dire "Se ci fosse stato Alessio titolare" etc etc. Merita d'essere titolare, come Bonaventura, non un essere inutile che scalda la panca e basta.



Quoto tutto, perfetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Motivi politici, la Juve semplicemente conta molto di più del Milan



Conte è ancora immanicato con la mafia juventina.


----------



## TheZio (24 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A dir la verità la difesa la guida già lui. Basta vedere le partite del Milan. Vidi una partita in cui il telecronista Spagnolo (la guardavo in Streaming) spiegava al suo collega (telecronista) che era incredibile vedere un ragazzino che comandava Alex. La grinta c'è l'ha eccome. Il fatto che non sia un macellaio alla Chiellini, che sia un difensore pressochè pulito non significa che non abbia grinta. Anche Thiago Silva è uno che all'apparenza sembra senza grinta, invece ne ha un sacco. E' solamente forte, cosa diversa.
> 
> Conte per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe posare l'ago e smollare il laccio emostatico. Ma come ben dice Jino, forse è meglio cosi. Andare come comparsa non gli farebbe bene. Poi sai quanto ci farebbe bestemmiare vedere Romagnoli in panca mentre Bonucci e Chiellini faranno le loro cappellate che ci costeranno gol? Perché fidatevi che sarà cosi, faranno cappelle, soprattutto il sopravvalutato Bonucci e noi bestemmieremo. Avremmo iniziato a dire "Se ci fosse stato Alessio titolare" etc etc. Merita d'essere titolare, come Bonaventura, non un essere inutile che scalda la panca e basta.



Diciamo che all'estero si accorgono dei fenomeni italiani a differenza dei nostri espertoni di calcio.... Vedasi Verratti...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Marzo 2016)

Voglio spezzare una lancia in favore di Gonde: Rugani è già collaudato con il blocco Juve e conosce bene la difesa a 3 che vedremo molte volte da qui a giugno.

Romagnoli nella difesa a 3 non credo ci abbia già giocato e per fare il panchinaro nella testa di Conte forse è meglio un difensore navigato, seppur non fortissimo.

Ci sono rimasto male anche io perché credo Romagnoli non abbia niente da invidiare a nessuno, eccetto Barzagli MA questa scelta, considerando anche gli impegni in Under 21 può avere un senso.
Ricordiamoci che è un '95 ed un eventuale pessima prestazione in una partita ufficiale potrebbe bruciarlo ben bene.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

Gol alla Inzaghi per Romagna con l'Under 21


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gol alla Inzaghi per Romagna con l'Under 21



Palo di Alessio pochi minuti fa e sul rimbalzo della palla il difensore dell'Irlanda si e' fatto autogol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gol alla Inzaghi per Romagna con l'Under 21


Occhio che Romagna è un altro calciatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2016)

ma quanto è sprecato per l'under 21??


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Marzo 2016)

*Attenzione ragazzi, incredibile! La gazzetta lo ha eletto come miglior calciatore della partita di ieri.*

7,5: Un gol da attaccante in anticipi su Rea, un po da cui nasce il 4-1, qualche uscita a testa alta. I ragazzi Irlandesi, a cena dentro lo stadio, sono sicuri: "Chi è stato il migliore? Romagnoli" Approvato.

Questa è la pagella della gazza. 

Incredibile! Domani come minimo piovono soldi.


----------



## DannySa (25 Marzo 2016)

Ormai è assodato, quando segna sdoppietta fisso.
Romagnoli finirà nel giro della nazionale col prossimo allenatore, per ora il suo utilizzo è fondamentale per chiudere il discorso qualificazione con l'under, vale la stessa cosa per Berardi e Benassi (certo non sarà facile trovarsi uno spazio con tutti gli effettivi disponibili).
Questa nazionale comunque ha una rosa veramente molto ampia, due come Bernardeschi e Rugani nella maggiore, Sensi infortunato e Di Francesco pure lui a casa, peccato non essere andati a Rio altrimenti si sarebbero fatti un po' di esperienza, ma forse meglio così, l'anno dopo l'europeo di categoria deve permettere a chi è in odore di nazionale maggiore di fare il salto ed entrare nel giro, negli ultimi anni diversi giocatori dell'under lo hanno fatto e il prossimo anno dovrà essere la stessa cosa.

Ps: Romagnoli è rimasto nell'under perché Di Biagio sa perfettamente che il vero leader della difesa è lui e non Rugani ma tutti magari hanno pensato fosse una bocciatura, non è così.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Marzo 2016)

E' di un'altra categoria, per me non ha senso tenerlo in U21 però giusto che chiuda il ciclo lì

Subito dopo l'europeo deve essere titolare fisso della maggiore


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' di un'altra categoria, per me non ha senso tenerlo in U21 però giusto che chiuda il ciclo lì
> 
> Subito dopo l'europeo deve essere titolare fisso della maggiore



Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, meglio giocare in under 21 o fare la polvere in nazionale maggiore alla Rugani?


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Marzo 2016)

Poi vedere giocare quel pippone di Astori e non lui e' un colpo al cuore


----------



## TheZio (25 Marzo 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ormai è assodato, quando segna *sdoppietta* fisso.
> Romagnoli finirà nel giro della nazionale col prossimo allenatore, per ora il suo utilizzo è fondamentale per chiudere il discorso qualificazione con l'under, vale la stessa cosa per Berardi e Benassi (certo non sarà facile trovarsi uno spazio con tutti gli effettivi disponibili).
> Questa nazionale comunque ha una rosa veramente molto ampia, due come Bernardeschi e Rugani nella maggiore, Sensi infortunato e Di Francesco pure lui a casa, peccato non essere andati a Rio altrimenti si sarebbero fatti un po' di esperienza, ma forse meglio così, l'anno dopo l'europeo di categoria deve permettere a chi è in odore di nazionale maggiore di fare il salto ed entrare nel giro, negli ultimi anni diversi giocatori dell'under lo hanno fatto e il prossimo anno dovrà essere la stessa cosa.
> 
> Ps: Romagnoli è rimasto nell'under perché Di Biagio sa perfettamente che il vero leader della difesa è lui e non Rugani ma tutti magari hanno pensato fosse una bocciatura, non è così.



Ti correggo: sempre un gol e un autogol causato.. diciamo che ne fa uno e mezzo a volta


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Attenzione ragazzi, incredibile! La gazzetta lo ha eletto come miglior calciatore della partita di ieri.*
> 
> 7,5: Un gol da attaccante in anticipi su Rea, un po da cui nasce il 4-1, qualche uscita a testa alta. I ragazzi Irlandesi, a cena dentro lo stadio, sono sicuri: "Chi è stato il migliore? Romagnoli" Approvato.
> 
> ...



non potevano fare diversamente, anche se sono in malafede...

p.s. cancella i messaggi privati


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non potevano fare diversamente, anche se sono in malafede...
> 
> p.s. cancella i messaggi privati



Fatto


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2016)

Mi raccomando evitate che lo si sappia in giro, altrimenti a qualche giornalista della Gazzetta può venirgli un colpo!


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando evitate che lo si sappia in giro, altrimenti a qualche giornalista della Gazzetta può venirgli un colpo!



Romagnoli non è nulla di che


----------



## kolao95 (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando evitate che lo si sappia in giro, altrimenti a qualche giornalista della Gazzetta può venirgli un colpo!



Rimane comunque meglio Murigllio!!11


----------



## DannySa (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando evitate che lo si sappia in giro, altrimenti a qualche giornalista della Gazzetta può venirgli un colpo!



Aspetto in trepidante attesa l'articolino sulla gazzetta.
Comunque lo hai confrontato con i 2 migliori centrali italiani in circolazione, per me (il Bayern) cercherà di prenderlo in estate forti del fatto che siamo ormai a pezzi, in tutti i sensi, ci sciacalleranno in tanti vedrete.


----------



## Theochedeo (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando evitate che lo si sappia in giro, altrimenti a qualche giornalista della Gazzetta può venirgli un colpo!



Ottime statistiche ma bisogna contestualizzarle! Il Milan è attaccato molto molto di più rispetto alla Juve per non parlare del baricentro!


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ottime statistiche ma bisogna contestualizzarle! Il Milan è attaccato molto molto di più rispetto alla Juve per non parlare del baricentro!




Certo, però i giudizi sui 4 difensori son molto diversi, soprattutto da parte di un giornale color rosa.


----------



## Theochedeo (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Certo, però i giudizi sui 4 difensori son molto diversi, soprattutto da parte di un giornale color rosa.



Assolutamente era solo per puntualizzare! Sinceramente preferisco un pò di scetticismo da parte dei media perchè visto l'andazzo penso proprio che non potremo trattenerlo a lungo dopo che tutti si accorgeranno veramente di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## TheZio (29 Marzo 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Assolutamente era solo per puntualizzare! Sinceramente preferisco un pò di scetticismo da parte dei media perchè visto l'andazzo penso proprio che non potremo trattenerlo a lungo dopo che tutti si accorgeranno veramente di che pasta è fatto.



Dubito che gli osservatori dei grandi club leggano la rosea per documentarsi...
Se dovevano accorgersi tranquilli che se ne sono già accorti!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Aprile 2016)

Cappellata sul goal gobbo... ma alla sua età ci può stare. Speriamo impari la lezione.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Ha ottime qualità, ma deve crescere fisicamente e soprattutto deve metterci più grinta, sennò rimarrà un incompiuto. Comunque ha 21 anni e gli perdono tutto.


----------



## Hammer (9 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cappellata sul goal gobbo... ma alla sua età ci può stare. Speriamo impari la lezione.



Peccato perché tutte le altre le ha prese.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Aprile 2016)

Male male male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2016)

Male, ma gli errori di un ragazzo di vent'anni li accetto. Fanno parte del gioco e della crescita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2016)

Serata storta sul serio. Potrebbe arrivare lo zero della gazzetta.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Aprile 2016)

Nell'1 vs 1 non è migliorato nemmeno di un pelo, l'hanno messo a sedere a turno tutti gli attaccanti avversari


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Aprile 2016)

Diciamo che ha fatto il salto di qualità a livello mentale, dimostrando di poter reggere la maglia del Milan.

Difensori fenomeni ventunenni in giro non si trovano.


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2016)

Stasera male, ma è giovane, ci sta, bisogna puntare su di lui!


----------



## Schism75 (10 Aprile 2016)

Però lo devono allenare seriamente nel 1vs1. Perché, e non da ieri sera, lo saltano tutti sempre.


----------



## davoreb (10 Aprile 2016)

ieri male ma ci può stare.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2016)

Deve migliorare nell 1 vs 1, ma per questo ci vorrà un pò di tempo, dipende anche dalla poca esperienza. In ogni caso per chi credeva di aver trovato l'erede di Nesta, si sbagliava di grosso.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Lo adoro. Ma ieri ha commesso un errore grave sul primo gol. Anche se rimane il fatto che su rilancio del portiere non puoi prendere gol, quindi il concetto è di reparto, dov'erano Antonelli ed Abate?!


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)

Sarà che sono sempre stato abituato a vedere difensori straordinari indossare la nostra maglia, ma uno come Romagnoli mi sembra un difensore assolutamente normalissimo.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà che sono sempre stato abituato a vedere difensori straordinari indossare la nostra maglia, ma uno come Romagnoli mi sembra un difensore assolutamente normalissimo.



Diciamo che alla sua età essere un top è praticamente impossibile, basti pensare a qualsiasi grande difensore, a poco più di vent'anni hai solo tanto bisogno di migliorare.

Vedremo tra qualche anno, le potenzialità ci sono tutte.

Ma di certo la crescita di Romagnoli non può che andare di pari passo con la crescita del Milan, se non ci sarà non ci sarà nemmeno quella del ragazzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2016)

Il suo problema nell'uno contro uno mi pare anche fisico: non ha la forza per spostare di peso l'avversario e non ha l'esplosività per stargli dietro nei primi metri. I migliori difensori uno contro uno del mondo hanno almeno una di queste qualità. Deve davvero crescere in questo fondamentale,perché è ciò che fa la differenza tra i difensori bravi ed i top.


----------



## neversayconte (10 Aprile 2016)

ho visto solo adesso gli hightlights (luci alte?) della partita di ieri: se abbiamo perso è anche colpa sua. che cappella.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che alla sua età essere un top è praticamente impossibile, basti pensare a qualsiasi grande difensore, a poco più di vent'anni hai solo tanto bisogno di migliorare.
> 
> Vedremo tra qualche anno, le potenzialità ci sono tutte.
> 
> Ma di certo la crescita di Romagnoli non può che andare di pari passo con la crescita del Milan, se non ci sarà non ci sarà nemmeno quella del ragazzo.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il suo problema nell'uno contro uno mi pare anche fisico: non ha la forza per spostare di peso l'avversario e non ha l'esplosività per stargli dietro nei primi metri. I migliori difensori uno contro uno del mondo hanno almeno una di queste qualità. Deve davvero crescere in questo fondamentale,perché è ciò che fa la differenza tra i difensori bravi ed i top.



Perfetti entrambi. Sostengo queste due cose sin dal suo arrivo. La cosa triste è leggere i post di un utente, che dovrebbe darsi all'ippica, che entra su questo forum a ogni errore di questo ragazzo per il solo gusto di denigrarlo e poi difende i De Sciglio e i Zapata.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il suo problema nell'uno contro uno mi pare anche fisico: non ha la forza per spostare di peso l'avversario e non ha l'esplosività per stargli dietro nei primi metri. I migliori difensori uno contro uno del mondo hanno almeno una di queste qualità. Deve davvero crescere in questo fondamentale,perché è ciò che fa la differenza tra i difensori bravi ed i top.



Ieri sera non ha certo sbagliato perchè gli manca struttura fisica, contro il Manzu in pochi vincono sui duelli aerei, piuttosto è un errore di concetto. Suo, ma anche dei compagni. 

Non puoi prendere gol sul rinvio del portiere, non esiste. I due terzini ad esempio erano troppo alti, almeno uno dei due doveva essere in linea con i centrali, non puoi lasciare i due centrali in mezzo nell'uno contro uno. Come uno dei due centrali doveva staccarsi, a farlo doveva essere Romagnoli, Alex era quello che doveva andare a saltare in marcatura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera non ha certo sbagliato perchè gli manca struttura fisica, contro il Manzu in pochi vincono sui duelli aerei, piuttosto è un errore di concetto. Suo, ma anche dei compagni.
> 
> Non puoi prendere gol sul rinvio del portiere, non esiste. I due terzini ad esempio erano troppo alti, almeno uno dei due doveva essere in linea con i centrali, non puoi lasciare i due centrali in mezzo nell'uno contro uno. Come uno dei due centrali doveva staccarsi, a farlo doveva essere Romagnoli, Alex era quello che doveva andare a saltare in marcatura.



Non mi riferivo al gol, ma ai duelli a terra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2016)

Massimo Mauro: "La differenza tra Milan e Juve? Cè chi prende Romagnoli e chi prende Rugani a metà del prezzo. Romagnoli è poca cosa, un giocatore normale".

Mauro come al solito simpatico come un dito nel...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Mauro: "La differenza tra Milan e Juve? Cè chi prende Romagnoli e chi prende Rugani a metà del prezzo. Romagnoli è poca cosa, un giocatore normale".
> 
> Mauro come al solito simpatico come un dito nel...



Scommetto che dopo Inter-Juve di coppa era tra quelli perplessi su Rugani. Comunque possiamo stare tranquilli: se questo incompetente dice che Romagnoli è poca cosa vuol dire che diventerà un gran giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scommetto che dopo Inter-Juve di coppa era tra quelli perplessi su Rugani. Comunque possiamo stare tranquilli: se questo incompetente dice che Romagnoli è poca cosa vuol dire che diventerà un gran giocatore.



Secondo te è incompetenza ?


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo te è incompetenza ?



Lasciando stare che Sky è pro-Juve, questo è incompetente sul serio.


----------



## Serginho (11 Aprile 2016)

Questo dualismo con Rugani ha stufato, un roba tremendamente infantile


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Questo dualismo con Rugani ha stufato, un roba tremendamente infantile



Si, assurdo, era come paragonare Nesta e Cannavaro al tempo. Bravi entrambi e complementari.


----------



## DannySa (11 Aprile 2016)

C'è chi ha una squadra che vince lo scudettino da parecchi anni e chi ha un incompetente di 71 anni che conosce un paio di giocatori appena e fa scambi con il Genoa, la squadra perdente per eccellenza.
No ma il contesto non conta mica, sono sicuro che in qualsiasi altro top club farebbe già ora la sua porca figura, se non altro i difensori italiani maturano un po' più tardi e per quanto riguarda il suo caso dovremo aspettare un paio d'anni sperando che di mezzo ci sia la cessione della società.
Se in estate andasse al Bayern non ci sarebbe molto da dire, lì farebbe strabene da subito e si farebbe pure esperienza in Champions (qui da noi ha fatto esperienza in coppa contro l'Alessandria).


----------



## Milan7champions (11 Aprile 2016)

Dotto su Romagnoli: "Fin qui ha convinto poco e fatto parecchi disastri"


----------



## Eziomare (11 Aprile 2016)

Se devo essere sincero concordo in parte con l'odioso Mauro. Premettendo che il ruolo del difensore centrale mi sta particolarmente a cuore (Baresi-Nesta-Maldini docent) e che la mia opinione su Romagnoli e' basata esclusivamente sulle partite disputate con la nostra maglia (mai visto alla samp), penso che si tratti certamente di un buon giocatore seppure non di alto/altissimo livello. A mio avviso non ha peculiarità degne di nota: fisicamente non molto prestante (ne' come centimetri né come potenza), non propriamente veloce, mediocre nell'1vs1, non eccelso nel gioco aereo. Certo, gli riconosco un buon senso tattico e della posizione, un piede educato e una certa "scioltezza" in campo (ecco, forse questa e' la sua caratteristica migliore), inedita per uno della sua eta'. Ha 21 anni e in funzione di questo si ritiene/spera che possa migliorare al punto da diventare un grande centrale (almeno mi pare di capire che questa sia l'aspettativa generale), io semplicemente non credo granché nelle sue potenzialita'. Parlando terra terra, per me al momento e' sul (comunque dignitoso) livello di Acerbi, non di piu'. So bene di dire qualcosa di impopolare (ho "discusso" anche con mio fratello per la questione Romagnoli) ma faccio fatica a intravedere qualcosa di piu' del semplice buon giocatore. Ovviamente finché vestira' la maglia del Milan gli auguro tutto il meglio, anzi spero vivamente di essere smentito dalle sue prestazioni e di fare una figura di #%@*# a posteriori. Di cantonate ne ho prese diverse, magari e' un'altra di quelle


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero concordo in parte con l'odioso Mauro. Premettendo che il ruolo del difensore centrale mi sta particolarmente a cuore (Baresi-Nesta-Maldini docent) e che la mia opinione su Romagnoli e' basata esclusivamente sulle partite disputate con la nostra maglia (mai visto alla samp), penso che si tratti certamente di un buon giocatore seppure non di alto/altissimo livello. A mio avviso non ha peculiarità degne di nota: fisicamente non molto prestante (ne' come centimetri né come potenza), non propriamente veloce, mediocre nell'1vs1, non eccelso nel gioco aereo. Certo, gli riconosco un buon senso tattico e della posizione, un piede educato e una certa "scioltezza" in campo (ecco, forse questa e' la sua caratteristica migliore), inedita per uno della sua eta'. Ha 21 anni e in funzione di questo si ritiene/spera che possa migliorare al punto da diventare un grande centrale (almeno mi pare di capire che questa sia l'aspettativa generale), io semplicemente non credo granché nelle sue potenzialita'. Parlando terra terra, per me al momento e' sul (comunque dignitoso) livello di Acerbi, non di piu'. So bene di dire qualcosa di impopolare (ho "discusso" anche con mio fratello per la questione Romagnoli) ma faccio fatica a intravedere qualcosa di piu' del semplice buon giocatore. Ovviamente finché vestira' la maglia del Milan gli auguro tutto il meglio, anzi spero vivamente di essere smentito dalle sue prestazioni e di fare una figura di #%@*# a posteriori. Di cantonate ne ho prese diverse, magari e' un'altra di quelle



Solo un paio di appunti:

- fisicamente c'è, De Sciglio vola appena lo tocchi

- di testa non è forte, are you serious?

- non ha centimetri? are you serious?

Senso tattico e posizione sono le caratteristiche principi di un difensore.

Nell' 1 vs 1 concordo, è scarso per ora. Indietreggia sempre infatti.


----------



## Eziomare (11 Aprile 2016)

Mmh, non impatta granché fisicamente, non mi da' l'idea di prestanza, non "sposta" l'avversario... rispetto al gioco aereo non intendo che scarseggi, e' semplicemente ...normale. Sul senso tattico e di posizione concordo, ma devono essere corroborati da almeno una qualita' fisica-atletica o tecnica sopra la media, secondo me. Sempre se parliamo di potenziale grande difensore


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Mmh, non impatta granché fisicamente, non mi da' l'idea di prestanza, non "sposta" l'avversario... rispetto al gioco aereo non intendo che scarseggi, e' semplicemente ...normale. Sul senso tattico e di posizione concordo, ma devono essere corroborati da almeno una qualita' fisica-atletica o tecnica sopra la media, secondo me. Sempre se parliamo di potenziale grande difensore



Ha 21 anni, se a quell'età uno fisicamente fosse già completo sarebbe sicuramente un precoce. Non lo è, ma si farà.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Aprile 2016)

Prestazione da 6. Una copertura troppo morbida su Quagliarella ci stava costando un gol.. Deve essere più deciso!


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Aprile 2016)

In crescita, bene


----------



## Jaqen (17 Aprile 2016)

Quagliarella ha fatto un numero vero.. bravo Ale in generale..


----------



## Julian Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Solita fustigata della gazzetta nella sua pagella...

Secondo me è stato ampiamente sufficiente ieri.


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Aprile 2016)

La gazzetta ha perso di credibilita' da tanti anni


----------



## Reblanck (18 Aprile 2016)

Non capisco come mai sia molto sottovalutato questo ragazzo,secondo me è fortissimo.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non capisco come mai sia molto sottovalutato questo ragazzo,secondo me è fortissimo.



Nel contesto dei 21 anni assolutamente si.


----------



## danjr (18 Aprile 2016)

Ieri ha giocato molto bene.. Capisco evidenziare i difetti, ma bisogna anche sottolineare i pregi: ha un controllo palla da centrocampista


----------



## Gas (18 Aprile 2016)

Io quando l'ho visto giocare l'ho sempre apprezzato. Per me è davvero valido.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

Tanta roba anche stasera.


----------



## TheZio (21 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tanta roba anche stasera.



Scommetti sul voto della gazzetta?


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Scommetti sul voto della gazzetta?



Se non gli danno 6,5 oggi si dessero all'ippica.


----------



## TheZio (21 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se non gli danno 6,5 oggi si dessero all'ippica.



5,5 massimo 6 dai.. Si inventeranno di qualche sbavatura a caso...


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

Giocatore veramente pulito, riesce spesso a recuperare la palla con quel tocchetto per anticipare la mossa dell'avversario e ha la personalità di portare su la palla e cercare il passaggio in verticale (cosa che Montolivo/Poli non fanno praticamente mai), gli unici problemi che può avere arrivano dalla fase difensiva della squadra, i nostri cc recuperano palla solo singolarmente e per puro caso a volte, ma si muovono veramente male in aiuto e avere un bambacione come Alex di certo non aiuta.
A noi servirebbe un centrale fisicamente molto possente e d'esperienza da affiancargli.


----------



## TheZio (22 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se non gli danno 6,5 oggi si dessero all'ippica.



Che ti avevo detto?
Voto 6 con chiaro riferimento ad un tiraccio da "piazzale Lotto" per il resto "cerca di organizzare la manovra e lo fa con discreto ordine"
Per la cronaca il compagno Alex 6,5..
Cazzetta fai veramente pena....


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Aprile 2016)

Grande prospetto. In fase di impostazione è ottimo, molto sopra la media, ed è bravissimo nell'anticipo. Il suo principale difetto per me è nell'uno contro uno, se migliora sotto quell'aspetto può diventare davvero un top; però attenzione perché non è automatico.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Che ti avevo detto?
> Voto 6 con chiaro riferimento ad un tiraccio da "piazzale Lotto" per il resto "cerca di organizzare la manovra e lo fa con discreto ordine"
> Per la cronaca il compagno Alex 6,5..
> Cazzetta fai veramente pena....



Sì, ho visto. Sono ridicoli.


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2016)

ieri sera molto bene,mi e' piaciuto


----------



## TheZio (22 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho visto. Sono ridicoli.



Beh oggi però hanno dato spettacolo anche CorSport e Tuttojuve.. Per loro addirittura 5...
Tuttojuve perfino 5,5 a Mauri


----------



## walter 22 (25 Aprile 2016)

Oggi osceno e indifendibile. E non parlo del rigore quello non c'era.


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2016)

Parlando in generale, non mi ha convinto in questa stagione.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo che cresca altrimenti risulterà l'ennesimo giocatore mediocre! comunque visto il numero di partite giocate, i compagni di reparto e l'età un pò di calo che ha avuto nell'ultimo mese ci sta secondo me.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Sono il suo primo fan qui dentro e l'ho sempre difeso, non tanto per quello che ha dimostrato finora, ma per quello che spero che un giorno possa diventare. Quest'anno ha convinto a tratti, non è stato continuo e ha mostrato diversi difetti soprattutto fisici (poco esplosivo, lento e pecca nel duello fisico), che nel corso della stagione ha curato solo in parte, però è al primo anno e a lui, così come ai vari Calabria, Gigio, Mauri, ecc. do fiducia e tutte le attenuanti del caso. Spero solo che nel prossimo anno faccia vedere dei progressi, altrimenti resterà un incompiuto e avremo buttato 25 milioni, valutazione che per ora non merita assolutamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

è in forte calo nelle ultime giornate

anche se a onore del vero il rigore non c'era


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Per me invece la stagione e' positiva,uno dei pochi giocatori da cui ripartire


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Questo da quando hanno mandato via Sinisa con la testa sta a Fregene.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per me invece la stagione e' positiva,uno dei pochi giocatori da cui ripartire



Sì, è ovvio che sia uno dei pochissimi da cui ripartire, però deve sviluppare parecchio le sue qualità, altrimenti resterà un giocatore mediocre.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo, son sicuro però che giocare un anno con difficoltà continue lo avrà fatto crescere parecchio a livello mentale.
Deve migliorare ancora tanto, il problema è sempre il contesto in cui viene messo, se è perdente fatica, se è vincente è sempre tra i migliori e lo ha dimostrato nel periodo in cui non perdevamo più una partita con Sinisa.
Se ci fossero soldi infiniti da spendere mi butterei direttamente su Koulibaly.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo, son sicuro però che giocare un anno con difficoltà continue lo avrà fatto crescere parecchio a livello mentale.
> Deve migliorare ancora tanto, il problema è sempre il contesto in cui viene messo, se è perdente fatica, se è vincente è sempre tra i migliori e lo ha dimostrato nel periodo in cui non perdevamo più una partita con Sinisa.
> Se ci fossero soldi infiniti da spendere mi butterei direttamente su Koulibaly.



Che poi, se andiamo a vedere, lo stesso senegalese mostrava evidenti limiti tecnici e soprattutto tattici (spesso sbagliava il tempo dell'anticipo), poi è arrivato Sarri, lo ha disciplinato tatticamente, lo ha inserito in un contesto tattico ben definito e lo ha fatto diventare un mostro. Servirà tempo con Alessio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per me invece la stagione e' positiva,uno dei pochi giocatori da cui ripartire



concordo, poi è ovvio che la squadra fa schifo vada anche in difficoltà, è comprensibile


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2016)

Vedo critiche. Ma sappiate una cosa, la crescita di un giovane passa INEVITABILMENTE per la crescita del Milan stesso. Se la nostra situazione rimarrà questa anche i prossimi anni statene certi, non ci sarà un solo giovane che potrà crescere ed affermarsi, questo è pacifico.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedo critiche. Ma sappiate una cosa, la crescita di un giovane passa INEVITABILMENTE per la crescita del Milan stesso. Se la nostra situazione rimarrà questa anche i prossimi anni statene certi, non ci sarà un solo giovane che potrà crescere ed affermarsi, questo è pacifico.



Da scolpire.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Scegliere se promuoverlo o bocciarlo per questa stagione è indifferente. L'importante è che venga riconfermato, è stato l'unico investimento intelligente fatto da cinque anni a questa parte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

Oggi un disastro.

Ma non è un problema, si sa che se ti affidi ad un ventenne per guidare la difesa (e gli affianchi Zapata) possa succedere.
10 100 1000 Romagnoli, come idea di investimenti


----------



## Il Genio (26 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedo critiche. Ma sappiate una cosa, la crescita di un giovane passa INEVITABILMENTE per la crescita del Milan stesso. Se la nostra situazione rimarrà questa anche i prossimi anni statene certi, non ci sarà un solo giovane che potrà crescere ed affermarsi, questo è pacifico.



Sante parole


----------



## MarcoG (26 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi, questo è un fenomeno...
in questa squadra fa schifo bacca, che fa un lavoro decisamente più semplice ed è terribilmente più esperto..

Qui abbiamo un ragazzino che gioca titolare da difensore centrale in una squadra modesta con ambizioni scudetto. Non è come se giocasse nel sassuolo, qui si vive nell'ombra continua del Milan che è stato, tra cambi modulo e allenatori.
Non so come possa fare un ragazzo della sua età anche solo a non fare cappellate ogni partita.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Aprile 2016)

La situazione attuale è troppo fouri controllo per giudare il ragazzo.


----------



## massvi (6 Maggio 2016)

Mai pensato fosse un difensore di livello, mi sono preso del burlone.
Adesso vorrei qualche difensore del ragazzo che mi spiegasse perchè la sua stagione e' minimamente avvicinabile ai soldi spesi per il cartellino. E perchè c'e' da avere così tanta fiducia. Grazie.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Mai pensato fosse un difensore di livello, mi sono preso del burlone.
> Adesso vorrei qualche difensore del ragazzo che mi spiegasse perchè la sua stagione e' minimamente avvicinabile ai soldi spesi per il cartellino. E perchè c'e' da avere così tanta fiducia. Grazie.



Non difendo il ragazzo anche perchè non mi viene in tasca nulla. 

Ad ogni modo è sicuramente un giovane di prospettiva, per capirlo basta guardare cosa combinano in giro i suoi pari età. Ha fatto una stagione d'esordio secondo me buona, in crescita. Tralasciamo l'ultimo mese, sono saltati tutti gli schemi, non c'è più nessuno che si salva. Il costo del cartellino si sapeva fosse disumano, ma d'altronde gli abbiamo spesi sperando un giorno li valga, oggi no ma era assolutamente prevedibile.


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Maggio 2016)

5 dalla Gazzetta, mah


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> 5 dalla Gazzetta, mah



Ringraziamo l'arbitro per non essere finiti noi in 10 dopo 5 minuti e con un rigore contro. Ieri Alessio è stato indifendibile. Ha sofferto Floccari, di che parliamo?


----------



## kolao95 (8 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo l'arbitro per non essere finiti noi in 10 dopo 5 minuti e con un rigore contro. Ieri Alessio è stato indifendibile. Ha sofferto Floccari, di che parliamo?



Da quello che ho sentito io è stato Floccari a trattenere per prima e a cominciare il fallo. Per il resto non so dirti se il 5 è giusto perché non l'ho vista.


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho sentito io è stato Floccari a trattenere per prima e a cominciare il fallo. Per il resto non so dirti se il 5 è giusto perché non l'ho vista.



Sinceramente mi ha deluso anche ieri, va troppo in difficoltà nell'uno contro uno. E parliamo di Floccari mica Lewandowski. 5,5 se vogliamo essere buoni perchè abbiamo vinto ma per me non ha fatto una prova sufficiente.


----------



## TheZio (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho sentito io è stato Floccari a trattenere per prima e a cominciare il fallo. Per il resto non so dirti se il 5 è giusto perché non l'ho vista.





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi ha deluso anche ieri, va troppo in difficoltà nell'uno contro uno. E parliamo di Floccari mica Lewandowski. 5,5 se vogliamo essere buoni perchè abbiamo vinto ma per me non ha fatto una prova sufficiente.



Io ho visto il primo tempo e non mi è sembrato andare molto in difficoltà...
Poi i voti della gazzetta non devono fare più testo..


----------



## kolao95 (8 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi ha deluso anche ieri, va troppo in difficoltà nell'uno contro uno. E parliamo di Floccari mica Lewandowski. 5,5 se vogliamo essere buoni perchè abbiamo vinto ma per me non ha fatto una prova sufficiente.



Sarà, io vedo che altre testate gli danno addirittura 6,5.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sarà, io vedo che altre testate gli danno addirittura 6,5.



Non ho visto la partita quindi non posso giudicare con conoscenza. Se però altre testate gli danno la sufficienza, vista la storia passata, mi viene il dubbio che anche stavolta la Cazzara abbia dato il solito voto per partito preso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sarà, io vedo che altre testate gli danno addirittura 6,5.



Non lo so a quali testate ti riferisci ma ha preso 5 sia su gazzetta dello sport che su corriere dello sport che sono i due principali giornali sportivi italiani.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non lo so a quali testate ti riferisci ma ha preso 5 sia su gazzetta dello sport che su corriere dello sport che sono i due principali giornali sportivi italiani.



Fantagazzetta, che negli anni si è rivelata decisamente più affidabile della cazzetta, gli dà 6,5. Ma più in generale basta vedere le medie tra le varie testate per capire quanto siano prevenuti quegli imbecilli.


----------



## TheZio (8 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non lo so a quali testate ti riferisci ma ha preso 5 sia su gazzetta dello sport che su corriere dello sport che sono i due principali giornali sportivi italiani.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fantagazzetta, che negli anni si è rivelata decisamente più affidabile della cazzetta, gli dà 6,5. Ma più in generale basta vedere le medie tra le varie testate per capire quanto siano prevenuti quegli imbecilli.



Completo: Cazzara e CorSport voto 5, Tuttosport 6, Voti Italia Fantagazzetta 5,5.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Ma chi se ne frega dei voti, ieri si è fatto rubare la posizione da Floccari. Floccari, per dio


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega dei voti, ieri si è fatto rubare la posizione da Floccari. Floccari, per dio



Non per difenderlo (anzi), ma mi pare chiaro che da quando è andato via Mihajilovic questo con la testa sta tipo a Fregene. Prima non giocava così.


----------



## TheZio (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega dei voti, ieri si è fatto rubare la posizione da Floccari. Floccari, per dio



Bon allora prossimo anno rinnoviamo alla coppia d'oro Mexes-Zapata...
Con loro nessun problema: miglior difesa d'Italia e d'Europa garantita...


----------



## TheZio (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega dei voti, ieri si è fatto rubare la posizione da Floccari. Floccari, per dio



Guarda ho fatto una piccola ricerca e ti do qualche dato oggettivo:

Stagione 2013-14: 38 partite, 49 gol subiti
8^ difesa di serie A, dietro tra le tante, a Torino e Parma

Stagione 2014-15: 38 partite, 50 gol subiti
10^ difesa di serie A, dietro tra le tante, a Chievo, Samp, Genoa e Torino

Stagione 2015-16: 37 partite, 40 gol subiti
5^ difesa di serie A a pari merito con Roma e Fiorentina

Adesso avrà sicuramente meriti Miha, il ringalluzzito Alex, ma anche qualcosina sto ragazzo di 21 anni, o no?
Ti ricordo che a parte lui il resto della difesa è quasi uguale a quello delle precedenti stagioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda ho fatto una piccola ricerca e ti do qualche dato oggettivo:
> 
> Stagione 2013-14: 38 partite, 49 gol subiti
> 8^ difesa di serie A, dietro tra le tante, a Torino e Parma
> ...



Scusa ma non capisco le tue risposte, ho forse paragonato Romagnoli a Zapata, Bonera o Mexes?


----------



## TheZio (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non capisco le tue risposte, ho forse paragonato Romagnoli a Zapata, Bonera o Mexes?



Ho notato una critica eccessiva.. E sinceramente non capisco il perchè.. 
Non penso che un singolo errore in marcatura su Floccari sia decisivo per poter giudicare un giocatore, per lo più di 21 anni. La sua stagione credo sia più che sufficiente visto il contesto in cui ci troviamo. Leggo invece molto disfattismo su sto giocatore, probabilmente sarà per il fatto dei 25 mln.
Non penso che i tifosi del City siano arrabbiati per i 40 spesi per Mangala, o quelli della Juve dei 25 pagati per il discreto terzino Alex Sandro..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Maggio 2016)

Ha 21 anni e gioca in una squadra di scappati di casa. Diamogli tempo.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra che qua gli stiamo dando tutti il tempo. Anzi, ci vorrà ancora qualche anno, nemmeno l'anno prossimo sarà perfetto e nemmeno fra due anni, il ruolo del difensore è diverso rispetto all'attaccante. Ma è forte, basta questo. Sabato ha fatto comunque schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

Romagnoli è fortissimo peró ha una grandissima sfortuna che quando c'era il Re c'era Maldini e Nesta ad insegnare calcio oggi purtroppo lui non ha un punto di riferimento .


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è fortissimo peró ha una grandissima sfortuna che quando c'era il Re c'era Maldini e Nesta ad insegnare calcio oggi purtroppo lui non ha un punto di riferimento .



Gli servirebbe un anno con John Terry


----------



## Hateley (9 Maggio 2016)

Assurdo criticare Romagnoli. Avrebbe solo bisogno di un centrale d'esperienza che lo alleviasse dalle troppe responsabilità e gli insegnasse i trucchetti del mestiere.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Nella girone di ritorno ha fatto diversi errori ma nel complesso consideratà l età e i bidonissimi compagni di reparto mi ritengo soddisfatto. Ovviamente deve crescere, possibilmente insieme a gente di livello.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Maggio 2016)

Chiude bene la stagione con una buona prestazione. Lui e Zapata dei muri ieri.


----------



## massvi (22 Maggio 2016)

Non mi e' piaciuto quest'anno ma ha concluso con una bella partita.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Maggio 2016)

Romagnoli per me e' piu' forte di Rugani


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Romagnoli per me e' piu' forte di Rugani



Puoi togliere per me... Romagnoli ha due pa*le che Rugani se le sogna. Rugani è bravo, ma giocare con l difesa della Juve è un'altra cosa... Vorrei vedere Alessio giocare con Chiellini e Barzagli e vedere quanti errori farebbe.. Credo pochi


----------



## Hammer (22 Maggio 2016)

Lui e Zapata hanno tenuto botta ai fenomeni in attacco da Pallone d'Oro della Juventus. 

Di conseguenza, un bel 4 in Gazzetta se lo meritano tutto


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2016)

Ieri ci ha messo anche cattiveria e fisico, cosa non scontata per lui.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Maggio 2016)

Riapartire da lui affiancandogli un difensore più esperto.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Sono contento per lui perchè ritrova un allenatore che lo conosce e lo ha già allenato. Io temevo sul serio che partisse quest'estate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono contento per lui perchè ritrova un allenatore che lo conosce e lo ha già allenato. Io temevo sul serio che partisse quest'estate.


Quando l'avrebbe allenato Montella?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quando l'avrebbe allenato Montella?



Alla Roma, in primavera (o negli allievi, forse. Non posso giurarci ma ne sono quasi convinto).


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Alla Roma, in primavera (o negli allievi, forse. Non posso giurarci ma ne sono quasi convinto).



Ho verificato, Giovanissimi


----------



## pennyhill (29 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho verificato, Giovanissimi



Quando usciva dalle medie praticamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Alla Roma, in primavera (o negli allievi, forse. Non posso giurarci ma ne sono quasi convinto).



la primavera la allena da anni il papà di de rossi se non sbaglio.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Giugno 2016)

Qualcuno gli disattivi snapchat


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quando usciva dalle medie praticamente.



Giovanissimi non sono gli U17 ? O quelli sono gli allievi naz. ?



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la primavera la allena da anni il papà di de rossi se non sbaglio.



Giusto.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giovanissimi non sono gli U17 ? O quelli sono gli allievi naz. ?



Intendi con la nuova riforma?

Giovanissimi di una volta  13enni (primo anno) e 14enni (che compiono i 15 a stagione iniziata) quindi under 16 e under 15


----------



## mandraghe (2 Luglio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## bmb (2 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nainggolan fuma un pacchetto al giorno


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2016)

A parte che si vede lontano 8km che non sa fumare ... Quindi probabilmente si stava fumando una siga in compagnia e basta .


----------



## mandraghe (2 Luglio 2016)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nainggolan fuma un pacchetto al giorno



E di quando era Cagliari so parecchie storie sulla sua predilezione per la bionda in bottiglia


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Premessa, uno sportivo non lo dovrebbe fare.

Ma voi non avete nemmeno idea di quanti calciatori fumino.


----------



## bmb (3 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A parte che si vede lontano 8km che non sa fumare ... Quindi probabilmente si stava fumando una siga in compagnia e basta .



Esperto


----------



## Jaqen (3 Luglio 2016)

Ma sì, c'ha 21 anni, avrà fumato una sigaretta in compagnia in vacanza. Fra 5 giorni inizia la preparazione


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Continua a non darmi il minimo senso di sicurezza...


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premessa, uno sportivo non lo dovrebbe fare.
> 
> Ma voi non avete nemmeno idea di quanti calciatori fumino.



Buffon fuma ma nessuno gli ha mai rotto? Atleta,miglior portiere al mondo e nei primi della storia......fumatore.quindi?


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Buffon fuma ma nessuno gli ha mai rotto? Atleta,miglior portiere al mondo e nei primi della storia......fumatore.quindi?



Quindi cosa? Devo ripetere il mio discorso? Un calciatore professionista non dovrebbe fumare, ma nel mondo del calcio ce ne sono tantissimi che lo fanno, più di quanti si pensi. Quindi non li critico, anche se ripeto, visto il lavoro che fanno non dovrebbero.


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

spero che possa fare quel salto di qualita' in questa stagione


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2016)

Con la difesa alta è uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione, di testa le prende tutte, grande senso della posizione e dell'anticipo. Con Montella farà benissimo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)

Da quando se n'è andato Miha credo abbia perso un po' di sicurezza. Nelle partite con Miha, anche nei primissimi mesi di adattamento in cui faceva alcuni errori, aveva colpito per concentrazione e posizionamento, oltre al fatto che metteva determinazione e voglia negli interventi, dopodiché con Brocchi si è perso totalmente e anche in queste amichevoli lo vedo piuttosto spaesato.


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quando se n'è andato Miha credo abbia perso un po' di sicurezza. Nelle partite con Miha, anche nei primissimi mesi di adattamento in cui faceva alcuni errori, aveva colpito per concentrazione e posizionamento, oltre al fatto che metteva determinazione e voglia negli interventi, dopodiché con Brocchi si è perso totalmente e anche* in queste amichevoli lo vedo piuttosto spaesato*.



Forse perchè sta giocando insieme a Paletta o Vergara piuttosto che Alex? Per questo servirebbe un difensore piu pronto di Gomez da affiancare


----------



## TheZio (6 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quando se n'è andato Miha credo abbia perso un po' di sicurezza. Nelle partite con Miha, anche nei primissimi mesi di adattamento in cui faceva alcuni errori, aveva colpito per concentrazione e posizionamento, oltre al fatto che metteva determinazione e voglia negli interventi, dopodiché con Brocchi si è perso totalmente e anche in queste amichevoli lo vedo piuttosto spaesato.



Bisogna dire però che ogni volta che lui è uscito, in queste amichevoli, la prestazione della difesa è peggiorata..
Comunque speriamo che insieme a Gomez trovino l'intesa e formino una coppia che diventi il nostro muro!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Forse perchè sta giocando insieme a Paletta o Vergara piuttosto che Alex? Per questo servirebbe un difensore piu pronto di Gomez da affiancare



Sì, ma al di là dell'intesa o meno con un giocatore, deve essere più aggressivo, concentrato e determinato nei duelli con gli avversari. E te lo dice uno che è tutt'altro che un detrattore di Alessio


----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire però che ogni volta che lui è uscito, in queste amichevoli, la prestazione della difesa è peggiorata..
> Comunque speriamo che insieme a Gomez trovino l'intesa e formino una coppia che diventi il nostro muro!



Beh, ma perché è il nostro difensore più forte, però va detto che continua a mostrare alcuni limiti. Comunque io spero che arrivi anche Musacchio. Un pacchetto difensivo formato da Musacchio-Romagnoli con Gomez e Zapata riserve sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continua a non darmi il minimo senso di sicurezza...



Alla sua età non ci sono in giro centrali che danno sicurezza. E' molto giovane, non scordiamolo.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, ma perché è il nostro difensore più forte, però va detto che continua a mostrare alcuni limiti. Comunque io spero che arrivi anche Musacchio. *Un pacchetto difensivo formato da Musacchio-Romagnoli con Gomez e Zapata riserve sarebbe ottimo.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini e Benatia per me è un reparto ottimo. Non Musacchio, Romagnoli, Zapata e Gomez. Scusa eh! Non sarebbe migliore del vecchio reparto difensivo Zaccheroniano.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> kolao95 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Beh, ma perché è il nostro difensore più forte, però va detto che continua a mostrare alcuni limiti. Comunque io spero che arrivi anche Musacchio. *Un pacchetto difensivo formato da Musacchio-Romagnoli con Gomez e Zapata riserve sarebbe ottimo.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## walter 22 (21 Agosto 2016)

Mah...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

Oggi veramente male...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Pessimo sui due gol. Peccato perché nel primo tempo aveva fatto vedere ottime cose..


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2016)

Nel primo tempo molto bene...nel secondo si è addormentato...vallo a capire pure a questo...svegliaaaaa


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

25 milioni...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Come al solito.

Anche se Belotti è fastidiosissimo.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli può diventare il nuovo Bonucci così come il nuovo Ranocchia. Se dal prossimo anno non si sbrigano ad allestirgli intorno una squadra decente il suo destino è segnato.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2016)

L'attenuante del compagno di reparto non potrà andare avanti all'infinito. E' giovane e può diventare un gran difensore, ma anche oggi ha delle responsabilità sui 2 gol...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Un disastro oggi.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2016)

oggi male. Nulla da dire.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Agosto 2016)

parliamoci chiaramente....potrà pure diventare un buon difensore...ma ad oggi è una sciagura....mi ha dato molta più sicurezza Paletta (e ho detto tutto)...preghiamo che Gomez sia buono se no apriti cielo....


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 25 milioni...



Non li valeva lo scorso anno, non li vale quest'anno, ma si sapeva. E' un investimento e come tale va visto. E' molto giovane e non ci sono suoi coetanei in giro per l'Europa che fanno meglio di lui, tu guarda qualsiasi centrale di difesa, prima di diventare un giocatore maturo ed importante deve fare un percorso di crescita che lo porta ad essere un over 26. 

Gli attuali migliori difensori, vedi Ramos e Pepe, piuttosto di Bonucci o Thiago Silva, sono diventati top attorno ai 27.

Non diamo a Romagnoli responsabilità che a questa età non gli possono appartenere, il vero problema è chi gioca a fianco di Alessio, gli è bastato un Alex (un dinosauro ormai) per fargli alzare l'asticella del rendimento. Quest'anno purtroppo a fianco ha delle seghe, di questo passo non mettiamo questo ragazzo nelle condizioni di maturare nel migliore dei modi ed è un vero peccato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Agosto 2016)

Oggi male, ma ci sta. Preferisco un suo errore ad uno di Zapata


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

Comunque paradossale il fatto che oggi i suoi siano stati errori di marcatura e posizionamento, che sono due degli aspetti in cui eccelle di più, mentre spesso negli uno contro uno (in cui viene saltato facilmente) oggi ha chiuso spesso. Gli errori da parte sua ci possono stare, io ricordo Ramos che fino ai 23-24 anni combinava cappellate a non finire, per cui facciamolo maturare, ha pur sempre 21 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2016)

Fino alla disattenzione grande partita, ma l'errore è gravissimo e pesa come un macigno.


----------



## massvi (22 Agosto 2016)

Lento, scarso in marcatura, pochissima forza fisica. Bravo solo a vincere qualche palla che balla addosso all'attaccante (mediocre) avversario e a produrre dei lanci. Ma già so che durante tutto l'anno leggerò fior fior di scuse e invenzioni per questo qui.


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Lento, scarso in marcatura, pochissima forza fisica. Bravo solo a vincere qualche palla che balla addosso all'attaccante (mediocre) avversario e a produrre dei lanci. Ma già so che durante tutto l'anno leggerò fior fior di scuse e invenzioni per questo qui.



Sei andato giu un pò pesante secondo me, come posizione, marcatura e senso dell'anticipo per l'età che ha (21) è uno dei migliori prospetti in circolazione. Secondo me se analizziamo la partita con il toro, ed i gol presi, sul primo guardando bene il replay il giocatore che comunque era incollato a Belotti si fa ingannare dal liscio di Paletta che salta e non prende il pallone di testa. Sul secondo ha delle responsabilità ma ci può stare una partita storta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Patetico, sì, veramente patetico, pessimo anche su Milik

Però senza centrocampo ha comunque un potente alibi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai, una faccia da cane su Snapchat e passa tutto


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2016)

Due partite da 4, ad esser generosi.
Giusto continuare a puntarci, perchè è giovane e il contesto è il peggiore possibile, però ora qualche piccolo dubbio inizia ad insinuarsi...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Chiaro abbia fatto una partita insufficiente ma dei 4 dietro secondo me è stato il migliore...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Chiaro abbia fatto una partita insufficiente ma dei 4 dietro secondo me è stato il migliore...



Quoto, stavolta per me ha davvero degli alibi. Troppo sbilanciati.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto, stavolta per me ha davvero degli alibi. Troppo sbilanciati.



This.

Tra l'altro zero filtro a centrocampo, neanche Kucka è stato utile in fase di non possesso stasera.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Non capisco dove abbia sbagliato. Sull'autogol non ha avuto proprio la forza per rilanciarla di destro.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non capisco dove abbia sbagliato. Sull'autogol non ha avuto proprio la forza per rilanciarla di destro.



Sul primo gol forse, ma è stato fortunatissimo Milik a trovarsela e a tirare così.

Per me non ha molte colpe, poi non ha mai giocato con Gomez.


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Agosto 2016)

Sul primo gol NON ha colpe, ragazzi, non scherziamo, l'errore l'ha fatto Abate che invece di prendere Mertens era a funghi, poi è successo un casino. Sul quarto gol mi ha fatto morire! Poi non vedo molti altri errori, ha fatto bene


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2016)

L'autostima del ragazzo è destinata a scendere di partita in partita, rischia seriamente di bruciarsi.


----------



## massvi (28 Agosto 2016)

Classico autogoal da gioiellino che vale oltre 40 milioni. E grandissima prestazione come sempre.


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2016)

Ieri sera colpevole fino a un certo punto. Mica è colpa sua se Abate si fa saltare dieci volte da Mertens


----------



## Djerry (28 Agosto 2016)

Io mi sono espresso molto negativamente sugli errori contro il Torino ed in generale non sono entrato in feeling con lui, ma ieri sinceramente lo assolvo quasi con formula piena.

Sul quarto gol per me non è tanto grave il pasticcio nell'intervento sulla palla, ma quello che fa prima quando non accompagna l'uscita corretta di Gomez sull'uomo e non fa salire subito la linea tenendo in gioco gli avversari su entrambi i lati, salvo poi appunto fare uno scattino in avanti tardivo che gli fa perdere ulteriore tempo quando deve recuperare all'indietro.
Ovviamente incommentabile la decisione di intervenire con le mani a parare quel tiro, per l'assoluta assenza di lucidità nel vagliare le conseguenze, ma siamo all'episodio da cui credo abbia già imparato a non ripeterlo.

Eppure io intravedo una compatibilità molto molto interessante col paraguaiano, perché quella voglia di accorciare e salire alti in pressione ed in anticipo appartiene ad entrambi di base.

Abbiamo solo bisogno di de-Mihajlovicizzarci ed alzare la linea di circa 20 metri con automatismi che arriveranno presto.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto, stavolta per me ha davvero degli alibi. Troppo sbilanciati.



Si, ha degli alibi per li errori.
Ma a parte errori io non ho notato una sola azione dove mi sono detto, questo puo diventare forte.
Poi ripeto che i giovani vanno difesi e aspettati.
Speriamo solo che sia un momento no.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si, ha degli alibi per li errori.
> Ma a parte errori io non ho notato una sola azione dove mi sono detto, questo puo diventare forte.
> Poi ripeto che i giovani vanno difesi e aspettati.
> Speriamo solo che sia un momento no.



Aò, pigliamo una media di tre gol a partita, ti pare in un contesto simile un difensore possa risultare positivo? E' come criticare un'attaccante quando non riceve un pallone decente in novanta minuti.


----------



## smallball (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aò, pigliamo una media di tre gol a partita, ti pare in un contesto simile un difensore possa risultare positivo? E' come criticare un'attaccante quando non riceve un pallone decente in novanta minuti.



parole sante,l'ambiente peggiore per un difensore


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2016)

ieri non ha fatto male...l'autogol o cmq quell'azione li è capitata e basta...per crescere deve stare in un contesto diverso da questo...


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aò, pigliamo una media di tre gol a partita, ti pare in un contesto simile un difensore possa risultare positivo? E' come criticare un'attaccante quando non riceve un pallone decente in novanta minuti.



No, non si vede una sola azione dove lo vedi recuperare in velocita, uscire a testa alta palla al piede, recuperare un pallone con una scivolata pulita. E queste cose le puoi vedere anche se tutta la difesa fa schifo.
Anzi, ti diro di piu, queste cose le vedi ancora meglio proprio quando i compagni intorno fanno schifo.
Se non vedi nulla di tutto questo vuol dire che il giocatore puo solo esaltarsi con i meccanismi perfetti e con l'aiuto dei compagni.
Questo non vuole dire che e scarso... ma solo che e lontanissimo da essere un fenomeno (o potenziale fenomeno).

Poi ripeto che ho visto Nesta sbagliare tutto il possibile in un Roma - Lazio finita 5-1 con poker di Montella (se non sbaglio).
Quindi anche il giovane Alessio ha tutto il tempo per migliorare.
Ma in queste due prime partite, non ho visto nulla di buono e il mio giudizio tiene anche conto di quello che aveva intorno a lui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2016)

A me non è dispiaciuto. Secondo me Alessio già ora è tra i migliori difensori della Serie A. Ieri gli errori non sono stati fatti dai centrali che si sono mossi bene , ma dai terzini e da quel bradipo di Montolivo soprattutto. Criticare Alessio ormai sembra diventato un hobby. Si può quasi affermare che è una delle pochissime certezze che abbiamo. 

Fa errori? Certo. A 21 anni non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Imparerà da questi? Senza dubbio.


----------



## fra29 (28 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> No, non si vede una sola azione dove lo vedi recuperare in velocita, uscire a testa alta palla al piede, recuperare un pallone con una scivolata pulita. E queste cose le puoi vedere anche se tutta la difesa fa schifo.
> Anzi, ti diro di piu, queste cose le vedi ancora meglio proprio quando i compagni intorno fanno schifo.
> Se non vedi nulla di tutto questo vuol dire che il giocatore puo solo esaltarsi con i meccanismi perfetti e con l'aiuto dei compagni.
> Questo non vuole dire che e scarso... ma solo che e lontanissimo da essere un fenomeno (o potenziale fenomeno).
> ...



Infatti non diventerai mai un Nesta, fenomenale e di un'eleganza spaventosa..
Però se ben curato Romagna può ricalcare le orme di Bonucci che è diventato un top nel suo ruolo grazie ai Vidal e POGBA davanti e soprattutto alla BBC (basta vedere De Sci con Conte). A 20 anni quello forte sembrava esser Ranocchia.. Chissà se avessero invertito le scelte di club che cosa sarebbe stato delle loro carriere.
Cambiatemi il centrocampo e poi valutiamo meglio Romagnoli..


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me non è dispiaciuto. Secondo me Alessio già ora è tra i migliori difensori della Serie A. Ieri gli errori non sono stati fatti dai centrali che si sono mossi bene , ma dai terzini e da quel bradipo di Montolivo soprattutto. Criticare Alessio ormai sembra diventato un hobby. Si può quasi affermare che è una delle pochissime certezze che abbiamo.
> 
> Fa errori? Certo. A 21 anni non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Imparerà da questi? Senza dubbio.



Bravo!

Tra altro per un difensore e tutto molto più difficile in una squadra senza equilibrio come la nostra.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> No, non si vede una sola azione dove lo vedi recuperare in velocita, uscire a testa alta palla al piede, recuperare un pallone con una scivolata pulita. E queste cose le puoi vedere anche se tutta la difesa fa schifo.
> Anzi, ti diro di piu, queste cose le vedi ancora meglio proprio quando i compagni intorno fanno schifo.
> Se non vedi nulla di tutto questo vuol dire che il giocatore puo solo esaltarsi con i meccanismi perfetti e con l'aiuto dei compagni.
> Questo non vuole dire che e scarso... ma solo che e lontanissimo da essere un fenomeno (o potenziale fenomeno).
> ...



Ma non ci sono dubbi che è partito a livello personale maluccio, chi lo nega, certo ripeto è il contesto di squadra che difende male e se prendi ripeto sei reti in due gare la cosa è piuttosto evidente. E non scomodiamo il termine fenomeno, di centrali fenomenali al mondo basta una mano per contarli...ed avanzo qualche dito.


----------



## massvi (29 Agosto 2016)

Quando aveva davanti un interditore come De Jong un anno fa, la musica non cambiava. Erano sempre prestazioni modeste, fallo da rigore contro la Fiorentina (esordio), Empoli che a San Siro fece quel che voleva e solo gli errori degli attaccanti avversari ci salvarono.
Purtroppo questo ragazzo caruccio non ha ancora mostrato nulla, l'acquisto e' stato un capriccio di Mihajlovic e 25 milioni soltanto Galliani poteva spenderli.


----------



## Eziomare (29 Agosto 2016)

Purtroppo sono pienamente daccordo con te, non intravedo in lui nessuna caratteristica che possa elevarlo sopra la media, e' un difensore "normale" come ce ne sono a decine sulla piazza. Il mio maggior cruccio e' la sua inefficacia (eufemismo) negli 1vs1, e' sistematicamente saltato come un birillo da chiunque graviti nella sua zona.
Ritengo che molti milanisti siano condizionati nei loro giudizi da 2 fattori in particolare: l'eta' (come se poi un giovane sia necessariamente destinato a migliorare esponenzialmente) e l'esosa spesa affrontata per accaparrarselo.
Lo rispetto come calciatore perche' il suo impegno non e' mai venuto meno ed e' un ragazzo con la capoccia sulle spalle, personalmente pero' non scommetterei una moneta sul fatto che riuscira' a imporsi come titolare di lungo corso nel Milan ed in nazionale. Per me semplicemente non ne ha le qualita'.
Bonera alla sua eta' per me era piu' forte, ed ho detto tutto.
Spero vivamente di avere preso una clamorosa cantonata con Alessio e che mi smentisca perentoriamente nei prossimi tempi, anche se ripeto, ci credo poco o nulla


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2016)

Non possiamo mandarlo in prestito alla Juve o al Chelsea?


----------



## IronJaguar (29 Agosto 2016)

Concordo con chi dice che potrebbe diventare o un nuovo Bonucci o un nuovo Ranocchia. 
Il contesto in cui è inserito è fortemente penalizzante e rende difficilissimo per un giovane crescere, serve un centrocampo diverso per aiutarlo ed aiutare la difesa.

Detto questo non ho mai compreso chi diceva "eh ma potrebbe diventare il nuovo Nesta". Sono giocatori che non c'entrano nulla l'un con l'altro, Nesta era tutt'altra cosa non solo in termini di eleganza ma proprio di esplosività ed agilità. 
Il problema maggiore di Romagnoli sono i suoi grossi limiti in termini di agilità, di movimento di gambe e bilanciamento. Sono parzialmente correggibili ma sono anche lacune gavi per cui deve lavorare tantissimo su quegli aspetti per diventare un forte difensore di posizione. 

Gli errori di posizionamento e di concentrazione nel nostro contesto possono arrivare, ma deve lavorare tanto per migliorare. Bonucci mi sta antipatico come penso a tutti ma oltre ad aver trovato il contesto giusto si vede quanto abbia lavorato su se stesso.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Ciò che diventerà, nessuno lo sa.

Ma ad oggi è un difensore terribilmente scarso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Settembre 2016)

Oggi ha fatto bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciò che diventerà, nessuno lo sa.
> 
> Ma ad oggi è un difensore terribilmente scarso.



Spero che sia solo una crisi di crescita, sembra De Sciglio come tenuta mentale


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2016)

Bisogna lasciarlo in panchina per il momento, chissene di quanto è stato pagato.

Il discorso vale ancor di più per Bacca.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto bene.



?


----------



## massvi (11 Settembre 2016)

Non sapevo che nell'Udinese giocasse Eto'o dei tempi del Barca. 
Ah no, era Duvan. 

Ha provato a farli segnare ma non ci e' riuscito.
E' definitivamente un Ranocchia con le basi.


----------



## LukeLike (11 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto bene.



Ma che partita hai visto? Montolivo ha fatto bene, Romagnoli ha fatto bene. Né ma com'è che abbiamo perso?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciò che diventerà, nessuno lo sa.
> 
> Ma ad oggi è un difensore terribilmente scarso.



Speriamo che con l'esperienza e la crescita diventi un buon difensore...ma scordiamoci i Nesta ed i Thiago Silva..


----------



## massvi (11 Settembre 2016)

Rodrigo Ely fatto fuori per molto molto meno.
Lui e altri.


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Spero che sia solo una crisi di crescita, sembra De Sciglio come tenuta mentale



Secondo te è un problema suo personale di crescita oppure è l'imbarazzante fase difensiva della squadra a condizionarne le prestazioni? Io, francamente, opto per la seconda.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ?



Non ha sbagliato praticamente nulla. Ormai si sta prendendo una brutta piega di criticarlo a prescindere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo te è un problema suo personale di crescita oppure è l'imbarazzante fase difensiva della squadra a condizionarne le prestazioni? Io, francamente, opto per la seconda.



Ieri le incertezze sono state individuali su palle semplici, in più Paletta al suo fianco al momento non stà facendo rimpiangere Alex,
Anche in under non mi ha fatto impazzire, io dico che è un suo momento non brillante


----------



## folletto (12 Settembre 2016)

Ieri non è stata sicuramente la sua miglior partita, insicuro e molle (ma lenti / molli quasi tutti ieri)


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2016)

Bisogna distinguere come dice Jino, se è scarso lui o se è la fase difensiva collettiva. Dopo il movimento di Abate sul gol di Perica sono sicuro che la colpa è della "difesa", non sua.


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2016)

A me continua a non convincere. Nel senso che non vedo in lui il fenomeno che si dice possa essere.
Vedo un buon difensore, un onesto giocatore ma che non ha nulla di eccezionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bisogna distinguere come dice Jino, se è scarso lui o se è la fase difensiva collettiva. Dopo il movimento di Abate sul gol di Perica sono sicuro che la colpa è della "difesa", non sua.


.


----------



## de sica (12 Settembre 2016)

Di Nesta avrà solo la concittadinanza in comune ! Non continuamo con paragoni azzardati


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Settembre 2016)

La differenza con Nesta e Thiago Silva è anche e soprattutto che loro erano in grado di far ripartire subito la squadra perchè avevano i piedi buoni. Thiago usciva palla al piede, anche davanti al Barcellona. Questi qui spazzano perchè non hanno confidenza in sè. Al massimo fanno gli appoggini in orizzontale


----------



## kolao95 (12 Settembre 2016)

Io veramente fatico a capire gli attacchi a lui per la partita di ieri e per quella col Napoli, tant'è che perfino la Gazzetta che fino allo scorso anno lo puniva alla minima sbavatura, lo ha ritenuto sufficiente sia ieri che due settimane fa. Poi leggo delle lamentele perché non ha saputo proteggere il pallone in alcuni duelli con Zapata a inizio partita. Ragazzi, ma avete visto che quando ci ha provato è stato scaraventato via dal colombiano, riuscite a capire o no che Romagnoli fisicamente non ha proprio i "requisiti fisici" per lottare con dei centravanti di quella stazza? Dovrebbe essere lo staff atletico a capire che deve crescere molto a livello muscolare, esattamente come ha fatto la Juventus con Dybala lo scorso anno: i bianconeri hanno capito che l'argentino avrebbe trovato molti meno spazi e preso molte più botte rispetto a quando stava al Palermo e difatti hanno lavorato per diversi mesi per farlo crescere dal punto di vista fisico. Proprio per questo secondo me attualmente è più adatto a giocare in una difesa a 3 che a 4, la crescita di rendimento di un giocatore passa anche da scelte del genere.

Poi, magari i miei possono sembrarvi discorsi da fan-boy solo perché Romagnoli ha la mia età o chissà perché, ma vi assicuro che non è così, anzi quando Alessio ha commesso degli errori sono sempre venuto a scrivere qui e a riconoscere che aveva sbagliato, dico solo che il ragazzo ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare un grandissimo difensore, lui deve svegliarsi e migliorare in alcuni fondamentali, ma la crescita non dipende solo da lui.


----------



## massvi (14 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> il ragazzo ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare un grandissimo difensore.



Magari nella prossima vita, non in questa.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Magari nella prossima vita, non in questa.



Se tu dici il contrario allora è proprio scritto che diventerà un gran difensore.


----------



## massvi (15 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se tu dici il contrario allora è proprio scritto che diventerà un gran difensore.



Mi fa piacere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non ha sbagliato praticamente nulla. Ormai si sta prendendo una brutta piega di criticarlo a prescindere.



è la moda, una di quelle assurde tipo risvoltini


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2016)

Non vale nemmeno un unghia di Sandro. E sono stato buono. Finiamola di gonfiare i giocatori per quello che non sono. Oggi stava combinando una cappellata delle sue nel secondo tempo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Settembre 2016)

è ancora presto....diciamo però che la puzza di bidone alla lontana inizia a sentirsi....e piantiamola con la scusa del compagno di reparto xkè Paletta sta giocando benissimo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Settembre 2016)

a me è piaciuto tantissimo. Fa ancora errori ma a 21 anni per me ci sta tutto. Che poi errori da galera ancora non ne ho visti.


----------



## danjr (16 Settembre 2016)

Quelli che criticano Romagnoli sono anche gli stessi che esaltano qualsiasi altro giocatore giovane che non vedono giocare con continuità, come ad esempio Laporte. Laporte è fortissimo ma ha 22 e contro il Sassuolo sembrava Vergara


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2016)

Stasera una/due incertezze, per il resto normale amministrazione. In generale comunque, il mio pensiero su Romagnoli ( e questo vale anche per altri giovanissimi giocatori che abbiamo, come Donnarumma, Calabria ecc.. )e' che vada lasciato giocare in pace, perche e' un classe 95. E questo lo dico perche si parla tanto che bisogna puntare sui giovani e poi stiamo sempre a criticarli. Bisogna avere pazienza e possibilmente senza fare paragoni con leggende.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non vale nemmeno un unghia di Sandro. E sono stato buono. Finiamola di gonfiare i giocatori per quello che non sono. Oggi stava combinando una cappellata delle sue nel secondo tempo



Sì, invece mentre chiudeva di tutto su Muriel nel primo tempo stavi dormendo? 'sta moda di criticare ogni giocatore a ogni santissima sbavatura un giorno me la spiegherete.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma voi ve lo ricordate Bonucci nella Juve pre Conte? Si vero? 

E Hummels, ve lo ricordate Hummels come faceva errori una partita si e l'altra pure, prima di maturare del tutto?


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, invece mentre chiudeva di tutto su Muriel nel primo tempo stavi dormendo? 'sta moda di criticare ogni giocatore a ogni santissima sbavatura un giorno me la spiegherete.



Chiudere tutto? A me pare che sia andato in bambola in più di un occasione, per non parlare della palla persa in area che poteva costarci carissimo. Magari sbaglia anche chi lo difende a spada tratta ogni volta, o sbaglio? Io critico quando devo criticare e glorifico quando c'è da glorificare. Al momento romagnoli è stato soppravvalutato da molti, per me. Auguro di sbagliarmi , per il bene del Milan, ma qualche panchina gliela farei fare


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, invece mentre chiudeva di tutto su Muriel nel primo tempo stavi dormendo? 'sta moda di criticare ogni giocatore a ogni santissima sbavatura un giorno me la spiegherete.



La storia è piena di difensori fenomenali a 21 anni. Non capisco perchè Romagnoli non sia ancora a quei livelli...ma poi voglio dire con un centrocampo come il nostro sei super protetto in difesa, quindi le responsabilità del nostro veterano sono ancora maggiori.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Settembre 2016)

Romagnoli per me verrà su bene, ha tutto per diventare un ottimo centrale. Oggi un errore in disimpegno, ma ci sta quando l'allenatore ti chiede di giocarla sempre in uscita e il regista non ti offre soluzioni.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Chiudere tutto? A me pare che sia andato in bambola in più di un occasione, per non parlare della palla persa in area che poteva costarci carissimo. Magari sbaglia anche chi lo difende a spada tratta ogni volta, o sbaglio? Io critico quando devo criticare e glorifico quando c'è da glorificare. Al momento romagnoli è stato soppravvalutato da molti, per me. Auguri di sbagliarmi , per il bene del Milan, ma qualche panchina gliela farei fare



Non è nè sottovalutato e nè soppravvalutato. Quello che stiamo dicendo è che ha 21 anni ed è normale sbagliare a quell'età. Poi il contesto non lo aiuta.


----------



## Victorss (16 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Chiudere tutto? A me pare che sia andato in bambola in più di un occasione, per non parlare della palla persa in area che poteva costarci carissimo. Magari sbaglia anche chi lo difende a spada tratta ogni volta, o sbaglio? Io critico quando devo criticare e glorifico quando c'è da glorificare. Al momento romagnoli è stato soppravvalutato da molti, per me. Auguro di sbagliarmi , per il bene del Milan, ma qualche panchina gliela farei fare



No guarda, Alessio ha giocato un primo tempo perfetto da 7 in Pagella.
Poi è vero nel secondo tempo un brutto errore in uscita e una sbavatura in marcatura.
In ogni caso per te un solo errore come quello è sufficiente per giudicare un intera partita negativamente?
Non è una critica è una domanda seria perchè quello del difensore centrale è ruolo molto delicato e ci sono errori ed errori.


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è nè sottovalutato e nè soppravvalutato. Quello che stiamo dicendo è che ha 21 anni ed è normale sbagliare a quell'età. Poi il contesto non lo aiuta.



Ok, però basta considerarlo un fenomeno o paragonarlo a Nesta. Perché se fai quelle cose non lo sei. Che poi diventi un barzagli ok ben venga, ma attenzione a non farsi false illusioni


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Chiudere tutto? A me pare che sia andato in bambola in più di un occasione, per non parlare della palla persa in area che poteva costarci carissimo. Magari sbaglia anche chi lo difende a spada tratta ogni volta, o sbaglio? Io critico quando devo criticare e glorifico quando c'è da glorificare. Al momento romagnoli è stato soppravvalutato da molti, per me. Auguro di sbagliarmi , per il bene del Milan, ma qualche panchina gliela farei fare



Nel primo tempo è stato perfetto, dai. Nel secondo stava combinando una cappella rischiando di scivolare mentre portava palla sul lato destro (sinistro per noi) del campo che era una roba inguardabile (Suso era sempre per terra quando giocavamo da quel lato nel primo tempo) e ha poi perso uno scontro fisico con Muriel e lì ho sempre detto anche io che ha delle lacune, così come l'ho sempre criticato quando dovevo, però onestamente nelle ultime partite leggo critiche assurde e immeritate (partita col Toro a parte). Mi sbaglierò io..


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> No guarda, Alessio ha giocato un primo tempo perfetto da 7 in Pagella.
> Poi è vero nel secondo tempo un brutto errore in uscita e una sbavatura in marcatura.
> In ogni caso per te un solo errore come quello è sufficiente per giudicare un intera partita negativamente?
> Non è una critica è una domanda seria perchè quello del difensore centrale è ruolo molto delicato e ci sono errori ed errori.



Io mi altero perché spesso leggo "nuovo Nesta", "fenomeno" ect 
Il fenomeno è donnarumma nel nostro caso, non di certo Alessio. Gli auguro di seguire le orme di bonucci, ma oltre non può andare. I Nesta non nascono ogni anno


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non vale nemmeno un unghia di Sandro. E sono stato buono. Finiamola di gonfiare i giocatori per quello che non sono. Oggi stava combinando una cappellata delle sue nel secondo tempo



Ma per me dire che non c'entra niente con Sandro è anche troppo riduttivo.

Io credo ancora in lui ma al momento non è un giocatore affidabile. Poi ha ancora 20 anni, Bonucci a quell'età era a Treviso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Settembre 2016)

Guarda se arrivasse allo stesso livello di Bonucci sarei felicissimo. Mi sa che in molti non si rendono conto quanto sia forte Leonardo.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2016)

Ha l'età dalla sua parte, senza dubbio. Però con Nesta e altri fenomeni c'entra poco. E sono uno di quelli che ci sperava veramente tanto fosse l'erede di Sandrone


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ok, però basta considerarlo un fenomeno o paragonarlo a Nesta. Perché se fai quelle cose non lo sei. Che poi diventi un barzagli ok ben venga, ma attenzione a non farsi false illusioni



E' ancora presto per capire dove andrà e cosa farà da grande.


----------



## Victorss (17 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> E' ancora presto per capire dove andrà e cosa farà da grande.



Esatto e rincaro la dose per dire che è prestissimo, non presto.
Alterna momenti della partita in cui pare sontuoso nelle chiusure e insuperabile a momenti in cui sembra impacciato e molle.
Bisogna aspettare e Alessio deve lavora tanto tanto tanto.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> E' ancora presto per capire dove andrà e cosa farà da grande.



Alessandro Nesta a 22 anni era capitano di una Grande Lazio, e alzava in cielo Coppa delle Coppe e Supercoppa Europea. Quando una ha stoffa si vede subito


----------



## Heaven (17 Settembre 2016)

Il contesto per i giovani è troppo importante. Io credo molto ancora in lui

Questo Milan è probabilmente la peggior squadra per un giovane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Alessandro Nesta a 22 anni era capitano di una Grande Lazio, e alzava in cielo Coppa delle Coppe e Supercoppa Europea. Quando una ha stoffa si vede subito


Appunto, alzava coppe. Romagnoli deve ambire al sesto posto con 'sto Milan.


----------



## Serginho (17 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Alessandro Nesta a 22 anni era capitano di una Grande Lazio, e alzava in cielo Coppa delle Coppe e Supercoppa Europea. Quando una ha stoffa si vede subito



Si ma Nesta era un fenomeno, giocatori cosi nascono una volta ogni 20 anni almeno. Un Barzagli ad esempio, che fino a 28 anni era uno dei tanti e poi e' diventato molto piu' forte nella seconda parte della sua carriera, non lo conti?
Non si puo' prevedere quando e se certi giocatori abbiano uno sviluppo positivo nella propria carriera, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.

Stasera comunque ha giocato bene


----------



## folletto (17 Settembre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si ma Nesta era un fenomeno, giocatori cosi nascono una volta ogni 20 anni almeno. Un Barzagli ad esempio, che fino a 28 anni era uno dei tanti e poi e' diventato molto piu' forte nella seconda parte della sua carriera, non lo conti?
> Non si puo' prevedere quando e se certi giocatori abbiano uno sviluppo positivo nella propria carriera, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> *Stasera comunque ha giocato bene*



Il primo tempo BENE, il secondo molto meno. Secondo me non è in forma e si è visto con l'Udinese, fisicamente non è brillante a differenza di Paletta che è già in gran forma. Comunque sia, fosse Romagnoli il nostro problema.......saremmo a posto


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si ma Nesta era un fenomeno, giocatori cosi nascono una volta ogni 20 anni almeno. Un Barzagli ad esempio, che fino a 28 anni era uno dei tanti e poi e' diventato molto piu' forte nella seconda parte della sua carriera, non lo conti?
> Non si puo' prevedere quando e se certi giocatori abbiano uno sviluppo positivo nella propria carriera, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> Stasera comunque ha giocato bene



Parlo dei giorni nostri in modo che tutti possano cogliere cosa intendo, attualmente tra i migliori difensori al mondo secondo me ci sono Pepe, Bonucci, Ramos, Silva...ok? Questi tre sono stati almeno fino ai ventisette anni giocatori normalissimi, con dei limiti, con degli errori marchiani quasi ad ogni partita...verso i 28 anni sono maturati e diventati centrali forti ed affidabili. 

Romagnoli quanti hanni ha? Pochi, allora non aspettiamoci faccia il fenomeno. In molti lo criticano perchè non da sicurezza, ed è vero, ma allora mi vengano fatti i nomi di centrali di 22 anni affidabili. Lo stesso Varane di cui tutti ne parlano bene da quanti cavolo di anni lo si sta aspettando!?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ha l'età dalla sua parte, senza dubbio. Però con Nesta e altri fenomeni c'entra poco. E sono uno di quelli che ci sperava veramente tanto fosse l'erede di Sandrone



ma chi ha detto che è come Nesta? Chi? I giornalai da strapazzo. Qua dentro mai nessun sano di mente lo avrebbe accostato a Nesta. Quindi basta con questo confronto che Alessio non vincerà mai in carriera (ma probabilmente nessun top difensore mondiale lo vincerebbe) e facciamolo crescere tranquillo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma chi ha detto che è come Nesta? Chi? I giornalai da strapazzo. Qua dentro mai nessun sano di mente lo avrebbe accostato a Nesta. Quindi basta con questo confronto che Alessio non vincerà mai in carriera (ma probabilmente nessun top difensore mondiale lo vincerebbe) e facciamolo crescere tranquillo.



Ma si infatti il paradosso è quello , cioè NESTA !!! Nessun difensore al mondo oggi sarebbe all altezza . Forse il Thiago del Milan , che comunque aveva come chioccia lo stesso Nesta .


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me c'è troppo "conservatismo" quando si parla di Alessio. Altri giocatori non hanno avuto la stessa fiducia, etichettati subito come scarti. Comunque , se qualcuno avesse prestato attenzione noterà che prima scrissi tranquillamente: " mi auguro possa seguire le orme di bonucci, o diventare un barzagli", per cui caso chiuso. 
Ho solo detto che con Nesta ed altri fenomeni non c'entra nulla. L'età non può essere sempre l'alibi a cui attaccarsi altrimenti finiamo come con Balotelli e pato.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Settembre 2016)

ieri ha mostrato un ottimo senso dell'anticipo e una discreta sicurezza palla al piede. Bene.
Purtroppo qualche cappellata continua a farla.
Faccio notare solo che una cosa sicuramente a 21 anni devi averla, altrimenti non viene con l'esperienza. La forza fisica, la velocità, la reattività e l'esplosività. Romagnoli non le ha, o quantomeno non eccelle in alcuna di queste doti. Non è veloce, non è rapido (sbraccia sempre quando puntato nell 1 vs 1 perchè non ha il baricentro basso e smanaccia per fermare l'avversario), non ha un'elevazione mostruosa. Spero maturando diventi talmente forte tatticamente da sopperire alle sue mancanze oggettive fisiche. A quel punto l'unico paragone corretto sarebbe Billy Costacurta, giocatore con un fisico ridicolo e delle performance da dopo lavoro ferroviario ma con un senso tattico MOSTRUOSO.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Settembre 2016)

spero non diventi un Ranocchia..


----------



## danjr (17 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è troppo "conservatismo" quando si parla di Alessio. Altri giocatori non hanno avuto la stessa fiducia, etichettati subito come scarti. Comunque , se qualcuno avesse prestato attenzione noterà che prima scrissi tranquillamente: " mi auguro possa seguire le orme di bonucci, o diventare un barzagli", per cui caso chiuso.
> Ho solo detto che con Nesta ed altri fenomeni non c'entra nulla. L'età non può essere sempre l'alibi a cui attaccarsi altrimenti finiamo come con Balotelli e pato.


Nessuno Difensore contemporaneo è all'altezza di Nesta...


----------



## danjr (17 Settembre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ieri ha mostrato un ottimo senso dell'anticipo e una discreta sicurezza palla al piede. Bene.
> Purtroppo qualche cappellata continua a farla.
> Faccio notare solo che una cosa sicuramente a 21 anni devi averla, altrimenti non viene con l'esperienza. La forza fisica, la velocità, la reattività e l'esplosività. Romagnoli non le ha, o quantomeno non eccelle in alcuna di queste doti. Non è veloce, non è rapido (sbraccia sempre quando puntato nell 1 vs 1 perchè non ha il baricentro basso e smanaccia per fermare l'avversario), non ha un'elevazione mostruosa. Spero maturando diventi talmente forte tatticamente da sopperire alle sue mancanze oggettive fisiche. A quel punto l'unico paragone corretto sarebbe Billy Costacurta, giocatore con un fisico ridicolo e delle performance da dopo lavoro ferroviario ma con un senso tattico MOSTRUOSO.



Insomma, meglio vergara che comunque è velocissimo o ely che ha grande elevazione e fisico statuario


----------



## Serginho (17 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parlo dei giorni nostri in modo che tutti possano cogliere cosa intendo, attualmente tra i migliori difensori al mondo secondo me ci sono Pepe, Bonucci, Ramos, Silva...ok? Questi tre sono stati almeno fino ai ventisette anni giocatori normalissimi, con dei limiti, con degli errori marchiani quasi ad ogni partita...verso i 28 anni sono maturati e diventati centrali forti ed affidabili.
> 
> Romagnoli quanti hanni ha? Pochi, allora non aspettiamoci faccia il fenomeno. In molti lo criticano perchè non da sicurezza, ed è vero, ma allora mi vengano fatti i nomi di centrali di 22 anni affidabili. Lo stesso Varane di cui tutti ne parlano bene da quanti cavolo di anni lo si sta aspettando!?



Io sono dell'idea che i centrali e i portieri migliorino con l'avanzare dell'età, sono ruoli delicati per cui ci vuole prima di tutto esperienza. Poi chiaro ci siano i fenomeni, ma quelli come ho già detto escono fuori ogni 20 anni


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io sono dell'idea che i centrali e i portieri migliorino con l'avanzare dell'età, sono ruoli delicati per cui ci vuole prima di tutto esperienza. Poi chiaro ci siano i fenomeni, ma quelli come ho già detto escono fuori ogni 20 anni



Si ma in difesa il fenomeno a vent'anni dove lo trovi?! Trovi il ragazzo che ha le capacità per poterlo diventare...ma come dici tu, serve l'esperienza. Io non so se Romagnoli diventerà un fenomeno, ma un giocatore che alla sua età vanta già cosi tante presenze tra i professionisti e le sta facendo nel Milan che per quanto sia ridotto male è una maglia che pesa, certo l'evoluzione di questo ragazzo passa inevitabilmente anche con l'evoluzione del club stesso.

Io sento parlare sempre di Nesta...ma cavoli, forse i più giovani lo hanno conosciuto come fenomeno fatto e finito, ma a vent'anni aveva anche lui le sue incertezze, i suoi errori.


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma in difesa il fenomeno a vent'anni dove lo trovi?! Trovi il ragazzo che ha le capacità per poterlo diventare...ma come dici tu, serve l'esperienza. Io non so se Romagnoli diventerà un fenomeno, ma un giocatore che alla sua età vanta già cosi tante presenze tra i professionisti e le sta facendo nel Milan che per quanto sia ridotto male è una maglia che pesa, certo l'evoluzione di questo ragazzo passa inevitabilmente anche con l'evoluzione del club stesso.
> 
> Io sento parlare sempre di Nesta...ma cavoli, forse i più giovani lo hanno conosciuto come fenomeno fatto e finito, ma a vent'anni aveva anche lui le sue incertezze, i suoi errori.



Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Speriamo ripeta la prestazione fatta con la Samp, molto bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

No ma è più forte paletta


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2016)

Prestazione eccellente

Immobile esisteva?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Bella, Alessio!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2016)

finalmente sicuro su ogni intervento...partita perfetta...sperem...


----------



## Lorenzo (20 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No ma è più forte paletta



Avrei capito il tuo post se almeno Paletta avesse fatto UN errore, invece è stato impeccabile pure stasera.

Ma finalmente anche Romagnoli, che fino ad oggi non mi aveva mai convinto appieno in questa stagione. Era in crescita già con la Samp, speriamo continui così.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Settembre 2016)

Prestazione che da fiducia e allontana le critiche (ingiuste). Quello che conforta è che mentalmente c'è.

Se vi ricordate non ha avuto un buon inizio nemmeno la scorsa stagione, non sarà mica che entra in condizione con ritardo rispetto agli altri?


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2016)

Per me meglio paletta di lui. Comunque prestazione decente, con qualche buona chiusura, come quella su felipe anderson nel secondo tempo.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Buona partita oggi ma a reggere la difesa è, strano a dirlo, Paletta.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buona partita oggi ma a reggere la difesa è, strano a dirlo, Paletta.



perfetto, è questa la chiave. Se accanto a lui c'è un difensore solido, che guida la difesa (stranamente Paletta) cresce a vista d'occhio nelle prestazioni e diventa più sicuro. Direi che è un processo ovvio e scontato...e per questo urge un difensore top l'anno prossimo da affiancargli.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Settembre 2016)

Sembra sia tornato l'diesel Alessio..


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Settembre 2016)

Diamogli tempo, ieri ha fatto una buona gara, nulla di trascendentale, ma è stato sicuro su ogni intervento, il ragazzo evidentemente ha bisogno di giocare prima di entrare in condizione (come la maggior parte dei giocatori forti aggiungerei). Ricordate che sta affrontando il suo percorso di crescita praticamente da solo; ma comunque piano piano le prestazioni e l'intesa con Paletta (Vera sorpresa di questo avvio) stanno crescendo. Quindi, adesso con calma, è un 95 e deve avere tempo di sbagliare e di migliorarsi!


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buona partita oggi ma a reggere la difesa è, strano a dirlo, Paletta.



Sarei stupito del contrario.


----------



## Love (21 Settembre 2016)

per farlo crescere gli affiancherei un paio di anni Thiago Silva...non sarebbe male come coppia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2016)

Sarà, ma ieri Paletta si è clamorosamente perso l'uomo al limite dell'area, fortunatamente ha tirato un mezzo piattone di mancino e Gigio ha parato facile.

Romagnoli zero sbavature e molto bene in uscita.

Pagella gazzetta? Paletta 7 Romagnoli 6,5


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma ieri Paletta si è clamorosamente perso l'uomo al limite dell'area, fortunatamente ha tirato un mezzo piattone di mancino e Gigio ha parato facile.
> 
> *Romagnoli zero sbavature e molto bene in uscita.*
> 
> Pagella gazzetta? Paletta 7 Romagnoli 6,5





Ne ha fatte parecchie. Chi ha mandato al tiro Immobile ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatte parecchie. Chi ha mandato al tiro Immobile ?



Montolivo se non ricordo male .


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Montolivo se non ricordo male .



Sì ma lui si è fatto anticipare sulla spizzata.

Andiamoci cauti, sappiamo che è difficile crescere per un giovane però ha ancora un sacco di strada da fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma lui si è fatto anticipare sulla spizzata.
> 
> Andiamoci cauti, sappiamo che è difficile crescere per un giovane però ha ancora un sacco di strada da fare.



Sono d'accordo, ma imputargli qualcosa ieri secondo me è un po' da prevenuti, colpa secondo me dell'andazzo giornalistico-televisivo, un po' come con Bonavenutura

Sono i due bersagli al momento, non si sa bene perché.


----------



## de sica (21 Settembre 2016)

Ma anche imputare qualcosa al paletta di ieri sera è da arresto immediato. Cerchiamo di essere equilibrati. Entrambi hanno fatto bene. Solo che romagnoli ha ancora molta strada da fare e, per il suo bene, meglio avere più critiche per crescere che lodi non necessarie


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma imputargli qualcosa ieri secondo me è un po' da prevenuti, colpa secondo me dell'andazzo giornalistico-televisivo, un po' come con Bonavenutura
> 
> Sono i due bersagli al momento, non si sa bene perché.



Perchè rispetto ai Poli di turno hanno fatto vedere di meglio.

Li terrei entrambi in panchina, magari si svegliano come Bacca.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma imputargli qualcosa ieri secondo me è un po' da prevenuti, colpa secondo me dell'andazzo giornalistico-televisivo, un po' come con Bonavenutura
> 
> Sono i due bersagli al momento, non si sa bene perché.



Che poi i detrattori di Romagnoli arrivano addirittura a imputargli che "si è fatto anticipare sulla spizzata".
Ma ci rendiamo conto? Ma lo sapete che in campo ci sono anche gli avversari?
Ieri sera Alessio è stato SONTUOSO.
Quando sbaglia è giusto bastonarlo ma quando fa bene fa bene, non siete obbiettivi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Prima partita senza Alessio e prendiamo 3 gol come dei polli. Ditemi voi se è solo una casualità, per me non lo è. Torna presto Roma, che senza di te ciao core.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Prima partita senza Alessio e prendiamo 3 gol come dei polli. Ditemi voi se è solo una casualità, per me non lo è. Torna presto Roma, che senza di te ciao core.


C'era anche in tutte le goleade della passata stagione e dell'inizio di questa 
Detto questo, giocatore imprescindibile per questo Milan. Anche per le capacità di impostazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> C'era anche in tutte le goleade della passata stagione e dell'inizio di questa
> Detto questo, giocatore imprescindibile per questo Milan. Anche per le capacità di impostazione.



Vero, ma è questo l'anno in cui abbiamo fatto 3 partite di fila senza subire gol, quindi l'anno scorso non c'entra nulla. La squadra ha trovato la quadra con lui in campo, non con lui in panchina/infortunato e la differenza si nota. A parte il fatto che è davvero forte per la sua età, dà molta più tranquillità alla difesa. Se poi il sostituto è quel cesso di Gomez, ciao core!


----------



## Albijol (2 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Prima partita senza Alessio e prendiamo 3 gol come dei polli. Ditemi voi se è solo una casualità, per me non lo è. Torna presto Roma, che senza di te ciao core.



La cosa più assurda è che Romagnoli viene ingiustamente criticato da TUTTI (forum, milanisti, interisti, giornalai)...ecco si è visto senza di lui quanto vale la nostra difesa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è che Romagnoli viene ingiustamente criticato da TUTTI (forum, milanisti, interisti, giornalai)...ecco si è visto senza di lui quanto vale la nostra difesa.



Esatto, è quello che dico io. Giusto anche elogiare Paletta, ma il leader della difesa è Romagnoli, ed è un ragazzino del 95 che gioca titolare nel Milan, nel ruolo più complicato. Stasera la differenza si è vista eccome. Se Conte lo vuole al Chelsea, ed è pronto a far follie per lui, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Ottobre 2016)

Hi, haters


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto abbiamo sofferto in impostazione senza lui non si sa.


----------



## smallball (6 Ottobre 2016)

esordio in nazionale maggiore in una partita delicatissima...vai Alessio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2016)

vai Ale , voglio proprio vedere che fai in una difesa a 3 .


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2016)

Vediamo che combina in una difesa a 3. Questo sarà un test importante


----------



## Tobi (6 Ottobre 2016)

soprattutto con 2 difensori di livello accanto


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vediamo che combina in una difesa a 3. Questo sarà un test importante



Totalmente inadatto a fare ciò che gli si chiede, a 3 può giocare solo in mezzo


Probabilmente sarà un disastro


----------



## Reblanck (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ma per molti non era un brocco Alessio ? 
Solo quando manca ve ne accorgete quanto è importante e forte.


----------



## Alex (6 Ottobre 2016)

non ho visto attentamente la partita ma mi pare abbia giocato decentemente


----------



## koti (6 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo, bella partita all'esordio in nazionale


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2016)

Stasera maestoso! mi ha stupito veramente!!


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissima partita


----------



## kolao95 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Gran partita. Da 7 pieno.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Ottobre 2016)

Non è per niente fuori luogo con la nazionale, e si meriterebbe pure di giocare la prossima.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2016)

in netta crescita, altro che Chiellini


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Bella partita stasera.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Grande partite. Il migliore in campo.


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fenomeno


----------



## Tobi (7 Ottobre 2016)

non l ho vista, riassunto della sua partita?


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non l ho vista, riassunto della sua partita?



Ha giocato bene. nel primo tempo è stato sulle sue perchè soffrivamo, ma nel secondo tempo si è mostrato sicuro.


----------



## neversayconte (7 Ottobre 2016)

scusate se mi ricorda il nostro ex n.13


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha giocato bene. nel primo tempo è stato sulle sue perchè soffrivamo, ma nel secondo tempo si è mostrato sicuro.



Si è proprio visto che con accanto quei due è un altro giocatore.


----------



## Therealsalva (7 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si è proprio visto che con accanto quei due è un altro giocatore.



Davvero! Partitona, sarei curioso di vederlo anche alda centrale al posto di Bonucci, chissà se ci sarà modo!


----------



## smallball (7 Ottobre 2016)

ottima prestazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Ottobre 2016)

Questo è quello che può essere se avesse accanto qualcuno che gli insegnasse il mestiere, lo sgravasse di responsabilità e lo tranquillizzasse. Avrebbe la strada spianata verso un gran futuro. 

Thiago, tieniti libero per luglio... 5 anni di villeggiatura dorata al PSG son più che sufficienti


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Ottobre 2016)

Davvero ottima prestazione, soprattutto considerato la batteria di califfi che la Spagna può schierare davanti, da Diego Costa a Morata.
Fossi in Chiellini, dopo ieri sera avrei qualche pensiero in più.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Però attenzione, la partita di ieri sera la difesa era schierata a 3, e lui ha fatto il centrale di sinistra. Bisogna capire che influenza c'è tra la sua prestazione, i compagni e il modulo.


----------



## de sica (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tuttosport gli ha messo 6


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però attenzione, la partita di ieri sera la difesa era schierata a 3, e lui ha fatto il centrale di sinistra. Bisogna capire che influenza c'è tra la sua prestazione, i compagni e il modulo.



Un giocatore normale si sarebbe spaventato al suo esordio in nazionale contro la Spagna. A questo punto facciamo giocare pure Rossettini, tanto conta il modulo e chi gioca al suo fianco. 

Romagnoli ha risposto alla grande e dimostrato di essere un giocatore da nazionale, fine della storia a prescindere da modulo e altre cose.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Tuttosport gli ha messo 6



Fosse stato della Juve avrebbe avuto almeno un voto in più, veramente vergognosi..migliore in campo dell'Italia, concordo con chi dice che accanto a gente forte Alessio si attesta sugli stessi livelli..anche con Paletta, onesto mestierante d'esperienza, sta facendo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che può essere se avesse accanto qualcuno che gli insegnasse il mestiere, lo sgravasse di responsabilità e lo tranquillizzasse. Avrebbe la strada spianata verso un gran futuro.
> 
> Thiago, tieniti libero per luglio... 5 anni di villeggiatura dorata al PSG son più che sufficienti



Amen.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Ottobre 2016)

Questo qui è un fenomeno...forse non sarà mai Nesta ma sicuramente è il futuro perno della nazionale...e spero anche capitano rossonero.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Ottobre 2016)

Questo ragazzo ha la tranquilità di un campione, credo sia questa la sua principale qualità.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ieri buonissima partita! Migliore in campo insieme a Barzagli! Avanti cosi Alessio!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2016)

Guarda caso una volta messo in un reparto difensivo organizzato non solo non ha sfigurato,ma è addirittura risultato il migliore.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Ottobre 2016)

non ho visto tutta la partita, contento di leggere che è stato uno dei migliori in campo..


----------



## prebozzio (7 Ottobre 2016)

Felicissimo per lui. Adesso prendiamogli dei compagni all'altezza anche nel Milan (non me ne voglia l'idolissimo Paletta)


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2016)

Bell'esordio ieri, bravo Alessio!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Ottobre 2016)

Che calciatore sta diventando? Fortissimo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

Faceva tenerezza da terzino, quando sovrapponeva davanti all'uomo 

Grande però


----------



## danjr (9 Ottobre 2016)

A differenza di de Sciglio non ha paura di farsi dare la palla


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Prestazione sufficiente stasera, il meno peggio dietro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ha fatto bene, considerando il centrocampo ridicolo che aveva l'Italia. Non esiste difensore che possa difendere con questo schifo di formazione messa in campo da Sventura.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene, considerando il centrocampo ridicolo che aveva l'Italia. Non esiste difensore che possa difendere con questo schifo di formazione messa in campo da Sventura.



Esatto, ha fatto meglio dei gobbi e in generale è stato uno dei migliori dell'italia.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Stasera perfetto. Molto meglio di Paletta, che ho visto in affanno in alcuni casi.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Stasera perfetto. Molto meglio di Paletta, che ho visto in affanno in alcuni casi.



probabilmente per via dell'età, stasera i clivensi hanno martellato abbastanza, soprattutto nel primo tempo..e anche i reparti non erano molto compatti..un dispendio fisico che sarà pesato sicuramente di meno al giovane Alessio


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2016)

Rispetto ad inizio campionato in cui aveva qualche problema fisico ora ha ritrovato la miglior condizione e si vede, le prestazioni sono lievitate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2016)

Sta crescendo, le prime oscure partite sembrano essere un ricordo, ora c'è uno degli attacchi più forti al mondo da contrastare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Felice di averti sempre sostenuto e difeso quando qui dentro erano pronti a crocifiggerti subito per qualche partita opaca. 

21 anni Alessio, 21 anni!! Prenditi il futuro di questo Milan.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2016)

fenomeno. le prende tutte


----------



## danjr (23 Ottobre 2016)

Spero che i critici di questo giocatore stiamo zitti per qualche mesetto ora...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Partita meravigliosa, con la solita pulizia.

Anche quest'anno a metà Ottobre ha fatto un passo in avanti come l'anno scorso dopo l'espulsione di Genova


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2016)

Rispetto all'anno scorso ora mi dà veramente sicurezza.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissimo Alessio! Nel primo tempo ha sofferto qualche accelerazione in campo aperto, ma nel secondo è stato maestoso. Gran partita!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ringrazierò Sinisa A VITA


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ringrazierò Sinisa A VITA



Concordo...ha stressato talmente tanto l'anima finchè gliel'hanno preso... non l'avesse fatto chissà che feticcio ci portava il Gallo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo , anche ieri un muro . C'è da dire che Palettone sta facendo i miracoli


----------



## smallball (23 Ottobre 2016)

bravissimo,grande partita


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravo , anche ieri un muro . C'è da dire che Palettone sta facendo i miracoli



Non abbiamo bisogno di nessun centrale per gennaio. E la coppia Paletta-Romagnoli è molto più forte di quello che si crede...per dire...io di certo non la scambierei con Manolas-Fazio oppure quella del Napoli. Solo con quella della Juve ma grazie al pero.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ringrazierò Sinisa A VITA



Esatto, così come per Gigio che senza Sinisa magari avrebbe fatto ancora un anno di panchina. 

Alessio è veramente bravo e preciso negli interventi, anche ieri un recupero su un gobbo da stropicciarsi gli occhi per la foga che ci ha messo..non a caso anche la Gazzetta ha scritto che sta giocando benissimo, ho detto tutto..


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Sempre più simile ad un altro numero 13 rossonero...e non mi riferisco al fatto che anche Alessio adesso si lega i capelli con l'elastico.

Chissà se anche ora i tifosi della Roma continuano a pensare che i 25 milioni spesi per strapparglielo siano stati una grandissima fesseria. Dubito che pensino ancora di averci rifilato una grossa fregatura.


E intanto Rugani continua a marcire in panca, mentre Alessio migliora di partita in partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo...ha stressato talmente tanto l'anima finchè gliel'hanno preso... non l'avesse fatto chissà che feticcio ci portava il Gallo.



Ranocchia.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2016)

Qui tutti vi sciogliete quando si parla di Romagnoli ed io ancora non capisco perche'.
Un difensore centrale che abbia tra i suoi lati negativi la quasi incapacita' a chiudere qualsivoglia attaccante che provi a superarlo in un 1 vs 1 diretto e' a mio avviso come un centravanti che a causa di due piedi bananati abbia difficolta' a centrare la porta.
Ho il massimo rispetto per Alessio, per la sua serieta' e la sua professionalita', ma in tutta sincerita' lo trovo un difensore normalissimo, se ponessimo un Acerbi, un Astori o chi per loro nella stessa condizione e nello stesso contesto credete che farebbero peggio? Personalmente no.
Rendiamoci conto che Paletta (Paletta) al suo cospetto sembra Jaap Stam.
Leggo spesso (rimanendo puntualmente basito) sul foro di tifosi che lo paragonano a Sandro Nesta e mi domando: sono persone molto giovani (che per forza di cose Sandrino non l'hanno mai visto se non nella sua fase calante, dove comunque era superiore a tutti gli attuali centrali di A) oppure davvero sono io che di calcio non capisco piu' un ca...?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Qui tutti vi sciogliete quando si parla di Romagnoli ed io ancora non capisco perche'.
> Un difensore centrale che abbia tra i suoi lati negativi la quasi incapacita' a chiudere qualsivoglia attaccante che provi a superarlo in un 1 vs 1 diretto e' a mio avviso come un centravanti che a causa di due piedi bananati abbia difficolta' a centrare la porta.
> Ho il massimo rispetto per Alessio, per la sua serieta' e la sua professionalita', ma in tutta sincerita' lo trovo un difensore normalissimo, se ponessimo un Acerbi, un Astori o chi per loro nella stessa condizione e nello stesso contesto credete che farebbero peggio? Personalmente no.
> Rendiamoci conto che Paletta (Paletta) al suo cospetto sembra Jaap Stam.
> Leggo spesso (rimanendo puntualmente basito) sul foro di tifosi che lo paragonano a Sandro Nesta e mi domando: sono persone molto giovani (che per forza di cose Sandrino non l'hanno mai visto se non nella sua fase calante, dove comunque era superiore a tutti gli attuali centrali di A) oppure davvero sono io che di calcio non capisco piu' un ca...?



Capisco il tuo sfogo e la tua insoddisfazione ma è il metro di paragone che è sbagliato. Sandro era un mostro. Come era un mostro cannavaro. Cosi come erano fortissimi tutti i centrali di difesa italiani fino a 15-20 anni fa. 
La crisi è generazionale e globale perchè pare ( per assurdo che possa sembrare ) che i difensori moderni abbiano lacune nella pura arte del difensore e cioè nella marcatura , nel corpo a corpo e nella lettura delle situazioni. Il problema nasce da molto lontano e si deve dare un'occhiata alle scuole calcio e a come vi si lavora. L'esaltazione del gioco a zona ha creato DISASTRI perchè i ragazzi ora hanno perso il senso della marcatura pura. E' paradossale come situazione perchè la difesa a zona poi non è altro che una marcatura a uomo dentro la zona, piccolo gioco di parole per spiegare che non si può disimparare a marcare o non si può riporre nell'armadietto la capacità di badare all'uomo. Eppure ti garantisco che lavorando da anni nelle scuole calcio ho notato questo episodio paradossale : le nuove generazioni hanno limiti in marcatura mentre hanno altre doti eccelse. I calciatori da te citati ( acerbi ad es. ) non sono profili da big e per questo vengono snobbati perchè nelle grandi squadre ora si richiede la capacità di giocare dal basso. Capacità che ha romagnoli ma che non ha acerbi che abbiamo AMMIRATO anche nel nostro milan. Quante volte lo mandava l'avversario volutamente sul piede destro per vederlo perdersi sistematicamente?? Cosi che il buon francesco doveva girarsi e rigirarsi in veroniche per poi perdersi sulla linea di bordo campo e cercare un lungo linea in orizzontale banale quanto sterile. Per farla breve romagnoli non è nesta ma è uno dei pochi italiani validi che siano usciti negli ultimi 10 anni e che possa avere un profilo da big. Si deve molto lavorare nel corpo a corpo perchè non regge l'avversario e perde i duelli a volte. E io concordo con te : una roba del genere una volta non la si vedeva fare nemmeno a calori, anzichè a ferri, petruzzi, pierini, villa e chissà quanti altri. Perchè negli anni passati a un difensore si chiedeva innanzitutto di marcare, di tenere a bada l'uomo e di menare. Ora non si mena neanche più, perchè il calcio tutela i talenti. Giustamente o ingiustamente. Punti di vista.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Ha fatto un errore ma meglio che sia arrivato sul 2-0 che sul 1-0. Alla fine non ci ha costato punti. 

Deve migliorare nelle situazioni di 1 vs 1. Lo si sapeva prima e lo si sa anche adesso, per favore non cominciamo con la storia che è scarso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Qui tutti vi sciogliete quando si parla di Romagnoli ed io ancora non capisco perche'.
> Un difensore centrale che abbia tra i suoi lati negativi la quasi incapacita' a chiudere qualsivoglia attaccante che provi a superarlo in un 1 vs 1 diretto e' a mio avviso come un centravanti che a causa di due piedi bananati abbia difficolta' a centrare la porta.
> Ho il massimo rispetto per Alessio, per la sua serieta' e la sua professionalita', ma in tutta sincerita' lo trovo un difensore normalissimo, se ponessimo un Acerbi, un Astori o chi per loro nella stessa condizione e nello stesso contesto credete che farebbero peggio? Personalmente no.
> Rendiamoci conto che Paletta (Paletta) al suo cospetto sembra Jaap Stam.
> Leggo spesso (rimanendo puntualmente basito) sul foro di tifosi che lo paragonano a Sandro Nesta e mi domando: sono persone molto giovani (che per forza di cose Sandrino non l'hanno mai visto se non nella sua fase calante, dove comunque era superiore a tutti gli attuali centrali di A) oppure davvero sono io che di calcio non capisco piu' un ca...?



Quale Alessandro Nesta? Quello che si faceva ucellare da Del Vecchio?


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Qui tutti vi sciogliete quando si parla di Romagnoli ed io ancora non capisco perche'.
> Un difensore centrale che abbia tra i suoi lati negativi la quasi incapacita' a chiudere qualsivoglia attaccante che provi a superarlo in un 1 vs 1 diretto e' a mio avviso come un centravanti che a causa di due piedi bananati abbia difficolta' a centrare la porta.
> Ho il massimo rispetto per Alessio, per la sua serieta' e la sua professionalita', ma in tutta sincerita' lo trovo un difensore normalissimo, se ponessimo un Acerbi, un Astori o chi per loro nella stessa condizione e nello stesso contesto credete che farebbero peggio? Personalmente no.
> Rendiamoci conto che Paletta (Paletta) al suo cospetto sembra Jaap Stam.
> Leggo spesso (rimanendo puntualmente basito) sul foro di tifosi che lo paragonano a Sandro Nesta e mi domando: sono persone molto giovani (che per forza di cose Sandrino non l'hanno mai visto se non nella sua fase calante, dove comunque era superiore a tutti gli attuali centrali di A) oppure davvero sono io che di calcio non capisco piu' un ca...?



Ma se ieri ha retto da solo la difesa. Sul 3-0 è sbandato completamente per carità, ma se ci mettiamo a criticare lui dovremmo riempire gli altri topic di insulti, su. Per quanto mi riguarda non intravedere le capacità in lui è grave, eh.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Quale Alessandro Nesta? Quello che si faceva ucellare da Del Vecchio?



Come volevasi dimostrare.
Tristezza


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.
> Tristezza



Tristezza cosa, di grazia? Ma tu credi veramente che Nesta a 21 anni (VENTUNO) fosse perfetto?. Io non ho conosciuto il Nesta giovane, ma mio padre ogni volta che vede Romagnoli o altri giovani commettere errori mi dice "anche Nesta da giovane era così, faceva degli errori...e se gli faceva Nesta allora li può fare chiunque). Anche tutte le persone "anziane" mi dicono la stessa cosa. 

Il difensore perfetto a 21 anni non esiste, non esisteva e non esisterà mai.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2016)

Nesta a 21 anni era gia' (ampiamente) tra i 5 centrali piu' forti del pianeta. Figurarsi che c'e' chi sostiene che il Nesta laziale fosse persino piu' forte di quello visto in maglia rossonera, che pure e' stato sontuoso. Faccio una stima per eccesso, Nesta in carriera avrà sbagliato meno di 5 partite, e' sul podio dei difensori piu' forti di ogni tempo, probabilmente dopo i due Kaiser Franz. E comunque scusate per la difesa accorata e il parziale off topic, ma Sandrone e' stato in assoluto uno dei miei calciatori preferiti, non solo milanisti . Ho ancora negli occhi il salvataggio in acrobazia sulla linea di porta in quel di La Coruna col pistolero Maakay allibito, aaah che nostalgia!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque aveva giocato molto bene prima del 3-0. Nel gol ha fatto una figuraccia, ma è stato un episodio isolato e irrilevante ai fini della partita. Deve ancora migliorare e per ora non è Nesta, su quello non c'è dubbio, ma per ora sta facendo un bel campionato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Tristezza cosa, di grazia? Ma tu credi veramente che Nesta a 21 anni (VENTUNO) fosse perfetto?. Io non ho conosciuto il Nesta giovane, ma mio padre ogni volta che vede Romagnoli o altri giovani commettere errori mi dice "anche Nesta da giovane era così, faceva degli errori...e se gli faceva Nesta allora li può fare chiunque). Anche tutte le persone "anziane" mi dicono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Il difensore perfetto a 21 anni non esiste, non esisteva e non esisterà mai.



Nesta già ai tempi della Lazio era un difensore che sapeva fare reparto da solo, lo ricordo in situazioni di 1 Vs 2 e perfino 1 Vs 3 riuscire a chiudere gli attaccanti..

è stato un difensore eccezionale, prova ne è il fatto che a passa 30 anni e con montagne di infortuni sulle spalle era ancora in grado di badare 90 minuti a Messi o a qualsiasi altro attaccante top

Romagnoli ad oggi è imparagonabile col primo Nesta, che forse commetteva qualche errore (ma di clamoroso non ricordo nulla, non è certo un errore se uno Sheva o un Ronaldo ti mettono a sedere) ma era già un top mondo nel suo ruolo in un periodo in cui giravano fuoriclasse in difesa..

Poi non dimentichiamo che quando Nesta aveva l'età di Romagnoli in serie A affrontava 1 settimana si e 1 no i migliori attaccanti del mondo (Sheva, Ronaldo, Inzaghi, Trezeguet, Del Piero, Totti, Bierhoff, etc..) non i medioman che circolano oggi..


----------



## danjr (26 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nesta già ai tempi della Lazio era un difensore che sapeva fare reparto da solo, lo ricordo in situazioni di 1 Vs 2 e perfino 1 Vs 3 riuscire a chiudere gli attaccanti..
> 
> è stato un difensore eccezionale, prova ne è il fatto che a passa 30 anni e con montagne di infortuni sulle spalle era ancora in grado di badare 90 minuti a Messi o a qualsiasi altro attaccante top
> 
> ...



Ma proviamo a chiedere a Montella (o Ronaldo o Cassano diciottenne) quanto marcava bene a uomo Nesta da giovane.....! Ieri Romagnoli ha fatto un'ottima partita, ha fatto un errore ma eravamo chiaramente sbilanciati, già sul 2-0 e con un uomo in meno, ci stava. Se mai vediamo di recuperare Zapata perché giocare con quella specie di troglodita paraguayno é dura


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2016)

Sta facendo un buonissimo campionato e già vedo gente che lo sta massacrando per 1 errore, e parliamo di un 95 che solo tre giorni fa ha annullato Higuain. Pazzesco.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma proviamo a chiedere a Montella (o Ronaldo o Cassano diciottenne) quanto marcava bene a uomo Nesta da giovane.....! Ieri Romagnoli ha fatto un'ottima partita, ha fatto un errore ma eravamo chiaramente sbilanciati, già sul 2-0 e con un uomo in meno, ci stava. Se mai vediamo di recuperare Zapata perché giocare con quella specie di troglodita paraguayno é dura



Io credo che Nesta venga troppo mitizatto. Nesta a 21 anni riusciva a staccare 1 metro da terra. Nesta a 21 anni fermava gli attaccati solo con lo sguardo. Nesta a 21 anni segnava di testa da centrocampo. Nesta a 21 anni si autolanciava e andava a segnare. Direi anche basta. È stato un fenomeno? Chiaro e nessuno lo nega, ma ripeto che qui lo si sta mitizzando troppo (parlo del Nesta laziale)


----------



## ps18ps (26 Ottobre 2016)

io non farei paragoni con Nesta, che come dicono in molti è stato uno dei difensori più forti della storia del calcio. Romagnoli è un buon/ottimo difensori che ha grandi margini di crescita e potrà diventare un grande difensore, anche se non raggiungerà mai il livello di Nesta, ma al giorno d'oggi quale difensore può dire di essere al quel livello? nessuno. Ieri Romagnoli ha fatto una buona partita fino al 2-0 poi ha fatto un errore clamoroso, ma meglio un errore quando non porta perdita dei punti.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> io non gfari paragoni con Nesta, che come dicono in molti è stato uno dei difensori più forti della storia del calcio. Romagnoli è un buon/ottimo difensori che ha grandi margini di crescita e potrà diventare un grande difensore, anche se non raggiungerà mai il livello di Nesta, ma al giorno d'oggi quale difensore può dire di essere al quel livello? nessuno. Ieri Romagnoli ha fatto una buona partita fino al 2-0 poi ha fatto un errore clamoroso, ma meglio un errore quando non porta perdita dei punti.



Ma infatti il paragone e' del tutto improprio, il mio stupore era proprio riferito al fatto che alcuni pongono i due a raffronto con troppa nonchlance, ignorando di fatto chi sia stato Nesta.


----------



## danjr (26 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io credo che Nesta venga troppo mitizatto. Nesta a 21 anni riusciva a staccare 1 metro da terra. Nesta a 21 anni fermava gli attaccati solo con lo sguardo. Nesta a 21 anni segnava di testa da centrocampo. Nesta a 21 anni si autolanciava e andava a segnare. Direi anche basta. È stato un fenomeno? Chiaro e nessuno lo nega, ma ripeto che qui lo si sta mitizzando troppo (parlo del Nesta laziale)


Forse non hai capito che il mio riferimento era al derby dove Montella umiliò Nesta che venne sostituito a fine primo tempo per crisi di pianto. Comunque parli con uno che ritiene davvero Nesta un extraterrestre, superiore a Maldini (come centrale) a Thiago Silva, leggermente sotto a baresi. Ma di cappellate da giovane ne ha fatte, altro che!


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma proviamo a chiedere a Montella (o Ronaldo o Cassano diciottenne) quanto marcava bene a uomo Nesta da giovane.....! Ieri Romagnoli ha fatto un'ottima partita, ha fatto un errore ma eravamo chiaramente sbilanciati, già sul 2-0 e con un uomo in meno, ci stava. Se mai vediamo di recuperare Zapata perché giocare con quella specie di troglodita paraguayno é dura



Ma guarda che per me alessio è un patrimonio da difendere, perché è una delle poche speranze che vedo in giro di avere un difensore davvero di qualità, anche per la nazionale..concordo sul cercare di recuperare Zapata, ma meglio direi che a Gennaio deve essere preso un difensore vero..
Gomez non lo boccerei del tutto..gli va dato tempo, considerando età e da dove viene..se ci sono le doti almeno un paio di stagioni va provato..


----------



## danjr (26 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che per me alessio è un patrimonio da difendere, perché è una delle poche speranze che vedo in giro di avere un difensore davvero di qualità, anche per la nazionale..concordo sul cercare di recuperare Zapata, ma meglio direi che a Gennaio deve essere preso un difensore vero..
> Gomez non lo boccerei del tutto..gli va dato tempo, considerando età e da dove viene..se ci sono le doti almeno un paio di stagioni va provato..


Concordo su tutto, ma terrei paletta e Zapata riserve e Gomez lo farei giocare in prestito


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io credo che Nesta venga troppo mitizatto. Nesta a 21 anni riusciva a staccare 1 metro da terra. Nesta a 21 anni fermava gli attaccati solo con lo sguardo. Nesta a 21 anni segnava di testa da centrocampo. Nesta a 21 anni si autolanciava e andava a segnare. Direi anche basta. È stato un fenomeno? Chiaro e nessuno lo nega, ma ripeto che qui lo si sta mitizzando troppo (parlo del Nesta laziale)



Ma che vuol dire mitizzare troppo? 
Nesta è stato senza ombra di dubbio il miglior difensore centrale del post Baresi, oltretutto nonostante una carriera falcidiata dagli infortuni, non è questione di mitizzare, è questione di aver visto giocare un fenomeno..
è come se uno mi dicesse "basta mitizzare Maldini"..ma dico, parliamo di Maldini, allora basta esaltare nessun giocatore che tutti hanno fatto errori, pure messi ha sbagliato un rigore in semifinale di champions e in finale di coppa america..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito che il mio riferimento era al derby dove Montella umiliò Nesta che venne sostituito a fine primo tempo per crisi di pianto. Comunque parli con uno che ritiene davvero Nesta un extraterrestre, superiore a Maldini (come centrale) a Thiago Silva, leggermente sotto a baresi. Ma di cappellate da giovane ne ha fatte, altro che!



Si avevo capito a cosa ti riferivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, ma terrei paletta e Zapata riserve e Gomez lo farei giocare in prestito



Si però deve essere un prestito "mirato"..inutile mandarlo a giocare dove non c'è un tecnico che gli può insegnare qualcosa..

Che che se ne dica degli intrallazzi con preziosi, i prestiti al Genoa hanno giovato e di molto a Niang e Suso...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire mitizzare troppo?
> Nesta è stato senza ombra di dubbio il miglior difensore centrale del post Baresi, oltretutto nonostante una carriera falcidiata dagli infortuni, non è questione di mitizzare, è questione di aver visto giocare un fenomeno..
> è come se uno mi dicesse "basta mitizzare Maldini"..ma dico, parliamo di Maldini, allora basta esaltare nessun giocatore che tutti hanno fatto errori, pure messi ha sbagliato un rigore in semifinale di champions e in finale di coppa america..



Si chiaro, il fatto è che qui si fa passare Nesta per il difensore senza macchia sin dalla sua tenera età, cosa che non da era.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Si chiaro, il fatto è che qui si fa passare Nesta per il difensore senza macchia sin dalla sua tenera età, cosa che non da era.



Ripeto che senza macchia non è nessuno, manco Baresi..però è evidente che fin dalla tenera età Nesta si era capito che sarebbe stato il più forte difensore della sua epoca, perché aveva un mix di velocità, tecnica e classe che insieme non avevano pari..insomma per capirci fatto 10 Nesta uno come Thiago Silva si ferma si e no a 7..Cannavaro forse a 8,5..
Nessuno dice che Romanogli è scarso o che vada crocifisso per un errore ininfluente..però capisco chi dice "non paragoniamo Alessio a Sandrone"..perché credetemi che Romangoli avrà una grande carriera se non ci saranno infortuni, ma non sarà mai ai livelli di Nesta, perché non ha le sue doti purtroppo..


----------



## prebozzio (26 Ottobre 2016)

Nesta è stato il difensore centrale più forte degli ultimi venti anni, per non dire di più.
A 22 anni era capitano della Lazio (una delle squadre più forti del mondo, vincitrice tra 1998 e 1999 di Coppa Italia, Coppa delle Coppe, Supercoppa Europea, Scudetto) e titolare della Nazionale.

Romagnoli è Romagnoli, e il Romagnoli di oggi me lo tengo strettissimo. Anche ieri mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione. Sta crescendo a vista d'occhio: se il Milan continuerà a giocare per le posizioni alte della classifica e Ventura gli darà spazio in Nazionale, mi aspetto un altro netto salto di qualità in breve tempo.


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> *Nesta è stato il difensore centrale più forte degli ultimi venti anni, per non dire di più.*
> A 22 anni era capitano della Lazio (una delle squadre più forti del mondo, vincitrice tra 1998 e 1999 di Coppa Italia, Coppa delle Coppe, Supercoppa Europea, Scudetto) e titolare della Nazionale.
> 
> Romagnoli è Romagnoli, e il Romagnoli di oggi me lo tengo strettissimo. Anche ieri mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione. Sta crescendo a vista d'occhio: se il Milan continuerà a giocare per le posizioni alte della classifica e Ventura gli darà spazio in Nazionale, mi aspetto un altro netto salto di qualità in breve tempo.


Esatto, paragone che non ha senso. Come se essere più scarsi di Nesta sia un difetto, e grazie quello era un fenomeno. Al momento nel mondo non esiste nessun difensore che si avvicina ai livelli di Nesta.


----------



## vitrich86 (26 Ottobre 2016)

ieri non mi era affatto dispiaciuto fino alla cappellata col pavoloso...deve migliorare assolutamente nei corpo a corpo con quelli grossi..poi vabbè c'è da dire che la partita era bella che andata e credo anche la sua concentrazione..


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2016)

Nesta era talmente forte che bastava mettergli a fianco uno qualsiasi e si poteva dormire sonni tranquilli. ***** al suo fianco prendeva sempre sette in pagella perchè nesta giocava per due.
Chi non lo ha visto non può capire cosa fosse, anche a 20 anni.
Quel 31 agosto del 2002, in un caldo pomeriggio estivo, quando radiomercato annunciò il suo passaggio al milan ho esultato come un demente e ho festeggiato come se avessimo vinto una champions. Lo sapevo che con lui in difesa avremmo vinto tutto e da subito. Forte, tecnico, veloce, elegante , serio, intelligente. Da clonare.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quel 31 agosto del 2002, in un caldo pomeriggio estivo, quando radiomercato annunciò il suo passaggio al milan ho esultato come un demente e ho festeggiato come se avessimo vinto una champions. Lo sapevo che con lui in difesa avremmo vinto tutto e da subito. Forte, tecnico, veloce, elegante , serio, intelligente. Da clonare.



Aaaah e' successo pure a me! Era il 31 agosto, la sessione di mercato si sarebbe chiusa di li' a breve, noi sembravamo destinati ad accaparrarci il pur buon Cannavaro (con Sandrone tristemente destinato all'inter), accendo un po' svogliatamente il televideo (allora principale fonte di informazioni last minute) e leggo la notizia, delirio! Festeggiai ubriacandomi con i miei amici (tutti milanisti della prima ora) fino a tarda sera. L'hai detto, fu come vincere una champions


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Tristezza cosa, di grazia? Ma tu credi veramente che Nesta a 21 anni (VENTUNO) fosse perfetto?. Io non ho conosciuto il Nesta giovane, ma mio padre ogni volta che vede Romagnoli o altri giovani commettere errori mi dice "anche Nesta da giovane era così, faceva degli errori...e se gli faceva Nesta allora li può fare chiunque). *Anche tutte le persone "anziane" mi dicono la stessa cosa. *
> 
> Il difensore perfetto a 21 anni non esiste, non esisteva e non esisterà mai.


Io sono un anziano che ha visto giocare Baresi,Nesta e Romagnoli a ventun'anni...il Capitano addirittura a diciotto
Commettevano errori?...si tutti e tre
Ma c'è una differenza...Baresi e Nesta anche se giovani hanno dimostrato da subito di essere giocatori superiori alla media ed intravvedevi dei possibili fuoriclasse del ruolo
Entrambi avevano una caratteristica che li rendeva unici...la reattività...se anche commettevano un errore (o se lo faceva qualche suo compagno) inserivano il turbo e con tre falcate erano addosso all'avversario e rimediavano subito
Purtroppo questa caratteristica (a mio parere naturale) non la vedo in Romagnoli...in lui vedo un ragazzo che al massimo potrà diventare un buon difensore che coi tempi che corrono è già tanto vista la mediocrità che si vede in giro
Per questo me lo tengo stretto e spero che cresca ancora...specialmente quando è a contatto con l'avversario...

In conclusione...non facciamoci illusioni...di Baresi,Nesta e Thiago Silva ne abbiamo avuti tre e difficilmente arriveremo a quattro...ma non ne faccio una colpa a Romagnoli perchè fuoriclasse non si diventa ma ci si nasce...


----------



## 13-33 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fermamioci con i paragoni con Nesta giovane o vecchio fermamioci !!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Ottobre 2016)

Non esisteranno MAI PIU' i Nesta, i Maldini ed i Baresi. MAI PIU' in tutto il mondo.A parte il fatto che sono stati i 3 difensori più forti del mondo, al giorno d'oggi insegnano a difendere in maniera totalmente diversa. Oggi pensano ai piedi buoni, al difensore che sa impostare etc. Marcano l'uomo standogli lontani 3 metri e nell'1vs1 si fanno fregare facilmente, anche i difensori più forti del mondo. Il problema è come insegnano a difendere. Il difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere, poi avere i piedi buoni. Ora si pensa quasi di più al contrario. Sia chiaro: Maldini, Nesta e Baresi, avevano tutti dei piedi non buoni, ma buonissimi e sapevano impostare in maniera egregia. Ma prima di questo, erano dei veri difensori. 
Quindi scordiamoci che si rivedranno difensori cosi.

Al giorno d'oggi vengono calcolati come i più forti del mondo: Boateng, Pepe, Ramos, Hummels, Bonucci, Chiellini. Pique... Rendiamoci conto di quanto si sia abbassato il livello dei difensori.


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2016)

deve migliorare nell'1vs1


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ha fatto fallo?


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> In conclusione...non facciamoci illusioni...di Baresi,Nesta e *Thiago Silva* ne abbiamo avuti tre e difficilmente arriveremo a quattro...ma non ne faccio una colpa a Romagnoli perchè fuoriclasse non si diventa ma ci si nasce...



Su Baresi e Nesta sono d'accordo, Thiago invece lo vedo inferiore anche a Filippo Galli; a parer mio il brasiliano può competere Billy. 

Perciò penso che affermare che Romagnoli possa raggiungere tranquillamente il livello del Brasiliano non sia esagerato.

Ricordiamoci che Alessio ha solo 21 anni e che gioca in uno dei Milan più scarsi dell'epoca Berlusconiana, e ripensiamo al livello che a quell'età avevano i BBC della Juve, Hummels o lo stesso Thiago Silva.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (30 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Su Baresi e Nesta sono d'accordo, *Thiago invece lo vedo inferiore anche a Filippo Galli*; a parer mio il brasiliano può competere Billy.
> 
> Perciò penso che affermare che Romagnoli possa raggiungere tranquillamente il livello del Brasiliano non sia esagerato.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che Alessio ha solo 21 anni e che gioca in uno dei Milan più scarsi dell'epoca Berlusconiana, e ripensiamo al livello che a quell'età avevano i BBC della Juve, Hummels o lo stesso Thiago Silva.


Sull'evidenziato le nostre opinioni hanno una diversità abissale
Personalmente considero Thiago Silva il difensore che più s'è avvicinato a Baresi...specialmente in recupero sugli avversari..
Romagnoli potrebbe raggiungere il Brasiliano?...parere personale...nemmeno se prende lo scooter...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sull'evidenziato le nostre opinioni hanno una diversità abissale
> Personalmente considero Thiago Silva il difensore che più s'è avvicinato a Baresi...specialmente in recupero sugli avversari..
> Romagnoli potrebbe raggiungere il Brasiliano?...parere personale...nemmeno se prende lo scooter...




E' evidente che siamo su pianeti lontanissimi 

Però io ragiono in prospettiva e vedo in Romagnoli ampi margini di miglioramento considerando che 

1) Il Milan attuale è davvero una squadraccia

2) Romagnoli, (a differenza di Thiago) escluso il Paletta attuale e, per un certo periodo Alex, finora ha giocato con compagni di reparto davvero scadenti.

Anche io avevo qualche dubbio su Romagnoli, però quando ho visto come ha giocato contro la Spagna ho pensato che erano anni che non vedevo un giovane difensore fare una prestazione del genere. 

Da allora penso che il ragazzo potrà diventare davvero forte, poi il livello che potrà raggiungere lo sa solo Dio, però la stoffa c'è.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (30 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' evidente che siamo su pianeti lontanissimi
> 
> Però io ragiono in prospettiva e vedo in Romagnoli ampi margini di miglioramento considerando che
> 
> ...


Che possa diventare un buon difensore ci credo e ci spero anche io...
Sul fatto che possa diventare un fuoriclasse del ruolo ho le mie perplessità...
In ogni caso...vista la miseria ''difensiva'' che si vede in giro uno come Romagnoli me lo tengo stretto perchè di meglio c'è veramente poco...e quel poco si è già accasato in club che per il momento non possiamo contrastare dal punto di vista finanziario...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non sarà Nesta ma me lo tengo ben volentieri. E più scarso di Rugani non è.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Per me è il nuovo Nesta.STOP. 
E' semplicemente mostruoso.


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi partita SONTUOSA, sta crescendo e si vede!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2016)

Cresce a dismisura ogni settimana che passa.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ha fatto diverse chiusure impressionanti, ma quella più bella è stata quella su Higuain, che era appena entrato in area ed era prontissimo a sparare un missile in porta, Alessio gliel'ha spostata all'ultimo e se non sbaglio poi ha fatto il resto De Sciglio.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Dicembre 2016)

fortissimo, senza se e senza ma. e ha 21 anni ragazzi. questo è davvero forte


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2016)

ottima partita, chapeau


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Bene bene bene, sta crescendo bene


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> fortissimo, senza se e senza ma. e ha 21 anni ragazzi. questo è davvero forte



Ringraziamo Sinisa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi miei questo è forte forte ed ha le palle di acciaio. La chiusura nel finale di partita, su Higuain in area di rigore che stava per calciare a botta sicura, è stata epica. E' come se avesse salvato 1 gol. Gli ha spostato la palla con la punta del piede quel tanto da mandarlo fuori giri e laterale rispetto alla porta. Mamma mia che grande!


----------



## Love (24 Dicembre 2016)

grande...a me piace tanto...e sono sicuro che alessio cosi come donnarumma locatelli suso calabria con 3/4 giocatori di livello al loro fianco cresceranno in una maniera mostruosa...


----------



## Victorss (24 Dicembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi miei questo è forte forte ed ha le palle di acciaio. La chiusura nel finale di partita, su Higuain in area di rigore che stava per calciare a botta sicura, è stata epica. E' come se avesse salvato 1 gol. Gli ha spostato la palla con la punta del piede quel tanto da mandarlo fuori giri e laterale rispetto alla porta. Mamma mia che grande!


Intervento da fenomeno della difesa, da quando è stato convocato in nazionale migliora esponenzialmente di settimana in settimana sta bruciando le tappe.
Sempre creduto in lui, diventerà un grandissimo difensore.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Dicembre 2016)

Diventerà una bestia della natura.


----------



## Victorss (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi c è nessuno che riesce a trovare un video di quell intervento pazzesco su higuain?


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2016)

partita di grande spessore,bravissimo!!!


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2017)

Futuro da ball playing per Alessione.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Gennaio 2017)

Uno dei migliori centrali al mondo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2017)

Per me è già il Capitano, un vero boss


----------



## Symon (8 Gennaio 2017)

Si ha personalità ed è pure bravo, ma ricordiamoci che stà giocando di fianco ad un monumentale Paletta quest'anno.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2017)

bravissimo anche oggi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2017)

Da blindare, ho tanto paura che lo vendano. Parlano (appositamente) poco delle tante squadre inglese che lo vorrebbero.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Gennaio 2017)

E' diventato un centrale pazzesco.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me è già il Capitano, un vero boss



Fortissimo 

Merita subito la fascia..vederla a De sciglio e' una coltellata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Grandissimo Alessio, sapevo che ti saresti imposto come uno dei centrali migliori d'Italia. Hai tutta la carriera per crescere e migliorarti, continua così che si punta al vertice. 

Scusate Rugani chi?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

E oggi invece male...si fa saltare come un birillo da Iago Falque e in generale ha avuto una serata veramente negativa.


----------



## robs91 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pessimo.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi male, ma capita a tutti una giornata no.. ho letto commenti troppo esagerati..


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pessimo. A oggi Paletta è decisamente più affidabile comunque, speriamo cresca, lo dico da suo estimatore. Stasera non ha tenuto Belotti, che è fortissimo per carità, ma se un giorno andassimo in Europa allora con Diego Costa, Benzema, Suarez, Kane come farebbe? Comunque vabbè, spero sia stata solo una serata no.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2017)

vabbè facile darli contro oggi.
giornata no
capita


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

giornata no, ma Romagnoli non è un difensore di quelli insuperabili nell'1vs1. E' bravo in impostazione, in anticipo e nello stacco ma se puntato palla a terra da qualche attaccante dinamico va in difficoltà. Però può capitare una partita sottotono. Peccato per l'espulsione


----------



## viaggio (17 Gennaio 2017)

secondo me stasera non si fidava di Calabria al 100%


----------



## fra29 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ha visto Belotti solo al momento della stretta di mano prima del fischio d'inizio..


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2017)

stasera male ma a centrocampo mancava totalmente filtro. 

giornata no, pazienza capita. 
dispiace non averlo col napoli.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Gennaio 2017)

indubbiamente ieri sera giornata no, ma il ragazzo è molto giovane, e in difesa serve molta esperienza, e quella non la si ottiene solamente in allenamento, ma con tante e tante partite giocate. Certamente a sua discolpa va il fatto che abbiamo giocato con un centrocampo imbarazzante, che non garantiva un minimo di filtro lì in mezzo, e dunque lo prendevano in infilata da tutte le parti. In definitiva, dobbiamo avere pazienza perchè il ragazzo è buono e sicuramente si farà, non dimentichiamoci mai della sua età.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me quando andremmo in Champions, Romagnoli sarà cresciuto tanto...e sopratutto avrà una squadra all'altezza, 10 volte migliore di questa.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ci sta una giornata no. Belotti è qualcosa di incredibile per qualunque difensore.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2017)

Serataccia. Ma ha 22 anni e sta facendo una grande stagione, è un caso isolato che può capitare.


----------



## Symon (18 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci siamo...Pecca di supponenza.
Il fatto di giocare bene e con sicurezza proviene soprattutto dal fatto che ha di fianco uno dei migliori centrali quest'anno della serie A, non certo per una sua irreale esplosione in pochi mesi. Lui deve crescere ancora molto, e il futuro, vista l'età è dalla sua. Ma contro una squadra in versione super come il Torino perde la testa, oltre che andare in evidente difficoltà difensiva.
Questo bagno di umiltà gli servirà sicuramente, ed a dire il vero c'è anche poco da lamentarsi x il rosso...se non fosse intervenuto Abate, una scenata del genere poteva costargli cara


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Gennaio 2017)

Una serata no ci sta. Non c'è bisogno neanche di innalzare un polverone inesistente.


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2017)

una serata no puo' capitare,peccato per la sua assenza sabato sera


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo...Pecca di supponenza.
> Il fatto di giocare bene e con sicurezza proviene soprattutto dal fatto che ha di fianco uno dei migliori centrali quest'anno della serie A, non certo per una sua irreale esplosione in pochi mesi



Io credo che sia l'opposto, ma tutti incensano Paletta...


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Lo perdono anche io ma credo che attualmente Paletta sia più ''a fuoco''. Purtroppo sabato ci mancherà tantissimo... speriamo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2017)

è sceso in campo sulle gambe, si vedeva che non aveva reattività (e già di suo non è un fulmine) questo secondo me perché in settimana non è stato bene, ma riserve decenti non ne abbiamo...


----------



## Eziomare (19 Gennaio 2017)

Vorrei dire una cosa ma sono consapevole che scatenerei un piccolo putiferio, pertanto diplomaticamente mi esimo


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Vorrei dire una cosa ma sono consapevole che scatenerei un piccolo putiferio, pertanto diplomaticamente mi esimo



Dai, per non vedere i progressi di Romagnoli quest'anno bisogna avere i paraocchi.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, per non vedere i progressi di Romagnoli quest'anno bisogna avere i paraocchi.



Non ho neppure espresso la mia considerazione e gia' polemizzi?  Ripeto, oggi (domani chissà) non ho particolare voglia di battibeccare (bonariamente, si intende), quindi soprassiedo.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Gennaio 2017)

Per inciso, non nego affatto il suo miglioramento in questa stagione.


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Per inciso, non nego affatto il suo miglioramento in questa stagione.



Contro il Torino ha fatto schifo lo so, ma rimane imprescindibile... alla sua età una battuta a vuoto ci sta. C'è gente che incensa il giovane caldara che gioca nell'Atalanta ed è più vecchio di Romagnoli: questo ti fa capire quanto sia forte Alessio e quante aspettative ci siano su di lui


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, per non vedere i progressi di Romagnoli quest'anno bisogna avere i paraocchi.



Il primo Romagnoli faceva falli stupidissimi, gratuiti...guardate il Romagnoli di adesso, ne fa pochi e solo quando serve...questo è sinonimo di crescita esponenziale. Ma è solo una delle tante cose in cui è migliorato tantissimo.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Contro il Torino ha fatto schifo lo so, ma rimane imprescindibile... alla sua età una battuta a vuoto ci sta. C'è gente che incensa il giovane caldara che gioca nell'Atalanta ed è più vecchio di Romagnoli: questo ti fa capire quanto sia forte Alessio e quante aspettative ci siano su di lui



Tra l'altro, a Torino, ne parliamo della fase difensiva imbarazzante di tutta la squadra?! I centrali quasi sempre lasciati nell'uno contro uno perchè gli esterni bassi erano altissimi e le mezz'ali non erano in copertura.... lasciamo perdere... partitaccia di Romagnoli contro il Toro, ma partitaccia in generale di tutta la squadra da un punto di vista difensivo.


----------



## Alfabri (27 Gennaio 2017)

Non credo di poter linkare, comunque oggi è uscito un interessantissimo articolo su UltimoUomo sull'efficienza dei centrocampi della serie A che sfata finalmente (statistiche alla mano) il mito delle abilità di Romagnoli in impostazione. Cito il passaggio:
"L’imprecisione nell’impostazione dal basso dei rossoneri ha molti padri: Donnarumma quando è costretto ad andare sul lungo sbaglia 2 passaggi su 3; i due centrali, Paletta e Romagnoli, hanno rispettivamente il 76,5% e il 68% di precisione quando vanno in verticale; Manuel Locatelli, dalla posizione di vertice basso di centrocampo, ha il 70% di successo.
Per capirci, i migliori interpreti del campionato negli stessi ruoli, gente come Bonucci o Jorginho, si aggirano intorno all’83% dei passaggi conseguiti con successo."


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2017)

Sta facendo una buona stagione ma e innegabile che da quando abbiamo alzato il baricentro, lui e Paletta (che sta facendo la stagione della vita) stiano soffrendo molto di piu... quindi magari era pure il fatto di avere un baricentro piu basso che ha aiutato i due centrali.
Anche se bisogna dire che il baricentro "basso" di Montella e comunque un baricentro "piu alto" rispetto a quello di Mihajlovic (quindi ha comunque migliorato rispetto a l'anno scorso).
Non lo cederei mai. Ma per me non sara mai un grandissimo giocatore (e non sto nemmeno parlando di fenomeni alla Nesta).


----------



## Alfabri (27 Gennaio 2017)

Non mi interessa esprimermi sulle skills puramente difensive del calciatore (che per inciso ritengo ben più fondamentali delle capacità di impostazione, alla faccia della modernità calcistica), quello che mi pare rilevante è che come impostazione dimostri tassi di riuscita nel lancio estremamente bassi rispetto ad un centrale "d'impostazione" come Bonucci, ma persino (e di gran lunga) inferiori a quelli di un Paletta unanimamente considerato su questo forum come lo scarparo della difesa.


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa esprimermi sulle skills puramente difensive del calciatore (che per inciso ritengo ben più fondamentali delle capacità di impostazione, alla faccia della modernità calcistica), quello che mi pare rilevante è che come impostazione dimostri tassi di riuscita nel lancio estremamente bassi rispetto ad un centrale "d'impostazione" come Bonucci, ma persino (e di gran lunga) inferiori a quelli di un Paletta unanimamente considerato su questo forum come lo scarparo della difesa.



Non ho letto l'articolo di cui parli e non voglio dire che sbagliano.
Vorrei solo sapere cos'è per loro un "passaggio lungo" o un "passaggio in verticale".
Piu del 80% di lanci lunghi riusciti e una percentuale da Pirlo o Beckham.
Poi se loro considerano un lancio lungo una giocata di Paletta (o di Romagnoli) che fa un passaggio di 3 metri a Locatelli che si abbassa per prendere palla tra i due centrali... e evidente che non ci stiamo capendo.
Si e un passaggio in verticale... ma di certo non e un lancio lungo.
Se Paletta fa i passaggi semplici mentro Romagnoli si prende il rischio del lancio lungo e logico che la percentuale non sia uguale.

Questo discorso non era affato per "difendere" Romagnoli e nemmeno per "sminuire" Paletta (che e oggetivamente uno dei 3-4 migliori di questa stagione con Suso, Bonaventura e Donnarumma).


----------



## Alfabri (28 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho letto l'articolo di cui parli e non voglio dire che sbagliano.
> Vorrei solo sapere cos'è per loro un "passaggio lungo" o un "passaggio in verticale".
> Piu del 80% di lanci lunghi riusciti e una percentuale da Pirlo o Beckham.
> Poi se loro considerano un lancio lungo una giocata di Paletta (o di Romagnoli) che fa un passaggio di 3 metri a Locatelli che si abbassa per prendere palla tra i due centrali... e evidente che non ci stiamo capendo.
> ...



Hanno genericamente stilato questa statistica inserendo quei passaggi che raggiungono la mediana del campo a partire dalla trequarti difensiva. Potrà non essere una scelta perfetta, ma è sicuramente pretestuoso asserire che "Romagnoli fa i lanci lunghi, mentre Paletta solo quelli corti". Si parla sostanzialmente di impostazione bassa, quindi comunque un tentativo di far avanzare la linea del pallone che comporta qualità nella giocata. Ed apparentemente la presunta "qualità" espressa da Romagnoli è mera utopia. Anche perchè lì dentro c'è un confronto diretto con un difensore prototipo di questa modalità di gioco (Bonucci) e, a dispetto di un'innumerevole quantità di lanci complessi che questo indubitabilmente compie ogni partita, il confronto si rivela impietoso per il nostro Alessio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Non credo di poter linkare, comunque oggi è uscito un interessantissimo articolo su UltimoUomo sull'efficienza dei centrocampi della serie A che sfata finalmente (statistiche alla mano) il mito delle abilità di Romagnoli in impostazione. Cito il passaggio:
> "L’imprecisione nell’impostazione dal basso dei rossoneri ha molti padri: Donnarumma quando è costretto ad andare sul lungo sbaglia 2 passaggi su 3; i due centrali, Paletta e Romagnoli, hanno rispettivamente il 76,5% e il 68% di precisione quando vanno in verticale; Manuel Locatelli, dalla posizione di vertice basso di centrocampo, ha il 70% di successo.
> Per capirci, i migliori interpreti del campionato negli stessi ruoli, gente come Bonucci o Jorginho, si aggirano intorno all’83% dei passaggi conseguiti con successo."



A dati esatti, l'articolo mette in luce i problemi del Milan riguardo all'impostazione del gioco offensivo.
La cosa spiega anche perché il Milan ha il record del possesso palla sterile. Mancano i lanci lunghi, quelli che smarcano gli attaccanti e che possono portare la gol.
Secondo me è lì che deve lavorare Montella, ma soprattutto il mercato: occorre trovare chi crea il gioco.
A Mirabelli-Fassone la soluzione.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Aprile 2017)

Migliore in campo. Di una sicurezza impressionante.


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo. Di una sicurezza impressionante.



Quoto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

E' uno dei calciatori più sputt-nati dagli Interisti. Dicono che è una pippa, che è il nuovo Ranocchia e via dicendo. A CASA! Ha suonato lui la carica oggi! Romagna amara per voi!

Grazie Ale, ti adoro!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Quanto è forte ?


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2017)

grande partita,condita da un super goal


----------



## Love (15 Aprile 2017)

ma sul gol di icardi non poteva fare di più o sbaglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> ma sul gol di icardi non poteva fare di più o sbaglio



Avendo Icardi alla spalle ha dovuto indovinare le intenzioni di Maurito. Ha puntato, sbagliando, sull'attacco al primo palo, forse sperando in una copertura di De Sciglio in caso di scelta errata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2017)

Sul gol di Icardi non mi è piaciuto, ma gioca con almeno due mentecatti alla volta, quando invece gli serve una guida

E poi ha segnato, io ho un debole pazzesco, grande Romagna


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Sono contento per il suo gol, da centravanti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Aprile 2017)

Il primo gol in campionato con la nostra maglia. Hai suonato la carica nel derby, grazie Alessio.


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2017)

Continua cosi ragazzo, sei sulla buona strada per diventare un campione


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Sul gol di Icardi secondo me non ha colpe o almeno le ha solo in parte, ha scelto di scalare e andare a chiudere sul primo palo perché Zapata era in quel momento fuori posizione, però forse poteva seguire Icardi a uomo visto che De Sciglio era in ritardo a coprire. E' molto difficile giudicare in queste situazioni.
Comunque sono strafelice per il gol. E' un grande!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2017)

Segnatevi questo giorno : oggi romagna si è definitivamente consacrato!!!!!
Oggi l'ho visto leader in campo, quello che da tempo aspettavo.


----------



## Symon (15 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo giorno : oggi romagna si è definitivamente consacrato!!!!!
> Oggi l'ho visto leader in campo, quello che da tempo aspettavo.



Concordo pienamente con te...
Poi si può sempre dire che sfrutti la personalità vuoi di Paletta, vuoi di Zapata...ma sinceramente mi sembra sempre di più una scusante per non ammettere che Romagnoli è un gran difensore. Un centrale top x la prossima stagione ed i centrali sono apposto: Musacchio-Romagnoli, panca x Zapata e Paletta + Gomez.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2017)

Sul gol di Icardi secondo me ha delle colpe, segue la palla senza curarsi degli attaccanti avversari e pertanto lascia libero Icardi,
capirei un centrocampista che si fosse inserito a sorpresa.

SUl gol è magnifico, perchè non era in area da azione di calcio da fermo,
si inserisce in area quasi da mezzala, grande intuizione


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sul gol di Icardi secondo me ha delle colpe, segue la palla senza curarsi degli attaccanti avversari e pertanto lascia libero Icardi,
> capirei un centrocampista che si fosse inserito a sorpresa.
> 
> SUl gol è magnifico, perchè non era in area da azione di calcio da fermo,
> si inserisce in area quasi da mezzala, grande intuizione



Grande partita è in continua crescita. Ha avuto quest'anno solo pochissime battute d'arresto per il resto anche in nazionale tanta tanta roba.
Sono daccordo che sul goal di Icardi poteva fare di più, di solito un grandissimo difensore si dice che "senta" l'attaccante arrivare..ma questa come altre è una cosa che arriverà quando la sua crescita sarà completa!
Continua così Alessio sei fortissimo!


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sul gol di Icardi secondo me ha delle colpe, segue la palla senza curarsi degli attaccanti avversari e pertanto lascia libero Icardi,
> capirei un centrocampista che si fosse inserito a sorpresa.
> 
> SUl gol è magnifico, perchè non era in area da azione di calcio da fermo,
> si inserisce in area quasi da mezzala, grande intuizione



Non voglio fare il suo avvocato difensore ma sul gol di icardi lui copre il primo palo e il terzino (de Sciglio) avrebbe dovuto coprire il secondo palo. Non si può capire a priori se l'attaccante taglia sul primo o va sul secondo quindi il centrale copre il taglio mentre il terzino deve coprire il secondo palo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Aprile 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il suo avvocato difensore ma sul gol di icardi lui copre il primo palo e il terzino (de Sciglio) avrebbe dovuto coprire il secondo palo. Non si può capire a priori se l'attaccante taglia sul primo o va sul secondo quindi il centrale copre il taglio mentre il terzino deve coprire il secondo palo.



Mah, riguardando l'azione direi che è troppo scolastico, ripeto se era uccellato da una mezzale in inserimento ci stava,
ma sei il centrale, non esiste perdere di vista Icardi, De Sciglio chiaramente non gli fa la diagonale, ma è comunque vicino a un altro giocatore che si sta inserendo, credo Candreva
minimo concorso in colpa, occorrerebbe capire da dove era partito De Sciglio, l'azione dell'Inter è stata molto veloce, magari il terzino si era alzato molto come solitamente richiesto da Montella.

Comunque pochi hanno rimarcato che l'Inter ha avuto solo due occasioni e ha fatto due gol, in generale a mio parere la prestazione della difesa è stata tutt'altro che disastrosa,
il pareggio e eventualmente la sconfitta sarebbe stata tutta da imputare alla sterilità del nostro attacco, nonostante le ripetute occasioni.
non per nulla alla fine hanno segnato i due centrali di difesa.


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2017)

Ieri è arrivato il primo gol in campionato con la nostra maglia, in una gara cosi importante, il giusto premio per la continua crescita che sta avendo con noi questo ragazzo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Aprile 2017)

Fantastica. Con quel pippone a testa bassa, poi..


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fantastica. Con quel pippone a testa bassa, poi..


----------



## Igniorante (17 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, riguardando l'azione direi che è troppo scolastico, ripeto se era uccellato da una mezzale in inserimento ci stava,
> ma sei il centrale, non esiste perdere di vista Icardi, De Sciglio chiaramente non gli fa la diagonale, ma è comunque vicino a un altro giocatore che si sta inserendo, credo Candreva
> minimo concorso in colpa, occorrerebbe capire da dove era partito De Sciglio, l'azione dell'Inter è stata molto veloce, magari il terzino si era alzato molto come solitamente richiesto da Montella.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto, per me Romagnoli ha fatto un erroraccio ma è anche vero che per il resto l'Inter è stata abbastanza inconsistente davanti (e oltretutto si è fatto "perdonare" con il gol).
Quindi, a guardare il risultato non si direbbe, ma la nostra difesa è stata molto migliore dell'attacco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri è arrivato il primo gol in campionato con la nostra maglia, in una gara cosi importante, il giusto premio per la continua crescita che sta avendo con noi questo ragazzo.


Mettiamogli un centrale serio vicino e avremo una diga.


----------



## Pivellino (1 Maggio 2017)

Questo è un giocatore di cui a volte ti dimentichi ma rimpiangi ogni maledetta domenica che non è in campo, e non saprei fargli un complimento migliore.


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questo è un giocatore di cui a volte ti dimentichi ma rimpiangi ogni maledetta domenica che non è in campo, e non saprei fargli un complimento migliore.



Esatto e concordo con Splendidi Incisivi, se avesse un altro difensore centrale serio renderebbe molto di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2017)

Mettiamogli al fianco de vrij a abbiamo una coppia di centrali coi piedi da centrocampisti.
L'olandese nella costruzione dal basso e nell'impostazione è FORTISSIMO!!! E il nostro romagna col suo mancino educato non è da meno.
Non abbiamo una coppia centrale che sappia giocar palla dai tempi di thiago silva, nesta, maldini....


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2017)

Migliore in campo, soprattutto per quel pallone recuperato sul gol. Quanto ci era mancato.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo, soprattutto per quel pallone recuperato sul gol. Quanto ci era mancato.



Ha fatto una cosa pazzesca, e giocava anche sul dolore.

Eh ma è scarso, Rugani e Caldara se lo bevono.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

Bisognerebbe vedere la media punti quando è fuori.

Meno male che c'era Paletta a guidarlo, se no chissà dove staremmo...


----------



## super87 (28 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me ci ha abbastanza marciato con gli infortuni a fine anno.

Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

super87 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci ha abbastanza marciato con gli infortuni a fine anno.
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi.



Invece è il contrario, secondo me spesso ha giocato sotto dolore.

Poi per quello che viene pagato dovrebbe giocare anche con una gamba sola, però dire che ci abbia marciato...


----------



## super87 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece è il contrario, secondo me spesso ha giocato sotto dolore.
> 
> Poi per quello che viene pagato dovrebbe giocare anche con una gamba sola, però dire che ci abbia marciato...



Lo spero... Ma quest'anno non ha fatto il salto per diventare leader.

E questo nel DNA o ce l'hai oppure no. Magari con Musacchio le cose andranno meglio.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe vedere la media punti quando è fuori.
> 
> Meno male che c'era Paletta a guidarlo, se no chissà dove staremmo...



C'era una statistica di Goal. Com che ho letto un paio di settimane fa: con lui in campo 1,06 gol subiti a partita (di pochissimo sopra a Roma e Napoli che ne hanno rispettivamente 36 e 37 in 37 partite), senza oltre gli 1,60 a partita, ai livelli del Crotone e l'Empoli.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

super87 ha scritto:


> Lo spero... Ma quest'anno non ha fatto il salto per diventare leader.
> 
> E questo nel DNA o ce l'hai oppure no. Magari con Musacchio le cose andranno meglio.



Non notare i passi in avanti che ha fatto quest'anno mi pare assurdo onestamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

super87 ha scritto:


> Lo spero... Ma quest'anno non ha fatto il salto per diventare leader.
> 
> E questo nel DNA o ce l'hai oppure no. Magari con Musacchio le cose andranno meglio.


Diventare leader di una difesa composta da Vangioni, Gomez e Zapata, che fanno una cappella ogni due giocate. Ci vuole un coraggio per dire certe cose.


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2017)

super87 ha scritto:


> Lo spero... Ma quest'anno non ha fatto il salto per diventare leader.
> 
> E questo nel DNA o ce l'hai oppure no. Magari con Musacchio le cose andranno meglio.


Ma Leader di cosa? Di questa marmaglia di pseudogiocatori? Ma mettici anche Bonucci al suo posto e i risultati non cambiano


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2017)

Sono curiosissimo di vederlo il prossimo anno con una squadra decente attorno.


----------



## Red&Black Storm (31 Maggio 2017)

Questo ragazzo sta crescendo a vista d'occhio. E con Musacchio accanto(e non Paletta che è un non-pensante)potrà migliorare ancora. Bonucci fino a 24 anni collezionava figure di ***** a destra e sinistra. Costui a 21 mi pare già molto solido.


----------



## iceman. (31 Maggio 2017)

Spero rimanga insieme a Donnarumma e che ci portino Conti, dobbiamo formare una difesa solida e italiana come quella della juventus che del resto è uno dei principali motivi che risiede alla base dei loro successi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2017)

E adesso date la fascia a capitan futuro


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E adesso date la fascia a capitan futuro



Sono d'accordo 

Fascia subito ad Alessio


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E adesso date la fascia a capitan futuro



 

anche perchè darla a un uomo di raiola (jack) sarebbe un controsenso. 
idem abate, gli toglierei i gradi di vice-capitano.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Giugno 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Fascia subito ad Alessio


.


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

la fascia gli darebbe troppe responsabilità che adesso è meglio non dargli...da lui quest'anno mi aspetto un salto di qualità enorme...NON DELUDERMI ALESSIO...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> la fascia gli darebbe troppe responsabilità che adesso è meglio non dargli...da lui quest'anno mi aspetto un salto di qualità enorme...NON DELUDERMI ALESSIO...



se la fascia volevano darla a quel maiale di Donnarumma non vedo perchè non può averla Alessio. Alessio è chiaramente tifoso della Lazio e non ha mai fatto nulla per nasconderlo, eppure quando ha avuto l'occasione di venire al Milan non ci ha pensato un secondo e sono sicuro sia 10 mila volte più degno di quello schifoso di 2 metri.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2017)

Romagnoli, sempre se rimane a lungo, è il prossimo capitano. Ora ci sono Abate e Montolivo, ammesso rimangano, poi c'è lui secondo me.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> se la fascia volevano darla a quel maiale di Donnarumma non vedo perchè non può averla Alessio. Alessio è chiaramente tifoso della Lazio e non ha mai fatto nulla per nasconderlo, eppure quando ha avuto l'occasione di venire al Milan non ci ha pensato un secondo e sono sicuro sia 10 mila volte più degno di quello schifoso di 2 metri.



Alcune precisazioni...quand'era alla Roma non solo non ci ha pensato una volta a venire con noi, ma ha anche premuto molto per farlo...e secondo lo scorso anno poteva benissimo premere per andare al Chelsea che l'avrebbe ricoperto d'oro, invece è voluto nonostante le grandissime difficoltà societarie rimanere...


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> se la fascia volevano darla a quel maiale di Donnarumma non vedo perchè non può averla Alessio. Alessio è chiaramente tifoso della Lazio e non ha mai fatto nulla per nasconderlo, eppure quando ha avuto l'occasione di venire al Milan non ci ha pensato un secondo e sono sicuro sia 10 mila volte più degno di quello schifoso di 2 metri.



non dico non sia degno..parlo di responsabilità che la fascia ti da e che visto che deve ancora crescere tanto non gli darei...stop...se arriva biglia la fascia è dell'argentino...senza se e senza ma...alessio cresca...ripeto quest'anno mi aspetto un upgrade importante...per la fascia poi se ne parla...non dargliela adesso non gli cambia la vita secondo me.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Senza di lui in Under 21 dietro fanno schifo.

Abbiamo speso 25 mln per questo qui, in assoluto l'acquisto (25 mln praticamente regalato) migliore insieme ad IBra degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Senza di lui in Under 21 dietro fanno schifo.
> 
> Abbiamo speso 25 mln per questo qui, in assoluto l'acquisto (25 mln praticamente regalato) migliore insieme ad IBra degli ultimi 10 anni.



Eternamente grato a Sinisa


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

Eh ma meno male che c'era Paletta a fargli da tutor quest'anno...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh ma meno male che c'era Paletta a fargli da tutor quest'anno...



C'è gente che sta ancora appresso a redcard man per quegli articoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2017)

Proprio forte 'sto ragazzo, che affare, porca miseria.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Tra Rugani e Romagnoli quello (più) forte è lui.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Tra Rugani e Romagnoli quello (più) forte è lui.



Ti sei dimenticato di Caldara, altro giocatore che appena è finito in orbita Juve è magicamente diventato un incrocio tra Baresi e Beckembauer.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Tra Rugani e Romagnoli quello (più) forte è lui.



Vallo a dire alle scienziate di Scout Nation .


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire alle scienziate di Scout Nation .



Ahaha sanno già come la penso, ovvero che secondo me Rugani messo nel contesto Milanista degli ultimi due anni avrebbe fatto la fine di Ranocchia. Per questo non capisco chi sottovaluta questo aspetto.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ahaha sanno già come la penso, ovvero che secondo me Rugani messo nel contesto Milanista degli ultimi due anni avrebbe fatto la fine di Ranocchia. Per questo non capisco chi sottovaluta questo aspetto.



Ovviamente era una battuta, oltre ad essere bravi sono simpaticissimi. Piuttosto ho sentito che Lee Seung-Woo vuole lasciare il Barca, e del Bayern interessato a Woo-Yeong Jeong.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2017)

.
[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] qua dentro non ci sono commenti assurdi. C'è solo chi pensa A e chi pensa B ed in entrambi i casi bisogna rispettare le opinioni


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ovviamente era una battuta, oltre ad essere bravi sono simpaticissimi. Piuttosto ho sentito che Lee Seung-Woo vuole lasciare il Barca, e del Bayern interessato a Woo-Yeong Jeong.



Ma si dai, la maggior parte di loro simpatici...tranne quel tifoso del Real che fa battute del cavolo sui coreani. 

Quanto al coreano che interessa al Bayern, non ho la minima idea di chi sia. Invece LSW...tre anni di ban per...lasciare il club poco dopo. Un avvertimento per altri giocatori se non altro 

Comunque il coreano pare abbia fatto un provino al Bayern giudicato in maniera positiva. Per passare un provino là scarso non sei di sicuro.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma si dai, la maggior parte di loro simpatici...tranne quel tifoso del Real che fa battute del cavolo sui coreani.
> 
> Quanto al coreano che interessa al Bayern, non ho la minima idea di chi sia. Invece LSW...tre anni di ban per...lasciare il club poco dopo. Un avvertimento per altri giocatori se non altro
> 
> Comunque il coreano pare abbia fatto un provino al Bayern giudicato in maniera positiva. Per passare un provino là scarso non sei di sicuro.



Lee Seung-Woo pare interessi al Bvb e al City...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Lee Seung-Woo pare interessi al Bvb e al City...



Non proprio squadrette. Ormai i calciatori coreani hanno capito che devono muoversi da giovani in Europa. Le società coreane uccidono i talenti con strutture ridicole (tranne pochissimi club), valutazioni assolutamente fuori mercato...nonnismo nelle squadre etc.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2017)

Romagnoli sarà ed è un bel prospetto vista l'età 
ma per me non è da meno Rugani.. 
la coppia titolare dell'italia è questa 
poi come riserve ci metterei Caldara e Tonelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2017)

Che gente ignorante che c'è in giro gli hanno Hackerato il profilo di instagram poveracci.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che gente ignorante che c'è in giro gli hanno Hackerato il profilo di instagram poveracci.



hackerare un account non è una cosa così facile, da ingegnere informatico posso confermarlo. Non basta avere skill se un account è protetto da una buona password. Poi se gente così in vista è disattenta oppure usa password stupide allora l'hackeraggio diventa più semplice.


----------



## Heaven (1 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli sarà ed è un bel prospetto vista l'età
> ma per me non è da meno Rugani..
> la coppia titolare dell'italia è questa
> poi come riserve ci metterei Caldara e Tonelli



Per me Romagnoli è molto meglio di Rugani, mi sembra troppo timido ed educato per quel ruolo.


----------



## neoxes (1 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli sarà ed è un bel prospetto vista l'età
> ma per me non è da meno Rugani..
> la coppia titolare dell'italia è questa
> poi come riserve ci metterei Caldara e Tonelli



Secondo me Caldara è meglio di Rugani e Romagnoli meglio di entrambi. Romagnoli sarà titolare non appena si panchinerà quel nasone di Chiellini.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> hackerare un account non è una cosa così facile, da ingegnere informatico posso confermarlo. Non basta avere skill se un account è protetto da una buona password. Poi se gente così in vista è disattenta oppure usa password stupide allora l'hackeraggio diventa più semplice.



Ma tecnicamente come funziona? voglio dire.. se sbagli la password 6/7/8 volte tecnicamente l' account dovrebbe bloccarsi in automatico.

Come fa un hacker ad indovinare una password, anche se semplice, in soli 7/8 tentativi?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Luglio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma tecnicamente come funziona? voglio dire.. se sbagli la password 6/7/8 volte tecnicamente l' account dovrebbe bloccarsi in automatico.
> 
> Come fa un hacker ad indovinare una password, anche se semplice, in soli 7/8 tentativi?



non si tratta di indovinare, in realtà può averla hackerata in nmila modi, dirlo è impossibile. Il modo più semplice che mi viene in mente è Romagnoli che si è collegato ad un wifi pubblico , qualcuno lo ha riconosciuto e con WireShark si legge tutto che è una bellezza (infatti mi raccomando mai usare wifi pubblici per fare cose con i vostri dati sensibili).

Oppure non so se Instragram ha un numero massimo di tentativi , ma usando una cracker brute force abbastanza potente se la password è vulnerabile e magari riesci anche a carpire qualcosa con ingegneria sociale la puoi trovare in relativamente poco tempo. 

Man in the middle, bho ragà, partite dal presupposto che con siete mai al 100% sicuri, quindi tenete sempre gli occhi aperti, io essendo del mestiere son diventato maniacale ormai. Quando vado a prelevare al bancomat controllo prima se ci siano macchinari particolari per clonare o leggerti il codice


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Sapete se è rientrato? Ha risolto o no i problemi?


----------



## Love (8 Luglio 2017)

perchè non si è operato??? ste terapie conservative non servono ad una cippa


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> perchè non si è operato??? ste terapie conservative non servono ad una cippa



No doveva rientrare ad allenarsi oggi ma non so se era presente per quello chiedevo...quantomeno novità...


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2017)

sempre rotto però.... bah tra lui e musacchio rischiamo di giocare tutto l'anno senza difensori centrali titolari


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Curati in fretta grazie


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Alessio preparati perché stai per diventare il miglior centrale al mondo


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Alessio preparati perché stai per diventare il miglior centrale al mondo



quoto


----------



## Love (13 Luglio 2017)

musacchio e romagnoli crescerebbero tantissimo con quello che nel ruolo di regista difensivo,centrale di una difesa a tre,è secondo me il top in europa...e non dimentichiamoci giggio in porta...una difesa assurda...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non si tratta di indovinare, in realtà può averla hackerata in nmila modi, dirlo è impossibile. Il modo più semplice che mi viene in mente è Romagnoli che si è collegato ad un wifi pubblico , qualcuno lo ha riconosciuto e con WireShark si legge tutto che è una bellezza (infatti mi raccomando mai usare wifi pubblici per fare cose con i vostri dati sensibili).
> 
> Oppure non so se Instragram ha un numero massimo di tentativi , ma usando una cracker brute force abbastanza potente se la password è vulnerabile e magari riesci anche a carpire qualcosa con ingegneria sociale la puoi trovare in relativamente poco tempo.
> 
> Man in the middle, bho ragà, partite dal presupposto che con siete mai al 100% sicuri, quindi tenete sempre gli occhi aperti, io essendo del mestiere son diventato maniacale ormai. Quando vado a prelevare al bancomat controllo prima se ci siano macchinari particolari per clonare o leggerti il codice



Grazie per l'informazione.

Cmq spero che non andrà via Romagnoli.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grazie per l'informazione.
> 
> Cmq spero che non andrà via Romagnoli.



Non si muove tranquillo. Dichiarato categoricamente incedibile


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

Scusate ragazzi, sono poco informato io, ma Romagnoli è infortunato? Sapete quando torna? E' in Cina con gli altri?


----------



## Wildbone (19 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi, sono poco informato io, ma Romagnoli è infortunato? Sapete quando torna? E' in Cina con gli altri?



Sì, dovrebbe essere sempre alle prese con i problemi alle ginocchia (menisco, se non erro). E no, non è in Cina.
Quando torna non si sa


----------



## Love (19 Luglio 2017)

non era meglio farlo operare??? fortunatamente bonucci-musacchio è un ottima coppia...


----------



## Crox93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> non era meglio farlo operare??? fortunatamente bonucci-musacchio è un ottima coppia...



Penso pure io sarebbe stato meglio farlo operare subito e via


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo abbia recuperato; troppo importante avere lui, Musacchio e Bonucci.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe carino da parte della società fare il punto su questo ragazzo. Per noi è molto importante. Milan, come sta il nostro Alessio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2017)

Anche perchè non ce la faccio a leggere Zapata nelle formazioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2017)

A parte la perfezione della partita di ieri, che ne pensate della sostituzione?
Riposo in vista di domenica, con anche la possibilità di far fare qualche minuto tranquillo a Musacchio nel nuovo modulo, oppure non è ancora al 100%?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A parte la perfezione della partita di ieri, che ne pensate della sostituzione?
> Riposo in vista di domenica, con anche la possibilità di far fare qualche minuto tranquillo a Musacchio nel nuovo modulo, oppure non è ancora al 100%?


Lo si da titolare con l'Udinese...


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A parte la perfezione della partita di ieri, che ne pensate della sostituzione?
> Riposo in vista di domenica, con anche la possibilità di far fare qualche minuto tranquillo a Musacchio nel nuovo modulo, oppure non è ancora al 100%?



Sicuramente non ha i novanta minuti nelle gambe, spiego cosi la sostituzione.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Settembre 2017)

Il miglior difensore. altro che Rugani.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il miglior difensore. altro che Rugani.



Ricordo quando si esaltava Rugani per non aver preso un giallo in tutta la stagione.

Ero allibito...come fa ad esser un pregio?! Un difensore, che di lavoro deve difendere, che non prende nemmeno un giallo è un difetto clamoroso! 

Il difensore per eccellenza dev'esser cattivo, i gialli vanno spesi quando serve per il bene della squadra.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Settembre 2017)

Peccato per l'erroraccio (credo sia il primo suo errore in impostazione che abbia portato poi a un gol avversario da quando è al Milan) perchè era stato il migliore dietro.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Peccato per l'erroraccio (credo sia il primo suo errore in impostazione che abbia portato poi a un gol avversario da quando è al Milan) perchè era stato il migliore dietro.



Nessuno l'ha detto, ma secondo me è stato infastidito dal sole, non ha proprio visto l'avversario in mezzo al campo.

Ad ogni modo nessun alibi, errori da matita rossa, per fortuna abbiamo vinto e la gravità si attenua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno l'ha detto, ma secondo me è stato infastidito dal sole, non ha proprio visto l'avversario in mezzo al campo.



Ho visto anche che zoppicava parecchio prima dello svarione, e si toccava la caviglia.
Aveva subito un contrasto poco prima, non si era ripreso del tutto.

Non vuole essere un alibi, comunque segnalo la cosa.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Settembre 2017)

Un passaggio così non si fa a prescindere dal sole, caviglia dolorante etc.. E' concettualmente sbagliato in quella fase di gioco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Settembre 2017)

questi errori non mi preoccupano minimamente...sarei stato molto più preoccupato per un errore difensivo di diagonale o di posizionamento...sti errori di concentrazione ogni tanto purtroppo capitano...ma sono sicuro non si ripeteranno...per il resto molto bene...


----------



## Crox93 (17 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un passaggio così non si fa a prescindere dal sole, caviglia dolorante etc.. E' concettualmente sbagliato in quella fase di gioco.



Esatto, errore gravissimo
Non tanto per il fatto in se ma per il fatto di averlo anche solo pensato


----------



## sabato (20 Settembre 2017)

Non lo ritengo ancora maturo. 
Troppi passaggi indietro, denotano timori e incertezze.
Sono fiducioso però, le potenzialità le ha tutte.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Settembre 2017)

Oggi giallo demenziale.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi giallo demenziale.



Continua a prendere sti inutili cartellini.
Deve crescere molto da questo punto di vista


----------



## 1972 (21 Settembre 2017)

confermo quanto scritto lo scorso anno.....


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2017)

Zapagnoli.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Settembre 2017)

Il rigore non c'era secondo me, ma siamo lontani anni luce dal difensore di grande livello. Nella difesa a tre lo vedo decisamente spaesato.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Settembre 2017)

Ancora non si riesce a decifrare. Nonostante sia stato pagato tanto, presso i tifosi e la stampa gode di un credito quasi infinito, eppure da quando è arrivato di miglioramenti se ne sono visti pochi, e di errori tanti. Non riesco davvero a inquadrarlo, ma il timore che da giovane promessa finisca per fare la fine di Ranocchia inizia ad affiorare...


----------



## Black (28 Settembre 2017)

errore imperdonabile che macchia la sua prestazione. Però se ogni volta che fa un errore così riusciamo a rimediare e portare a casa i 3 punti, lo può fare sempre


----------



## krull (29 Settembre 2017)

Partita da 4.5. Si dia una svegliata perché anche per lui la stagione é decisiva


----------



## koti (29 Settembre 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ancora non si riesce a decifrare. Nonostante sia stato pagato tanto, presso i tifosi e la stampa gode di un credito quasi infinito, eppure da quando è arrivato di miglioramenti se ne sono visti pochi, e di errori tanti. Non riesco davvero a inquadrarlo, ma il timore che da giovane promessa finisca per fare la fine di Ranocchia inizia ad affiorare...


La fine di Ranocchia no, ma l'evoluzione che ci si aspettava finora non la sta avendo. Difensore abbastanza normale ad oggi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era secondo me, ma siamo lontani anni luce dal difensore di grande livello. Nella difesa a tre lo vedo decisamente spaesato.





Black ha scritto:


> errore imperdonabile che macchia la sua prestazione. Però se ogni volta che fa un errore così riusciamo a rimediare e portare a casa i 3 punti, lo può fare sempre





koti ha scritto:


> La fine di Ranocchia no, ma l'evoluzione che ci si aspettava finora non la sta avendo. Difensore abbastanza normale ad oggi.



Il rigore c'era ed era nettissimo, Romagnoli ha fatto un errore che dire Fantozziano è dire poco.

E siamo già a due errori clamorosi, non me lo aspettavo da Alessio. Sincero.

Fortuna abbiamo vinto in entrambe le occasioni. 

E comunque Musacchio e lui sono fuori ruolo.


----------



## Alfabri (2 Ottobre 2017)

Altra partitaccia, dietro balla troppo, peggio che accanto a Paletta lo scorso anno.
Davvero non mi spiego questa involuzione


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Altra partitaccia, dietro balla troppo, peggio che accanto a Paletta lo scorso anno.
> Davvero non mi spiego questa involuzione



Ma non è vero, oggi ha fatto il suo. Ha interpretato con più aggressività, come serve in una squadra che gioca a 3.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2017)

Bé, quando florenzi si é presentato solo davanti a gigio, la colpa é 90% sua, a me questo giocatore inizia a piacere poco, é lento non dà segnali evidenti di crescita come mi sarei aspettato.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Migliore in campo. Speriamo che giochi così anche con Bonucci.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo. Speriamo che giochi così anche con Bonucci.



.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2017)

Strano che quando gioca nel suo ruolo, quello di centro sinistra e non di finto terzino, non fa passare neanche l'aria.


----------



## Djici (26 Ottobre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Strano che quando gioca nel suo ruolo, quello di centro sinistra e non di finto terzino, non fa passare neanche l'aria.



Boh. Non so cosa pensare. Il Chievo non è mica buono in zona offensiva. Aspetto prestazioni così contro squadre più forti.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Boh. Non so cosa pensare. Il Chievo non è mica buono in zona offensiva. Aspetto prestazioni così contro squadre più forti.



Anche contro il Genoa quando è subentrato dopo l'espulsione di Bonucci e siamo passati alla difesa a 4 e lui ha giocato nel suo ruolo, è stato impeccabile. Certo gli attacchi di Chievo e Genoa non saranno test probanti, ma è importante che lui trovi questa continuità. Anche l'anno scorso era lui a reggere la difesa e non Paletta.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Ottobre 2017)

Molto bene


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2017)

In costante aumento rispetto all'inzio di stagione.
ottima partita cosi come le ultime giocate.
Grande Ale


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2017)

Il miglior centrale della rosa.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il miglior centrale della rosa.



Calma, con la Juve errore madornale sul primo gol di Higuain. MADORNALE.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2017)

Certo che non convocarlo in nazionale è da pazzi.. ah ma è meglio rugani sisisi


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2017)

Aldilà del gol, ottima prestazione e sempre in aumento rispetto al disastroso inizio di stagione.


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Aldilà del gol, ottima prestazione e sempre in aumento rispetto al disastroso inizio di stagione.



Dopo tutti quei mesi di stop ed una preparazione completamente saltata era impossibile aspettarsi un inizio ad alto livello di Romagnoli.


----------



## jacky (19 Novembre 2017)

Come al solito si esaltano prestazioni appena appena sufficienti.
Ieri se al 55' stavamo 4-0 non potevamo dire niente, eppure bravo Bonucci, bravo Romagnoli, bravo Gigio...
Vengono pagati come reparto 45-50 milioni di euro all'anno per essere PERFETTI. Non positivi ma decisivi in negativo (vedi gol vantaggio napoletano in un momento in cui non stavamo soffrendo).


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Come al solito si esaltano prestazioni appena appena sufficienti.
> Ieri se al 55' stavamo 4-0 non potevamo dire niente, eppure bravo Bonucci, bravo Romagnoli, bravo Gigio...
> Vengono pagati come reparto 45-50 milioni di euro all'anno per essere PERFETTI. Non positivi ma decisivi in negativo (vedi gol vantaggio napoletano in un momento in cui non stavamo soffrendo).



Ieri sul primo gol hanno sbagliato a non salire sulla palla scoperta, però ti dico anche una cosa, il Napoli è un'eccellenza ormai a livello di gioco, pensare di andare a Napoli e non prendere gol e non sbagliare niente la dietro è impensabile, anche per la squadra più in gamba che ci sia.

Quindi c'è ben da capire ieri sera nel primo gol dove siano le colpe dei nostri e dove siano i meriti anche degli avversari. Quello piuttosto che dopo ieri sera mi lascia deluso e non è una novità è la consueta sterilità negli ultimi trenta metri. Nessuno che sa saltare l'uomo, nessuno che attacca la profondità, manovra lenta e prevedibile.


----------



## jacky (19 Novembre 2017)

Sì non discuto, ma siamo l'unica tifoseria che apprezza i propri giocatori nonostante 6 scontri diretti tutti persi.

Io non dico di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma bisogna iniziare a pretendere di più.

Se tutte le big ci hanno fatto 2-3-4 gol un problema anche lì dietro ci sarà. 

Vedo che qui sopra si parla malissimo di Rugani, i numeri dicono che su 35 partite in cui è stato in campo la Juventus ne ha vinte 34.

Avrà fatto i suoi errori, ma far passare Rugani per pippa e Romagnoli per fenomeno anche no. Il primo è più forte del secondo almeno per me. Serve equilibrio.


----------



## Djici (19 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno che sa saltare l'uomo, nessuno che attacca la profondità, manovra lenta e prevedibile.



Il bello è che non è nemmeno una sorpresa. Era stato previsto già ad agosto. Bisognava solo leggere i nomi dei calciatori in rosa e averli visti almeno 1 o 2 volte per sapere che non abbiamo giocatori con quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Fino all espulsione perfetto..


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Migliore in campo.
Da un mese perfetto


----------



## Manchester2003!! (27 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il miglior centrale della rosa.


Il miglior centrale in Italia oserei dire.....


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Stasera è la prima volta che mi è davvero piaciuto da quando è al Milan. Bravo. Insisti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Partitona stasera


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2017)

Anche questo giocasse sempre così sarebbe il miglior centrale italiano


----------



## DrHouse (28 Dicembre 2017)

Spero si rafforzi l’intesa con Bonucci.

Può portare Alessio a migliorarsi di molto, e ad allungare la carriera di Leo...

Ha 22 anni, Thiago Silva a quell’età giochicchiava in Brasile


----------



## Black (28 Dicembre 2017)

grande prestazione ieri sera, ha riscattato la pessima prova con l'Atalanta


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Spero si rafforzi l’intesa con Bonucci.
> 
> Può portare Alessio a migliorarsi di molto, e ad allungare la carriera di Leo...
> 
> Ha 22 anni, Thiago Silva a quell’età giochicchiava in Brasile



Per me con Bonucci farà sempre fatica, sono molto simili, nessuno dei due è bravissimo a scappare indietro. Comunque io adoro Romagnoli, da quando è con noi è in crescita continua, quando viene criticato in generale come calciatore io resto sempre perplesso.


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri grande prestazione e in generale sta giocando molto bene. Cosa deve migliorare per fare il salto di qualità che ci si aspetta da lui?

1. Concentrazione: fa ancora troppi troppi errori di concentrazione e di posizione. Anche quando sfodera prestazioni eccellenti.

2. Marcatura: dev'essere più abile a marcare l'uomo nell'uno contro uno. Ieri sera vedevo Skriniar, non ti molla un attimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2017)

Il miglior difensore italiano.
Con buona pace di tuttosport e di rugani.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ieri grande prestazione e in generale sta giocando molto bene. Cosa deve migliorare per fare il salto di qualità che ci si aspetta da lui?
> 
> 1. Concentrazione: fa ancora troppi troppi errori di concentrazione e di posizione. Anche quando sfodera prestazioni eccellenti.
> 
> 2. Marcatura: dev'essere più abile a marcare l'uomo nell'uno contro uno. Ieri sera vedevo Skriniar, non ti molla un attimo.



Non è un marcatore puro, non potrà mai marcare come uno Skriniar secondo me...però deve migliorare sicuramente nell'uno contro uno, quando viene puntato, perchè quando accade fa fallo da giallo sistematico... non ha una grande velocità, però con il posizionamento del corpo deve imparare a far fare all'avversario il movimento che vuole lui faccia...


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è un marcatore puro, non potrà mai marcare come uno Skriniar secondo me...però deve migliorare sicuramente nell'uno contro uno, quando viene puntato, perchè quando accade fa fallo da giallo sistematico... *non ha una grande velocità, però con il posizionamento del corpo deve imparare a far fare all'avversario il movimento che vuole lui faccia..*.



Esatto. Non è un marcatore come Skriniar, però nell'uno vs uno c'è tanto da migliorare. Sopratutto nel posizionamento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ha doti evidenti ma anche lacune pesanti..

In tre anni non è migliorato di una virgola e questa è la cosa che più mi fa imbestialire..

Ieri sera bene (anche se ogni tanto perde la linea e resta due metri indietro a Bonucci) ma il suo difetto più grande è la concentrazione..un centrale di difesa deve essere attento 96 minuti su 95..lui si prende momenti di pausa inaccettabili

Però credo che con Bonucci possa crescere tanto..adesso ha un signor centrale al suo fianco, non ha più scuse


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ieri grande prestazione e in generale sta giocando molto bene. Cosa deve migliorare per fare il salto di qualità che ci si aspetta da lui?
> 
> 1. Concentrazione: fa ancora troppi troppi errori di concentrazione e di posizione. Anche quando sfodera prestazioni eccellenti.
> 
> 2. Marcatura: dev'essere più abile a marcare l'uomo nell'uno contro uno. Ieri sera vedevo Skriniar, non ti molla un attimo.



Se fosse forte in marcatura come uno Skriniar o un Manolas sarebbe il difensore più forte del mondo. Le sue capacità di impostazione Manolas e Skriniar se le sognano. Lui è un ottimo mix di entrambe le cose, se migliora in marcatura (dove imho non eccellerà mai), diventa senza prezzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ale 

Grazie Sinisa


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Gennaio 2018)

Auguri!
Oggi 12 gennaio Alessio ha compiuto 23 anni, ma vanta già quasi 100 presenze in rossonero!


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2018)

Molto bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2018)

Non si discute, si ama


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Altra bella prestazione stasera. 
Il tacco senza guardare, per allargare il gioco verso la fine partita, un gioiellino


----------



## bmb (21 Gennaio 2018)

Miglior centrale italiano per distacco ormai.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lo adoro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Miglior centrale italiano per distacco ormai.



E il più sottovalutato. A volte sembra che per gli "esperti" del settore non esista. Non ne parlano mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Gennaio 2018)

Conosco personalmente tanta gente a cui non piace....ma ce ne facciamo una ragione. Per me è un predestinato, lo adoro!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Sta migliorando molto..strano succeda giocando a fianco di Bonucci eh?......

Chissà come mai in due anni da Zapata e Paletta non aveva appreso nulla


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2018)

A me nelle ultime partite non era piaciuto, ma ieri si è finalmente ripreso.
Ricordiamoci che ha appena compiuto 23 anni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Gennaio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il tacco senza guardare, per allargare il gioco verso la fine partita, un gioiellino



Io in tutta onestà non ho capito il senso di una giocata così rischiosa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Gennaio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io in tutta onestà non ho capito il senso di una giocata così rischiosa.



E' stato costretto a fare quella cosa a causa di un passaggio sciagurato in orizzontale del solito Abate...


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2018)

alrto che ruygani, ma questo è juventno e casualmente sarà ttioalre in nazionale


----------



## danjr (22 Gennaio 2018)

Ieri perfetto


----------



## kipstar (22 Gennaio 2018)

incedibile.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ieri perfetto



Diciamocelo, questo ragazzo da quando è arrivato è sempre e costantemente cresciuto, ed è ancora molto giovane, ha tutto nel giro di qualche anno per esser uno dei migliori centrali al mondo.......certo perchè questo accada deve andari di pari passo la crescita del Milan.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2018)

Da qualche tempo é un muro


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ribadisco: andate a spulciare dove erano, a 22 anni, Chiellini, Thiago Silva, Samuel, Barzagli, ecc...

Chi lo impacchetta da mesi, si merita anni di Zapata e Bonera...


----------



## 7vinte (28 Gennaio 2018)

di cosa ci stupiamo ancora, ormai è una certezza


----------



## Milanista (28 Gennaio 2018)

Forza Alessio!


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Gennaio 2018)

è da due mesi che gioca bene ed è in netta crescita, ma stasera mostruso. M-O-S-T-R-U-O-SO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: andate a spulciare dove erano, a 22 anni, Chiellini, Thiago Silva, Samuel, Barzagli, ecc...
> 
> Chi lo impacchetta da mesi, si merita anni di Zapata e Bonera...


Chiellini giocava la sua prima stagione da titolare nella Juventus in serie B; Silva se ne tornava in Brasile alla Fluminense dopo le fallimentari esperienze al Porto e alla Dinamo Mosca; Samuel giocava ancora nel Boca Juniors; Barzagli veniva promosso in serie B con l'Ascoli...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Gennaio 2018)

Da sempre nel mio cuore. Il giocatore a cui sono più attaccato di questo Milan. Un grande.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiellini giocava la sua prima stagione da titolare alla Juventus in serie B; Silva se ne tornava in Brasile alla Fluminense dopo le fallimentari esperienze al Porto e alla Dinamo Mosca; Samuel giocava ancora nel Boca Juniors; Barzagli veniva promosso in serie B con l'Ascoli...



Esattamente...
Aggiungo che anche Piquè, che era si allo Utd, ma da riserva, a quell’età non era chissà chi...
Come tanti...

Un po’ di pazienza con lui...
Il centrale di difesa è forse l’unico ruolo dove prendere un 30enne come Bonucci non vuol dire prendere gente a fine carriera...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Intanto in nazionale gli viene preferito rugani..
oggi temevo per lui vista la sua dichiarata fede laziale ed invece è stato un netto professionista perfetto.
Da inizio dicembre non sbaglia praticamente nulla


----------



## Lambro (28 Gennaio 2018)

Oggi strepitoso


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2018)

È il più forte che abbiamo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Gennaio 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto in nazionale gli viene preferito rugani..
> oggi temevo per lui vista la sua dichiarata fede laziale ed invece è stato un netto professionista perfetto.
> Da inizio dicembre non sbaglia praticamente nulla



Quando dicevo ai miei amici gobbi che gli piscia in testa a Rugani non mi credevano...23 anni e già più di 100 partite da titolare...e la vicinanza con Bonucci può solo fargli bene


----------



## bmb (28 Gennaio 2018)

Imbarazzante dai.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Gennaio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante dai.



Imbarazzante per quanto è forte?


----------



## bmb (29 Gennaio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante per quanto è forte?



Ovviamente.

Con le cifre di oggi vale 180 milioni senza batter ciglio.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Veramente fenomenale Alessio, il mio giocatore preferito in rosa assieme a Bonucci! Lo ritengo il miglior centrale italiano dopo Barzagli e Bonucci ma l’eta è dalla sua parte e può imporsi come uno dei migliori al mondo - onestamente non so quanti difensori di 22-23 anni siano sul suo livello. L’unico difetto che potrei trovargli è l’atletismo (velocità e forza fisica).


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2018)

un autentico muro,crescita imperiosa,e ' imprescindibile e col ritorno della difesa a 4 si e' esaltato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> 
> Con le cifre di oggi vale 180 milioni senza batter ciglio.


Non dico 180, ma, considerato che il Liverpool ha pagato van Dijk 85 milioni di euro, non vedo perché noi dovremmo scendere sotto i 100 per Alessio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Con Bonny a fianco é destinato a diventare un big


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Negli ultimi anni i giocatori più forti con cui ha giocato affianco sono stati Mexes ed Alex.
Ora che leo è in pienissima forma puo slo migliorare sperando che sia la coppia nazionale


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Gennaio 2018)

Altra grande partita. Dopo essersi fatto saltare da Immobile all'inizio, coprendo comunque lo spazio, ha fatto una partita PERFETTA. Un muro.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Gennaio 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Altra grande partita. Dopo essersi fatto saltare da Immobile all'inizio, coprendo comunque lo spazio, ha fatto una partita PERFETTA. Un muro.



Secondo me oggi ha commesso 2 errori, 1 di posizionamento su un cross molto grave.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ormai una certezza.
Bravo quando si è fatto saltare da immobile a non commettere fallo, che capita spessissimo ai difensori in queste situazioni


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me oggi ha commesso 2 errori, 1 di posizionamento su un cross molto grave.



Se ti riferisci al colpo di testa (non mi ricordo di chi) su cui ha fatto un miracolo Donnarumma, lì è posizionato bene. Il cross è alto, lui è nella posizione giusta. Si marca a zona non a uomo. Non è che può stare dietro l'uomo. Deve "sentirlo" alle spalle e sperare che il cross non lo scavalchi. Lui lo sente, ma il cross lo scavalca. E' una situazione di gioco normale.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Gennaio 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci al colpo di testa (non mi ricordo di chi) su cui ha fatto un miracolo Donnarumma, lì è posizionato bene. Il cross è alto, lui è nella posizione giusta. Si marca a zona non a uomo. Non è che può stare dietro l'uomo. Deve "sentirlo". Lui lo sente, ma il cross lo scavalca. E' una situazione di gioco normale.



Capisco che il calcio sia cambiato, ma per me quella non può essere considerata una situazione di gioco normale, perchè in area c'era un solo avversario, non si stava marcando a zona su un calcio piazzato dove può sfuggire un avversario. Tra l'altro il cross non era particolarmente veloce o improvviso.
Questi difensori moderni se vogliono diventare dei fuoriclasse devono imparare a sentire l'avversario e prenderne le misure in anticipo come facevano i grandi interpreti del ruolo fino a qualche anno fa.


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Capisco che il calcio sia cambiato, ma per me quella non può essere considerata una situazione di gioco normale, perchè in area c'era un solo avversario, non si stava marcando a zona su un calcio piazzato dove può sfuggire un avversario. Tra l'altro il cross non era particolarmente veloce o improvviso.
> Questi difensori moderni se vogliono diventare dei fuoriclasse devono imparare a sentire l'avversario e prenderne le misure in anticipo come facevano i grandi interpreti del ruolo fino a qualche anno fa.


Lì è solo come difensore in area. Se l'attaccante, come ha fatto parzialmente immobile (o era savic) si allarga anche di due passi verso il secondo palo, non puoi seguirlo più di tanto. Perchè lì Romagnoli deve scalare, come ha giustamente fatto, e coprire la zona più vicina al pallone. Perchè se, puta caso, un altro attaccante della Lazio fosse entrato sul primo palo e gli avesse tagliato davanti colpendo il pallone, a quel punto avrebbe sbagliato. Perchè quella è la zona che doveva coprire, quella davanti a lui. Tieni conto che era una ripartenza, quindi in quei casi i movimenti sono codificati.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nel complesso anche stasera buona partita di Alessio


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Altra ottima prestazione


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (4 Febbraio 2018)

Uno di quelli che più ha beneficiato della cura Gattuso


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Il 2020 è troppo vicino, va rinnovato


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il 2020 è troppo vicino, va rinnovato



E' piuttosto evidente che il prossimo rinnovo di questo ragazzo sarà molto alto...su di lui c'è mezza Europa, la sua crescita non è passata inosservata agli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2018)

Muro ed interventi sempre precisi. Bravo Ale!


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ma cosa è diventato?!?!?! 
Anche oggi perfetto,è diventata una certezza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2018)

Crescita spaventosa e finalmente convincente. Non siamo ancora ai livelli Nesta ma il target ora è meno lontano.


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2018)

Mai avuto dubbi sulle sue qualità. Ora sta sicuramente facendo meglio, ma sinceramente non l'ho mai visto fare veramente male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2018)

E' pazzesco come sia lui a tenere a galla e tenere per mano Bonucci e non viceversa


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2018)

Deve rinnovare


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo me, se non lo mandiamo via noi, questo sta con noi a vita.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2018)

Spero non sia lui l'indiziato ad essere ceduto in ottica SA...


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2018)

granitico,un muro


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Deve rinnovare



immediatamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se non lo mandiamo via noi, questo sta con noi a vita.



Speriamo, e il futuro


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo, e il futuro



Io rido quando dicono che Rugani è più forte e che lui non sta rispettando le aspettative


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io rido quando dicono che Rugani è più forte e che lui non sta rispettando le aspettative



Rugani è una sega


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ancora mi sto chiedendo quelli che lo criticavano ad inizio stagione, dopo tanti mesi completamente fermo ed una preparazione saltata, che cosa passava loro per la testa.

Romagnoli è forte, è pure migliorato nell'uno contro uno che è sempre stato un pò il suo tallone d'achille, sta imparando a temporeggiare ed intervenire al momento giusto.

Daje Ale, continua cosi!


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è diventato?!?!?!
> Anche oggi perfetto,è diventata una certezza



Casualmente è migliorato quest'anno che si allena e gioca al fianco di Bonucci 

Quanto serve un forte difensore esperto ai giovani. Cosa sarebbe stato Thiago Silva se non avesse avuto al fianco Nesta?


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Casualmente è migliorato quest'anno che si allena e gioca al fianco di Bonucci
> 
> Quanto serve un forte difensore esperto ai giovani. Cosa sarebbe stato Thiago Silva se non avesse avuto al fianco Nesta?



Sicuramente stare vicino ad uno forte aiuta, non ci piove...ma la crescita di Romagnoli da quando è arrivato al Milan è sempre stata costante, lo scorso anno per dire era migliorato tantissimo, tanto da diventare titolare in nazionale per dire, poi quel fastidioso infortunio al ginocchio l'ha di fatto tenuto fuori sei mesi, non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rugani è una sega



Rugani per me non e una sega. Ma si e ritrovato nella squadra sbagliata.
Difficile essere un giovanissimo giocatore e imporsi nella Juve.

Se avessimo preso Rugani e Romagnoli fosse andato alla Juve e probabile che la situazione sarebbe stata esattamente opposta a quella attuale... con Rugani che sarebbe migliorato e Romagnoli che avrebbe fatto tanta panca da loro.

Alla fine il potenziale lo devi fare diventare "reale". Romagnoli ha potuto crescere da noi.

Come potenziale Rugani e piu o meno sullo stesso livello di Romagnoli... ma riccordo bene il caso Bonucci-Ranocchia con quest'ultimo che sembrava il vero fenomeno...


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se non lo mandiamo via noi, questo sta con noi a vita.



Ne dubito, se mantiene questo tipo di rendimento per il resto della stagione in estate arriveranno al ragazzo offerte irrinunciabili.

Speriamo di avere la forza di trattenerlo.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, se mantiene questo tipo di rendimento per il resto della stagione in estate arriveranno al ragazzo offerte irrinunciabili.
> 
> Speriamo di avere la forza di trattenerlo.



lo temo anche io. Già la storia che i giornali gli danno voti più alti mi puzza parecchio. Ogni tanto lanciano il sassolino sulla juve. Mi auguro non facciano scherzi i nostri, Alessio deve assolutamente rimanere!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo temo anche io. Già la storia che i giornali gli danno voti più alti mi puzza parecchio. Ogni tanto lanciano il sassolino sulla juve. Mi auguro non facciano scherzi i nostri, Alessio deve assolutamente rimanere!



Se dovesse partire Alessio andrà via per una cifra tale che i gobbi non potrebbero mai permetterselo. Loro certe cifre le spendono per quelli davanti e nemmeno sempre. Il loro acquisto più costoso è stato Higuain che era un caso particolare (partenza di Pogba e De Laurentis che non lo avrebbe lasciato andare mai). Per il resto Dybala 40 milioni, D.Costa 45 mi pare, Bernardeschi 45 milioni. Non hanno mai speso certe cifre per i difensori. 

Se dovesse partire sarà per >70 milioni, e andrà in una delle top mondo che pagano i difensori quanto gli attaccanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse partire Alessio andrà via per una cifra tale che i gobbi non potrebbero mai permetterselo. Loro certe cifre le spendono per quelli davanti e nemmeno sempre. Il loro acquisto più costoso è stato Higuain che era un caso particolare (partenza di Pogba e De Laurentis che non lo avrebbe lasciato andare mai). Per il resto Dybala 40 milioni, D.Costa 45 mi pare, Bernardeschi 45 milioni. Non hanno mai speso certe cifre per i difensori.
> 
> Se dovesse partire sarà per >70 milioni, e andrà in una delle top mondo che pagano i difensori quanto gli attaccanti.



Romagnoli non deve partire! Che sia juve o altra squadra. Altrimenti non ritorneremo mai competitivi se ci priviamo dei migliori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Partita irreale stasera.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Febbraio 2018)

Buonasera Alessandro Nesta


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2018)

20 milioni troppi


----------



## Jaqen (25 Febbraio 2018)

Pazzesco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2018)

Esagero se dico che è il difensore Italiano più forte del mondo? Secondo me no.


----------



## ralf (25 Febbraio 2018)

Enorme, 14 clearances


----------



## LukeLike (25 Febbraio 2018)

Incredibile. Le ha prese TUTTE. E quando dico tutte non è una esagerazione. Ogni palla che transitava dalle parti della nostra area di rigore l'ha presa lui. Un muro, non ho parole.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Insuperabile.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Qui parlo a tutto il forum.

Alessio è la dimostrazione che con i giocatori bisogna essere pazienti, aspettare e sostenerli. Soprattutto se giovani e pagati molto.... 
Aspettiamo anche Andre Silva, e vedrete che soddisfazioni!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Rinnovo.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Rinnovo e clausola da 1 miliardo.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Fuori scala.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Con Bonucci affianco sono illegali


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2018)

Qualcuno può controllare se le gocce di pioggia a meno di 5 metri da lui riuscivano a toccare terra, o se venivano invece respinte?


----------



## DrHouse (25 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi ho visto Nesta.

Non sto scherzando.

Certo, non arriverà mai ai livelli di Rugani e Caldara. Ma mi accontento


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi veramente si è reincarnato Nesta , che pulizia di intervento


----------



## Boomer (25 Febbraio 2018)

Mostruoso.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Qui parlo a tutto il forum.
> 
> Alessio è la dimostrazione che con i giocatori bisogna essere pazienti, aspettare e sostenerli. Soprattutto se giovani e pagati molto....
> Aspettiamo anche Andre Silva, e vedrete che soddisfazioni!







DrHouse ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto Nesta.
> 
> Non sto scherzando.
> 
> Certo, non arriverà mai ai livelli di Rugani e Caldara. Ma mi accontento



Sandro Romagnoli


----------



## alcyppa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Dobbiamo ringraziare Sinisa altrimenti sono sicuro che "quello li" avrebbe buttato 15-20 per il vero erede di Sandrone: Ranocchia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Febbraio 2018)

E pensare quando i romanisti ci sfottevano di averlo pagato tanto


----------



## addox (25 Febbraio 2018)

E' il giocatore che nella gestione Gattuso ha avuto il miglioramento più evidente. Oggi tra i migliori nel ruolo.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Dirò un'eresia ma ad oggi secondo me abbiamo la difesa più forte del campionato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2018)

Monumentale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo ringraziare Sinisa altrimenti sono sicuro che "quello li" avrebbe buttato 15-20 per il vero erede di Sandrone: Ranocchia



Grande Sinisa. Ricordo bene l'incubo feticcio ranocchia, il serbo ci ha salvato la vita.


----------



## DrHouse (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dite a Tuttosport che si sono scordati uno 0.

Che se a Torino lo vogliono, costa 300-350 milioni.
Più di Neymar.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2018)

Finalmente si sta imponendo


----------



## Raisuli (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mostruoso
Dopo Baresi Maldini Nesta Thiago Silva, nella tradizione Milanista del grande centrale, Alessio sta facendo le prove per sedere nell'olimpo


----------



## bmb (26 Febbraio 2018)

Complimenti esagerati. Nel senso che sta diventando esattamente quello che pensavo sarebbe diventato. Un mostro.


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Buonasera Alessandro Nesta


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Febbraio 2018)

rinnovategli il contratto a vita!!!!! questo deve essere il nostro pilastro difensivo per i prossimi 15 anni.


----------



## Djerry (26 Febbraio 2018)

Piano piano, Benevento e Verona erano solo due mesi fa. 

Come quando giocavano tutti male si diceva che non potevano essere tutti contemporaneamente scarsi e che quindi il problema era di sistema, così adesso non si può passare a lodare indifferentemente Romagnoli, Bonucci, Calabria, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Calha, Suso, Cutrone e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Alessio è già passato da mesi di improvviso decollo del rendimento ad altrettanto improvvisi errori e momenti di crisi perdendo il focus mentale prima ancora che tecnico. Io sarò finalmente convinto sul suo nuovo status di big, ovviamente in relazione alle altissime aspettative che si porta dietro da sempre, quando non sarà tra i migliori in una squadra in cui tutti meritano almeno 6.5, ma riuscirà a scongiurare quei cali di prestazioni quando le cose andranno meno bene di gruppo, evitando di inabissarsi nel sistema ma essendo anzi lui a guidare la riscossa.

A margine e come si diceva all'epoca, penso che non ci fosse niente di peggio per le sue caratteristiche tecniche (e per la compatibilità con Bonucci) di quel ruolo a sinistra nella difesa a 3, forse uno dei peggiori errori (e ce ne sono stati parecchi) di Montella a livello tattico.

Ad oggi, in attesa che veramente trovi affidabilità e convinzione mentale consacrandosi, lui è assolutamente perfetto nel lavorare sul centro sinistra a 4 leggendo il gioco lontano dalla palla e presidiando l'area lavorando di reparto, sono quelle le sue distanze ed il suo gioco.
Se invece gli si chiede, come era richiesto nella difesa a 3, di accorciare e marcare giocando addosso ed a contatto dell'avversario magari anche fuori area, veniva esposto di colpo in tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

No ma Rugani è meglio


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Piano piano, Benevento e Verona erano solo due mesi fa.
> 
> Come quando giocavano tutti male si diceva che non potevano essere tutti contemporaneamente scarsi e che quindi il problema era di sistema, così adesso non si può passare a lodare indifferentemente Romagnoli, Bonucci, Calabria, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Calha, Suso, Cutrone e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> ...


Esagerato. Alessio ha iniziato male da noi il primo anno con Sinisa in panchina, per poi crescere in maniera costante ed evidente. Dopo di che ha subito un infortunio che lo ha tenuto fuori vari mesi, saltato la "preparazione", trovandosi chiaramente fuori forma anche perché sul piano fisico con Montella non si lavorava. Passato il tempo che doveva passare, Alessio ha ricominciato a crescere.
E ricordiamoci che ha solo 23 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arrivata la definitiva consacrazione.
Ieri versione nesta : dominatore dell'area. In uscita con quel piedino disegna calcio.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2018)

si e' Nestizzato,pazzesco


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

Esci da questo corpo Alessandro!! Anzi no resta la


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Alessio, contento tu abbia fatto ricredere chi non credeva in te quando giocavi fuori condizione mesi fa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2018)

La cosa più bella in assoluto che abbia mai letto (anche sui giornali) è:

Gioca bene grazie a Paletta (5 rossi quell'anno).

Ahahahahah team Romagnoli dai tempi della Samp.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella in assoluto che abbia mai letto (anche sui giornali) è:
> 
> Gioca bene grazie a Paletta (5 rossi quell'anno).
> 
> Ahahahahah team Romagnoli dai tempi della Samp.



Già il fatto che giocasse bene nonostante Paletta è tutto dire sul livello del giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella in assoluto che abbia mai letto (anche sui giornali) è:
> 
> Gioca bene grazie a Paletta (5 rossi quell'anno).
> 
> Ahahahahah team Romagnoli dai tempi della Samp.


http://www.milanworld.net/morace-bo...agnoli-vt53715.html?highlight=Bonucci+Paletta


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/morace-bo...agnoli-vt53715.html?highlight=Bonucci+Paletta


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Febbraio 2018)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/morace-bo...agnoli-vt53715.html?highlight=bonucci+paletta



rotfl.


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/morace-bo...agnoli-vt53715.html?highlight=Bonucci+Paletta



LoL


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ti amo


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

che idolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

25 mln di euro Grazie Roma per avercelo regalatooooooo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grandissimo!


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Partita perfetta.


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Erigete una statua a ques'uomo


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Nesta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dammi un figlio


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stasera immenso. Quest'anno, soprattutto da quando Rino che ha rimesso ordine a partire dalla difesa, sta crescendo tantissimo. L'anno prossimo mi aspetto per lui l'anno della consacrazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grandissimo Alessio, di sicuro gli sarà dispiaciuto visto che è laziale comunque fantastico!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

L'intervento in extremis su Milinkovic è stato assolutamente pazzesco


----------



## vannu994 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> L'intervento in extremis su Milinkovic è stato assolutamente pazzesco



Mamma Mia che partita ha fatto, con quell'intervento mi ha salvato dall'infarto ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Mamma Mia che partita ha fatto, con quell'intervento mi ha salvato dall'infarto ahahahahahahahahaha



Avevo già la bestemmia sulla punta della lingua


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stasera immenso. Quest'anno, soprattutto da quando Rino che ha rimesso ordine a partire dalla difesa, sta crescendo tantissimo. L'anno prossimo mi aspetto per lui l'anno della consacrazione.



Questo è l'anno della consacrazione!!! Stasera immenso


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stasera perfetto.

Solo quello col 19 ha fatto meglio


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Romagnoli-Bonucci me li gioco con tutti.


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma la chiusura su Savic? Mentalmente è mostruoso , era già pronto a prevenire il suo eventuale dribbling su Leo. Poi scivolata di sinistro rischiosissima fatta come se fosse facile.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma la chiusura su Savic? Mentalmente è mostruoso , era già pronto a prevenire il suo eventuale dribbling su Leo. *Poi scivolata di sinistro rischiosissima fatta come se fosse facile.*



Eh, c'è stato qualcuno nel recente passato che era così...


----------



## Schism75 (1 Marzo 2018)

sta finalmente sbocciando. Non sta sbagliando più gli 1vs1.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2018)

È migliorato tantissimo!


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Marzo 2018)

Alla distanza possiamo dire che i soldi spesi per il suo acquisto adesso sembrano 2 lire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2018)

Mostruoso, stasera Nesta.


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2018)

L'intervento su Milinkovic che andava dritto a segnare è una roba mostruosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2018)

Sono gay


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2018)

Che crescita.


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eh, c'è stato qualcuno nel recente passato che era così...



qualcuno dice Paletta...XD


----------



## de sica (1 Marzo 2018)

Un mostro ragazzi! L'intervento su Savic in scivolata mi ha ricordato Nesta


----------



## ilCapitan6 (1 Marzo 2018)

Migliore centrale italiano per distacco.
Dietro c’é il suo mentore Bonucci.

Grande giocatore. Persona seria. Campione.

Valore odierno almeno x3/x4 rispetto al prezzo di acquisto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> L'intervento su Milinkovic che andava dritto a segnare è una roba mostruosa.



Da arresto per pulizia, velcoità ed efficacia.

Incredibile come sia cresciuto, incredibile. Si vedeva che era bravo ma pareva non poter fare il salto, e invece la zavorra era Montella


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2018)

sontuoso


----------



## fra29 (1 Marzo 2018)

Semplicemente il più forte giocatore della squadra.
Meraviglioso nelle due trasferte romane.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2018)

Sempre sostenuto, grande Alessio!


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2018)

Oggi perfetto!! Insuperabile!!! Un muro!!!


----------



## smallball (12 Marzo 2018)

ennesima sontuosa prestazione


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2018)

Eh si vale 40 milioni....certo


----------



## Black (12 Marzo 2018)

crescita esponenziale negli ultimi 2 mesi


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2018)

Tornato molto bene,giocatore fondamentale. Questa stagione migliore in Italia,e uno dei migliori in Europa.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2018)

Un grandissimo lì dietro, dà tanta sicurezza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2018)

Io spero non se ne accorga nessuno in Inghilterra\Spagna


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Maggio 2018)

Disumano

Grazie Sinisa


----------



## Serginho (6 Maggio 2018)

Romagnoli è l'esempio di come i giovani abbiano bisogno di tempo per crescere,maturare e migliorare. Quando è arrivato 3 anni fa aveva potenziale ma non era nemmeno lontanamente ciò che è diventato adesso, eppure ricordo molti commenti negativi, insulti ecc. Purtroppo il tifoso è una razza becera ed ignorante con zero capacità intellettive, sprovvisto totalmente di logica


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è l'esempio di come i giovani abbiano bisogno di tempo per crescere,maturare e migliorare. Quando è arrivato 3 anni fa aveva potenziale ma non era nemmeno lontanamente ciò che è diventato adesso, eppure ricordo molti commenti negativi, insulti ecc. Purtroppo il tifoso è una razza becera ed ignorante con zero capacità intellettive, sprovvisto totalmente di logica



Altrochè se ricordo. Altrochè.

Tutti talent scout


----------



## 666psycho (6 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è l'esempio di come i giovani abbiano bisogno di tempo per crescere,maturare e migliorare. Quando è arrivato 3 anni fa aveva potenziale ma non era nemmeno lontanamente ciò che è diventato adesso, eppure ricordo molti commenti negativi, insulti ecc. Purtroppo il tifoso è una razza becera ed ignorante con zero capacità intellettive, sprovvisto totalmente di logica



Si può dire la stessa cosa per suso e chala... considerate pippe da mezzo forum....


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Maggio 2018)

e Bonucci il suo l'ha fatto, secondo me


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> e Bonucci il suo l'ha fatto, secondo me



Sicuramene, allenarsi con Bonucci qualcosa la da sicuramente anche a livello mentale. Romagnoli era un talento ma allenarsi con Mexes, Zapata o Paletta è diverso che farlo con Bonucci. Si imparano i movimenti, i consigli che magari Leo da ai compagni di reparto sia in partita che in allenamento. Sono cose importanti secondo me. Poi ovviamente Romagnoli ha talento perché se sei brocco non diventi improvvisamente un fenomeno, migliori si, ma sempre giocatore normale rimani.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Maggio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sicuramene, allenarsi con Bonucci qualcosa la da sicuramente anche a livello mentale. Romagnoli era un talento ma allenarsi con Mexes, Zapata o Paletta è diverso che farlo con Bonucci. Si imparano i movimenti, i consigli che magari Leo da ai compagni di reparto sia in partita che in allenamento. Sono cose importanti secondo me. Poi ovviamente Romagnoli ha talento perché se sei brocco non diventi improvvisamente un fenomeno, migliori si, ma sempre giocatore normale rimani.



esattamente quello che volevo dire... se sei un brocco non diventi un campione, ma i margini di miglioramento con a fianco un compagno di reparto così sono tantissimi.

ANche in partita avere a fianco qualcuno che ti dà sicurezza ti fa giocare meglio di sicuro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Maggio 2018)

Ieri malissimo, spero sia per i postumi dell'infortunio


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ieri malissimo, spero sia per i postumi dell'infortunio



Parliamo pur sempre per rendimento di uno dei migliori quest'anno...non è certo una gara opaca a cambiare questo...


----------



## bmb (10 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ieri malissimo, spero sia per i postumi dell'infortunio



Vero. Ma non getterò la croce addosso ad Alessio. Piuttosto, se non ha rischiato Biglia poteva anche evitare di rischiare lui, praticamente al rientro dopo un mese e mezzo. Zapata si è sempre dimostrato all'altezza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Ma quindi sarà Romagnoli il prossimo capitano?


----------



## Kayl (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi sarà Romagnoli il prossimo capitano?


Secondo me dipende dalla formazione titolare. Se Bonaventura non sarà titolare fisso (speriamo! A centrocampo ci voglio Calha, kessie e biglia o un altro piedi buoni al suo posto) probabilmente sarà romagnoli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende dalla formazione titolare. Se Bonaventura non sarà titolare fisso (speriamo! A centrocampo ci voglio Calha, kessie e biglia o un altro piedi buoni al suo posto) probabilmente sarà romagnoli.



Io stravedo per Romagnoli e ritengo Bonaventura un gran bel giocatore, ma non so quanto possano essere idonei per la fascia di capitano. Non li vedo dei trascinatori o dotati di carisma tale da portare quella fascia che da noi pesa come un macigno, anche se ultimamente è stata fin troppo "violentata" da gente indegna come Montolivo o il gobbo con la 19.


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

che coppia con Caldara!


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io stravedo per Romagnoli e ritengo Bonaventura un gran bel giocatore, ma non so quanto possano essere idonei per la fascia di capitano. Non li vedo dei trascinatori o dotati di carisma tale da portare quella fascia che da noi pesa come un macigno, anche se ultimamente è stata fin troppo "violentata" da gente indegna come Montolivo o il gobbo con la 19.



Sia Romagnoli che Jack sono degni capitani.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> che coppia con Caldara!


----------



## Love (31 Luglio 2018)

mi aspetto tanto da lui quest'anno...e con caldara forma una bella coppia...lui regista mattia marcatore...


----------



## smallball (1 Agosto 2018)

felice che abbia avuto la fascia da capitano ieri


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente un Capitano da Milan. Faccia pulita, milanista vero, poche chiacchiere, zero discussioni con gli arbitri, poco Instagram e zero Twitter.

Prosegue la stirpe dei grandi capitani rossoneri


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

Romagnoli-Bonaventura sono i capitani (capitano e vicecapitano) per me.
Caldara-Romagnoli. Crescete bene, crescete tanto!
PS: Romagnoli è più giovane di Caldara, ma cielo che personalità e che crescita in questi tre anni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

sarebbe bellissimo se Paolo gli consegnasse personalmente la fascia da capitano...sarebbe da brividi per Alessio e potrebbe caricarlo in maniera assurda...


----------



## fra29 (1 Settembre 2018)

Quanto gli dona quella fascia..


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2018)

Grandissimo, un fenomeno. Ed un grande capitano, a differenza della melma gobba


----------



## Eziomare (1 Settembre 2018)

In tutta sincerità a me Alessio non ha mai fatto impazzire e ho sempre reputato eccessiva la considerazione di cui godeva presso gran parte dei tifosi. Per me non è un fuoriclasse del ruolo né potra' mai ambire ad esserlo (inutile sottolineare che sarei felicissimo di sbagliare).
Detto questo, a mio parere le prime 2 partite stagionali, risultati a parte, hanno evidenziato un suo importante miglioramento a livello di tenuta mentale: sempre puntuale, cattivo, sicuro.
Per me è ad oggi (vabbè, due misere partite ) il miglior rossonero in termini di prestazioni.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> In tutta sincerità a me Alessio non ha mai fatto impazzire e ho sempre reputato eccessiva la considerazione di cui godeva presso gran parte dei tifosi. Per me non è un fuoriclasse del ruolo né potra' mai ambire ad esserlo (inutile sottolineare che sarei felicissimo di sbagliare).
> Detto questo, a mio parere le prime 2 partire stagionali, risultati a parte, hanno evidenziato un suo importante miglioramento a livello di tenuta mentale: sempre puntuale, cattivo, sicuro.
> Per me è ad oggi (vabbè, due misere partite ) il miglior rossonero in termini di prestazioni.



Condivido, di base. Non dà la sensazione di un fuoriclasse, anche se devo dire che per un difensore è sempre difficile mostrarsi fenomeno. Sicuramente se fornisce prestazioni concrete e fa da punto di riferimento per la squadra, sarebbe oro. La sua sicurezza in difesa costituirebbe un ottimo mattone su cui costruire. Magari diventa fenomeno con il tempo, speriamo.


----------



## Eziomare (1 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido, di base. Non dà la sensazione di un fuoriclasse, anche se devo dire che per un difensore è sempre difficile mostrarsi fenomeno. Sicuramente se fornisce prestazioni concrete e fa da punto di riferimento per la squadra, sarebbe oro. La sua sicurezza in difesa costituirebbe un ottimo mattone su cui costruire. Magari diventa fenomeno con il tempo, speriamo.



Assolutamente, sperem!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2018)

Mi sa che i romanisti non ridono più... Meglio Marcano


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Settembre 2018)

Benedetto sia sempre Mihajlovic


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso ha sbagliato praticamente tutto oggi...
ciò non toglie che anche i giocatori sono degli str...zi 
Che delusione


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Settembre 2018)

romagnoli il futuro del milan e della nazionale italiana, mamma mia come siamo messi male..amen


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Non sarà mai un grande campione. L’errore di questa sera è da dilettante.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

L'errore ci può stare, per carità, ma a me non dà nessuna sicurezza.

Come ampiamente previsto, il suo rendimento l'anno scorso dipendeva molto da Bonucci.


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2018)

Sicuramente l'errore è suo, ma il pallone gli è arrivato nei piedi dopo 1 passaggio in orizzontale e 2 all'indietro. Per dio.


----------



## robs91 (27 Settembre 2018)

Aldilà dell'errore da dilettante è sopravvalutato come difensore,già a Cagliari ci è costato un gol.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

L'errore, che è indubbio e ingiustificabile, è frutto della mentalità di tutta la squadra.
Un atteggiamento passivo e indolente, dopo il golletto hanno passeggiato.
L'errore l'ha fatto lui, ma l'avrebbe fatto qualcun altro, era solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

Sinceramente da quando è venuto al Milan non mi è mai piaciuto, con errori di tutti i tipi, tra giocatori che lo hanno spesso saltato come un birillo, marcatura che spesso si perde, o giocatori che lo saltano in velocità, o fuorigioco sbagliati, o altro. 6 mesi ottimi, giocati però con Bonucci vicino.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Da 4 per l'errore oggi, sinceramente però è uno dei pochi buoni che ci rimangono...


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sicuramente l'errore è suo, ma il pallone gli è arrivato nei piedi dopo 1 passaggio in orizzontale e 2 all'indietro. Per dio.



Si ma diciamolo, non era mica pressato, è stato un passaggio a testa alta senza pressione, con il piede debole ha preso na zolla eh


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2018)

spero di sbagliarmi ma si sta palesando la mia più grande paura..e cioè che questo senza bonucci torna di una normalità assoluta...


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma diciamolo, non era mica pressato, è stato un passaggio a testa alta senza pressione, con il piede debole ha preso na zolla eh



I palloni ogni tanto vanno spazzati via, invece che fare 5 retropassaggi fino al portiere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2018)

Peccato, aveva fatto una grande partita. Mi piace tantissimo!! Forza capitano


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> I palloni ogni tanto vanno spazzati via, invece che fare 5 retropassaggi fino al portiere.



Guarda che lo poteva e doveva fare Romagnoli....ma l'ha ciabattata...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Ottobre 2018)

Gli "voglio bene" perché mi è sempre piaciuto, ma non è migliorato di 1 virgola negli 1 vs 1 da quando è arrivato. Si fa saltare con troppa facilità. Dai Capitano che le qualità le hai!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Gli "voglio bene" perché mi è sempre piaciuto, ma *non è migliorato di 1 virgola negli 1 vs 1 da quando è arrivato*. Si fa saltare con troppa facilità. Dai Capitano che le qualità le hai!



è il suo limite più grande..è vero..e purtroppo ad oggi compagni di reparto in grado di "istruirlo" non ne ha avuti (Leo pure peccava in quello)
Credo Caldara sia più efficace in questo essenziale.

Magari Maldini potrebbe svestire i panni del dirigente e mettersi la tuta per qualche ora di ripetizione ad Alessio..Paolo nell' 1Vs.1 è stato tra i primi 5 all time


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ha tutto per essere un TOP, però ha quei periodi dove va in difficoltà con qualsiasi avversario. Nell'1 vs 1 deve migliorare molto, ma molto...


----------



## zlatan (5 Ottobre 2018)

Buon giocatore ma non sarà mai neanche un quarto di NEsta purtroppo


----------



## davidelynch (5 Ottobre 2018)

Senza il gobbo al suo fianco ne ha persa di sicurezza, resta comunque per età e qualità nettamente il centrale italiano più forte. Fra l'altro avere come diga davanti a se il centrocampo di fabbri del Milan non agevola il suo compito.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha tutto per essere un TOP, però ha quei periodi dove va in difficoltà con qualsiasi avversario. Nell'1 vs 1 deve migliorare molto, ma molto...



Nel 1 vs 1 Calabria gli da le piste, per dire.


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2018)

Può diventare un buon difensore ma di certo non un top alla Thiago Silva, sempre pensato questo e non cambio idea.


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2018)

Un altro che non ha la "fame" per migliorarsi sempre ed arrivare al top, da capitano in questo Milan sembra si senta già arrivato al culmine della sua carriera


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi benissimo, il migliore


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Ottobre 2018)

L'ho sempre detto che era una pippa. Oggi nel primo tempo sul gol annullto ad Icardi la palla gli è passata tra la gambe. Dai....


----------



## gabri65 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sta involvendo. Già non era niente di eccezionale. Mi sembra disordinato, inoltre lo vedo molte volte fermo nell'area piccola a guardare invece di intervenire. E poi zero impostazione. Prende la palla da Donnarumma, aspetta che Rodrigueza sia marcato e poi gliela passa, mettendolo in difficoltà come se già non bastasse la macchinosità dello svizzero. Ormai in affanno, rinvio alla cieca che ovviamente è preda dell'avversario. Per me inaccetabile una cosa del genere da quella che dovrebbe essere una grande speranza della nostra difesa.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non mi da sicurezza.


----------



## fra29 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Senza Bonucci bisogna ammettere che è regredito vertiginosamente


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre detto che era una pippa. Oggi nel primo tempo sul gol annullto ad Icardi la palla gli è passata tra la gambe. Dai....



non è una pippa, così come non è mai stato Nesta. Ma oggi a parte quest'azione che citi, è stato il migliore.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è una pippa, così come non è mai stato Nesta. Ma oggi a parte quest'azione che citi, è stato il migliore.



Ma infatti, ma che partita hanno visto?

E' stato commovente fino a quel cross, stupendomi per la gran prestazione, dove per altro, manco è sua la colpa, era un cross totalmente innocuo.


----------



## Manue (22 Ottobre 2018)

Scusate, ma forse ho visto una partita diversa.
Ieri è stato impeccabile, ha annullato Icardi in ogni 1 vs 1, 
non chi ha concesso praticamente mai un tiro in porta... 

Sul gol lui era uscito per andare a chiudere Vecino, poiché la fascia sx dormiva come sempre...
e taaac prendiamo il gol...

Dobbiamo essere onesti e dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, ieri grande prestazione di Romagnoli, 
questo se giocasse alla Juve sarebbe un muro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ha giocato benissimo, non so se sul gol era necessario andarsene così largo però


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Ottobre 2018)

È l'erede di Nesta nel senso che Sandro lo ha citato nel suo testamento, forse. Ma giocano proprio a due sport diversi.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha giocato benissimo, non so se sul gol era necessario andarsene così largo però



Forse non era necessario...ma c'è da dire che saltato Rodriguez era lui che appunto doveva uscire, detto questo in mezzo all'area c'era il solo Icardi con due difensori che sono andati a scalare...Mauro s'è mangiato Abate, Musacchio e Donnarumma che non c'hanno capito niente..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Ottobre 2018)

Capisco che oggi ci girano le palle a tutti per la partita di ieri, pero' criticare pure la prestazione di Romagnoli di ieri no dai, e' stato il migliore dei nostri


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ha fatto benissimo e lo si critica per cosa? Per questo molti non hanno equilibrio. Ma in generale è così. C'è addirittura chi parla di stagione conclusa. E' tutto paradossale....


----------



## 1972 (22 Ottobre 2018)

la marcatura su vecino fa tenerezza, neanche i bambini del campetto sotto casa mia. anziche' mordere la palla si gira per paura di farsi la bua.


----------



## rivotto (22 Ottobre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Capisco che oggi ci girano le palle a tutti per la partita di ieri, pero' criticare pure la prestazione di Romagnoli di ieri no dai, e' stato il migliore dei nostri



Però ha ragione Biglia quando dice che quel cross non deve partire. 
Lì anche Roque Junior avrebbe affondato il tackle su Vecino, che considerando dove era ingabbiato e la stanchezza al 90% finisce in rimessa laterale per loro, 10% fallo. Di certo non ti supera in velocità..


----------



## Love (23 Ottobre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> la marcatura su vecino fa tenerezza, neanche i bambini del campetto sotto casa mia. anziche' mordere la palla si gira per paura di farsi la bua.



certo che arrivare a dare la colpa del gol a romagnoli dopo quello che hanno fatto musacchio e *donnarumma* è da folli..


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2018)

Alessio gioca un calcio molto pulito...forse anche troppo ma qui non ci sono antidoti la malizia si acquisisce con l'esperienza. Sicuramente dovesse ricapitare una situazione simile al 90esimo in un altro match la palla dai piedi di Vecino non parte..in questo fondamentale Chiellini per dire è forse il migliore al mondo, si attacca alle caviglie degli avversari come una sanguisuga.

Detto ciò ovviamente il goal non si può imputare al nostro Capitano..il pasticcio l'han combinato i 3 moschettieri che erano in area.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Ottobre 2018)

No, non scherzate, Romagnoli è di gran lunga il nostro miglio difensore. E' in crescita costante e fra non molto diventerà leader quantomeno della difesa...


----------



## IlMusagete (23 Ottobre 2018)

Si riesce a criticare Romagnoli anche nella partita dove è stato il migliore (assieme a Calabria).. il fatto è che con Musacchio non si accoppiano benissimo, ma mentre di Musacchio devo vedere ancora una prestazione da 7, Alessio ha fatto spesso prestazioni importanti.
Vediamo in coppia con Caldara.

P.S. un appunto lo faccio però, mi sembra regredito nell'impostazione, non gli chiedo di essere Bonucci ma con Miha ricordo cercava spesso di innescare le punte e gli esterni da dietro con buoni risultati (vero è che ora i movimenti in attacco son totalmente diversi), ora sembra che non veda l'ora di scaricare la palla sul Rodriguez di turno


----------



## Goro (23 Ottobre 2018)

Spero diventi più cattivo altrimenti farà la fine di Rugani


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Ottobre 2018)

Romagnoli contro il Cagliari: UMILIATO da Pavoletti in occasione del primo goal del Cagliari

Contro il Napoli: Non intercetta il cross in occasione del goal di Mertens

Contro l'Atalanta: non sale e non manda in fuorigioco Rigoni che segna

Contro l'Empoli: porcata difensiva con annesso fallo da rigore

contro l'Inter: ridicolo nel marcare Vecino


In questi due mesi è stato molto pasticcione ed approssimativo. Oltretutto non è nemmeno tutto questo fenomeno in fase di impostazione.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Ottobre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Romagnoli contro il Cagliari: UMILIATO da Pavoletti in occasione del primo goal del Cagliari
> 
> Contro il Napoli: Non intercetta il cross in occasione del goal di Mertens
> 
> ...



e' l'esempio della mediocrità di questo Milan.

Ci sono tifosi che si esaltano per un difensore che non giocherebbe titolare ne nella Juve, ne nel Napoli, ne nell'Inter, ne nella Roma... i club che dovremmo raggiungere/superare.

Romagnoli da più parti viene considerato come uno dei migliori della nostra rosa ed è pure il capitano. Questo fa capire come siamo messi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Ottobre 2018)

Anche oggi ottima partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Ottobre 2018)

Grande Alessio! Gol assurdo


----------



## Devil man (31 Ottobre 2018)

Doppietta di Romagnoliiiii


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Madonna sto sborrando. Grazie Ale


----------



## 7vinte (31 Ottobre 2018)

Grande! L'autogol non è colpa sua ma di bacacoso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Ottobre 2018)

Il CAPITANO!!! Mi ha fatto sburrare a morte


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Bel gol.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2018)

GRANDE ALE !!! Che gol.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2018)

Sfortunato nell'autogol, si e' rifatto con gli interessi alla fine. Grande Alessio!!


----------



## bmb (4 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Novembre 2018)

L'ha recuperata LUI e ha messo tutta la rabbia in quel tiro potentissimo

Non ho dubbi ora, merita di essere il Capitano

TRASCINATORE


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Novembre 2018)

Ho un erezione enorme


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Novembre 2018)

Ti amo. Facciamo un figlio subito


----------



## Igniorante (4 Novembre 2018)

Gran gol, tira molto meglio di gran parte dei nostri attaccanti


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2018)

Ti amo!!! IL CAPITANO!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2018)

Nell'ultima azione non solo ha recuperato una palla meravigliosa, ma prima di tirare si è anche abbassato le mutande e messo le palle sull'erba e si è preso la responsabilità.

Bene bene bene, peccato solo per quel giallo che potrebbe essere molto molto pesante


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2018)

Altri tre punti.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Novembre 2018)

Grande capitanoooooo.

Su domenica, non c'è due senza tre! Vai Alessioooooo


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2018)

Grande Alessio! grande! Grande! andiamo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Novembre 2018)

Un Dio in mezzo agli uomini.


----------



## Molenko (4 Novembre 2018)

Ti voglio bene. E ti chiedo scusa se ultimamente ti ho criticato eccessivamente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Novembre 2018)

Grandissimo il Capitano!


----------



## Comic Sans (4 Novembre 2018)

Tre gol in due partite è una roba da alieno. #cristianoromagnolo


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Tre gol in due partite è una roba da alieno. #cristianoromagnolo



2 gol


----------



## Comic Sans (4 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 2 gol



Eh no. Chi ha segnato per il Genoa?
Romagnoli stakanovista.


----------



## Zenos (4 Novembre 2018)

Idolo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Novembre 2018)

L hai vinta tu, ma non con quel tiro, ma con quel recupero a metà campo e la corsa verso l area avversaria! Un cuore da capitano, grazie Ale!


----------



## kYMERA (4 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> L hai vinta tu, ma non con quel tiro, ma con quel recupero a metà campo e la corsa verso l area avversaria! Un cuore da capitano, grazie Ale!



*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Novembre 2018)

Sempre piu' fiero del mio Capitano. Grande Ale!!


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Novembre 2018)

Ti amo


----------



## koti (5 Novembre 2018)

Ho tirato un urlo che mi avranno sentito in tutto il vicinato


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2018)

Ultimamente avevo dubbi su di lui, grandissime risposte


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> L hai vinta tu, ma non con quel tiro, ma con quel recupero a metà campo e la corsa verso l area avversaria! Un cuore da capitano, grazie Ale!



Esatto, tackle pazzesco su Opoku.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Novembre 2018)

Capitano.


----------



## smallball (5 Novembre 2018)

monumentale,poco da aggiungere


----------



## Black (5 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> L hai vinta tu, ma non con quel tiro, ma con quel recupero a metà campo e la corsa verso l area avversaria! Un cuore da capitano, grazie Ale!



giusta precisazione. Gol che vale doppio


----------



## nybreath (5 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> L hai vinta tu, ma non con quel tiro, ma con quel recupero a metà campo e la corsa verso l area avversaria! Un cuore da capitano, grazie Ale!



Per me è da notare che da difensore si è preso questa responsabilità di tirare che ne cutrone ne suso si sono presi. Ottimo giocatore e grande personalità, se avesse avuto nesta o t.silva al suo fianco sarebbe diventato il migliore al mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2018)

Alessioooooooooooooo !!!!!!
Da urlo stasera come mercoledi.
4 giorni da leone. 
Dopo aver difeso per tutta la partita recupera palla in mezzo al campo , si butta in area e decide di scaraventare in rete un pallone che scottava.


----------



## zlatan (5 Novembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto, tackle pazzesco su Opoku.



Ma non era fallo? E' uscito a braccia poverino...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Novembre 2018)

Campione e capitano vero


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2018)

Grandissimo il CAPITANO!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2018)

Quel poveretto senza palle di Higuain, insieme a Chalanoglu e tutta la compagnia di "zero carattere style" dovrebbero prendere esempio da Romagnoli. Lui non frigna come un bambinetto viziato, tira fuori le palle, che son grandi come una casa e va dritto per la sua strada. L'unico che quando siamo in difficoltà prova a strigliare i compagni, l'unico vero leader. Se siamo nella melma, oltre al fatto che non abbiamo un allenatore in panca, è anche per questi motivi. Son tutti senza palle, tranne alcuni. Appena subiscono e vanno in difficoltà scompaiono, perché non hanno carattere. Che pena.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lui ed RR sono forse gli unici con una mentalità da top team


----------



## Love (25 Dicembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Lui ed *RR *sono forse gli unici con una mentalità da top team



Se fosse più forte in fase offensiva sarebbe un terzino top...e invece il suo essere praticamente nullo in fase offensiva lo rende praticamente un difensore centrale...infatti secondo me se arrivasse conte lo metterebbe nei tre dietro con caldara e romagnoli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Dicembre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Se fosse più forte in fase offensiva sarebbe un terzino top...e invece il suo essere praticamente nullo in fase offensiva lo rende praticamente un difensore centrale...infatti secondo me se arrivasse conte lo metterebbe nei tre dietro con caldara e romagnoli.



Infatti ho parlato di testa, di mentalità, non di qualità


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Dicembre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Se fosse più forte in fase offensiva sarebbe un terzino top...e invece il suo essere praticamente nullo in fase offensiva lo rende praticamente un difensore centrale...infatti secondo me se arrivasse conte lo metterebbe nei tre dietro con caldara e romagnoli.



Secondo me è troppo basso per fare il centrale.
Mandzukic docet.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2019)

Tanti auguri al nostro capitano!
E sul Twitter della gazzetta lo celebrano con la maglia del.. Roma!!!

Ma potrebbero farla un po’ più subdola dai..


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tanti auguri al nostro capitano!
> E sul Twitter della gazzetta lo celebrano con la maglia del.. Roma!!!
> 
> Ma potrebbero farla un po’ più subdola dai..



Appena visto.Ma quanti nemici abbiamo?


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Gennaio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tanti auguri al nostro capitano!
> E sul Twitter della gazzetta lo celebrano con la maglia del.. Roma!!!
> 
> Ma potrebbero farla un po’ più subdola dai..



Appena visto, pazzesco. 
C è da dire che se un post ha tante interazioni è positivo per l autore.. E con questa provocazione ci sono stati gli insulti dei milanisti e dei laziali.. Diciamo. Che hanno raggiunto il loro obiettivo


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Gennaio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Appena visto, pazzesco.
> C è da dire che se un post ha tante interazioni è positivo per l autore.. E con questa provocazione ci sono stati gli insulti dei milanisti e dei laziali.. Diciamo. Che hanno raggiunto il loro obiettivo



Analisi perfetta.

Auguri Alessio!


----------



## Mika (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ieri ha giocato troppo bene.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ieri calamita su tutti i palloni eppure vedo voti bassi sui giornali..


----------



## Gas (27 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ieri calamita su tutti i palloni eppure vedo voti bassi sui giornali..



A Romagnoli riservano voti bassi da quando è arrivato al Milan. Io non sono un complottista ma questa cosa è incredibilmente vistosa.


----------



## bmb (27 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ieri calamita su tutti i palloni eppure vedo voti bassi sui giornali..



Non si chiama mica Giorgio Chiellini. Iniziasse a prendere a calci giocatori qua e la per il campo sarebbe considerato il migliore al mondo. Anzi no, prenderebbe cartellini rossi una giornata si e l'altra pure.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Eh ma gioca con le maniche corte e i guanti... cit.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Eh ma gioca con le maniche corte e i guanti... cit.



Io, quando vado in montagna e la temperatura è tra 0°/6°, mezze maniche e guanti, non capisco cosa ci trovino di strano.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2019)

E' moltooooo migliorato secondo me, ieri pure Musacchio sembrava un difensore. "EHEHHE ma Zapata11 sta facendooo una grande stagione" come Musacchio pure Zapata è miracolato da Romangoli. Andrebbe preso un top a fianco a lui, avrei voluto Godin.

Lui e Baccayoko i più costanti, e non si fanno mettere sotto dalla "pression" come i tre davanti mediocri che non ne azzeccano una


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2019)

Grande, Alessio


----------



## Davidoff (27 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> A Romagnoli riservano voti bassi da quando è arrivato al Milan. Io non sono un complottista ma questa cosa è incredibilmente vistosa.



Indossasse una casacca bianconera sono abbastanza sicuro che prenderebbe sempre voti più alti,chissà perché...


----------



## LukeLike (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ieri non ho visto tanta differenza con Koulibaly..


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ieri non ho visto tanta differenza con Koulibaly..



Koulibaly e mostruoso ma hai ragione. Ieri non si è vista una grandissima differenza. 
Ma non la vedo nemmeno questa grandissima differenza tra Allan (fortissimo) e Bakayoko.


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Gennaio 2019)

Anche oggi partita perfetta


----------



## 7vinte (29 Gennaio 2019)

Grandissimo!


----------



## Boomer (29 Gennaio 2019)

Grande capitano.


----------



## Heaven (29 Gennaio 2019)

Grandissimo come sempre ormai


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2019)

Grande capitano!!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Monumentale!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2019)

Eh ma i guanti con le maniche corte


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Sacchi suca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

bravo cap.


----------



## bmb (30 Gennaio 2019)

Non lo dice nessuno ma questo qui da 2 mesi fa tutto perfettamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non lo dice nessuno ma questo qui da 2 mesi fa tutto perfettamente.



Però deve crescere come mentalità..ieri bellissima vittoria ma a fine partita da capitano non puoi dire grandissimo Milan dopo una gara giocata 70 minuti nella propria metà campo..


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Bravissimo stasera Capitano. Purtroppo eri di fianco a un dilettante.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2019)

Grande


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2019)

maestoso


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

Grande Capitano!


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grande Capitano!



Oggi meno bravo del solito, secondo me ha sofferto molto Pavoletti e Pedro nel gioco aereo


----------



## Boomer (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi meno bravo del solito, secondo me ha sofferto molto Pavoletti e Pedro nel gioco aereo



Chiunque soffre Pavoletti sui colpi di testa. Non c'è nessuno in grado di marcarlo in Italia.


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non lo dice nessuno ma questo qui da 2 mesi fa tutto perfettamente.



2 mesi e mezzo. 

Meglio Bonucci comunque.


----------



## Boomer (17 Febbraio 2019)

Che giocatore sei diventato Alessio.


----------



## Kayl (17 Febbraio 2019)

Il migliore in Italia con Skriniar e Chiellini, poco da discutere. Grande Capitano.


----------



## Heaven (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ormai è una certezza, fortissimo, capitano perfetto


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

altra partita de fenomeno..


----------



## Boomer (22 Febbraio 2019)

Altra partita perfetta.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Un degno Capitano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2019)

E' diventato un difensore solidissimo, poco pubblicizzato ma va bene così, meglio così, fateli sborinare davanti a cristina e ponucci


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Anche questa sera non ha sbagliato nulla. Molto bene anche MusTacchio


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2019)

<3


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Febbraio 2019)

Giocatore elegante che trasmette una grande serenità a tutta la difesa. Testa alta e interventi pulliti .Ringraziero per sempre Sinisa per il suo acquisto.


----------



## David Drills (22 Febbraio 2019)

Sempre meglio, ed ha solo 24 anni. Non capisco perchè su TM è valutato solo 40 milioni, secondo me vale molto ma molto di più


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ottime prestazioni. Se poi la pianta di fare sempre il passaggino a 2 km/h a Rodriguez già marcato, e invece prova a farne qualcuno in verticale, è perfetto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ottima partita e ottime letture e tempismo


----------



## Kayl (22 Febbraio 2019)

Commento della partita su Sky
"Altra grande partita di Romagnoli, anche se ormai non è più una sorpresa"
E io...
"Ma quando mai lo elogiate voi!?"


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2019)

3 mesi di perfezione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Perfetto, come al solito.. Ormai l ultimo errore risale ad Empoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente un capitano rispettato da tutto lo spogliatoio, con valori da professionista e anche bravo in campo.
Tutte e tre le caratteristiche soddisfatte.


----------



## Love (23 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> 3 mesi di perfezione.



e mettici pure l'anno scorso...diciamo che da un paio d'anni a questa parte ha toppato solo un paio di mesi da settembre a novembre...una crescita importante...in Italia è nella top 3


----------



## smallball (23 Febbraio 2019)

una sicurezza,perfetto


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> e mettici pure l'anno scorso...diciamo che da un paio d'anni a questa parte ha toppato solo un paio di mesi da settembre a novembre...una crescita importante...in Italia è nella top 3



Esatto, è cresciuto tanto, ed apparte un appannamento lo scorso anno per via di un infortunio ad inizio stagione, sta giocando al altissimi livelli. Adesso anche lui, come tanti altri, ha bisogno di misurarsi nella coppa campioni per consacrarsi definitivamente come grande giocatore.


----------



## Kayl (3 Marzo 2019)

Grande capitano, per lui ordinaria amministrazione. Berardi e Boga che violentano i nostri terzini, Kessie e Calha, e le uniche volte che capitano dalle sue parti all'uno contro uno finiscono col culo a terra e il pallone tra i suoi piedi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2019)

Per poco metteva dentro un gol di tacco degno del miglior Mancini


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2019)

Anche oggi monumentale, peccato per il gol preso per colpa di Conti.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2019)

Grande Capitano!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2019)

Nesta nel pre-partite disse una cosa interessante. Che Romangnoli è forte, ma ha bisogno di giocare in cl e misurarsi con giocatori e squadre di livello alto europeo per fare il salto. 

Sono molto d'accordo, fino a quando giocherà solo in campionato, non farà mai il famoso salto.


----------



## Manue (28 Aprile 2019)

Non è un leader, solo un gregario. 
Non ha carisma che contagia, affonda con tutta la barca. 
Ride sempre a fine partita, qualsiasi sia il risultato. 

Non lo discuto a livello tecnico poiché è buono, non un fenomeno, ma buono (skrinier per dirne uno è migliore),
ma caratterialmente è mediocre. 

Mi dispiace, 
credevo tanto in lui.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è un leader, solo un gregario.
> Non ha carisma che contagia, affonda con tutta la barca.
> Ride sempre a fine partita, qualsiasi sia il risultato.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Mi sembra leggero, anche se non è uno dei peggiori. Ma tecnicamente non è eccelso, e quando mette i piedi fuori dall'area si azzera. Sarà anche un po' più serio degli altri, ma ancora non ci siamo. Sopravvalutato secondo me, come difensore se valesse anche solo la metà di Costacurta sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Si è fatto espellere in modo proprio stupido.


----------



## Route66 (28 Aprile 2019)

Quest'anno è quasi sempre risultato uno dei migliori ed è cresciuto abbastanza negli anni sino a raggiungere un discreto livello ma i top sono un'altra cosa a mio avviso(soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico).
Nelle ultime settimane l'ho visto in netto calo fisico e il non farlo riposare quando si poteva(Udinese....Parma?!) è un' altro errore del mister.
Sul numero spropositato di cartellini gialli che si becca ci sarebbe da fare un bel ragionamento in vista della prossima stagione cmq vada a finire questa.


----------



## varvez (29 Aprile 2019)

Espulsione cercata. d'accordo che il capitano può e deve parlare con l'arbitro, però ad ogni fischio contro (OGNI fischio contro) si è scagliato contro il direttore di gara. Così non va.


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2019)

ha denunciato gravi problemi di leadership,deve crescere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è un leader, solo un gregario.
> Non ha carisma che contagia, affonda con tutta la barca.
> Ride sempre a fine partita, qualsiasi sia il risultato.
> 
> ...



Non so, io ricordo che in due partite di andata ci ha trascinato sulle spalle in un momento difficilissimo

Il problema è che tutti hanno mollato da quando l'ipotetico condottiero ha mollato


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Gli ci vuole un animale accanto, un Godin, non quel cesso di pistacchio.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non so, io ricordo che in due partite di andata ci ha trascinato sulle spalle in un momento difficilissimo
> 
> Il problema è che tutti hanno mollato da quando l'ipotetico condottiero ha mollato



E no, non trascini perchè fai 2 gol allo scadere....

ma trascini quando le cose vanno male...


----------



## Pit96 (29 Aprile 2019)

Errore stupidissimo

Il che però non lo rende di certo scarso. È fondamentale per noi. Uno dei pochi inamovibili


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

a Dazn gli hanno appena ricordato che sono 150 partite con il Milan. Ragazzi si è emozionato,occhi lucidi e nodo in gola,non credevo fosse cosi legato alla nostra maglia.
Grande Capitano.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (11 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> E no, non trascini perchè fai 2 gol allo scadere....
> 
> ma trascini quando le cose vanno male...



Se fosse anche un leader carismatico oltre a il miglior centrale italiano non giocherebbe da noi
ma nel real madrid, teniamocelo stretto che ad oggi è il miglior acquisto degli ultimi 10 anni..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

anche stasera miracolo.. sulla scivolata che viene ribattuta sull'avversario 
manco l'angolo ha lasciato.. salva il gol e in + non ci fa penare con angolo 

continua così Capitano


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

Ha rinnovato quando stavamo lì lì per fallire, ha rifiutato la corte di Raiola ed è diventato capitano di questa copia sbiadita del Milan che conosciamo. Se non è attaccato alla maglia lui.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2019)

Più lo osservo e più mi sembra che stia scadendo nella mediocrità pure lui.

Lento, fuori tempo, zero costruzione di gioco. Angoli regalati in maniera inspiegabile laddove era semplicissimo buttarla in fallo laterale o darla al portiere.

Sempre il solito passaggino a Rodriguez.

Inoltre non si fa sentire dopo tre ammonizioni in venti minuti.

Boh, non lo so, mi sembra che sia un altro molto più che sopravvalutato.


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Agosto 2019)

Non eccelle in nulla.
Potrebbe essere un buon comprimario fi fianco ad un campione, se il campione deve essere lui non va bene perché non ha nulla del campione.


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2019)

Oggi disastroso


----------



## Manue (26 Agosto 2019)

Gregario, altro che leader


----------



## Molenko (26 Agosto 2019)

Non ha fatto male, ma su quell’angolo regalato dopo il gol mi ha fatto imbestialire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Gregario, altro che leader



Ma che leader d’Egitto.

Un Kaladze qualunque era Baresi confronto a questo qua. Ma pure Alex e Paletta erano superiori.


----------



## gemy (26 Agosto 2019)

Purtroppo lento come tutti gli altri 
ma io dico vanno a spendere 40 milioni per correa ma con molto meno potevano prendere muriel 
Tutti lentoni in questa squadra nessuno che prende un iniziativa ma perchè. Quanti errori in questi anni non torneremo piu a livelli decenti troppi treni non presi 

Boban che sei venuto a fare in un progetto senza una logica


----------



## Manue (26 Agosto 2019)

gemy ha scritto:


> Purtroppo lento come tutti gli altri
> ma io dico vanno a spendere 40 milioni per correa ma con molto meno potevano prendere muriel
> Tutti lentoni in questa squadra nessuno che prende un iniziativa ma perchè. Quanti errori in questi anni non torneremo piu a livelli decenti troppi treni non presi
> 
> Boban che sei venuto a fare in un progetto senza una logica



Muriel???
Ma per favore


----------



## Milanlove (21 Settembre 2019)

E' da un po' di derby che è l'uomo in più dell'Inter.........


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

I paragoni con De Ligt e Skriniar non stanno in piedi, ad oggi non vale un'unghia nè dell'olandese, nè dello slovacco.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

In marcatura è un disastro.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> E' da un po' di derby che è l'uomo in più dell'Inter.........



Sul gol ci poteva poco. Quando un cross arriva perfetto, un attaccante cosi bravo di testa salta coi tempi giusti, non c'è difensore che tenga. Inutile dare sempre colpe ai nostri, ci sono anche meriti avversari che vanno oltre ogni merito. Piatek, a differenza di Lukaku, ha sbagliato un gol di testa ben più facile.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In marcatura è un disastro.



per me è troppo poco cattivo, deve farsi sentire di più, anche a palla lontana...


----------



## Milanlove (21 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> I paragoni con De Ligt e Skriniar non stanno in piedi, ad oggi non vale un'unghia nè dell'olandese, nè dello slovacco.



per non parlare di Godin.

Quello che a noi non serviva, che costava troppo di stipendio, che era vecchio e blablabla.

Altro derby perso, altra prestazione insufficiente di Romagnoli.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Da anni che lo scrivo che difensivamente è scarso. L’unico anno buono è stato quello con Bonucci. Per il resto non è migliorato di una virgola.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> per non parlare di Godin.
> 
> Quello che a noi non serviva, che costava troppo di stipendio, che era vecchio e blablabla.
> 
> Altro derby perso, altra prestazione insufficiente di Romagnoli.



Ah si hanno preso Godin, un vecchio di 32-33 anni "cit


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> per me è troppo poco cattivo, deve farsi sentire di più, anche a palla lontana...



Appena lo fa si becca un giallo.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul gol ci poteva poco. Quando un cross arriva perfetto, un attaccante cosi bravo di testa salta coi tempi giusti, non c'è difensore che tenga. Inutile dare sempre colpe ai nostri, ci sono anche meriti avversari che vanno oltre ogni merito. Piatek, a differenza di Lukaku, ha sbagliato un gol di testa ben più facile.



un attaccante bravo fa gol di testa. Ma un difensore bravo non fa saltare l'attaccante. Lì Lukaku ha preso il tempo e saltato in tranquillità nella nostra area piccola. Non è ammissibile. Devi dargli una spintarella, devi trattenerlo un minimo, devi ostacolarlo in partenza col corpo prima ancora che parta il cross.

Oggi ad esempio Leao con il suo fisico da corridore, con la forza del giovane rampante, è stato più volte fermato da Godin che è vecchio, lento e meno agile di Leao. Perchè? Perchè Godin ha saputo sempre mettere il corpo nella maniera giusta, gli ha fatto perdere il tempo della corsa, non ha messo il duello sul piano fisico dove avrebbe perso. Questo fa un vero difensore. Trova sempre il modo giusto per fermare l'attaccante.


----------



## 1972 (21 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul gol ci poteva poco. Quando un cross arriva perfetto, un attaccante cosi bravo di testa salta coi tempi giusti, non c'è difensore che tenga. Inutile dare sempre colpe ai nostri, ci sono anche meriti avversari che vanno oltre ogni merito. Piatek, a differenza di Lukaku, ha sbagliato un gol di testa ben più facile.



nel gol di lukaku romagnoli doveva porsi tra attaccante e portiere, marcare il bomber di fianco come ti insegnano quando inizi a giocare a calcio. questa posizione e' l'unica in cui il difensore e' in grado di anticipare l'avversario. se lo marchi alle spalle ( cosa che fa sempre) un buon attaccante ti purga sempre..........tipo lukaku oggi.difensore mediocre fenomeno solo in questo forum


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me non è uneresia dire che Musacchio sia più forte di Romagnoli e non stiamo di certo parlando di un fenomeno eh.


----------



## Goro (22 Settembre 2019)

Buon giocatore e nulla più. Capitano sopravvalutato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Questo è da vendere assolutamente. Anche a Gennaio.

È l’unico le cui cappelle passano quasi sempre in cavalleria e gode di un hype assolutamente sproporzionata al suo valore. Con questo è possibile farci dei bei soldi e rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> un attaccante bravo fa gol di testa. Ma un difensore bravo non fa saltare l'attaccante. Lì Lukaku ha preso il tempo e saltato in tranquillità nella nostra area piccola. Non è ammissibile. Devi dargli una spintarella, devi trattenerlo un minimo, devi ostacolarlo in partenza col corpo prima ancora che parta il cross.
> 
> Oggi ad esempio Leao con il suo fisico da corridore, con la forza del giovane rampante, è stato più volte fermato da Godin che è vecchio, lento e meno agile di Leao. Perchè? Perchè Godin ha saputo sempre mettere il corpo nella maniera giusta, gli ha fatto perdere il tempo della corsa, non ha messo il duello sul piano fisico dove avrebbe perso. Questo fa un vero difensore. Trova sempre il modo giusto per fermare l'attaccante.



Se lo fanno i nostri si rischia il rigore, se lo fanno gli altri poi dicono come a sky "eh ma se danno questo rigore se ne dovrebbero dare 100 a partita". Poi però a noi fischiano contro, come il caso eclatante del fallo di mano _non visto dal var_.

Certo che si ci si dovrebbe posizionare meglio, ma tanti attaccanti sanno smarcarsi e non è sempre colpa del difensore, tra l'altro Lukaku è un armadio a confronto di Romagnoli, che fai gli tiri la maglia? Andrebbero subito al var e per una virgola danno rigore.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Novembre 2019)

Si puó dire che quest anno sta facendo davvero ma davvero schifo?!


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Si puó dire che quest anno sta facendo davvero ma davvero schifo?!



Si può dire perché è vero, ma probabilmente la sua involuzione è figlia anche di chi gli sta attorno. Ti faccio un esempio: prendi koulibaly con albiol e senza albiol...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Novembre 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si può dire perché è vero, ma probabilmente la sua involuzione è figlia anche di chi gli sta attorno. Ti faccio un esempio: prendi koulibaly con albiol e senza albiol...



Certamente il giocatore Napoletano è migliorato, ma non scordiamoci mai che è un'altro sopravvalutato dai media.


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Certamente il giocatore Napoletano è migliorato, ma non scordiamoci mai che è un'altro sopravvalutato dai media.



Ad avercelo un Koulibaly.


----------



## Goro (1 Novembre 2019)

Una grande delusione, soprattutto a livello caratteriale ci si aspetterebbe ben altro spessore da un capitano


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2019)

Romagnoli su Instagram: _"Tutti insieme"_

Dal tutti uniti al tutti insieme il passo è breve, ma il risultato sempre lo stesso


----------



## sipno (5 Novembre 2019)

Forse dimenticate che pure bonucci fece pena da noi.
E Romagnoli a fine partita prendeva voti migliori dello Juventino.

Il problema è che non può fare miracoli e dentro sto schifo ci affoga pure lui che per me assieme a Gigo e Suso sono i migliori che abbiamo.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2019)

un annetto con un Thiago Silva a caso gli farebbe bene , invece si deve sorbire Musacchio e Calabria


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Novembre 2019)

Sul gol ha avuto la stessa efficacia di un palo della luce, molto male


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Novembre 2019)

Vuole giocare la gembions 

Cammina va


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Novembre 2019)

Mezza sega, pippa al sugo, la cui unica specializzazione è il passaggio al portiere sempre e comunque. 
Mi ricordo quando qualcuno qui lo definiva superiore al sopravvalutato Van Dijk... E vabbè.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Novembre 2019)

Un giocatore normalissimo, rimasto uguale a quando l'abbiamo preso, con gli stessi limiti in marcatura

Certo che però all'80% è merito della prodezza di quel faccia di pirla di Dybala


----------



## Raryof (10 Novembre 2019)

"Ehhh... Scempions Lig parolina magica".
Levate, cesso.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Novembre 2019)

"Eh ma Lukaku è troppo alto e grosso"
"Eh ma Dybala è troppo piccolo e rapido" 

Eh ma forse non è che Romagnoli è un difensore mediocre che gli attaccanti forti può solo stare fermo a guardarli?


----------



## gabuz (10 Novembre 2019)

Birillo


----------



## Didaco (10 Novembre 2019)

Purtroppo ci si aspetterebbe di più da uno come lui, ma evidentemente ha grossi limiti.


----------



## Lambro (10 Novembre 2019)

Fino al gol di Dybala era stato uno dei migliori, ingiusto attaccarlo in questo modo.
L'errore sul gol è non aver preso piu' alto l'argentino, perchè se ti punta quello ti va via quando vuole.
Rimane un giocatore discreto , comunque, nulla piu'.
Non mi esalta.


----------



## bmb (10 Novembre 2019)

Se va a prendere Dybala finisce con rigore ed espulsione. La verità è che questo è uno dei primi gol in stagione che subiamo per merito dell'avversario e non per errore nostro.


----------



## gabuz (10 Novembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se va a prendere Dybala finisce con rigore ed espulsione. La verità è che questo è uno dei primi gol in stagione che subiamo per merito dell'avversario e non per errore nostro.



Ma quale merito dell'avversario. Era messo malissimo Romagnoli, di posizione, di postura, coi piedi.
Due uguali poi ne ha subiti, sul secondo deve ringraziare Gigio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Febbraio 2020)

Questo ragazzo mi preoccupa.
Viene considerato un titolare anche per il futuro, ma non vedo miglioramenti. 
Senza Kjaer toccava a lui a costruire da dietro e non ce la fa proprio.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2020)

Non fa altro che protestare. Tutto il poco carattere e la poca grinta che ha, li usa solo per protestare.

Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo, Romagnoli capitano del Milan è il simbolo della mediocrità in cui siamo da anni. 
Uno se non forse il paggior capitano della nostra storia.


----------



## Raryof (2 Febbraio 2020)

Vi svelo un segreto poi magari confermerete al prossimo giro.
Romagnoli è un giocatore che gioca sempre alla stessa maniera, sempre, non cambia mai modo di giocare, è sempre lo stesso, inutile, lento, meccanico, scarso giocatorino abituatosi a certi standard bassi bassi che giustamente se ne sbatte di cambiare.
Ogni volta che riceve il pallone lo lascia sfilare per un paio di metri perdendo sempre il tempo di gioco, non ha il gioco verticale, non ha un gran mancino, non ha quasi niente a livello tecnico e infatti Kjaer gli è superiore e non poco; un esempio di centrale evolutosi in buonissimo giocatore? Acerbi, mica aveva i piedi da fenomeno lui no? eppure è qualche eone sopra il forte Alessio, "il regista difensivo".
A livello puramente difensivo è uno strazio, ogni palla presa di testa è direzionata verso un avversario, voluto o meno non l'ho mai visto colpire una palla pulita di testa senza aspettarmi il contropiede avversario.
E' un difensore passivo e lento, accetta sempre l'1 vs 1 pur non permettendoselo, dovrebbe andarci di fisico e invece rimane a 2 metri, il colmo, perché non ha la velocità per tenere l'uomo in velocità.
Non si ha mai l'impressione di avere una linea di 4 difensori ordinata e diretta da questo fake capitano, anzi, è quello che prima di tutti va in crisi, spesso si è visto il Conti di turno incaxxarsi come una bestia con i compagni di reparto, non c'è praticamente chimica difensiva, si aspetta sempre il Kjaer di turno che dia un po' di stabilità con la sua regia palla al piede (e prima avevamo Cessacchio).
E' della stessa pasta di Suso, Jack e co, giocatori che la Champions da titolari di una squadra non la raggiungeranno mai.
Come si fa ad arrivare in Champions se 10/11 non sono giocatori da Champions? giustamente è impossibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo mi preoccupa.
> Viene considerato un titolare anche per il futuro, ma non vedo miglioramenti.
> Senza Kjaer toccava a lui a costruire da dietro e non ce la fa proprio.



Mi autoquoto.

Oggi ha dimostrato di nuovo tutti i suoi limiti. Kjaer nettamente meglio di lui. Il che é tutto dire.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto.
> 
> Oggi ha dimostrato di nuovo tutti i suoi limiti. Kjaer nettamente meglio di lui. Il che é tutto dire.



Come si fa ad andare in marcatura con le mani dietro il corpo non lo so...glielo offrirei al city per cancelo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sono anni che si aspettano i segnali di "crescita", tra un po' è vecchio come Antonini.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non va preso uno che giochi con Romagnoli, ma uno che giochi al posto di Romagnoli.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo non è di un livello alto, ci puo' stare nella batteria ma non puo' essere lui il faro.
Non lo è.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono anni che si aspettano i segnali di "crescita", tra un po' è vecchio come Antonini.



Le prestazioni migliori le ha offerte con Bonucci accanto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Orrendo. Dopo il vantaggio del Inter ha iniziato a fare ancora peggio. 
Si é nascosto su ogni palla. Sul 4. gol del Inter era spettatore non pagante.

Questo sarebbe il nostro capitano?


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Orrendo. Dopo il vantaggio del Inter ha iniziato a fare ancora peggio.
> Si é nascosto su ogni palla. Sul 4. gol del Inter era spettatore non pagante.
> 
> Questo sarebbe il nostro capitano?



Negli ultimi minuti si è vista la pochezza di questo giocatore.
Barella che parte da centrocampo in contropiede e lui che non riesce a tenerlo malgrado avesse 10 metri di vantaggio. Uno scandalo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sempre una certezza. Per gli altri


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non va preso uno che giochi con Romagnoli, ma uno che giochi al posto di Romagnoli.



S'è fatto anticipare da uno che è andato a colpire di testa a rasoterra, che degrado.


----------



## Lambro (9 Febbraio 2020)

Giocatorino di un Milan mediocre.
Ma questi vanno a prendere Musacchio, poi Duarte, poi Kjaer, tanto c'abbiamo Baresi


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Malissimo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Primo tempo buoni anticipi... nel secondo è crollato, as usual.
Capitan scambio della maglia


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Devo giocare la champions"cit

Si su fifa forse...


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il difensore centrale più scarso della serie A: uno che perde tutti i contrasti aerei, tutti i duelli di forza, lentissimo nel lungo e nel breve, riflessi da vecchietto, incapace di tenere una linea alta, incapace di anticipare, addirittura fastidioso nell'impostazione (palla al portiere o a mettere in difficoltà il terzino in uscita).

Pippaccia al sugo, lo definisco da sempre qui sopra, e quando lo scrivo trovo sempre qualcuno che mi dice che sarebbe uno dei migliori difensori del campionato, cercato da grandi squadre europee. Ma non fatemi ridere...


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il difensore centrale più scarso della serie A: uno che perde tutti i contrasti aerei, tutti i duelli di forza, lentissimo nel lungo e nel breve, riflessi da vecchietto, incapace di tenere una linea alta, incapace di anticipare, addirittura fastidioso nell'impostazione (palla al portiere o a mettere in difficoltà il terzino in uscita).
> 
> Pippaccia al sugo, lo definisco da sempre qui sopra, e quando lo scrivo trovo sempre qualcuno che mi dice che sarebbe uno dei migliori difensori del campionato, cercato da grandi squadre europee. Ma non fatemi ridere...



Poi c'è gente che si lamenta quando ci offrono 40 milioni, ROTFL.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il terzo gol dell’ Inter è tutto suo...


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Poi c'è gente che si lamenta quando ci offrono 40 milioni, ROTFL.



Ma quali 40 milioni, solo un c*gkionazzo di dirigente potrebbe mai offrire più di 8 o 9 milioni per questo rottame. E infatti ce lo ritroveremo tra le palle a vita, un supplizio continuo


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ma quali 40 milioni, solo un c*gkionazzo di dirigente potrebbe mai offrire più di 8 o 9 milioni per questo rottame. E infatti ce lo ritroveremo tra le palle a vita, un supplizio continuo



Lui è il Bonaventura dei difensori.


----------



## 1972 (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Manue (9 Febbraio 2020)

Questo non mette mai una pezza


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

La fascia di capitano dovrebbero darla ad Ibra.


----------



## BELOUFA (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sempre detto


----------



## 1972 (9 Febbraio 2020)

dopo la trafila nel settore giovanile e riciclato per disperazione come terzino sinistro l'as roma- convinta di aver cresciuto una pippa- lo cede a titolo definitivo. qualcuno in questo forum, invece, crede ancora che i lupacchiotti lo abbiano venduto perche' economicamente alla canna del gas. ingenui!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Non ha fatto il salto di qualità. Poi limitato fisicamente. Il problema è che noi siamo abituati al top. Dietro avevamo il top. Gente come Nesta, Stam, Thiago e miti Baresi-Maldini mangiavano in testa a tutti. Alessio è un pulcino.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> dopo la trafila nel settore giovanile e riciclato per disperazione come terzino sinistro l'as roma- convinta di aver cresciuto una pippa- lo cede a titolo definitivo. qualcuno in questo forum, invece, crede ancora che i lupacchiotti lo abbiano venduto perche' economicamente alla canna del gas. ingenui!



A Roma ridono tutti dei 50 milioni per questo rottame e Bertolacci. Roba da galera, chissà che polpettine tra Denti Gialli e Sabatini...


----------



## davidelynch (10 Febbraio 2020)

Toccherà cederlo prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## 1972 (10 Febbraio 2020)

potrebbe interessare ai formellesi in ottica cempions.


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> potrebbe interessare ai formellesi in ottica cempions.



Lotirchio ci rifilerà in cambio qualche pacco tipo jonny o patrick.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2020)

Malissimo sul terzo gol


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Da cedere tassativamente, ha mercato, l’ha sempre avuto perché fortunatamente gode di un hype ben superiore al suo valore. Cedere al primo che passa.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Devo giocare la champions"cit
> 
> Si su fifa forse...



Se prende il Milan manco su FIFA o PES può qualificarsi in Champions, a meno che non vada ad uppare clamorosamente le sue stats e quelle dei compagni o vada a taroccare i trasferimenti per avere un Milan ben più forte, ma con il Milan “stock” manco su Pes ci arrivi (a meno che non imposti livelli di difficoltà molto semplici).


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

L'ago della bilancia pende decisamente dalla parte della cessione.

A parte le deficienze fisiche, ha ormai dimostrato ampiamente di avere un QI calcistico pressoché nullo. Quando ha la palla, si mette a trotterellare, aspetta che gli avversari arrivino in pressing, e quando il suo compagno è ormai già marcato e chiuso, SOLO ALLORA, quando non sa più che fare, gliela passa.

Impostazione nulla. Mai visto fare un passaggio che scavalchi un avversario. Tutti rasoterra banali e prevedibili.

Poi la difesa. Boh. Sembra un cameriere delicato il più delle volte, a volte mi sembra quasi che si scansi.

Mamma mia, che delusione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Laursen era Bobby Moore in confronto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Sfido chiunque ieri ad aver notato differenze tra lui e Kjaer..

Romagnoli è un altro come Donnarumma, giocatori che andrebbero ceduti seduta stante perché il loro valore di mercato supera il loro reale valore in campo..
La Roma c'ha sistemato i bilanci cedendo gente che qualche folle paga 3 volte il valore..

La dimostrazione è lampante, cedi Romagnoli a 40 milioni e basta un Kjaer che ne costa 4 per sostituirlo..e poi ti domandi perché l'Atalanta col budget 1/50esimo del nostro è 10 punti sopra di noi..

I soldi si spendono sui campioni veri, come Ibra, non per pseudo fenomeni che sono in realtà giocatori qualunque travestiti da campioni


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque ieri ad aver notato differenze tra lui e Kjaer..
> 
> Romagnoli è un altro come Donnarumma, giocatori che andrebbero ceduti seduta stante perché il loro valore di mercato supera il loro reale valore in campo..
> La Roma c'ha sistemato i bilanci cedendo gente che qualche folle paga 3 volte il valore..
> ...



Ancora con sto bilancio, guarda che schifo che fa la roma però...mancini,diarrewa,birrotti,papu lopez,misticante....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Io l’ho sempre difeso Romagnoli ma adesso basta, ha cotto i roglioni. Non è migliorato di una virgola in questi anni, Acerbi gli è superiore di spanne. Basta, föra di ball anche lui.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque ieri ad aver notato differenze tra lui e Kjaer..
> 
> Romagnoli è un altro come Donnarumma, giocatori che andrebbero ceduti seduta stante perché il loro valore di mercato supera il loro reale valore in campo..
> La Roma c'ha sistemato i bilanci cedendo gente che qualche folle paga 3 volte il valore..
> ...



La Roma è un pessimo esempio, è anzi l' esempio di cosa NON FARE se vuoi vincere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Roma è un pessimo esempio, è anzi l' esempio di cosa NON FARE se vuoi vincere.



Del resto tre scudetti in 93 anni significa essere perdenti veri eh.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io l’ho sempre difeso Romagnoli ma adesso basta, ha cotto i roglioni. Non è migliorato di una virgola in questi anni, Acerbi gli è superiore di spanne. Basta, föra di ball anche lui.



Idem, credevo in lui ma sbagliavo, l'abbiamo pagato un botto + percentuale su futura rivendita, incredibile. Il problema è che il discorso vale per l'80% della rosa. Mamma mia come hanno ridotto questa squadra, mi viene da piangere.


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2020)

il suo ciclo con noi è finito. Lento, 0 cattiveria, pessimo nella marcatura. Il problema sarà il suo sostituto..se l'andazzo rimanesse questo andremo a pescare un top player della serie B inglese


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Roma è un pessimo esempio, è anzi l' esempio di cosa NON FARE se vuoi vincere.



Noi attualmente dobbiamo dimenticarci la parola VINCERE
Noi oggi dobbiamo tornare competitivi..per farlo si deve passare da quel limbo che è stare regolarmente nelle prima 4 sistemando nel contempo i nostri conti distrutti...in questo la Roma per anni è stata un OTTIMO esempio


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto bilancio, guarda che schifo che fa la roma però...mancini,diarrewa,birrotti,papu lopez,misticante....



Fanno schifo e hanno 7 punti più di noi..e negli ultimi 7 campionati credo ci siano finiti davanti 6 volte


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2020)

io non ho visto il derby (per fortuna). Ma negli highliths non ho potuto non notare quell azione dove Lukaku gli va via in velocità palla al piede sulla fascia e lui cerca di inseguirlo ma viene surclassato clamorosamente, e si vede proprio che non ce la faceva a scattare oltre.

Una figura patetica. Se pensiamo che è capitano del Milan e gioca nel ruolo di miti come Baresi, Maldini, Nesta.. ecc... Vero quei tempi sono ormai andati, ma questo è impresentabile a certi livelli. Se arriva offerta buona da cedere senza pensarci. Non si può costruire la squadra su questi mediocri.
Quelli da tenere sono Theo, Bennacer, Rebic, non certo questo qua.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Febbraio 2020)

Che Lotirchio ci faccia la grazia, coi soldi della Champions.


----------



## Molenko (11 Febbraio 2020)

Partito il tiro al piccione su 'sto poveraccio.
Siamo passati nel giro di meno di un anno da "secondo solo a Van Dijk, pilastro del futuro, mai alla Juve" a "certezza per gli avversari, difensore piú scarso della Serie A"', vedere equilibrio qui sopra é sempre pura utopia.
La verità come al solito sta nel mezzo: non é un campione, non é l' erede di Nesta e mai diventerà un fenomeno del ruolo, ma é un buonissimo centrale, migliorato molto negli ultimi anni, e chi dice il contrario non ricorda il Romagnoli dei primi due anni, fortissimo nel senso della posizione e nel gioco aereo, ma che come tutti i non campioni ha le sue lacune.
Domenica Lukaku nei duelli con lui, a parte un'occasione in cui ha trovato Vecino al centro dell'area, non ha toccato boccia, per cui dire che ha giocato male significa aver visto la partita con una boccia di vino affianco.
Come ho sempre detto, per un'offerta superiore ai 40 milioni per me può partire tranquillamente, ma non facciamolo passare per brocco perché non lo é.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Partito il tiro al piccione su 'sto poveraccio.
> Siamo passati nel giro di meno di un anno da "secondo solo a Van Dijk, pilastro del futuro, mai alla Juve" a "certezza per gli avversari, difensore piú scarso della Serie A"', vedere equilibrio qui sopra é sempre pura utopia.
> La verità come al solito sta nel mezzo: non é un campione, non é l' erede di Nesta e mai diventerà un fenomeno del ruolo, ma é un buonissimo centrale, migliorato molto negli ultimi anni, e chi dice il contrario non ricorda il Romagnoli dei primi due anni, fortissimo nel senso della posizione e nel gioco aereo, ma che come tutti i non campioni ha le sue lacune.
> Domenica Lukaku nei duelli con lui, a parte un'occasione in cui ha trovato Vecino al centro dell'area, non ha toccato boccia, per cui dire che ha giocato male significa aver visto la partita con una boccia di vino affianco.



Mah, anche nell’occasione del quarto goal è stato uno spettatore non pagato, al momento del cross per Lukaku.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi attualmente dobbiamo dimenticarci la parola VINCERE
> Noi oggi dobbiamo tornare competitivi..per farlo si deve passare da quel limbo che è stare regolarmente nelle prima 4 sistemando nel contempo i nostri conti distrutti...in questo la Roma per anni è stata un OTTIMO esempio



No, su questo Pazzo ha ragione, la Roma è un club perdente per antonomasia. Semmai il nostro modello deve essere il Liverpool, non certo la Rometta, non scherziamo. Anche perché applicando il player trading forsennato della Rometta grande non ci torni mai più. 

Infatti la Roma ha Pallotta, un altro stile Idiott.


----------



## Molenko (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah, anche nell’occasione del quarto goal è stato uno spettatore non pagato, al momento del cross per Lukaku.



Ma se é stato Kjaer a farsi sovrastare, oltre al fatto che se Paqueta dormisse meno la palla a Moses non sarebbe arrivata mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma se é stato Kjaer a farsi sovrastare, oltre al fatto che se Paqueta dormisse meno la palla a Moses non sarebbe arrivata mai.



Io parlo di prima che la palla arrivasse in area, al momento del cross di Moses.

Osserva a 3:31 cosa fa il nostro portentoso 13 invece di farsi sotto e chiudere Moses 




Gli è andata bene che è stato il goal del 4-2 e non il 3-2 o peggio il 2-2.

Per non parlare di quando non riesce a recuperare Barella, roba che anche un Nesta 40enne l’avrebbe recuperato, è poco fisico, lento, nessuna dote particolare, un mediocre in poche parole. Avere uno così a guidare la difesa è una sentenza.


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io l’ho sempre difeso Romagnoli ma adesso basta, ha cotto i roglioni. Non è migliorato di una virgola in questi anni, Acerbi gli è superiore di spanne. Basta, föra di ball anche lui.



"Ha cotto i roglioni" è meravigliosa, te la rubo, mi ha cappottatto dal ridere!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> "Ha cotto i roglioni" è meravigliosa, te la rubo, mi ha cappottatto dal ridere!!



Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Molenko (11 Febbraio 2020)

Cioé mi sembra che ci si sfoghi su di lui perché ha disatteso le speranze che c'erano e perché non difende anche per gli altri. Per dire, col Toro ho letto qui che era colpa sua il primo gol di Bremer, quando invece era Bennacer o al limite Kjaer a dover assorbire l'inserimento del brasiliano, Romagnoli era stato costretto a uscire su Belotti perché Theo Hernandez stava ripiegando lentamente.


----------



## Molenko (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io parlo di prima che la palla arrivasse in area, al momento del cross di Moses.
> 
> Osserva a 3:31 cosa fa il nostro portentoso 13 invece di farsi sotto e chiudere Moses
> 
> ...



Lí il centrale deve coprire il primo palo, mica uscire, non c'erano coperture. É proprio l'ultimo a cui dare colpe per il quarto gol. Ha colpe sul gol di De Vrij, ma lo stesso olandese, che é molto forte, non l'ha mai vista con Ibra, ha sofferto molto di piú lui Ibra che non Romagnoli con Lukaku.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Alessio è un buon giocatore. Certamente non un fenomeno e ad una buona cifra lo cederei. Non è certamente lo sterco dipinto qui, ma dopo le tante mazzate subite un tantinello suscettibili lo siamo diventati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Lí il centrale deve coprire il primo palo, mica uscire, non c'erano coperture. É proprio l'ultimo a cui dare colpe per il quarto gol. Ha colpe sul gol di De Vrij, ma lo stesso olandese, che é molto forte, non l'ha mai vista con Ibra, ha sofferto molto di piú lui Ibra che non Romagnoli con Lukaku.



Se li avesse chiuso Moses gli avrebbe impedito il cross o come minimo lo avrebbe murato, invece gli è rimasto distante, dai di che stiamo parlando? Oltre al goal di De Vrij appunto, ma ho parlato del quarto goal perché li mi ha fatto incacchiare ancora di più. Avrebbe dovuto andare su Moses senza se e senza ma, non aveva altro da fare in quel frangente. 



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alessio è un buon giocatore. Certamente non un fenomeno e ad una buona cifra lo cederei. Non è certamente lo sterco dipinto qui, ma dopo le tante mazzate subito un tantinello suscettibili lo siamo diventati



Dipende cosa si intende per buon giocatore. Per un livello da Europa League lo è, ma l’idea di vederlo giocare in Champions mi fa rabbrividire. Già un Ribery trentasettenne se lo beve come l’acqua fresca, come ha fatto a Milano all’andata. Questo in Champions lo divorano.


----------



## Molenko (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se li avesse chiuso Moses gli avrebbe impedito il cross o come minimo lo avrebbe murato, invece gli è rimasto distante, dai di che stiamo parlando? Oltre al goal di De Vrij appunto, ma ho parlato del quarto goal perché li mi ha fatto incacchiare ancora di più.
> 
> 
> 
> Dipende cosa si intende per buon giocatore. Per un livello da Europa League lo è, ma l’idea di vederlo giocare in Champions mi fa rabbrividire. Già un Ribery trentasettenne se lo beve come l’acqua fresca, come ha fatto a Milano all’andata.


Ma come faceva ad andarlo a chiudere se bastava che Moses rientrasse verso l'interno per saltarlo. Lí la palla a Moses manco ci deve arrivare, e anche volendo quella era zona di Hernandez.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma come faceva ad andarlo a chiudere se bastava che Moses rientrasse verso l'interno per saltarlo. Lí la palla a Moses manco ci deve arrivare, e anche volendo quella era zona di Hernandez.



Non poteva saltarlo, c’era Chala che gli stava addosso alla sua sinistra, quindi se Romagnoli si fosse fatto sotto l’avrebbe fermato. Meno male che quel goal è tuttosommato ininfluente ma Romagnoli quest’anno i big match li ha steccati TUTTI, anche nel derby d’andata sul goal di Lukaku si fece sovrastare come un manichino e con la Juve Dybala lo ha saltato come un birillo. Per non parlare, anche se non è un big match, di come è stato mototritato da Ribery in Milan-Fiorentina 1-3. Non arrivo a dire che è il centrale peggiore della Serie A, ma è da Europa League, non di più, è uno di quelli che devi vendere finché hanno mercato (e lui grazie a Dio ce l’ha, ha un hype che lo circonda da sempre che un minimo di mercato glielo da), non è uno di quelli sui quali puoi costruire qualcosa.

Oh, in Nazionale sta dietro ad Acerbi, mica a Scirea o Nesta, eh. Questo da l’idea del livello.


----------



## 1972 (11 Febbraio 2020)

per quanto possano valere le statistiche dei giornali - in merito alla media voto difensori centrali campionato italiano- romagnoli occupa la 9/10 posizione e musacchio senza nessun ragionevole dubbio l' ultima. leggi ste cose e capisci perche' una squadra de sfigati te fanno 4 gol in un tempo solo.....


----------



## Molenko (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non poteva saltarlo, c’era Chala che gli stava addosso alla sua sinistra, quindi se Romagnoli si fosse fatto sotto l’avrebbe fermato. Meno male che quel goal è tuttosommato ininfluente ma Romagnoli quest’anno i big match li ha steccati TUTTI, anche nel derby d’andata sul goal di Lukaku si fece sovrastare come un manichino e con la Juve Dybala lo ha saltato come un birillo. Per non parlare, anche se non è un big match, di come è stato mototritato da Ribery in Milan-Fiorentina 1-3. Non arrivo a dire che è il centrale peggiore della Serie A, ma è da Europa League, non di più, è uno di quelli che devi vendere finché hanno mercato (e lui grazie a Dio ce l’ha, ha un hype che lo circonda da sempre che un minimo di mercato glielo da), non è uno di quelli sui quali puoi costruire qualcosa.
> 
> Oh, in Nazionale sta dietro ad Acerbi, mica a Scirea o Nesta, eh. Questo da l’idea del livello.



Ma infatti proprio per questo dico che non é un fenomeno e che alla giusta cifra lo venderei. Però al tempo stesso per me é uno che in un Milan che lotta per le prime posizioni può starci, lo ha dimostrato l'anno scorso per esempio in cui siamo arrivati a un tiro di schioppo dal terzo posto con una squadraccia, almeno a livello di singoli. Cioé non é uno dei primi di cui mi sbarazzerei. C'é tanta altra gente che invece non potrebbe stare neanche nelle rotazioni in in un grande Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma infatti proprio per questo dico che non é un fenomeno e che alla giusta cifra lo venderei. Però al tempo stesso per me é uno che in un Milan che lotta per le prime posizioni può starci, lo ha dimostrato l'anno scorso per esempio in cui siamo arrivati a un tiro di schioppo dal terzo posto con una squadraccia, almeno a livello di singoli. Cioé non é uno dei primi di cui mi sbarazzerei. C'é tanta altra gente che invece non potrebbe stare neanche nelle rotazioni in in un grande Milan.



Il problema è che lui è uno di quelli che ha mercato, non è una cosa da sottovalutare. Io lo metterei sul mercato per quello, altrimenti anche come riserva lo terrei. Oppure ad affiancargli Thiago potrebbe crescere finalmente, guidato da un campione, bisogna però vedere se tenendo lui possiamo permetterci di pagare lo stipendio a Thiago, Modric e Ibra, nonostante il decreto crescita. In tal caso potremmo pure tenerlo, sperando che guidato da un fuoriclasse possa fare il salto di qualità, bisogna vedere se si riesce a vendere Gigio e quanto ti riesce di guadagnare con la sua cessione. Ma in caso siano necessari dei sacrifici non possiamo non mettere in vendita uno dei pochi che avrebbe mercato e che allo stesso tempo non è certo un campione, cioè mi sembra scontato che se vuoi fare cassa vendi Romagnoli e non Hernandez. 

Per quanto riguarda lo scorso anno, e pure quello prima, la difesa era “pompata” dal sistema difensivo di Rino, che valorizzava molto i difensori. Perfino Calabria sembrava uno da Serie A con il sistema blindato che aveva messo su Rino, infatti finimmo la stagione con soli tre goal in più subiti rispetto all’Inter di Skriniar e De Vrij.


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Febbraio 2020)

E' l'emblema di questo Milan, non a caso è il capitano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, su questo Pazzo ha ragione, la Roma è un club perdente per antonomasia. Semmai il nostro modello deve essere il Liverpool, non certo la Rometta, non scherziamo. Anche perché applicando il player trading forsennato della Rometta grande non ci torni mai più.
> 
> Infatti la Roma ha Pallotta, un altro stile Idiott.



Il Liverpool sta in Premier ragazzi, con introiti che noi ci possiamo solo sognare..logico che per loro il player trading è un'opzione..e in ogni caso, quando è stata l'ora hanno ceduto il loro Top Player del momento al Barca per soldi (Cotechino)

La Roma è l'esempio per partire, allora ti posso dire l'Inter..hanno lavorato 5 anni in regime di FFP sistemando i conti e adesso hanno margine operativo..come la Roma con la differenza che L'Inter (come il Milan) se torna in CL non ha più necessità di fare player trading forsennato..bisogna innescare il circolo virtuoso, poi è OVVIO che una volta che ci rimettiamo nei binari le squadrette come Roma, Napoli o Lazio non ci vedono proprio


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Capitan invisibile per un Milan invisibile (cioè fuori dal grande calcio), ci rappresenta perfettamente. Fossi in lui però mi vergognerei di portare la fascia avendo il carisma di un sasso e la rimetterei a chi la merita.

Stasera Dybala non lo vedeva mai, mai... scandaloso e lento il grande Alessio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Per me ieri ha giocato un'ottima partita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2020)

Ottima prestazione, bravo Ale


----------



## Molenko (18 Febbraio 2020)

Gran partita, da Capitano vero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2020)

ennesima partita perfetta, quando leggo in questo forum i fratelli milanisti dargli dello scarpone mi chiedo cosa hanno nella testa. tra i migliori in Europa


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2020)

non lo vedo così scarso come lo fanno molti sinceramente... non è un drago ma adesso ci possiamo accontentare.


----------



## sipno (18 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ennesima partita perfetta, quando leggo in questo forum i fratelli milanisti dargli dello scarpone mi chiedo cosa hanno nella testa. tra i migliori in Europa



Basterebbe un po' più di razionalità. 
Romagnoli giocasse nella Juve ruberebbe il posto a mr. 80 mln. Non é un leader, la fascia gli pesa molto come pesò a montolivo, ma é un giocatore di valore. 
Il prossimo anno se si mettesse al suo fianco un T. Silva sarebbe il top. 

È l'emblema della squadra. La qualità c'é, ma pecca di mentalità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ennesima partita perfetta, quando leggo in questo forum i fratelli milanisti dargli dello scarpone mi chiedo cosa hanno nella testa. tra i migliori in Europa



Tra i migliori in Europa.... si... certo.... poteva andare peggio, dai. Poteva piovere.

Ieri sera ha fatto bene ma le partite dove ha fatto pietà non si contano nemmeno, l’ultima il derby dove ha gravi responsabilità sia sul secondo goal che sul quarto (indimenticabile, Chala va a pressare Moses e basterebbe che Romagnoli si facesse sotto per fermargli il cross senza possibilità di appello perché Moses sarebbe stato chiuso e invece sta lì come spettatore non pagato a guardarlo crossare con le mani dietro la schiena).

Se possibile, vendere lui al posto di Gigio.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo vedo così scarso come lo fanno molti sinceramente... non è un drago ma adesso ci possiamo accontentare.



E' bravo, ma non bravissimo.

Contro quelli forti non riesce spesso a fare la differenza, tutto qui.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ennesima partita perfetta, quando leggo in questo forum i fratelli milanisti dargli dello scarpone mi chiedo cosa hanno nella testa. tra i migliori in Europa



Ecco che spuntano gli amici del Patata, dopo una partitina senza infamia e senza lode contro la peggior squadra del momento in serie A, con un attacco inesistente. 
Però non scrivevano quando il Patata si faceva fare quattro gol in mezz'ora una settimana fa, o quando si faceva dominare, surclassare fisicamente da Okaka, Torregrossa, persino da un grissino come Gabbiadini. 

"Tra i migliori centrali d'Europa" la prendo come battuta, non c'è nemmeno bisogno di commentare. Infatti i top clubs di Premier e Liga fanno a botte per accaparrarsi simil fuoriclasse, a sion di decine di milioni...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ecco che spuntano gli amici del Patata, dopo una partitina senza infamia e senza lode contro la peggior squadra del momento in serie A, con un attacco inesistente.
> Però non scrivevano quando il Patata si faceva fare quattro gol in mezz'ora una settimana fa, o quando si faceva dominare, surclassare fisicamente da Okaka, Torregrossa, persino da un grissino come Gabbiadini.
> 
> "Tra i migliori centrali d'Europa" la prendo come battuta, non c'è nemmeno bisogno di commentare. Infatti i top clubs di Premier e Liga fanno a botte per accaparrarsi simil fuoriclasse, a sion di decine di milioni...



Con molta lucidità e senza farsi fuorviare dal tifo o da simpatie/antipatie potremmo dire che il buon Alessio pecca in velocità, esplosività come non è dominante fisicamente.
Ha però buone letture, buon piede nella prima impostazione, senso della posizione e buona capacità nel corto.
Un difensore centrale, a meno che non parliamo di un fenomeno, spesso impenna il suo rendimento a seconda di chi gli gioca al fianco, ecco allora che, permettimi il paragone, dico che romagna può essere un valido albiol ma non sarà mai un koulibaly.
Mettiamogli al fianco uno veloce, potente ed esplosivo e diamo un senso alla sua carriera.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con molta lucidità e senza farsi fuorviare dal tifo o da simpatie/antipatie potremmo dire che il buon Alessio pecca in velocità, esplosività come non è dominante fisicamente.
> Ha però buone letture, buon piede nella prima impostazione, senso della posizione e buona capacità nel corto.
> Un difensore centrale, a meno che non parliamo di un fenomeno, spesso impenna il suo rendimento a seconda di chi gli gioca al fianco, ecco allora che, permettimi il paragone, dico che romagna può essere un valido albiol ma non sarà mai un koulibaly.
> Mettiamogli al fianco uno veloce, potente ed esplosivo e diamo un senso alla sua carriera.



Hai dimenticato di scrivere che si fa puntualmente bullizzare da qualsiasi centravanti, nei duelli aerei e di fisico. Non concordo assolutamente riguardo la pulizia nell'impostazione, è talmente insicuro che l'unica cosa che sa fare è tergiversare perdendo tempi di gioco, per poi passarla sistematicamente al portiere o a Hernandez, mettendolo in difficoltà. Guarda la differenza lampante con Kjaer, che pure non è un fuoriclasse, ma che al confronto sembra Baresi o Koeman per la pulizia dei lanci o delle uscite.

Io vorrei vedere questo qua in Liga o Premier, dove i centrali devono gestire quaranta metri di campo dietro le spalle in modo costante giocando a sistema puro, uno contro uno. E parlo di uno che in un gioco lento come quello italiano è stato sverniciato da Okaka e Torregrossa. Ci sarebbe da sbellicarsi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2020)

Fortissimo contro Zazza


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato di scrivere che si fa puntualmente bullizzare da qualsiasi centravanti, nei duelli aerei e di fisico. Non concordo assolutamente riguardo la pulizia nell'impostazione, è talmente insicuro che l'unica cosa che sa fare è tergiversare perdendo tempi di gioco, per poi passarla sistematicamente al portiere o a Hernandez, mettendolo in difficoltà. Guarda la differenza lampante con Kjaer, che pure non è un fuoriclasse, ma che al confronto sembra Baresi o Koeman per la pulizia dei lanci o delle uscite.
> 
> *Io vorrei vedere questo qua in Liga o Premier, dove i centrali devono gestire quaranta metri di campo dietro le spalle in modo costante giocando a sistema puro, uno contro uno. E parlo di uno che in un gioco lento come quello italiano è stato sverniciato da Okaka e Torregrossa. Ci sarebbe da sbellicarsi.*



Ecco, questo non può farlo. Concordo.
Non è quel tipo di giocatore.
In estate al suo fianco invocavo un manolas.
Nella prima impostazione non lo trovo male come te, ad esempio skriniar dell'inter per quanto sia potente, veloce, aggressivo nella prima costruzione del gioco è buono solo a fare il passaggino banale.
p.s. l'avevo scritto che pecca in fisicità ed esplosività. Implica che se capita il lukaku o l'okaka di turno non lo sposta mai.

Poi , intendiamoci, romagnoli è il difensore figlio dei tempi attuali. Nella serie A degli anni 90-2000 mai avrebbe trovato spazio e mai avrebbe rubato il posto nemmeno ai calori, ai pierini o bruno di turno.
L'evoluzione della specie.


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con molta lucidità e senza farsi fuorviare dal tifo o da simpatie/antipatie potremmo dire che il buon Alessio pecca in velocità, esplosività come non è dominante fisicamente.
> Ha però buone letture, buon piede nella prima impostazione, senso della posizione e buona capacità nel corto.
> Un difensore centrale, a meno che non parliamo di un fenomeno, spesso impenna il suo rendimento a seconda di chi gli gioca al fianco, ecco allora che, permettimi il paragone, dico che romagna può essere un valido albiol ma non sarà mai un koulibaly.
> Mettiamogli al fianco uno veloce, potente ed esplosivo e diamo un senso alla sua carriera.



Applausi


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ridicolo


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2020)

Difensore scivoloso difensore pericoloso


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigore non c'era dai.
Se quello era rigore, quello successivo su Hernandez erano 2 rigori.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigore non c'era, ma che PETO di difensore, non è nemmeno superiore all'esordiente


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigore non c'era, ma li un difensore forte accompagnava Cutrone sul fondo e stop, tanto da li cosa poteva fare?! Quando scivoli rischi, si sa, te lo insegnano a sei anni.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era, ma li un difensore forte accompagnava Cutrone sul fondo e stop, tanto da li cosa poteva fare?! Quando scivoli rischi, si sa, te lo insegnano a sei anni.



Attenzione perché per accompagnare sul fondo non serve essere forti, basta aver fatto un po’ di scuola calcio.
Questo qui è un miracolato, non sarebbe titolare neanche in B.


----------



## Capitano (24 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi mi sembra che qui si stia esagerando. Alessio non è certamente Nesta ma il suo lo fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Errori continui, leadership inesistente, crescita zero negli anni...

Per la cifra giusta va ceduto..gode di mercato, o gli mettiamo vicino uno forte e vediamo cosa succede oppure da farci una bella plusvalenza..


----------



## Route66 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era, ma li un difensore forte accompagnava Cutrone sul fondo e stop, tanto da li cosa poteva fare?! Quando scivoli rischi, si sa, te lo insegnano a sei anni.



Possiamo dire che questo rigore(inesistente) si abbina a quello provocato da Calabria contro la giuve(inesistente pure quello) e che entrambi ci evidenziano chiaramente da una parte il livello dei ns difensori(basso...) e dall'altra la ns forza politica nel sistema calcio attuale(bassissima...)?!


----------



## Molenko (28 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era, ma li un difensore forte accompagnava Cutrone sul fondo e stop, tanto da li cosa poteva fare?! Quando scivoli rischi, si sa, te lo insegnano a sei anni.



Ma cosa deve accompagnare sul fondo se Cutrone stava per arrivare sul pallone? Andare in scivolata è l’unica cosa che doveva fare. Ha preso il pallone, è un intervento da campione quello.
Non capisco perchè doversela prendere con questo ragazzo quando sta tenendo da solo in piedi la baracca da settimane. Difendono in 3 in ‘sta squadra, lui, Bennacer e Castillejo.
Mi pare sia entrato nello stesso vortice a spirale che aveva coinvolto Montolivo, criticato sempre a prescindere, anche quando non è colpa sua ed era tra i migliori in campo, come se fosse un solo giocatore a decidere le sorti di una squadra.


----------



## Molenko (28 Febbraio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Attenzione perché per accompagnare sul fondo non serve essere forti, basta aver fatto un po’ di scuola calcio.
> Questo qui è un miracolato, non sarebbe titolare neanche in B.



Non che mi aspettassi tanto da uno che scrive certe ****** su Allegri, ma risparmiarsi certe baggianate?


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non che mi aspettassi tanto da uno che scrive certe ****** su Allegri, ma risparmiarsi certe baggianate?



Il livello di Romagnoli è da serie B, se pensi possa fare il capitano in serie A leva via il prosciutto dagli occhi.
Per quanto riguarda Allegri, ribadisco, con questi giocatori non potrebbe fare meglio di Pioli.

Ma d'altronde che mi metto a parlare con te, sarai uno dei tanti pro-Suso e no-Rebic che mi avete sempre dato contro, ora apprezziamo i risultati.


----------



## Molenko (29 Febbraio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il livello di Romagnoli è da serie B, se pensi possa fare il capitano in serie A leva via il prosciutto dagli occhi.
> Per quanto riguarda Allegri, ribadisco, con questi giocatori non potrebbe fare meglio di Pioli.
> 
> Ma d'altronde che mi metto a parlare con te, sarai uno dei tanti pro-Suso e no-Rebic che mi avete sempre dato contro, ora apprezziamo i risultati.



In Serie A da quando aveva 17 anni, in squadre come Roma, Samp e Milan. Diverse presenze in Nazionale. Peró è da Serie B perchè lo dice ElPacodeRoma ahahahah.
Criticarlo dopo la partita di Firenze è malafede pura.


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> In Serie A da quando aveva 17 anni, in squadre come Roma, Samp e Milan. Diverse presenze in Nazionale. Peró è da Serie B perchè lo dice ElPacodeRoma ahahahah.
> Criticarlo dopo la partita di Firenze è malafede pura.



i romanisti ancora ridono.
è da serie B perchè è scarso punto. rassegnati farà la fine dei vari cutrone andre silva e locatelli, amati (inspiegabilmente) ma scarsi da morire.


----------



## Molenko (2 Marzo 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> i romanisti ancora ridono.
> è da serie B perchè è scarso punto. rassegnati farà la fine dei vari cutrone andre silva e locatelli, amati (inspiegabilmente) ma scarsi da morire.



Eh beh, i riommanisti, che oggi hanno preso tre pere da un Cagliari che non vince da 3 mesi, hanno sicuramente diritto di parola. Mancini, Fazio, Smalling fuoriclasse incompresi.
Ma cerca di trovare qualche argomentazione valida alle fesserie che dici almeno.


----------



## Goro (8 Marzo 2020)

Sei un vero leader


----------



## robs91 (9 Marzo 2020)

Spero per lui che ieri abbia giocato "contro", perchè gli errori che fa sui due gol(soprattutto il secondo) sono un qualcosa di osceno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Eh beh, i riommanisti, che oggi hanno preso tre pere da un Cagliari che non vince da 3 mesi, hanno sicuramente diritto di parola. Mancini, Fazio, Smalling fuoriclasse incompresi.
> Ma cerca di trovare qualche argomentazione valida alle fesserie che dici almeno.



I dati di fatto sono che Romagnoli non vale un’unghia di Acerbi e ne abbiamo avuto prova in molteplici occasioni.

Ringrazi Rino se gli scorsi anni sembrava un difensore da primi sei posti, perché appena è arrivato uno che non pratica il catenaccio fine anni ‘50 tutti i suoi limiti (ma in generale dell’intera difesa) si sono palesati.


----------



## Molenko (9 Marzo 2020)

Comunque, pazzesco.. ‘sto post viene uppato solo quelle 3-4 volte all’anno in cui gioca male. Quanta malafede. Poi per quanto possa valere la partita di ieri, gente come Hernandez, Bennacer e lo stesso Ibrahimovic ha fatto pietà, manco volevano scendere in campo.


----------



## Molenko (9 Marzo 2020)

Poi vabbè, il paragone tra Acerbi e Romagnoli manco lo commento, paragonare un 25 enne a un 32enne che a 25 anni stava per chiudere col calcio perchè si scolava di tutto e di più ogni sera e che faceva panchina a Mexès, Bonera e Zapata, e che oltretutto fino all’anno scorso gli lucidava le scarpe, è ridicolo. Memoria a breve termine sempre una costante qui.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Comunque, pazzesco.. ‘sto post viene uppato solo quelle 3-4 volte all’anno in cui gioca male. Quanta malafede. Poi per quanto possa valere la partita di ieri, gente come Hernandez, Bennacer e lo stesso Ibrahimovic ha fatto pietà, manco volevano scendere in campo.



Ieri sui due gol, prima dei presunti errori di Romagnoli ne potrei elencare una strage dei compagni. Abbiamo preso due gol ridicoli di squadra, non per il singolo.


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Marzo 2020)

Io lo sostengo da sempre che è un mediocre


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io lo sostengo da sempre che è un mediocre



E' un giocatore che non eccelle in nulla...quindi uno cosi se messo in un contesto organizzato (com'era con Rino in fase difensiva) fa bella figura...se messo in un contesto meno collaudato escono i suoi limiti nell'uno contro uno.


----------



## Goro (9 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io lo sostengo da sempre che è un mediocre



Anche a livello caratteriale, come capitano è un'ameba


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Marzo 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Anche a livello caratteriale, come capitano è un'ameba



Forse il capitano una dei problemi di questa squadra, io non lo vedo come capitano.
Ibra capitano


----------



## Molenko (9 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sui due gol, prima dei presunti errori di Romagnoli ne potrei elencare una strage dei compagni. Abbiamo preso due gol ridicoli di squadra, non per il singolo.



Ma non avevano voglia di giocare. Quello che fanno Theo, Conti e Bennacer sul primo gol è normale secondo te?


----------



## Molenko (9 Marzo 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Anche a livello caratteriale, come capitano è un'ameba


‘Sta cosa a me fa sempre ridere. Ma secondo te un capitano incide davvero sul rendimento nei 90 minuti degli altri in campo? Ma veramente fai? Ahah. Molto prima del capitano ci sarebbe una proprietà, dei dirigenti e anche un allenatore. Ieri la squadra non c’era, altro che capitano. Il capitano poteva essere Ibrahimovic, Calhanoglu, Gazidis, mio zio, stai sicuro che non cambia nulla.
Oltretutto se proprio dobbiamo metterla sul rendimento, sul non mollare nei momenti di difficoltà, tralasciando ieri, in queste partite era uno dei pochi che restava sul pezzo anche nei momenti di difficoltà, lui, Bennacer e Castillejo. Stop.


----------



## Goro (9 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> ‘Sta cosa a me fa sempre ridere. Ma secondo te un capitano incide davvero sul rendimento nei 90 minuti degli altri in campo? Ma veramente fai? Ahah. Molto prima del capitano ci sarebbe una proprietà, dei dirigenti e anche un allenatore. Ieri la squadra non c’era, altro che capitano. Il capitano poteva essere Ibrahimovic, Calhanoglu, Gazidis, mio zio, stai sicuro che non cambia nulla.
> Oltretutto se proprio dobbiamo metterla sul rendimento, sul non mollare nei momenti di difficoltà, tralasciando ieri, in queste partite era uno dei pochi che restava sul pezzo anche nei momenti di difficoltà, lui, Bennacer e Castillejo. Stop.



Parlavo in generale, non mi ha mai dato sensazione di autorevolezza. Non incide direttamente, ma farebbe piacere vedere un capitano tifoso sul serio, visto che già sul lato tecnico è uno normale.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Luglio 2020)

Nessuno scrive niente su sto "fenomeno"?
Liberiamocene finchè siamo in tempo...


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

Dite quello che volete.
Rimane il miglior difensore italiano.
Ieri un errore ma nessuno cita l'errore di Kjaer che nel pre covid era disastroso.

I milanisti purtroppo sono autolesionisti


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete.
> Rimane il miglior difensore italiano.
> Ieri un errore ma nessuno cita l'errore di Kjaer che nel pre covid era disastroso.
> 
> I milanisti purtroppo sono autolesionisti



Talmente migliore che la nazionale da titolare la vede col lumicino, per me é da sempre troppo insicuro, spazza spesso con molta foga quando potrebbe, vedi il danese, gestire meglio le cose. In marcatura non é super, tende molto a rientrare piú che ad anticipare, parliamo di un buon giocatore ma fin'ora non di un fenomeno.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Ieri è stato il peggiore in campo.


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Talmente migliore che la nazionale da titolare la vede col lumicino, per me é da sempre troppo insicuro, spazza spesso con molta foga quando potrebbe, vedi il danese, gestire meglio le cose. In marcatura non é super, tende molto a rientrare piú che ad anticipare, parliamo di un buon giocatore ma fin'ora non di un fenomeno.



Ne riparleremo quando tutto il milan sarà migliore.

Per fortuna rimarrà.

Il bello è che per 4 buone partite avete scordato il Kjaer pre covid... come avede scordato pioli e molti altri.

Vabbè... per fortuna nn fate voi il mercato


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2020)

Ieri ha annullato Higuain, ma i due errori sul gol (il secondo è principalmente di Kjaer, ma sbaglia pure lui) sono inammissibili, non puoi far passare Rabiot in quel modo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete.
> Rimane il miglior difensore italiano.
> Ieri un errore ma nessuno cita l'errore di Kjaer che nel pre covid era disastroso.
> 
> I milanisti purtroppo sono autolesionisti



Kjaer disastroso nel pre-covid??
Ci ha cambiato la difesa già prima dell'emergenza.
Vabbè, non che fossimo diventati la difesa del milan di capello ma almeno eravamo più solidi rispetto a quando andavamo in giro con quella sciagura di musacchio.
Romagna ha sbagliato sul primo gol , clamorosamente.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Luglio 2020)

Ieri male. Speriamo sia solo un caso isolato.
Comunque mai così male come il "Rugani da 40 milioni"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kjaer disastroso nel pre-covid??
> Ci ha cambiato la difesa già prima dell'emergenza.
> Vabbè, non che fossimo diventati la difesa del milan di capello ma almeno eravamo più solidi rispetto a quando andavamo in giro con quella sciagura di musacchio.
> Romagna ha sbagliato sul primo gol , clamorosamente.



Ma cosa vuoi discutere con quel utente? Tempo perduto.
Lo ho messo sulla lista 'ignore' ed é quella la soluzione migliore.


----------



## davoreb (8 Luglio 2020)

Ieri i due errori sui goals pesano o più che errori da un centrale di difesa top ti aspetti che non si faccia imbucare in quel modo.

Comunque è innegabile che sta rendendo bene con Kjaer.


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2020)

Purtroppo non è un difensore affidabile al 100%,e la partita di ieri è l'ennesima dimostrazione.Quindi, se davvero sono vere le offerte da 50 milioni arrivate(dubito), ci penserei seriamente prima di procedere con un rinnovo(si parla di richieste da 5 milioni a stagione) che rischia di legarci le mani nel futuro,come è successo con Donnarumma.


----------



## princeps (8 Luglio 2020)

Per distacco il migliore difensore italiano in attività


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kjaer disastroso nel pre-covid??
> Ci ha cambiato la difesa già prima dell'emergenza.
> Vabbè, non che fossimo diventati la difesa del milan di capello ma almeno eravamo più solidi rispetto a quando andavamo in giro con quella sciagura di musacchio.
> Romagna ha sbagliato sul primo gol , clamorosamente.



Dovrei farti leggere dei post... Non scritti da me ovviamente.

Avete la memoria corta a quanto pare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo quando tutto il milan sarà migliore.
> 
> Per fortuna rimarrà.
> 
> ...



te vai solo a simpatie...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ieri ha annullato Higuain, ma i due errori sul gol (il secondo è principalmente di Kjaer, ma sbaglia pure lui) sono inammissibili, non puoi far passare Rabiot in quel modo.



quel maiale di higuain è da 2 stagioni qualcosa di raccapricciante che guadagna 10M a stagione.
questo non è un attacco a romagnoli è...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dovrei farti leggere dei post... Non scritti da me ovviamente.
> 
> Avete la memoria corta a quanto pare.



Post critici sul rendimento di kjaer in campo?? Lo escludo categoricamente.
Questo ragazzone danese da quando ha messo piede in campo ha fatto vedere a tutti come si difende e ha dimostrato quanto fosse mediocre la coppia musacchio-romagna.
Dubito qualcuno abbia avuto da ridire sul rendimento di kjaer, giusto qualche pazzo .
Ricordo molta diffidenza al suo arrivo, questo si, ma appena ha messo piede in campo ci ha donato una sicurezza mai vista prima.
Chi ha avuto da ridire sulle prestazioni del danese o ha oggi critiche da muovere consiglio vivamente di lasciare il calcio e dedicarsi al gioco delle bocce per palese ignoranza calcistica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Luglio 2020)

Ieri due errori non da lui (da condividere col reparto intero cmq perchè ma il fatto che nella sua peggior serata si porti a casa lo stesso il risultato e che risultato fa ben sperare. Resta un punto fermo, non è appariscente perchè a differenza di altri rozzi mastini è molto elegante ma se non va bene neppure Romagnoli chiudiamo tutto ragazzi. 

Con Kjaer ottima coppia speriamo venga confermata per l'anno prossimo con l'innesto di un giovane di prospettiva di alto livello.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2020)

Secondo me il miglioramento difensivo è dovuto alla crescita dei due mastini in mezzo, formidabili, e a una fase di pressing alto corale e organizzata dopo il passaggio alla marcatura a uomo.

Ma dietro la linea non mi convince. Per me Kjaer Romagnoli non è una coppia ben assortita.

Sono entrambi giocatori puliti e intelligenti, coperti dai due mediani sanno staccarsi coi tempi giusti e chiudere.

Tuttavia quando gli spazi si aprono è notte fonda. Manca un centrale dinamico e dominante fisicamente, forte a correre indietro e nel uno contro uno negli spazi.

Se teniamo Romagna (SE, perché è tutto da vedere) di fianco dobbiamo mettermi compagno giusto, che non è Kjaer nonostante il danese non stia certo demeritando.

In generale, su Romagnoli leggo le solite critiche puntuali in stile Kessie e Calhanoglu, più o meno.


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo me il miglioramento difensivo è dovuto alla crescita dei due mastini in mezzo, formidabili,* e a una fase di pressing alto corale e organizzata dopo il passaggio alla marcatura a uomo.
> 
> Ma dietro la linea non mi convince. Per me Kjaer Romagnoli non è una coppia ben assortita.
> 
> ...



Perfetto. Hai voglia a parlare del senso della posizione di Kjaer, che comunque sta facendo benissimo ma resta facilmente attaccabile a campo aperto come dici tu, lì dietro palle non ne arrivano proprio, quei due là in mezzo stanno dominando e mettendosi in tasca qualsiasi centrocampo incontrino sulla loro strada. Il più grande merito di Pioli è quello di esser riuscito a mettere insieme questi due.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Luglio 2020)

Per me è un più che buon difensore, ieri è stata una delle sue partite peggiori con grave errore di posizionamento sul primo gol. Io sono contento se rimane ma se le offerte sono vere (60 milioni??), deve essere il sacrificato per completare la rosa. Ha caratteristiche simili a Kjaer, una costruzione di squadra logica affiancherebbe al danese un marcatore molto forte fisicamente e veloce (il gioco di Rangnick lo prevede), e utilizzare la plus per completare centrocampo/attacco


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te vai solo a simpatie...



Io, o tu? A me proprio delle simpatie frega nulla. Ho sempre messo il bene del milan prima di tutto.

Poi non mi sta nemmeno tanto simpatico Romagnoli, come ogni singolo laziale.


Io prendo Kjaer non perchè mi sta antipatico ma perchè lo si osanna, quando invece solamente qualche mese fa era appena appena meglio di Musacchio e molti qui dentro lo volevano fuori dalle balle (non io).

Non ce l'ho assolutamente con lui, ma quando leggo mi viene la carogna se permetti.


----------



## Gunnar67 (8 Luglio 2020)

Prima di criticarlo, vorrei ricordare che abbiamo di peggio in rosa eh? Romagnoli e' uno stopper centrale classico, ottimo di testa, rude quando serve, potente per fermare i centravanti potenti. Ovviamente se lo saltano e' lento nel recupero e fa brutta figura. Per questo motivo in una squadra da Champions Kijaer sarebbe la sua riserva e accanto ad Alessio dovrebbe giocare un difensore rapido.


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Post critici sul rendimento di kjaer in campo?? Lo escludo categoricamente.
> Questo ragazzone danese da quando ha messo piede in campo ha fatto vedere a tutti come si difende e ha dimostrato quanto fosse mediocre la coppia musacchio-romagna.
> Dubito qualcuno abbia avuto da ridire sul rendimento di kjaer, giusto qualche pazzo .
> Ricordo molta diffidenza al suo arrivo, questo si, ma appena ha messo piede in campo ci ha donato una sicurezza mai vista prima.
> Chi ha avuto da ridire sulle prestazioni del danese o ha oggi critiche da muovere consiglio vivamente di lasciare il calcio e dedicarsi al gioco delle bocce per palese ignoranza calcistica.



Ricordi malissimo... Guarda se non erro, alla sua terza presenza già lo si vociferava come bidone. Dopo le prime due dove invece aveva fatto bene.

Io non ho voglia e nemmeno mi interessa ma visto che dubiti, fatti una ricerca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli non è un fenomeno e ieri sera ha toppato, non ci piove.
Ma da qui a definirlo scarso, occhio... 
Cioè, fosse della Juve giocherebbe tutta la vita lui al posto di quel pippero di Bonucci


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Prima di criticarlo, vorrei ricordare che abbiamo di peggio in rosa eh? Romagnoli e' uno stopper centrale classico, ottimo di testa, rude quando serve, potente per fermare i centravanti potenti. Ovviamente se lo saltano e' lento nel recupero e fa brutta figura. Per questo motivo in una squadra da Champions Kijaer sarebbe la sua riserva e accanto ad Alessio dovrebbe giocare un difensore rapido.



Esatto!


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2020)

L'ho sempre ritenuto un difensore normale, non c'è una singola cosa in cui eccelle, ma non lo considero neanche una pippa. Per una buona cifra lo venderei senza rimpianti, Kjaer che costa due soldi non è che sia peggio di lui.


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2020)

E' incredibile come nei forum quando dai un giudizio immediatamente venga ripreso e plasmato da altri diventando completamente un altro giudizio, che altri impugnano per sottolineare che tu casomai sbagliavi mentre avevi detto tutt'altro .
Romagnoli è un difensore normale a livelli top,c'è di molto peggio c'è di molto meglio,se parliamo di squdra da E.league va bene, se parliamo di champions no, almeno al momento, può sempre migliorare.
E' nettamente meglio di Musacchio , cosa ne parliamo a fare, ma è sulla falsariga di Kjaer (per me un pelo peggio) che costa molto molto meno.
Chi dice , Sipno, che criticavamo duramente Kjaer non so cosa stia dicendo, certo nelle primissime partite sembrava un po lento ma poi col mestiere ha aumentato esponenzialmente le sue prestazioni, dire che fosse orrido nel precovid è una bugia bella e buona.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io, o tu? A me proprio delle simpatie frega nulla. Ho sempre messo il bene del milan prima di tutto.
> 
> Poi non mi sta nemmeno tanto simpatico Romagnoli, come ogni singolo laziale.
> 
> ...



ti ostini con della gente come piatek, leao, paquetà, adesso i 2 centrali. per te sono o fenomeni o cessi allucinanti.

io che c'entro? romagnoli non lo commento mai... a me non fa impazzire. troppo lento. ma neanche è sto cesso... un mediocre.
kjaer adesso per me è leggermente megli e costa 1/4. comunque il problema non si pone perchè non abbiamo altro.


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti ostini con della gente come piatek, leao, paquetà, adesso i 2 centrali. per te sono o fenomeni o cessi allucinanti.
> 
> io che c'entro? romagnoli non lo commento mai... a me non fa impazzire. troppo lento. ma neanche è sto cesso... un mediocre.
> kjaer adesso per me è leggermente megli e costa 1/4. comunque il problema non si pone perchè non abbiamo altro.



se mi ostino significa che mi stanno antipatici? hai problemi con le valutazioni caro mio.

Se mi ostino è perchè li considero scarsi ed invece giocano sempre.. come accadeva con piatek che sta segnando a raffica mi pare...
Su Leao non mi pare che sono qui a chiedere di vederlo giocare sempre... Forse i primi tempi ma mi pare che ora ho anche smesso visto che pure io ho notato il suo piglio, ma nonostante questo affermo che ha un potenziale che chiunque da noi si sogna.
Su Paq mi confondi con altri... di certo per me è un pacco ma non mi ostino perchè tanto giustamente gioca poco.

I 2 centrali ti ho spiegato... Io non ho problemi con nessuno dei 2... ma non tollero leggere che Kjaer è un superdifensore mentre Romagnoli un brocco.

Ripeto.. quello che va a simpatie sei tu... e lo si nota dal fatto che sei davvero poco lucido nel commentare e nel riportare i fatti.

Pure con me vai a simpatia per esempio.

Chiudiamola che se no Admin giustamente chiude.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Hai voglia a parlare del senso della posizione di Kjaer, che comunque sta facendo benissimo ma resta facilmente attaccabile a campo aperto come dici tu, lì dietro palle non ne arrivano proprio, quei due là in mezzo stanno dominando e mettendosi in tasca qualsiasi centrocampo incontrino sulla loro strada. Il più grande merito di Pioli è quello di esser riuscito a mettere insieme questi due.



Bisogna però riflettere sul partner di Romagna, se rimane.

Da un lato sembra che si trovi meglio con uno esperto di fianco, si integra meglio nelle letture, gestisce meglio la linea, detta meglio i tempi di uscita.

D'altro canto non è più un ragazzino. Deve o dovrebbe essere lui il riferimento dietro, come di fatto lo è ormai Donnarumma, nonostante l'età. 
La mossa giusta, se rimane, potrebbe essere caricarlo di responsabilità, costringerlo al ruolo di leader, per stimolarne il salto di qualità (in pratica quanto fatto con Gigio e pure Kessie, per molti aspetti).

È una riflessione cruciale per le prossime mosse di mercato. Solo i dirigenti che vivono lo spogliatoio possono sapere, noi da fuori possiamo solo avanzare congetture su quello che vediamo, che non basta.

Tatticamente serve un difensore prestante, duro in marcatura, veloce nei recuperi, aggressivo.
Caratterialmente è più difficile capire cosa serva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> se mi ostino significa che mi stanno antipatici? hai problemi con le valutazioni caro mio.
> 
> Se mi ostino è perchè li considero scarsi ed invece giocano sempre.. come accadeva con piatek che sta segnando a raffica mi pare...
> Su Leao non mi pare che sono qui a chiedere di vederlo giocare sempre... Forse i primi tempi ma mi pare che ora ho anche smesso visto che pure io ho notato il suo piglio, ma nonostante questo affermo che ha un potenziale che chiunque da noi si sogna.
> ...



ma cosa c'entra ti cito ma mica mi stai antipatico. va be..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ricordi malissimo... Guarda se non erro, alla sua terza presenza già lo si vociferava come bidone. Dopo le prime due dove invece aveva fatto bene.
> 
> Io non ho voglia e nemmeno mi interessa ma visto che dubiti, fatti una ricerca.



Ti ripeto: cambiare sport.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bisogna però riflettere sul partner di Romagna, se rimane.
> 
> Da un lato sembra che si trovi meglio con uno esperto di fianco, si integra meglio nelle letture, gestisce meglio la linea, detta meglio i tempi di uscita.
> 
> ...



io non la farei mai questa mossa, rischi di buttare a mare un'altra stagione.
ci vuole un centrale forte fisicamente e di testa e veloce in campo aperto.
ieri come si sono fatti bruciare da un 36enne? è stato imbarazzante. il lato caratteriale mi passa in 2o piano.

juve lazio e roma sono state 3 belle vittorie ma adesso come adesso sono 3 squadre che fanno ridere davanti.
ladri senza dybala con 2 80enni, lazio senza punte, roma neanche li commento dal tanto son pietosi...


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra ti cito ma mica mi stai antipatico. va be..



Lo spero, ma di certo non sono io che prendo di mira per simpatia/antipatia.

Io prendo di mira se uno è scarso... Scarso e gioca a scapito di altri più meritevoli.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non la farei mai questa mossa, rischi di buttare a mare un'altra stagione.
> ci vuole un centrale forte fisicamente e di testa e veloce in campo aperto.
> ieri come si sono fatti bruciare da un 36enne? è stato imbarazzante. il lato caratteriale mi passa in 2o piano.
> 
> ...



Si le caratteristiche che servono sono quelle, sul piano tattico sono abbastanza sicuro.

Ma non basta. C'è una componente caratteriale importante per decidere. Solo i dirigenti possono sapere.

Per intenderci, a parità di caratteristiche, un profilo esperto che dia certezze a Romagna oppure uno da costruire per responsabilizzarlo. È una scelta molto delicata.

Comunque nessuno tra Kjaer Musacchio e Duarte va bene, secondo me. Gabbia ci sta come riserva. Dietro bisogna intervenire molto e la scelta sarà delicata.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Luglio 2020)

Hanno sbagliato entrambi sul gol di Ronaldo. Difesa troppo alta. Non mi sento di crocifiggere nessuno dei due. Hanno giocato entrambi comunque una buona partita, specie il danese. E non dimentichiamo che avevano un certo Ronaldo contro e Higuain che seppur non è ai livelli top resta comunque un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si le caratteristiche che servono sono quelle, sul piano tattico sono abbastanza sicuro.
> 
> Ma non basta. C'è una componente caratteriale importante per decidere. Solo i dirigenti possono sapere.
> 
> ...



kjaer e gabbia li terrei, come profilo andrei senza dubbio su uno che dia certezze a romagnoli piuttosto che viceversa. ma questo non vuol dire che debba essere esperto per forza.
per dire, arriva uno di 20 anni alle prime armi ma con le caratteristiche giuste.. alessio si sente magari più coperto e prende coraggio in certe situazioni. quando giochi con a fianco uno forte migliori anche tu, è sempre stato così.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Hanno sbagliato entrambi sul gol di Ronaldo. Difesa troppo alta. Non mi sento di crocifiggere nessuno dei due. Hanno giocato entrambi comunque una buona partita, specie il danese. E non dimentichiamo che avevano un certo Ronaldo contro e Higuain che seppur non è ai livelli top resta comunque un ottimo giocatore.



Ha sbagliato Romagnoli: Ronaldo gli taglia alle spalle e lui dorme, Kjaer cerca di recuperare ma l'errore non è del danese.
Se avesse disputato una partita del genere Musacchio macchiata da 2 errori grossolani l'avremmo insultato per una settimana, ma il "capitano" resta sempre immune a certe critiche


----------



## sipno (10 Luglio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Hanno sbagliato entrambi sul gol di Ronaldo. Difesa troppo alta. Non mi sento di crocifiggere nessuno dei due. Hanno giocato entrambi comunque una buona partita, specie il danese. E non dimentichiamo che avevano un certo Ronaldo contro e Higuain che seppur non è ai livelli top resta comunque un ottimo giocatore.



Esatto.
Ma ti diranno che la colpa è di romagnoli... nuovo bersaglio.

Malafede pura.


----------



## Goro (10 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Ma ti diranno che la colpa è di romagnoli... nuovo bersaglio.
> 
> Malafede pura.



Per te il suo rendimento vale 4/5 milioni di stipendio?


----------



## sipno (10 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kjaer e gabbia li terrei, come profilo andrei senza dubbio su uno che dia certezze a romagnoli piuttosto che viceversa. ma questo non vuol dire che debba essere esperto per forza.
> per dire, arriva uno di 20 anni alle prime armi ma con le caratteristiche giuste.. alessio si sente magari più coperto e prende coraggio in certe situazioni. quando giochi con a fianco uno forte migliori anche tu, è sempre stato così.



Il problema è che kjaer e Romagnoli sono lenti e Romagnoli deve fare le veci di quello veloce.
Per questo sbaglia di più.. il compito del danese è soggetto a meno errori.
A Romagnoli serve uno veloce... un Zapata ma affidabile.

Allora si che parleremo di altro. Kjaer Romagnoli è una coppia male assortita. Il Danese dovrebbe essere la Riserva di Alessio.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il problema è che kjaer e Romagnoli sono lenti e Romagnoli deve fare le veci di quello veloce.
> Per questo sbaglia di più.. il compito del danese è soggetto a meno errori.
> A Romagnoli serve uno veloce... un Zapata ma affidabile.
> 
> Allora si che parleremo di altro. Kjaer Romagnoli è una coppia male assortita. Il Danese dovrebbe essere la Riserva di Alessio.



Sta teoria che un centrale dev'esser veloce non la capisco proprio. Si sopperisce tranquillamente con l'intelligenza tattica, le letture, la coordinazione del reparto, saper scappare ed accorciare. Potrei citarti tante grandi squadre che hanno vinto anche senza aver due centrali veloci. Per fare il centrale bisogna essere sopratutto INTELLIGENTI.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il problema è che kjaer e Romagnoli sono lenti e Romagnoli deve fare le veci di quello veloce.
> Per questo sbaglia di più.. il compito del danese è soggetto a meno errori.
> A Romagnoli serve uno veloce... un Zapata ma affidabile.
> 
> Allora si che parleremo di altro. Kjaer Romagnoli è una coppia male assortita. Il Danese dovrebbe essere la Riserva di Alessio.



con kjaer siamo migliorati decisamente. lo scorso anno c era zapata ma diciamo che il rendimento di romagnoli non era ecceĺente. è comunque uno degli ultimi problemi secondo me. è ovvio che ci vuole uno veloce e forte fisicamente. tutti gli anni siamo qua a dirlo come x l esterno veloce,....


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Luglio 2020)

Resta il peggiore dei 3 centrali (non mi pronuncio su Duarte che è un personaggio misterioso), ma l'unico con un minimo di mercato.
Se non lo si cede quest'anno è finita, non eccelle in nulla, è un medioman con, tra l'altro, poca personalità.


----------



## Molenko (15 Luglio 2020)

Stasera male, gol a parte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Resta il peggiore dei 3 centrali (non mi pronuncio su Duarte che è un personaggio misterioso), ma l'unico con un minimo di mercato.
> Se non lo si cede quest'anno è finita, non eccelle in nulla, è un medioman con, tra l'altro, poca personalità.



Concordo.

Tranne che sul “il peggiore dei tre centrali”. Kjaer è il migliore e Musacchio il peggiore. Romagnoli? Aurea mediocritas.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Tranne che sul “il peggiore dei tre centrali”. Kjaer è il migliore e Musacchio il peggiore. Romagnoli? Aurea mediocritas.



Per me Musacchio ha fatto meglio di Romagnoli nel periodo di Gattuso, ora è infortunato da molto tempo e forse ce ne siamo dimenticati.
Comunque il discorso è un altro: Romagnoli è l'unico con un mercato e per questo sono sicuro che concorderemo sul fatto che sia l'unico da cedere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me Musacchio ha fatto meglio di Romagnoli nel periodo di Gattuso, ora è infortunato da molto tempo e forse ce ne siamo dimenticati.
> Comunque il discorso è un altro: Romagnoli è l'unico con un mercato e per questo sono sicuro che concorderemo sul fatto che sia l'unico da cedere.



Su questo si, potremmo fare bei soldi e reinvestirli. Lo cederei senza problemi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Luglio 2020)

L’altro giorno sul gol del Parma marcava a 5 metri, ha lasciato troppo, davvero troppo, spazio a Kurtic per tirare comodamente, li devi chiudere tempestivamente anche perché poi in area non c'era nessuno da marcare. Questi errori, gravi, li fa praticamente una partita si e una no. Per non parlare di come, nell’azione della traversa del Parma, si è fatto divorare da Kulusevski.

Duole dirlo ma è MOLTO più vicino ad un Ranocchia di quanto sia vicino, non dico ad un Nesta o ad un Baresi, ma anche solo ad un Costacurta.

Ma meglio prendersela con quelli quattro anni più giovani di lui che cannano tre partite l’anno.


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’altro giorno sul gol del Parma marcava a 5 metri, ha lasciato troppo, davvero troppo, spazio a Kurtic per tirare comodamente, li devi chiudere tempestivamente anche perché poi in area non c'era nessuno da marcare. Questi errori, gravi, li fa praticamente una partita si e una no. Per non parlare di come, nell’azione della traversa del Parma, si è fatto divorare da Kulusevski.
> 
> Duole dirlo ma è MOLTO più vicino ad un Ranocchia di quanto sia vicino, non dico ad un Nesta o ad un Baresi, ma anche solo ad un Costacurta.
> 
> Ma meglio prendersela con quelli quattro anni più giovani di lui che cannano tre partite l’anno.



Ma anche sul secondo gol del napoli si è girato di schiena sul tiro di mertens anziché andargli incontro, ha lo stesso vizio di bonucci;
a me non piace proprio come difensore, lo cederei oggi stesso.

Per il post precedente, su musacchio lasciamo stare, sempre detto che è il bonera spagnolo, una pippa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’altro giorno sul gol del Parma marcava a 5 metri, ha lasciato troppo, davvero troppo, spazio a Kurtic per tirare comodamente, li devi chiudere tempestivamente anche perché poi in area non c'era nessuno da marcare. Questi errori, gravi, li fa praticamente una partita si e una no. Per non parlare di come, nell’azione della traversa del Parma, si è fatto divorare da Kulusevski.
> 
> Duole dirlo ma è MOLTO più vicino ad un Ranocchia di quanto sia vicino, non dico ad un Nesta o ad un Baresi, ma anche solo ad un Costacurta.
> 
> Ma meglio prendersela con quelli quattro anni più giovani di lui che cannano tre partite l’anno.



La sua unica preoccupazione quando è in area è di mettersi le mani dietro al sedere quando l'avversario calcia (e girarsi)..capisco anche sia importante per non concedere rigori, ma se si preoccupasse un filo più delle marcature rispetto a questo dettaglio sarebbe meglio..

Dopo ogni gol sistematicamente sbotta come se fosse colpa di altri, mentre spesso la colpa è sua..a livello di marcatura e senso della posizione stiamo messi malissimo..in confronto Kjaer ha una lettura dell'azione che pare Baresi..


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> [...]
> Ma meglio prendersela con quelli quattro anni più giovani di lui che cannano tre partite l’anno.



Il giovane però prende il doppio (compresa la mancetta al fratellino) e fino all'anno scorso gli errori erano ben di più. Giusto criticare Romagnoli quest'anno, ma non è che si può prendere come esempio inverso un giocatore che negli ultimi 2-3 anni non ha mostrato alcuna crescita esattamente come il nostro capitano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il giovane però prende il doppio (compresa la mancetta al fratellino) e fino all'anno scorso gli errori erano ben di più. Giusto criticare Romagnoli quest'anno, ma non è che si può prendere come esempio inverso un giocatore che negli ultimi 2-3 anni non ha mostrato alcuna crescita esattamente come il nostro capitano.



Quest’anno l’ha mostrata eccome, per me. Il 2019/2020 è stato il suo anno migliore di gran lunga. E anche lo scorso anno avrà fatto più errori ma mai come nel 2017/2018, quello fu l’anno peggiore (nemmeno nelle stagioni precedenti a quella fece male come nel 17/18, non c’era proprio con la testa).



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sua unica preoccupazione quando è in area è di mettersi le mani dietro al sedere quando l'avversario calcia (e girarsi)..capisco anche sia importante per non concedere rigori, ma se si preoccupasse un filo più delle marcature rispetto a questo dettaglio sarebbe meglio..
> 
> Dopo ogni gol sistematicamente sbotta come se fosse colpa di altri, mentre spesso la colpa è sua..a livello di marcatura e senso della posizione stiamo messi malissimo..in confronto Kjaer ha una lettura dell'azione che pare Baresi..



Purtroppo.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma anche sul secondo gol del napoli si è girato di schiena sul tiro di mertens anziché andargli incontro, ha lo stesso vizio di bonucci;
> a me non piace proprio come difensore, lo cederei oggi stesso.
> 
> Per il post precedente, su musacchio lasciamo stare, sempre detto che è il bonera spagnolo, una pippa.



Musacchio è impresentabile.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quest’anno l’ha mostrata eccome, per me. Il 2019/2020 è stato il suo anno migliore di gran lunga.



Pensa un po'


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pensa un po'



Quest’anno non ci si può proprio lamentare, dai.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quest’anno l’ha mostrata eccome, per me. Il 2019/2020 è stato il suo anno migliore di gran lunga. E anche lo scorso anno avrà fatto più errori ma mai come nel 2017/2018, quello fu l’anno peggiore (nemmeno nelle stagioni precedenti a quella fece male come nel 17/18, non c’era proprio con la testa).



Se il 19/20 è stato il suo anno migliore significa che Donnarumma non è ancora un top player e soprattutto che negli ultimi 3 anni è cresciuto pochissimo. Già a 16-17 anni faceva grandissimi interventi alternandoli a qualche papera.
Comunque siamo ampiamente OT


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quest’anno non ci si può proprio lamentare, dai.



Non mi lamento di lui quest' anno perché vedo che è migliorato in alcune cose, mentre in altre continua a fare errori banali. Sostengo da tempo la necessità di venderlo perché è un lusso che in questa fase storica non possiamo permetterci. Per quanto riguarda Romagnoli consiglio di smetterla di andare dietro ad improbabili paragoni. Romagnoli è in questo momento storico, uno dei migliori difensori italiani. Facciamocelo andar bene così com' è. Se il prossimo allenatore decidesse di venderlo non lo farebbe perché c'è di meglio ma perche' rappresenta una plusvalenza facile e perché per la sua concezione di calcio si può trovare qualcosa di più congeniale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se il 19/20 è stato il suo anno migliore significa che Donnarumma non è ancora un top player e soprattutto che negli ultimi 3 anni è cresciuto pochissimo. Già a 16-17 anni faceva grandissimi interventi alternandoli a qualche papera.
> Comunque siamo ampiamente OT



Le papere erano molto più frequenti però a 16/17 anni, poi che abbia ancora molti margini di miglioramento è normale, è coetaneo di Leao.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non mi lamento di lui quest' anno perché vedo che è migliorato in alcune cose, mentre in altre continua a fare errori banali. Sostengo da tempo la necessità di venderlo perché è un lusso che in questa fase storica non possiamo permetterci. Per quanto riguarda Romagnoli consiglio di smetterla di andare dietro ad improbabili paragoni. Romagnoli è in questo momento storico, uno dei migliori difensori italiani. Facciamocelo andar bene così com' è. Se il prossimo allenatore decidesse di venderlo non lo farebbe perché c'è di meglio ma perche' rappresenta una plusvalenza facile e perché per la sua concezione di calcio si può trovare qualcosa di più congeniale.



Bah, che dire...

Acerbi gli è una spanna superiore tranquillamente, poi sarà pure uno dei migliori (?) difensori italiani, ma in questa generazione significa poco. Kjaer ha dimostrato che di migliori di lui a basso prezzo se ne trovano.

Tra lui e il portiere sacrificherei lui se necessario, un altro difensore al suo livello o superiore lo trovi senza manco spendere tanto (Kjaer docet).

Poi punti di vista.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le papere erano molto più frequenti però a 16/17 anni, poi che abbia ancora molti margini di miglioramento è normale, è coetaneo di Leao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boh, sinceramente tutto questo popò di centrali "affidabili" in giro alla nostra portata non ne vedo. Su Acerbi amico mio stendiamo un velo perché è già stato con noi e pur con tutte le attenuanti del caso, non riesco proprio a vederlo superiore a Romagnoli.Kjaer ha il vantaggio di aver già giocato in Italia con diversi allenatori, ha più esperienza e per certi versi mi ricorda il Barzagli del Wolfsburg prelevato dalla Juventus. Ma anche qui non me la sento di mitizzare. Vediamo come giochiamo l' anno prossimo perché se l' allenatore dovesse essere chi si preannuncia potrebbero esserci sorprese per tutti, anche per gli intoccabili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le papere erano molto più frequenti però a 16/17 anni, poi che abbia ancora molti margini di miglioramento è normale, è coetaneo di Leao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va anche detto che Acerbi ha imbroccato un paio di stagioni a 30 anni. Ha avuto i suoi problemi, anche legati a una malattia, ma si è consacrato in età avanzata. Con questo non voglio dire che non sia forte, anzi, al momento è uno dei migliori centrali in Italia però c'è anche un fattore età a suo vantaggio. 


Comunque ritengo Romagnoli il sacrificabile in caso di offerta importante (Theo, Bennacer e Donnarumma cercherei di tenermeli). Una bella plusvalenza per arrivare a una buona punta e mettere a posto il centrocampo sarebbe augurabile. Anche prchè, se arriva Rangnick, ho paura che il buon alessio potrebbe avere difficoltà con linee alte e gegenpressing.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> va anche detto che Acerbi ha imbroccato un paio di stagioni a 30 anni. Ha avuto i suoi problemi, anche legati a una malattia, ma si è consacrato in età avanzata. Con questo non voglio dire che non sia forte, anzi, al momento è uno dei migliori centrali in Italia però c'è anche un fattore età a suo vantaggio.
> 
> 
> Comunque ritengo Romagnoli il sacrificabile in caso di offerta importante (Theo, Bennacer e Donnarumma cercherei di tenermeli). Una bella plusvalenza per arrivare a una buona punta e mettere a posto il centrocampo sarebbe augurabile. Anche prchè, se arriva Rangnick, ho paura che il buon alessio potrebbe avere difficoltà con linee alte e gegenpressing.



Di certo per lui le insidie crescono esponenzialmente con la linea alta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> va anche detto che Acerbi ha imbroccato un paio di stagioni a 30 anni. Ha avuto i suoi problemi, anche legati a una malattia, ma si è consacrato in età avanzata. Con questo non voglio dire che non sia forte, anzi, al momento è uno dei migliori centrali in Italia però c'è anche un fattore età a suo vantaggio.
> 
> 
> Comunque ritengo Romagnoli il sacrificabile in caso di offerta importante (Theo, Bennacer e Donnarumma cercherei di tenermeli). Una bella plusvalenza per arrivare a una buona punta e mettere a posto il centrocampo sarebbe augurabile. Anche prchè, se arriva Rangnick, ho paura che il buon alessio potrebbe avere difficoltà con linee alte e gegenpressing.



Infatti Acerbi all’età di Romagnoli era inferiore ad Alessio. Però che adesso gli sia superiore di una buona spanna è difficile da negare. Poi che col tempo possa diventare meglio di Acerbi ci sta ma:

1. Non abbiamo più tempo di aspettarlo.

2. Sarebbe comunque un livello mediocre se il Milan tornasse dove deve stare. Nel Milan di Ancelotti per dire Romagnoli sarebbe stato la terza riserva ad essere ottimisti.

P.s: per quanto riguarda il Gegenpressing, manco a parlarne. Per questo e altri motivi lo cederei ieri.


----------



## Goro (17 Luglio 2020)

Non credo sia uno di quei giocatori che rimpiangeremmo se andasse via, non è mai stato dominante se non per qualche sporadica partita, ad alti livelli uno forte si nota subito tipo De Ligt


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Luglio 2020)

Arrivasse offertona anche per me sarebbe sacrificabilissimo. Ma dobbiamo fare bene i continperchè galliani tre a strapagarlo inserì pure % dulla rivendita oltre i 35mln


----------



## mark (17 Luglio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Arrivasse offertona anche per me sarebbe sacrificabilissimo. Ma dobbiamo fare bene i continperchè galliani tre a strapagarlo inserì pure % dulla rivendita oltre i 35mln



Se non sbaglio era il 30% della cifra superiore ai 25 milioni. In ogni caso anch'io lo cederei per una cifra almeno vicina ai 50 milioni, il problema è che Alessio è il nostro capitano e cedendo lui c'è il serio rischio di togliere una delle poche figure di riferimento che rimarrà nella squadra il prossimo anno.


----------



## 1972 (17 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio era il 30% della cifra superiore ai 25 milioni. In ogni caso anch'io lo cederei per una cifra almeno vicina ai 50 milioni, il problema è che Alessio è il nostro capitano e cedendo lui c'è il serio rischio di togliere una delle poche figure di riferimento che rimarrà nella squadra il prossimo anno.


nessuna persona sana di mente che si intende di calcio ti paga il cartellino a quelle cifre. non e' titolare della nazionale, gioca in una squadra 7 in classifica, non gioca una partita ad alti livelli da 2000 anni, si e' consacrato questo anno come pippa senza appello. 18 ml max 20ml sarebbe gia' un affare salvo miracoli dei mirabelli di turno...............


----------



## mark (17 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> nessuna persona sana di mente che si intende di calcio ti paga il cartellino a quelle cifre. non e' titolare della nazionale, gioca in una squadra 7 in classifica, non gioca una partita ad alti livelli da 2000 anni, si e' consacrato questo anno come pippa senza appello. *18 ml max 20ml* sarebbe gia' un affare salvo miracoli dei mirabelli di turno...............



Non esageriamo, a quei soldi me lo tengo 50 volte


----------



## 1972 (17 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, a quei soldi me lo tengo 50 volte



il centrale del milan vale +o- come un centrale del sassuolo. 50 mln te li da solo un malato di mente o mirabelli se torna ad esercitare. secondo me resta, purtroppo.....


----------



## Raryof (17 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> nessuna persona sana di mente che si intende di calcio ti paga il cartellino a quelle cifre. non e' titolare della nazionale, gioca in una squadra 7 in classifica, non gioca una partita ad alti livelli da 2000 anni, si e' consacrato questo anno come pippa senza appello. 18 ml max 20ml sarebbe gia' un affare salvo miracoli dei mirabelli di turno...............



Se arriva una buona offerta va spedito ora, per me può andare e il capitano può farlo Donnarumma visto che è potenzialmente qualche eone cosmico calcistico superiore a tutti i suoi compagni messi assieme.
Ci vuole anche un po' di testa, il capitano che gioca peggio di un tizio pagato 3,5 mln fa pensare, o meglio, quello che è qui da ben 5 anni non sembra essere lui tra i due.
Un altro Romagna si trova ovunque, prendete Kumbulla, ma se venisse da noi farebbe peggio? seriamente, voglio fare la belva anche io in questo caso e penso che oltre alla plusvalenza (nonostante il 25% che andrebbe alla Roma) sarebbe pure un toccasana per le casse visto che il presunto aumento lo porterebbe a guadagnare quanto un top player di basso borgo (cosa che secondo me pensa pure di essere..).


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, a quei soldi me lo tengo 50 volte



18 mln un affare per Mirabelli? In quale mondo? A sto punto paghiamoli per prenderselo...


----------



## 1972 (17 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 18 mln un affare per Mirabelli? In quale mondo? A sto punto paghiamoli per prenderselo...



mesa' che hai inteso male su mirabelli!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> mesa' che hai inteso male su mirabelli!



Ho sbagliato a scrivere ma il senso l’ho capito del post


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> nessuna persona sana di mente che si intende di calcio ti paga il cartellino a quelle cifre. non e' titolare della nazionale, gioca in una squadra 7 in classifica, non gioca una partita ad alti livelli da 2000 anni, si e' consacrato questo anno come pippa senza appello. 18 ml max 20ml sarebbe gia' un affare salvo miracoli dei mirabelli di turno...............



Però dai, non esageriamo. Non è un cesso, è un discreto difensore, da Europa League, nulla di meno ma nulla di più. Non è nemmeno roba da lotta salvezza però, a leggerti parrebbe questo.

Ciò detto, io lo cederei ieri, ma ad un prezzo giusto. A livello umano mi dispiacerebbe perché mi ci sono affezionato (nulla a che vedere coi cessi veri, e pure arroganti, alla Piatek, quello si roba da lotta salvezza e infatti a lottare per la salvezza è finito), è un bravo ragazzo, ma se si vuole fare il salto di qualità...


----------



## Milanlove (17 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> nessuna persona sana di mente che si intende di calcio ti paga il cartellino a quelle cifre. non e' titolare della nazionale, gioca in una squadra 7 in classifica, non gioca una partita ad alti livelli da 2000 anni, si e' consacrato questo anno come pippa senza appello. 18 ml max 20ml sarebbe gia' un affare salvo miracoli dei mirabelli di turno...............



È il classico "se avesse tizio/caio vicino come compagno di reparto, farebbe la differenza"
Tipico commento su quasi tutti i giocatori del milan.
Sono tutti bravi e il problema è il compagno di reparto. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Luglio 2020)

Vendere, dai. Basta.

Deve fare 38 cappelle in 38 partite? Altroché cedere altri che prendono il doppio di lui ma valgono e rendono il sestuplo.


----------



## 1972 (18 Luglio 2020)

e c'e' gente che scrive che vale almeno 50 mln....


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vendere, dai. Basta.
> 
> Deve fare 38 cappelle in 38 partite? Altroché cedere altri che prendono il doppio di lui ma valgono e rendono il sestuplo.



Son 3 partite di fila che fa lo stesso identico errore.

Non son certo un detrattore di Romagnoli, ma un Chiellini gli cag.. in testa, bisogna ammetterlo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Son 3 partite di fila che fa lo stesso identico errore.
> 
> Non son certo un detrattore di Romagnoli, ma un Chiellini gli cag.. in testa, bisogna ammetterlo



Ma manco farlo il paragone. Già Acerbi gli espleta le funzioni organiche in testa, ahinoi. Purtroppo non siamo lontani dai livelli di Ranocchia, anzi.


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> e c'e' gente che scrive che vale almeno 50 mln....



E' scarso, punto, è un difensore che non sa difendere, è una specie di terzino scarso e lento che al centro fa il terzino scarso e lento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Luglio 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il suo problema nell'uno contro uno mi pare anche fisico: non ha la forza per spostare di peso l'avversario e non ha l'esplosività per stargli dietro nei primi metri. I migliori difensori uno contro uno del mondo hanno almeno una di queste qualità. Deve davvero crescere in questo fondamentale,perché è ciò che fa la differenza tra i difensori bravi ed i top.



Questo post l'ho scritto quattro anni fa e purtroppo è ancora attuale. È un giocatore intelligente e bravo in marcatura, ma quando viene puntato è praticamente un birillo. Forse Ragnarock potrebbe studiare una difesa a tre, con Romagnoli al centro protetto da due difensori più atletici?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2020)

Aspetto sempre l'offertona dalla Premier o dalla Liga. Che caso strano, non arriva mai. Chissà perché.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Luglio 2020)

Quando viene preso in velocità non si oppone neanche al suo avversario, anche contro il Napoli stessi identici errori


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Luglio 2020)

Non che voglia difenderlo però penso che sia stato lontano da tomiasu solo perché non voleva farsi ammonire essendo diffidato.


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Son 3 partite di fila che fa lo stesso identico errore.
> 
> Non son certo un detrattore di Romagnoli, ma un Chiellini gli cag.. in testa, bisogna ammetterlo



Lo abbiamo scritto in tutte le salse qui, non è accanimento, è la realtà, io per primo vorrei dire il contrario ma purtroppo ad ogni partita ci sono solo conferme, un mediocre.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Non che voglia difenderlo però penso che sia stato lontano da tomiasu solo perché non voleva farsi ammonire essendo diffidato.



Si, ma se per 3 partite prendiamo gol alla stessa maniera perché lui non vuole farsi ammonire, ma per carità, fatti squalificare.
Ma secondo me il motivo non è quello, anzi è il suo limite.
Di gol cosi ne ho visti svariati negli ultimi anni... a me Romagnoli non dispiace, ma credo che quella specie di "eleganza" che mostra, mascheri spesso i suoi immensi difetti. Purtroppo.

È un Nesta cinesata.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2020)

Ripeto: il peggior centrale in rosa, non eccelle in nulla ed è lentissimo e fisicamente mai dominante in area


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2020)

Aggiungiamo nel secondo tempo la lisciata su un cross allontanato poi di tacco da quel "pessimo" difensore che è Theo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Luglio 2020)

Datemi altri 9 Romagnoli che voglio giocare a bowling.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma se per 3 partite prendiamo gol alla stessa maniera perché lui non vuole farsi ammonire, ma per carità, fatti squalificare.
> Ma secondo me il motivo non è quello, anzi è il suo limite.
> Di gol cosi ne ho visti svariati negli ultimi anni... a me Romagnoli non dispiace, ma credo che quella specie di "eleganza" che mostra, mascheri spesso i suoi immensi difetti. Purtroppo.
> 
> È un Nesta cinesata.



Si, le sue scivolate ad imitazione di quelle di Nesta hanno portato molti a ritenerlo molto più forte di quello che è.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo nel secondo tempo la lisciata su un cross allontanato poi di tacco da quel "pessimo" difensore che è Theo



si vabbè guarda che anche Nesta e Baresi sbagliavano, non puoi pensare che un giocatore faccia
soltanto giocate esatte in una partita, comunque vedo che in 2 mesi dove abbiamo piallato mezza serie A
comprese squadre più forti di noi, ehh.. io tutti questi super centrali meglio dei nostri non li stò vedendo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> si vabbè guarda che anche Nesta e Baresi sbagliavano,



Questo fa errori del genere in una marea di partite. Sono più quelle dove fa le cappelle che quelle in cui non fa errori.

E i suoi errori spesso ci costano dei goal e dei punti. Fortuna che abbiamo Kjaer perché Romagnoli/Musacchio è una delle coppie peggio assortite della Serie A.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo fa errori del genere in una marea di partite. Sono più quelle dove fa le cappelle che quelle in cui non fa errori.
> 
> E i suoi errori spesso ci costano dei goal e dei punti.



meno di tutti i centrali di serie A, visto che stai facendo 3 gol di media a partita e ne prendi uno di media,
significa che le difese che incontri sono nettamente più deboli, vogliamo parlare dei centrali di juve e inter
che stanno facendo più buchi di un trapano? kiaer ha fatto un retro passaggio da giocatore di terza categoria,
allora neanche lui va bene, calabria in difesa sorvoliamo che è meglio, cerchiamo di vedere il reparto nell'insieme,
non è certo x romagnoli e la difesa che perdi punti, hai iniziato a buttare la palla in rete l'altro ieri, x quello siamo
sesti..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> meno di tutti i centrali di serie A, visto che stai facendo 3 gol di media a partita e ne prendi uno di media,
> significa che le difese che incontri sono nettamente più deboli, vogliamo parlare dei centrali di juve e inter
> che stanno facendo più buchi di un trapano? kiaer ha fatto un retro passaggio da giocatore di terza categoria,
> allora neanche lui va bene, calabria in difesa sorvoliamo che è meglio, cerchiamo di vedere il reparto nell'insieme,
> ...



Io guardo la qualità e quantità di errori che fa, ed è grave. Poi certo, in una squadra da EL ci sta, se vuoi alzare il livello però vanno prese altre strade. Anche perché pure gli altri qualche errore lo fanno ma non ogni santa partita o quasi.

Ad esempio confrontare il rendimento di Kjaer negli ultimi mesi con quello di Romagnoli è come sparare sulla croce rossa. Non perché Kjaer sia perfetto ma perché sbaglia molto meno e fa meglio il suo lavoro, cioè difendere.


----------



## 1972 (19 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> meno di tutti i centrali di serie A, visto che stai facendo 3 gol di media a partita e ne prendi uno di media,
> significa che le difese che incontri sono nettamente più deboli, vogliamo parlare dei centrali di juve e inter
> che stanno facendo più buchi di un trapano? kiaer ha fatto un retro passaggio da giocatore di terza categoria,
> allora neanche lui va bene, calabria in difesa sorvoliamo che è meglio, cerchiamo di vedere il reparto nell'insieme,
> ...



i centrali di juve e nter che stanno facendo piu' buchi di un trapano militano in squadre gia' qualificate per la cl da oltre 6 mesi ed una delle due vincera' lo scudo. eviterei di fare questo tipo di paragone, fidate......


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

si però come sempre quando si prende uno di mira poi qui si sconfina. non mi pare così scandaloso come lo fa certa gente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però come sempre quando si prende uno di mira poi qui si sconfina. non mi pare così scandaloso come lo fa certa gente.



Ma no, è solo un mediocre. Non è scandaloso. Poi non è prendere di mira far notare che fa praticamente un errore determinante a partita, è cronaca, tutto lì.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> i centrali di juve e nter che stanno facendo piu' buchi di un trapano militano in squadre gia' qualificate per la cl da oltre 6 mesi ed una delle due vincera' lo scudo. eviterei di fare questo tipo di paragone, fidate......



e invece ti sbagli perchè se i centrali di Inter e Lazio avrebbero fatto meno cappelle negli ultimi
2 mesi si sarebbero giocati lo scudetto loro due, invece nonostante anche la juve stia prendendo
una barca di gol festeggierà il nono..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma no, è solo un mediocre. Non è scandaloso. Poi non è prendere di mira far notare che fa praticamente un errore determinante a partita, è cronaca, tutto lì.



un errore diventa determinante quando l'altro fa gol ma questo è un discorso sbagliato. se l'altro tirava sulla luna l'errore era lo stesso.
per me non sta facendo male come dite. non è nesta ne maldini ma neanche musacchio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un errore diventa determinante quando l'altro fa gol ma questo è un discorso sbagliato. se l'altro tirava sulla luna l'errore era lo stesso.



Appunto, è un discorso che va aldilà dei goal subiti. Poi nemmeno io lo ritengo scarso come Musacchio ma è sicuramente più vicino a Musacchio che ai top del ruolo.

I difensori forti sono altra roba, e non fanno una cappella a partita né si fanno saltare costantemente. Magari gli capita la partitaccia due/tre volte a stagione, ma per Alessio purtroppo è un po’ la norma. Cioè sono più le partite nelle quali fa errori anche grossi di quelle impeccabili. Ergo...


----------



## 1972 (19 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> e invece ti sbagli perchè se i centrali di Inter e Lazio avrebbero fatto meno cappelle negli ultimi
> 2 mesi si sarebbero giocati lo scudetto loro due, invece nonostante anche la juve stia prendendo
> una barca di gol festeggierà il nono..



ho risposto al tuo post dove indicavi juve ed inter. se ora aggiungi anche la lazio ti fai ancora piu' male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> ho risposto al tuo post dove indicavi juve ed inter. se ora aggiungi anche la lazio ti fai ancora piu' male.



Tra l’altro anche le gerarchie in Nazionale parlano chiaro, se dobbiamo dirla tutta.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma no, è solo un mediocre. Non è scandaloso. Poi non è prendere di mira far notare che fa praticamente un errore determinante a partita, è cronaca, tutto lì.



ma errore determinante dove? ..sono 2 mesi che stai asfaltando tutti.. dove le vedi ste
partite perse x colpa di Romagnoli? ..io ho visto 2 punti persi a napoli x 2 papere di gigio,
non lo sò dove vedete tutti questi errori di romagnoli che ti rendono impossibile di centrare
il piazzamento in CL, gattuso ha sfiorato la CL facendo il catenaccio, la difesa era un muro,
anche li non andava bene romagnoli?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ma errore determinante dove? ..sono 2 mesi che stai asfaltando tutti.. dove le vedi ste
> partite perse x colpa di Romagnoli? ..io ho visto 2 punti persi a napoli x 2 papere di gigio,
> non lo sò dove vedete tutti questi errori di romagnoli che ti rendono impossibile di centrare
> il piazzamento in CL, gattuso ha sfiorato la CL facendo il catenaccio, la difesa era un muro,
> anche li non andava bene romagnoli?



Li giocava bene perché giocavamo bassi. Come alzi un po’ il baricentro Romagnoli mostra tutti i suoi limiti, che in questo periodo non ci costano punti solo perché stiamo segnando come se fossimo alla Play.

Su Gigio sorvolo, che quest’anno le cappelle che Romagnoli fa in tre partite Gigio le fa in tutto l’anno, solo che lui non gode della protezione dei tifosi, anzi, siccome prende 2,5 milioni in più del Capitano gli si chiede di essere perfetto.

Solo che per me sono più sprecati 3,5 milioni per uno che rende meno di Kjaer dei sei milioni per uno che dati alla mano è tra i primi dieci al mondo già oggi, all’età di Leao. Punti di vista.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli é un buon centrale, probabilmente il quarto/quinto miglior centrale italiano e tra i primi 20-30 al mondo.

Non é affatto scontato che un top 30 al mondo giochi nel Milan adesso.

Quindi per me sbaglia, sia chi lo ritiene imprescindibile e da confermare ad ogni costo, sia chi lo vuole dipingere come un cesso (forse per indicarlo come l’agnello da sacrificare sull’altare del bilancio al posto di altri (Donnarumma?).

Se arrivasse un’offerta monstre (difficile in era post covid) sarebbe da considerarne la cessione, ma meritansenz’altro il posto da titolare in una squadra che punta allo scudetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli é un buon centrale, probabilmente il quarto/quinto miglior centrale italiano e tra i primi 20-30 al mondo.
> 
> Non é affatto scontato che un top 30 al mondo giochi nel Milan adesso.
> 
> ...



Titolare in una squadra che punta allo scudetto? Questa è grossa tanto (penso che dai gobbi sarebbe un po’ il Rugani della situazione), ma speriamo che Ndranghetus o Inda la vedano come te così magari intaschiamo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Li giocava bene perché giocavamo bassi. Come alzi un po’ il baricentro Romagnoli mostra tutti i suoi limiti, che in questo periodo non ci costano punti solo perché stiamo segnando come se fossimo alla Play.
> 
> Su Gigio sorvolo, che quest’anno le cappelle che Romagnoli fa in tre partite Gigio le fa in tutto l’anno, solo che lui non gode della protezione dei tifosi, anzi, siccome prende 2,5 milioni in più del Capitano gli si chiede di essere perfetto.
> 
> Solo che per me sono più sprecati 3,5 milioni per uno che rende meno di Kjaer dei sei milioni per uno che dati alla mano è tra i primi dieci al mondo già oggi, all’età di Leao. Punti di vista.



piano con kiaer che ha giocato 7 partite, romagnoli gioca titolare da 5 anni, comunque boh non
sò cosa dirti, abbiamo opinioni diverse, ci può stare, lo sai però che in 5 anni affianco a Romagnoli
hanno toppato una decina di centrali? in panchina hai duarte e musacchio ehh..chi compreresti
al posto di Romagnoli? e musacchio e duarte li tieni o vendi pure quelli? non sò con mezza squadra
da rifare, senza società, progetto nuovo che sarà un grande ? ..e il problema qualè? Romagnoli
che non è Nesta.. non ci si muove da questo limbo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> piano con kiaer che ha giocato 7 partite, romagnoli gioca titolare da 5 anni, comunque boh non
> sò cosa dirti, abbiamo opinioni diverse, ci può stare, lo sai però che in 5 anni affianco a Romagnoli
> hanno toppato una decina di centrali? in panchina hai duarte e musacchio ehh..chi compreresti
> al posto di Romagnoli? e musacchio e duarte li tieni o vendi pure quelli? non sò con mezza squadra
> ...



Io lo venderei non solo per intascare, ma perché col Gegenpressing dell’uomo ragno e baricentro altissimo avere Romagnoli è un suicidio. Serve un centrale di difesa forte e veloce da affiancare a Kjaer. E non serve chissà cosa per trovarlo, se si conosce il mercato. Per le riserve stesso discorso.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli é un buon centrale, probabilmente il quarto/quinto miglior centrale italiano e tra i primi 20-30 al mondo.
> 
> Non é affatto scontato che un top 30 al mondo giochi nel Milan adesso.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Anche perché non proietterei automaticamente nel futuro questo scorcio di stagione di Kiaer. Potrebbe confermarsi ma non è detto (remember Paletta?)


----------



## koti (19 Luglio 2020)

Un mediocre: se ci mollano 40 milioni va venduto subito, ma figuriamoci se ci cascano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto, è un discorso che va aldilà dei goal subiti. Poi nemmeno io lo ritengo scarso come Musacchio ma è sicuramente più vicino a Musacchio che ai top del ruolo.
> 
> I difensori forti sono altra roba, e non fanno una cappella a partita né si fanno saltare costantemente. Magari gli capita la partitaccia due/tre volte a stagione, ma per Alessio purtroppo è un po’ la norma. Cioè sono più le partite nelle quali fa errori anche grossi di quelle impeccabili. Ergo...



ergo se mi trovi uno forte ad un prezzo accettabile sarei ben contento di sostituirlo anche io.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ergo se mi trovi uno forte ad un prezzo accettabile sarei ben contento di sostituirlo anche io.



Con Kjaer l’abbiamo fatto, non penso sia impossibile se si hanno dei bravi uomini mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con Kjaer l’abbiamo fatto, non penso sia impossibile se si hanno dei bravi uomini mercato.



per ora ha fatto 3 mesi buoni ma le cappelle le fa anche lui. comunque è stato un grande acquisto soprattutto perchè cpsta niente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per ora ha fatto 3 mesi buoni ma le cappelle le fa anche lui. comunque è stato un grande acquisto soprattutto perchè cpsta niente



Le cappelle ogni tanto le fanno tutti, la differenza sta nella frequenza di suddette cappelle e nella sicurezza che da al reparto.

E come hai detto, è costato praticamente niente di cartellino e pure come ingaggio costa un terzo di Romagnoli.

Ma aldilà di questo, Kjaer e Romagnoli sono male assortiti. Romagnoli col gegenpressing a baricentro altissimo non c’entra nulla, meglio prendere un centrale fisico e veloce da affiancare a Kjaer.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Settembre 2020)

Si hanno notizie sulla sua condizione? La società zitta e nelle foto social non viene mai inquadrato..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

È vero che Lukaku è fortissimo, ma questo vuole 5 milioni e viene considerato un gran difensore..... Abbastanza sconfortante


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

oggi male ma compito al di la delle sue possibilità.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Con tutte le scusanti del caso, oggi non ne ha vista una su Lukaku. Il 90% della pericolosità dell'Inter era dovuto al fatto che il belga vinceva ogni singolo confronto


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi Romagnoli non ha fatto alcun errore grave, e avendo contro Lukaku è tutto dire. Considerando che non aveva un minuto giocato nelle gambe dopo 100 giorni e passa di infortunio alla prima in campo nel derby sono soddisfatto. Finché era su un terreno "neutrale" ha saputo contenere Lukaku e bloccato sia quest'ultimo che Hakimi con due bei interventi in scivolata. Quando Lukaku era lanciato era inarrestabile, l'unico che poteva fermarlo era Kessie come si è visto perché sono entrambi dei tank. Sia chiaro non sono un fan di Romagnoli né un hater, sicuramente potremmo avere di meglio, ma considerate tutte le attenuanti e la partita fatta considerando l'avversario che davanti c'è poco da recriminare.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> È vero che Lukaku è fortissimo, ma questo vuole 5 milioni e viene considerato un gran difensore..... Abbastanza sconfortante



beh lukako ne guadagna 8 ed è costato 85, quindi tutto nella norma, quando si farà bucare di continuo da giocatori mediocri allora bisogna valutare bene.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Romagnoli non ha fatto alcun errore grave, e avendo contro Lukaku è tutto dire. Considerando che non aveva un minuto giocato nelle gambe dopo 100 giorni e passa di infortunio alla prima in campo nel derby sono soddisfatto. Finché era su un terreno "neutrale" ha saputo contenere Lukaku e bloccato sia quest'ultimo che Hakimi con due bei interventi in scivolata. Quando Lukaku era lanciato era inarrestabile, l'unico che poteva fermarlo era Kessie come si è visto perché sono entrambi dei tank. Sia chiaro non sono un fan di Romagnoli né un hater, sicuramente potremmo avere di meglio, ma considerate tutte le attenuanti e la partita fatta considerando l'avversario che davanti c'è poco da recriminare.



Qualcuno con buon senso... finalmente


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi ha giocato davvero bene.
Bravo Alessio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi male ma compito al di la delle sue possibilità.



Esatto. Il punto è questo. È un buon difensore a certi livelli che appena si alzano fanno emergere tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Con tutte le scusanti del caso, oggi non ne ha vista una su Lukaku. Il 90% della pericolosità dell'Inter era dovuto al fatto che il belga vinceva ogni singolo confronto



ripeto lukako è un fuoriclasse che la palla la fa vedere a pochi, è normale che ci va sotto, e come dire che van dick è un pollo perchè messi non gli fa vedere la palla..


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ripeto lukako è un fuoriclasse che la palla la fa vedere a pochi, è normale che ci va sotto, e come dire che van dick è un pollo perchè messi non gli fa vedere la palla..



Il problema è che Alessio va in difficoltà anche con altri, gli mancano veramente tanto alcune qualità che ritengo fondamentali per essere titolare e capitano di una squadra da champions.
Detto questo nella rosa ci potrebbe anche stare, ma a cifre congrue.

E' vero che Lukaku al momento è infermabile , verissimo, è vero che oggi tornava dopo 3 mesi, ha tutte le attenuanti del caso, ma ormai conosciamo tutti i limiti del ragazzo che non ha fatto grandi step di crescita da quando è da noi.
E' bastato un onestissimo Kjaer per farlo passare come un comprimario.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ripeto lukako è un fuoriclasse che la palla la fa vedere a pochi, è normale che ci va sotto, e come dire che van dick è un pollo perchè messi non gli fa vedere la palla..



Per carità, le scusanti c'erano, a partire dalla condizione fisica, però da Romagnoli pretendo sempre di più. Quando arrivò al Milan era un potenziale top mondiale. Per me resta un ottimo difensore, ma non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità, e un grande difensore anche su uno come Lukaku non può essere saltato ad ogni singola occasione. Passi due-tre volte, però sui cross lo perdeva sempre, sull'anticipo non ne acchiappava una, pure nell'uno contro uno andava sempre in bambola...c'è qualcosa che non va secondo me. 
E non baso questo giudizio sull'onda della singola partita.


----------



## Manue (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nn si può giudicare oggi dai, 
Torna in campo da luglio....

Già tanto che c’era e per me senza infamia e senza lodi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Alessio va in difficoltà anche con altri, gli mancano veramente tanto alcune qualità che ritengo fondamentali per essere titolare e capitano di una squadra da champions.
> Detto questo nella rosa ci potrebbe anche stare, ma a cifre congrue.
> 
> E' vero che Lukaku al momento è infermabile , verissimo, è vero che oggi tornava dopo 3 mesi, ha tutte le attenuanti del caso, ma ormai conosciamo tutti i limiti del ragazzo che non ha fatto grandi step di crescita da quando è da noi.
> E' bastato un onestissimo Kjaer per farlo passare come un comprimario.



Questo è.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Prestazione regolare ma spesso altri hanno dovuto riparare alla sua incapacità di fermare lukaku. Comunque era al rientro dopo 3 mesi, ci sta


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Alessio va in difficoltà anche con altri, gli mancano veramente tanto alcune qualità che ritengo fondamentali per essere titolare e capitano di una squadra da champions.
> Detto questo nella rosa ci potrebbe anche stare, ma a cifre congrue.
> 
> E' vero che Lukaku al momento è infermabile , verissimo, è vero che oggi tornava dopo 3 mesi, ha tutte le attenuanti del caso, ma ormai conosciamo tutti i limiti del ragazzo che non ha fatto grandi step di crescita da quando è da noi.
> E' bastato un onestissimo Kjaer per farlo passare come un comprimario.



e quindi? ..non capisco non è buono per questo milan? non sarà mai Nesta però per una squadra che non gioca in champions da anni va più che bene, io vedo che con lui e kiaer sono mesi che non perdiamo una partita e abbiamo bastonato tutti,compreso l'inter oggi, vi state fossilizzando su romagnoli per nulla,il reparto sta tenendo più che bene, io penserei più al dopo Ibra, questo è un problema,perchè senza Ibra si torna subito una squadra da 6/7 posto,se va bene..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> e quindi? ..non capisco non è buono per questo milan? non sarà mai Nesta però per una squadra che non gioca in champions da anni va più che bene, io vedo che con lui e kiaer sono mesi che non perdiamo una partita e abbiamo bastonato tutti,compreso l'inter oggi, vi state fossilizzando su romagnoli per nulla,il reparto sta tenendo più che bene, io penserei più al dopo Ibra, questo è un problema,perchè senza Ibra si torna subito una squadra da 6/7 posto,se va bene..



Nel post Ibra dovremo per forza essere in Champions e quindi avere i soldi per rimpiazzarlo adeguatamente, altrimenti saranno volatili per diabetici.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2020)

considerato che veniva da 3 mesi di stop, e trovarsi davanti questo lukaku che non lo butti giù neanche con le cannonate, beh tutto sommato ha retto, anche se il belga ci ha graziato varie volte. 

se ci fossero stati gabbia o duarte sani era peggio, probabilmente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me ha fatto una buona partita, ovvio che messo uno contro uno con un mutante come Lukaku il suo fisico da mozzarella viene fuori, ma ha ben figurato dopo tre mesi di inattività.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi ingiudicabile. È rientrato dopo mesi senza ritmo partita e nella sfida più complicata possibile. Lukaku non ti fa vedere palla come Ibra, con l'aggiunta che è pure veloce. Non ha fatto bene, ma oggi non gli posso dare colpe. E poi abbiamo vinto. 
Saranno altre le partite in cui dovrà dimostrare di poter dare un buon contributo


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> e quindi? ..non capisco non è buono per questo milan? non sarà mai Nesta però per una squadra che non gioca in champions da anni va più che bene, io vedo che con lui e kiaer sono mesi che non perdiamo una partita e abbiamo bastonato tutti,compreso l'inter oggi, vi state fossilizzando su romagnoli per nulla,il reparto sta tenendo più che bene, io penserei più al dopo Ibra, questo è un problema,perchè senza Ibra si torna subito una squadra da 6/7 posto,se va bene..



Ibra fino a 45 anni gioca, è un alieno ormai si è capito, coi ritmi italiani la sua carriera è infinita.
Per il resto io parlo ovviamente di miglioramento, Romagnoli sicuramente può andare contro squadre di medio basso livello, quando arrivano i top voglio vedere qualcosa di meglio, detto questo in rosa ci sta ma non titolare imho.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi tante attenuanti dovute alla lunga assenza. Serviva un sacrificio e lo ha fatto.
Per questo grazie Alessio.

Sono Peró state esaltate le sue caratteristiche/carenze.

Non molto fisico
Non molto veloce
Non molto reattivo
Non impeccabile in impostazione.

Non scarso in nessuna voce, ma non eccellente in nessuna.

Un buon difensore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oggi tante attenuanti dovute alla lunga assenza. Serviva un sacrificio e lo ha fatto.
> Per questo grazie Alessio.
> 
> Sono Peró state esaltate le sue caratteristiche/carenze.
> ...



Praticamente Bonera


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ibra fino a 45 anni gioca, è un alieno ormai si è capito, coi ritmi italiani la sua carriera è infinita.
> Per il resto io parlo ovviamente di miglioramento, Romagnoli sicuramente può andare contro squadre di medio basso livello, quando arrivano i top voglio vedere qualcosa di meglio, detto questo in rosa ci sta ma non titolare imho.



ma come fa a non starci titolare romagnoli, con kjaer sono mesi che non perdi una partita, con questi risultati
la difesa è perfetta, guarda l'inter che punta al campionato, sta prendendo gol a grappoli, la juve delight,bonucci,
chiellini, eppure prendono più gol di noi, chiaro che se vai in champions e vuoi competere con le big serve altro,
ma con le big levando theo anche tutto il resto della difesa non è all'altezza, non lo so.. visto da dove veniamo e
quali risultati stiamo ottenendo io mi trovo contento della coppia di centrali che abbiamo, in italia non sto vedendo
tutti sti beckenbauer che ti murano la porta, stai segnando tanto e ne stai prendendo pochi, vuol dire che il reparto
difesa funziona molto meglio delle squadre che stai battendo, altrimenti era impossibile un filotto di risultati utili da
media scudetto.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ma come fa a non starci titolare romagnoli, con kjaer sono mesi che non perdi una partita, con questi risultati
> la difesa è perfetta, guarda l'inter che punta al campionato, sta prendendo gol a grappoli, la juve delight,bonucci,
> chiellini, eppure prendono più gol di noi, chiaro che se vai in champions e vuoi competere con le big serve altro,
> ma con le big levando theo anche tutto il resto della difesa non è all'altezza, non lo so.. visto da dove veniamo e
> ...



Sisi ma io dico in prospettiva per migliorarsi, l'ho ripetuto piu' volte, ricordo partite dominanti di Kjaer ma neanche una di Romagnoli in tutti questi anni, non so te.
E' bastato un onesto Kjear per mostrare tanti limiti che ha il ragazzo, tant'è che neanche in nazionale trova spazio, eppure c'è Acerbi titolare eh mica Baresi.
PEr ora va bene, in futuro io auspicherei di meglio, di certo uno forte, se il Napoli ha pescato Koulibaly per dire perchè noi non potremmo farlo.
Al momento bisogna andare in francia a prendere queste tipologie di giocatori, li voglio grandi grossi e neri (suona male)


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sisi ma io dico in prospettiva per migliorarsi, l'ho ripetuto piu' volte, ricordo partite dominanti di Kjaer ma neanche una di Romagnoli in tutti questi anni, non so te.
> E' bastato un onesto Kjear per mostrare tanti limiti che ha il ragazzo, tant'è che neanche in nazionale trova spazio, eppure c'è Acerbi titolare eh mica Baresi.
> PEr ora va bene, in futuro io auspicherei di meglio, di certo uno forte, se il Napoli ha pescato Koulibaly per dire perchè noi non potremmo farlo.
> Al momento bisogna andare in francia a prendere queste tipologie di giocatori, li voglio grandi grossi e neri (suona male)



l'anno di bonucci Romagnoli è stato grandissimo nel girone di ritorno, nei cross avversari non lasciò neanche le briciole su ogni palla passata vicino a lui, costantemente in anticipo di piede e di testa, e fece pochissimi errori.


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ripeto lukako è un fuoriclasse che la palla la fa vedere a pochi, è normale che ci va sotto, e come dire che van dick è un pollo perchè messi non gli fa vedere la palla..



Veramente Kjaer e Kessie gliel'hanno presa SEMPRE. Ed Anche Hernandez in due occasioni...
Romagnoli è veramente scarso. Questo è il punto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2020)

oggi peggiore in campo. torna dopo 3 mesi, forse è stato anceh forzato il rientro visto che non avevamo nessuno dietro. comunque non 1 solo anticipo su lukaku


----------



## davoreb (17 Ottobre 2020)

a me sembra di aver visto un altra partita. 

io sinceramente ho visto Lautaro che saltava continuamente kjaer i primi 30 minuti, romagnoli l'ho visto bene.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Ottobre 2020)

Somma.. meno male che Kjaer ha capito come fare durante la partita.. somma, speriamo sia solo un momento di rientro al campo giocato..


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Ottobre 2020)

Anche Kjaer si è fatto uccellare più volte da lautaro eh. Obiettivamente l'attacco dell'inter è forte forte. E' stata una prova durissima. Non mi sento di colpevolizzare romagnoli. Resta il fatto che prima di lui in caso ci sono da cedere altri giocatori, uno su tutti musacchio.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer si è fatto uccellare più volte da lautaro eh. Obiettivamente l'attacco dell'inter è forte forte. E' stata una prova durissima. Non mi sento di colpevolizzare romagnoli. Resta il fatto che prima di lui in caso ci sono da cedere altri giocatori, uno su tutti musacchio.



Certo, con tutte le scusanti del caso.. però oggi Kjaer è salito di livello, Alessio no.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Lukaku peggior cliente possibile..secondo me continua a marcare lontano l’attaccante..


----------



## Albijol (18 Ottobre 2020)

Salvato dall'imprecisione di Lukaku e company, altrimenti avrebbe preso 4 in pagella ovunque. Ha tutte le attenuanti del mondo limitatamente a questa partita. Ma quanti anni sono che aspettiamo il salto di qualità che non arriva mai?


----------



## Djerry (18 Ottobre 2020)

La cosa inquietante non sono tanti i limiti strutturali e gli errori dei due centrali, ma un dato sconfortante: mentre Kjaer, che è giocatore vero di testa e lettura, dopo aver sofferto parecchio Lautaro nel primo tempo l'ha di fatto cancellato ed è stato decisivo per tutto il secondo tempo prendendo le misure e capendo cosa fare, il nostro capitano non è mai riuscito ad adeguare angoli e posizione, facendo francamente la figura dello scolaretto contro Lukaku.

Figuraccia che ad onor del vero fanno in molti, ma vederlo inseguire un giocatore di più di 90 kg palla al piede in quel modo dopo aver sbagliato completamente l'angolo di uscita e perdere distanza da lui è stata la cartolina della sua inadeguatezza.

Siamo sempre lì, è intrinsecamente inadeguato per pensare un certo tipo di opposizione e di recupero difensivo, è un punto debole oggettivo per le nostre aspirazioni più alte.


----------



## Lambro (18 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer si è fatto uccellare più volte da lautaro eh. Obiettivamente l'attacco dell'inter è forte forte. E' stata una prova durissima. Non mi sento di colpevolizzare romagnoli. Resta il fatto che prima di lui in caso ci sono da cedere altri giocatori, uno su tutti musacchio.



Musacchio se possibile già a gennaio, 2 milioni di stipendio rubati letteralmente, per fortuna a giugno 2021 scade il contratto, verrà regalato ma almeno ce lo togliamo dalle pelotas.
Al suo posto dentro qualcuno veramente forte.
Romagnoli scade nel 2022, prende 3.5 netti, secondo me troppi per la qualità del giocatore.
Io non lo rinnoverei, non ha mai dato segnali di crescita importanti, meglio di così non ci diventa e se tu hai in squadra uno che ha problemi strutturali e mentali di un certo livello devi disfartene.

In cosa è bravo Alessio, proviamo a sintetizzarlo così ci capiamo tutti meglio :

1) nel tackle

2) diligente nel tenere la posizione

in cosa non eccelle

1) marcatura aggressiva

2) calcio lungo

3) serenità nelle situazioni concitate (spesso spazza in modo frenetico quando non serve)

4) velocità

5) grinta, quando dico grinta intendo la garra charrua tanto cara a Adani, quella cattiveria che aveva Godin per dire

6) posizionamento del corpo, ma qui si dovrebbero aprire dibattiti infiniti, quando deve affrontare l'avversario


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa inquietante non sono tanti i limiti strutturali e gli errori dei due centrali, ma un dato sconfortante: mentre Kjaer, che è giocatore vero di testa e lettura, dopo aver sofferto parecchio Lautaro nel primo tempo l'ha di fatto cancellato ed è stato decisivo per tutto il secondo tempo prendendo le misure e capendo cosa fare, il nostro capitano non è mai riuscito ad adeguare angoli e posizione, facendo francamente la figura dello scolaretto contro Lukaku.
> 
> Figuraccia che ad onor del vero fanno in molti, ma vederlo inseguire un giocatore di più di 90 kg palla al piede in quel modo dopo aver sbagliato completamente l'angolo di uscita e perdere distanza da lui è stata la cartolina della sua inadeguatezza.
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, è intrinsecamente inadeguato per pensare un certo tipo di opposizione e di recupero difensivo, è un punto debole oggettivo per le nostre aspirazioni più alte.



Da lukaku bisogna staccarsi un pò. Se gli dai l'appoggio fisico lui va a nozze perchè si prende il punto di riferimento per poi andare via.
Concordo su romagnoli, ieri mi è piaciuto affatto.
Purtroppo il centrale che abbiamo invocato per mesi non è arrivato.


----------



## Djerry (18 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da lukaku bisogna staccarsi un pò. Se gli dai l'appoggio fisico lui va a nozze perchè si prende il punto di riferimento per poi andare via.
> Concordo su romagnoli, ieri mi è piaciuto affatto.
> Purtroppo il centrale che abbiamo invocato per mesi non è arrivato.



Ma dici bene, come possibile non prendere le misure e limitare i danni?

Evidentemente era terrorizzato dall'idea di farsi puntare ed ha preferito accorciare spesso, e bisogna dire che il nostro modello di gioco (e Theo un po' sulla luna) unito a quello dell'Inter che si appoggia subito sulle punte può creare la situazione di isolamento tra punta e nostro centrale.

Ma che per 90 minuti non abbia mai trovato il tempo per aspettare la ricezione del belga temporeggiando inizialmente e poi entrando o rinculando per aspettare l'arrivo di Bennacer e Kessie, è una cosa che a livello Champions non ci possiamo concedere.


----------



## malos (18 Ottobre 2020)

Sempre pensato fosse inadeguato, il colpo di grazia poi è stato il passare a Raiola. Qui con me ha chiuso.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma dici bene, come possibile non prendere le misure e limitare i danni?
> 
> Evidentemente era terrorizzato dall'idea di farsi puntare ed ha preferito accorciare spesso, e bisogna dire che il nostro modello di gioco (e Theo un po' sulla luna) unito a quello dell'Inter che si appoggia subito sulle punte può creare la situazione di isolamento tra punta e nostro centrale.
> 
> Ma che per 90 minuti non abbia mai trovato il tempo per aspettare la ricezione del belga temporeggiando inizialmente e poi entrando o rinculando per aspettare l'arrivo di Bennacer e Kessie, è una cosa che a livello Champions non ci possiamo concedere.



Concordo a pieno. Ieri la vittoria ha coperto un pò tutto ma romagnoli ha giocato da cani.
Sembrava un bambino catapultato su un campo di calcio.
Purtroppo fisicamente ha grossi limiti e sta facendo fatica nel compiere quell'evoluzione che tutti aspettiamo.
Come dico sempre la difesa ha svoltato con kjaer.

Io però credo che lukaku dalla rivale di turno vada preso sempre e solo da un centrocampista.
E' da folli far uscire il centrale di difesa sui 30-40 metri.
Siamo non a caso migliorati con l'ingresso di krunic perchè kessie ha preso in cura lukaku praticamente annullandolo.

Far uscire su lautaro e lukaku i centrali fa solo il gioco di conte.


----------



## Lambro (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma dici bene, come possibile non prendere le misure e limitare i danni?
> 
> Evidentemente era terrorizzato dall'idea di farsi puntare ed ha preferito accorciare spesso, e bisogna dire che il nostro modello di gioco (e Theo un po' sulla luna) unito a quello dell'Inter che si appoggia subito sulle punte può creare la situazione di isolamento tra punta e nostro centrale.
> 
> Ma che per 90 minuti non abbia mai trovato il tempo per aspettare la ricezione del belga temporeggiando inizialmente e poi entrando o rinculando per aspettare l'arrivo di Bennacer e Kessie, è una cosa che a livello Champions non ci possiamo concedere.



Il problema è che fa spesso così, non interviene, non ha l'esplosività per farlo contro avversari di alto livello, ti ricordi contro Dybala l'anno scorso (o due anni fa non ricordo di preciso) , o contro Chiesa, insomma quando viene puntato non sa mai come comportarsi, se tu vuoi alzare il livello della squadra è fondamentale inserire un centrale che sia più coraggioso ed esplosivo, il nostro Koulibaly.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Sempre pensato fosse inadeguato, il colpo di grazia poi è stato il passare a Raiola. Qui con me ha chiuso.



Quoto, con la differenza che fino all'anno scorso era da difendere secondo me. 
Ma ormai ogni anno resta sempre nel limbo del "vorrei ma non posso", persino Calhanoglu ha fatto il salto di qualità nel frattempo.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Che Romagnoli non sia il difensore più adeguato in questo momento per il Milan e non sia il miglior compagno di reparto per Kjaer mi pare evidente, però ricordiamoci anche che ieri rientrava con ben 0 minuti ufficiali nelle gambe. Giusto un dettaglio da non sottovalutare.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Sempre pensato fosse inadeguato, il colpo di grazia poi è stato il passare a Raiola. Qui con me ha chiuso.



Ahh ecco... inutile allora star qui a parlare e discutere di calcio se ci sono pregiudizi, e come dire che diletta leotta è un CE$$O perché vota forza italia..


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che Romagnoli non sia il difensore più adeguato in questo momento per il Milan e non sia il miglior compagno di reparto per Kjaer mi pare evidente, però ricordiamoci anche che ieri rientrava con ben 0 minuti ufficiali nelle gambe. Giusto un dettaglio da non sottovalutare.



d'accordo con te. ieri non benissimo, diciamo maluccio... ma ha aiutato a reggere la baracca senza grossissimi errori con zero minuti nelle gambe e non da 15 gg ma da mesi. E in un derby, e con di fronte il meglio degli attaccanti della serie A.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ahh ecco... inutile allora star qui a parlare e discutere di calcio se ci sono pregiudizi, e come dire che diletta leotta è un CE$$O perché vota forza italia..



immagino che con lui/loro abbia chiuso anche ibra ....


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> d'accordo con te. ieri non benissimo, diciamo maluccio... ma ha aiutato a reggere la baracca senza grossissimi errori con zero minuti nelle gambe e non da 15 gg ma da mesi. E in un derby, e con di fronte il meglio degli attaccanti della serie A.



Per lui non conta il fatto che abbia 0 minuti nelle gambe e affronti gente come Lautaro e Lukaku. Di certo non è Nesta ma nemmeno il più scarso sulla terra. Qui il problema è di caratteristiche tecnico atletiche. Ci vorrebbe un altro al suo posto ma per ora c' è lui e dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Per lui non conta il fatto che abbia 0 minuti nelle gambe e affronti gente come Lautaro e Lukaku. Di certo non è Nesta ma nemmeno il più scarso sulla terra. Qui il problema è di caratteristiche tecnico atletiche. Ci vorrebbe un altro al suo posto ma per ora c' è lui e dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù.



sinceramente questa campagna anti-romagnoli non la capisco (opinione comune è : meglio Gabbia). Non è un fenomeno, neh. Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Ottobre 2020)

Pronti via dopo 100 giorni di infortunio subito titolare; giocando meglio di kyaer ha arginato come ha potuto quel marcantonio di Lukaku. Offre maggiori garanzie di Gabbia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Pronti via dopo 100 giorni di infortunio subito titolare; giocando meglio di kyaer *ha arginato come ha potuto *quel marcantonio di Lukaku. Offre maggiori garanzie di Gabbia.



Il problema sta proprio in quel “come ha potuto”. Romagna fa quel che può, e quel che può è poco, non solo contro Lukaku e con zero minuti nelle gambe, ma contro chiunque appena si alza il livello in qualsiasi periodo dell’anno. Si è fatto mangiare la faccia anche da Ribery lo scorso anno a San Siro, come uno scolaretto. Offre maggiori garanzie di Gabbia? Certo, Gabbia è poco più di un Primavera e ha quattro anni in meno. Ma, per me e sottolineo per me, pensare ad un Milan in CL con Romagnoli titolare inamovibile pare nemmeno un brutto scherzo, ma proprio una boutade grottesca.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa inquietante non sono tanti i limiti strutturali e gli errori dei due centrali, ma un dato sconfortante: mentre Kjaer, che è giocatore vero di testa e lettura, dopo aver sofferto parecchio Lautaro nel primo tempo l'ha di fatto cancellato ed è stato decisivo per tutto il secondo tempo prendendo le misure e capendo cosa fare, il nostro capitano non è mai riuscito ad adeguare angoli e posizione, facendo francamente la figura dello scolaretto contro Lukaku.
> 
> Figuraccia che ad onor del vero fanno in molti, ma vederlo inseguire un giocatore di più di 90 kg palla al piede in quel modo dopo aver sbagliato completamente l'angolo di uscita e perdere distanza da lui è stata la cartolina della sua inadeguatezza.
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, è intrinsecamente inadeguato per pensare un certo tipo di opposizione e di recupero difensivo, è un punto debole oggettivo per le nostre aspirazioni più alte.



Romagnoli è bravo a difendere quanto Bonucci (motivo per quale si sapeva sarebbe stata una sciagura accoppiarli), gli servono accanto due marcatori come Barzagli e Chiellini che gli coprano le spalle e gli lascino costruire il gioco dalla difesa che è il suo unico punto forte. 

Con Kajer hanno trovato Barzagli, manca Chiellini che con Theo a sinistra dovrebbe essere per forza un terzino destro bloccato molto più bravo a difendere che a spingere, in rosa c'è solo il giovane francese di cui augurarsi si riveli tale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è bravo a difendere quanto Bonucci (motivo per quale si sapeva sarebbe stata una sciagura accoppiarli), gli servono accanto due marcatori come Barzagli e Chiellini che gli coprano le spalle e gli lascino costruire il gioco dalla difesa che è il suo unico punto forte.
> 
> Con Kajer hanno trovato Barzagli, manca Chiellini che con Theo a sinistra dovrebbe essere per forza un terzino destro bloccato molto più bravo a difendere che a spingere, in rosa c'è solo il giovane francese di cui augurarsi si riveli tale.



Scusate, ma punto forte di Romagnoli costruire da dietro é una leggenda.
Non per niente da noi ad uscire dalla difesa ci pensa nove volte su dieci Kjaer.
É assolutamente uno dei suoi maggiori punti deboli, l’eleganza inganna, é spesso inefficace.

É un buon difensore che non eccelle in nulla ma non é scarsissimo in nulla.
Un Bonera, magari leggermente piú forte, ma un Bonera. Forse da terzo a sinistra in una difesa a 3 puó fare meglio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma punto forte di Romagnoli costruire da dietro é una leggenda.
> Non per niente da noi ad uscire dalla difesa ci pensa nove volte su dieci Kjaer.
> É assolutamente uno dei suoi maggiori punti deboli, l’eleganza inganna, é spesso inefficace.
> 
> ...



Descrizione perfetta.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quando rientra Duarte???... con questo scarpone di Romagnoli rischiamo di andare in serie B, reparto difensivo scarsissimo sono mesi che prendiamo 3 gol a partita, sarebbe un sogno avere un centrale della juve, inter o lazio che tanto stanno facendo bene, anche ieri sera sarebbe bastato un de vrij e il derby lo portavamo a casa invece di perderlo 4-0..


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa inquietante non sono tanti i limiti strutturali e gli errori dei due centrali, ma un dato sconfortante: mentre Kjaer, che è giocatore vero di testa e lettura, dopo aver sofferto parecchio Lautaro nel primo tempo l'ha di fatto cancellato ed è stato decisivo per tutto il secondo tempo prendendo le misure e capendo cosa fare, il nostro capitano non è mai riuscito ad adeguare angoli e posizione, facendo francamente la figura dello scolaretto contro Lukaku.
> 
> Figuraccia che ad onor del vero fanno in molti, ma vederlo inseguire un giocatore di più di 90 kg palla al piede in quel modo dopo aver sbagliato completamente l'angolo di uscita e perdere distanza da lui è stata la cartolina della sua inadeguatezza.
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, è intrinsecamente inadeguato per pensare un certo tipo di opposizione e di recupero difensivo, è un punto debole oggettivo per le nostre aspirazioni più alte.



Totally d'accordo con te, hai detto tutto tu.
Sono cose per cui "piango" da anni, sono limiti strutturali assurdi che come dici bene tu un difensore esperto come Kjaer nel secondo tempo riesce a smussare mentre il Romagna ripropone con maggior frequenza e pericolosità durante il corso della gara, il danese nel secondo tempo ha cancellato Lautaro che è uscito dal match (ha fatto un tiro in porta in tutta la partita) mentre Romagnoli ha commesso sempre il solito errore attuando una marcatura prima incollata per farsi bruciare con lo spostamento del pallone (poco dopo la linea di metà campo) e poi con la solita marcatura a 2 metri con la palla nei pressi della nostra area, insomma un giocatore chiaramente limitato che nel corso della partita avrebbe potuto condannarci ancora una volta.
A noi sarebbe servito un centrale tosto nell'1 vs 1 e rapido, tutto quello che non è Romagnoli, ha sicuramente fatto a sportellate ma non è difendere quello, è limitare i danni prima di commetterne, altri, piccoli, che di solito paghi caro in queste partite.


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa inquietante non sono tanti i limiti strutturali e gli errori dei due centrali, ma un dato sconfortante: mentre Kjaer, che è giocatore vero di testa e lettura, dopo aver sofferto parecchio Lautaro nel primo tempo l'ha di fatto cancellato ed è stato decisivo per tutto il secondo tempo prendendo le misure e capendo cosa fare, il nostro capitano non è mai riuscito ad adeguare angoli e posizione, facendo francamente la figura dello scolaretto contro Lukaku.
> 
> Figuraccia che ad onor del vero fanno in molti, ma vederlo inseguire un giocatore di più di 90 kg palla al piede in quel modo dopo aver sbagliato completamente l'angolo di uscita e perdere distanza da lui è stata la cartolina della sua inadeguatezza.
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, è intrinsecamente inadeguato per pensare un certo tipo di opposizione e di recupero difensivo, è un punto debole oggettivo per le nostre aspirazioni più alte.



Lukaku è un giocatore, che pesa si 90kg, ma associarlo alla lentezza è un mito che forse dovremmo smettere di coltivare, non credi? Lukaku è un giocatore che per struttura, obiettivamente, pochi difensori al mondo riescono a "gestire". 

Il ritorno di Romagnoli dopo mesi di inattività, contro un cliente del genere, che ripeto pochi al mondo possono gestire, non poteva essere dei più facili.

Poi si può star qui a parlare dei tanti difetti di Romagnoli, non ci piove, ma perlomeno sarebbe da fare in bel altri contesti a mio avviso.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma punto forte di Romagnoli costruire da dietro é una leggenda.
> Non per niente da noi ad uscire dalla difesa ci pensa nove volte su dieci Kjaer.
> É assolutamente uno dei suoi maggiori punti deboli, l’eleganza inganna, é spesso inefficace.
> 
> ...



Romagnoli il lancio dalla difesa lo possiede, ed è l'unico aspetto che mi sento di mettere in risalto, uscire palla al piede dalla difesa è una cosa, innescare un'azione offensiva un'altra


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lukaku è un giocatore, che pesa si 90kg, ma associarlo alla lentezza è un mito che forse dovremmo smettere di coltivare, non credi? Lukaku è un giocatore che per struttura, obiettivamente, pochi difensori al mondo riescono a "gestire".
> 
> Il ritorno di Romagnoli dopo mesi di inattività, contro un cliente del genere, che ripeto pochi al mondo possono gestire, non poteva essere dei più facili.
> 
> Poi si può star qui a parlare dei tanti difetti di Romagnoli, non ci piove, ma perlomeno sarebbe da fare in bel altri contesti a mio avviso.



Battaglia persa. Ormai è una moda insultarlo.


----------



## Dexter (18 Ottobre 2020)

Il ritorno da mesi di inattività non spiega perché Romagnoli offra SEMPRE prestazioni imbarazzanti contro attaccanti fisici. E sottolineo fisici, non forti. Romagnoli ha sofferto pure Torregrossa. Ovvio che quando alla fisicità si aggiungono altre qualità, come quelle di un giocatore come Lukaku, giochi una partita da 5 come ieri. La vittoria ha mascherato la solita prestazione ridicola contro chiunque pesi più di 80kg. É tragico che sia il capitano e che tutti stiano aspettando il famoso salto di qualità da anni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Battaglia persa. Ormai è una moda insultarlo.



Che delusione.. siamo in mezzo tra le chiacchere da bar e le prese in giro che si fanno i bambini alle elementari, e le stiamo vincendo tutte, primi in classifica e derby vinto dopo 5 anni, figurati alle prime sconfitte che arriveranno, apriti cielo, sarà colpa di questa pandemia che annebbia, del resto dopo quello che è successo il giorno dell'addio di maldini non mi stupisco più di nulla...


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il ritorno da mesi di inattività non spiega perché Romagnoli offra SEMPRE prestazioni imbarazzanti contro attaccanti fisici. E sottolineo fisici, non forti. Romagnoli ha sofferto pure Torregrossa. Ovvio che quando alla fisicità si aggiungono altre qualità, come quelle di un giocatore come Lukaku, giochi una partita da 5 come ieri. La vittoria ha mascherato la solita prestazione ridicola contro chiunque pesi più di 80kg. É tragico che sia il capitano e che tutti stiano aspettando il famoso salto di qualità da anni.



La prestazione ridicola la volete vedere solo voi.
A sentire gente più competente è stata una prestazione onesta.

La malafede dilaga nel tifo rossonero purtroppo


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Battaglia persa. Ormai è una moda insultarlo.



boh non capisco questa crociata contro Romagnoli ,sarà stata la lunga assenza. Ok che non è un campionissimo ma qui siamo a livelli di odio riservati a Montolivo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> La prestazione ridicola la volete vedere solo voi.
> A sentire gente più competente è stata una prestazione onesta.
> 
> La malafede dilaga nel tifo rossonero purtroppo



Ma chi sei tu per parlare di malafede???

Tu che parlavi del Milan 2018/2019 come una squadra da secondo posto e che solo una capra oscena, unta e bisunta non avrebbe potuto tornare in CL??? Dai, su, pensala come vuoi ma almeno risparmiati di parlare di malafede con chi non la pensa come te, che oltre che fastidioso è ridicolo se proviene da chi, come te, non ha certo un pulpito adatto dal quale lanciare queste accuse.

Per non dimenticare https://www.milanworld.net/per-me-e-una-stagione-molto-negativa-vt72793-post1760210.html#post1760210



> Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.
> Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.



Il Milan di: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessiè, Bakayoko, Paqueta; Suso, Piatek, Chala pari o superiore al Napoli del 2018/2019.


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Che delusione.. siamo in mezzo tra le chiacchere da bar e le prese in giro che si fanno i bambini alle elementari, e le stiamo vincendo tutte, primi in classifica e derby vinto dopo 5 anni, figurati alle prime sconfitte che arriveranno, apriti cielo, sarà colpa di questa pandemia che annebbia, del resto dopo quello che è successo il giorno dell'addio di maldini non mi stupisco più di nulla...




Ma infatti... a fine partita ho detto quanto ero felice e quanto mi faceva schifo leggere il tifoso rossonero.
Chi attaccava romagnoli.
Ma anche chi litigava perché uno aveva visto in calabria il peggiore... chi attaccava donnarumma.

Io sono uno che critica per carità... ma ieri...

Assurdo.

Che pena


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il ritorno da mesi di inattività non spiega perché Romagnoli offra SEMPRE prestazioni imbarazzanti contro attaccanti fisici. E sottolineo fisici, non forti. Romagnoli ha sofferto pure Torregrossa. Ovvio che quando alla fisicità si aggiungono altre qualità, come quelle di un giocatore come Lukaku, giochi una partita da 5 come ieri. La vittoria ha mascherato la solita prestazione ridicola contro chiunque pesi più di 80kg. É tragico che sia il capitano e che tutti stiano aspettando il famoso salto di qualità da anni.



Io mi ricordo bene un Milan-Udinese 0-1 di qualche hanno fa dove non sapeva piú come arrangiarsi con uno fisico come Zapata.
Non dico che si un pessimo difensore, ma non é dominante fisicamente, non é velocissimo (visto con Lukaku ieri), non é rapido nei cambi di direzione (ricordate i gol di Dybala?), non é sempre impeccabile nel leggere i movimenti dell’attaccante (ricordate il gol di Rabiot?), non é sicuro nell’uscita della palla in difesa, con Rodriguez 9 volte su 10 dava palla telefonatissima a Donnarumma mettendolo in difficoltá.
É uno buonino a fare tante cose, ma non eccellente in nessuna.


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> boh non capisco questa crociata contro Romagnoli ,sarà stata la lunga assenza. Ok che non è un campionissimo ma qui siamo a livelli di odio riservati a Montolivo



Purtroppo è così... ieri leggevo insulti continui a Romagnoli quando kjaer ne combinava di ogni, ma ovviamente si vedeva solo romagnoli.

Il tifoso milanista ormai mi disgusta... non tutti così per fortuna ma la maggior parte purtroppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Che delusione.. siamo in mezzo tra le chiacchere da bar e le prese in giro che si fanno i bambini alle elementari, e le stiamo vincendo tutte, primi in classifica e derby vinto dopo 5 anni, figurati alle prime sconfitte che arriveranno, apriti cielo, sarà colpa di questa pandemia che annebbia, del resto dopo quello che è successo il giorno dell'addio di maldini non mi stupisco più di nulla...



Ma perché parli di insultare?
Ho espresso chiaramente pregi e difetti di Romagnoli, qualcuno puó contestarli?
Ho detto ad esempio che é un buon difensore, ma non eccellente in nulla. Per dire, lo preferisco a Ferrari del Sassuolo e a Mancini della Roma, ma lo ritengo inferiore ad Acerbi (Mancini ha la stessa idea).


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perché parli di insultare?
> Ho espresso chiaramente pregi e difetti di Romagnoli, qualcuno puó contestarli?
> Ho detto ad esempio che é un buon difensore, ma non eccellente in nulla. Per dire, lo preferisco a Ferrari del Sassuolo e a Mancini della Roma, ma lo ritengo inferiore ad Acerbi (Mancini ha la stessa idea).



Piano piano... vediamo dive sarà acerbi a fine anno.
Tutto dipende anche dai risultati di squadra.
Il milan era una groviera e bazzica al 10° posto.

Se ne riparlerà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Piano piano... vediamo dive sarà acerbi a fine anno.
> Tutto dipende anche dai risultati di squadra.
> Il milan era una groviera e bazzica al 10° posto.
> 
> Se ne riparlerà



Guarda, magari. Io sono sempre uno che spera nell’evoluzione dei propri giocatori prima di un loro avvicendamento.
Ne abbiamo attesi tanti in questi anni, magari Alessio passa da buon difensore ad eccezionale (è il valore che chiede per il rinnovo) in questa annata. Magari.


----------



## bmb (18 Ottobre 2020)

Capisco tutto. Potrei quasi capire di dare anche la colpa a Donnarumma sul gol di Lukaku (già di per se assurdo), ma attaccare anzi insultare Romagnoli che, come detto ieri, rientrava dopo 3 mesi e doveva vedersela contro la coppia d'attacco meglio assortita del campionato è follia (o malafede). Invece Kjaer, che qui dentro ha raggiunto lo status di intoccabile, che per tutto il primo tempo è stato mandato a farfalle da Lautaro?


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, magari. Io sono sempre uno che spera nell’evoluzione dei propri giocatori prima di un loro avvicendamento.
> Ne abbiamo attesi tanti in questi anni, magari Alessio passa da buon difensore ad eccezionale (è il valore che chiede per il rinnovo) in questa annata. Magari.



Mah guarda... L'anno di Bonucci pochi ricordano che mentre Bonucci faceva schifo era proprio Romagnoli a fare bene.
Poi dopo anni di schifo è normale che non si va a considerare un difensore che milita in una squadra che difensivamente fa pena.
Poi i tifosi milanisti purtroppo sono quelli che sono, visto che si accaniscono ingiustamente contro i giocatori anche quando questi fanno bene o a sufficienza...

Io, mi ritengo abbastanza lucido e nonostante riconosco che non è un fenomeno vedo in lui un buon difensore e in italia non ce ne sono molti.

Troveremo sempre quelli che fanno meglio se la squadra fa meglio della nostra perchè quando non sei un fenomeno ci caschi sempre dentro e così accadrà anche ad acerbi che ieri ne ha presi 3!

I difensori forti non esistono più, ce ne sono gran pochi se mai.

Bonucci prima dell'arrivo di conte era una sega...

Tempo al tempo, e che la si smettesse di accanirsi con lui solo perchè gli hanno dato la fascia... E' immaturo.

Potrei capire se in panchina ci fosse qualcuno di nettamente meglio, ma alla fine è il meglio che abbiamo e a mio avviso anche meglio di Kjaer... ma è una mia valutazione e non mi piace che qualcuno venga a farmi le storie per questo.


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Capisco tutto. Potrei quasi capire di dare anche la colpa a Donnarumma sul gol di Lukaku (già di per se assurdo), ma attaccare anzi insultare Romagnoli che, come detto ieri, rientrava dopo 3 mesi e doveva vedersela contro la coppia d'attacco meglio assortita del campionato è follia (o malafede). Invece Kjaer, che qui dentro ha raggiunto lo status di intoccabile, che per tutto il primo tempo è stato mandato a farfalle da Lautaro?



Esatto... Purtroppo ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure.

Ieri per me sia Kjaer che Romagnoli hanno fatto quello che potevano contro 2 assi.

Non ricordo chi, ma ha fatto l'esempio che se Vandjik venisse uccellato da Messi per tutta una partita di certo non diventa un cesso, ma se l'è vista con uno dei migliori.

Idem ieri i nostri... Ma mi da fastidio l'attacco continuo a Romagnoli, mentre il compagno faceva anche peggio...

Per me in un derby del genere nessuno doveva essere attaccato... L'unico che mi ha infastidito è stato Theo che non ne ha azzeccata mezza purtroppo... 

Abbiamo vinto però! tutto il resto è un grosso chissenefrega.

Potevo lamentarmi di una partita contro lo spezia


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Scusate ma è colpa sua se non è nato veloce come Thaigo Silva? Io a ieri gli rimprovero solo di non aver mai fatto un fallo tattico sulle tante volte che luklau lo ha saltato a centrocampo.. ma spesso ci si dimentica che lukaku come difesa della palla è tranquillamente tra i top 3 al mondo.


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è colpa sua se non è nato veloce come Thaigo Silva? Io a ieri gli rimprovero solo di non aver mai fatto un fallo tattico sulle tante volte che luklau lo ha saltato a centrocampo.. ma spesso ci si dimentica che lukaku come difesa della palla è tranquillamente tra i top 3 al mondo.



Esatto. La vera pecca è che non abbiamo un difensore veloce. Anche Kjaer è molto lento.


----------



## Djerry (18 Ottobre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lukaku è un giocatore, che pesa si 90kg, ma associarlo alla lentezza è un mito che forse dovremmo smettere di coltivare, non credi? Lukaku è un giocatore che per struttura, obiettivamente, pochi difensori al mondo riescono a "gestire".
> 
> Il ritorno di Romagnoli dopo mesi di inattività, contro un cliente del genere, che ripeto pochi al mondo possono gestire, non poteva essere dei più facili.
> 
> Poi si può star qui a parlare dei tanti difetti di Romagnoli, non ci piove, ma perlomeno sarebbe da fare in bel altri contesti a mio avviso.



Figurati, sfondi una porta aperta su Lukaku, e non a caso avevo anche scritto che quella brutta fine non capita certo solo a Romagnoli.

Il problema non è la partita di Romagnoli di ieri, ma il fatto che anche Lasagna lo mandi regolarmente in tilt. E quei tipi di avversari (Lukaku, non Lasagna) in Europa si trovano regolarmente, non ci possiamo permettere di pensare in grande avendo come certezza un profilo del genere, persino chiudendo un occhio sul discorso capitano.

A margine, se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, Lukaku da questi parti appena è stato associato al Milan negli anni passati ha creato il terrore in molti tifosi che lo consideravano tra la pippa ed il bidone, ed ero quasi in imbarazzo all'epoca nell'intervenire addirittura per difenderlo. Ed ancora una bella fetta di milanisti l'estate scorsa si fregava le mani per la cifra spesa dai cugini per il belga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è colpa sua se non è nato veloce come Thaigo Silva?



Secondo me no, cioè è ovvio che non sia una colpa. Però oltre ad essere lento:

1. Non è fisicamente dominante. 

2. Non sa marcare. 

3. Non sa impostare il gioco. 

4. Non ha il lancio. 

5. Non è un granché negli anticipi

6. Non ha il carisma per guidare la difesa.

Neanche queste sono colpe, però bisognerebbe chiedersi se Romagnoli possa essere titolare inamovibile in un Milan che voglia emanciparsi dalla mediocrità degli ultimi 8 anni. Davvero qualcuno immagina un Romagnoli dominante in Champions League?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la partita di Romagnoli di ieri, ma il fatto che anche Lasagna lo mandi regolarmente in tilt. E quei tipi di avversari (Lukaku, non Lasagna) in Europa si trovano regolarmente, non ci possiamo permettere di pensare in grande avendo come certezza un profilo del genere, persino chiudendo un occhio sul discorso capitano.



Scusami ma hai presente l'attuale difesa del Milan? cioè se l'anno prossimo si va in champions tu venderesti
romagnoli perchè non è un profilo all'altezza, conti,calabria,duarte,musacchio e gabbia invece sono all'altezza?
calcola che romagnoli è titolare da 5 anni e in questo periodo sono stati acquistati una decina di centrali e nessuno
gli ha mai fatto il posto, mi dici come fai ad inserire 4-5 difensori in una botta sola x giocare la champions? perchè
ti ripeto vendi romagnoli e mi vuoi giocare in europa con musacchio,gabbia,duarte e conti? ..e infine il desiderio di
vendere romagnoli perchè è mediocre si sente solo qui dentro, i dirigenti del milan non mi pare che hanno questa
visione, lo stesso paolino che sta mettendo sù una signora squadra sarebbe scemo a non vendere Romagnoli per
prenderne uno più all'altezza, e neanche in tv mai sentito dire da nessuno che romagnoli va venduto perchè non è
da milan,cioè voi parlate di sostituire romagnoli e la società e rimasta con duarte,gabbia e musacchio in panchina
senza neanche comprare un buon centrale per far rifiatare kjaer e romagnoli, boh.. dopo anni abbiamo una discreta
difesa e i risultati lo dimostrano, derby vinto dopo 5 anni filotto di risultati utili e primi in classifica roba che non
succedeva da eoni, ma state vedendo quanti gol stanno beccando juve,inter,lazio,roma significa che il lasagna di
turno manda in tilt romagnoli ma gli altri fortissimi difensori continuano ad andare a raccogliere la palla dentro
alla porta, a noi risultati alla mano non sta accadendo, quindi ora la nostra difesa è la migliore cosi comè, godiamoci
il momento favorevole..


----------



## Djerry (18 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scusami ma hai presente l'attuale difesa del Milan? cioè se l'anno prossimo si va in champions tu venderesti
> romagnoli perchè non è un profilo all'altezza, conti,calabria,duarte,musacchio e gabbia invece sono all'altezza?
> calcola che romagnoli è titolare da 5 anni e in questo periodo sono stati acquistati una decina di centrali e nessuno
> gli ha mai fatto il posto, mi dici come fai ad inserire 4-5 difensori in una botta sola x giocare la champions? perchè
> ...



Senza nemmeno esitare un secondo venderei Romagnoli al primo che offre più di 30 milioni, figuriamoci poi nella situazione di contratto in scadenza col contesto Raiola che ci tiene per i maroni. Il problema è che ovviamente non ci casca nessuno in Europa, così come Mancini in Nazionale addirittura sembra preferirgli persino Bastoni oltre ovviamente a Chiellini ed Acerbi.

Per altro nel tuo messaggio c'è già la risposta: "dopo anni abbiamo una buona difesa, dopo 5 anni abbiamo vinto derby, dopo anni abbiamo filotto di risultati, dopo anni siamo primi in classifica".... Benissimo, e chi c'era in questi anni in cui si faceva schifo? Romagnoli o Kjaer?

Paradossalmente, se vogliamo far parlare i numeri in queste 8 partite circa con Romagnoli infortunato, si è vinto persino con gli errori nei fondamentali di Gabbia (mi pare 7 vittorie ed un pareggio), ad ulteriore dimostrazione che il racconto di Alessio intoccabile è per lo meno risibile.

Poi ero in prima linea a dire che sarebbe stato essenziale prendere un centrale credibile, anzi un'ora dopo la fine del mercato ho espresso il mio disappunto. E non vedo perchè non si possa toccare o migliorare il reparto, che presenta difficoltà intrinseche (fisicità, velocità, tutte le cose lette nei precedenti post) che Paolo in primis conosce benissimo.

Non a caso i profili cercati o comunque a noi associati, da Ajer a Fofana passando per Rudiger, Simakan e Kabak, percorrono esattamente quel tipo di profilo a noi mancante.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza nemmeno esitare un secondo venderei Romagnoli al primo che offre più di 30 milioni, figuriamoci poi nella situazione di contratto in scadenza col contesto Raiola che ci tiene per i maroni. Il problema è che ovviamente non ci casca nessuno in Europa, così come Conte in Nazionale addirittura sembra preferirgli persino Bastoni oltre ovviamente a Chiellini ed Acerbi.
> 
> Paradossalmente nel tuo messaggio c'è già la risposta: "dopo anni abbiamo una buona difesa, dopo 5 anni abbiamo vinto derby, dopo anni abbiamo filotto di risultati, dopo anni siamo primi in classifica".... Benissimo, e chi c'era in questi anni in cui si faceva schifo? Romagnoli o Kjaer?
> 
> ...



ma scusami sintetizzando Pioli è scemo a far giocare titolare romagnoli e non gabbia o musacchio?
e Maldini è ancora più scemo a non aver comprato un centrale per sostituire romagnoli? ..possibile
che ne pioli e ne maldini non si siano accorti di quanto sia scarso e potrebbe mettere a repentaglio
l'intera stagione con la sua mediocrità, non è che ci vuole guardiola ehh,quando uno è scarso e fa pena
in campo bisogna metterlo in panchina, non lo ha fatto nessuno da 5 anni..


----------



## Djerry (19 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ma scusami sintetizzando Pioli è scemo a far giocare titolare romagnoli e non gabbia o musacchio?
> e Maldini è ancora più scemo a non aver comprato un centrale per sostituire romagnoli? ..possibile
> che ne pioli e ne maldini non si siano accorti di quanto sia scarso e potrebbe mettere a repentaglio
> l'intera stagione con la sua mediocrità, non è che ci vuole guardiola ehh,quando uno è scarso e fa pena
> in campo bisogna metterlo in panchina, non lo ha fatto nessuno da 5 anni..



Alessio è stato un investimento del club, fortemente voluto all'epoca da Mihajlovic. Quindi per tre anni doveva giocare a prescindere ed andava seguita la sua curva di sviluppo. Che purtroppo non ha avuto una crescita esponenziale, pure nell'infelice accoppiamento con Bonucci.

Proprio nel momento di tirare le somme (18/19), la difesa bassa e la densità arretrata di Gattuso che toglieva la profondità agli avversari con modello rinunciatario ha permesso a Romagnoli di mascherare i suoi limiti, con quella che credo sia stata la sua miglior stagione in rossonero.

Ma il Milan in tutti questi anni non poteva andare alla caccia di un'alternativa a Romagnoli perché non aveva nemmeno un giocatore decoroso da mettere accanto a lui, figuriamoci al suo posto. Ricordo che all'origine si aggiravano figure come Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, Zapata.

Ci abbiamo provato con Bonucci, respinto con perdite.
Ci abbiamo provato con Caldara, respinto con perdite.
E lo stesso Musacchio, pensato inizialmente come cambio della coppia italiana, si è trovato catapultato in una gerarchia da titolare che non era ideale per le sue caratteristiche (e per la sua fragilità fisica).

Ora abbiamo trovato in Kjaer una pezza che funziona, ma nel mio modo di vedere il calcio ed un Milan ambizioso bisogna quanto prima trovare il nostro centrale del futuro moderno che ci permetta di pensare un calcio più fisico, più atletico e più vincente.

P.S.: spero non serva dire che Duarte e Gabbia siano inferiori a Romagnoli. Ma con Gabbia si è vinto esattamente come con Romagnoli, ad ulteriore dimostrazione che il segreto di Pulcinella di questi successi non risiede o di certo non principalmente in Alessio.


----------



## sipno (19 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> ma scusami sintetizzando Pioli è scemo a far giocare titolare romagnoli e non gabbia o musacchio?
> e Maldini è ancora più scemo a non aver comprato un centrale per sostituire romagnoli? ..possibile
> che ne pioli e ne maldini non si siano accorti di quanto sia scarso e potrebbe mettere a repentaglio
> l'intera stagione con la sua mediocrità, non è che ci vuole guardiola ehh,quando uno è scarso e fa pena
> in campo bisogna metterlo in panchina, non lo ha fatto nessuno da 5 anni..



Sei davvero eroico con certa gente. Quando parlano per antipatie è davvero fastidioso.


----------



## Djerry (19 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sei davvero eroico con certa gente. Quando parlano per antipatie è davvero fastidioso.



E' una questione di inquadramento e di calcio, non di eroismo o di antipatia, che se fossi ottuso potrei benissimo riscontrare a mia volta in chi la pensa diversamente da me.

Perché qui non si stanno dicendo scempiaggini tipo di mettere in panchina Romagnoli perché devono giocare Duarte e Gabbia (con cui tuttavia ugualmente non si è mai perso), ma si sta dicendo che Romagnoli presenta limiti strutturali mai irrisolti tali da renderlo un buon difensore a certe condizioni ma non un'eccellenza per Milan e per Nazionale, come ben chiaro per altro a Mancini.

E' un fatto di campo: Alessio non ha fisicità ed una presenza dominante nel gioco aereo specie dinamico (stacca poco), soffre il taglia fuori di avversari più prestanti e patisce la marcatura a contatto anche usando troppo le mani addosso, ha seri problemi in velocità sul lungo e non è adatto nel coprire la profondità (tanto che cerca spesso di accorciare o l'anticipo), patisce chiaramente i cambi di direzione nel breve specie se puntato e sbaglia troppo spesso il lato e lo spazio con cui girarsi invertendo i piedi, è storicamente sopravalutato in fase di uscita palla e prima impostazione, reagisce tardi nell'adeguare la posizione quando deve uscire verso il tiratore o salire in avanti su cross basso dal fondo.

Si può essere non d'accordo, ma questo è quello che vedo.

Poi ci sono anche le cose buone: si esalta nell'uscita verso l'esterno con tempismo notevole in scivolata e se può correre lineare e deciso sul portatore, è molto bravo nel posizionamento e nel presidio in area quando deve leggere traiettorie da dietro (non dal fondo), è molto meglio nelle letture sul secondo palo rispetto a quelle sul primo perché ha più tempo per reagire, ha interessante tempismo su piazzati offensivi ed arriva spesso sul pallone (se solo avesse più stacco e fisico), è sveglio sulle preventive ed è cresciuto a livello di concentrazione.

Tutto ciò fa di lui un brocco? No.
Tutto ciò fa di lui un campione? No.

Può bastare per arrivare in Champions? Sì.
Può bastare per vincere qualcosa? Temo di no, come minimo finché non arriva un centrale che finalmente risolve i suoi problemi (non lo era Bonucci, non lo era Caldara, non lo è del tutto Kjaer).

Oppure, ed è la mia linea che può anche non essere condivisa, finché non si taglia la testa al toro e non si prende direttamente un difensore al posto suo togliendoci un altro uomo della scuderia Raiola dai piedi invece di dargli 5 netti all'anno come vedrete che sarà.
E sarà rinnovo anche perché ci sono equilibri extra campo più forti del mercato e dell'appeal internazionale che ha Alessio.


----------



## Lambro (20 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' una questione di inquadramento e di calcio, non di eroismo o di antipatia, che se fossi ottuso potrei benissimo riscontrare a mia volta in chi la pensa diversamente da me.
> 
> Perché qui non si stanno dicendo scempiaggini tipo di mettere in panchina Romagnoli perché devono giocare Duarte e Gabbia (con cui tuttavia ugualmente non si è mai perso), ma si sta dicendo che Romagnoli presenta limiti strutturali mai irrisolti tali da renderlo un buon difensore a certe condizioni ma non un'eccellenza per Milan e per Nazionale, come ben chiaro per altro a Mancini.
> 
> ...



Ti avevo quotato tutti gli interventi fatti nelle ultime pagine, uso questo come simbolo, che dire perfetto come al solito.
Hai sviscerato meglio quello che avevo sintetizzato nel mio post con i pregi e i difetti di Romagnoli.
Come sempre sul pezzo, come sempre i fatti prima del sentimento, come sempre nei forum nascono battaglie pro e contro fatte a volte per stizza o per simpatia, come quella di Sipno e altri su Romagnoli che ci possono anche stare quando si parla di amore per una squadra di calcio, ma esaminare freddamente i limiti ed i pregi di un calciatore è cosa che da sempre mi trova d'accordo.
Quando il livello si alza, il Romagnoli che abbiamo visto fin'ora non è adeguato, per un Milan quindi ambizioso e desideroso di essere fisso in pianta stabile tra le squadre più forti d'Italia e d'Europa, non è il profilo giusto.
Come fatto notare precedentemente basta un giocatore piazzato fisicamente come Torregrossa (o non dimentichiamoci il Floccari del 2-2 a Ferrara) per mandarlo in difficoltà, mi ricordo anche una figura barbina contro Zapata in quel Milan Atalanta 2-2 a Sansiro.
A noi serve un giocatore che, come ha fatto il Kjaer(il quale sia chiaro non è Baresi) , elevi di qualche punto la classe energetica della squadra, non un giocatore mediocre.
Chi ha fatto il paragone con Bonera non si è sbagliato di molto, non eccelle in nulla non è scarsissimo in nulla, ma lo stesso milanista che lo difende a prescindere si deve chiedere dove potrà arrivare un Milan con il Romagnoli visto fin'ora.
Io ambisco al meglio, per il futuro, il meglio sta da altre parti imho.
Ovviamente urge sottolinearlo per placare certi animi che sarò come sempre il primo a gioire vedendo Romagnoli casomai annullare Dzeko nella prossima partita.
La prova arriva immediatamente ed è di grande difficoltà, potrebbe anche farlo svoltare visto che la squadra tende a far fare molti click a tanti giocatori sospesi nel limbo negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ottima partita del capitano,meglio di kjaer per me.. certo che dovrebbe farsi sentire un po di piu.. parlano tutti ma lui 0.. daje cap fuori le palle


----------



## sipno (22 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ottima partita del capitano,meglio di kjaer per me.. certo che dovrebbe farsi sentire un po di piu.. parlano tutti ma lui 0.. daje cap fuori le palle



Non deve essere una sfida con Kjaer.

Comunque bene stasera ma il celtic è davvero pochissima roba


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ottima partita del capitano,meglio di kjaer per me.. certo che dovrebbe farsi sentire un po di piu.. parlano tutti ma lui 0.. daje cap fuori le palle



Coosa? Stasera Kjaer MONUMENTALE, le ha prese tutte!


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Coosa? Stasera Kjaer MONUMENTALE, le ha prese tutte!



mi pare che sul goal perda il suo uomo.. ma magari mi sbaglio. In ogni caso kjaer ha fatto comunque una gran bella partita


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi pare che sul goal perda il suo uomo.. ma magari mi sbaglio. In ogni caso kjaer ha fatto comunque una gran bella partita



Kjaer partita pazzesca, Tonali si perde l'uomo che comunque era più grosso di lui ma se lo perde.


----------



## sipno (22 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Coosa? Stasera Kjaer MONUMENTALE, le ha prese tutte!



Si vabbè dai monumentale in una partita col critic che ha fatto schifo al pazzo.
Ms perché dovete per forza dire cavolate?

In difesa stasera ordinati ma niente straordinari visto che quelli si annullano da soli.

Se mai Kjaer ha commesso un paio di errori in impostazione che ci potevano creare grattacapi se gli avversari fossero stati altri


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si vabbè dai monumentale in una partita col critic che ha fatto schifo al pazzo.
> Ms perché dovete per forza dire cavolate?
> 
> In difesa stasera ordinati ma niente straordinari visto che quelli si annullano da soli.
> ...



Vabbè dopo stasera le tue valutazioni su calciatori/allenatori/dirigenti manco le leggo più


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi pare che sul goal perda il suo uomo.. ma magari mi sbaglio. In ogni caso kjaer ha fatto comunque una gran bella partita



Non ho ancora capito chi stesse marcando Kjaer, comunque non capisco perché far marcare a Tonali uno che gli appoggia il mento in testa. Vabbè che sti qua sono tutti alti.


----------



## sipno (22 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Vabbè dopo stasera le tue valutazioni su calciatori/allenatori/dirigenti manco le leggo più



Peccato avresti potuto imparare qualcosa.

Addio.

Mettimi in ignora che farò lo stesso


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Peccato avresti potuto imparare qualcosa.
> 
> Addio.
> 
> Mettimi in ignora che farò lo stesso



Io già ti ci avevo per quanto sei incompetente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Vabbè dopo stasera le tue valutazioni su calciatori/allenatori/dirigenti manco le leggo più



Ti ricordo che per lui il Milan 2018/2019 era da secondo posto https://www.milanworld.net/per-me-e-una-stagione-molto-negativa-vt72793-post1760210.html#post1760210 “*Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.*
Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.”

Il Milan di RR, Musacchio, Biglia, Piatek, Paqueta, Suso, e Hakan esterno d’attacco (roba abominevole, tipo Trezeguet mediano, è un’iperbole ma per far capire quanto fosse fuori ruolo) per lui era da secondo posto, mentre quello odierno, sempre per lui, sarebbe una squadra da 65 punti https://www.milanworld.net/quanti-p...a-adesso-vt94180-post2133967.html#post2133967 (il che equivale a dire che il Milan odierno sia più debole di quello di due anni fa oppure che la Serie A 2020/2021 stia alla Serie A 2018/2019 come la Serie A attuale sta al campionato portoghese, e non so quale delle due asserzioni farebbe più ridere, ma una delle due dovrebbe necessariamente essere vera affinché sia vero che il Milan del 2018/2019 sia da secondo posto e quello odierno da 65 punti. In realtà è evidente che ingigantire la MOLTO presunta forza dell’organico penoso di due anni fa serviva solo a dare contro a Gattuso). Fai tu. Io non lo metto in IL perché leggerlo mi diverte.


----------



## sipno (22 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Io già ti ci avevo per quanto sei incompetente



Ho visto infatti.

E da ora sei in ignora... adios


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che per lui il Milan 2018/2019 era da secondo posto https://www.milanworld.net/per-me-e-una-stagione-molto-negativa-vt72793-post1760210.html#post1760210 “*Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.*
> Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.”
> 
> Il Milan di RR, Musacchio, Biglia, Piatek, Paqueta, Suso, e Hakan esterno d’attacco (roba abominevole, tipo Trezeguet mediano, è un’iperbole ma per far capire quanto fosse fuori ruolo) per lui era da secondo posto, mentre quello odierno, sempre per lui, sarebbe una squadra da 65 punti https://www.milanworld.net/quanti-p...a-adesso-vt94180-post2133967.html#post2133967 (il che equivale a dire che il Milan odierno sia più debole di quello di due anni fa oppure che la Serie A 2020/2021 stia alla Serie A 2018/2019 come la Serie A attuale sta al campionato portoghese, e non so quale delle due asserzioni farebbe più ridere, ma una delle due dovrebbe necessariamente essere vera affinché sia vero che il Milan del 2018/2019 sia da secondo posto e quello odierno da 65 punti. In realtà è evidente che ingigantire la MOLTO presunta forza dell’organico penoso di due anni fa serviva solo a dare contro a Gattuso). Fai tu. Io non lo metto in IL perché leggerlo mi diverte.



Vorrei vivere 2 minuti nel suo mondo per capire cosa si prova 

Comunque, visto che è il thread di Romagnoli, partita senza infamia né lode!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito chi stesse marcando Kjaer, comunque non capisco perché far marcare a Tonali uno che gli appoggia il mento in testa. Vabbè che sti qua sono tutti alti.



perchè noi siam tutti nani.

romagnoli buona partita contro nessuno. ma in a l'80% è contro nessuno quindi bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Quousque tandem abutere, Romagnole, patientia nostra?

Fino a quando?

Che poi sto qui vorrebbe cinque milioni al rinnovo? Cinque galloni di catarro fresco in gola, quello si, altro che cinque milioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

5 ceffoni si merita.
Si fa sempre uccellare, manca di personalità al di là dei limiti tecnici e fisici.
Non si può saltare così mosci contro un panzer come Dzeko, santiddio.


----------



## Miro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo 5 anni ormai, possiamo tranquillamente dire che non farà mai il salto di qualità e diventare un difensore titolare da top team, ma al massimo la prima riserva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 5 ceffoni si merita.
> Si fa sempre uccellare, manca di personalità al di là dei limiti tecnici e fisici.
> Non si può saltare così mosci contro un panzer come Dzeko, santiddio.



Già detto, Kjaer sta a Romagnoli come Baresi stava a Costacurta (proporzionalmente, eh, perché Costacurta oggi nel Milan sarebbe un golem, nonché uno dei migliori, se non il migliore, difensore al mondo).


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Già detto, Kjaer sta a Romagnoli come Baresi stava a Costacurta (proporzionalmente, eh, perché Costacurta oggi nel Milan sarebbe un golem, nonché uno dei migliori, se non il migliore, difensore al mondo).



Costacurta era tutta cattiveria (e ********ggine), Romagnoli invece è una mammoletta.
Pensare che ai tempi dicevano al primo Nesta laziale che era elegante ma "un pò timido" perchè non sembrava un serial killer come altri difensori... uno come Romagnoli se lo sarebbero sbranato nello spogliatoio di quel Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Costacurta era tutta cattiveria (e ********ggine), Romagnoli invece è una mammoletta.
> Pensare che ai tempi dicevano al primo Nesta laziale che era elegante ma "un pò timido" perchè non sembrava un serial killer come altri difensori... uno come Romagnoli se lo sarebbero sbranato nello spogliatoio di quel Milan.



Ma certo, ma infatti ripeto, è un paragone proporzionale, perché Costacurta valeva anche 20 Kjaer come minimo. È un paragone proporzionale della differenza di livello tra i due centrali attuali con la differenza di livello che c’era tra i centrali del Milan sacchiano.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dzeko a momenti gli poggiava i testicoli sulla testa, sveglia!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che peto


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ad oggi è uno dei nostri anelli più deboli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ammazzati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tra lui e Kessie due gol sbagliati praticamente da dentro la porta su calcio d'angolo.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Spiace ma non ha fatto la svolta, anche stasera non mi è piaciuto.
Insultarlo no, non è una cosa di stile però.


----------



## davoreb (26 Ottobre 2020)

oggi non ha fatto cosi male.... sul primo goal 90% colpa il portiere 10% lui.

ormai qua va d moda prendersela con lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il primo gol è colpa del portiere. Lui malino comunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

Il milan ha cambiato modo di giocare, di tenere il campo, di marcare , di giocare le due fasi.
Ora le nostre maglie spesso sono larghe e spesso ci sono duelli individuali da giocare.
La poca fisicità, la poca esplosività, la poca velocità di romagnoli iniziano ad essere un problema.

Gabbia ,per fare un esempio, quando marca l'avversario da dietro di testa è molto più dominante.

Credo che col nostro modo di giocare servano interpreti dominanti fisicamente , in stile atalanta.


----------



## bmb (27 Ottobre 2020)

Potevamo risolverla con un suo gol a tempo scaduto, ma non era la nostra serata. Prendersela con lui sull'1-1 è illegale. Dzeko non avrebbe segnato forse con 2 difensori in tutta la serie A in quell'occasione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il milan ha cambiato modo di giocare, di tenere il campo, di marcare , di giocare le due fasi.
> Ora le nostre maglie spesso sono larghe e spesso ci sono duelli individuali da giocare.
> La poca fisicità, la poca esplosività, la poca velocità di romagnoli iniziano ad essere un problema.
> 
> ...



Se qualcuno ci offre 40 milioni lo cedo subito e mi fiondo a prendere Demiral a 25


----------



## mark (27 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ci offre 40 milioni lo cedo subito e mi fiondo a prendere Demiral a 25



Demiral a 25 te lo fanno vedere in cartolina. Se qualcuno ci offrisse davvero 40 sarebbe da andare a prendere di corsa Upamecano che dovrebbe avere una clausola a 45.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ci offre 40 milioni lo cedo subito e mi fiondo a prendere Demiral a 25



Inizio anche io a convincermi di quanto hai scritto.
Muscolarmente è imbarazzante.

Fin quando si giocava con le catene, si palleggiava, i reparti erano stretti aveva un senso ma in questo calcio fisico, veloce, di duelli individuali fa una fatica cane.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ha la piccola attenuante di essere rientrato da poco per cui ci sta che debba entrare in forma, però vorrei vedere un pò più di fame dal Capitano del Milan, quel colpo di testa sullo scadere se vai cattivo è sempre goal..


----------



## Tobi (27 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ha la piccola attenuante di essere rientrato da poco per cui ci sta che debba entrare in forma, però vorrei vedere un pò più di fame dal Capitano del Milan, quel colpo di testa sullo scadere se vai cattivo è sempre goal..



un de vrij per dire, avrebbe fatto gol ad occhi chiusi... lui è troppo molle


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Ottobre 2020)

Fuori da tre mesi e mezzo, torna e gioca 3 partite in 7 giorni vs Lukaku, Dzeko e compagnia. Non giungiamo come al solito a conclusioni affrettate. In condizioni normali non sarebbe tornato titolare così da subito, ma non ci sono alternative e quindi è obbligato a giocare anche fuori condizione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inizio anche io a convincermi di quanto hai scritto.
> Muscolarmente è imbarazzante.
> 
> Fin quando si giocava con le catene, si palleggiava, i reparti erano stretti aveva un senso ma in questo calcio fisico, veloce, di duelli individuali fa una fatica cane.



In marcatura è davvero scarso, nei contrasti molle..purtroppo pecca anche come piazzamento infatti spesso l'uomo perso è il suo e quando ci attaccano in velocità va in crisi nera..

Alessio è un bravo ragazzo e si impegna ma ha limiti enormi


----------



## EmmePi (27 Ottobre 2020)

Se pensiamo che ora batterà cassa per il rinnovo...

Cerchiamo di venderlo a gennaio, fascia di capitano a Ibra (vice Gigio), fiducia a Gabbia se non si trova un titolare per sostituirlo, eventualmente prendersi, anche da subito, Garay.

Mi spiace perchè pensavo avesse una crescita di livello, invece da quando è stato preso quello era e quello è restato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2020)

però non si possono sempre sempre sempre leggere i soliti commenti che gli danno del brocco o dello scarsone. Di Alessio conosciamo tutti i pregi e i difetti. E' un giocatore con ottimo senso della posizione e tatticamente molto forte, quei tipi di difensori i cui pregi vengono spesso sottovalutati perché non così evidenti come i marcatori forti nell' 1 contro 1. Certo, in marcatura non è il milgior difensore, siamo tutti d'accordo, ma in questo momento è anche sotto i suoi livelli normali e vorrei anche vedere dopo 3 mesi di infortunio e un rientro accelerato viste le assenze dietro. Tantè che se vuoi cambiarlo devi spenderne tanti, ma tanti. Vuoi Upamecano o Tah? bene servono 40 milioni più 7-8 di ingaggio. Altrimenti ti tieni Alessio e prendi un giovane da affiancare e magari sostituire nel tempo. Ma qui sembra che il primo che passa sia migliore a prescindere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ho rivisto appena adesso le azioni della partite a mente lucida, non è possibile sbagliare un gol del genere quasi sulla linea di porta col portiere uscito a farfalle lasciando la porta completamente vuota.
A prescindere dalle incertezze difensive, il suo errore a porta vuota è clamoroso e pesantissimo.


----------



## sipno (27 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> però non si possono sempre sempre sempre leggere i soliti commenti che gli danno del brocco o dello scarsone. Di Alessio conosciamo tutti i pregi e i difetti. E' un giocatore con ottimo senso della posizione e tatticamente molto forte, quei tipi di difensori i cui pregi vengono spesso sottovalutati perché non così evidenti come i marcatori forti nell' 1 contro 1. Certo, in marcatura non è il milgior difensore, siamo tutti d'accordo, ma in questo momento è anche sotto i suoi livelli normali e vorrei anche vedere dopo 3 mesi di infortunio e un rientro accelerato viste le assenze dietro. Tantè che se vuoi cambiarlo devi spenderne tanti, ma tanti. Vuoi Upamecano o Tah? bene servono 40 milioni più 7-8 di ingaggio. Altrimenti ti tieni Alessio e prendi un giovane da affiancare e magari sostituire nel tempo. Ma qui sembra che il primo che passa sia migliore a prescindere.



ma perchè perdi tempo con gente che non sa nemmeno se Alessio ha Giocato!? Dopo che ho letto che doveva assolutamente buttare dentrio quel gol, è lapalissimo che c'è malafede nel giudizio su di lui.
Gente frustrata che ha bisogno di scaricare la colpa su qualcuno... Mi fanno solo pena.
Sul gol a momenti passa in secondo piano la papera di Tatarusano e nessuno conta che Dzeko avrebbe fatto quel gol anche se a marcarlo c'era Chellini.
Tra l'altro visto che è così scarso come mai il Mister gli mette sempre gli attaccanti più fisici?
Come mai a lui Lukaku? A lui Dzeko?

Vabbè va, meglio evitare con gente che non sa nemmeno su che canale giocava il milan.

Non sono tifosi milanisti ma osservatori di Romagnoli a mio avviso, sta gente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> ma perchè perdi tempo con gente che non sa nemmeno se Alessio ha Giocato!? Dopo che ho letto che doveva assolutamente buttare dentrio quel gol, è lapalissimo che c'è malafede nel giudizio su di lui.


Ma non credo ci sia malafede, il gol che ha sbagliato ha del clamoroso, sono proprio andato a rivedere l'azione e ha praticamente sbagliato quasi sulla riga di porta col portiere fuori causa.
Non penso che dire ciò significhi essere in malafede e non essere tifosi milanisti.
Ho quasi distrutto il monitor dalla rabbia, ho preso il cappello che indossavo e l'ho lanciato sullo schermo, Romagnoli quasi mi è costato 170 euro di monitor.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2020)

E' quel giocatore che quando potrà ci tirerà giù, perché se gli altri riaddrizzano una partita malata lui dovrà fare sempre il suo, o dentro un'area o dentro l'altra, purtroppo è un mollaccione, soft, anche sugli angoli quando battiamo noi non dà mai l'idea di andarci con la giusta grinta e questo può costare diversi punti soprattutto se una partita viene decisa dagli angoli, lì sono i centrali che devono trovare l'occasione e lui ieri ha deciso che non dovevamo vincere al pari di Jack O Melly.
Con Gabbia ieri la portavamo a casa.
Rimango dell'idea che sia da mandare via il prima possibile perché la fascia deve passare a Donna e noi non possiamo permetterci di lasciare andare via a 0 Donna per rinnovare ad uno come questo fake capitano dandogli pure l'aumento, sarebbe tragico, lo avete visto ieri chi è che ha la leadership per tenerci in partita e chi invece non hai mai quel cent per chiudere con una partita degna.
Scuse non ce ne stanno, basta con 'sta storia della condizione fisica, questo è un mediocre e da lì non si scappa.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque con Gabbia 0 gol subiti, torna lui 5 gol subiti in 3 partite.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ha la piccola attenuante di essere rientrato da poco per cui ci sta che debba entrare in forma, però vorrei vedere un pò più di fame dal Capitano del Milan, quel colpo di testa sullo scadere se vai cattivo è sempre goal..



Concordo, ma non solo per quel episodio.. vorrei vedere un Romagnoli piú tosto e determinato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' quel giocatore che quando potrà ci tirerà giù, perché se gli altri riaddrizzano una partita malata lui dovrà fare sempre il suo, o dentro un'area o dentro l'altra, purtroppo è un mollaccione, soft, anche sugli angoli quando battiamo noi non dà mai l'idea di andarci con la giusta grinta e questo può costare diversi punti soprattutto se una partita viene decisa dagli angoli, lì sono i centrali che devono trovare l'occasione e lui ieri ha deciso che non dovevamo vincere al pari di Jack O Melly.
> Con Gabbia ieri la portavamo a casa.
> Rimango dell'idea che sia da mandare via il prima possibile perché la fascia deve passare a Donna e noi non possiamo permetterci di lasciare andare via a 0 Donna per rinnovare ad uno come questo fake capitano dandogli pure l'aumento, sarebbe tragico, lo avete visto ieri chi è che ha la leadership per tenerci in partita e chi invece non hai mai quel cent per chiudere con una partita degna.
> Scuse non ce ne stanno, basta con 'sta storia della condizione fisica, questo è un mediocre e da lì non si scappa.



È un Ranocchia purtroppo, il nostro Ranocchia, né più né meno. E devo anche leggere che non sarebbe facile sostituirlo quando in Nazionale è la terza riserva, ma dai.

Ovviamente pensare ad un rinnovo a cinque milioni come si diceva va oltre il comico e sfocia nel grottesco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inizio anche io a convincermi di quanto hai scritto.
> Muscolarmente è imbarazzante.
> 
> Fin quando si giocava con le catene, si palleggiava, i reparti erano stretti aveva un senso ma in questo calcio fisico, veloce, di duelli individuali fa una fatica cane.



Alla fine Alessio è un Musacchio che ce l’ha fatta. Facci caso, sia come livello che come caratteristiche siamo lì, e pure l’argentino giocava abbastanza bene quando stavamo bassi e compatti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque con Gabbia 0 gol subiti, torna lui 5 gol subiti in 3 partite.



Io avrei continuato tranquillamente con Gabbia, visto che il povero capitone doveva recuperare da tre mesi fuori

Sarebbero potute succedere due cose: si continuava a rimanere compatti dietro o i risultati sarebbero stati esattamente gli stessi


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Alla fine Alessio è un Musacchio che ce l’ha fatta. Facci caso, sia come livello che come caratteristiche siamo lì, e pure l’argentino giocava abbastanza bene quando stavamo bassi e compatti.



Eh caro amico, se mollo anche io sul buon Alessio che l'ho sempre difeso e protetto vuol dire che ormai siamo proprio alla resa dei conti.
Il problema di alessio non sono le letture, non è il piede, non è la tecnica ma sono una poca esplosività e una velocità nei primi metri non da giocatore da livello.
Forse con altri moduli e altro calcio aveva senso ma per come giochiamo noi in mezzo ci serve un animale.
Lo ritengo comunque ancora superiore a musacchio e compagnia contante perchè almeno Romagna è valido nella prima impostazione e nelle uscite dal basso.
Credevo che kjaer servisse per dimostrare che non potevamo andare in giro con duarte, musacchio, ecc ecc ma mai e poi mai avreo detto che avrebbe oscurato persino il capitano.
Eppure è successo.
Simon è ormai il leader indiscusso della difesa e unico e vero insostituibile.
E' sempre e solo lui a salvarci nelle situazioni più pericolose.

Romagnoli però ormai ha fatto un percorso da noi e lo terrei ma credo bisogna seriamente iniziare a fare valutazioni anche su di lui.
Questo è l'anno della verità : o dimostra di saper giocare da grande o lo si da via.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh caro amico, se mollo anche io sul buon Alessio che l'ho sempre difeso e protetto vuol dire che ormai siamo proprio alla resa dei conti.
> Il problema di alessio non sono le letture, non è il piede, non è la tecnica ma sono una poca esplosività e una velocità nei primi metri non da giocatore da livello.
> Forse con altri moduli e altro calcio aveva senso ma per come giochiamo noi in mezzo ci serve un animale.
> Lo ritengo comunque ancora superiore a musacchio e compagnia contante perchè almeno Romagna è valido nella prima impostazione e nelle uscite dal basso.
> ...



Purtroppo Romagnoli con una squadra come la nostra che gioca in modo aggressivo non c'entra nulla. Metti Bonucci da noi e lo vedrai giocare anche peggio. Ci serve un altro tipo di difensore che sia reattivo, veloce, forte in marcatura e cattivo. Se metti Bonucci, che è un giocatore con caratteristiche simili al nativo di Anzio,nella nostra difesa faticherebbe come se non di più di Romagnoli. Ops, è già successo


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh caro amico, se mollo anche io sul buon Alessio che l'ho sempre difeso e protetto vuol dire che ormai siamo proprio alla resa dei conti.
> Il problema di alessio non sono le letture, non è il piede, non è la tecnica ma sono una poca esplosività e una velocità nei primi metri non da giocatore da livello.
> Forse con altri moduli e altro calcio aveva senso ma per come giochiamo noi in mezzo ci serve un animale.
> Lo ritengo comunque ancora superiore a musacchio e compagnia contante perchè almeno Romagna è valido nella prima impostazione e nelle uscite dal basso.
> ...



Ah allora non me sono accorto solo io, è talmente lento ed impacciato che quando gli passano la palla va sempre in scivolamento, pochissima personalità purtroppo e lo sanno anche gli avversari, gli chiudono la linea di passaggio per il cc e lui va fuori giri, perché non ha il lancio lungo, difficilmente viene avanti col pallone, appunto, non è esplosivo, boh, non è un caso se adesso prendiamo tutti gol "difensivi", di reparto, semplicemente c'è uno in mezzo che non dà sicurezza e magari vorrebbe anche FARE ma semplicemente non ce le fa, se gli va bene verrà trasportato dai compagni perché il danese ora lo ha messo in una bruttissima situazione che prima non aveva mai affrontato, sta venendo esposto ogni singola partita alla brutta partita piena di errori, perché non è Kjaer e nemmeno ci si avvicina.
Solo che non potremo nemmeno metterlo in panchina perché debole di testa com'è se la piglierebbe col mondo.
Solo che non potremo nemmeno togliergli la fascia perché poi avrebbe la scusa perfetta per far schifo o prendersela con l'ambiente Milan, che zavorra santo cielo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Romagnoli con una squadra come la nostra che gioca in modo aggressivo non c'entra nulla. Metti Bonucci da noi e lo vedrai giocare anche peggio. Ci serve un altro tipo di difensore che sia reattivo, veloce, forte in marcatura e cattivo. Se metti Bonucci, che è un giocatore con caratteristiche simili al nativo di Anzio,nella nostra difesa faticherebbe come se non di più di Romagnoli. Ops, è già successo



Il calcio si è evoluto caro amico, bisogna essere dominanti fisicamente.
Alti, grossi, potenti , esplosivi, veloci.
Una squadra può giocare un calcio propositivo solo se dietro ha difensori che se la sanno sbrigare anche da soli.

Sempre per motivi simili io ero qua dentro uno tra i pochi a difendere zapata che aveva anche black out da paura, lo riconosco , ma in rosa ci stava benissimo perchè a campo aperto era insuperabile per tutti o quasi.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio si è evoluto caro amico, bisogna essere dominanti fisicamente.
> Alti, grossi, potenti , esplosivi, veloci.
> Una squadra può giocare un calcio propositivo solo se dietro ha difensori che se la sanno sbrigare anche da soli.
> 
> Sempre per motivi simili io ero qua dentro uno tra i pochi a difendere zapata che aveva anche black out da paura, lo riconosco , ma in rosa ci stava benissimo perchè a campo aperto era insuperabile per tutti o quasi.



Ma a prescindere dai cambiamenti del calcio avere uno dei due centrali con caratteristiche da stopper in grado di arginare in marcatura, essere veloce e rapido nello scappare indietro è sempre stato l' optimus per qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh caro amico, se mollo anche io sul buon Alessio che l'ho sempre difeso e protetto vuol dire che ormai siamo proprio alla resa dei conti.
> Il problema di alessio non sono le letture, non è il piede, non è la tecnica ma sono una poca esplosività e una velocità nei primi metri non da giocatore da livello.
> Forse con altri moduli e altro calcio aveva senso ma per come giochiamo noi in mezzo ci serve un animale.
> Lo ritengo comunque ancora superiore a musacchio e compagnia contante perchè almeno Romagna è valido nella prima impostazione e nelle uscite dal basso.
> ...



No ma certo, pure io lo ritengo superiore a Musacchio, la mia era una provocazione per dire che fondamentalmente è più vicino ad un Musacchio che da un Kjaer, sia come caratteristiche che come livello, ahinoi.

Concordo su tutto, comunque. Io gli darei tempo fino a Gennaio, se qui a Gennaio non svolta come fatto dal Presidente, da Kebab e altri lo darei via senza dubbio alcuno.

P.s: in particolare le lacune fisiche che tu citi sono la ragione per la quale la Roma l’ha dato via, all’epoca non l’hanno ritenuto un giocatore con potenziale di alto livello. Ne parlava sempre un certo utente di questa cosa, un utente romano e milanista, [MENTION=2934]1972[/MENTION] mi sembra.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma a prescindere dai cambiamenti del calcio avere uno dei due centrali con caratteristiche da stopper in grado di arginare in marcatura, essere veloce e rapido nello scappare indietro è sempre stato l' optimus per qualsiasi squadra.



Quella è la condizione indispensabile per poter alzare la linea.
Senza questo profilo non ti alzi.
Prima però ne bastava uno , ora che si accettano i duelli individuali ( il calcio si sta 'calcettizzando') se ne hai anche solo uno lento vai in alto mare.
Perdi un duello individuale e prendi gol.


----------



## sipno (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo ci sia malafede, il gol che ha sbagliato ha del clamoroso, sono proprio andato a rivedere l'azione e ha praticamente sbagliato quasi sulla riga di porta col portiere fuori causa.
> Non penso che dire ciò significhi essere in malafede e non essere tifosi milanisti.
> Ho quasi distrutto il monitor dalla rabbia, ho preso il cappello che indossavo e l'ho lanciato sullo schermo, Romagnoli quasi mi è costato 170 euro di monitor.



Se hai problemi del contenimento della rabbia non è colpa di Romagnoli. 
Se un difensore è scarso perchè non segna quel gol, si che è malafede


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh caro amico, se mollo anche io sul buon Alessio che l'ho sempre difeso e protetto vuol dire che ormai siamo proprio alla resa dei conti.
> Il problema di alessio non sono le letture, non è il piede, non è la tecnica ma sono una poca esplosività e una velocità nei primi metri non da giocatore da livello.
> Forse con altri moduli e altro calcio aveva senso ma per come giochiamo noi in mezzo ci serve un animale.
> Lo ritengo comunque ancora superiore a musacchio e compagnia contante perchè almeno Romagna è valido nella prima impostazione e nelle uscite dal basso.
> ...



Comunque, Diavolo, io rimpiango sempre l’occasione perduta nell’estate del 2019, quando avemmo l’occasione di acquistare Manōlas dalla Roma: secondo me, lui e Romagnoli avrebbero formato un’ottima coppia insieme.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2020)

Senza di lui 0 gol subito
Con lui 4 gol subiti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Comunque, Diavolo, io rimpiango sempre l’occasione perduta nell’estate del 2019, quando avemmo l’occasione di acquistare Manōlas dalla Roma: secondo me, lui e Romagnoli avrebbero formato un’ottima coppia insieme.



Eh si, era il nome che facevo sempre anche io.
Era lui il giocatore da metter al fianco di romagna.


----------



## sipno (27 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Senza di lui 0 gol subito
> Con lui 4 gol subiti.



hahahaha...

Per fortuna non sei serio.


L'EL non conta immagino... dove abbiamo affrontato Real Liverpool e Bayern


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Se hai problemi del contenimento della rabbia non è colpa di Romagnoli.
> Se un difensore è scarso perchè non segna quel gol, si che è malafede



Non ho detto che è scarso, ho detto che quel gol lo ha sbagliato in maniera clamorosa e che peserà parecchio alla fine del campionato.
Per quanto riguarda la rabbia è colpa mia, infatti cerco in ogni modo di disinteressarmi del calcio da 20 anni senza riuscirci.


----------



## sipno (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è scarso, ho detto che quel gol lo ha sbagliato in maniera clamorosa e che peserà parecchio alla fine del campionato.
> Per quanto riguarda la rabbia è colpa mia, infatti cerco in ogni modo di disinteressarmi del calcio da 20 anni senza riuscirci.



Esageri perchè non era così facile... Aveva il difensore davanti... non era totalmente solo.
Sono cattiverie gratuite


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo che non dovremo trascinarci questo Bonera in rosa fino a fine carriera, e che a nessuno venga in mente di rinnovarlo a cinque milioni perché sarebbe follia vera.

P.s: ho fatto pure la rima baciata, ma è stato del tutto involontario, giuro. 

Spero che, essendo baciata, non trasmetta il Covid a nessuno.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' quel giocatore che quando potrà ci tirerà giù, perché se gli altri riaddrizzano una partita malata lui dovrà fare sempre il suo, o dentro un'area o dentro l'altra, purtroppo è un mollaccione, soft, anche sugli angoli quando battiamo noi non dà mai l'idea di andarci con la giusta grinta e questo può costare diversi punti soprattutto se una partita viene decisa dagli angoli, lì sono i centrali che devono trovare l'occasione e lui ieri ha deciso che non dovevamo vincere al pari di Jack O Melly.
> Con Gabbia ieri la portavamo a casa.
> Rimango dell'idea che sia da mandare via il prima possibile perché la fascia deve passare a Donna e noi non possiamo permetterci di lasciare andare via a 0 Donna per rinnovare ad uno come questo fake capitano dandogli pure l'aumento, sarebbe tragico, lo avete visto ieri chi è che ha la leadership per tenerci in partita e chi invece non hai mai quel cent per chiudere con una partita degna.
> Scuse non ce ne stanno, basta con 'sta storia della condizione fisica, questo è un mediocre e da lì non si scappa.



Con gabbia si vinceva, parte donnarumma perché rinnovano romagnoli, piano, piano sparane almeno una alla volta..


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Novembre 2020)

Ma quanto è scarso? 
Anche oggi stava regalando la partita all Udinese... stesso identico errore come l anno scorso a Firenze. Contro la Roma mangia un gol già fatto e non salta su dzeko.
Non sa anticipare, non sa scivolare, non sa colpire di testa lento e goffo a cosa serve ?


----------



## Solo (1 Novembre 2020)

Da impacchettare e spedire al miglior offerente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2020)

E' giovane, aspettiamo la sua maturazione. Come il giuovane Antonini.


----------



## sipno (1 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Molenko (1 Novembre 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è scarso?
> Anche oggi stava regalando la partita all Udinese... stesso identico errore come l anno scorso a Firenze. Contro la Roma mangia un gol già fatto e non salta su dzeko.
> Non sa anticipare, non sa scivolare, non sa colpire di testa lento e goffo a cosa serve ?



Come ho detto nel topic partita, se per voi quello di oggi e quello di Firenze sono rigori cambiate sport.


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

Due prestazioni brutte contro Roma e oggi, molto brutte, non del livello degli altri.
Mi sembra un giocatore che non si sia allineato con la qualità degli altri, nella maggior parte.
Vero che contro Cutrone fa la stessa cosa l'anno scorso e la fa perchè è lentissimo nei primi metri.

Dovremmo andare a cercare un centrale che abbia anche forza esplosiva nelle gambe e che di testa sia piu' dominante.
Per me poi crolla ormai da tempo anche che sia bravo ad impostare, mentre è assolutamente scarso quando è ora di verticalizzare o lanciare.
Giocatore non da Milan attuale.
PEr di piu' capitano, madonnasanta via subito.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Come ho detto nel topic partita, se per voi quello di oggi e quello di Firenze sono rigori cambiate sport.



Hai ragione,non sono rigori,ma lui rimane scarso uguale,cosa ti intervieni sul giocatore che basta accompagnare nell'episodio di oggi?Il giocatore ormai é questo,non potrà migliorare in nulla,e non eccelle in nulla.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Novembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Come ho detto nel topic partita, se per voi quello di oggi e quello di Firenze sono rigori cambiate sport.



infatti.. se devi intervenire lì per forza devi prendere prima palla e poi giocatore.. altrimenti giochiamo alle belle statuine.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Novembre 2020)

Oggi ha fatto una cappella da bigolo propio, nettamente in ritardo è andato in contatto con l'attaccante che é svenuto, bastava accompagnarlo coprendo la porta tanto l'azione andava a morire senza pericoli..


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2020)

Non mi sembrava rigore, però non ce la fa proprio a temporeggiare... deve intervenire per forza...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vero che
> 
> Dovremmo andare a cercare un centrale che abbia anche forza esplosiva nelle gambe e che di testa sia piu' dominante.



Van Dick può andar bene?.. In prestito chiaramente, ti sembra facile a te, la juve che si ritrova con i vecchietti dietro ha cacciato 85 pippi per un centrale di livello..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

Indiscutibilmente il punto debole di questo Milan. Persino Calabria è migliorato enormemente dall’arrivo di Zlatan, il capitone no, segno che è proprio il suo limite, non lo fa apposta, è proprio limitato.

Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] l’ha definito un Bonera e mai definizione fu più azzeccata. Uno che non fa il salto nemmeno in questo Milan, dove per l’ambiente e tutto chiunque abbia un minimo di potenzialità fiorisce (vedere Calabria, ripeto), deve essere ceduto senza pietà alcuna.

Cuori dai foglioni ASAP, sto residuato del Giannino, sto residuato del Milan dei sesti posti che tutti vogliamo dimenticare. Anche perché lui aveva la sua dimensione in quel Milan, in questo è fuori posto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrava rigore, però non ce la fa proprio a temporeggiare... deve intervenire per forza...



Lo fa perché deve far vedere che è forte, all'altezza, purtroppo è sempre stato questo.
Oggi con Musacchio-Romagna ne prendevi 3.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è scarso?
> Anche oggi stava regalando la partita all Udinese... stesso identico errore come l anno scorso a Firenze. Contro la Roma mangia un gol già fatto e non salta su dzeko.
> Non sa anticipare, non sa scivolare, non sa colpire di testa lento e goffo a cosa serve ?


Oltre a far squirtare le sue cheerleaders maschili, intendi? In effetti dovrei pensarci, ma al momento la risposta che mi viene è: ad uno stramaledetto nulla. Ah si, serve a ciucciare soldi dal bilancio dell’Ac Milan, e qualcuno vorrebbe rinnovarlo a cinque milioni (cosa che mi andrebbe anche bene a patto che PRIMA ci si accordi con una squadra e lo si venda IMMEDIATAMENTE a Gennaio).


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2020)

Siamo ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza ed è il momento di fare attente valutazioni, soprattutto in virtù delle richieste che il Panza avanzerà per lui.
Giocatore che ormai ha 25 anni e che, penso concorderanno anche gli ammiratori, non ha assolutamente avuto la crescita che ci si aspettava. In particolare, non ha limato nemmeno di una virgola quelli che già anni fa erano i suoi punti deboli. Vediamo come va la trattativa rinnovo, ma in caso di richieste esose bisogna necessariamente valutare la cessione a luglio 2021.


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Indiscutibilmente il punto debole di questo Milan. Persino Calabria è migliorato enormemente dall’arrivo di Zlatan, il capitone no, segno che è proprio il suo limite, non lo fa apposta, è proprio limitato.
> 
> Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] l’ha definito un Bonera e mai definizione fu più azzeccata. Uno che non fa il salto nemmeno in questo Milan, dove per l’ambiente e tutto chiunque abbia un minimo di potenzialità fiorisce (vedere Calabria, ripeto), deve essere ceduto senza pietà alcuna.
> 
> Cuori dai foglioni.



Ma da quanto tempo lo stiamo dicendo io e te?
Cioè ci sono proprio i post, ma da mesi e mesi, anche dopo le vittorie, nessuna sorpresa da parte mia, la sorpresa è aver vinto nonostante il capitano fake.
5 mln, ricordiamoci bene, 5 mln e fascia con Kjaer che lo mette in imbarazzo ad ogni partita e Gabbia che probabilmente gli ciulerà il posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma da quanto tempo lo stiamo dicendo io e te?
> Cioè ci sono proprio i post, ma da mesi e mesi, anche dopo le vittorie, nessuna sorpresa da parte mia, la sorpresa è aver vinto nonostante il capitano fake.
> 5 mln, ricordiamoci bene, 5 mln e fascia con Kjaer che lo mette in imbarazzo ad ogni partita e Gabbia che probabilmente gli ciulerà il posto.



Si, io e te è da tantissimo che battiamo sul tasto del capitone. Veramente imbarazzante, un Bonera, né più né meno, solo che Bonera non aveva le cheerleaders maschili pronte a spruzzare come degli idranti ad ogni sua fake scivolata, a differenza del capitone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Come ho detto nel topic partita, se per voi quello di oggi e quello di Firenze sono rigori cambiate sport.



Oggi bastava accompagnare, ok non è rigore, ma con un difensore da Champions e non da sesto/settimo posto quel rigore lì di oggi non ci sarebbe mai stato, dai. Guardiamo Calabria, ripeto, come è cambiato, e io Calabria lo vedo comunque riserva nel lungo termine, ma è per dire che se hai le potenzialità in un ambiente come QUESTO Milan le tiri fuori, tante o poche che siano le tiri fuori, lui invece rimane sempre lo stesso, da anni. Farà la fine di Piatek, di Paqueta, di tutti i mediocri che si sono autoeliminati dall’arrivo di Zlatan in poi.




Lambro ha scritto:


> Due prestazioni brutte contro Roma e oggi, molto brutte, non del livello degli altri.
> Mi sembra un giocatore che non si sia allineato con la qualità degli altri, nella maggior parte.
> Vero che contro Cutrone fa la stessa cosa l'anno scorso e la fa perchè è lentissimo nei primi metri.
> 
> ...



Il punto infatti è questo. Non è un giocatore da Milan attuale, andava bene nel 2016/2017, nel 2017/2018, nel 2018/2019. in quel Milan lì, in quel Milan che ancora non sapeva cosa fare da grande, in quel Milan formato Giussy Farina, dove Montella veniva portato in trionfo sotto la Sud dai giocatori per uno schifoso sesto posto, come se fossimo un Sassuolo qualsiasi.

Qui non c’entra proprio nulla, non è più la sua dimensione, non c’è nulla di male ad ammetterlo.


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Van Dick può andar bene?.. In prestito chiaramente, ti sembra facile a te, la juve che si ritrova con i vecchietti dietro ha cacciato 85 pippi per un centrale di livello..



Sono discorsi sbagliati, il centrale si va a prendere e si trova dai, non ci sono solo i due olandesi nel panorama, Skriniar fu pagato 25 milioni dall'inter, vendi Romagnoli e prendi uno di quel livello, Koulibaly è stato pagato 8 dal Napoli per dirti.
Non scherziamo per carità.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2020)

Per permettersi di tenere in squadra difensori così è necessario avere un centrocampo ed un attacco da sogno.

C'è bisogno di un Ibrahimovic stellare per rimediare ai suoi errori.

Detto tutto.


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oggi bastava accompagnare, ok non è rigore, ma con un difensore da Champions e non da sesto/settimo posto quel rigore lì di oggi non ci sarebbe mai stato, dai. Guardiamo Calabria, ripeto, come è cambiato, e io Calabria lo vedo comunque riserva nel lungo termine, ma è per dire che se hai le potenzialità in un ambiente come QUESTO Milan le tiri fuori, lui invece rimane sempre lo stesso, da anni. Farà la fine di Piatek, di Paqueta, di tutti i mediocri che si sono autoeliminati dall’arrivo di Zlatan in poi.



Ma come non è rigore, prende prima la palla ma un attimo dopo abbatte totalmente Pussetto, diciamo non solare ma è un 70 si e 30 no con le regole attuali.
Ripeto, le regole attuali, non quelle di quando giocavo io che si chiamava sempre "palla netta!!" quando un difensore entrava assassino prendendo prima la palla ma poi travolgendoti.
Allora non era fallo, ma da quando hanno inserito nel regolamento il gioco scomposto, l'entrata potenzialmente fallosa ed il possesso della sfera dopo l'intervento, se entri così rischi sempre il rigore, vedi Cutrone l'anno scorso vedi oggi Pussetto.
Dovrebbe imparare ad accompagnare ma è troppo piantato e nei primi metri viene regolarmente bruciato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma come non è rigore, prende prima la palla ma un attimo dopo abbatte totalmente Pussetto, diciamo non solare ma è un 70 si e 30 no con le regole attuali.
> Ripeto, le regole attuali, non quelle di quando giocavo io che si chiamava sempre "palla netta!!" quando un difensore entrava assassino prendendo prima la palla ma poi travolgendoti.
> Allora non era fallo, ma da quando hanno inserito nel regolamento il gioco scomposto, l'entrata potenzialmente fallosa ed il possesso della sfera dopo l'intervento, se entri così rischi sempre il rigore, vedi Cutrone l'anno scorso vedi oggi Pussetto.
> Dovrebbe imparare ad accompagnare ma è troppo piantato e nei primi metri viene regolarmente bruciato.



Ci sta quello che dici, e a maggior ragione sottolinea ulteriormente la sua inadeguatezza.

Infatti ti scrivevo



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il punto infatti è questo. Non è un giocatore da Milan attuale, andava bene nel 2016/2017, nel 2017/2018, nel 2018/2019. in quel Milan lì, in quel Milan che ancora non sapeva cosa fare da grande, in quel Milan formato Giussy Farina, dove Montella veniva portato in trionfo sotto la Sud dai giocatori per uno schifoso sesto posto, come se fossimo un Sassuolo qualsiasi.
> 
> Qui non c’entra proprio nulla, non è più la sua dimensione, non c’è nulla di male ad ammetterlo.




Lui qui da noi è come uno che dal 1850 si risveglia nel 1980, è fuori posto, fuori contesto, fuori tempo massimo, andava bene in un altro Milan, di un’altra era ormai (grazie a Dio) finita e che non dovrà più tornare.


----------



## sipno (1 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo fa perché deve far vedere che è forte, all'altezza, purtroppo è sempre stato questo.
> Oggi con Musacchio-Romagna ne prendevi 3.



Semplicemente ha fatto la cosa giusta ma l'arbitro è stato un maledetto come quello contro la Roma.
Ha giocato più di mezzo campionato in diffida lo scorso anno, quindi non esageriamo nel dire che non sa temporaggare.

Vi piace spararle.


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Novembre 2020)

Pochissimi gol subiti fin quando abbiamo giocato con gabbia... 4 gol in 2 partite con "il capitano"...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha fatto la cosa giusta ma l'arbitro è stato un maledetto come quello contro la Roma.
> Ha giocato più di mezzo campionato in diffida lo scorso anno, quindi non esageriamo nel dire che non sa temporaggare.
> 
> Vi piace spararle.



Ha fatto la cosa giusta. 

Togliti le mutandine usate di Romagna quando scrivi queste cose però, dai.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sono discorsi sbagliati, il centrale si va a prendere e si trova dai, non ci sono solo i due olandesi nel panorama, Skriniar fu pagato 25 milioni dall'inter, vendi Romagnoli e prendi uno di quel livello, Koulibaly è stato pagato 8 dal Napoli per dirti.
> Non scherziamo per carità.



Si trova facile dici? Levando la parentesi Bonucci è dai tempi di T. Silva che non becchi un centrale di livello, poi non e che sei il PSG, il livello che piace a te costa dai 50 in su' quindi tabù..


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2020)

Terribilmente in difficoltà fisica contro rivali veloci e potenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Terribilmente in difficoltà fisica contro rivali veloci e potenti.



A Gennaio infatti proprio contro l’Udinese Lasagna (dico Lasagna) aveva fatto quello che voleva con lui, letteralmente. Fino a quando dovremo pagare questa tassa non è dato sapere.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per permettersi di tenere in squadra difensori così è necessario avere un centrocampo ed un attacco da sogno.
> 
> C'è bisogno di un Ibrahimovic stellare per rimediare ai suoi errori.
> 
> Detto tutto.



Esattamente, ricordiamoci che i giocatori scarsi poi rischiano di abbassare il rendimento di tutti gli altri, all’opposto di quelli forti. Non avremmo mai visto Rebic e Leao crescere così se in attacco avessimo avuto ancora Suso e Piatek a pascolare e, nel caso del polacco, a intasare l’area e impedire ogni azione offensiva.

Lo stesso vale in difesa, occhio che a tenere i mediocri poi rischi che si trascinino dietro pure gli altri.


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, io e te è da tantissimo che battiamo sul tasto del capitone. Veramente imbarazzante, un Bonera, né più né meno, solo che Bonera non aveva le cheerleaders maschili pronte a spruzzare come degli idranti ad ogni sua fake scivolata, a differenza del capitone.




Intervento da terzino mediocre, come Kolarov.
Perché questo era, troppo lento e quindi spostato al centro nel Giannino.


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si trova facile dici? Levando la parentesi Bonucci è dai tempi di T. Silva che non becchi un centrale di livello, poi non e che sei il PSG, il livello che piace a te costa dai 50 in su' quindi tabù..



Simon Kjaer 3 mln, e t'ho detto tutto


----------



## sipno (1 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Simon Kjaer 3 mln, e t'ho detto tutto



Si ma Kjaer è stato preso per fare numero.
In carriera è sempre stato mediocre e solo ora sta facendo veramente bene.

Come lo trovi un altro?


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si ma Kjaer è stato preso per fare numero.
> In carriera è sempre stato mediocre e solo ora sta facendo veramente bene.
> 
> Come lo trovi un altro?



Bè ma come han fatto altre squadre a trovarli , con lo scounting con l'intelligenza cercando il colpaccio, con quel modo lì di ragionare allora non compri piu' nessuno perchè "i forti costan tutti 50 mln".


----------



## sipno (1 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bè ma come han fatto altre squadre a trovarli , con lo scounting con l'intelligenza cercando il colpaccio, con quel modo lì di ragionare allora non compri piu' nessuno perchè "i forti costan tutti 50 mln".


Quelli forti te li crei secondo me... come il portiere.
Li prendi giovani e in una buona squadra esplodono...
Ora per noi è il momento di non rischiare per non spezzare l'incantesimo.... già lo hai visto con gabbia che con i risultati pure lui iniziava a far bene... ciò che conta è la fase difensiva...


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quelli forti te li crei secondo me... come il portiere.
> Li prendi giovani e in una buona squadra esplodono...
> Ora per noi è il momento di non rischiare per non spezzare l'incantesimo.... già lo hai visto con gabbia che con i risultati pure lui iniziava a far bene... ciò che conta è la fase difensiva...



Guarda io aspetto ancora Alessio 2 o 3 partite, ma non ho grandi attese, per ora ha la colpa 50 e 50 con Tatarusanu con la Roma, si mangia il gol del 4 a 3 al 90esimo e oggi causa un rigorino, poi si fa bruciare di brutto contro i romani da quello di cui non ricordo piu' il nome e oggi da pussetto in una occasione e in un'altra causa un rigore evitabile.
Per me siamo già a tanti di quegli errori che Kjaer non ha fatto in 1 anno, ma ripeto porto pazienza ancora qualche partita.
Con lui sono sempre più i meno dei più, è ormai evidente.
IL suo anno migliore è stato con Gattuso quando segnava sempre al 90esimo, ma ora il nostro livello si è alzato mentre lui è rimasto praticamente lo stesso.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Novembre 2020)

Spedire il più lontano possibile da Milanello, ha stancato.


----------



## sipno (1 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Guarda io aspetto ancora Alessio 2 o 3 partite, ma non ho grandi attese, per ora ha la colpa 50 e 50 con Tatarusanu con la Roma, si mangia il gol del 4 a 3 al 90esimo e oggi causa un rigorino, poi si fa bruciare di brutto contro i romani da quello di cui non ricordo piu' il nome e oggi da pussetto in una occasione.
> Per me siamo già a tanti di quegli errori che Kjaer non ha fatto in 1 anno, ma ripeto porto pazienza ancora qualche partita.



Guarda... nei giocatori che non sono campioni super si va a momenti e di li ti cambia la stagione.
Vedi Kjaer oggi fenomeno e fino a qualche mese fa scarpone... Romagnoli è in una fase insipida.. non negativa secondo me. Ma ha la fascia e tanti milanisti che lo criticano ingiustamente... è normale che sia leggermente in crisi... ma basteranno un paio di partite a buoni livelli per portarlo al livello del danese. Funziona così. Kjaer era peggio alla sua età. Ti ho fatto l'esempio di Gabbia dove la passata stagione tutti lo volevano in prestito... quest'anno invece è partito bene e si meritava di giocare...


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Terribilmente in difficoltà fisica contro rivali veloci e potenti.



Mah, Pussetto è solo veloce non mi sembra sto bestione...
Comunque abbiamo subito 5 gol ma 4 di questi sono arrivati su rigore (2) e su calci d'angolo (2); su azione abbiamo subito gol solo da lukaku.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Spedire il più lontano possibile da Milanello, ha stancato.



Ho un solo dubbio su Romagnoli: se spedirlo su Proxima Centauri o su 61 Cygni.


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah, Pussetto è solo veloce non mi sembra sto bestione...
> Comunque abbiamo subito 5 gol ma 4 di questi sono arrivati su rigore (2) e su calci d'angolo (2); su azione abbiamo subito gol solo da lukaku.



Statistica falsata dai due rigori inesistenti.


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2020)

Vedo tante offese che mi sembrano perlomeno esagerate, comunque oggi male, bastava temporeggiare.


----------



## Lambro (1 Novembre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vedo tante offese che mi sembrano perlomeno esagerate, comunque oggi male, bastava temporeggiare.



Ho rivisto ora il rigore, fa veramente un errore da matita blu.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vedo tante offese che mi sembrano perlomeno esagerate, comunque oggi male, bastava temporeggiare.



Bastava temporeggiare....ma solo a me sembra un rigore dato assurdo? Il secondo in una settimana? Mah...prende la palla, non è che la sfiora, la prende proprio....ed un minimo di contatto fisico, in uno sport di contatto, ci deve essere...altrmenti giochiamo a calcio balilla...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bastava temporeggiare....ma solo a me sembra un rigore dato assurdo? Il secondo in una settimana? Mah...prende la palla, non è che la sfiora, la prende proprio....ed un minimo di contatto fisico, in uno sport di contatto, ci deve essere...altrmenti giochiamo a calcio balilla...



Quoto, più lo rivedo più mi sembra un rigore assurdo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Novembre 2020)

Come al solito dopo due partite mediocri il tifoso medio è pronto a massacrarlo. Andateci cauti, torna da tre mesi e mezzo di infortunio, si è perso in blocco la preparazione e se ci fossero riserve all'altezza probabilmente anche il suo rientro sarebbe stato più centellinato. Non è un fenomeno, d'accordo, ma lo trattate come se fosse il peggior bidone dell'immondizia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Come al solito dopo due partite mediocri il tifoso medio è pronto a massacrarlo.



Rectius



AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Dopo due partite, come al solito, mediocri, il tifoso stanco è pronto a massacrarlo.


----------



## bmb (1 Novembre 2020)

Il rigore è uno scandalo (di nuovo), così come il var (ancora). Ma il difensore non deve far venire il dubbio a nessuno ed accompagnare l'avversario gentilmente all'uscita.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Novembre 2020)

state spalando letame ad uno che è appena rientrato da un infortunio che l'ha tenuto fuori 3 mesi.
comunque non ci sono sostituti.
Musacchio che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Novembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Come al solito dopo due partite mediocri il tifoso medio è pronto a massacrarlo. Andateci cauti, torna da tre mesi e mezzo di infortunio, si è perso in blocco la preparazione e se ci fossero riserve all'altezza probabilmente anche il suo rientro sarebbe stato più centellinato. Non è un fenomeno, d'accordo, ma lo trattate come se fosse il peggior bidone dell'immondizia.



Concordo, oggi lo visto molto meglio che contro in**r e Roma, per me in netta ripresa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> state spalando letame ad uno che è appena rientrato da un infortunio che l'ha tenuto fuori 3 mesi.
> comunque non ci sono sostituti.
> Musacchio che fine ha fatto?



Ah perché l’anno scorso senza infortuni da cui rientrare rendeva bene? Please, riguardarsi come è stato umiliato da Ribery a San Siro e da Dybala allo Ndranghetus stadium, individualmente, lo scorso anno.

Pensare di giocare la CL con Romagnoli titolare è roba neanche da Candid Camera per me, ma da umorismo grottesco, imho.


----------



## Lambro (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah perché l’anno scorso senza infortuni da cui rientrare rendeva bene? Please, riguardarsi come è stato umiliato da Ribery a San Siro e da Dybala allo Ndranghetus stadium, individualmente, lo scorso anno.
> 
> Pensare di giocare la CL con Romagnoli titolare è roba neanche da Candid Camera per me, ma da umorismo grottesco, imho.



Quello che ci frega è che è capitano.
Non credo che lo venderanno, d'altronde che mercato avrà mai al momento, nessuno in particolare lo vorrebbe a certe cifre, io spero però che in rosa venga messo qualcuno realmente molto forte da affiancare al momento al danese, iniziando a mettere romagnoli un attimo in disparte , capitano senza capitaneria, in modo che casomai se ne vada da solo a cercar fortuna in altri lidi.
Gli voglio bene ma vorrei altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah, Pussetto è solo veloce non mi sembra sto bestione...
> Comunque abbiamo subito 5 gol ma 4 di questi sono arrivati su rigore (2) e su calci d'angolo (2); su azione abbiamo subito gol solo da lukaku.



Era una valutazione complessiva e non riferita alla recente marcatura su pussetto.
E comunque il sottoscritto è uno che l'ha sempre difeso e considerato imprescindibile perchè idoneo moralmente, umanamente, calcisticamente.
Mi sono sempre esposto per proteggerlo e per proporre il compagno di reparto più idoneo : manolas era il nome che caldeggiavo anni fa.

Però, c'è un però grosso come una casa, c'è da dire che il milan calcisticamente viene da anni di 4-3-3, di catene di gioco, di reparti stretti e serrati, di fase difensiva fatta di squadra e di attesa.
Era un modo di difendere efficace ma diverso che proteggeva i difensori perchè non li esponeva a sanguinosi duelli individuali.

Il milan oggi gioca in altro modo.

Ieri, per esempio, nella prima mezz'ora soprattutto, siamo stati molto qualitativi nella fase di possesso palla ma senza palla eravamo subito aggressivi e 'distruttivi' per recuperare il possesso in tempi brevi.
Spesso eravamo uomo su uomo.

In questa situazione tattica i terzini vanno sulle ali avversarie e i centrali a uomo sul loro rivale.

Va da se che se appena appena si sbaglia il tempo di una scalata e arriva palla agli avversari davanti i nostri difensori sono privi di raddoppi, chiusure preventive e ogni tipo di profilassi tattica.


Ora, mi chiedo e ti chiedo, Alessio è il profilo di centrale idoneo per difendere a campo aperto uomo su uomo con magari 35 metri di campo alle spalle?

Per me no. 
E' il nostro nuovo modo di giocare che gli sta chiedendo qualcosa di nuovo.

Kjaer non è un mostro di velocità ma grazie alle sue lunghe leve, al passo lungo , alle letture fatte in anticipo, al senso della posizione ,alla potenza muscolare si sta rivelando incredibilmente utile e , addirittura, indispensabile.

Romagnoli preso a campo aperto da un pussetto qualsiasi non mi fa dormire affatto sonni tranquilli.
Se vogliamo giocare aggressivi dobbiamo potercelo permettere tatticamente.

Vediamo se è solo una questione di condizione e di forma non ottimale ma io inizio a pensare il passo e la gamba di romagnoli siano inadeguati e rappresentino un freno giocando come vogliamo giocare.
Spero di sbagliarmi, sia chiaro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Da quando è rientrato lui è innegabile che dietro si soffre di più e si pigliano più gol, spesso per errori di posizionamento della difesa..non credo siano casi..


----------



## Lambro (2 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era una valutazione complessiva e non riferita alla recente marcatura su pussetto.
> E comunque il sottoscritto è uno che l'ha sempre difeso e considerato imprescindibile perchè idoneo moralmente, umanamente, calcisticamente.
> Mi sono sempre esposto per proteggerlo e per proporre il compagno di reparto più idoneo : manolas era il nome che caldeggiavo anni fa.
> 
> ...



Esatto, hai centrato il punto, con Gattuso infatti ha fatto la sua figura con Bonucci a fianco, in quel girone di ritorno molto buono di 2 anni fa.
Ma nel calcio moderno devi essere più veloce, non ricordo al momento difensori lenti a parte un po' bonucci


----------



## Djerry (2 Novembre 2020)

Non lo amo dalla prima ora e quindi faccio poco testo nel continuare a criticarlo, ma sul rigore di ieri è indifendibile.

Ed è indifendibile non tanto per il momento finale che culmina in quel sciagurato tentativo di contrasto (rigore sacrosanto), ma lo è soprattutto per tutto quello che fa prima nella preparazione.

Intanto è sbagliatissima la posizione e la distanza coi compagni, perché si schiaccia senza alcun motivo su Kjaer a palla coperta ed avversario di spalle con postura allucinante e passiva del corpo.
Non appena Pussetto gli fa quel piccolo taglio orizzontale davanti al naso, lui reagisce molle e senza gambe concedendogli due metri inspiegabili di spazio per ricevere in area, proprio quando nel frattempo la palla è arrivata dopo una sponda ad un giocatore dell'Udinese che può verticalizzare dentro.

Dall'alto della sua assente forza di gambe e reattività, quei due metri concessi senza senso creano il disastro successivo, per cui lui scivola accanto a Pussetto che ormai ha preso un vantaggio tecnico e di spazio, costringendo il difensore a scegliere se temporeggiare (scelta logica) o rischiare il contrasto.
E rischiare il contrasto, che all'apparenza può sembrare un segno di fiducia, è in realtà la scelta che fa chi si sente insicuro delle proprie doti e soffre storicamente l'uno contro uno in isolamento come Alessio, che vuole accorciare il prima possibile il duello diretto perché sa che sul lungo in velocità o al primo cambio di direzione in rapidità lui rischia di essere battuto.

Quante volte d'altronde lo vediamo cercare il contatto anche mettendo le mani addosso, non è certo il primo fallo grave negli ultimi 20 metri che fa e non sarà mai l'ultimo perché purtroppo quelle gambe rispondono male e tardi da sempre.

P.S.: ovviamente quoto la disamina di [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], come già accennato in precedente post


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto, hai centrato il punto, con Gattuso infatti ha fatto la sua figura con Bonucci a fianco, in quel girone di ritorno molto buono di 2 anni fa.
> Ma nel calcio moderno devi essere più veloce, non ricordo al momento difensori lenti a parte un po' bonucci



Ci stiamo tutti concentrando sulla velocità ma , a mio modesto parere, il vero limite di alessio è la combo velocità+potenza.
Si può anche essere lenti sui primi passi ma si può sopperire in potenza sul lungo, ci sono invece giocatori potenti e macchinosi e lenti sul lungo ma dominanti nello stretto quando ti si attaccano addosso.
Ecco, romagnoli non domina nè nello stretto nè sul lungo.
Ha una muscolatura molto particolare.

Fai caso a come marca da dietro kjaer e a come riesce sempre a rubare palla o comunque a disturbare l'avversario.

Romagnoli è terribilmente scolastico.


Quest'anno è l'anno della resa dei conti, deve dimostrare di poter stare in un milan ambizioso.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Novembre 2020)

Quello di ieri sul rigore è un errore che un giocatore come lui , con anni di esperienza in A non dovrebbe fare. Li si accompagna l' attaccante, non si interviene come ha fatto lui . Forse in società è meglio che comincino a guardarsi attorno per un centrale che ci possa permettere di accorciare il campo perché siamo in un momento di crescita e un difensore con determinate caratteristiche potrebbe farci svoltare ulteriormente.
Io ero un sostenitore di Romagnoli ma se i suoi limiti sono quelli che vediamo, e lo sono, è chiaro che abbiamo un problema.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2020)

Io non me la sento di criticarlo per ieri, ha preso la palla nettamente, forse non doveva essere così irruento ma il rigore per me è assurdo.
Idem per quanto riguarda l'errore in marcatura su Dzeko la scorsa settimana, la colpa è stata del portiere che esce a farfalle, l'altra settimana me la sono presa con lui non tanto per il primo gol preso, ma per il gol pazzesco che si è mangiato sulla linea di porta all'ultimo secondo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Van Dick può andar bene?.. In prestito chiaramente, ti sembra facile a te, la juve che si ritrova con i vecchietti dietro ha cacciato 85 pippi per un centrale di livello..



senza ironia, Colley della samp gli mangia in testa ad alessio.
Anche Senesi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Novembre 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> senza ironia, Colley della samp gli mangia in testa ad alessio.
> Anche Senesi.



Chiama Marotta e Paratici e consigliagli di comprarli per sistemare la loro difesa che stanno prendendo 2 gol di media a partita, io continuo a dare fiducia a pioli e a paolino, saranno loro a decidere chi sostituire per elevare il livello della squadra.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (2 Novembre 2020)

Non riesco a farmi un'opinione su di lui ma ieri al di là del fatto che per me non è rigore, se facevo una cosa io, potevo già impiccarmi senza aspettare di entrare in spogliatoio, perché il Mister sarebbe già stato lì col fucile.. e la cosa buffa è che a 1 metro da me Kjaer mostra quello che deve fare un difensore.

Kjaer è attaccato a Okaka, ha il controllo dell'attaccante e della palla, Alessio è avanti a Pussetto di due metri. Alla fine Pussetto, va solo a prendersi la palla, ma si crea un grande vantaggio perché Romagnoli si schiaccia indietro (perché?!). Poi l'intervento... per me non è fallo ma è pura casualità.

A me sembrano errori grossolani. Qualcuno parla di errori tecnici di Gigio gravissimi e incurabili.. per me sistemare altre cose, tipo capire cosa fare con Romagnoli, è decisamente più importante.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da quando è rientrato lui è innegabile che dietro si soffre di più e si pigliano più gol, spesso per errori di posizionamento della difesa..non credo siano casi..



Solo ieri ha procurato un gol contro procurando il rigore, con la roma la colpa e stata chiaramente del portiere, e con gabbia/kjaer in EL abbiamo preso 4 pere dal brodo e dal rio ave e siamo passati per cul.. grazia ricevuta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Solo ieri ha procurato un gol contro procurando il rigore, con la roma la colpa e stata chiaramente del portiere, e con gabbia/kjaer in EL abbiamo preso 4 pere dal brodo e dal rio ave e siamo passati per cul.. grazia ricevuta.



con la Roma si è perso l'uomo, idem nel derby..
In marcatura è una sciagura Alessio


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> con la Roma si è perso l'uomo, idem nel derby..
> In marcatura è una sciagura Alessio



Vabbe dai e colpa sua anche quando non giocava ok, guardate che il sito e seguito da molti tifosi non milanisti, e fidati dopo anni passati a far ridere tutti questo attacco a Romagnoli ora che le cose vanno bene ci stanno rendendo incompetenti agli occhi di tutti, ripeto il dramma romagnoli esiste solo qui, fuori non ne parla nessuno, può essere che i pazzi siano tutti gli altri comunque..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai e colpa sua anche quando non giocava ok, guardate che il sito e seguito da molti tifosi non milanisti, e fidati dopo anni passati a far ridere tutti questo attacco a Romagnoli ora che le cose vanno bene ci stanno rendendo incompetenti agli occhi di tutti, ripeto il dramma romagnoli esiste solo qui, fuori non ne parla nessuno, può essere che i pazzi siano tutti gli altri comunque..



E chi ne deve parlare scusa? I tifosi delle altre square? Ognuno si guarda a casa sua di solito..
Guarda che io su Romagnoli insisto da almeno 2 stagioni che non è assolutamente un top player, è un onesto mestierante ma in 5 stagioni è cresciuto poco e ha lacune enormi a livello difensivo (lento, poco senso della posizione, tatticamente non sa leggere le situazioni)..

Non a caso da almeno due stagioni sostegno che andrebbe ceduto al primo pazzo che ci offre dai 35 in su perché ha mercato nonostante i limiti...e infatti nemmeno mi ci perdo a dibattere su di lui perché so che è uno che ruba l'occhio e quindi moltissimi si bagnano pensando che sia un "nuovo Nesta"..per fortuna Paolo e Svone hanno preso Kjaer che è sicuramente superiore proprio perché hanno letto le difficoltà di Alessio..

Se penso ai grandissimi difensori che abbiamo avuto mi chiedo davvero come fa un tifoso milanista a farsi "illudere" da Romagnoli (che in nazionale fa la riserva ad altri mediocri)..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non me la sento di criticarlo per ieri, ha preso la palla nettamente, forse non doveva essere così irruento ma il rigore per me è assurdo.
> Idem per quanto riguarda l'errore in marcatura su Dzeko la scorsa settimana, la colpa è stata del portiere che esce a farfalle, l'altra settimana me la sono presa con lui non tanto per il primo gol preso, ma per il gol pazzesco che si è mangiato sulla linea di porta all'ultimo secondo.



anche la mia prima impressione era che non ci fosse nulla. Se guardi bene, dopo aver toccato la palle, prende con la gamba il polpaccio di Pussetto. Poi quello dell' Udinese vola come la Cagnotto ma il contatto c'è. Un rigore per me da 50%-50%, perché il contatto c'è ma difficile dire se causa la caduta o meno. L'arbitro ha valutato così.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da quando è rientrato lui è innegabile che dietro si soffre di più e si pigliano più gol, spesso per errori di posizionamento della difesa..non credo siano casi..



questo non penso sia vero. Romagnoli non è un top ma per favore non pensiamo che sia meglio Gabbia. Poi i gol subiti vanno anche contestualizzati (così come gli avversari - Inter e Roma). Su 5 gol subiti in campionato due sono rigori e una uscita a vuoto di Tatarusanu. Ok il rigore è colpa di Romagnoli. Poi c'è un angolo con rimpallo di Ibra e una palla in area con l'Inter con deviazione di Gigio dove non penso la difesa abbia grosse responsabilità (eravamo male posizionati come fase difensiva).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E chi ne deve parlare scusa? I tifosi delle altre square? Ognuno si guarda a casa sua di solito..
> Guarda che io su Romagnoli insisto da almeno 2 stagioni che non è assolutamente un top player, è un onesto mestierante ma in 5 stagioni è cresciuto poco e ha lacune enormi a livello difensivo (lento, poco senso della posizione, tatticamente non sa leggere le situazioni)..
> 
> Non a caso da almeno due stagioni sostegno che andrebbe ceduto al primo pazzo che ci offre dai 35 in su perché ha mercato nonostante i limiti...e infatti nemmeno mi ci perdo a dibattere su di lui perché so che è uno che ruba l'occhio e quindi moltissimi si bagnano pensando che sia un "nuovo Nesta"..per fortuna Paolo e Svone hanno preso Kjaer che è sicuramente superiore proprio perché hanno letto le difficoltà di Alessio..
> ...



Per quanto riguarda la tua ultima frase la risposta è “allo stesso modo per cui alcuni sono arrivati a ritenere il Manchester United il più grande club d’Inghilterra (ROTFL) e un club dal prestigio storico inferiore solo a Real Madrid e Milan (ROTFLMAO)”. Ossia: potenza del marketing. Alessio è stato sempre pompato all’inverosimile dalla stampa e dagli addetti ai lavori, e ciò ha gonfiato l’immagine che molti hanno di lui.

L’indubbia eleganza che mostra in alcune, spesso inutili, scivolate, poi, ha fatto il resto nel far cartonare certe mutandine.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2020)

Peggiore in campo. Speriamo si riprenda anche se sono errori che fa abbastanza costantemente. Ovviamente se non sbagliasse mai saremmo da scudetto. Ecco perché non siamo da scudetto.


----------



## Lambro (2 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo tutti concentrando sulla velocità ma , a mio modesto parere, il vero limite di alessio è la combo velocità+potenza.
> Si può anche essere lenti sui primi passi ma si può sopperire in potenza sul lungo, ci sono invece giocatori potenti e macchinosi e lenti sul lungo ma dominanti nello stretto quando ti si attaccano addosso.
> Ecco, romagnoli non domina nè nello stretto nè sul lungo.
> Ha una muscolatura molto particolare.
> ...



Sintetizziamo con "esplosivo", è questo il difensore che ci vuole per noi.
Gente forte sull'anticipo, gente che da fastidio all'uomo, mi spiace ma Alessio mostra moltissimi limiti anche nella marcatura semplice, perchè come hai detto tu non ha la giusta velocità+potenza.
Per me è assolutamente da vendere e monetizzare al prima possibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la tua ultima frase la risposta è “allo stesso modo per cui alcuni sono arrivati a ritenere il Manchester United il più grande club d’Inghilterra (ROTFL) e un club dal prestigio storico inferiore solo a Real Madrid e Milan (ROTFLMAO)”. Ossia: potenza del marketing. Alessio è stato sempre pompato all’inverosimile dalla stampa e dagli addetti ai lavori, e ciò ha gonfiato l’immagine che molti hanno di lui.
> 
> L’indubbia eleganza che mostra in alcune, spesso inutili, scivolate, poi, ha fatto il resto nel far cartonare certe mutandine.



sullo UTD faccio una premessa: la storia nel tempo evolve, è innegabile che i Red Devils nell'epopea di Ferguson hanno creato una nuova dimensione rispetto al passato..insomma per 30 anni sono stati tra i migliori club d'europa con costanza, hanno vinto premier league con una costanza disarmante, in europa hanno comunque sempre ben figurato, vincendo comunque 2 CL (culose in finale) e facendo altre 2 finali..hanno messo in mostra alcuni dei migliori giocatori al mondo come Giggs, Scholes, Beckham, Van Nistlerooy, Schmeichel, keane..
Ora se tu mi dici che simpatizzi Liverpool ok, ma negli ultimi 30 anni il confronto è quasi imbarazzante, roba tipo Milan di Berlusconi e Inter di Moratti pre calciopoli..

Poi certo, le due finali di CL con Benitez un po' cambiano la percezioni, ma tolte quelle (raggiunte sempre di clu0 contro il Chelsea e con noi non credo serva nemmeno parlarne) davvero lo UTD per 30 anni è stata praticamente l'unica inglese in grado di ben figurare in campo internazionale..e 30 anni non sono un giorno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> sullo UTD faccio una premessa: la storia nel tempo evolve, è innegabile che i Red Devils nell'epopea di Ferguson hanno creato una nuova dimensione rispetto al passato..insomma per 30 anni sono stati tra i migliori club d'europa con costanza, hanno vinto premier league con una costanza disarmante, in europa hanno comunque sempre ben figurato, vincendo comunque 2 CL (culose in finale) e facendo altre 2 finali..hanno messo in mostra alcuni dei migliori giocatori al mondo come Giggs, Scholes, Beckham, Van Nistlerooy, Schmeichel, keane..
> Ora se tu mi dici che simpatizzi Liverpool ok, ma negli ultimi 30 anni il confronto è quasi imbarazzante, roba tipo Milan di Berlusconi e Inter di Moratti pre calciopoli..
> 
> Poi certo, le due finali di CL con Benitez un po' cambiano la percezioni, ma tolte quelle (raggiunte sempre di clu0 contro il Chelsea e con noi non credo serva nemmeno parlarne) davvero lo UTD per 30 anni è stata praticamente l'unica inglese in grado di ben figurare in campo internazionale..e 30 anni non sono un giorno



Si, io parlavo a livello storico, e lì non c’è paragone, per fortuna ora stanno rimettendo a posto le cose e United e Liverpool stanno tornando nelle rispettive dimensioni dove devono stare.

Ah, comunque lo United fino alla terza vittoria del 2008 aveva tipo 2 finali di Champions giocate in 50 e rotti anni di storia Champions, eh.

Quando noi li asfaltavamo nella “partita perfetta” e andavamo a giocarci l’undicesima finale loro ne avevano giocate DUE da che esistevano le coppe europee (cioè dal ‘55).

Ora ne hanno giocate cinque e vinte tre, ma ne hanno di strada da fare prima di essere paragonati ai più grandi club, e di sicuro per me non basta l’aver vinto Premier League a manetta quando la Premier era ben lungi dall’essere il miglior campionato d’Europa e aver vinto una finale neanche loro sanno come (quella col Gayern del ‘99 è persino più incredibile di Instanbul) e un’altra ai rigori per metterli allo stesso livello di club leggendari come Real, noi, Liverpool, Bayern e Barca (che ha davvero segnato un’epoca). Ma per me manco al livello dell’Ajax sono, ancora, che è vero che sono spariti dagli anni ‘90, ma che negli anni ‘70 hanno segnato un’epoca in un modo che solo Real, Barca e Milan di Sacchi hanno saputo fare (e negli anni ‘90 erano comunque una grandissima squadra, per nulla inferiore allo United di Sir Alex Ferguson).

In altre parole, per me:

1. Real, noi, e il Barca siamo superiori a loro sia per l’aver avuto squadre più leggendarie che per la continuità ad alti livelli (16 finali il Real e tredici vittorie, 11 noi e sette vittorie, 8 il Barca e cinque vittorie).

2. Liverpool e Bayern sono certamente superiori a loro per storia e continuità ad alti livelli internazionali (Liverpool nove finali e sei vittorie, Bayern 11 come noi e sei vittorie). Il Liverpool poi vinceva campionati a manetta quando l’Inghilterra era il top a livello di campionato, a differenza dello United, e ora che l’Inghilterra è tornata al Top anche il Liverpool è tornato. Né Bayern (anche se il Bayern di Beckenbauer era tanta roba) né Liverpool hanno mai avuto squadre iconiche come quelle avute da Real, noi, Barca e Ajax ma sono sicuramente più continue dello United.

3. L’ajax è superiore a loro non tanto per l’aver vinto una CL in più, ma per come le hanno vinte. Lo United, a differenza del Grande Real, del Milan di Sacchi, del Grande Ajax, del Barca di Guardiola, una squadra leggendaria a quei livelli non l’ha mai avuta. Né ha mai avuto una grande continuità (cinque finali e tre vinte sono lo stesso bottino internazionale dell’Inter, e come detto i tanti scudetti sono arrivati in un’epoca in cui la Premier non era il meglio del meglio che ci fosse, a differenza di quando il Liverpool fece incetta, in un’epoca in cui la Premier non si chiamava nemmeno così; un’epoca in cui, però, le inglesi facevano tremare tutti a livello internazionale allo stesso livello delle italiane anni ‘90 e primi 2000. Ecco, in quell’epoca il Liverpool faceva incetta, oltre che di Coppe Campioni, anche di campionati inglesi, nonostante fosse il più difficile ).


----------



## David Drills (2 Novembre 2020)

A me non è mai piaciuto, classico giocatore da Milan da settimo posto.


----------



## Goro (2 Novembre 2020)

Il livello si è alzato e lui sta rimanendo indietro, vediamo come continua


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2020)

Arridatemi Gabbia.. 5 mln di euro questo vuole, ma io darei 5 mln di sberle.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arridatemi Gabbia.. 5 mln di euro questo vuole, ma io darei 5 mln di sberle.



Se davvero chiedesse 5 milioni di euro meriterebbe 5 galloni (quasi 20 litri) di sputi come risposta.


----------



## Albijol (2 Novembre 2020)

riproviamo Gabbia va


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E chi ne deve parlare scusa? I tifosi delle altre square? Ognuno si guarda a casa sua di solito..
> Guarda che io su Romagnoli insisto da almeno 2 stagioni che non è assolutamente un top player, è un onesto mestierante ma in 5 stagioni è cresciuto poco e ha lacune enormi a livello difensivo (lento, poco senso della posizione, tatticamente non sa leggere le situazioni)..
> 
> Non a caso da almeno due stagioni sostegno che andrebbe ceduto al primo pazzo che ci offre dai 35 in su perché ha mercato nonostante i limiti...e infatti nemmeno mi ci perdo a dibattere su di lui perché so che è uno che ruba l'occhio e quindi moltissimi si bagnano pensando che sia un "nuovo Nesta"..per fortuna Paolo e Svone hanno preso Kjaer che è sicuramente superiore proprio perché hanno letto le difficoltà di Alessio..
> ...



A parte quello 'sto giocatore non eccelle in nulla, faceva figo l'anno scorso dire "mai saltato 1 vs 1" poi vai a vedere e marca sempre a 2 metri perché sa di essere lento e di poter essere bruciato ogni volta.
Ma come fai a dare 5 mln all'anno a Romagnoli quando con 5 mln l'anno puoi virare su tanti altri profili interessanti? questo secondo voi vale 5 mln l'anno? il nostro Romagnoli cresciuto c'è già ed è Kjaer, il problema grosso però non è il rinnovo, il problema grosso è la fascia di capitano che una volta toltà creerà una ferita insanabile nell'ambiente.
Come si esce da qui? ad oggi senza fare nulla, senza toccare nulla, ma occorrerebbe davvero un miglioramento pazzesco del giocatore e il raggiungimento di un obbiettivo che è meglio non citare mai, finché i centrali di ris. saranno Mustracchio, Duarci e Gatteo a Mare allora nessuno avrà nulla da ridere, se invece arriverà un altro talento in rampa di lancio allora la situazione si farà interessante.
Per ora questo abbiamo e questo ci teniamo, ma CHIARIAMO, che non si senta sicuro di poter sbagliare ad ogni partita perché di credito ne ha meno di Calabria oggi, perché la fascia non ti rende immune e perché il discorso per il rinnovo lo si farà sì più avanti ma non nel mulino bianco nelle valle milanesi dove Galliani rinnovava cessi su cessi ormai bolliti senza poter dettare le condizioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte quello 'sto giocatore non eccelle in nulla, faceva figo l'anno scorso dire "mai saltato 1 vs 1" poi vai a vedere e marca sempre a 2 metri perché sa di essere lento e di poter essere bruciato ogni volta.
> Ma come fai a dare 5 mln all'anno a Romagnoli quando con 5 mln l'anno puoi virare su tanti altri profili interessanti? questo secondo voi vale 5 mln l'anno? il nostro Romagnoli cresciuto c'è già ed è Kjaer, il problema grosso però non è il rinnovo, il problema grosso è la fascia di capitano che una volta toltà creerà una ferita insanabile nell'ambiente.
> Come si esce da qui? ad oggi senza fare nulla, senza toccare nulla, ma occorrerebbe davvero un miglioramento pazzesco del giocatore e il raggiungimento di un obbiettivo che è meglio non citare mai, finché i centrali di ris. saranno Mustracchio, Duarci e Gatteo a Mare allora nessuno avrà nulla da ridere, se invece arriverà un altro talento in rampa di lancio allora la situazione si farà interessante.
> Per ora questo abbiamo e questo ci teniamo, ma CHIARIAMO, che non si senta sicuro di poter sbagliare ad ogni partita perché di credito ne ha meno di Calabria oggi, perché la fascia non ti rende immune e perché il discorso per il rinnovo lo si farà sì più avanti ma non nel mulino bianco nelle valle milanesi dove Galliani rinnovava cessi su cessi ormai bolliti senza poter dettare le condizioni.



Io sonderei il mercato, via per 35 milioni in su e ci fiondiamo su un vero campione dietro, uno come Ramos ha altri 3 anni a livelli che Romagna mai vedrà per dire..oppure un mastino da affiancare a Kjaer...si parla molto di sto Kabak ma non lo conosco, può essere un titolare al posto di Romagnoli?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte quello 'sto giocatore non eccelle in nulla, faceva figo l'anno scorso dire "mai saltato 1 vs 1" poi vai a vedere e marca sempre a 2 metri perché sa di essere lento e di poter essere bruciato ogni volta.
> Ma come fai a dare 5 mln all'anno a Romagnoli quando con 5 mln l'anno puoi virare su tanti altri profili interessanti? questo secondo voi vale 5 mln l'anno? il nostro Romagnoli cresciuto c'è già ed è Kjaer, il problema grosso però non è il rinnovo, il problema grosso è la fascia di capitano che una volta toltà creerà una ferita insanabile nell'ambiente.
> Come si esce da qui? ad oggi senza fare nulla, senza toccare nulla, ma occorrerebbe davvero un miglioramento pazzesco del giocatore e il raggiungimento di un obbiettivo che è meglio non citare mai, finché i centrali di ris. saranno Mustracchio, Duarci e Gatteo a Mare allora nessuno avrà nulla da ridere, se invece arriverà un altro talento in rampa di lancio allora la situazione si farà interessante.
> Per ora questo abbiamo e questo ci teniamo, ma CHIARIAMO, che non si senta sicuro di poter sbagliare ad ogni partita perché di credito ne ha meno di Calabria oggi, perché la fascia non ti rende immune e perché il discorso per il rinnovo lo si farà sì più avanti ma non nel mulino bianco nelle valle milanesi dove Galliani rinnovava cessi su cessi ormai bolliti senza poter dettare le condizioni.



Che poi “mai saltato 1 vs 1” quando Ribery a San Siro e Dybala allo stadium lo hanno letteralmente sodomizzato, saltato come un Primavera. 

Ce ne voleva di fantasia a scrivere certe cose, chi li scriveva.


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sonderei il mercato, via per 35 milioni in su e ci fiondiamo su un vero campione dietro, uno come Ramos ha altri 3 anni a livelli che Romagna mai vedrà per dire..oppure un mastino da affiancare a Kjaer...si parla molto di sto Kabak ma non lo conosco, può essere un titolare al posto di Romagnoli?



Un centrale giovane andrà preso per forza, giovane però pronto per fare il titolare, perché se a cc abbiamo messo a posto la situazione dietro abbiamo ancora da migliorare.
Io vedo il danese come figura centrale del prossimo Milan ma se devo scegliere preferisco dare 5 mln l'anno alla nuova AD piuttosto che ammazzarmi dandoli a quello che sulla carta farebbe il secondo centrale.
Ramos sarebbe una barca di soldi che se ne va, prima vorrei avere la certezza di aver preso la migliore AD possibile sul mercato per noi prima di scegliere il prossimo centrale, chiaro, se Ramos desse il suo ok sarebbe da prendere, chi è lo stolto che direbbe di no? però l'AD e trovare un centrale futuribile rimane la nostra priorità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un centrale giovane andrà preso per forza, giovane però pronto per fare il titolare, perché se a cc abbiamo messo a posto la situazione dietro abbiamo ancora da migliorare.
> Io vedo il danese come figura centrale del prossimo Milan ma se devo scegliere preferisco dare 5 mln l'anno alla nuova AD piuttosto che ammazzarmi dandoli a quello che sulla carta farebbe il secondo centrale.
> Ramos sarebbe una barca di soldi che se ne va, prima vorrei avere la certezza di aver preso la migliore AD possibile sul mercato per noi prima di scegliere il prossimo centrale, chiaro, se Ramos desse il suo ok sarebbe da prendere, chi è lo stolto che direbbe di no? però l'AD e trovare un centrale futuribile rimane la nostra priorità.



In questo momento sviluppiamo un gioco da 2/3 gol a partita, ma giocando così esponiamo la difesa a rischiosi ripiegamenti con 30 metri di campo alle spalle..siamo davvero sicuri che davanti abbiamo più esigenze che sul centrale titolare?


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In questo momento sviluppiamo un gioco da 2/3 gol a partita, ma giocando così esponiamo la difesa a rischiosi ripiegamenti con 30 metri di campo alle spalle..siamo davvero sicuri che davanti abbiamo più esigenze che sul centrale titolare?



Sì, secondo me sì, penso che prima o poi dovremo fare i conti con il ballottaggio Rebic-Leao e Calabria-Dalot, perché Rebic non puoi toglierlo al 70° e Leao non puoi inserirlo solamente a 20 dalla fine.
Ci sarà da capire se il portoghese potrà dare più sostanza lì dietro, soprattutto quando puntato 1 vs 1 e se piazzare Leao a destra possa essere una soluzione per avere più fisicità in quella zona dove ora agisce Saele (meno fisico, meno dominante).
Per Pioli giocare con Saele e Calabria sulla stessa fascia dà più sicurezze ma secondo me è proprio dal punto di vista fisico che soffriamo quando abbassiamo il ritmo o ci abbassiamo per gestire.
Dico questo perché la combo Theo-Leao non funziona, né dal punto di vista offensivo né dietro, mentre con Rebic tutt'altra storia.
A destra invece Leao potrebbe avere più campo e potrebbe trovare una bella chimica con il connazionale, poi non vi so dire, magari è un'idea ridicola perché Leao tornerebbe poco o non farebbe la fase difensiva a dovere, per me invece sarebbe una mossa da provare ma solamente con Dalot dentro.

Ibra
Rebic Calha Leao
Kessie Benna
Theo Romagnoli Kjaer Dalot

Più che altro l'inserimento di Leao ci darebbe la possibilità di puntarli su entrambe le fasce e di riempire l'area con più attaccanti quando Ibra viene sulla trequarti, Rebic lo fa molto bene, Leao potrebbe aggiungersi facendoli abbassare e non dandogli la possibilità di sfruttare troppo gli esterni per salire.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sonderei il mercato, via per 35 milioni in su e ci fiondiamo su un vero campione dietro, uno come Ramos ha altri 3 anni a livelli che Romagna mai vedrà per dire..oppure un mastino da affiancare a Kjaer...si parla molto di sto Kabak ma non lo conosco, può essere un titolare al posto di Romagnoli?



Si certo Ramos con 4 champions in tasca e uno stipendio di 10 pippi all'anno viene al milan a fine carriera a fare beneficenza propio si..
Kabak neanche lo conosci e chiedi se può sostituire romagnoli, quindi non desideri migliorare la squadra ma soltanto non vedere più romagnoli al milan, ne fate una questione extra-calcio, se dovesse abbandonare Raiola scommetto che qui tornerebbe ad essere più forte di nesta..


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si certo Ramos con 4 champions in tasca e uno stipendio di 10 pippi all'anno viene al milan a fine carriera a fare beneficenza propio si..
> Kabak neanche lo conosci e chiedi se può sostituire romagnoli, quindi non desideri migliorare la squadra ma soltanto non vedere più romagnoli al milan, ne fate una questione extra-calcio, se dovesse abbandonare Raiola scommetto che qui tornerebbe ad essere più forte di nesta..



Se vendi Romagnoli paghi un triennale a Ramos.

Io lo farei senza manco pensaci, francamente. Indipendentemente dal giudizio su Romagnoli, parliamo di Sergio Ramos...


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In questo momento sviluppiamo un gioco da 2/3 gol a partita, ma giocando così esponiamo la difesa a rischiosi ripiegamenti con 30 metri di campo alle spalle..siamo davvero sicuri che davanti abbiamo più esigenze che sul centrale titolare?



Sviluppiamo un gioco verticale, spesso ci avviciniamo alla porta avversaria con lanci lunghi su ibra in un contesto del genere, allunghiamo la squadra ma i difensori non sono mai troppi in avanti quindi resta un po scoperto il centrocampo ma non la difesa.

Quello che dici tu invece succede quando andiamo a palleggiare in orizzontale con i difensori allora si restano 30 m di campo fra difensori e Donnarumma.

Quindi più andiamo in verticale meno campo da attaccare hanno i nostri avversari alle nostre spalle.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si certo Ramos con 4 champions in tasca e uno stipendio di 10 pippi all'anno viene al milan a fine carriera a fare beneficenza propio si..
> Kabak neanche lo conosci e chiedi se può sostituire romagnoli, quindi non desideri migliorare la squadra ma soltanto non vedere più romagnoli al milan, ne fate una questione extra-calcio, se dovesse abbandonare Raiola scommetto che qui tornerebbe ad essere più forte di nesta..



A parte che Beckenbaueragnoli più forte di Nesta nemmeno uno che ha appena fatto un party a base di anfetamine, colla vinilica, supposte di oppio e metadone potrebbe pensarlo  , a parte questo, il problema è che Romagnoli ha palesato limiti troppo grossi per far parte di un Milan competitivo, ogni volta che deve confrontarsi con gente seria viene mangiato, Lukaku per dire fa di Romagnoli la sua sgualdrinella ogni volta che lo incontra (sembra di vedere un Piatek vs Acerbi a parti invertite, in quel caso però era il polacco che diventava la sgualdrinella dell’italiano), per non parlare di come venne individualmente umiliato da Ribery e Dybala lo scorso anno.

A prescindere dal prendere Ramos o meno, cosa che vendendo Romagnoli sarebbe fattibilissima (e magari prendessimo Ramos, magari), il punto è che con un po’ di capacità prendere un difensore più forte di Romagnoli che costi poco e non abbia pretese raiolane di stipendio è assolutamente fattibile. E prima che tu ripeta “ah ma vedi che allora è Raiola il problema” ecc ecc ti dico subito: no. Non è quello il problema, il problema è che Romagnoli non può essere titolare inamovibile di un Milan tornato ai vertici, come non poteva esserlo Bonera. Potrebbe, al massimo, essere un buon rincalzo (sicuramente non a 5 milioni e nemmeno ai 3,5 attuali; se si riducesse lo stipendio a 2,5 potremmo discuterne).


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vendi Romagnoli paghi un triennale a Ramos.
> 
> Io lo farei senza manco pensaci, francamente. Indipendentemente dal giudizio su Romagnoli, parliamo di Sergio Ramos...



Anchio firmerei col sangue x averlo, ma non credo scenda dall'olimpo per venire al milan rischiando di non vincere più nulla andando verso fine carriera, e poi gazzidis non approverebbe mai uno stipendio del genere, altrimenti avrebbe ripreso T. Silva che ha fatto di tutto x tornare.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A parte che Beckenbaueragnoli più forte di Nesta nemmeno uno che ha appena fatto un party a base di anfetamine, colla vinilica, supposte di oppio e metadone potrebbe pensarlo  , a parte questo, il problema è che Romagnoli ha palesato limiti troppo grossi per far parte di un Milan competitivo, ogni volta che deve confrontarsi con gente seria viene mangiato, Lukaku per dire fa di Romagnoli la sua sgualdrinella ogni volta che lo incontra (sembra di vedere un Piatek vs Acerbi a parti invertite, in quel caso però era il polacco che diventava la sgualdrinella dell’italiano), per non parlare di come venne individualmente umiliato da Ribery e Dybala lo scorso anno.
> 
> A prescindere dal prendere Ramos o meno, cosa che vendendo Romagnoli sarebbe fattibilissima (e magari prendessimo Ramos, magari), il punto è che con un po’ di capacità prendere un difensore più forte di Romagnoli che costi poco e non abbia pretese raiolane di stipendio è assolutamente fattibile. E prima che tu ripeta “ah ma vedi che allora è Raiola il problema” ecc ecc ti dico subito: no. Non è quello il problema, il problema è che Romagnoli non può essere titolare inamovibile di un Milan tornato ai vertici, come non poteva esserlo Bonera. Potrebbe, al massimo, essere un buon rincalzo (sicuramente non a 5 milioni e nemmeno ai 3,5 attuali; se si riducesse lo stipendio a 2,5 potremmo discuterne).



Non devi convincermi di nulla, ho la mia idea su romagnoli e la difesa attuale, negli ultimi 9 anni di 6/8 posti ho visto talmente tanti cexxi in difesa che ad ora primi in classifica e con i reparti che funzionano bene non posso che trovarmi contento della difesa e di romagnoli, ma di tutti in generale sono soddisfatto, a sentire voi pare che rischiamo la serie B per colpa di romagnoli, facciamo i seri, state dando dello scemo a pioli e a Maldini perché non mi sembra che siano preoccupati del rendimento di romagnoli tanto da farne una tragedia come state facendo voi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si certo Ramos con 4 champions in tasca e uno stipendio di 10 pippi all'anno viene al milan a fine carriera a fare beneficenza propio si..
> *Kabak neanche lo conosci e chiedi se può sostituire romagnoli*, quindi non desideri migliorare la squadra ma soltanto non vedere più romagnoli al milan, ne fate una questione extra-calcio, se dovesse abbandonare Raiola scommetto che qui tornerebbe ad essere più forte di nesta..



Ma che vuol dire? Lo cerchiamo da 8 mesi..immagino che qualcosa in lui ci avranno visto Maldini e Massara no? Quindi è lecito chiedersi se, anche alla luce di Kjaer, possa essere sostituito di Alessio..

Su Ramos pure io la vedo dura, perché sti mercenari non rinunciano mai a un centesimo e quindi credo che alla fine se lascia Madrid andrà in premier, dove uno UTD gli può dare 12-15 milioni senza problemi..

Però sarebbe oro per noi e di certo vendere Romagnoli per pagarci 3 anni di Ramos sarebbe logico se puntassimo a vincere qualcosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non devi convincermi di nulla, ho la mia idea su romagnoli e la difesa attuale, negli ultimi 9 anni di 6/8 posti ho visto talmente tanti cexxi in difesa che ad ora primi in classifica e con i reparti che funzionano bene non posso che trovarmi contento della difesa e di romagnoli, ma di tutti in generale sono soddisfatto, a sentire voi pare che rischiamo la serie B per colpa di romagnoli, facciamo i seri, state dando dello scemo a pioli e a Maldini perché non mi sembra che siano preoccupati del rendimento di romagnoli tanto da farne una tragedia come state facendo voi..



Il punto non è che Romagnoli va cacciato, prova ad ascoltare un momento: romagnoli a breve dovrà ridiscutere il suo contratto e sappiamo che chiederà un aumento, non possiamo perderlo a zero ed è un giocatore che ha mercato e una valutazione superiore al suo reale valore..per quello si dice che può essere ceduto..ovvio, non per 25 milioni..ma se arrivassero offerte dai 35 in su non venderlo sarebbe da fessi, ancor più rinnovarlo a 4,5-5 milioni l'anno (che ci costerebbe come un difensore da 7,5 in arrivo dall'estero)


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Chiama Marotta e Paratici e consigliagli di comprarli per sistemare la loro difesa che stanno prendendo 2 gol di media a partita, io continuo a dare fiducia a pioli e a paolino, saranno loro a decidere chi sostituire per elevare il livello della squadra.



Mi chiedo cosa scriviamo a fare nel forum allora.
Commento geniale DNA ROSSONERO complimenti.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Novembre 2020)

Romagnoli Romagnoli !!!!!

Romagnoli purtroppo ha difetti congeniti, qui si aspetta il miracolo che possa migliorare,ma migliorare cosa?
Se uno è lento di madre natura non ci sono speranze,lento è e lento resterà....per sempre.

La cosa più sensata sarebbe venderlo.
Con 30/35 mln andiamo a prendere un centrale con le caratteristiche che ci servono in più avanzano soldi per un esterno destro.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Novembre 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa scriviamo a fare nel forum allora.
> Commento geniale DNA ROSSONERO complimenti.



Ehh.. la tua tesi secondo il quale colley e senesi gli mangiano in testa a romagnoli invece è da bacio accademico vero?.. infatti la samp e la miglior difesa del campionato, arrivano da 25 risultati utili consecutivi e stanno primi in classifica, a sto punto prendiamo colley e senesi cosi siamo da ottava..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto non è che Romagnoli va cacciato, prova ad ascoltare un momento: romagnoli a breve dovrà ridiscutere il suo contratto e sappiamo che chiederà un aumento, non possiamo perderlo a zero ed è un giocatore che ha mercato e una valutazione superiore al suo reale valore..per quello si dice che può essere ceduto..ovvio, non per 25 milioni..ma se arrivassero offerte dai 35 in su non venderlo sarebbe da fessi, ancor più rinnovarlo a 4,5-5 milioni l'anno (che ci costerebbe come un difensore da 7,5 in arrivo dall'estero)



Questo è un altro discorso, puramente economico che vale per tutti i giocatori, il turco ne ha chiesti 7, gigio se adegui ora tra 5 anni te ne chiede 15,che fai con loro? Il mio è un discorso prettamente di calcio, cioè voi andreste a cambiare un reparto che sta dando risultati ottimi per prendere chi visto che sei anche senza soldi?.. un duarte, un musacchio, un caldara? Vendi romagnoli a 35 per kabak a 25? e se poi non funziona? Kjaer è l'unico centrale serio beccato di cul.. negli ultimi 10 anni, non è cosi facile come sembra aumentare di livello un reparto che sta girando bene, alla juve sono scemi secondo te ad aver speso 80 pippi per de ligt?
Allora se vogliamo fare un discorso serio prendi un giovane di prospettiva e si fa crescere per sostituire romagnoli quando sarà pronto, che é diverso dal cacciare romagnoli per prendere pinco palla rischiando di rovinare un reparto che sta andando benissimo, soltanto perché è di raiola, poi non lamentiamoci se arriviamo da 10 anni di mediocrità..


----------



## Hellscream (5 Novembre 2020)

Cos'hanno in comune

1) Il gol di Lukaku nel derby
2) Il gol di Dzeko contro di noi
3) Il rigore dell'Udinese contro di noi
4) Il rigore di stasera contro di noi

BASTA.


----------



## malos (5 Novembre 2020)

Almeno stasera i suoi groupie non vengano a rompere i maroni.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2020)

Pessime prestazioni ultimamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Novembre 2020)

Cessazzo terrificante, aridateme Gabbia che almeno ha tutte le scusanti


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2020)

Non so cos'abbia in più di un Ranocchia o Rugani


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2020)

Male male.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Novembre 2020)

Da quando è rientrato è una catastrofe. Ormai rinuncio a considerarlo un giocatore con margini di crescita e un potenziale top nel suo ruolo. Sarebbe controproducente perderlo a zero, ma penso che, se abbiamo ambizioni importanti, sia l'ora di pensare ad altro al suo posto.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Novembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Almeno stasera i suoi groupie non vengano a rompere i maroni.



Lo pensi tu,daranno la colpa all'arbitro come successo con l'udinese.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2020)

Inizia a spazientirmi.

Gli do l' alibi dell'età e della CL.

Vediamo se l' anno prossimo riusciamo a giocarla e affrontando grandi giocatori sia mai che si da una svegliata.

Se nemmeno cosi migliorerà, secondo me meglio puntare le risorse su altri, visto quanto pretende d' ingaggio.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Novembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da quando è rientrato è una catastrofe. Ormai rinuncio a considerarlo un giocatore con margini di crescita e un potenziale top nel suo ruolo. Sarebbe controproducente perderlo a zero, ma penso che, se abbiamo ambizioni importanti, sia l'ora di pensare ad altro al suo posto.



Personalmente mai intravisti margini di crescita,e non da ora.


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2020)

5 milioni l'anno se li merita proprio...


----------



## Djerry (5 Novembre 2020)

Il problema è strutturale, se ne discuteva proprio qualche pagina fa pure prima di Udine.

Il vizio delle mani addosso e della ricerca del contatto per accorciare l'uno contro uno è una costante della sua interpretazione del ruolo, perché teme storicamente il duello in velocità o il cambio di direzione e si arrangia maldestro in quel modo.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Personalmente mai intravisti margini di crescita,e non da ora.



Io ci speravo. Inizialmente pensavo potesse diventare un grande, poi col tempo ho iniziato ad avere dubbi, ma mi sarei accontentato di avere comunque un difensore affidabile. Invece niente, a questo punto tiro i remi in barca.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Novembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io ci speravo. Inizialmente pensavo potesse diventare un grande, poi col tempo ho iniziato ad avere dubbi, ma mi sarei accontentato di avere comunque un difensore affidabile. Invece niente, a questo punto tiro i remi in barca.



Guarda,ci sono miei post vecchi di 2 anni in cui scrivevo che Romagnoli,Suso e bonaventura erano l'emblema della nostra mediocrita'.E ti anticipo da ora che tra 4 anni saremo qui a rivolgere gli stessi commenti a Tonali.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Novembre 2020)

Gabbia tutta la vita, a noi servono difensori seri, non sto fenomeno.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inizia a spazientirmi.
> 
> Gli do l' alibi dell'età e della CL.
> 
> ...



Se questo va a fare il fenomeno in CL ogni partita sarà un'imbarcata


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2020)

Scarissimo , da quando è tornato vincere 1 a 0 è utopia, per i 3 punti bisogna minimo fare 2 gol.
Uomo in più per gli avversari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Novembre 2020)

Romagnoli é tragico


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi Alessio non è certo una cima, ma è l'ennesimo rigore inesistente che gli fischiano contro. Se questo è rigo io mi do alal ginnastica artistica perrché evidentemente di calcio non ho capito nulla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non so cos'abbia in più di un Ranocchia o Rugani



Il blasone. È sempre stato overpompato da stampa e tifosi. Per fortuna che alcuni, tipo Mancini, non ci cascano.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

Una tassa, punto.


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Alessio non è certo una cima, ma è l'ennesimo rigore inesistente che gli fischiano contro. Se questo è rigo io mi do alal ginnastica artistica perrché evidentemente di calcio non ho capito nulla



I rigori possono anche essere stati generosi MA non spingi l'avversario e non entri sul pallone quando sei quasi sul.fondo dell'area.
Gioca con sufficienza


----------



## Kayl (5 Novembre 2020)

rigore inesistente ma che diavolo metti le mani sulla schiena dell'avversario immobile sul bordo laterale dell'area di rigore spalle alla porta?!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema è strutturale, se ne discuteva proprio qualche pagina fa pure prima di Udine.
> 
> Il vizio delle mani addosso e della ricerca del contatto per accorciare l'uno contro uno è una costante della sua interpretazione del ruolo, perché teme storicamente il duello in velocità o il cambio di direzione e si arrangia maldestro in quel modo.



Io infatti ho solo una domanda: quousque tandem abutere, Romagnole, patientia nostra?


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Tranquillo, anche quest'anno si crescerà l'anno prossimo.

Lo stipendio invece può crescere da subito.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Deleterio, ma lo è da tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Deleterio, ma lo è da tempo.



Ma schiaffarlo in panchina e mettere Matthew Cage no?


----------



## Raryof (5 Novembre 2020)

Santo cielo come mi davate contro quando anni fa avevo cominciato ad annusarla, una sensazione limpidissima che col passare del tempo è diventata sempre più chiara, che questo fosse non solo un terzino scarso ma addirittura un centrale ancora più scarso e con pochissima personalità, uno di quei giocatori che dicono sempre delle belle parole che non dicono nulla, che sul campo non si fanno sentire, sempre passivi, inutili, quasi spiazzanti, lui poi oltre ad essere scarso è pure un finto duro che pensa di dover dimostrare di essere il giusto capitano con le giocate dure, dentro l'area, il tackle duro, la fisicità fake, gli errorini che un centrale non dovrebbe nemmeno pensare lontanamente, tutto questo perché sente una grossa pressione che non ha minimamente retto, né stasera, né nel dopo lockdown, né durante la ripresa, è una zavorra, un peso, uno che finché rimarrà ti terrà su questi livelli e SOPRATTUTTO in EL farà figure ancora peggiori perché ancora più esposto del solito e ancora più in difficoltà.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Novembre 2020)

Romagnoli non mi piace, ma non si può dare un rigore del genere.....


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Una tassa, punto.



E la cosa piu' grave e' che il suo rinnovo sara' la mazzetta da pagare per avere il rinnovo di Donnarumma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Santo cielo come mi davate contro quando anni fa avevo cominciato ad annusarla, una sensazione limpidissima che col passare del tempo è diventata sempre più chiara, che questo fosse non solo un terzino scarso ma addirittura un centrale ancora più scarso e con pochissima personalità, uno di quei giocatori che dicono sempre delle belle parole che non dicono nulla, che sul campo non si fanno sentire, sempre passivi, inutili, quasi spiazzanti, lui poi oltre ad essere scarso è pure un finto duro che pensa di dover dimostrare di essere il giusto capitano con le giocate dure, dentro l'area, il tackle duro, la fisicità fake, gli errorini che un centrale non dovrebbe nemmeno pensare lontanamente, tutto questo perché sente una grossa pressione che non ha minimamente retto, né stasera, né nel dopo lockdown, né durante la ripresa, è una zavorra, un peso, uno che finché rimarrà ti terrà su questi livelli e SOPRATTUTTO in EL farà figure ancora peggiori perché ancora più esposto del solito e ancora più in difficoltà.



Bastoni è già di un’altra categoria, ma si sapeva, ormai solo alcuni, e sottolineo alcuni, milanisti, lo idolatrano, tutti i tifosi di altre squadre con cui mi sono confrontato in questi mesi, senza che io li “imbeccassi”, sai cosa mi dicevano? Si, siete forti secondo me, ma non potete ancora andare in giro con capre come quello con la 13 e Castillejo, dai”. Uno mi ha proprio scritto così un mese fa, in un whatsapp, altri ancora dal vivo mi hanno detto robe analoghe.

Ormai è chiaro a tutti meno che alle sue cheerleaders squirtanti che questo qui è roba da lotta per il settimo posto. Per fortuna che il resto della squadra è su altri livelli, ma lui dietro non fa bene.

Io sinceramente riproverei il buon Gatteo già col Verona.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bastoni è già di un’altra categoria, ma si sapeva, ormai solo alcuni, e sottolineo alcuni, milanisti, lo idolatrano, tutti i tifosi di altre squadre con cui mi sono confrontato in questi mesi, senza che io li “imbeccassi”, sai cosa mi dicevano? Si, siete forti secondo me, ma non potete ancora andare in giro con capre come quello con la 13 e Castillejo, dai”. Uno mi ha proprio scritto così un mese fa, in un whatsapp, altri ancora dal vivo mi hanno detto robe analoghe.
> 
> Ormai è chiaro a tutti meno che alle sue cheerleaders squartanti che questo qui è roba da lotta per il settimo posto. Per fortuna che il resto della squadra è su altri livelli, ma lui dietro non fa bene.
> 
> Io sinceramente riproverei il buon Gatteo già col Verona.



Bastoni al momento è uno dei difensori italiani più forti, spiace dirlo ma l'hanno pescato bene, non so come si comporti a 2 però visto che questo ha sempre giocato a 3.
Romagnoli ormai lo sappiamo tutti, è scarso,è mediocre,ha incredibilmente tutti i media a favore però e questo è un bel problema, non ce ne libereremo perchè chi mai lo vorrebbe? se neanche Mancini lo considera mezzo preferendogli appunto il Mancini romanista, tanto per dire?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bastoni al momento è uno dei difensori italiani più forti, spiace dirlo ma l'hanno pescato bene, non so come si comporti a 2 però visto che questo ha sempre giocato a 3.
> Romagnoli ormai lo sappiamo tutti, è scarso,è mediocre,ha incredibilmente tutti i media a favore però e questo è un bel problema, non ce ne libereremo perchè chi mai lo vorrebbe? se neanche Mancini lo considera mezzo preferendogli appunto il Mancini romanista, tanto per dire?



Qualcuno che lo prende lo troviamo, abbiamo venduto uno da Lega Pro come Piatek senza rimetterci (addirittura gli hanno raddoppiato lo stipendio a 4 netti ROTFLMAO) figurati Romagnoli dai, che sarà scarso ma nel suo ruolo non è scarso come Piatek nel proprio, Romagnoli in una squadra da lotta EL qui, in Spagna o Inghilterra ci sta tutto, non più in alto ma la lotta EL è il suo livello (Piatek invece massimo lotta retrocessione, in uno dei primi cinque campionati), semmai il problema è cosa faremo fino alla vendita, e io darei fiducia a Matthew.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2020)

Lo si insegna nella giovanili: da dietro braccia larghe in marcatura. Braccia larghe e ben in vista. Poi all'avversario gli puoi dare un colpo di petto per fargli perdere l'equilibrio o gli puoi pure poggiare il membro e l'arbitro mai fischiera' fallo. Rigore severo ma Romagnoli è stato pollo . Per il resto la solita sofferenza negli spazi e contro uomini veloci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo si insegna nella giovanili: da dietro braccia larghe in marcatura. Braccia larghe e ben in vista. Poi all'avversario gli puoi dare un colpo di petto per fargli perdere l'equilibrio o gli puoi pure poggiare il membro e l'arbitro mai fischiera' fallo. Rigore severo ma Romagnoli è stato pollo . Per il resto la solita sofferenza negli spazi e contro uomini veloci.



Errori che potrei concepire da un Primavera appena arrivato in prima squadra, non da uno che nel derby ha fatto 200 presenze in Serie A.

Ma che scherziamo?


----------



## Djerry (5 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che lo prende lo troviamo, abbiamo venduto uno da Lega Pro come Piatek senza rimetterci (addirittura gli hanno raddoppiato lo stipendio) figurati Romagnoli dai, che sarà scarso ma nel suo ruolo non è scarso come Piatek nel proprio, semmai il problema è cosa faremo fino alla vendita, e io darei fiducia a Matthew.



Il problema non è tanto trovare un acquirente, ma un guaio ben più serio: lui vuole e può andarsene?

Perché se passa la linea dei milanisti a vita, e Paolo è pericolosamente schierato a favore di essa per la sua storia, questo verrà inquadrato come a prescindere un giocatore che deve rimanere in rossonero, figuriamoci poi con la patata bollente del rinnovo di Gigio, strettamente collegato ad Alessio ed alla sua volontà.

Più volte in questi mesi ho sognato Maldini che va da Raiola a dire "rinnoviamo Gigio, non rinnoviamo Romagnoli, portaci 30 milioni e tieniti il resto", ma appunto poi mi sveglio e... ha inizio l'incubo.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E la cosa piu' grave e' che il suo rinnovo sara' la mazzetta da pagare per avere il rinnovo di Donnarumma.



Ma poi il fatto di regalare un rigore ci può anche stare, il problema è che è recidivo, in primis, mentre in secondo luogo è un episodio troppo stupido che mi desta parecchia preoccupazione sulla tenuta mentale di questo soggetto.
Almeno se devi dare una spintarella dalla quando l'area è affollata e possibilmente l'arbitro coperto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto trovare un acquirente, ma un guaio ben più serio: lui vuole e può andarsene?
> 
> Perché se passa la linea dei milanisti a vita, e Paolo è pericolosamente schierato a favore di essa per la sua storia, questo verrà inquadrato come a prescindere un giocatore che deve rimanere in rossonero, figuriamoci poi con la patata bollente del rinnovo di Gigio, strettamente collegato ad Alessio ed alla sua volontà.
> 
> Più volte in questi mesi ho sognato Maldini che va da Raiola a dire "rinnoviamo Gigio, non rinnoviamo Romagnoli, portaci 30 milioni e tieniti il resto", ma appunto poi mi sveglio e... ha inizio l'incubo.



Guarda Djerry, come riserva, e OVVIAMENTE non a cinque milioni (altro che rinnovo a quelle cifre) ci starebbe pure, ma penso proprio che Paolo sappia che uno così non può essere titolare in un Milan tornato ad alti livelli. Almeno, io lo do per scontato. Speriamo bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Errori che potrei concepire da un Primavera appena arrivato in prima squadra, non da uno che nel derby ha fatto 200 presenze in Serie A.
> 
> Ma che scherziamo?



Nemmeno in primavera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in primavera.



Si ma sai, un Primavera magari esordisce, è nelle prime partite, glielo perdoni. Ad uno che ha 200 presenze in Serie A no, manco per il quarzo.

Semmai io mi chiedo cosa abbia fatto per meritare tutti questi ammiratori, anche stasera Sipno ha avuto il coraggio di dire “non ha sbagliato nulla”, cioè io capisco tutto, ma a meno che uno non sia suo fratello o il suo amante certe robe non le capisco affatto, ma è inutile, questo è uno di quei giocatori che nascono con l’etichetta di “forti” e poi anche se si dimostrano delle seghe continuano agli occhi di molti ad essere considerati tali.


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Novembre 2020)

Al di là che sia forte o meno sul quale già ci sarebbe da discutere il problema per lui è che con il nostro progetto di calcio moderno, verticale e fisico proprio non c’entra nulla..zero proprio. E questo è un problema che Maldini dovrà risolvere in estate.

Uno con le sue caratteristiche può far comodo a un Giampaolo, Gattuso, Conte...con chi punta ad un calcio europeo casca malissimo e non potremo aspettarci molto di diverso da ciò che stiamo vedendo.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema è strutturale, se ne discuteva proprio qualche pagina fa pure prima di Udine.
> 
> Il vizio delle mani addosso e della ricerca del contatto per accorciare l'uno contro uno è una costante della sua interpretazione del ruolo, perché teme storicamente il duello in velocità o il cambio di direzione e si arrangia maldestro in quel modo.


In parte è vero, ma oggi è stato una cosa assai più grave l'avversario era di spalle era inoffensivo, devi solo accompagnarlo non mettetglinle mani addosso, aggravato dal fatto che sei in area.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2020)

È tifoso della lazietta, offriamolo insieme a qualche milioncino per milinkovic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Al di là che sia forte o meno sul quale già ci sarebbe da discutere il problema per lui è che con il nostro progetto di calcio moderno, verticale e fisico proprio non c’entra nulla..zero proprio. E questo è un problema che Maldini dovrà risolvere in estate.
> 
> Uno con le sue caratteristiche può far comodo a un Giampaolo, Gattuso, Conte...con chi punta ad un calcio europeo casca malissimo e non potremo aspettarci molto di diverso da ciò che stiamo vedendo.



A Gattuso si.

Con Conte con la difesa a 3 farebbe prendere 4 goals a partita da solo. Per non parlare di Giampollo, che gioca alto e presuntuoso come il Barca di Guardiola.

Boneragnoli può andar bene solo col calcio di Rino, quello che praticava qui specialmente, difesa bassa, tutti sottopalla, compatta, che non lo esponga mai all’1 vs 1. In quel sistema, e solo in quello, è un ottimo difensore.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Novembre 2020)

Sempre più lampante come abbia fatto il suo tempo da noi.

Se riuscissimo a venderlo a 30-35 mi riterrei già soddisfatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Personalmente mai intravisti margini di crescita,e non da ora.



quoto. proporrei un rinnovo a 2,5M.

tanto non c'è nessuno che gli offrirà di più e lo terremo come riserva.

offrire di più è da pazzi incompetenti. sono anche troppi.


----------



## Djerry (6 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> In parte è vero, ma oggi è stato una cosa assai più grave l'avversario era di spalle era inoffensivo, devi solo accompagnarlo non mettetglinle mani addosso, aggravato dal fatto che sei in area.



Indubbiamente.

Ma per lui mettere le mani sulla schiena dell'uomo di spalle è quasi un tic, una reazione nervosa che il cervello ha automatizzato, è proprio una cosa che gli viene innata senza nemmeno riflettere perché le sue carenze lo portano a cercare un punto di contatto per avere un riferimento statico.

Proprio pochi giorni fa se ne parlava, e non sono certo Nostradamus perché è fatto di campo ormai storico:



Djerry ha scritto:


> Quante volte d'altronde lo vediamo cercare il contatto anche mettendo le mani addosso, non è certo il primo fallo grave negli ultimi 20 metri che fa e non sarà mai l'ultimo perché purtroppo quelle gambe rispondono male e tardi da sempre.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto trovare un acquirente, ma un guaio ben più serio: lui vuole e può andarsene?
> 
> Perché se passa la linea dei milanisti a vita, e Paolo è pericolosamente schierato a favore di essa per la sua storia, questo verrà inquadrato come a prescindere un giocatore che deve rimanere in rossonero, figuriamoci poi con la patata bollente del rinnovo di Gigio, strettamente collegato ad Alessio ed alla sua volontà.
> 
> Più volte in questi mesi ho sognato Maldini che va da Raiola a dire "rinnoviamo Gigio, non rinnoviamo Romagnoli, portaci 30 milioni e tieniti il resto", ma appunto poi mi sveglio e... ha inizio l'incubo.



Esatto stesso ragionamento che faccio io. 
Però oggi le dichiarazione di Maldini mi sono piaciute, ha detto che la sua visione del calcio è stata stravolta in questi due anni ed è un bene visto che quando arrivò disse che non aveva notato cambiamenti da quando si ritirò ad oggi. 
Diciamo che spero la logica prevalga.. A Raiola vendere Romagnoli non dispiacerebbe sicuramente comunque.. Il problema sono le conseguenze su Gigio e se effettivamente Romagnoli voglia andarsene e quindi rimettersi in gioco.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Errori che potrei concepire da un Primavera appena arrivato in prima squadra, non da uno che nel derby ha fatto 200 presenze in Serie A.
> 
> Ma che scherziamo?





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A Gattuso si.
> 
> Con Conte con la difesa a 3 farebbe prendere 4 goals a partita da solo. Per non parlare di Giampollo, che gioca alto e presuntuoso come il Barca di Guardiola.
> 
> Boneragnoli può andar bene solo col calcio di Rino, quello che praticava qui specialmente, difesa bassa, tutti sottopalla, compatta, che non lo esponga mai all’1 vs 1. In quel sistema, e solo in quello, è un ottimo difensore.



E' un altro Bonucci. Forse meno forte in alcune cose e più in in altre ma siamo lì. Giocatori che non ti danno mai la tranquillità per alzare la linea. E se non riusciamo ad alzare quella linea difficilmente diverremo mai una grande squadra.


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bastoni è già di un’altra categoria, ma si sapeva, ormai solo alcuni, e sottolineo alcuni, milanisti, lo idolatrano, tutti i tifosi di altre squadre con cui mi sono confrontato in questi mesi, senza che io li “imbeccassi”, sai cosa mi dicevano? Si, siete forti secondo me, ma non potete ancora andare in giro con capre come quello con la 13 e Castillejo, dai”. Uno mi ha proprio scritto così un mese fa, in un whatsapp, altri ancora dal vivo mi hanno detto robe analoghe.
> 
> Ormai è chiaro a tutti meno che alle sue cheerleaders squirtanti che questo qui è roba da lotta per il settimo posto. Per fortuna che il resto della squadra è su altri livelli, ma lui dietro non fa bene.
> 
> Io sinceramente riproverei il buon Gatteo già col Verona.



Ricordi quando te lo dissi? Gabbia da provare perché fa strafalcioni ma la partita dopo è attento, ecco, lo schifavano tutti.
Ma su Romagna mai avuto dubbi, nemmeno dopo le vittorie, limitatissimo e grandissima zavorra soprattutto per il ruolo che dovrebbe ricoprire, cioè il capitano, se non può fare il capitano figurati se potrebbe fare mai l'onesto centrale di una contender per lo scudetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2020)

ma tutti i fenomeni che andavano addosso a gabbia? adesso viene rivalutato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma tutti i fenomeni che andavano addosso a gabbia? adesso viene rivalutato.



Ti giuro che stavo per scrivere una cosa simile. Sarà una casualità che da quando è tornato la difesa è peggiorata? Con Gabbia andavamo molto meglio. Ma qua si trovano alibi per il capitano e per quell'altro sopravvalutato di Donnarumma. Gabbia invece massacrato dall'inizio alla fine, non si sa bene perché!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma tutti i fenomeni che andavano addosso a gabbia? adesso viene rivalutato.



Gabbia non lo considero un opzione seria. Troppo irruente, troppo acerbo. Forse puo diventare un giocatore tipo Acerbi, ma ne ha ancora di strada da fare.

Stiamo pagando un errore clamorose commesso in estate: Non abbiamo preso un difensore serio, di prospettiva che poteva insidiare i titolari. Se prendevi un Ajer, per esempio, poteva tranquillamente mettere in panchina Romagnoli per qualche partite e vedere se funziona meglio e a quel punto potevi vendere ROmagnoli con gia in mano un difensore titolare ben rodato.
Pioli ha richiesto difensori. Credo anche lui consideri Musacchio e Duarte non da Milan.




OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che stavo per scrivere una cosa simile.* Sarà una casualità che da quando è tornato la difesa è peggiorata? Con Gabbia andavamo molto meglio*. Ma qua si trovano alibi per il capitano e per quell'altro sopravvalutato di Donnarumma. Gabbia invece massacrato dall'inizio alla fine, non si sa bene perché!



Quello si. Ma Lille, Roma e Inter non sono proprio paragonabili a Bologna, Crotone e Spezia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Novembre 2020)

Mi auguro che riesca ad avere le forze mentali per riprendersi da questo momento. Non sta giocando bene, affatto, ma non possiamo pensare che il giocatore "ammirato" in queste settimane sia il vero Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che riesca ad avere le forze mentali per riprendersi da questo momento. Non sta giocando bene, affatto, ma non possiamo pensare che il giocatore "ammirato" in queste settimane sia il vero Romagnoli.



E qual’era il vero Romagnoli, quello che Ribery a San Siro saltava come un esordiente per poi segnare in Milan-Fiorentina 1-3, stessa cosa fatta allo Stadium da Dybala? Forse non ve lo ricordate lo schifo che ha fatto lo scorso anno (è l’unico che ha fatto male pure nel post-lockdown).



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gabbia non lo considero un opzione seria. Troppo irruente, troppo acerbo. Forse puo diventare un giocatore tipo Acerbi, ma ne ha ancora di strada da fare.
> 
> Stiamo pagando un errore clamorose commesso in estate: Non abbiamo preso un difensore serio, di prospettiva che poteva insidiare i titolari. Se prendevi un Ajer, per esempio, poteva tranquillamente mettere in panchina Romagnoli per qualche partite e vedere se funziona meglio e a quel punto potevi vendere ROmagnoli con gia in mano un difensore titolare ben rodato.
> Pioli ha richiesto difensori. Credo anche lui consideri Musacchio e Duarte non da Milan.
> ...



Io e altri siamo andati avanti tutta l’estate a dire che ALMENO UNA delle due lacune (cioè difensore centrale ed esterno destro) andava colmata, che la squadra lo meritava ecc.

Speriamo venga fatto a Gennaio, altrimenti la proprietà avrebbe colpe gravissime.

Almeno uno tra Thauvin (un’ala destra con caterve di goals e assists nel sangue) e un centrale forte, veloce, roccioso è abile negli 1 vs 1 a Gennaio deve arrivare necessariamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2020)

Qualcuno riesce a trovare l'azione nella quale dalot sciaguratamente di testa dà la palla indietro e romagnoli viene disintegrato nello spazio a campo aperto?
Se non erro è l'azione nella quale poi gigio para a terra.
Non potremo mai giocare alti e accettare i duelli individuali con Alessio.
Non è una critica ma una constatazione.


----------



## mark (6 Novembre 2020)

Sarebbe da vendere a gennaio a 20 milioni e andare a prendersi Upamecano a 45, ma sarà impossibile. Basterebbe anche un Milenkovic comunque per fare un salto di qualità.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno riesce a trovare l'azione nella quale dalot sciaguratamente di testa dà la palla indietro e romagnoli viene disintegrato nello spazio a campo aperto?
> Se non erro è l'azione nella quale poi gigio para a terra.
> Non potremo mai giocare alti e accettare i duelli individuali con Alessio.
> Non è una critica ma una constatazione.



Verissimo, anche se c'è da dire che quelli del Lille erano molto veloci sulle fascie, ci stà andare in difficoltà su un errore che è stato principalmente di Dalot.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E qual’era il vero Romagnoli, quello che Ribery a San Siro saltava come un esordiente per poi segnare in Milan-Fiorentina 1-3, stessa cosa fatta allo Stadium da Dybala? Forse non ve lo ricordate lo schifo che ha fatto lo scorso anno (è l’unico che ha fatto male pure nel post-lockdown).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guarda, faccio anche io parte di quelli che consideravano un centrale e un ala destra due priorita assolute.
Ieri abbiamo visto benissimo quanti sia importante avere ali veloci e tecniche cje puntano l'area nel calcio moderno. La Francia sfodera tanti giocatori atleticamente devastanti (ex-migranti africani) con tecnica europea. Il Lille gioca un calcio con tanti giocatori di questo tipo. Ad oggi in fascia non puo presentarti senza minimo, minimo un giocatore di quel tipo, almeno a livello europeo é dura senza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guarda, faccio anche io parte di quelli che consideravano un centrale e un ala destra due priorita assolute.
> Ieri abbiamo visto benissimo quanti sia importante avere ali veloci e tecniche cje puntano l'area nel calcio moderno. La Francia sfodera tanti giocatori atleticamente devastanti (ex-migranti africani) con tecnica europea. Il Lille gioca un calcio con tanti giocatori di questo tipo. Ad oggi in fascia non puo presentarti senza minimo, minimo un giocatore di quel tipo, almeno a livello europeo é dura senza.



Tiriamo avanti fino a Gennaio, voglio credere che se arriveremo a Gennaio con tanti punti almeno un rinforzo importante, o al centro della difesa o sull’ala destra, verrà preso.

Non farlo anche se a Gennaio fossimo a ridosso delle prime o primi sarebbe criminale.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Novembre 2020)

E' difficile vedere in un campo professionistico un fallo così ingenuo. Alessio, perchè ci boicotti? Ieri ho spento la tv al 20' del primo tempo (fallo da rigore secondo me netto, ripeto fallo stupido) che tanto li conosco i polli, non l'avremmo mai ripresa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Verissimo, anche se c'è da dire che quelli del Lille erano molto veloci sulle fascie, ci stà andare in difficoltà su un errore che è stato principalmente di Dalot.



Lambro, ci sta però quando si hanno metri di vantaggio devi pure esser bravo a posturarti per partire col piede giusto(una gamba avanti e una indietro, non due piedi orizzontali) oppure esser furbo a partire un attimo prima.
I difensori più esperti poi sono bravi anche a tagliare la linea di corsa all'avversario e arrivano sempre prima.
Romagnoli è troppo scolastico, troppo buono e troppo lento.
Nell'azione che ti ho citato c'è tutta la nostra impossibilità ad alzare la difesa senza il rischio di essere infilati.

Anni fa , chi mi legge lo sa,io invocavo a gran voce il nome di manolas perchè se vuoi giocare con romagnoli devi pure capirne i limiti.
Alessio ha bisogno di un compagno che si stacchi un paio di metri dietro per coprire lo spazio.
Kjaer è bravissimo e sta facendo pure più di quello che mi aspettavo ma la 'bestia' in mezzo mancava e manca.
Il tanto bistrattato zapata era un profilo non utile ma utilissimo e io non perdevo occasione per ribadire che andava tenuto il colombiano e spedito su marte musacchio.

Ma si sa, è più facile fare ironie sulle disattenzioni di zapata in area anzichè apprezzare il fatto che a campo aperto era insuperabile o quasi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lambro, ci sta però quando si hanno metri di vantaggio devi pure esser bravo a posturarti per partire col piede giusto(una gamba avanti e una indietro, non due piedi orizzontali) oppure esser furbo a partire un attimo prima.
> I difensori più esperti poi sono bravi anche a tagliare la linea di corsa all'avversario e arrivano sempre prima.
> Romagnoli è troppo scolastico, troppo buono e troppo lento.
> Nell'azione che ti ho citato c'è tutta la nostra impossibilità ad alzare la difesa senza il rischio di essere infilati.
> ...



Che poi anche la storia di “prendere un difensore forte da affiancare a Romagnoli” l’ho sempre capita il giusto. Ora uno forte lo abbiamo, Kjaer, prendiamone un altro forte da affiancare al danese a Gennaio, se è possibile.

So che pure tu sei per cederlo eh, è che la linea “Romagnoli ha bisogno di un compagno forte per rendere” mi ha sempre lasciato un po’ stordito, forse molti sono confusi da quanto successe con la coppia Baresi-Costacurta, dove effettivamente Billy viveva all’ombra di Franco, peccato che Costacurta fosse un “mediocre” confrontato appunto a Baresi, Maldini e così via, ma oggi sarebbe uno dei tre/quattro migliori al mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> E' difficile vedere in un campo professionistico un fallo così ingenuo. Alessio, perchè ci boicotti? Ieri ho spento la tv al 20' del primo tempo (fallo da rigore secondo me netto, ripeto fallo stupido) che tanto li conosco i polli, non l'avremmo mai ripresa.



Pure in terza categoria insegnano che quando si marca da dietro le braccia vanno allargate.
Poi si può dare un colpo col petto sulla schiena dell'avversario e anche far sentire il membro da dietro e mai mai mai nessun arbitro fischierà fallo.
Errore da matita blu.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi anche la storia di “prendere un difensore forte da affiancare a Romagnoli” l’ho sempre capita il giusto. Ora uno forte lo abbiamo, Kjaer, prendiamone un altro forte da affiancare al danese a Gennaio, se è possibile.



Amico, potendo farlo ne vorrei due forti ma dovendo ripartire da romagnoli è INDISPENSABILE che a fianco ci sia un compagno di reparto veloce e potente.
Ovviamente se oggi al milan avessimo un manolas giocherebbe la coppia manolas-kjaer e non kjaer-romagnoli.
A buon intenditor....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amico, potendo farlo ne vorrei due forti dovendo ripartire da romagnoli è INDISPENSABILE che a fianco ci sia un compagno di reparto veloce e potente.
> Ovviamente se oggi al milan avessimo un manolas giocherebbe la coppia manolas-kjaer e non kjaer-romagnoli.
> A buon intenditor....



Ma chi l’ha detto che dobbiamo ripartire da Romagnoli? Romagnoli anzi va venduto e con i soldi delle sua cessione finanziare un altro colpo di mercato.

Non voglio credere che dovremo sorbirci questo qui ancora per anni. Anche perché pure un compagno forte non può supplire in eterno ai suoi limiti, con Romagnoli difendere alti ed efficacemente sarà sempre una chimera anche se gli metti di fianco uno forte, che anzi rischierebbe pure lui poi di fare errori per dover rimediare alle sue cappelle e ai suoi limiti. Cediamo Romagnoli a Gennaio e coi soldi della cessione prendiamo un difensore forte e magari anche un’ala (visto che Thauvin non è che costi molto eh).


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Novembre 2020)

Mi spiace tanto, Alessio, ma da oggi sei sul banco degli imputati per me.
Te ne ho perdonate tante e sono sempre stato tra i tuoi primi difensori.
Ma così, 4 partite consecutive a fare cappelle e regalare gol e rigori con Inter, Roma, Udinese e Lille, no.

C'è chiaramente un grosso problema che credo e spero sia legato ad una mancanza di condizione.
Nel dubbio, per me sei sotto esame fino a maggio.
Se le cose non saranno migliorate, a fine stagione chiederò la tua cessione.
A 26 anni suonati, è tempo di diventare grandi, e se il meglio è questo, non basta per un milan finalmente emancipato dalle lotte per il sesto posto.

Comunque vada, a gennaio va preso un centrale nuovo che possa fare almeno potenzialmente il titolare.
Senza dimenticare un altro centrocampista (Krunic va spedito sulla luna) e la benedetta ala destra al posto di Tragillejo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amico, potendo farlo ne vorrei due forti ma dovendo ripartire da romagnoli è INDISPENSABILE che a fianco ci sia un compagno di reparto veloce e potente.
> Ovviamente se oggi al milan avessimo un manolas giocherebbe la coppia manolas-kjaer e non kjaer-romagnoli.
> A buon intenditor....



Assolutamente d’accordo. Il greco sarebbe stato il profilo perfetto per noi: nell’estate del 2019 avremmo dovuto portarlo a casa noi, senza se e senza ma. Fra l’altro, la clausola rescissoria da 36 milioni era alla nostra portata e non certo eccessiva per un giocatore così. A Napoli, la coppia con Koulibaly non ha funzionato in modo adeguato: con Romagnoli o Kjaer, invece, il risultato sarebbe (forse) stato diverso.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lambro, ci sta però quando si hanno metri di vantaggio devi pure esser bravo a posturarti per partire col piede giusto(una gamba avanti e una indietro, non due piedi orizzontali) oppure esser furbo a partire un attimo prima.
> I difensori più esperti poi sono bravi anche a tagliare la linea di corsa all'avversario e arrivano sempre prima.
> Romagnoli è troppo scolastico, troppo buono e troppo lento.
> Nell'azione che ti ho citato c'è tutta la nostra impossibilità ad alzare la difesa senza il rischio di essere infilati.
> ...



Concordo , Zapata poi è stato mandato via per motivi contrattuali spero essendo in scadenza.
Se non avessimo mandato via lui non sarebbe arrivato nemmeno Kjaer, la batteria titolare era Romagnoli Musacchio Duarte inizialmente se non sbaglio, solo a dirla mi vengono i brividi.
Gabbia inserito perchè Duarte e Mustacchio eran sempre ko.
Su Romagnoli sfondi una porta aperta, io sottolineavo solo che in quel caso Dalot commette la grave ingenuità , che poi Alessio sia spesso non pronto posturalmente siamo d'accordissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo. Il greco sarebbe stato il profilo perfetto per noi: nell’estate del 2019 avremmo dovuto portarlo a casa noi, senza se e senza ma. Fra l’altro, la clausola rescissoria da 36 milioni era alla nostra portata e non certo eccessiva per un giocatore così. A Napoli, la coppia con Koulibaly non ha funzionato in modo adeguato: con Romagnoli o Kjaer, invece, il risultato sarebbe (forse) stato diverso.



Con Kjaer si, Romagnoli invece rischierebbe di far calare di rendimento pure lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2020)

È veramente tempo di valutare seriamente la cessione a gennaio e di buttarsi su uno forte.
Il rinnovo sarebbe una follia, dal momento che già sappiamo che le richieste saranno parecchio alte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È veramente tempo di valutare seriamente la cessione a gennaio e di buttarsi su uno forte.
> Il rinnovo sarebbe una follia, dal momento che già sappiamo che le richieste saranno parecchio alte.



Richieste eccessive. Ha 3 opzioni: Contratto giusto al Milan (con conseguente cessione possibile), fare la riserva nella Juve che forse é disposta a starpagarlo o trovare qualche societa inglese che strapaga giocatori mediocri ( e di queste ce ne sono in abbondanza)


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno riesce a trovare l'azione nella quale dalot sciaguratamente di testa dà la palla indietro e romagnoli viene disintegrato nello spazio a campo aperto?
> Se non erro è l'azione nella quale poi gigio para a terra.
> Non potremo mai giocare alti e accettare i duelli individuali con Alessio.
> Non è una critica ma una constatazione.



Ma questo si è sempre saputo, infatti spesse volte risolvono i guai Kessie o i terzini che sono molto veloci, in poche parole se vogliamo giocare a tutto campo poi quando prendiamo una ripartenza vanno quasi sempre in area, 'sto Romagna qui marca a 2 metri quando in teoria al suo posto dovrebbe giocare un giocatore molto più potente e veloce proprio per intervenire meglio in quelle situazioni in cui attaccando subiamo un mezzo contropiede.
Il mio terrore ora è che la squadra perderà le sicurezze che aveva per far quadrato attorno a questo fake capitano, un capitano strano rispetto ai soliti, perché generalmente il capitano peggior in campo ad ogni partita si vede piuttosto raramente.
Lasciando da parte per un attimo i problemi a livello posturale questo qui a livello di personalità sembra uno di quei giocatorini che sono stati premiati senza motivo fino a trovarsi in una situazione talmente più grande di loro che finiscono per combinare casini ad ogni partita, una minchiata grave ogni 60 minuti, un po' come se avessimo puntato forte su Borini fino a farlo diventare capitano per impegno e dedizione, più o meno con Romagna siamo a questi livelli qui e forse, dico forse, Borini un pelo di personalità in più ce l'aveva eccome.
Fosse per me, cambio di fascia immediato e cessione già a gennaio, forse un somaro che se lo piglia lo troviamo...


----------



## joker07 (6 Novembre 2020)

Da quando è rientrato questo qua prendiamo gol a grappoli, purtroppo non è all'altezza, speriamo che arrivi altro al suo posto a gennaio, qualcuno di veloce e tatticamente valido.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Richieste eccessive. Ha 3 opzioni: Contratto giusto al Milan (con conseguente cessione possibile), fare la riserva nella Juve che forse é disposta a starpagarlo o trovare qualche societa inglese che strapaga giocatori mediocri ( e di queste ce ne sono in abbondanza)



Guarda, fosse per me cercherei immediatamente un acquirente per gennaio, sia per lui che per Calhanoglu (magari lo United pieno di soldi un indennizzo ce lo paga). L'unico dubbio che ho a riguardo è che una loro cessione possa avere un effetto negativo sul morale del gruppo.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2020)

Per me il rigore di ieri sera è stato veramente un regalo arbitrale.....ma detto questo, come si fa a questi livelli a metter le mani sulla schiena dell'avversario in questo modo!? Roba da esordienti ragazzi, non da professionisti.

La spinta di Romagnoli non era tale da fischiare il calcio di rigore, mi pare evidente, ma l'attaccante è stato furbo ad accentuarla e si sa fin dai pulcini che le mani sulla schiena dell'avversario sono sempre punite con il fallo.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma questo si è sempre saputo, infatti spesse volte risolvono i guai Kessie o i terzini che sono molto veloci, in poche parole se vogliamo giocare a tutto campo poi quando prendiamo una ripartenza vanno quasi sempre in area, 'sto Romagna qui marca a 2 metri quando in teoria al suo posto dovrebbe giocare un giocatore molto più potente e veloce proprio per intervenire meglio in quelle situazioni in cui attaccando subiamo un mezzo contropiede.
> Il mio terrore ora è che la squadra perderà le sicurezze che aveva per far quadrato attorno a questo fake capitano, un capitano strano rispetto ai soliti, perché generalmente il capitano peggior in campo ad ogni partita si vede piuttosto raramente.
> Lasciando da parte per un attimo i problemi a livello posturale questo qui a livello di personalità sembra uno di quei giocatorini che sono stati premiati senza motivo fino a trovarsi in una situazione talmente più grande di loro che finiscono per combinare casini ad ogni partita, una minchiata grave ogni 60 minuti, un po' come se avessimo puntato forte su Borini fino a farlo diventare capitano per impegno e dedizione, più o meno con Romagna siamo a questi livelli qui e forse, dico forse, Borini un pelo di personalità in più ce l'aveva eccome.
> Fosse per me, cambio di fascia immediato e cessione già a gennaio, forse un somaro che se lo piglia lo troviamo...


Invece con il verona titolare 100%


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Comunque è un peccato che Sipno sia stato bananato, io avrei voluto davvero che ci spiegasse che cosa l’ha portato a questo suo amore sprocedato per il Capitone, cioè ieri ha avuto il coraggio di dire che Romagnoli “non ha sbagliato nulla”. 

Boh. Sinceramente penso che pure la mamma di Romagnoli avrebbe difficoltà a difenderlo così a spada tratta sempre e comunque, ad avere questa fede cieca e totale nelle sue qualità. Non ho mai letto una critica nei suoi confronti mentre uno come Bennacer non aspettava altro che facesse un errore per massacrarlo.

Misteri della vita.


----------



## malos (6 Novembre 2020)

Mi fanno tenerezza quelli che dicono vendiamolo a 20,30,40,50.....ma secondo voi sono tutti scemi? In tempi di covid poi. Intanto si panchina poi si spera che raiolone gli trovi una sistemazione. Meglio Gabbia se si è ristabilito visto che l'ha avuta dura.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con Kjaer si, Romagnoli invece rischierebbe di far calare di rendimento pure lui.



Secondo me, Romagnoli è uno di quei giocatori “di reparto”, ovvero uno di quei giocatori di buona qualità che rendono solo quando sono messi in un contesto adatto a mettere in evidenza i loro pregi e a nascondere i loro difetti: in altre parole, è un giocatore che non riesce a camminare con le sue gambe, ma che necessita di qualcuno a fianco che lo aiuti (almeno, in una grande squadra: in una che lotta al massimo per l’EL potrebbe andare bene). Ecco perché, secondo me, uno come Manōlas avrebbe potuto giocare in coppia con Romagnoli: il greco ha quelle qualità che possono aiutare il romano. Ed è qui che si gioca la differenza fra un buon mestierante e un top del ruolo: Manōlas ti può far svoltare un reparto (a Roma ha sempre avuto compagni di reparto improponibili o quasi), Alessio necessita di qualcuno che lo faccia svoltare.
Qualche tempo fa, paragonavo Bonucci a Romagnoli e tu mi facevi notare la differenza fra i due. Riflettendoci bene, non posso che darti ragione: Bonucci, pur con tutti i suoi limiti, ha delle caratteristiche ben specifiche, caratteristiche che lo rendono un difensore atipico ma comunque di livello europeo; Romagnoli, invece, è un buon centrale di livello nazionale che può dire la sua in contesti che puntano al massimo al sesto posto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Novembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Mi fanno tenerezza quelli che dicono vendiamolo a 20,30,40,50.....ma secondo voi sono tutti scemi? In tempi di covid poi. Intanto si panchina poi si spera che raiolone gli trovi una sistemazione. Meglio Gabbia se si è ristabilito visto che l'ha avuta dura.



se non sbaglio dovrebbe esserci anche una % da versare alla roma in caso di vendita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Romagnoli è uno di quei giocatori “di reparto”, ovvero uno di quei giocatori di buona qualità che rendono solo quando sono messi in un contesto adatto a mettere in evidenza i loro pregi e a nascondere i loro difetti: in altre parole, è un giocatore che non riesce a camminare con le sue gambe, ma che necessita di qualcuno a fianco che lo aiuti (almeno, in una grande squadra: in una che lotta al massimo per l’EL potrebbe andare bene). Ecco perché, secondo me, uno come Manōlas avrebbe potuto giocare in coppia con Romagnoli: il greco ha quelle qualità che possono aiutare il romano. Ed è qui che si gioca la differenza fra un buon mestierante e un top del ruolo: Manōlas ti può far svoltare un reparto (a Roma ha sempre avuto compagni di reparto improponibili o quasi), Alessio necessita di qualcuno che lo faccia svoltare.
> Qualche tempo fa, paragonavo Bonucci a Romagnoli e tu mi facevi notare la differenza fra i due. Riflettendoci bene, non posso che darti ragione: Bonucci, pur con tutti i suoi limiti, ha delle caratteristiche ben specifiche, caratteristiche che lo rendono un difensore atipico ma comunque di livello europeo; Romagnoli, invece, è un buon centrale di livello nazionale che può dire la sua in contesti che puntano al massimo al sesto posto.



Esatto. 

Ovviamente esagera chi, in questo topic, parla di “difensore da Serie B”, o di “peggior centrale della Serie A”. Ho letto anche messaggi di questo tenore.

La verità è che Romagnoli è roba da Europa League, da sesto posto per l’appunto. In una squadra che punta a qualificarsi all’EL è perfetto.

Per questo dico che è meglio venderlo invece che sperare di prendere un difensore che lo faccia svoltare. Anche perché coi soldi della sua vendita puoi finanziare l’ammortamento di un difensore più forte di lui.

Inoltre un difensore che dovesse coprire gli enormi limiti di Romagnoli in campo aperto e nell’1 vs 1, ma più in generale ogni volta che si alza la difesa, come una grande squadra deve fare, secondo me alla lunga si “esaurirebbe” a dover lavorare per due. Perché Romagnoli in una difesa alta è semplicemente inservibile.

Riguardo a Bonucci io infatti lo considero un Romagnoli più forte. Sempre comunque un difensore mediocre eh, che senza Barzagli e Chiellini avrebbe fatto una brutta fine.


----------



## The P (13 Novembre 2020)

Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che Gabbia rientrato dal Covid dopo 2 settimane mi ha dato un sentore di maggior affidabilità di Romagnoli dopo una manciata di partite.

Ok che il capitano ha saltato parte di stagione o di preparazione, ma al di là della forma fisica dovrebbe avere un esperienza nello stare in campo che Gabbia si sogna. E invece mi è parso il contrario, Gabbia molto più attento e preciso, sopratutto sugli anticipi e le marcature preventive rispetto a Romagnoli.

Ho pure la maglia di Romagnoli, ma mi sembra in netta involuzione. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che Gabbia rientrato dal Covid dopo 2 settimane mi ha dato un sentore di maggior affidabilità di Romagnoli dopo una manciata di partite.
> 
> Ok che il capitano ha saltato parte di stagione o di preparazione, ma al di là della forma fisica dovrebbe avere un esperienza nello stare in campo che Gabbia si sogna. E invece mi è parso il contrario, Gabbia molto più attento e preciso, sopratutto sugli anticipi e le marcature preventive rispetto a Romagnoli.
> 
> Ho pure la maglia di Romagnoli, ma mi sembra in netta involuzione. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Purtroppo giocatore con deficienze croniche,nessuna speranza che possono migliorare perché sono cose innate che ti da madre natura, e che non possono migliorare nel tempo.

Diciamo che il suo difetto più grande sta nella lentezza, che poi porta una serie di altri problemi.

Cerca sempre l'anticipo, per cercare di non farsi puntare altrimenti lo salterebbe anche un bambino di 3 anni.

Problemi posturali, problemi a correre al indietro, problemi ad accorciare su l'uomo.

Poi non sembra neanche troppo sveglio mentalmente, la spinta alle spalle che ha causato l'ultimo rigore e da matita blu, un gesto talmente stupido che lascia senza parole e a noi senza 2 punti.

Da vendere,da regalare basta che stia lontano da noi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2020)

Questo era uno dei più grandi talenti italiani come difensore. Stiam messi malissimo.

In Francia, Germania ed Olanda stanno uscendo fior di giocatori. Si sono aggiornati, noi rimaniamo indietro.

Il confronto è davvero impietoso. Solo con Bastoni e Lovato forse si vede qualcosa di buono, ma comunque anni luce lontani da certi profili


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Questo era uno dei più grandi talenti italiani come difensore. Stiam messi malissimo.
> 
> In Francia, Germania ed Olanda stanno uscendo fior di giocatori. Si sono aggiornati, noi rimaniamo indietro.
> 
> Il confronto è davvero impietoso. Solo con Bastoni e Lovato forse si vede qualcosa di buono, ma comunque anni luce lontani da certi profili



Eppure la scuola italiana era la numero 1 per difensori.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Eppure la scuola italiana era la numero 1 per difensori.



Perché prima i ragazzini giocavano a pallone negli oratori, nei giardini, in ogni fazzoletto di terra. Vivevano nella realtà.

Adesso si baloccano alla PS o sui social (quando va bene).


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché prima i ragazzini giocavano a pallone negli oratori, nei giardini, in ogni fazzoletto di terra. Vivevano nella realtà.
> 
> Adesso si baloccano alla PS o sui social (quando va bene).


È proprio vero,però che tristezza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Eppure la scuola italiana era la numero 1 per difensori.



La maledetta marcatura a zona ha rovinato la miglior scuola calcistica al mondo (per quel che riguardava i difensori). Bisognerebbe tornare all’antico sapere.

Ma va detto che è un problema più generalizzato, perché quando i massimi talenti che produci si chiamano Bastoni, Verratti, Belotti, Chiesa, Zaniolo e Immobile, tu che 20 anni fa avevi gente come Maldini, Costacurta, Cannavaro, Albertini, Baggio, Totti, Del Piero, Vieri e Inzaghi, capisci che qualcosa è andato enormemente storto.

Ma viviamo in un medioevo calcistico generalizzato, basta guardare anche la Spagna, il Brasile, l’Argentina. In particolare Italia, Brasile e Argentina non sono mai state così povere di campioni come in questo periodo (il fatto che Paqueta abbia trovato spazio nella Selecao dice tutto).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché prima i ragazzini giocavano a pallone negli oratori, nei giardini, in ogni fazzoletto di terra. Vivevano nella realtà.
> 
> Adesso si baloccano alla PS o sui social (quando va bene).



Guarda che i videogiochi e i social esistono anche all'estero eh, anzi, da noi ste mode arrivano sempre in ritardo, i videogiochi magari no, ma i social da noi arrivano sempre in ritardo, è stato così per facebook, instagram, Twitter, snapchat ecc.
Poi non sono d'accordo proprio sullo sviluppo sociale di cui parli .. Di solito chi gioca ai videogiochi ci gioca proprio perché escluso dal gruppo di chi di solito gioca a calcio ed è anche bravo, almeno così è stato per me. E lo vedo intorno a me con gente che ancora oggi gioca a calcio,mentre io poi crescendo mi sono spostato sugli sport da combattimento. 

Magari diciamo che i ragazzini in mezzo alla strada non ci stanno più per tanti motivi.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Guarda che i videogiochi e i social esistono anche all'estero eh, anzi, da noi ste mode arrivano sempre in ritardo



Boh, e allora, a parità, adesso forse sono molto più fessi i ragazzini itagliani.

Detto questo, un mio amico che manda (mandava) il figlio a giocare alle scuole calcio, mi ha raccontato di episodi da rincretinire, c'è la mafia pure lì, con genitori fuori di testa.

Sarà anche per quello, non lo so.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Boh, e allora, a parità, adesso forse sono molto più fessi i ragazzini itagliani.
> 
> Detto questo, un mio amico che manda (mandava) il figlio a giocare alle scuole calcio, mi ha raccontato di episodi da rincretinire, c'è la mafia pure lì, con genitori fuori di testa.
> 
> Sarà anche per quello, non lo so.


Che i genitori ormai non ci stanno tanto con la testa e sacrosanto.
Quando vedi mamme "e io ne ho viste" diventare delle vere e proprie hooligans quando il figlio gioca, con insulti,parolacce da lasciare sbigottiti, beh allora c'è qualcosa che non funziona più.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Guarda che i videogiochi e i social esistono anche all'estero eh, anzi, da noi ste mode arrivano sempre in ritardo, i videogiochi magari no, ma i social da noi arrivano sempre in ritardo, è stato così per facebook, instagram, Twitter, snapchat ecc.
> Poi non sono d'accordo proprio sullo sviluppo sociale di cui parli .. Di solito chi gioca ai videogiochi ci gioca proprio perché escluso dal gruppo di chi di solito gioca a calcio ed è anche bravo, almeno così è stato per me. E lo vedo intorno a me con gente che ancora oggi gioca a calcio,mentre io poi crescendo mi sono spostato sugli sport da combattimento.
> 
> Magari diciamo che i ragazzini in mezzo alla strada non ci stanno più per tanti motivi.


Che i ragazzini non stanno più in mezzo a una strada è vero.

Però se mi dici che i ragazzi di oggi amano il calcio come l'amava mo noi, di tanti anni fa,questo non è vero e tu lo sai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che i ragazzini non stanno più in mezzo a una strada è vero.
> 
> Però se mi dici che i ragazzi di oggi amano il calcio come l'amava mo noi, di tanti anni fa,questo non è vero e tu lo sai.



Secondo me vi sbagliate, come al solito "ai tempi miei" 

Io ragazzino lo sono stato fino a nemmeno 10 anni fa e di gente che giocava a pallone ne ho vista e tanta. Anzi ho visto anche un sacco di ragazzi che hanno sprecato il loro talento e di certo non era per i videogiochi


----------



## Raryof (19 Novembre 2020)

Che pena, il capitano del Milan che si fa ammonire mentre fa il riscaldamento in una partita stravinta dall'Italia, un capitano che chiede pure 5 pippi l'anno e in nazionale è dietro a Bonucci, Chiellini, Acerbi, Bastoni e Mancini, ci metto pure D'Ambrosio nel caso si dovesse passare a 3 dietro in alcune situazioni. Il sesto centrale della nazionale ma intoccabile nel Milan?
Fuori dalle balle il prima possibile, immensa vergogna essere rappresentati da un giocatore che durante il riscaldamento riesce a farsi ammonire in una partita senza patemi d'animo, Acerbi e Bastoni, gli stessi che avevo identificato come "di molto" superiori a lui sotto tutti i punti di vista sono ovviamente sopra a lui, ma a questo punto qui mi viene pure da dire che come personalità il super capitone sia addirittura inferiore a loro e questo dopo 2 anni da capitano, il che fa rabbrividire se ci pensate.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che pena, il capitano del Milan che si fa ammonire mentre fa il riscaldamento in una partita stravinta dall'Italia, un capitano che chiede pure 5 pippi l'anno e in nazionale è dietro a Bonucci, Chiellini, Acerbi, Bastoni e Mancini, ci metto pure D'Ambrosio nel caso si dovesse passare a 3 dietro in alcune situazioni. Il sesto centrale della nazionale ma intoccabile nel Milan?
> Fuori dalle balle il prima possibile, immensa vergogna essere rappresentati da un giocatore che durante il riscaldamento riesce a farsi ammonire in una partita senza patemi d'animo, Acerbi e Bastoni, gli stessi che avevo identificato come "di molto" superiori a lui sotto tutti i punti di vista sono ovviamente sopra a lui, ma a questo punto qui mi viene pure da dire che come personalità il super capitone sia addirittura inferiore a loro e questo dopo 2 anni da capitano, il che fa rabbrividire se ci pensate.



Infatti già il fatto che Romagnoli sia titolare al Milan è un problema, che ne sia il capitano è un problema enorme, perché vuol dire che il Milan aveva proprio cessato di esistere, parliamoci chiaro.

È il peggior capitano della nostra storia, Montolivo a parte. Proprio il simbolo del milan “minore”, del Milan degradato a club normale che più normale non si può, del Diavolo degradato ad anonima pecorella perdente in mezzo ad un gregge sconfinato di altre pecorelle perdenti.

Il Milan è quello di Capitan Nordahl, Liedholm, Cesare Maldini, Rivera, Baresi, Paolo Maldini...

Il milan di Capitani come Montolivo e Romagnoli non è manco la controfigura del Milan che fin da inizio anni ‘50 (perché sono esistiti dei grandissimi Milan anche prima di Berlusconi, Milan capaci di vincere tutto ciò che c’era da vincere più volte, anche se Mediaset per 30 anni ha raccontato la Novella secondo la quale prima di Berlusconi fossimo una specie di Lazio deluxe ) si è imposto in Italia e all’estero come club leggendario.


----------



## Raryof (19 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti già il fatto che Romagnoli sia titolare al Milan è un problema, che ne sia il capitano è un problema enorme, perché vuol dire che il Milan aveva proprio cessato di esistere, parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> È il peggior capitano della nostra storia, Montolivo a parte. Proprio il simbolo del Milan “minore”, del Milan degradato a club normale che più normale non si può, del Diavolo degradato ad anonima pecorella perdente in mezzo ad un gregge sconfinato di pecorelle perdenti.



Non è chiaramente l'uomo su cui dovrà poggiarsi il Milan dall'anno prossimo in poi, già ora non ha più senso, cioè ma questo lo si vede, lo si sente ogni partita di più ed era abbastanza scontato che un Milan superiore allo schifo degli ultimi anni avrebbe esposto alcuni giocatori a delle brutte figure.
Purtroppo paghiamo a caro prezzo gli ultimi anni, perché quando vuoi liberarti di un capitano l'unica via che hai è la cessione, degradare qualcuno non ha senso perché poi ti giocherebbe contro, il fatto che vada a scadenza è un'opportunità da sfruttare e non un peso, il giocatore ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza anche se ha comunque diversi mesi per far semiricredere l'ambiente.
Non vedo molti sbocchi sinceramente, può solo beneficiare del lavoro dei compagni che avranno sempre una zavorra dietro "non in condizione ottimale".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non è chiaramente l'uomo su cui dovrà poggiarsi il Milan dall'anno prossimo in poi, già ora non ha più senso, cioè ma questo lo si vede, lo si sente ogni partita di più ed era abbastanza scontato che un Milan superiore allo schifo degli ultimi anni avrebbe esposto alcuni giocatori a delle brutte figure.
> Purtroppo paghiamo a caro prezzo gli ultimi anni, perché quando vuoi liberarti di un capitano l'unica via che hai è la cessione, degradare qualcuno non ha senso perché poi ti giocherebbe contro, il fatto che vada a scadenza è un'opportunità da sfruttare e non un peso, il giocatore ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza anche se ha comunque diversi mesi per far semiricredere l'ambiente.
> Non vedo molti sbocchi sinceramente, può solo beneficiare del lavoro dei compagni che avranno sempre una zavorra dietro "non in condizione ottimale".



Perfetto. Quoto al 300%.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti già il fatto che Romagnoli sia titolare al Milan è un problema, che ne sia il capitano è un problema enorme, perché vuol dire che il Milan aveva proprio cessato di esistere, parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> È il peggior capitano della nostra storia, Montolivo a parte. Proprio il simbolo del milan “minore”, del Milan degradato a club normale che più normale non si può, del Diavolo degradato ad anonima pecorella perdente in mezzo ad un gregge sconfinato di altre pecorelle perdenti.
> 
> ...



Quoto.
Nessun dubbio ibra sarebbe il capitano ideale in questo momento ma anche kjaer o Kessie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Nessun dubbio ibra sarebbe il capitano ideale in questo momento ma anche kjaer o Kessie.



Io ho sempre visto Kessie come capitano ideale per il post-Ibra, più ancora che Donnarumma. Il fatto che il nostro vegliardo (come dico sempre Kessie è un cinquasettenne che sembra un quarantenne e si fa passare per ventiquattrenne  ) sia stato soprannominato “il Presidente”, nello spogliatoio, la dice lunga, per me.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Novembre 2020)

Effettivamente Kessie e 24 anni fanno un po sorridere.....avrà 60 anni lol


----------



## Mika (19 Novembre 2020)

Quando Romagnoli andrà via chi sarà il prossimo ad essere preso di mira?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente Kessie e 24 anni fanno un po sorridere.....avrà 60 anni lol



Fonti affidabili mi dicono che Kessie avrebbe scelto, come sua data di nascita “ufficiale”, quella che in realtà è la data di nascita della sua secondogenita (che, sempre stando a queste fonti, gli avrebbe appena dato un nipotino, e pare che sia proprio la nascita del nipotino nato a Maggio che ha infuso il nostro vecchio Kessie di nuova energia).


----------



## Raryof (19 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fonti affidabili mi dicono che Kessie avrebbe scelto, come sua data di nascita “ufficiale”, quella che in realtà è la data di nascita della sua secondogenita (che, sempre stando a queste fonti, gli avrebbe appena dato un nipotino, e pare che sia proprio la nascita del nipotino nato a Maggio che ha infuso il nostro vecchio Kessie di nuova energia).



Kessie è nato il 29 febbraio, ecco perché.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Novembre 2020)

oggi attento e senza sbavature


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Novembre 2020)

Fatemi capire

Scarso contro i piccoletti perché lentissimo, perde 10 metri a Politano in mezzo secondo

Scarso contro i grossi perché senza fisico, perde contro un mostro come Lukaku e ok, ma contro Pignatone PERDIO

Che difensore è? E' esattamente il Bonera, è Bonera in tutto e per tutto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Novembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire
> 
> Scarso contro i piccoletti perché lentissimo, perde 10 metri a Politano in mezzo secondo
> 
> ...



Concordo. Partita Negativa. Abbiamo vinto nonostante Romagnoli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Novembre 2020)

Questo giocatore al momento rappresenta un problema serio. Sempre peggio. Ok che il Napoli é un brutto cliente, ma oggi ha fatto alcune cose veramente indegne. Kjaer in confronto sembra proprio Beckenbauer.



emamilan99 ha scritto:


> oggi attento e senza sbavature



Eh? Oggi é stato di nuovo abbastanza disastroso.

Si fa saltare in modo orrendo da Politano dopo pochi minuti.
Fa un paio di uscite/anticipi provati dove finisce ad andare a farfalle e lascia un autostrada in difesa. Fortunatamente Kjaer ha sempre ripiegato.
Sul gol del Napoli non é colpevole.
Subito dopo il 3-1 il Napoli attacca e lui riceve palla in area, deve spazzarla ed invece la perde e regala una buona occasione al Napoli.

Insomma, anche oggi ha fatto veramente male. Siamo solo fortunati che i suoi errori non sono stati sfruttati come nelle partite precedenti.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2020)

Scarsissimo, di una pochezza imbarazzante.
Lento e difende con le mani dietro la schiena, lo odio.


----------



## Love (22 Novembre 2020)

spiace dirlo ma la sensazione è che sia il nostro punto debole...magari sbaglio...ma la sensazione è questa.


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Novembre 2020)

A volte imbarazzante. E’ l’anello debole della squadra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> oggi attento e senza sbavature



Si come no, a momenti Kjaer si rompeva per rimediare ad una sua vaccata. Questo è da spedire su Aldebaran ASAP.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Novembre 2020)

Insomma, nel primo tempo si è perso un paio di volte politano con kjaer che per poco si stirava, nel secondo tempo malissimo su petagna


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2020)

è un buco nero ragazzi e non accenna a riprendersi...


----------



## LukeLike (22 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> oggi attento e senza sbavature


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si come no, a momenti Kjaer si rompeva per rimediare ad una sua vaccata. Questo è da spedire su Aldebaran ASAP.



Non che io voglia difenderlo però oggi 1 gol preso casualmente e per il resto Napoli contenuto bene.
Sapete che non mi piace e che lo venderei ma almeno oggi mi sembra eccessivo criticarlo.


----------



## malos (22 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> oggi attento e senza sbavature



Bravo un po' di ironia a quest'ora va bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Non che io voglia difenderlo però oggi 1 gol preso casualmente e per il resto Napoli contenuto bene.
> Sapete che non mi piace e che lo venderei ma almeno oggi mi sembra eccessivo criticarlo.



Si ma la vaccata la infila sempre, e oggi a momenti ci costava l’infortunio di Kjaer. Poi Petagna l’ha trattato come la sua putt.anella, ha fatto quello che voleva con lui. 

Per carità, non è stato disastroso come altre volte, ma se Kjaer si fosse infortunato per rimediare ad una sua vaccata sinceramente non so come l’avrei presa.



malos ha scritto:


> Bravo un po' di ironia a quest'ora va bene.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2020)

Soffro per Gabbia panchinato.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Novembre 2020)

Per non parlare del fatto che nei minuti iniziali si fa saltare come un pivello da Politano in una azione che avrebbe potuto portare al vantaggio partenopeo.


----------



## malos (22 Novembre 2020)

Ed è pure capitano....sarà un problema grosso questo non so come faranno a venirne fuori. Chiaro che sarebbe da cedere lo sa meglio di tutti noi Maldini. Mah vedremo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Non che io voglia difenderlo però oggi 1 gol preso casualmente e per il resto Napoli contenuto bene.
> Sapete che non mi piace e che lo venderei ma almeno oggi mi sembra eccessivo criticarlo.



E' come quando hai l'auto in riserva e tornando a casa da lavoro distrutto dici "babè domani faccio benza", poi il giorno dopo fai tardi per il lavoro ma miracolosamente ci arrivi, poi esci di nuovo distrutto e vuoi solo andare a casa, imbocchi l'autostrada, c'è traffico, finisce la riserva e sei fott...

Bisogna agire a Gennaio, Romagnoli è un problema serio, questi parlano di rinnovo


----------



## bmb (23 Novembre 2020)

L'arrancata su Politano (che è velocissimo, per carità) è un pugno nello stomaco. E ci stava pure per costare il centrale, quello buono, dopo 5 minuti.


----------



## The P (23 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore al momento rappresenta un problema serio. Sempre peggio. Ok che il Napoli é un brutto cliente, ma oggi ha fatto alcune cose veramente indegne. Kjaer in confronto sembra proprio Beckenbauer.



lo avevo scritto settimana scorsa, è paradossale ma Matteo Gabbia oggi mi da molte più sicurezze.
Non so cosa gli sia successe, ma ho visto pochi difensori al mondo scarsi come il Romagnoli di oggi. Acerbi e Sokratis al milan furono bollati come bidoni e fatti fuori per molto molto meno.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Novembre 2020)

Ieri abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE Romagnoli, brutto bruttissimo da dire del capitano del Milan ma è la verità. Si è fatto portar fuori come un novellino dai trequarti, ha sbagliato svariate volte il tempo di uscita trovandosi nella terra di nessuno e costringendo a turno Kjaer, Kessiè e Theo a coprire i suoi svarioni, Petagna gli gioca addosso manco fosse Ibra e non la vede mai...nell'area piccola la ciabatta e la passa a Mertens...insomma un disastro. Se non da segni evidenti di miglioramento a breve spiace dirlo ma va lasciato andare considerando pure il fatto che col suino le richieste per il rinnovo saranno monstre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Novembre 2020)

Io voglio ancora credere che migliorerà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Novembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> ho visto pochi difensori al mondo scarsi come il Romagnoli di oggi.



Non è mai stato molto diverso da questo, tranne nel Milan Gattusiano, dove si trovava bene perché difendevamo bassi, compatti e tutti sottopalla, e quindi anche un bradipo come lui e scarso in marcatura risaltava e sembrava un muro. Ma in quel Milan sembrava forte difensivamente pure Mosucchio, che ha gli stessi difetti di Romagnoli perfino più accentuati. Certo ora forse è al suo minimo in termini di forma, ma non scordiamoci il Romagnoli visto in tutto il 2019/2020: sia con Giampaolo che con Pioli ha fatto pena, perché difendevamo alti, e anche nel post-Covid è stato tra i più deludenti nonostante beneficiasse della presenza di Kjaer e di una squadra in crescita. Persino Calabria è cresciuto enormemente, tranne lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'arrancata su Politano (che è velocissimo, per carità) è un pugno nello stomaco. E ci stava pure per costare il centrale, quello buono, dopo 5 minuti.



È orribile da vedere orribile.

È proprio goffo come corre, non riesce ad alzare i piedi da terra, sembra come uno che corra con una banana nel sedere.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2020)

E' davvero snervante.. 5 mln di euro. Io darei 5 mln di mazzate sui denti (cit Gattuso)


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2020)

Allo stato attuale con un difensore centrale così scarso, goffo, sempre in affanno il 4231 non ha quasi più senso di esistere, è brutto dirlo perché gli altri non hanno avuto il minimo problema ma non possiamo permetterci di avere solo 2 cc in mezzo se poi dietro c'è un centrale che se puntato sbanda, che se arriva un pallone dentro l'area non la piglia mai e va in panico, chi ci ha tenuto in piedi è stato Kjaer e la solidità dei terzini, con un Theo molto migliorato a livello difensivo che non a caso negli ultimi mesi è stato molto più bloccato (anche in previsione di alcune sbandate da parte del capitone, sbandate viste nel derby, a Udine, col Lille, a Napoli).
Ho negli occhi pure io quello scatto di Politano, si vede un Romagnoli bloccato dalle sabbie mobili, esposto, chiaramente esposto in campo aperto, perché se questo a 19 anni giocava terzino e poi è passato centrale un motivo c'è sempre stato, solo che la "facile" transizione di un "talento" immenso non sembra essere arrivata alla giusta fine del suo percorso evolutivo ma forse ad una conclusione nel vero sensa della parola, netta ed insindacabile.


----------



## Lambro (24 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale con un difensore centrale così scarso, goffo, sempre in affanno il 4231 non ha quasi più senso di esistere, è brutto dirlo perché gli altri non hanno avuto il minimo problema ma non possiamo permetterci di avere solo 2 cc in mezzo se poi dietro c'è un centrale che se puntato sbanda, che se arriva un pallone dentro l'area non la piglia mai e va in panico, chi ci ha tenuto in piedi è stato Kjaer e la solidità dei terzini, con un Theo molto migliorato a livello difensivo che non a caso negli ultimi mesi è stato molto più bloccato (anche in previsione di alcune sbandate da parte del capitone, sbandate viste nel derby, a Udine, col Lille, a Napoli).
> Ho negli occhi pure io quello scatto di Politano, si vede un Romagnoli bloccato dalle sabbie mobili, esposto, chiaramente esposto in campo aperto, perché se questo a 19 anni giocava terzino e poi è passato centrale un motivo c'è sempre stato, solo che la "facile" transizione di un "talento" immenso non sembra essere arrivata alla giusta fine del suo percorso evolutivo ma forse ad una conclusione nel vero sensa della parola, netta ed insindacabile.



Permettimi, ma secondo te Pioli cambia schema perchè Romagnoli fa pietà, lo schema che ci ha dato 20 risultati utili consecutivi in campionato e ci ha reso come statistiche una delle squadre piu' forti e continue d'Europa, farà ben prima a cambiare Romagnoli no? 

Cos'è, è diventato intoccabile sto qua? io gli darei na pedata nel sedere e lo spedirei su Urano ed invece lo fanno capitano, quando abbiamo in squadra gente che quella fascia se la meriterebbe seduta stante (Kessie prima di tutti).


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Permettimi, ma secondo te Pioli cambia schema perchè Romagnoli fa pietà, lo schema che ci ha dato 20 risultati utili consecutivi in campionato e ci ha reso come statistiche una delle squadre piu' forti e continue d'Europa, farà ben prima a cambiare Romagnoli no?
> 
> Cos'è, è diventato intoccabile sto qua? io gli darei na pedata nel sedere e lo spedirei su Urano ed invece lo fanno capitano, quando abbiamo in squadra gente che quella fascia se la meriterebbe seduta stante (Kessie prima di tutti).



La squadra funziona ma il 4231 non è il modulo adatto ad un giocatore del genere, né il modulo né il tipo di gioco che vogliamo fare e visto che Romagnoli dovrà essere dei nostri almeno fino a fine stagione prima o poi il nodo arriverà al pettine, contando pure che a gennaio ci sarà la rogna Calha che voi nemmeno potete immaginare.
Ora che siamo in emergenza però si potrebbe provare, anche per vedere come reggerebbe uno scarso simile e come si comporterebbe quel cc con tutti i titolari in campo.
Non sto dicendo che dobbiamo sfankulare il 4231 ma non è eterno e ricordo sempre che AD ci gioca Saele che è da sempre un senza ruolo-esterno di centrocampo o difesa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Novembre 2020)

In una stagione così lui è sicuramente la nota stonata. Non ricordo una sua prestazione monstre.. anzi è stato appunto più volta la nota stonata. Se davvero sta battendo cassa è il momento di venderlo.. magari a Milenkovic vogliono far fare il centrale e pensano possa essergli superiore


----------



## malos (28 Novembre 2020)

Ma dopo quello che ha detto Maldini avranno ancora il coraggio di chiedere 5 per rinnovare?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Novembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma dopo quello che ha detto Maldini avranno ancora il coraggio di chiedere 5 per rinnovare?



Speriamo che, nel caso succeda, Maldini risponda con un rutto ben modulato (proprio perché Maldini ha troppa classe sarebbe meraviglioso vederlo andare out of character in questo modo  ).


----------



## malos (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi bene.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi ha giocato con personalità, mosso da uno spirito di rivalsa che mi auguro possa garantirgli altre buone prestazioni come quella di oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Novembre 2020)

Bisogna che trovi anche nelle prossime partite la concentrazione che aveva oggi, solo così può arrivare quella continuità che da tempo ci aspettiamo da lui.


----------



## Mika (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi ottima partita, gol che sblocca la partita e bene in difesa


----------



## LukeLike (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi bisogna dirgli bravo, non solo perché fa gol su calcio d'angolo, cosa più unica che rara per noi, ma perché lo stesso gol sblocca e indirizza la partita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi molto bene, molto molto molto bene ma che non sia una scusa per non intervenire a Gennaio in difesa.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi benissimo.

Ma contro le schiappe fa spesso bene.

Dai fai sto saltino di qualità...


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2020)

Forse le ultime dichiarazioni di Paolo gli anno messo un po' di pepe nell'ano, perché oggi è stato ottimo.


----------



## davoreb (29 Novembre 2020)

Dopo il goal l'ho visto sbloccato mentalmente.

Deve continuare cosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oggi benissimo.
> 
> Ma contro le schiappe fa spesso bene.
> 
> Dai fai sto saltino di qualità...




Spero che nel caso Paolo non si faccia fregare da un mese fatto bene (se dovesse giocare così fino a Gennaio).


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi Alessio bene in tante cose ma la fiorentina non aveva in campo quegli interpreti che lui soffre.
Senza voler assolutamente togliere nulla alla prestazione , anzi.
L'ha pure sbloccata e su corner !!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi Alessio bene in tante cose ma la fiorentina non aveva in campo quegli interpreti che lui soffre.
> Senza voler assolutamente togliere nulla alla prestazione , anzi.
> L'ha pure sbloccata e su corner !!!



Esatto fratello. Non facciamoci ingannare.


----------



## The P (29 Novembre 2020)

Mi accodo a quanto detto, oggi bene, ma speriamo non sia un fuoco di paglia.

Chissà che le parole di Maldini lo abbiano spronato, e chissà a chi fosse rivolo il "bla bla bla" dell'esultanza.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2020)

manca solo lui al salto di qualità, perfino Calabria sembra un altro


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Novembre 2020)

Per me molte critiche che ha ricevuto sono in parte esagerate. Ricordiamoci che ha fatto una preparazione pressoché nulla. Oggi ho visto una condizione ritrovata aldilà di tutto.
E si sa, spesso é la testa che accompagna la gamba.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2020)

Bene, anche se era la viola, eh. Comunque speriamo si dia una svegliata definitiva, una partita non fa testo.

I gesti polemici alla telecamera da evitare, specie da chi porta la fascia al braccio. Molto spiacevole.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Novembre 2020)

Romagnoli oggi ha fatto bene, ma non puo essere il centrale da mettere acconto a Kjaer " oggi monumentale insieme a Calabria ".

Non è quello che ci serve, oggi poteva risparmiarsi la sceneggiata,molto simile a quella che faceva Piattek quando segnava su rigore....anzi solo su rigore.

Queste sceneggiate dimostrano che Maldini ha colpito nel segno.

È un giocatore da squadra di metà classifica, non ci facciamo attrare da queste Sirene,che Sirene non sono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli oggi ha fatto bene, ma non puo essere il centrale da mettere acconto a Kjaer " oggi monumentale insieme a Calabria ".
> 
> Non è quello che ci serve, oggi poteva risparmiarsi la sceneggiata,molto simile a quella che faceva Piattek quando segnava su rigore....anzi solo su rigore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Novembre 2020)

ma secondo voi il bla bla bla era rivolto all' intervista di Maldini a DAZn dove dice che cerca un difensore bravo nell' 1vs1? bè in ogni caso ha funzionato visto che ha fatto finalmente una prestazione buona. caro Alessio siamo il Milan, e il livello si sta alzando paurosamente. Poche chiacchiere e gesti da circo e tanti fatti, come hai scritto


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I gesti polemici alla telecamera da evitare, specie da chi porta la fascia al braccio. Molto spiacevole.



L'ultimo a farlo è stato piontec.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'ultimo a farlo è stato piontec.



Beh, allora il futuro di carriera non è molto roseo, se viene condiviso anche dal nostro centrale, che magari un giorno diventerà ex.

A me questi atteggiamenti fanno imbestialire più che se facesse schifo calcisticamente. E' intollerabile un comportamento del genere.

Spero che Paolo lo registri mentalmente e gliela faccia pagare, nel caso il gesto abbia avuto anche lui come bersaglio.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora il futuro di carriera non è molto roseo, se viene condiviso anche dal nostro centrale, che magari un giorno diventerà ex.
> 
> A me questi atteggiamenti fanno imbestialire più che se facesse schifo calcisticamente. E' intollerabile un comportamento del genere.
> 
> Spero che Paolo lo registri mentalmente e gliela faccia pagare, nel caso il gesto abbia avuto anche lui come bersaglio.



Secondo me ha avuto proprio Maldini come bersaglio, tutti questi fringuelli di oggi pensano di essere uomini perché hanno i tatuaggi.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi il bla bla bla era rivolto all' intervista di Maldini a DAZn dove dice che cerca un difensore bravo nell' 1vs1? bè in ogni caso ha funzionato visto che ha fatto finalmente una prestazione buona. caro Alessio siamo il Milan, e il livello si sta alzando paurosamente. Poche chiacchiere e gesti da circo e tanti fatti, come hai scritto



Esatto!! Dopo mesi abbiamo visto una partita di Romagnoli SENZA PAURA... quindi Paolo fa benissimo nel BLA BLA BLA


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Novembre 2020)

Vabbè arrivano critiche e offese anche oggi..
Comunque oggi ho visto il grande milenkovic da 30 milioni in su'.. nel gioco aereo non ne ha presa una manco x sbaglio...


----------



## Alfred Edwards (29 Novembre 2020)

Boh raga sul palo si fa scappare Vlahovic e poi non riesce a recuperarlo e questo calcia indisturbato...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi il bla bla bla era rivolto all' intervista di Maldini a DAZn dove dice che cerca un difensore bravo nell' 1vs1? bè in ogni caso ha funzionato visto che ha fatto finalmente una prestazione buona. caro Alessio siamo il Milan, e il livello si sta alzando paurosamente. Poche chiacchiere e gesti da circo e tanti fatti, come hai scritto



Mi auguro di tutto cuore che il bersaglio polemico non sia Maldini. Lo dico a malincuore, visto che ho sempre difeso Romagnoli: se si fosse realmente rivolto a Paolo in questi termini, dovrebbe provare sulla sua pelle le celebri "bastonate sui denti" di Gattuso. Letterali o metaforiche, non sta a me deciderlo


----------



## Kayl (29 Novembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro di tutto cuore che il bersaglio polemico non sia Maldini. Lo dico a malincuore, visto che ho sempre difeso Romagnoli: se si fosse realmente rivolto a Paolo in questi termini, dovrebbe provare sulla sua pelle le celebri "bastonate sui denti" di Gattuso. Letterali o metaforiche, non sta a me deciderlo



gli bastava dire "per tutti quelli che dicono che senza Ibra non facciamo niente."


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Boh raga sul palo si fa scappare Vlahovic e poi non riesce a recuperarlo e questo calcia indisturbato...



Ma si dai, ora ha fatto una partita decente e tutti a sgrillettarsi.

Pare la storia di Piatek (intendiamoci, Romagnoli è molto meglio nel suo ruolo di quanto Piatek fosse nel suo, è solo un esempio) che siccome fece una partita decente a Bologna a Dicembre 2019 c’era già gente che sul forum scriveva “forse forse Ibra non ci serve”. Come no.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si dai, ora ha fatto una partita decente e tutti a sgrillettarsi.
> 
> Pare la storia di Piatek (intendiamoci, Romagnoli è molto meglio nel suo ruolo di quanto Piatek fosse nel suo, è solo un esempio) che siccome fece una partita decente a Bologna a Dicembre 2019 c’era già gente che sul forum scriveva “forse forse Ibra non ci serve”. Come no.



La differenza che in difesa non c'e nessun Ibra sul mercato... con uno così in difesa lo scudetto sarebbe quasi matemático... Io non son sicuro que Kabak o Simakan sia piú forte di Romagnoli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> La differenza che in difesa non c'e nessun Ibra sul mercato... con uno così in difesa lo scudetto sarebbe quasi matemático... Io non son sicuro que Kabak o Simakan sia piú forte di Romagnoli



Vuoi la verità? Nemmeno io lo sono (se parlassimo di Fofana invece lo sarei eccome, sicuro; così come lo sarei se parlassimo di Ajer, l’ho seguito parecchio negli ultimi mesi e, pur non essendo ai livelli di Fofana, sarebbe un upgrade enorme). Ma mi fido di Maldini, nel giudizio sui difensori.

Il più grande difensore della storia del calcio saprà ben giudicare le capacità in tal senso di altri giocatori, dico io.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vuoi la verità? Nemmeno io lo sono (se parlassimo di Fofana invece lo sarei eccome, sicuro; così come lo sarei se parlassimo di Ajer, l’ho seguito parecchio negli ultimi mesi e, pur non essendo ai livelli di Fofana, sarebbe un upgrade enorme). Ma mi fido di Maldini, nel giudizio sui difensori.
> 
> Il più grande difensore della storia del calcio saprà ben giudicare le capacità in tal senso di altri giocatori, dico io.



Concordo su Ajer, poi come sempre fiducia assoluta in Paolo su tutto e tutti.


----------



## Raryof (30 Novembre 2020)

Ieri l'ho visto bene lontano dall'area (come al solito), efficace in alcuni interventi difensivi sulla trequarti loro e addirittura sublime in un anticipo che poteva diventare un gol quasi certo.
Ma mi fermo lì perché poi all'interno dell'area ci ha sempre pensato l'altro, Romagnoli in area va in panico perché marca almeno mezzo metro più lontano di qualsiasi altro centrale e non ha la rapidità nello stretto per chiudere l'avversario facendo un intervento decisivo in 1 vs 1, questo sarà sempre il suo più grande limite, anche in marcatura, per dire, è sempre un "speriamo bene", troppo goffo per me, forse non capirà mai la differenza tra intervento in sicurezza e intervento da ingenuo..
E' un giocatore che non va esposto all'1 vs 1 se non ha copertura e in area quando puntato ha bisogno del raddoppio, difficile da pensare che si possa sempre andare in aiuto ma Kjaer con la sua sicurezza ha fatto esplodere uno come Calabria che aveva gli stessi difetti e mancanze di Romagnoli.
Giocatore per me non migliorabile ma questa è la mia opinione anche perché come punti forti vorrei vedere ben altra roba in più rispetto ad un golletto all'anno su angolo, soprattutto a livello di fisicità, velocità e appunto marcatura stretta, cattiva ma furba, come dimostra Kjaer, spero che Paolo parlasse di quello perché gli altri 3 invece hanno imparato a difendere di squadra non andando mai oltre i loro limiti.
Detto questo spero migliori ancora perché ha ancora parecchi mesi per dimostrare di non essere uno "zittitore" alla Piontek di turno.. ma deve svegliarsi perché situazione migliore per lui non poteva trovarla.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2020)

oggi bene il cap! Ale però fatti sentire con l'arbitro , stasera osceno


----------



## bmb (3 Dicembre 2020)

Ora bisogna tirare fuori le palle Alessio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2020)

sono l'unico che lo vede in crescita? diciamolo piano........

se viene fuori ora che manca il danese abbiamo proprio un gran culo, è la nostra stagione........
vediamo....


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono l'unico che lo vede in crescita? diciamolo piano........
> 
> se viene fuori ora che manca il danese abbiamo proprio un gran culo, è la nostra stagione........
> vediamo....



siamo in due... e ho pensato la stessa cosa ... sta a vedere che ora che manca kjaer con l'aiuto del buon Gabbia riesce a tenere in piedi la baracca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2020)

Anche oggi ha rischiato di rovinare la partita con le sue mani (anzi, il suo gomito). Non puo fare un intervento spensierato del genere ogni 1-2 partite.


----------



## bmb (6 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera molto bene.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Dicembre 2020)

Per me non malissimo stasera, anzi.


----------



## WeedoMilan (6 Dicembre 2020)

Molto bene oggi ma sull’ultimo cross è inciampato ed io sono MORTO


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo anche stasera. Io l'ho sempre difeso e per questo sono anche stato schernito. Avanti così.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2020)

Bene ok, ma la crescita di Gabbia è molto, ma molto, più impressionante.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche oggi ha rischiato di rovinare la partita con le sue mani (anzi, il suo gomito). Non puo fare un intervento spensierato del genere ogni 1-2 partite.



Anche oggi cosa? Sono 30 partite che non perdiamo, ma rovinato de che?.. e niente anche il raiolavirus offusca di brutto..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Dicembre 2020)

Finalmente partita da 6... contro dei cadaveri

L'importante era non stravaccare in assenza del dio vikingo, bravo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Da spedira sulla luna dopo questa stagione.
La non-marcatura sul primo gol del Genoa é qualcosa di inspiegabile. Cioe...proprio non ho alcuna spiegazione per quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Altri 2 punti persi per colpa sua, è una sciagura.


----------



## Love (16 Dicembre 2020)

quanto vuole raiola per questo????


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Una sciagura. Qua servirebbe un contatore dei gol che ha regalato agli avversari.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Altro soggetto da spedire via senza remora alcuna. Che piattola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Da cacciare assolutamente a pedate il prima possibile. Via a CALCI.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Via via dentro Ramos in estate a fare coppia con Kjaer ci serve gente cattiva e forte e non questo nestratroll


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi s'é fatto ammonire e ha causato un gol.
Rispetto a Kalulu e Gabbia dovrebbe essere lui a dare piu sicurezza, invece ormai Gabbia sembra quasi piu affidabile e Kalulu (acerbo , giovanissimo e centrale adattato) oggi non ha proprio fatto peggio di lui.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi s'é fatto ammonire e ha causato un gol.
> Rispetto a Kalulu e Gabbia dovrebbe essere lui a dare piu sicurezza, invece ormai Gabbia sembra quasi piu affidabile e Kalulu (acerbo , giovanissimo e centrale adattato) oggi non ha proprio fatto peggio di lui.


L'ammonizione me l'ero dimenticata, ma in effetti anche lì è stata una bella pirlata.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non fornisce sicurezza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Avrebbe anche rotto le palle.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Speravo che accanto a Kalulu crescesse.

Ennesimo messaggio alla dirigenza, questo vuole i soldi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Altro erroraccio, altra partita mediocre.
Peggio di Kalulu, altrochè.
Ormai non cresce piu e anzi peggiora, zero carattere.
Mi spiace ma è da spedire, stare qui rovina noi e lui.


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Da quando è tornato abbiamo iniziato a prendere gol come se piovesse.

Per me è realmente un giocatorino, un Ferrari del Sassuolo gli urina serenamente in testa al momento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Entro un anno diventa invendibile. 
Lo spediscano via al più presto se no ci ritroviamo un costoso peso morto in rosa.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Imbarazzante. Ogni azione offensiva verso la nostra porta, quando gioca lui con il brocco di turno al fianco (quindi tutti escluso Kjær), temo sempre che prendiamo il gol.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Entro un anno diventa invendibile.
> Lo spediscano via al più presto se no ci ritroviamo un costoso peso morto in rosa.



La situazione dei centrali sta diventando drammatica:

Kjaer -> 31 anni insostituibile
Romagnoli -> pippa difficilmente vendibile
Musacchio -> non rinnoverà al 99%
Duarte -> Dio ci scampi
Gabbia -> bravino, ma troppo acerbo
Kalulu -> come sopra

L'estate prossima Maldini dovrà fare i miracoli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La situazione dei centrali sta diventando drammatica:
> 
> Kjaer -> 31 anni insostituibile
> Romagnoli -> pippa difficilmente vendibile
> ...



Bisogna intervenire già a GENNAIO, senza palle di sorta e giustificazioni. Che il rabbino apra quello stramaledetto portafoglio più sigillato della gnagna delle suore dell’abbazia di Port-Royal, e che lo faccia alla svelta.


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Niente da fare, non ha fatto il salto di qualità che speravamo, anzi. Maldini sa meglio di noi che è inadeguato ma è dura sbolognarlo per tante ragioni.


----------



## koti (16 Dicembre 2020)

Quest'anno per rendimento pare proprio un Bonera a fine carriera, faceva meno danni a 20 anni appena arrivato.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La situazione dei centrali sta diventando drammatica:
> 
> Kjaer -> 31 anni insostituibile
> Romagnoli -> pippa difficilmente vendibile
> ...



Senza dimenticare Caldara che al 99% l'Atalanta non riscatterà.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dire a raiola ti do quello che vuoi x gigio in cambio mi porti un'offerta da 25 milioni x romagnoli a gennaio


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2020)

Da quando è rientrato lui, in campionato 13 gol subiti in 8 partite.
C'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per rendimento pare proprio un Bonera a fine carriera, faceva meno danni a 20 anni appena arrivato.
> 
> 
> 
> Senza dimenticare Caldara che al 99% l'Atalanta non riscatterà.



Lo riprenderei oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per rendimento pare proprio un Bonera a fine carriera, faceva meno danni a 20 anni appena arrivato.
> 
> 
> 
> Senza dimenticare Caldara che al 99% l'Atalanta non riscatterà.



Bonera gli era superiore in tutto. Questo, in qualsiasi sistema che non sia "giochiamo tutti bassi sottopalla", è più scarso di Alex.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Le ultime 15 partite giocate dal Milan tra Serie A e UEFA: Inter-Milan 1-3 *, Celtic-Milan 1-3 *, Milan-Roma 3-3 *, Milan-Sparta Praga 3-0 *, Udinese-Milan 1-2 *, Milan-Lille 0-3 *, Milan-Verona 2-2, Napoli-Milan 1-3 *, Lille-Milan 1-1, Milan-Fiorentina 2-0 *, Milan-Celtic 4-2*, Sampdoria-Milan 1-2*, Sparta Praga-Milan 0-1, Milan-Parma 2-2 *, Genoa-Milan 2-2 *.

19 goal subiti in 15 partite.

Affermare che dobbiamo andare avanti così e non fare innesti a Gennaio perché si rischierebbe di rompere l’armonia del gruppo per me si avvicina alla malafede.

Tralasciando poi il fatto che 19 goal subiti nelle ultime 15 partite è un dato gravissimo per una squadra che ha certe ambizioni, se stringiamo il cerchio alle partite contrassegnate con il *, cioè le partite che hanno come minimo comune denominatore la presenza del CAPITONE, otteniamo un dato ancora peggiore, cioè un DEVASTANTE dato di 17 RETI IN 12 partite. 

17 RETI IN 12 PARTITE CON QUESTA STRAMALEDETTA AMEBA IN CAMPO. Vedete voi se è possibile andare avanti così. Vedete voi, perché io la risposta me la sono già data.

Ultima cosa, ora farò un altro giochino, cioè considererò TUTTE le partite stagionali ufficiali senza la concubina di Raiola in campo: Shamrock-Milan 0-2, Milan-Bologna 2-0, Milan-Bodo 3-2, Crotone-Milan 0-2, Rio Ave-Milan 2-2, Milan-Spezia 3-0, poi le già citate sopra Milan-Verona 2-2, Lille-Milan 1-1 (dopo lo 0-3 dell’andata IN CASA col gran capitone titolare), Sparta Praga-Milan 0-1.

Con il Capitone titolare 17 RETI SUBITE IN 12 PARTITE, senza il Capitone titolare 7 RETI SUBITE IN 9 PARTITE. Razionalizzate pure il dato, fate quello che volete, ma io se fossi in voi mi farei una domanda e mi darei una risposta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Da quando è rientrato lui, in campionato 13 gol subiti in 8 partite.
> C'è qualcosa che non quadra.



Io personalmente ho un messaggio per il capitANO



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2020)

Questo è proprio una capra, da vendere il prima possibile appena rientreranno Gabbia e Kjaer perchè ci sta costando tantissimi gol e punti.


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le ultime 15 partite giocate dal Milan tra Serie A e UEFA: Inter-Milan 1-3 *, Celtic-Milan 1-3 *, Milan-Roma 3-3 *, Milan-Sparta Praga 3-0 *, Udinese-Milan 1-2 *, Milan-Lille 0-3 *, Milan-Verona 2-2, Napoli-Milan 1-3 *, Lille-Milan 1-1, Milan-Fiorentina 2-0 *, Milan-Celtic 4-2*, Sampdoria-Milan 1-2*, Sparta Praga-Milan 0-1, Milan-Parma 2-2 *, Genoa-Milan 2-2 *.
> 
> 19 goal subiti in 15 partite.
> 
> ...


Pur considerando Romagnoli un difensore non all’altezza di un club con altissime ambizioni, penso che quando una squadra prende tanti gol la colpa non sia mai di un singolo. Il 4-2-3-1 è un modulo a rischio per la fase difensiva perché richiede attenzione e sacrificio nella fase di non possesso. 
Spero che Pioli riesca a trovare la quadra senza rivoluzionare i meccanismi. Ricordo ancora con terrore quando dopo le prime 10 partite con una media di due gol a partita fatti e una caterva subita, Gattuso decise di rivoluzionare, anche a causa degli infortuni: continuammo a fare buoni risultati ma offrendo uno spettacolo da cortorcimento di budella perenne. Quella rosa era nettamente inferiore all’attuale quindi penso che quel non-gioco non lo vedremo, ma quando si vanno a toccare certi meccanismi tattici non si sa mai come possa andare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pur considerando Romagnoli un difensore non all’altezza di un club con altissime ambizioni, penso che quando una squadra prende tanti gol la colpa non sia mai di un singolo. Il 4-2-3-1 è un modulo a rischio per la fase difensiva perché richiede attenzione e sacrificio nella fase di non possesso.
> Spero che Pioli riesca a trovare la quadra senza rivoluzionare i meccanismi. Ricordo ancora con terrore quando dopo le prime 10 partite con una media di due gol a partita fatti e una caterva subita, Gattuso decise di rivoluzionare, anche a causa degli infortuni: continuammo a fare buoni risultati ma offrendo uno spettacolo da cortorcimento di budella perenne. Quella rosa era nettamente inferiore all’attuale quindi penso che quel non-gioco non lo vedremo, ma quando si vanno a toccare certi meccanismi tattici non si sa mai come possa andare.



Non è colpa solo di Romagnoli, mai detto questo, ma sicuramente di colpe ne ha eccome, non è casuale che senza di lui subiamo meno, per me.


----------



## Didaco (17 Dicembre 2020)

La cosa paradossale è che il nostro peggior titolare sia anche il capitano. 
A lungo andare per rimanere dovrebbe accettare un ruolo da comprimario e la perdita della fascia di capitano. La vedo difficile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2020)

Si, é sempre un discorso sulla fase difensiva, ma se guardiamo i gol subiti, si vede spesso la mano di Romagnoli:

- Rigore regalato contro il Lille
- Rigore causato contro l'Udinese
- Errore sul gol di Lukaku nel derby (errore piu grave di Tatarusanu)
- Errore sul primo gol di Destro
- Errore sul gol di Dzeko (errore grave anche di Donnarumma)
- Prima del rigore fasullo per la Roma Mikhitarian lo salta agevolmente (Romagnoli proprio non difende e lo fa passare) e tira, Tatarusano devia e poi arriva il rigore.
- Male sul gol di Mertens (va a vuoto)
(- Sui gol del Parma non é colpevole comunque in entrambi é un po nel No Man's Land)


Su 11 reti subite in campionato con lui in campo c'ha messo lo zampino in 6 (escludendo Parma perche li fanno male tutti e lui non é proprio coinvolto) - 55%.
Se invece guardiamo Kjaer, che le ha giocate tutte, faccio fatica a trovare un gol causato in modo simile a quelli causati da Romagnoli. (magari ci saranno 1 o 2). Senza lo danese che spesso salva sui svarioni di Romagnoli il discorso sarebbe ancora peggiore (ricordo diversi salvataggi a Napoli per esempio)


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, é sempre un discorso sulla fase difensiva, ma se guardiamo i gol subiti, si vede spesso la mano di Romagnoli:
> 
> - Rigore regalato contro il Lille
> - Rigore causato contro l'Udinese
> ...



Qui c'è il punto, i gol subiti vanno letti ed analizzati, non solo contati.
Ed è proprio guardandoli che emerge l'invasività dannosa di questo ragazzo.

Per altro capirei se ci costasse gol perché ha un'interpretazione spavalda, fisica, garibaldina, magari correndo rischi per andare su palloni alla disperata o costi quel che costi per eccesso di esuberanza.

Invece no, fermo come un semaforo o regolarmente preso contro tempo, come dicevo nell'altro topic lui oltre a non risolvere errori dei compagni ed a fare errori individuali ha anche la capacità di rendere impossibili salvataggi difficili.
Mai una volta che abbiamo detto "caspita, meno male che ci ha pensato Alessio se no era gol", mai! Ed invece un difensore moderno, fisicamente ed atleticamente sopra standard, ha in repertorio anche il grande intervento risolutore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Qui c'è il punto, i gol subito vanno letti ed analizzati, non solo contati.
> Ed è proprio guardandoli che emerge l'invasività dannosa di questo ragazzo.
> 
> Per altro capirei se ci costasse gol perché ha un'interpretazione spavalda, fisica, garibaldina, magari correndo rischi per andare su palloni alla disperata o costi quel che costi per eccesso di esuberanza.
> ...



L’Admin dovrebbe assolutamente ampliare il numero di caratteri disponibili per la firma, perché questo commento è lì che dovrebbe essere messo.

Mi è stato pure detto che ieri non avrebbe responsabilità sul primo goal quando fa una delle sue solite marcature da protocollo Covid (cioè rispettando il distanziamento sociale), io impazzisco.

Siccome i goal sono stati analizzati, giova ricordare un dato impietoso: con lui in campo questa stagione 17 goal subiti in 12 partite. L’ho già scritto ma è bene che rimanga in evidenza. Senza di lui sette goal subiti in nove partite. Questo dato, coniugato all’analisi del come vengono presi questi goal fatta da te e da tifoso di tastiera, presenta poi il desolante quadro definitivo.


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Admin dovrebbe assolutamente ampliare il numero di caratteri disponibili per la firma, perché questo commento è lì che dovrebbe essere messo.
> 
> Mi è stato pure detto che ieri non avrebbe responsabilità sul primo goal quando fa una delle sue solite marcature da protocollo Covid, io impazzisco.
> 
> Siccome i goal sono stati analizzati, giova ricordare un dato impietoso: con lui in campo questa stagione 17 goal subiti in 12 partite. L’ho già scritto ma è bene che rimanga in evidenza. Senza di lui sette goal subiti in nove partite. Questo dato, coniugato all’analisi del come vengono presi questi goal fatta da te e da tifoso di tastiera,, presenta poi il desolante quadro definitivo.



E già che ci siamo, mettiamoci ancora un po' più di pepe: i calci piazzati offensivi.

D'accordo, è reduce da un gol ed un assist (niente di trascendentale), ma vogliamo dirci che ieri si è bruciato tre clamorose situazioni con esiti tra il tragico ed il goffo?

Due nel primo tempo, il primo quando liscia una palla interessantissima sul secondo palo coordinandosi malissimo, protestando poi per un corner non assegnato che effettivamente c'era.

Ma soprattutto, come si diceva con [MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION], l'incredibile errore ad un metro dalla porta vuota sul primo palo, quando vanifica il discreto tempo di anticipo con un colpo di testa poco coraggioso e mal direzionato che finisce inspiegabilmente alto, cosa che gli è già successa altre due volte quest'anno (una sicura ad Udine).

Infine, non contento, nell'assedio finale un corner battuto con schema per lui sul secondo palo lo libera per una potenziale sponda decisamente pericolosa, ma lui decide bene di scivolare come un salame goffo finendo faccia a terra.

Ormai ha il dito puntato contro, anche perché poi ci viene a dire "bla bla bla" dopo un gollettino, e sono sicuro che quella maledetta fascia non lo aiuta nell'opinione generale, quindi sembra che si cerchi sempre il pelo nell'uovo con lui.

Ma anche quei limiti di cattiveria e coordinazione ci costano tante opportunità di combinare qualcosa, ed infatti poi ciò si riflette nella nostra drammatica situazione sui corner difensivi che sono ogni volta una richiesta di Grazia Ricevuta a Sant'Ambrogio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E già che ci siamo, mettiamoci ancora un po' più di pepe: i calci piazzati offensivi.
> 
> D'accordo, è reduce da un gol ed un assist (niente di trascendentale), ma vogliamo dirci che ieri si è bruciato tre clamorose situazioni con esiti tra il tragico ed il goffo?
> 
> ...



Concordo in toto, su tutto, e aggiungo che quel “bla bla bla” mi ha ricordato moltissimo il rigore di Pitalek contro il Verona in 10, rigore dopo il quale fece il gesto del silenzio. E sappiamo come è finita.


----------



## Lambro (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E già che ci siamo, mettiamoci ancora un po' più di pepe: i calci piazzati offensivi.
> 
> D'accordo, è reduce da un gol ed un assist (niente di trascendentale), ma vogliamo dirci che ieri si è bruciato tre clamorose situazioni con esiti tra il tragico ed il goffo?
> 
> ...



Personalmente guardo sempre l'esplosività di un giocatore, per me è la skill fondamentale per il calcio moderno, attuale, dando per assodato che ormai molte altre che in passato erano considerate stelline dorate ora siano default nel giocatore di alto livello.

L'ho vista in Bennacer fin da subito, ora la vedo in Tonali, la vedo in Kaloulu (che però ieri ho criticato per le marcature in molti casi pessime), l'ho vista nei primi passi di Theo fin dall'amichevole col Bayern dove poi si infortunò l'anno scorso.

Romagnoli è veramente agli antipodi in questo, è piantato fermo poco reattivo quindi facilmente superabile, per un difensore una roba del genere è immonda al giorno d'oggi.

Almeno compensasse con altre grandi caratteristiche, come fa Kjaer, bene, invece mostra lacune in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## malos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Chiunque giochi al suo fianco fa meglio di lui anche uno appena arrivato. Un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Chiunque giochi al suo fianco fa meglio di lui anche uno appena arrivato. Un motivo ci sarà.



Oggi per me ha giocato benissimo.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ha quel brutto vizio (oltre a tutto il resto) di non scalare subito quando Theo è scavalcato, preferendo stazionare sul vertice dell'area piccola.
Sta diventando la mattonella di Romagnoli, ma oggi oggettivamente le ha respinte tutte, prova più che sufficiente dopo le critiche e gli errori.


----------



## bmb (20 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi molto bene dai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Chiunque giochi al suo fianco fa meglio di lui anche uno appena arrivato. Un motivo ci sarà.



Riesce a far “brillare” chiunque gli venga messo di fianco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi ha fatto un paio di respinte decisive davanti alla porta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi anche lui grande partita


----------



## LukeLike (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non sono un suo estimatore, però se lo critichiamo anche oggi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non sono un suo estimatore, però se lo critichiamo anche oggi..



Ma figuriamoci, oggi ha fatto bene, basta che la partita su cinque in cui gioca bene e non fa rimpiangere l’ultimo Bonera non diventi una scusa per rinnovarlo e non andare sul mercato.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci, oggi ha fatto bene, basta che la partita su cinque in cui gioca bene e non fa rimpiangere l’ultimo Bonera non diventi una scusa per rinnovarlo e non andare sul mercato.



Questo sì, anche perché la partita che gioca bene è l'eccezione, la partita che gioca male è la regola!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Questo sì, anche perché la partita che gioca bene è l'eccezione, la partita che gioca male è la regola!



Appunto. A me preoccupa questo, cioè non vorrei che adesso magari perché imbrocca due o tre partite di fila si cominci a dire 

Anche perché oggi siamo stati più bassi del normale, e si sa che lui in quelle condizioni rende meglio, ma normalmente le cose stanno diversamente.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Riesce a far “brillare” chiunque gli venga messo di fianco.



Io la vedo diversamente. Secondo me kalulu è quello che meglio si amalgama con Romagnoli.
Kalulu è molto veloce ma inesperto, con poco senso della posizione e soffre il fisico degli attaccanti (soprattutto sui cross).
Romagnoli al contrario è lento ma la posizione sa abbastanza tenerla e di testa non è male. Oggi (non come a genoa) si son proprio divisi i compiti. Romagnoli stava quasi da solo a centro area e kalulu ne approfittava per arrivare veloce sul passaggio filtrante o su chi entrava in area.


----------



## Albijol (20 Dicembre 2020)

Io non ce la faccio più...è il più scarso dei nostri centrali (quelli non fuori rosa).


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Romagna, oggi nel primo tempo ha salvato un probabile gol non sa neanche lui come. Sarà stato il suo senso di posizione.


----------



## Solo (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri bene, poco da dire.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri ha fatto una buona partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2020)

È la fotocopia di Bonucci, esattamente gli stessi difetti.


----------



## Raryof (24 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu ha molta meno esperienza in alcune situazioni ma lui secondo me è sempre il "secondo", quello portato, cioè è davvero palese, l'altro è venuto fuori da alcune azioni come se fosse Marcel, con la stessa falcata e la stessa personalità, Romagnoli... compitino.
Io 'sto giocatore proprio non lo "sento" giocare, non mi sembra un trascinatore, c'è il gruppo e lui può farne parte ma da lì a reputarlo un leader.. anche durante la partita sento solo Gigio e quando c'è Kjaer Alessio nemmeno si nota.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Kalulu ha molta meno esperienza in alcune situazioni ma lui secondo me è sempre il "secondo", quello portato, cioè è davvero palese, l'altro è venuto fuori da alcune azioni come se fosse Marcel, con la stessa falcata e la stessa personalità, Romagnoli... compitino.
> Io 'sto giocatore proprio non lo "sento" giocare, non mi sembra un trascinatore, c'è il gruppo e lui può farne parte ma da lì a reputarlo un leader.. anche durante la partita sento solo Gigio e quando c'è Kjaer Alessio nemmeno si nota.




Tenere botta fino a Giugno e poi venderlo, è il momento giusto, avrà 26 anni a Giugno (li farà a Gennaio, a dire il vero). Non possiamo rischiare di sorbircelo fino a fine carriera, per carità.


----------



## Raryof (24 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tenere botta fino a Giugno e poi venderlo, è il momento giusto, avrà 26 anni a Giugno (li farà a Gennaio, a dire il vero). Non possiamo rischiare di sorbircelo fino a fine carriera, per carità.



Esatto, bisogna però prendere un centrale tosto già ora per allungare la rosa e non correre più il rischio di farsi 2-3 partite con una difesa quasi sperimentale.
Infatti sono curiosissimo di vedere il mercato che faremo perché delineerà quella che sarà la nostra seconda metà di stagione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto, bisogna però prendere un centrale tosto già ora per allungare la rosa e non correre più il rischio di farsi 2-3 partite con una difesa quasi sperimentale.
> Infatti sono curiosissimo di vedere il mercato che faremo perché delineerà quella che sarà la nostra seconda metà di stagione.



Anch’io sono curioso, bisognerà agire molto bene qui, con cervello.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2020)

Mediocrità pura. Sembra faccia sempre il compitino e chiunque si metta a fianco a lui sembra che guidi la difesa, pure un ragazzino con 4 partite da professionista. Almeno leviamogli la fascia.


----------



## Raryof (24 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Mediocrità pura. Sembra faccia sempre il compitino e chiunque si metta a fianco a lui sembra che guidi la difesa, pure un ragazzino con 4 partite da professionista. Almeno leviamogli la fascia.



Verissimo, ormai interviene solo di testa o per spazzare, vorrei ben altro peso da un capitano.
Soprattutto per quello che si riesce a sentire durante le partite l'unico con la stoffa vera è Donnarumma, capitano in tutti i sensi.
Ripeto quello che scrissi anche mesi fa, Romagnoli ha un profilo umano e tecnico che non possono andare al di sopra del livello a cui vogliamo ambire e che stiamo cercando di raggiungere, non è una cosa che va di pari passo (il livello si alza il capitano rende sempre bene) perché questi livelli sono livelli troppo alti per lui, infatti si destreggia facendo il suo compitino, buoni interventi aerei, ma non lo senti in campo e non sto parlando di urla o che altro, parlo di peso specifico.
E la fascia secondo me gli pesa pure.. il punto è questo, rinnovare con aumento Romagnoli e bloccare un giocatore che non ha le caratteristiche migliori per la nostra difesa attuale o monetizzare se possibile dando poi la fascia a Gigio? perché sembra un discorsino da nulla ma in realtà è molto importante non lasciare nulla al caso, così come gli acquisti che siamo obbligati a fare ora, soprattutto ora che le cose vanno bene e l'ambiente è sereno e compatto.
Sarei più propenso a darne 5 a Calha che il livello lo ha alzato eccome diventando il trqrts migliore del campionato e andando così a formare una catena centrale PAZZESCA con tutti i migliori del campionato presi reparto per reparto:

Gigio
Simon
Kessie
Calha
Ibra


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Dicembre 2020)

Non capisco le continue critiche a Romagnoli.. Dopo un inizio difficile post infortunio io lo vedo sempre più sólido, ieri tra i migliori secondo me... certo no sara mai Baresi o Nesta ma resta un giocatore importantissimo per Pioli e per i compagni... forse come capitano le aspettative con lui siano esagerate mai io lo vedo come un ragazzo di 25 anni piano piano e appena arrivando alla maturità come difensore, quindi per me puo solo migliorare e crescere.


----------



## WeedoMilan (24 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto, blocca il contropiede del 3-2 per la Lazio, prima del gol di Theo, Se fa lo scarso così tutto il tempo, a me va benissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Con Kalulu accanto è cresciuto molto. Formano una coppia che si completa bene. Con la Lazio è stato uno dei migliori.

Vedremo col rientro di Kjaer cosa sceglierà Pioli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ormai va di moda prendersela con lui. Persino dopo una partita da 6.5 pieno in cui si è distinto per aver fermato alcune ripartenze potenzialmente letali si riescono a trovare commenti dove si critica la prestazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2020)

Da cedere immediasubito e girare il suo ingaggio a Theo in aggiunta a quello che prende già.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco le continue critiche a Romagnoli.. Dopo un inizio difficile post infortunio io lo vedo sempre più sólido, ieri tra i migliori secondo me... certo no sara mai Baresi o Nesta ma resta un giocatore importantissimo per Pioli e per i compagni... forse come capitano le aspettative con lui siano esagerate mai io lo vedo come un ragazzo di 25 anni piano piano e appena arrivando alla maturità come difensore, quindi per me puo solo migliorare e crescere.



allora non hai capito come funziona qui, da quando è passato a raiola il 70% dei commenti sono negativi e prevenuti, se gioca bene e merito di kjaer,gabbia o kalulu, se gioca da 6 è tra i peggiori difensori di serie A, se gioca da 5 apriti cielo!!! l'unico modo per non ricevere commenti negativi deve giocare da 8 non deve perdere un contrasto in tutta la partita e chiaramente devi vincere senza subire gol, solo cosi nessuno può fare i commenti negativi, anzi non commentano propio, a volte sembra che abbiano più piacere che sbagli Romagnoli piuttosto che vinca il milan, vedi te come siamo conciati..


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Kalulu accanto è cresciuto molto. Formano una coppia che si completa bene. Con la Lazio è stato uno dei migliori.
> 
> Vedremo col rientro di Kjaer cosa sceglierà Pioli.



Dai c'è poco da pensarci. Kjaer-Romagnoli. 

Kalulu ogni partita fa cose buone alternate a clamorose cavolate. Il rigore dell'altra sera (sfortunato, generoso...ma sempre rigore causato), quel vizio di lasciar rimbalzare in pallone che si sa, quando lo fa un difensore è morto, anche l'altra sera ha rischiato (come ogni gara) su questo suo difetto...

Romagnoli e Kjaer sono palesemente i titolari. Gabbia la prima riserva. Ed ora questo Kalulu, a sorpresa, appena dietro. Duarte è imbarazzante, perfino un fuori ruolo gioca al posto suo. Musacchio viene convocato, ma di fatto non gioca mai.

Fondamentale a gennaio lasciar andare via Conti, che è il quarto terzino destro e non gioca mai, per far entrare un difensore centrale, perchè è fondamentale!!


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai c'è poco da pensarci. Kjaer-Romagnoli.
> 
> Kalulu ogni partita fa cose buone alternate a clamorose cavolate. Il rigore dell'altra sera (sfortunato, generoso...ma sempre rigore causato), quel vizio di lasciar rimbalzare in pallone che si sa, quando lo fa un difensore è morto, anche l'altra sera ha rischiato (come ogni gara) su questo suo difetto...
> 
> ...



Vedremo. A me sembra che Kalulu abbia delle caratteristiche che diventeranno presto indispensabili per noi.

Anche io credo che Kjaer Romagnoli sarà la scelta iniziale, poi vedremo.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. A me sembra che Kalulu abbia delle caratteristiche che diventeranno presto indispensabili per noi.
> 
> Anche io credo che Kjaer Romagnoli sarà la scelta iniziale, poi vedremo.


Mettere in panchina un capitano è molto complicato.

Per caratteristiche di amalgama Kjaer e Kalulu starebbero bene, con il danese in marcatura sulla prima punta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai c'è poco da pensarci. Kjaer-Romagnoli.
> 
> Kalulu ogni partita fa cose buone alternate a clamorose cavolate. Il rigore dell'altra sera (sfortunato, generoso...ma sempre rigore causato), quel vizio di lasciar rimbalzare in pallone che si sa, quando lo fa un difensore è morto, anche l'altra sera ha rischiato (come ogni gara) su questo suo difetto...
> 
> ...



Kjaer-Kalulu va assolutamente provata come coppia, fermo restando che a Gennaio faranno qualcosa sul mercato.

Romagnoli conosciamo molto bene i suoi limiti, e il 12 Gennaio compirà 26 anni.



rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mettere in panchina un capitano è molto complicato.
> 
> Per caratteristiche di amalgama Kjaer e Kalulu starebbero bene, con il danese in marcatura sulla prima punta.



Esatto. La prima parte del post invece è la ragione per la quale a Giugno dobbiamo venderlo. Lui era il Capitano giusto per il Giannino, non per il Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mettere in panchina un capitano è molto complicato.
> 
> Per caratteristiche di amalgama Kjaer e Kalulu starebbero bene, con il danese in marcatura sulla prima punta.



Per tante ragioni Kalulu finirà in panchina. Poi vedremo se ci resterà a lungo.

Kjaer merita tutta la fiducia. Pure Romagnoli, e indiscutibile, con Kalulu accanto ha fatto prestazioni eccellenti.

Il fatto positivo è che abbiamo l'imbarazzo della scelta!!!

In linea generale è anche una bella lezione: grazie all'emergenza abbiamo scoperto Kalulu.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pure Romagnoli, e indiscutibile, con Kalulu accanto ha fatto prestazioni eccellenti.



Questo se ci pensiamo dice tutto sul “Capitano”che abbiamo. Un ventiseienne che ha bisogno di uno sbarbatello ventenne accanto per fare buone prestazioni (che poi come al solito sei troppo generoso e troppo poco critico coi giocatori, per la tua atavica paura di fare “capri espiatori”: a Genova ha fatto un errore madornale in marcatura sul primo goal, ad esempio) è Capitano del Milan.

Un Capitano del Milan che per giocare bene ha bisogno di altri più forti al suo fianco.

Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kjaer-Kalulu va assolutamente provata come coppia, fermo restando che a Gennaio faranno qualcosa sul mercato.
> 
> Romagnoli conosciamo molto bene i suoi limiti, e il 12 Gennaio compirà 26 anni.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente, in più non solo gli mancano i fondamentali, ma anche l'atteggiamento.

Con la Lazio per esempio,su un azione in area Kalulu va alla disperata in scivolata, mentre Romagnoli invece che accorciare su chi tira ,cosa fa :si ferma,mette le mani dietro la schiena,e si gira. Errore che fa di default ormai.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai c'è poco da pensarci. Kjaer-Romagnoli.
> 
> Kalulu ogni partita fa cose buone alternate a clamorose cavolate. Il rigore dell'altra sera (sfortunato, generoso...ma sempre rigore causato), quel vizio di lasciar rimbalzare in pallone che si sa, quando lo fa un difensore è morto, anche l'altra sera ha rischiato (come ogni gara) su questo suo difetto...
> 
> ...



Ma non ti sembra 1000 volte più grave un difensore che spinge senza nessun senso un avversario alle spalle causando un rigore, a un altro che fa si un errore ma inavvertitamente?

Perché il primo ha anche un Q.I pari a zero.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non ti sembra 1000 volte più grave un difensore che spinge senza nessun senso un avversario alle spalle causando un rigore, a un altro che fa si un errore ma inavvertitamente?
> 
> Perché il primo ha anche un Q.I pari a zero.



Le prossime partite rappresentano le sue ultime chance per far bene, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. 
Sono stato il primo ad inveirgli contro ma effettivamente nelle ultime uscite è parso molto più "sul pezzo".
Giusto dargli qualche altra opportunità, i momenti no possono capitare a tutti (anche se lui è parecchio recidivo).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Le prossime partite rappresentano le sue ultime chance per far bene, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
> Sono stato il primo ad inveirgli contro ma effettivamente nelle ultime uscite è parso molto più "sul pezzo".
> Giusto dargli qualche altra opportunità, i momenti no possono capitare a tutti (anche se lui è parecchio recidivo).



Lui ha avuto un “momento si” con Gattuso quando difendevamo, in quell’anno e mezzo, bassi e compatti, l’unico modo in cui lui può rendere continuativamente. Maldini è stato chiaro, ci serve un difensore veloce e abile nell’1 vs 1. Penso e spero che il destino del Capitano del Giannino sia segnato.

Anche perché vuole essere tra i più pagati in rosa quando è un anno e mezzo che fa ridere (perché anche nel 2019/2020 ha fatto ridere quasi tutto l’anno, e anche nel post-lockdown, dove tutti sono cresciuti, lui ha fatto massimo prestazioni da sei). Poi prestazioni sul pezzo, mah, anche a Genova il primo goal marca a tre metri, come sempre.

È tornato quello che era prima di Gattuso, appena uno non fa catenaccio espone tutti i suoi limiti. Non è cresciuto di una virgola da quando è arrivato, per Dio.

Di opportunità ne ha avute fin troppe, e il fatto che voglia essere tra i più pagati dimostra che anche come mentalità non ci siamo. Poi fa un golletto di testa e va a fare er bulletto der Testaccio davanti alle telecamere.

Cuori dai foglioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Le prossime partite rappresentano le sue ultime chance per far bene, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
> Sono stato il primo ad inveirgli contro ma effettivamente nelle ultime uscite è parso molto più "sul pezzo".
> Giusto dargli qualche altra opportunità, i momenti no possono capitare a tutti (anche se lui è parecchio recidivo).



Non è un discorso di dare opportunità, ma di vedere le caratteristiche dei giocatori.

Possiamo aspettare altri 60 anni ,ma se è lento,non diventerà veloce, ho ancora negli occhi il primo gol della fiorentina contro la Juve quando Bonucci ( giocatore di serie c) e De light ( un signore di 85 mln, 85) arrancavano dietro al viola come se avessero le zavorre ai piedi.

A noi non deve succedere.

Forse l'hai conosciuto ,per noi ci vorrebbe un clone di Vierchowod, con quello non prenderemo mai gol in contropiede.


----------



## malos (3 Gennaio 2021)

E si è fatto uccellare come un fesso anche da Lapadula.....Lapadula. Fortunato che il tiro non è entrato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> E si è fatto uccellare come un fesso anche da Lapadula.....Lapadula. Fortunato che il tiro non è entrato.



Qualche minuti dopo ha commesso un altro errore ormai classico: Ha accompagnato Lapadula (credo lui) a centrocampo, Lapadula riceve e controlla la palla alta imponendo si contro Romagnoli, la scarica e parte in profondita. Romagnoli non ce la fa a stare dietro e si crea un pericolo visto che Kjaer deve andare a coprire su Lapadula mentre Calabria deve andare a marcare l'avversario di Kjaer. Alla fina ha salvato Calabria in area di rigore ma era un azione molto pericolosa. 
Cosi é troppo facile entrare nella nostra area.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Si è fatto fregare da lapadula, ma oggi ne ha respinte tante. Bravo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> E si è fatto uccellare come un fesso anche da Lapadula.....Lapadula. Fortunato che il tiro non è entrato.



Scusa ma tu hai mai giocato a calcio?.. Secondo te un difensore in 90 minuti non sbaglia neanche una virgola? Io ho visto 40 anni di partite a san siro e fidati che anche baresi,maldini,nesta sbagliavano interventi, se per te è normale criticare un difensore per aver perso in una azione un attaccante, beh fatti prendere van dick, che comunque è umano anche lui ogni tanto qualcosa sbaglia, secondo il tuo metro di giudizio oggi Tonali sarebbe da lapidare..


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tu hai mai giocato a calcio?.. Secondo te un difensore in 90 minuti non sbaglia neanche una virgola? Io ho visto 40 anni di partite a san siro e fidati che anche baresi,maldini,nesta sbagliavano interventi, se per te è normale criticare un difensore per aver perso in una azione un attaccante, beh fatti prendere van dick, che comunque è umano anche lui ogni tanto qualcosa sbaglia, secondo il tuo metro di giudizio oggi Tonali sarebbe da lapidare..



Beh oggi l'errore su lapadula che è solo mancino é grave.


----------



## Kayl (3 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tu hai mai giocato a calcio?.. Secondo te un difensore in 90 minuti non sbaglia neanche una virgola? Io ho visto 40 anni di partite a san siro e fidati che anche baresi,maldini,nesta sbagliavano interventi, se per te è normale criticare un difensore per aver perso in una azione un attaccante, beh fatti prendere van dick, che comunque è umano anche lui ogni tanto qualcosa sbaglia, secondo il tuo metro di giudizio oggi Tonali sarebbe da lapidare..



l'errore è grave perché è come se uno marcando Suso si concentri a non dargli il destro e lasciargli il corridoio per andare sul mancino. Lapadula è monopiede, un difensore mi aspetto che conosca almeno il piede preferito del centravanti avversario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tu hai mai giocato a calcio?.. Secondo te un difensore in 90 minuti non sbaglia neanche una virgola? Io ho visto 40 anni di partite a san siro e fidati che anche baresi,maldini,nesta sbagliavano interventi, se per te è normale criticare un difensore per aver perso in una azione un attaccante, beh fatti prendere van dick, che comunque è umano anche lui ogni tanto qualcosa sbaglia, secondo il tuo metro di giudizio oggi Tonali sarebbe da lapidare..



Tonali è un 2000, non è un ‘95. Se Tonali fosse questo anche tra cinque anni si, sarebbe da lapidare, o meglio non sarebbe da Milan.

La romagnola è la stessa identica che era cinque anni fa appena arrivata, miglioramenti zero, e di errori simili ne fa in quasi ogni partita.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'errore è grave perché è come se uno marcando Suso si concentri a non dargli il destro e lasciargli il corridoio per andare sul mancino. Lapadula è monopiede, un difensore mi aspetto che conosca almeno il piede preferito del centravanti avversario.



Sta facendo bene nelle ultime partite e i gol presi sono li da contare su una mano e il primato in classifica lo testimonia, poi vabbeh magari avete ragione voi e Maldini tra i migliori difensori degli ultimi 50 anni è un ******* a non farlo panchinare, idem pioli...


----------



## Kayl (3 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Sta facendo bene nelle ultime partite e i gol presi sono li da contare su una mano e il primato in classifica lo testimonia, poi vabbeh magari avete ragione voi e Maldini tra i migliori difensori degli ultimi 50 anni è un ******* a non farlo panchinare, idem pioli...



Non è che come alternative abbiamo chissà cosa, è quello il problema. Ma fatti due domande se quando gioca con Kjaer, Gabbia o Kalulu quello che sembra meno affidabile è sempre lui. Tra l'altro dovrebbe essere il centrale dai piedi buoni, ma quello che imposta è sempre il compagno, mai lui.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non è che come alternative abbiamo chissà cosa, è quello il problema. Ma fatti due domande se quando gioca con Kjaer, Gabbia o Kalulu quello che sembra meno affidabile è sempre lui. Tra l'altro dovrebbe essere il centrale dai piedi buoni, ma quello che imposta è sempre il compagno, mai lui.



Uno che non segue il calcio a leggere voi penserebbe che siamo ultimi in classifica con 4 pere di media presi a partita, ma che andate cercando da questa difesa?.. sono 10 anni che non gira cosi bene, ma state vedendo i gol che prendono juve e inter? Miglior difesa nell'anno solare, ma di che state parlando..


----------



## malos (3 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tu hai mai giocato a calcio?.. Secondo te un difensore in 90 minuti non sbaglia neanche una virgola? Io ho visto 40 anni di partite a san siro e fidati che anche baresi,maldini,nesta sbagliavano interventi, se per te è normale criticare un difensore per aver perso in una azione un attaccante, beh fatti prendere van dick, che comunque è umano anche lui ogni tanto qualcosa sbaglia, secondo il tuo metro di giudizio oggi Tonali sarebbe da lapidare..



Si ho giocato a calcio e quello è un errore gravissimo e Tonali non è da lapidare perchè io ai giovani do almeno dei mesi per ambientarsi. Romagnoli invece è questo, un sopravvalutato e pure borioso, solo il pensiero che sia il capitano mi innervosisce e questo è quanto.


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Si ho giocato a calcio e quello è un errore gravissimo e Tonali non è da lapidare perchè io ai giovani do almeno dei mesi per ambientarsi. Romagnoli invece è questo, un sopravvalutato e pure borioso, solo il pensiero che sia il capitano mi innervosisce e questo è quanto.



Esatto


----------



## Zetton (3 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Uno che non segue il calcio a leggere voi penserebbe che siamo ultimi in classifica con 4 pere di media presi a partita, ma che andate cercando da questa difesa?.. sono 10 anni che non gira cosi bene, ma state vedendo i gol che prendono juve e inter? Miglior difesa nell'anno solare, ma di che state parlando..



Oggi ci bucavano centralmente come se l’uomo in meno fosse un centrale, se guardiamo le statistiche hanno fatto una marea di tiri in porta da dentro la nostra area perchè Romagnoli marcava l’uomo a due metri di distanza. E aveva contro attaccanti da serie B. Poi se guardiamo il risultato finale è più semplice dire che è un buon giocatore, ma se oggi si pareggiava o perdeva (e il Benevento non avrebbe rubato nulla nel caso, ci è andata bene) sarebbe giustamente finito sul banco degli imputati con Krunic e Tonali. Per me è semplicemente scarso, non è da Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Si ho giocato a calcio e quello è un errore gravissimo e Tonali non è da lapidare perchè io ai giovani do almeno dei mesi per ambientarsi. Romagnoli invece è questo, un sopravvalutato e pure borioso, solo il pensiero che sia il capitano mi innervosisce e questo è quanto.



Amen, fratello. È così da sempre. E ora vuole pure “essere tra i più pagati”. Le statistiche sui goal subiti con lui o senza sono impietose https://www.milanworld.net/volata-m...-squadra-vt98084-post2217999.html#post2217999 .



Zetton ha scritto:


> Oggi ci bucavano centralmente come se l’uomo in meno fosse un centrale, se guardiamo le statistiche hanno fatto una marea di tiri in porta da dentro la nostra area perchè *Romagnoli marcava l’uomo a due metri di distanza.*



Il suo marchio di fabbrica. Lui praticava marcature rispettose del protocollo COVID sul distanziamento sociale già anni prima del COVID.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Continua a farmi bestemmiare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Qualche minuti dopo ha commesso un altro errore ormai classico: Ha accompagnato Lapadula (credo lui) a centrocampo, Lapadula riceve e controlla la palla alta imponendo si contro Romagnoli, la scarica e parte in profondita. Romagnoli non ce la fa a stare dietro e si crea un pericolo visto che Kjaer deve andare a coprire su Lapadula mentre Calabria deve andare a marcare l'avversario di Kjaer. Alla fina ha salvato Calabria in area di rigore ma era un azione molto pericolosa.
> Cosi é troppo facile entrare nella nostra area.



Mi autoquoto perche anche oggi Romagnoli ha combinato il suo errore piu classico. Si alza troppo per seguire la punta senza pero mettere pressione decisiva sulla punta. Rimane a distanza di rispetto. É un suo classico ormai.

Si crea un autostrada in difesa, Theo é troppo lento a reagire e tac, gol subito


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli fermo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli fermo



Non lo reggo più.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Nestatroll 

Speriamo nell'arrivo di Sandokan e che panchini questo bidone


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non lo reggo più.


Viene il vomito il vomito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Viene il vomito il vomito



Concordo. Agli altri nulla da dire, solita partitona, ma lui è una zavorra, anche perché a differenza di Dalot è titolare e Capitano.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mi duole il cuore a doverlo dire: le nostre strade si devono dividere. Credevo moltissimo in lui, speravo potesse essere l’erede dei grandi difensori italiani del passato, ma ha deluso sotto tutti i punti di vista: il suo apporto alla squadra è inutile, se non addirittura nocivo. È un giocatore alla Bonucci, con i suoi stessi difetti (forse meglio in difesa) e che per rendere deve giocare in un sistema a lui congeniale. 25 milioni, anche per non dare nulla alla Roma, e addio. Peccato.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non accorcia mai mai tutti e due i gol sulla coscienza il signor Romagnoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quando si alza il livello, lui cala le braghe. Orrendo, osceno.

Sempre li stessi errori. Questo fa fatica con squadrette. Quando incontra giocatori veri fa vedere tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto Theo ciao core


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Una sicurezza. Per gli attaccanti avversari.


----------



## Miro (6 Gennaio 2021)

La butto lì: Bonera dava più sicurezze.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Un buon 80% dei gol che subiamo è colpa sua. Con lui ogni attaccante sembra Van Basten.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Un buon 80% dei gol che subiamo è colpa sua. Con lui ogni attaccante sembra Van Basten.



Qualche giornata fa ho fatto una classifica. Era il 55%. Vergognoso.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanti anni sono ormai? 3? 4? Anche basta dai. Via.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Miro ha scritto:


> La butto lì: Bonera dava più sicurezze.



Siamo lì. Il livello è quello.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Levati dalle palle, dai.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che pena. Lo sto odiando quanto montolivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Via su Orione, la luna è troppo vicina.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pessimo, se non si fa uccellare ogni volta da Dybala non è contento.
Ah, si è fatto superare anche da quel lentone di Kulusevski


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Negli anni scorsi riusciva parzialmente a mascherare le proprie lacune, visto che giocavamo tutti dietro la linea della palla, ma ora che giochiamo molto aggressivi la sua inadeguatezza è evidente.
È un birillo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

É da panchinare. Non ha senso continuare con lui. Ormai é fin troppo evidente che non é adatto a certi livelli. I limiti sono troppi. Contro piccole squadre i suoi errori possono passare anche senza conseguenze, ma quando si incontrano squadre di livello finisce sempre a decidere le partite.


Kalulu é grezzo e piccolo, ma questo punto e visto anche le sue caratteristiche che si sposano bene con quelle di Kjaer conviene lanciarlo (o magari Simakan se fosse decente). Forse puo diventare un difensore di livello. Romagnoli non lo diventera mai.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Qualche giornata fa ho fatto una classifica. Era il 55%. Vergognoso.



Media abbassata grazie agli errori di Kalulu, che comunque al debutto si era dimostrato più affidabile di lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quousque tandem abutere, Romagnole, patientia nostra?


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco, i soldi del nostro capitone diamoli a Donnarumma


----------



## Wetter (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto vale far giocare Gabbia o Kalulu di fianco a Kjaer, almeno loro hanno la possibilità di crescre, Romagna ha dimostrato di essere limitatissimo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu con Kjaer da sabato. Forza Stefano.


----------



## David Drills (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tutti e 3 i gol sulla partita più importante della stagione sono colpa sua. Incredibile.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

ma prendiamone uno pronto, con Sandokan questo non ce lo leviamo dalle palle


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Si potrebbe fare la richiesta di sbloccare parolacce e bestemmie solo in questo topic?
No perchè dopo stasera direi anche BASTA, indecente per l'ennesima volta, una sciagura sotto tutti i punti di vista, saltato da chiunque, ma come fa ad essere CAPITANO uno che è sempre tra i peggiori in campo?
Nell'1vs1 è indegno, puo' andare bene con squadre che giochino basso e che difendano in tanti, ma se si trova appena appena scoperto o ad inseguire dei brevilinei è assolutamente non in grado di portarci ad un livello superiore.
Stasera con Kalulu al suo posto secondo me non si prendevano almeno 2 dei 3 gol, ma forse anche nel primo dove marca malissimo Dybala si poteva fare qualcosa di piu'.
Indegno, indecente, assolutamente da mandare via.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu gli è già superiore.

Involuzione e distintivo. (cit.)


----------



## Maximo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dando un giudizio solo su questa partita, è stato disastroso


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Passi il primo gol dove è una gran giocata di dybala e si perde un po' chiesa
Passi il secondo dove l'errore maggiore è quello di Theo
Ma sul terzo... Roba da dilettante


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che schifo che schifo che schifo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo l’anno con Bonucci sembrava che avesse iniziato un percorso di crescita. Invece si è adagiato verso una mediocrità imbarazzante.

Lo dico? Se possibile cedere subito, anche a Gennaio. Non sono solito essere così estremo, ma sinceramente sarebbe la soluzione migliore. Ovviamente i 5 mln lui è quel maiale di Raiola se li possono ficcare su per il culo.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pretendo non la cessione,sarebbe troppa grazia e di polli in giro ve ne sono pochi,ma lo voglio in panchina,e'ora di finirla,le palle le ha frantumate da tempo ormai.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Una delusione.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io l'ho sempre difeso, ora basta, La prima cosa che ti insegnano alla scuola calcio è fare il fallo tattico quando ti scappa l'uomo. Meglio un giallo che un goal. 2 goal presi sono colpa sua, imbarzzante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Qui comunque c’è da prendere provvedimenti; è come la storia di Pitalek lo scorso anno, non segnava mai eppure giocava sempre titolare al posto di Leao, deve finire sta storia, la fascia di capitano può usarla per pulirsi il culo, dentro Kalulu a fianco di Kjaer.


----------



## Snake (6 Gennaio 2021)

terrificante


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2021)

spero che raiola si impunti a chiedere i 5 mln..è la volta buona che ce lo togliamo dalle pa.lle


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli non ha le palle per panchinarlo al posto di Kalulu. Mihajlovic l'ha fatto con Donnarumma subentrato a Diego Lopez


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non lo sopporto più.


----------



## Zetton (6 Gennaio 2021)

https://www.milanworld.net/benevent...treaming-vt97948-post2221959.html#post2221959


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo vendiamolo per 20 30 40, ma ragazzi le partite e lo scempio di sto giocatore lo vedono anche gli altri eh. Poi a chi lo vendi con uno stipendio del genere?

Purtroppo finchè Donnarumma non firma non penso lo panchinino e neanche dopo temo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Pioli non ha le palle per panchinarlo al posto di Kalulu. Mihajlovic l'ha fatto con Donnarumma subentrato a Diego Lopez



È come lo scorso anno con Pitalek e Sugo.

Facevano defecare partita dopo partita e, partita dopo partita, erano sempre in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo oggi, come anche nella vittoria per 4-2 di primavera, ha dimostrato che ad un certo livello, contro un certo tipo di avversario, se intendi difendere in un certo modo, serve un difensore con altre caratteristiche. 

Purtroppo pure Kjaer sta in piedi con i cerotti, dietro va fatto un ragionamento generale sul reparto.

Per me di fatto l'unica certezza è Kalulu, ho detto tutto...


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2021)

bisogna provare kalulu-kjaer secondo me...


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto rimpiango la coppia Kjaer Gabbia


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

E comunque stanno preparando la strada per sfancularlo prendendo anche l'altro francesino, non sarà immediato ma massimo la prossima stagione questo tela.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È come lo scorso anno con Pitalek e Sugo.



Vero. Ma è un problema pure Kjaer che nel secondo tempo crolla atleticamente tutte le partite. Forse per lui sarà una questione di forma, spero, altrimenti va ridisegnata tutta la difesa.

Ma il paragone con gennaio scorso e Suso Piatek ci sta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ma è un problema pure Kjaer che nel secondo tempo crolla atleticamente tutte le partite. Forse per lui sarà una questione di forma, spero, altrimenti va ridisegnata tutta la difesa.
> 
> Ma il paragone con gennaio scorso e Suso Piatek ci sta.



Beh sai, Kjaer deve lavorare per due, con Romagnoli di fianco (l’emblema è a Napoli, dove rischiò di infortunarsi per rimediare al capitano che si era fatto bruciare da Politano manco stessimo parlando del Robben degli anni 2010-2013). Cominciamo a mettergli di fianco Kalulu e vediamo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu è di un altro livello, dai.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

E' brutto da dire ma la cosa migliore sarebbe un covid o un infortunio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer tenuto intero dal nastro adesivo è 40 spanne sopra sto qui

Orrendo, abominevole


----------



## marcokaka (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pazzesco quanto è asino questo giocatore. Si fa dribblare in tutti i modi, da tutti, pure lapadula. 
Stasera il tacco di dybala e il dribbling di kulusevski... un bradipo *****...


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma a parte il difendere, m quanto diamine è lento?


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finito il tempo dei suoi groupie finalmente. La gente si accorge sempre troppo tardi Suso docet.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh sai, Kjaer deve lavorare per due, con Romagnoli di fianco (l’emblema è a Napoli, dove rischiò di infortunarsi per rimediare al capitano che si era fatto bruciare da Politano manco stessimo parlando del Robben degli anni 2010-2013). Cominciamo a mettergli di fianco Kalulu e vediamo.



Kjaer a me sembra messo male fisicamente, spero sia una questione di forma. Ma perlomeno è affidabile nell'immediato, questo è indiscutibile. 

Io posso solo immaginare i pensieri di Maldini sul terzo goal, che è gravissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma prendiamone uno pronto, con Sandokan questo non ce lo leviamo dalle palle



è quel che dico da giorni, ma qui si scrive solo "mi fido di paolo"

checcacchio ok fidiamoci ma prendiamone uno per sostituirlo santiddio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma a parte il difendere, m quanto diamine è lento?



A Napoli, ricordi contro Politano (avessi detto Kakà)? Kjaer ha dovuto fare un megarecupero per mettere una pezza alla lentezza di Romagnoli, si era pure mezzo infortunato. È rimasto in campo lo stesso, ma poi secondo me l’ha pagata in seguito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è quel che dico da giorni, ma qui si scrive solo "mi fido di paolo"
> 
> checcacchio ok fidiamoci ma prendiamone uno per sostituirlo santiddio.



Eh magari, ma se abbiamo 15 milioni di budget è dura.


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maldini ripetendo più di una volta com'è il suo difensore ideale, l'opposto di sto qui, ha fatto capire a lui e a tutti che il suo tempo sta per scadere.

E Gabbia che non è Baresi mi dava molta più sicurezza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zetton ha scritto:


> https://www.milanworld.net/benevent...treaming-vt97948-post2221959.html#post2221959



ti sei sbagliato... aveva di fronte chiesa....


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh magari, ma se abbiamo 15 milioni di budget è dura.



Maldini con 15 ml dovrebbe prendere uno tipo de ligt che costa 80 un centrocampista con le palle e pure un vice Ibra. E io non devo fidarmi di gente che con niente ha fatto una buona squadra? Assurdo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Leggo vendiamolo per 20 30 40, ma ragazzi le partite e lo scempio di sto giocatore lo vedono anche gli altri eh. Poi a chi lo vendi con uno stipendio del genere?
> 
> Purtroppo finchè Donnarumma non firma non penso lo panchinino e neanche dopo temo.



cioè adesso donnarumma oltre a prendere un vagone di soldi, soldi anche per suo fratello e oltretutto non si può panchinare romagnoli...
dai la...

io dal prossimo anno spero in una epurazione totale dei raiola boys. queste dinamiche sono solo dannose.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> E comunque stanno preparando la strada per sfancularlo prendendo anche l'altro francesino, non sarà immediato ma massimo la prossima stagione questo tela.



Sicuro, sennò non si spiegano tutti questi centrali. 
Evidentemente pensano che a breve uno dei giovani possa essere titolare fisso, penso e spero con Kjaer.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè adesso donnarumma oltre a prendere un vagone di soldi, soldi anche per suo fratello e oltretutto non si può panchinare romagnoli...
> dai la...
> 
> io dal prossimo anno spero in una epurazione totale dei raiola boys. queste dinamiche sono solo dannose.



Ma son balle quelle, dai, basta vedere la fine che ha fatto Suso.


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè adesso donnarumma oltre a prendere un vagone di soldi, soldi anche per suo fratello e oltretutto non si può panchinare romagnoli...
> dai la...
> 
> io dal prossimo anno spero in una epurazione totale dei raiola boys. queste dinamiche sono solo dannose.



Questo lo dico da anni ma in tutte le squadre come nella vita ci sono i compromessi e attualmente panchinare Romagnoli non penso lo facciano.


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera disastroso e pure supponente (vedere dove razzo va in occasione del secondo gol preso). Veramente imbarazzante, 3 gol su 3 sulla coscienza (posso salvarlo dal primo perché Dybala fa un bel tacco ma devi chiudere non puoi cadere così come un fesso sulla finta)


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma son balle quelle, dai, basta vedere la fine che ha fatto Suso.



Cosa c'entra Suso io parlo di Raiola e Donnarumma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kjaer a me sembra messo male fisicamente, spero sia una questione di forma. Ma perlomeno è affidabile nell'immediato, questo è indiscutibile.
> 
> Io posso solo immaginare i pensieri di Maldini sul terzo goal, che è gravissimo.



eh... sarebbero dovuti essere del tipo: "qua serve uno pronto, simakan lo è?"
pensieri che espongo da 1 settimana io quindi mi aspetto che loro li abbiamo da 1 mese minimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma son balle quelle, dai, basta vedere la fine che ha fatto Suso.



Prendiamo troppi troppi goal. Qualcosa verrà fatto sono sicuro.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (6 Gennaio 2021)

grazie a raiola romagnoli sara' il nuovo antonio donnarumma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Suso io parlo di Raiola e Donnarumma.



Si, volevo dire che il fatto che Romagnoli non possa essere panchinato per via di Donnarumma. Per me non c’entra, se rinnoviamo Donnarumma poi siamo liberi di fare quello che vogliamo con sto qua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh magari, ma se abbiamo 15 milioni di budget è dura.



non credo proprio, mica chiedo baresi. con 15 prendi un difensore pronto.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh... sarebbero dovuti essere del tipo: "qua serve uno pronto, simakan lo è?"
> pensieri che espongo da 1 settimana io quindi mi aspetto che loro li abbiamo da 1 mese minimo.



Simakan è un altro discorso però, lo prenderemmo a prescindere visto che pure Kjaer sta in piedi con lo sputo.

Se intendiamo sostituire Romagnoli è uno scenario completamente diverso e non so nemmeno se sul mercato ci sia un giocatore pronto come dici tu e acquistabile, fermo restando lo stipendio che sappiamo poter offrire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo troppi troppi goal. Qualcosa verrà fatto sono sicuro.



Qui avevo fatto una statistica con Romagnoli in campo, fino alla Lazio erano 20 goal subiti in 14 partite, ora siamo a 23 subiti in 16 partite. Una media di 1,4 goal a partita subiti in proiezione da 53 goal in 38 partite.

Fino ad ora abbiamo compensato segnandone tantissimi, ma è chiaro che non si possa continuare così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Simakan è un altro discorso però, lo prenderemmo a prescindere visto che pure Kjaer sta in piedi con lo sputo.
> 
> Se intendiamo sostituire Romagnoli è uno scenario completamente diverso e non so nemmeno se sul mercato ci sia un giocatore pronto come dici tu e acquistabile, fermo restando lo stipendio che sappiamo poter offrire.



non lo so nemmeno io. 
ma cristo.. 1 centrale di determinate caratteristiche al mondo ci sarà... non pretendo che sia fortissimo e giovanissimo. per dire benatia è vivo? fai conto che io conosco poca gente...ma ce ne saranno una marea


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo proprio, mica chiedo baresi. con 15 prendi un difensore pronto.



Chi? Fammi qualche nome e vediamo il prezzo.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Qualche giornata fa ho fatto una classifica. Era il 55%. Vergognoso.


 che vuoi dire di preciso?


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Simakan è un altro discorso però, lo prenderemmo a prescindere visto che pure Kjaer sta in piedi con lo sputo.
> 
> Se intendiamo sostituire Romagnoli è uno scenario completamente diverso e non so nemmeno se sul mercato ci sia un giocatore pronto come dici tu e acquistabile, fermo restando lo stipendio che sappiamo poter offrire.




Sul mercato uno c’è, gioca nel Real ed è in scadenza. Se cedi discretamente Romagnoli hai lo spazio per pagargli l’ingaggio per due/tre anni. Oppure ci vuole un altro colpo di genio come Kjaer. Peccato che Thiago abbia scelto di guadagnare più soldi e fare figuracce in premier, altrimenti con Kjaer sarebbe stato perfetto, in attesa di tempi migliori e capitali cospicui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi? Fammi qualche nome e vediamo il prezzo.



non conosco nomi o situazioni. ma ci sono. kjaer è costato 5.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non conosco nomi o situazioni. ma ci sono. kjaer è costato 5.



Rugani è più forte. 
Caceres è più forte.
Rudiger è più forte.
Nacho è più forte.
Umtiti è più forte.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rugani è più forte.
> Caceres è più forte.
> Rudiger è più forte.
> Nacho è più forte.
> Umtiti è più forte.



Vallo a spiegare al 90% dei forumisti... un Rudiger a mezzo servizio avrebbe il triplo della garra di Romagnoli.... un innesto di ulteriore esperienza andava fatto eccome, anche se sembra abbiamo preso strade diverse.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Stasera disastroso e pure supponente (vedere dove razzo va in occasione del secondo gol preso). Veramente imbarazzante, 3 gol su 3 sulla coscienza (posso salvarlo dal primo perché Dybala fa un bel tacco ma devi chiudere non puoi cadere così come un fesso sulla finta)


Il 3o gol e stato osceno osceno, non è possibile non accorcia mai su chi tira, Hernandez entra in scivolata e lui che fa? Si gira,si girrrraaaa, non stende neanche il piede....se c'era un kalulu qualsiasi non sarebbe successo, almeno lui non si gira, in Congo lo devono mandare.

È poi questo ominicchio ha anche il coraggio di zittirci con il ditino.

Ecco se ci penso è la stessa cosa che ha fatto Piattek.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci siamo alé, oggi malissimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non lo posso più vedere,lo odio


----------



## Zetton (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi? Fammi qualche nome e vediamo il prezzo.



Tomiyasu con 15 mln in estate lo porti via secondo me


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Tomiyasu con 15 mln in estate lo porti via secondo me



Ah beh, se vogliamo andare a giocare la Champions con Tomiyasu stiamo freschi.


----------



## Zetton (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se vogliamo andare a giocare la Champions con Tomiyasu stiamo freschi.



Guardalo giocare, classe 98 e per me è forte. Ed è anche buono con i piedi. Non è Nesta ma come Kjaer può dire la sua


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Guardalo giocare, classe 98 e per me è forte. Ed è anche buono con i piedi. Non è Nesta ma come Kjaer può dire la sua



L’ho visto giocare, non è male per nulla ma è ancora tutto da costruire, non certo uno pronto che ti fa fare il salto di qualità da subito come fatto da Kjaer.


----------



## The P (7 Gennaio 2021)

Osceno. Con Kalulu al posto suo probabilmente uno o due dei tre goal subiti non lo avremmo preso. Non mette il piede mai, ma che difensore è?


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Gennaio 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Osceno. Con Kalulu al posto suo probabilmente uno o due dei tre goal subiti non lo avremmo preso. Non mette il piede mai, ma che difensore è?


Ecco la parola giusta non mette mai il piede...mai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Imbarazzante... Oserei dire Cringe.. Il fatto che sia il capitano poi

Vorrei sapere cosa ci aveva visto Mihajlovic allora

Anche a 20 milioni sarebbe da vendere quest'estate


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli non è un cesso, ma in tantissimi anni non c'è ancora stata una singola partita dove mi abbia fatto spellare la pelle delle mani, mentre sono state tantissime quelle dove mi ha fatto bestemmiare.

Non penso sarà mai un ottimo difensore.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante... Oserei dire Cringe.. Il fatto che sia il capitano poi
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa ci aveva visto Mihajlovic allora
> 
> Anche a 20 milioni sarebbe da vendere quest'estate



In realtà 5 anni fa giocava esattamente come adesso, con qualche leggerezza difensiva che potevi aspettarti da uno di venti anni (vedi Kalulu adesso). Il problema è che si è fermato lì, senza migliorare minimamente. Non eccelle in niente. Per dire, potrei chiudere un occhio se fa una marcatura leggera come quella su Dybala nell'1-0. Ma gli occhi li tengo aperti perché non sa impostare, non sa anticipare, non è forte di testa (guardate De Ligt, che a me personalmente non piace, di difetti ne ha parecchi ma di testa è un bisonte).


----------



## Solo (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ripeto quello che ho già detto, questo è il nuovo Suso. Cioè un mediocre che inspiegabilmente gode di ottima stampa e per il quale serviranno anni per liberarsene.


----------



## malos (7 Gennaio 2021)

In una nazionale dove non giocano ne Baresi e Maldini ne Nesta e Cannavaro lui è il quinto dopo Chiellini, Bonucci, Acerbi e Bastoni. Giustamente .

Il capitano del milan, un'umiliazione per la nostra storia.


----------



## Victorss (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante... Oserei dire Cringe.. Il fatto che sia il capitano poi
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa ci aveva visto Mihajlovic allora
> 
> Anche a 20 milioni sarebbe da vendere quest'estate



Il problema è che quando fu preso era molto giovane e mostrava talento e qualità fuori dal comune per essere un ragazzo così giovane. Ad oggi posso dire che i più grosso difetti che aveva allora sono rimasti gli stessi ed è riuscito a migliorare solo il posizionamento. Ogni qual volta gli capita un giocatore brevilineo è abile nello stretto fa sempre le solite figuracce.oeri sera un birillo. Io l ho sempre difeso ma inizio a perdere la pazienza. 5 milioni non glieli darei mai.


----------



## Maximo (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rugani è più forte.
> Caceres è più forte.
> Rudiger è più forte.
> Nacho è più forte.
> Umtiti è più forte.



Rugani e Caceres sono due pipponi su non scherziamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> che vuoi dire di preciso?




Mi riferisco a questo post mio:



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, é sempre un discorso sulla fase difensiva, ma se guardiamo i gol subiti, si vede spesso la mano di Romagnoli:
> 
> - Rigore regalato contro il Lille
> - Rigore causato contro l'Udinese
> ...



Da quel giorni in poi abbiamo subito:
2 gol contro la Lazio dove Romagnoli é totalmente assente di colpe. 
1 gol contro il Sassuolo (punizione dopo un fallo di Romagnoli. Errore piu grave di Hauge sulla punizione stessa)
3 gol contro la Juve dove Romagnoli c'ha messo lo zampino in tutti 3, sopratutto nel terzo.

Generalmente é da notare che con lui in campo il numero di gol subiti cresce in modo spaventoso - come dice spesso [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] . Pochi interventi decisivi, tantissimi errori (contro il Benevento ne ha combinate di tutti colori). Ormai i dati sono un po troppo chiari per ignorarli.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2021)

Prova del nove per Maldini questa situazione. Non si può panchinare il capitano per cui in estate va venduto al miglior offerente senza se e senza ma. Oltre a combinarne di ogni ha pure l'atteggiamento borioso tipico dei mediocri che si credono chissà chi, questa credo sia l'unica cosa che ha imparato da Bonucci oltre a piantarsi come un birillo quando lo puntano in velocità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Gennaio 2021)

La vicenda Romagnoli mi fa venire in mente Vettel.

Tra poco dobbiamo discutere del rinnovo. Romagnoli a livello di leadership é cresciuto e in un gruppo di giovanissimi sta assumendo un ruolo di guida importante, sarebbe importante rimanesse ma...

É un difensore discreto, non eccelllente, la sua titolaritá, se non cancellata, va quanto meno messa in discussione per via dei suoi limiti fisici e tecnici.

Un ruolo da prima rotazione con stipendio intorno ai 2/2,5 netti per me sarebbe adeguato.

Ma lui si presenterá alle trattative reclamando un ruolo da leader con stipendio top.

Rischiamo un pó quello che ha passato la Ferrari quest anno quando ha detto a Vettel che la prima guida sarebbe stata Leclerc e non avrebbe rinnovato il suo contratto. Un anno pessimo tecnicamente che ha inciso anche moralmente sulla squadra.

Ma forse, Romagnoli, come Vettel, ha una considerazione di se stesso superiore al suo reale valore.

Detto ció non andrei troppo duro con le critiche, non sono sicuro che Gabbia avrebbe fatto meglio. É un buon difensore, piú o meno come Bonucci o Mancini che su 10 interventi ne fa uno ottimo, 7 nella norma e 2 sbaglia. Le critiche derivano dal fatto che da lui e dal suo ingaggio (richiesto?) ci si aspetterebbero prestazioni da Van Djyk, Ramos, Varane, Koulibaly,che non sono nelle sue corde.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La vicenda Romagnoli mi fa venire in mente Vettel.
> 
> Tra poco dobbiamo discutere del rinnovo. Romagnoli a livello di leadership é cresciuto e in un gruppo di giovanissimi sta assumendo un ruolo di guida importante, sarebbe importante rimanesse ma...
> 
> ...



Gabbia da dietro si fa sentire eccome, mette il piede appena c'è lo spazio, è aggressivo da dietro, le prende tutte di testa.
Occhio che gabbia è troppo troppo sottovalutato.

Un difensore deve poi anche saper spendere un fallo quando è il caso.
Romagnoli ieri è stato ridicolizzato, qualche giorno fa lo aveva umiliato perfino Lapadula.


Come dico da anni ci sono i re e i re del niente.
Suso era il re del nulla, un re di un club che giocava per il sesto-settimo posto.
Romagnoli che vuole fare da grande?
Può essere il leader di un milan vincente? Se gioca come sta facendo la sua titolarità va quanto meno messa in discussione...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La vicenda Romagnoli mi fa venire in mente Vettel.
> 
> Tra poco dobbiamo discutere del rinnovo. Romagnoli a livello di leadership é cresciuto e in un gruppo di giovanissimi sta assumendo un ruolo di guida importante, sarebbe importante rimanesse ma...
> 
> ...



Io mi metto nei panni di Kjaer che gli da la paga ogni partita, già ora prende metà di lui e deve sentire che quello vuole 5 milioni...

Poi in campo come ieri sera Romagnoli si perde il giocatore sull'allungo e poi rimbrotta il compagno per non aver chiuso sull'inserimento..

Mah...è così che si creano cricche nel gruppo


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mi spiace, ma con oggi ha definitivamente esaurito ogni credito.
Non può fare il capitano del milan, e probabilmente nemmeno il titolare.
Non eccelle in nulla, non migliora, fa errori decisivi con costanza.
Peccato che essendo capitano non puo nemmeno essere panchinato.

A giugno, lui Castillejo Conti e Krunic come minimo vanno ceduti.
Sono rimasti davvero pochi "rami secchi" (casualmente omaggio delle precedenti gestioni societarie e tecniche), bisogna avere coraggio di fare un taglio col passato


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La vicenda Romagnoli mi fa venire in mente Vettel.
> 
> Tra poco dobbiamo discutere del rinnovo. Romagnoli a livello di leadership é cresciuto e in un gruppo di giovanissimi sta assumendo un ruolo di guida importante, sarebbe importante rimanesse ma...
> 
> ...



Si è una vicenda delicata.

Tendo sempre a difenderlo perchè vedo un accanimento eccessivo, pero è indiscutibile che quando si alza il livello Romagnoli è sempre inadeguato. Non puo essere leader di questo gruppo se in campo non ha le qualità per farlo.

Tu fai il paragone con Vettel, io ne faccio uno piu recente e da brividi... con Montolivo.

Il reparto centrale va rivisto, ridisegnato e ridefinito alla radice. Romagnoli non puo essere leader e capitano del Milan che sta nascendo e che verrà, c'è poco da fare, ma neppure l'incerottatissimo Kjaer puo esserlo a lungo.

Serve creare una nuova coppia proprio.

In tutto gli altri reparti siamo abbastanza coperti, con titolari ottimi e giovani alternative, il futuro è roseo, c'è coerenza, ma nella coppia di centrali siamo in alto mare.

Forse solo Kalulu va bene come giovane alternativa, un po' come Leao e Tonali negli altri reparti, Gabbia è piu o meno accettabile come quarto ma ci mancano proprio i due titolari nel breve/medio periodo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gabbia da dietro si fa sentire eccome, mette il piede appena c'è lo spazio, è aggressivo da dietro, le prende tutte di testa.
> Occhio che gabbia è troppo troppo sottovalutato.
> 
> Un difensore deve poi anche saper spendere un fallo quando è il caso.
> Romagnoli ieri è stato ridicolizzato, qualche giorno fa lo aveva umiliato perfino Lapadula.



Gabbia per me ha problemi sopratutto sul posizionamento ed un po troppa irruenza in alcune situazione. Ogni tanto esagera o si crea problemi perche non é dove dovrebbe essere. Nel 1-contro-1 non é fenomenale. Detto questo: Gabbia é ancora molto giovane e queste sono cose sulle quali si puo lavorare. Il ragazzo é migliorato piu di quanto era possibile immaginarselo dopo le prime prestazioni con la nostra maglia. Dati alla mano con lui in difesa abbiamo fatto meglio che con Romagnoli.
Ad oggi per me sarebbe una buona riserva per Kjaer visto che hanno caratteristiche simili.

Accanto a Kjaer invece vedo un giocatore della tipologia di Kalulu, che pero oggettivamente é grezzo. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi metto nei panni di Kjaer che gli da la paga ogni partita, già ora prende metà di lui e deve sentire che quello vuole 5 milioni...
> *
> Poi in campo come ieri sera Romagnoli si perde il giocatore sull'allungo e poi rimbrotta il compagno per non aver chiuso sull'inserimento..*
> 
> Mah...è così che si creano cricche nel gruppo



Quando ho visto Romagnoli che osa di attaccare Kjaer dopo la sua non-difesa su Kulusevski ho sentito un odio profondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gabbia per me ha problemi sopratutto sul posizionamento ed un po troppa irruenza in alcune situazione. Ogni tanto esagera o si crea problemi perche non é dove dovrebbe essere. Nel 1-contro-1 non é fenomenale. Detto questo: Gabbia é ancora molto giovane e queste sono cose sulle quali si puo lavorare. Il ragazzo é migliorato piu di quanto era possibile immaginarselo dopo le prime prestazioni con la nostra maglia. Dati alla mano con lui in difesa abbiamo fatto meglio che con Romagnoli.
> Ad oggi per me sarebbe una buona riserva per Kjaer visto che hanno caratteristiche simili.
> 
> Accanto a Kjaer invece vedo un giocatore della tipologia di Kalulu, che pero oggettivamente é grezzo.
> ...



Io l'anno scorso ero molto scettico su gabbia ma mi ha fatto ricredere.
Il ragazzo è forte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si è una vicenda delicata.
> 
> Tendo sempre a difenderlo perchè vedo un accanimento eccessivo, pero è indiscutibile che quando si alza il livello Romagnoli è sempre inadeguato. Non puo essere leader di questo gruppo se in campo non ha le qualità per farlo.
> 
> ...



Non a caso abbiamo cercato Milenkovic tutta l'estate...Maldini e Massara lo sanno bene che dietro è dura..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gabbia per me ha problemi sopratutto sul posizionamento ed un po troppa irruenza in alcune situazione. Ogni tanto esagera o si crea problemi perche non é dove dovrebbe essere. Nel 1-contro-1 non é fenomenale. Detto questo: Gabbia é ancora molto giovane e queste sono cose sulle quali si puo lavorare. Il ragazzo é migliorato piu di quanto era possibile immaginarselo dopo le prime prestazioni con la nostra maglia. Dati alla mano con lui in difesa abbiamo fatto meglio che con Romagnoli.
> Ad oggi per me sarebbe una buona riserva per Kjaer visto che hanno caratteristiche simili.
> 
> Accanto a Kjaer invece vedo un giocatore della tipologia di Kalulu, che pero oggettivamente é grezzo.
> ...



Il ruolo del difensore negli anni è molto cambiato.
Ormai non si è mai del tutto fissati con la zona come non si è fissati totalmente con l'uomo, il concetto chiave nella marcatura è il 'marca e copri' che consiste nel guardare l'uomo occupando la posizione giusta di campo e posturandosi correttamente.

Il difensore deve saper che se si posiziona bene e corre dietro ha sempre tempo e spazio per recuperare ma se sbagli i tempi è out.

Romagnoli questi concetti li sbaglia troppe volte.
Sbaglia scelte , tempi e spazi.

Rigori come quelli provocati contro l'udinese , ad esempio, sono figli di 3 errori dentro la stessa azione.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non a caso abbiamo cercato Milenkovic tutta l'estate...Maldini e Massara lo sanno bene che dietro è dura..



Milenkovic è uno dei pochi difensori piu sopravvalutati di Romagnoli, fidati. Non risolve nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Milenkovic è uno dei pochi difensori piu sopravvalutati di Romagnoli, fidati. Non risolve nulla.



Eh allora qua abbiamo un problema se sbagliamo il colpo..c'era anche Kabak..ora in teoria si è virato su Simakan..insomma che il reparto vada ripensato mi pare lo sappiano...
Ma poi parlano i numeri..troppi gol presi..non sempre ne puoi fare 2-3 per vincere o pareggiare..


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh allora qua abbiamo un problema se sbagliamo il colpo..c'era anche Kabak..ora in teoria si è virato su Simakan..insomma che il reparto vada ripensato mi pare lo sappiano...
> Ma poi parlano i numeri..troppi gol presi..non sempre ne puoi fare 2-3 per vincere o pareggiare..



Assolutamente, viaggiamo ad una media di DUE goal subiti a partita, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Senza aggiungere poi che ogni partita Donnarumma ne salva sempre qualcuno clamoroso. Non si puo andare avanti in questo modo senza pagarla prima o poi.

Per me uno tra Simakan e Kabak, insomma un giovane difensore fortissimo fisicamente serve come il pane, ma non basta, ne serve un altro probabilmente di livello superiore e piu esperto perchè ne Romagnoli ne Kjaer, per ragioni diverse, offrono sufficienti garanzie. Io mi sono fatto questa idea.

Serve cedere SIA Musacchio CHE Duarte, in sostanza, e prendere due difensori centrali, in attesa poi di definire il prima possibile il futuro prossimo di Romagnoli.

Altri utenti hanno fatto il paragone con Suso e Piatek di un anno fa, hanno ragione secondo me, il ragionamento è lo stesso.


----------



## Djerry (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, viaggiamo ad una media di DUE goal subiti a partita, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Senza aggiungere poi che ogni partita Donnarumma ne salva sempre qualcuno clamoroso. Non si puo andare avanti in questo modo senza pagarla prima o poi.
> 
> Per me uno tra Simakan e Kabak, insomma un giovane difensore fortissimo fisicamente serve come il pane, ma non basta, ne serve un altro probabilmente di livello superiore e piu esperto perchè ne Romagnoli ne Kjaer, per ragioni diverse, offrono sufficienti garanzie. Io mi sono fatto questa idea.
> 
> Serve cedere SIA Musacchio CHE Duarte, in sostanza, e prendere due difensori centrali.



Fino a qualche tempo fa anch'io ero nell'ottica del giovane forte fisicamente, ma ora tutto è cambiato, per due motivi: Kalulu e siamo primi.

Per me adesso la priorità è quel centrale "di livello superiore e più esperto" che finalmente faccia sentire il caldo tepore della panchina sotto le terga di Romagnoli, affidando la fascia ad uno dei due spilungoni.

Operazioni alla Kjaer ed alla Smalling, per me non si scappa da qui. E sui candidati potremmo sbizzarrirci, poi sta a te Paolo.

Il progetto giovane è Kalulu, l'altro progetto giovane duttile ma scarso è Gabbia. Ora non servono doppioni, serve Alessio accanto a Colombo, Tatarusanu e Daniel.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si è una vicenda delicata.
> 
> Tendo sempre a difenderlo perchè vedo un accanimento eccessivo, pero è indiscutibile che quando si alza il livello Romagnoli è sempre inadeguato. Non puo essere leader di questo gruppo se in campo non ha le qualità per farlo.
> 
> ...



La penso esattamente così,ecco perché ritenevo Fofana fondamentale a settembre. 
Adesso vorrei Schuurs.

Poi se si ritiene Boateng idoneo prenderei lui, Sergio Ramos mi pare onestamente troppo, ma chissà. 

Low cost, anzi mi sa proprio parametro 0 c'è Schar.. Ma sarebbe solo un rimandare il problema.

Comunque in generale di difensori centrali ce ne sono un sacco, ieri feci una lista veloce sul topic che aprì su Romagnoli e ho messo solo quelli che mi piacciono di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, viaggiamo ad una media di DUE goal subiti a partita, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Senza aggiungere poi che ogni partita Donnarumma ne salva sempre qualcuno clamoroso. Non si puo andare avanti in questo modo senza pagarla prima o poi.
> 
> Per me uno tra Simakan e Kabak, insomma un giovane difensore fortissimo fisicamente serve come il pane, ma non basta, ne serve un altro probabilmente di livello superiore e piu esperto perchè ne Romagnoli ne Kjaer, per ragioni diverse, offrono sufficienti garanzie. Io mi sono fatto questa idea.
> 
> ...



Musacchio andrà via a zero e duarte in prestito...rassegniamoci...l'importante sarebbe monetizzare Alessio


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Fino a qualche tempo fa anch'io ero nell'ottica del giovane forte fisicamente, ma ora tutto è cambiato, per due motivi: Kalulu e siamo primi.
> 
> Per me adesso la priorità è quel centrale "di livello superiore e più esperto" che finalmente faccia sentire il caldo tepore della panchina sotto le terga di Romagnoli, affidando la fascia ad uno dei due spilungoni.
> 
> ...



Per questo dico che con Simakan stiamo tergiversando per ragioni tecniche non economiche. Dietro non abbiamo certezze, ragazzi, è un casino, e prendiamo due goal a partita.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Musacchio andrà via a zero e duarte in prestito...rassegniamoci...l'importante sarebbe monetizzare Alessio



A un anno dalla scadenza andrebbero bene 20-25 già


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A un anno dalla scadenza andrebbero bene 20-25 già



Ah be si mica pretendo di più..che poi è il suo valore su


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Una lista veloce di centrali
> 
> *CLASSE S :*
> 
> ...



Comunque questo è il post che ho fatto sull'altro topic. 
Le "classi" sono semplicemente una mia personale considerazione sul rapporto qualità prezzo e sulla sicurezza dell'investimento, ci sono anche i collegamenti ipertestuali a transfermarkt se qualcuno volesse farsi un'idea dei giocatori.


Per me questi son quasi tutti meglio di Romagnoli già oggi e si conteranno sulle dita di una mano quelli fhe faranno una carriera peggiore della sua.. E son convinto che i nostri data analyst e osservatori li conoscano sicuramente

(Simakan non c'è perché penso lo prendiamo, comunque lo avrei messo in classe A)


----------



## davidelynch (7 Gennaio 2021)

Sinceramente mi sembra inadeguato al ruolo che riveste, urge cessione per il bene di entrambi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Comunque questo è il post che ho fatto sull'altro topic.
> Le "classi" sono semplicemente una mia personale considerazione sul rapporto qualità prezzo e sulla sicurezza dell'investimento, ci sono anche i collegamenti ipertestuali a transfermarkt se qualcuno volesse farsi un'idea dei giocatori.
> 
> 
> Per me questi son quasi tutti meglio di Romagnoli già oggi.. E son convinto che i nostri data analyst e osservatori li conoscano sicuramente



In generale sono tutti costosissimi. A parte quelli molto molto giovani che onestamente faccio fatica a vedere meglio di Kalulu, gli altri costano tantissimo. Forse tra questi ce ne puo essere qualcuno che non giocando molto potrebbe essere appetibile (Christensen, Militao), poi forse manca Rudiger alla lista, ma tutti gli altri un po' piu pronti sono chimere ora come ora.

Uno come Zagadou, per dirne uno (che pure non vedo adattissimo al nostro gioco pero), se vai dal Dortmund ti chiede 40-50 milioni per averlo a gennaio, fidati. Questi giocatori, da queste squadre, sono buone occasioni solo se proprio finiscono fuori squadra stile Theo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La vicenda Romagnoli mi fa venire in mente Vettel.
> 
> Tra poco dobbiamo discutere del rinnovo. Romagnoli a livello di leadership é cresciuto e in un gruppo di giovanissimi sta assumendo un ruolo di guida importante, sarebbe importante rimanesse ma...
> 
> ...


A 5 non si può rinnovare, ma IN QUESTO MOMENTO in virtù anche del suo stipendio gli viene assegnata una centralità nel progetto. Centralità non meritata a mio modo di vedere, perchè obiettivamente è sempre il primo ad avere amnesie difensive, accompagnate da limiti sia in marcatura che a livello fisico (è troppo lento). Sa impostare ed ha un bel piede, ma ci fermiamo lì, da un centrale difensivo mi aspetto concentrazione, capacità di marcatura, bravura tattica. E tutte queste qualità Romagnoli non le ha. L'anno prossimo servirà un centrale difensivo che possa colmare tutte le lacune che ora, per via anche di Romagnoli, mostriamo sul piano difensivo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In generale sono tutti costosissimi. A parte quelli molto molto giovani che onestamente faccio fatica a vedere meglio di Kalulu, gli altri costano tantissimo. Forse tra questi ce ne puo essere qualcuno che non giocando molto potrebbe essere appetibile (Christensen, Militao), poi forse manca Rudiger alla lista, ma tutti gli altri un po' piu pronti sono chimere ora come ora.
> 
> Uno come Zagadou, per dirne uno (che pure non vedo adattissimo al nostro gioco pero), se vai dal Dortmund ti chiede 40-50 milioni per averlo a gennaio, fidati. Questi giocatori, da queste squadre, sono buone occasioni solo se proprio finiscono fuori squadra stile Theo.



Eh lo so ma con le partenze di Musacchio, Duarte e se ci danno 20 per Romagnoli secondo me uno Schuurs puoi prenderlo. Fofana e Upamecano sono obiettivamente impossibili, idem Pau Torres. 
Militao a me piace molto, credo il Real in estate possa sbarazzarsene, anche loro devono rifare tutto il reparto dei centrali. 

Io tra il salto nel buio con un Omeragic e rimanere con Romagnoli a 5 milioni l'anno, preferisco il salto nel buio.

Anche perché tra questi, come dici anche tu, devi anche individuare il post-Kjaer che obiettivamente credo possa fare non più di 2 anni a questo livello.

Zagadou non mi piace, l'ho messo solo perché in scadenza  , ma come anche Badiashile e tutti questi francesoni di letteralmente due metri, per me 190 cm bastano e avanzano per un centrale ottimo, anche perché la mobilità diventa un problema. Insomma l'altezza ideale del centrale moderno deve essere secondo me tra i 184-190cm


----------



## Djerry (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Comunque questo è il post che ho fatto sull'altro topic.
> Le "classi" sono semplicemente una mia personale considerazione sul rapporto qualità prezzo e sulla sicurezza dell'investimento, ci sono anche i collegamenti ipertestuali a transfermarkt se qualcuno volesse farsi un'idea dei giocatori.
> 
> 
> Per me questi son quasi tutti meglio di Romagnoli già oggi.. E son convinto che i nostri data analyst e osservatori li conoscano sicuramente



Ne servirebbe una specifica in relazione alle nostre esigenze, ovvero i Classe S e Classe A caduti in disgrazia nelle big.
A noi serve un blitz alla Kjaer con un giocatore appena sopra Kjaer nella reputazione recente, che abbia voglia di sposare il progetto Milan.

Nella tua lista molti di quelli hanno i due difetti che a Romagnoli presente in rosa non possiamo permetterci: o costano troppo o non sono pronti e non sono testati per inserimento immediato.
Penso agli stessi Ajer e Ahmedhodzic che conosco e che mi piacciono tanto, ma sono grandi progetti di difensori, non gente che domani metti contro l'Atalanta e ti garantisce rendimento così nettamente superiore ad Alessio.

Ci vuole qualcuno che vada in tutte le 20 big d'Europa a vedere chi sono i centrali che non stanno giocando, e poi porti la lista a Paolo, per operazione in stile Lovren e Smalling.

Butto lì quattro nomi a memoria: Christensen (Chelsea), Rudiger (Chelsea), Eric Bailly (United), Umtiti (Barcellona).

Bisogna avere il coraggio definitivo di andare a sondare lassù, ed investire lì 3-4 netti di ingaggio dopo i primi 6 mesi di prestito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eh lo so ma con le partenze di Musacchio, Duarte e se ci danno 20 per Romagnoli secondo me uno Shuurs puoi prenderlo.
> 
> Io tra il salto nel buio con un Omeragic e rimanere con Romagnoli a 5 milioni l'anno, preferisco il salto nel buio.
> 
> Anche perché tra questi, come dici devi anche individuare il post-Kjaer che obiettivamente credo possa fare non più di 2 anni a questo livello.



Io terrei sott'occhio anche il 20enne Lacroix del Wolfsburg che sta disputando una stagione d'alto livello. 1,90m, velocita buona e un nome che non ha ancora fatto il giro del mondo visto che é diventato titolare solo in questa stagione.



Djerry ha scritto:


> Ne servirebbe una specifica in relazione alle nostre esigenze, ovvero i Classe S e Classe A caduti in disgrazia nelle big.
> A noi serve un blitz alla Kjaer con un giocatore appena sopra Kjaer nella reputazione recente, che abbia voglia di sposare il progetto Milan.
> 
> Nella tua lista molti di quelli hanno i due difetti che a Romagnoli presente in rosa non possiamo permetterci: o costano troppo o non sono pronti e non sono testati per inserimento immediato.
> ...



Questi sono colpi che fai quando vuoi dire al resto del campionato 'Siamo seri, noi vogliamo vincere lo scudetto'. Non so se questa sia la visione di Elliott.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ne servirebbe una specifica in relazione alle nostre esigenze, ovvero i Classe S e Classe A caduti in disgrazia nelle big.
> A noi serve un blitz alla Kjaer con un giocatore appena sopra Kjaer nella reputazione recente, che abbia voglia di sposare il progetto Milan.
> 
> Nella tua lista molti di quelli hanno i due difetti che a Romagnoli presente in rosa non possiamo permetterci: o costano troppo o non sono pronti e non sono testati per inserimento immediato.
> ...



UMTITI wow magari.

Un difensore campione del mondo ragazzi, sarebbe chiariamente il piu forte difensore dell'intera serie A, altrochè. E guadagna meno di 4 milioni netti se non sbaglio, poco piu di Romagnoli!

Pero lui ha una storia particolare, operato al ginocchio, è rientrato di recente, ha gli europei da disputare in vista ma non viene convocato da un pezzo pr infortunio... non so, bisognerebbe sapere la situazione, questo noi tifosi non lo possiamo sapere. Magari vorrebbe andare a giocare per rientrare in nazionale, chi lo sa.

Se sta anche solo decentemente, uno come lui cambia la storia di questo Milan, altro che opportunità. Umtiti è un top player, tra l'altro mancino e uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto nell'uno contro uno. Ma senza sapere le cose in dettaglio è giusto un pour parler.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ne servirebbe una specifica in relazione alle nostre esigenze, ovvero i Classe S e Classe A caduti in disgrazia nelle big.
> A noi serve un blitz alla Kjaer con un giocatore appena sopra Kjaer nella reputazione recente, che abbia voglia di sposare il progetto Milan.
> 
> Nella tua lista molti di quelli hanno i due difetti che a Romagnoli presente in rosa non possiamo permetterci: o costano troppo o non sono pronti e non sono testati per inserimento immediato.
> ...



Boateng a 0?

Rudiger mi sembra il migliore tra quelli che dici. 
Proverei anche con Lindelof dello United magari, ma non so se lo possano ritenere cedibile. 
Umtiti non mi ha mai convinto, spesso ha avuto problemi fisici
anche se potrebbe fare davvero al caso nostro, sarebbe anche il più funzionale in quanto mancino. 
A sto punto andrei tutta su Militao, prestito e riscatto a giugno 2022 sui 30 milioni


----------



## Alekos (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ma secondo voi c'è qualche squadra disposta a comprare Romagnoli? Secondo me ce lo dobbiamo tenere fino a scadenza.


----------



## Djerry (7 Gennaio 2021)

Se non prendiamo in mano la situazione ora, non solo restiamo in balia degli errori di Alessio per tutto l'anno, arrivando a sudarci anche il quarto posto, ma non mandiamo nemmeno un messaggio in ottica rinnovo.

E' in questi 4 mesi che Romagnoli deve capire, tramite l'arrivo del Rudiger o dell'Umtiti della situazione, che tra lui ed un big c'è tanta differenza.

Tanto Mancini non lo porta comunque all'Europeo e Gigio rinnova lo stesso. Deve sentire la pressione ora, anche per il bene della sua carriera.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Boateng a 0?
> 
> Rudiger mi sembra il migliore tra quelli che dici.
> Proverei anche con Lindelof dello United magari, ma non so se lo possano ritenere cedibile.
> ...



Militao, benissimo, pure giovane, da aggiungere alla lista!

Questa gente fuori dai progetti delle big sono il profilo, gente che ha 3 spezzoni di partita, sa che deve andarsene a giocare altrove, vede il Milan primo, sente al telefono Maldini e dice "sai che c'è? Arrivo".

E la società di appartenenza ha tutto l'interesse ad un bel prestito, anche biennale nel caso di Militao come giustamente proponi, stile Morata I alla Juve.

P.S.: Boateng a 0 no, sia perché è troppo titolare oggi, sia perché ci serve ora!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Gennaio 2021)

Alekos ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi c'è qualche squadra disposta a comprare Romagnoli? Secondo me ce lo dobbiamo tenere fino a scadenza.



Raiola dovrebbe essere in grado di piazzarlo in qualche squadra inglese.

Pensa a Kean che dopo un fallimenti con Juventus e Everton é finito nel PSG.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo in mano la situazione ora, non solo restiamo in balia degli errori di Alessio per tutto l'anno, arrivando a sudarci anche il quarto posto, ma non mandiamo nemmeno un messaggio in ottica rinnovo.
> 
> E' in questi 4 mesi che Romagnoli deve capire, tramite l'arrivo del Rudiger o dell'Umtiti della situazione, che tra lui ed un big c'è tanta differenza.
> 
> ...



Eh tutto giusto, ma dubito che un centrale del genere arrivi adesso, sarebbe davvero un colpaccio. 
Ho già paura che neanche in estate verrà fatto e si rinnoverà Romagnoli come nulla fosse.
Mi accontenterei di giugno.. Sperando che Simakan o chi per lui in un paio di mesi tolga il posto al "capitano"

Poi quest'estate abbiamo da risolvere altre situazioni tra centravanti e/o Ibra, ala destra, Dalot o nuovo terzino, Brahim o nuovo trequarti, riserva di Theo.
È un macello. E io vorrei anche uno con tanta qualità a centrocampo(Koopmeiners)


----------



## Maximo (7 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi metto nei panni di Kjaer che gli da la paga ogni partita, già ora prende metà di lui e deve sentire che quello vuole 5 milioni...
> 
> Poi in campo come ieri sera Romagnoli si perde il giocatore sull'allungo e poi rimbrotta il compagno per non aver chiuso sull'inserimento..
> 
> Mah...è così che si creano cricche nel gruppo



Il Milan 5 mln a Romagnoli non li darà mai, stanne certo.


----------



## Djerry (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eh tutto giusto, ma dubito che un centrale del genere arrivi adesso, sarebbe davvero un colpaccio.
> Ho già paura che neanche in estate verrà fatto e si rinnoverà Romagnoli come nulla fossa.
> Mi accontenterei di giugno.. Sperando che Simakan o chi per lui in un paio di mesi tolga il posto al "capitano"



Oggi è il grande giorno, qui c'è in gioco tantissimo! 

Il quinto posto è uno spauracchio, così come paradossalmente vincere subito qualcosa non è utopia.
Questo è un campionato in cui lo scudetto rischia di essere in gioco fino ad aprile anche con 4-5 squadre, e ci sarà una di quelle che la prenderà in quel posto amaramente arrivando quinta.
Al momento non siamo noi, gioco alla mano, ma quella difesa è la peggiore di tutte le prime, c'è poco da farci.

Oggi, 7 gennaio, dopo la prima sconfitta e dopo il delirio unplugged di Alessio, è il momento della consacrazione di Paolo.

Per me questa lettura di mercato, che ruota attorno al perfetto topic che hai aperto, è una chiave di svolta del nostro futuro e della nostra storia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Oggi è il grande giorno, qui c'è in gioco tantissimo!
> 
> Il quinto posto è uno spauracchio, così come paradossalmente vincere subito qualcosa non è utopia.
> Questo è un campionato in cui lo scudetto rischia di essere in gioco fino ad aprile anche con 4-5 squadre, e ci sarà una di quelle che la prenderà in quel posto amaramente arrivando quinta.
> ...



Sono totalmente d'accordo con te. 
È il momento di essere audaci.
Ma la vedo davvero davvero difficile,spero il tuo ottimismo sia ripagato.

Per me son troppo prudenti, ci colpa anche Elliott che non scuce una dose di soldi importante per fare ciò che si deve. 
Boh.. Non voglio dire che sono nel panico ma sono in escandescenza, perché se Montolivo era solo uno tra i tanti in una situazione irrecuperabile, Romagnoli rischia di essere l'ingranaggio difettoso che rovina la macchina perfetta che eravamo destinati a diventare.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo con te.
> È il momento di essere audaci.
> Ma la vedo davvero davvero difficile,spero il tuo ottimismo sia ripagato.
> 
> ...



Ma non ti sembra quantomeno sospetto che non stiamo chiudendo per Simakan per quanto... 2 o 3 milioni?

A me pare strano, non possiamo dire si tratti di un tergiversare per ragioni economiche, pure se di questi tempi ogni euro pesa tanto.

Se TUTTI in società credono che Simakan sia il difensore giusto per completare il reparto e migliorare la squadra, cosa fanno, tergiversano per qualche milione di bonus?

Per me c'è qualcosa di diverso dietro, non sono tutti ugualmente convinti, se non proprio in disaccordo, riguardo all'acquisto di Simakan e forse piu in generale di un difensore di questo tipo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non ti sembra quantomeno sospetto che non stiamo chiudendo per Simakan per quanto... 2 o 3 milioni?
> 
> A me pare strano, non possiamo dire si tratti di un tergiversare per ragioni economiche, pure se di questi tempi ogni euro pesa tanto.
> 
> ...



Eh la tua disamina ha senso, ma infatti credo ci sia più di un dubbio su Simakan. Però boh non so che pensare.. Come al solito mi sa che non si risolverà in tempi brevi. 
Il real Militao ce lo sarebbe già ora? 
Vedo più facili Umtiti e Christensen per gennaio che mi sembrano proprio fuori progetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La vicenda Romagnoli mi fa venire in mente Vettel.
> 
> Tra poco dobbiamo discutere del rinnovo. Romagnoli a livello di leadership é cresciuto e in un gruppo di giovanissimi sta assumendo un ruolo di guida importante, sarebbe importante rimanesse ma...
> 
> ...



quoto, se vuole c'è un rinnovo a 2,5. altrimenti aria. se non trova casa andrà a scadenza... dalla panchina.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Andasse via a 0 se vuole basta che non rinnovi. Può andare alla Juve, all'Inter, alla Lazio, dove vuole.
Anzi, visto che Demiral a quanto pare ha chiesto di essere ceduto, uno scambio lo proporrei magari ci cascano ma dubito.


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi io avevo avvertito tutti già da un pezzo che prima o poi con questo giocatore sempre in campo l'avremmo pagata amaramente e ancora non ci siamo avvicinati al momento chiave del ciclo post Giannino con questo mediocre come capitano, l'esclusione di Romagnoli dai titolari per scelta tecnica, perché a parte tutto io uno che contro la Fiorentina segna e poi da capitano va a cianciare contro i "criticoni" davanti a tout le monde non posso ritenerlo un onesto capitano ma un mediocre che cerca di resistere e di farsi strada utilizzando delle situazioni passate che lo hanno fatto diventare immeritatamente capitano, errori passati che hanno fatto seccare i rami e ora i rami secchi vanno tagliati del tutto perché non porteranno nessun frutto né miglioreranno.
Purtroppo come avevo già scritto proprio l'altro giorno Romagnoli ha un peso specifico in squadra imbarazzante, è il capitano ma è sempre l'anello debole della difesa, quello portato dagli altri, quello che dà meno sicurezza in tutti i fondamentali, quello che gode di credito infinito pur evidenziando dei limiti strutturati e tecnici che non c'entrano nulla col percorso che stiamo cercando di portare avanti.
Theo ieri ha fatto una partita molto mediocre, molto sotto i suoi standard, ma facendo un certo tipo di gioco avrebbe bisogno di ben altro centrale al suo fianco, molto più veloce, reattivo, abile nell'1 vs 1, uno con cui costruirsi una chimica vincente come ha fatto Calabria dall'altra parte con Kjaer, Kjaer che da parecchi mesi si sta logorando fisicamente per tenere su la baracca e per poter permettere alla squadra di giocare senza troppi rischi pure con tanti assenti e un capitano che non rappresenta nessuno se non sé stesso.
Romagnoli andrebbe messo da parte a stagione in corso perché in estate con tutto il carrozzone mediatico che ha dietro e che lo difenderebbe sarebbe una tragedia e sarebbe impossibile un passaggio di consegne, non so se sarà Simakan ma è probabile, anche lo stesso Kalulu ha buone probabilità di metterlo in panchina perché semplicemente ha caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche irrinunciabili per qualsiasi squadra di Serie A, perché se sei un lentone piantato come the captain o sei un drago quando vieni puntato o è meglio se ti fai da parte, non hai indirizzo in A, figuriamoci in partite come questa, annunciate, dove i ritmi sono diversi e non devi sbagliare un'H, ecco queste partite non sono roba per un mediocre del genere perché totalmente fuori contesto, perché inadatto e perché ormai non ce lo possiamo più permettere.
Da Maldini mi aspetto che certe cose le capisca o le abbia capite prima di noi, capisco le assenze che abbiamo voluto noi seguendo una certa linea ma dobbiamo pensare al poi e non a tener buono un ceffo simile che ripeto, da capitano cianciava contro le telecamere come un Piontek qualunque e in nazionale è dietro almeno a 5 giocatori.
Per piacere, su.


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> UMTITI wow magari.
> 
> Un difensore campione del mondo ragazzi, sarebbe chiariamente il piu forte difensore dell'intera serie A, altrochè. E guadagna meno di 4 milioni netti se non sbaglio, poco piu di Romagnoli!
> 
> ...



da quello che mi risulta ha un ginocchio praticamente compromesso, può giocare una o due partite poi torna il dolore, l'ho visto un paio di settimane fa giocare 20 minuti in liga e sembrava un ex giocatore.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

A tutto ciò aggiungiamoci che in quanto capitano è lui che dovrebbe guidare kjaer e company, ma è esattamente l'opposto. 
E ha 25 anni, il solo pensiero che gli venga rinnovato il contratto e resti qui per altri 5-6 anni mi logora. 
Con questo in campo, ogni speranza di vittoria si dimezzano di domenica in domenica. Ma poi la prende spesso di testa sui calci piazzati ma la sbaglia da 1-2 metri perché chiude gli occhi.
Altra cosa, che è lento e non mette il piede è già stato detto, a tutto ciò bisogna aggiungere che quando va ad affrontare l'avversario, inizia a correre all'indietro con le braccia dietro il corpo...ma come si fa? Mamma che cesso allucinante.
Panchinarlo subito o usarlo come pedina di scambio per arrivare a un bel cc, in fondo una ventina-trentina di milioni li varrà..(ne vale sì e no 5 in realtà)


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Momento utopia: Theo non può convincere il fratello a muoversi da Monaco per accasarsi a Milano?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> da quello che mi risulta ha un ginocchio praticamente compromesso, può giocare una o due partite poi torna il dolore, l'ho visto un paio di settimane fa giocare 20 minuti in liga e sembrava un ex giocatore.



Si è operato all'inizio dell'estate scorsa. Rientrato da poche settimane dopo diversi mesi di convalescenza.
Non l'ho visto di recente, certo che in una situazione simile sia un giocatore particolare.
Dovrà certamente recuperare sul piano atletico come tutti i casi simili. All'inizio qualche difficoltà è inevitabile che ce l'abbia.

Anche per questo secondo me potrebbe spingere per lasciare Barcellona dove gioca poco.
Immagino possa rientrare in un giro di prestiti piu avanti che possa coinvolgere altri giocatori "di livello" che non stanno giocando praticamente mai o poco.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non ti sembra quantomeno sospetto che non stiamo chiudendo per Simakan per quanto... 2 o 3 milioni?
> 
> A me pare strano, non possiamo dire si tratti di un tergiversare per ragioni economiche, pure se di questi tempi ogni euro pesa tanto.
> 
> ...



Occhio però, con questa proprietà il Milan sul mercato ha dei paletti dai quali non esce mai. 

Ti posso fare degli esempi, per un paio di milioni ci hanno soffiato Veretout, per dei milioni non abbiamo preso Correa, Tonali è arrivato dal momento in cui il Brescia ha accettato i nostri termini di pagamento. 

Quindi non è detto non credano nel ragazzo, ma probabilmente oltre quel limite economico a prescindere non vanno, se non accettano sotto con un altro obiettivo.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Occhio però, con questa proprietà il Milan sul mercato ha dei paletti dai quali non esce mai.
> 
> Ti posso fare degli esempi, per un paio di milioni ci hanno soffiato Veretout, per dei milioni non abbiamo preso Correa, Tonali è arrivato dal momento in cui il Brescia ha accettato i nostri termini di pagamento.
> 
> Quindi non è detto non credano nel ragazzo, ma probabilmente oltre quel limite economico a prescindere non vanno, se non accettano sotto con un altro obiettivo.



Veretout non ce lo hanno soffiato, non lo abbiamo preso. Infatti pochi giorni dopo, per una cifra praticamente identica, prendemmo Bennacer. In pratica, trattavamo si Veretout ma non c'era accordo tra tutti, in quanto, evidentemente, nel frattempo qualcuno spingeva per Bennacer...

Per Correa l'Atletico chiedeva 50 milioni, dico, 50 milioni. Mi pare che siamo su un altro piano.

Tonali è un buon esempio poi. Quanto abbiamo tenuto in sospeso Bakayoko? Ogni giorno sembra una trattativa chiusa, peraltro in prestito secco quindi gratis. Siamo andati avanti per settimane. Per questione di soldi? Certamente no, semplicemente perchè nel frattempo nelle discussioni c'era chi perorava la causa di Tonali, anche se questo a differenza di Bakayoko significava investire la bellezza di 35 milioni, con 10 milioni di prestito da pagare subito.

Che la proprietà fissi dei bei paletti e stringenti non ci sono dubbi, ma quando tergiversiamo a lungo, ormai mi sono fatto questa idea, è perchè non c'è unanimità sul voler chiudere per quel dato giocatore e si stanno al contrario valutando delle alternative.

Con questo magari alla fine chiudiamo per Simakan, è possibile, ma che portiamo avanti una trattativa per giorni e giorni per mere ragioni economiche quando in ballo ci sono i soldi che abbiamo pagato Roback lo vedo inverosimile.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Veretout non ce lo hanno soffiato, non lo abbiamo preso. Infatti pochi giorni dopo, per una cifra praticamente identica, prendemmo Bennacer. In pratica, trattavamo si Veretout ma non c'era accordo tra tutti, in quanto, evidentemente, nel frattempo qualcuno spingeva per Bennacer...
> 
> Per Correa l'Atletico chiedeva 50 milioni, dico, 50 milioni. Mi pare che siamo su un altro piano.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire che nelle trattative non con tutte le squadre c'è la stessa veduta nella valutazione di un calciatore. Per Hauge, è stato preso credo in 5 minuti, semplicemente perchè c'era la stessa linea di pensiero sul costo di un cartellino. Con questo Simakan per me c'è proprio una differenza di vedute, ma c'è da capire se è colmabile, oppure no. Per me comunque si farà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io avevo avvertito tutti già da un pezzo che prima o poi con questo giocatore sempre in campo l'avremmo pagata amaramente e ancora non ci siamo avvicinati al momento chiave del ciclo post Giannino con questo mediocre come capitano, l'esclusione di Romagnoli dai titolari per scelta tecnica, perché a parte tutto io uno che contro la Fiorentina segna e poi da capitano va a cianciare contro i "criticoni" davanti a tout le monde non posso ritenerlo un onesto capitano ma un mediocre che cerca di resistere e di farsi strada utilizzando delle situazioni passate che lo hanno fatto diventare immeritatamente capitano, errori passati che hanno fatto seccare i rami e ora i rami secchi vanno tagliati del tutto perché non porteranno nessun frutto né miglioreranno.
> Purtroppo come avevo già scritto proprio l'altro giorno Romagnoli ha un peso specifico in squadra imbarazzante, è il capitano ma è sempre l'anello debole della difesa, quello portato dagli altri, quello che dà meno sicurezza in tutti i fondamentali, quello che gode di credito infinito pur evidenziando dei limiti strutturati e tecnici che non c'entrano nulla col percorso che stiamo cercando di portare avanti.
> Theo ieri ha fatto una partita molto mediocre, molto sotto i suoi standard, ma facendo un certo tipo di gioco avrebbe bisogno di ben altro centrale al suo fianco, molto più veloce, reattivo, abile nell'1 vs 1, uno con cui costruirsi una chimica vincente come ha fatto Calabria dall'altra parte con Kjaer, Kjaer che da parecchi mesi si sta logorando fisicamente per tenere su la baracca e per poter permettere alla squadra di giocare senza troppi rischi pure con tanti assenti e un capitano che non rappresenta nessuno se non sé stesso.
> Romagnoli andrebbe messo da parte a stagione in corso perché in estate con tutto il carrozzone mediatico che ha dietro e che lo difenderebbe sarebbe una tragedia e sarebbe impossibile un passaggio di consegne, non so se sarà Simakan ma è probabile, anche lo stesso Kalulu ha buone probabilità di metterlo in panchina perché semplicemente ha caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche irrinunciabili per qualsiasi squadra di Serie A, perché se sei un lentone piantato come the captain o sei un drago quando vieni puntato o è meglio se ti fai da parte, non hai indirizzo in A, figuriamoci in partite come questa, annunciate, dove i ritmi sono diversi e non devi sbagliare un'H, ecco queste partite non sono roba per un mediocre del genere perché totalmente fuori contesto, perché inadatto e perché ormai non ce lo possiamo più permettere.
> ...



Perfetto come sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per questo dico che con Simakan stiamo tergiversando per ragioni tecniche non economiche. Dietro non abbiamo certezze, ragazzi, è un casino, e prendiamo due goal a partita.



ma è quel che ti dicevo 3 giorni fa. simakan può essere forte o meno ma l'idea è sbagliata. c'è già kalulu. 
abbiamo bisogno di uno che vada a sostituire romagnoli e lui da quello che mi dite e vedo è acerbo. 
troppi acerbi in questa squadra, troppi!
i giovani son giovani anche a 23 anni. non devono averne 20 per forza.

per il difensore c'è da fare 1 sacrificio e andava fatto già quest'estate dove ho sempre detto che la priorità era il centrale perchè i punti arrivano se non prendi gol.
prenderne uno in meno è sempre meglio di farne uno in più, è matematica. e costa meno esser forti dietro piuttosto che davanti.

e qui ricasco sempre sul mercato estivo che per me non è stato azzeccato nell'idea generale. tutto il budget per tonali è stato un errore. purchè bravo che diventerà noi con quei soldi avevamo bisogno di un centrale forte e un baka in mezzo, tenendo pobega e sbolognando krunic anche per 5M.

e facendo così avremmo avuto meno problemi sia dietro che in mezzo. e non lo dico col senno del poi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è quel che ti dicevo 3 giorni fa. simakan può essere forte o meno ma l'idea è sbagliata. c'è già kalulu.
> abbiamo bisogno di uno che vada a sostituire romagnoli e lui da quello che mi dite e vedo è acerbo.
> troppi acerbi in questa squadra, troppi!
> i giovani son giovani anche a 23 anni. non devono averne 20 per forza.
> ...



Si capisco la tua logica. Non ero contrario eh, è un discorso che fila eccome. Discutere opinioni diverse non significa che ritenessi la tua sbagliata!

Forse c'è chi lo pensa anche in società se con Simakan stiamo tergiversando per quanto? 2 o 3 milioni...

Nel cuore della difesa pero il problema è piu grande e generale. Kjaer sta in piedi tutto incerottato e se gioca ogni 3 giorni è come bruciare la candela da due lati... Romagnoli che è il capitano e probabilmente anche uno dei leader del gruppo ha certi limiti che ci affossano quando vogliamo alzare il livello.

Quindi si tratta di fare un cambiamento profondo, alla radice del problema. Il discorso che fai riguardo all'estate scorsa ha senso ma non è coerente con questa gestione. La presenza di un giovane come Tonali è un'occasione che questo Milan prende al volo e per certi versi va lodata. Un giovane super promettente, lo abbiamo preso, pure per una cifra importante. Forse, se ho capito bene il tuo ragionamento, è piu una scelta ideale che pratica, piu lungimirante che immediata.

Ora vedremo. Magari qualche opportunità c'è anche. Non tante, ma qualcuna forse si. Nomi che altri utenti hanno già citato, tipo Rudiger Christensen Umitit Bailly... forse altri che non mi vengono in mente. Forse qualche giocatore piu pronto potrebbe anche esserci ma lo vedo piu arrivare se cediamo Romagnoli che in aggiunta alla rosa attuale. Io mi aspetto che si metta in moto una girandola di prestiti tra questi vari giocatori fuori squadra che vogliono avere spazio in vista degli europei.

Faccio una ipotesi, uno scambio Romagnoli-Umtiti con Barca potrebbe aiutare entrambe le squadre per esempio. Tanto Umtiti al Barca non gioca quasi mai e sicuramente ne avrebbe bisogno. Oppure lo stesso tipo di discorso con Ridiger al Chelsea. Ipotesi per carità perchè chissa se c'è qualcuno che concretamente Romagnoli se lo prende poi. Alla base comunque ci dovrebbe essere una presa di posizione di allenatore e società come ci fu un anno fa con Suso e Piatek. Se Romagnoli resta gioca, c'è poco da fare. Che diventi riserva è alquanto inverosimile.

Se si verificano queste condizioni che sto dicendo, potremmo prendere due difensori centrali non uno solo, dunque anche Simakan.


----------



## Mika (7 Gennaio 2021)

Solo a me danno più sicurezza Kalulu e Gabbia al fianco di Kiajer rispetto a lui?


----------



## Goro (7 Gennaio 2021)

Può raggiungere Rugani al Rennes, il livello è quello. Per fortuna la moda del difensore che imposta senza saper marcare va scemando.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Solo a me* danno più sicurezza Kalulu e Gabbia al fianco di Kiajer rispetto a lui?



No.

Io invoco Kalulu a fianco di Simon da un paio di settimane.


----------



## Mika (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> Io invoco Kalulu a fianco di Simon da un paio di settimane.



Il problema è che Alessio è il capitano e forse per non destabilizzare fa il titolare...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Alessio è il capitano e forse per non destabilizzare fa il titolare...



Esatto, ed è per questo che va spedito su 61 Cygni as soon as possibile (Proxima Centauri è troppo vicina) .


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Alessio è il capitano e forse per non destabilizzare fa il titolare...


Capitano sulla carta ma non di fatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si capisco la tua logica. Non ero contrario eh, è un discorso che fila eccome.
> 
> Forse c'è chi lo pensa anche in società se con Simakan stiamo tergiversando per quanto? 2 o 3 milioni...
> 
> ...



son d'accordo su kjaer ma essendo i problemi una marea non si possono risolvere tutti. naturalmente.
ora come ora con l'arrivo di kalulu io sono quasi in dubbio se sia megli addirittura un'ala destra alla chiesa che il centrale, ma nella situazione di questa estate era solare che mancasse un centrale forte.

simakan non risolve nulla e sono altri 18M spesi. ok guardare al futuro ma devi dar un occhio anche al presente. spero se ne siano accorti... non è la prima volta che mollano per 2M ma non si può sapere se è la cifra o che non convince.

io leggo molti che sognano e questa squadra fa sognare, però siamo davvero attaccati con lo sputo, occhio. è un attimo andare in disgrazia.

ORA simakan sarebbe un errore concettuale per me. o prendi un titolare o siamo a posto. per il gruppo e il morale l'allenatore e maldini hanno il dovere di mettere in discussione chiunque giochi male, anche romagnoli. altrimenti la magia finisce, occhio.

quindi: benissimo un profilo esperto o meno ma pronto, anche prestito secco, con le caratteristiche giuste. panchina o cessione per romagna... se non si trova il profilo romagna va in ballottaggio con kalulu e gabbia per il campionato. gli altri fanno le coppe.

a cascata districhi anche il CC e l'esterno. a secoda di ciò che ti rimane. davanti devi rimanere così per forza.



si tonali è il futuro ma se non fai le cose gradualmente non crescono nemmeno i giovani. occhio al mercato di agosto

tonali
diaz
dalot
hauge
dracula.

non ce n'è uno che abbia dato qualcosa. ok vanno bene da subentrati 1 volta su 4 ma da titolari... si costano poco a parte tonali, ok. ma a me è un mercato che non piace.
non per i nomi in se, perchè ci vuole anche culo a trovare i theo (infatti non sopporto i "mi fido di paolo" perchè pure lui ha bisogno di culo), ma perchè non va ad aggiungere nulla.
diaz e dalot sono 2 controsensi e per me rimangono errori gravi. non esiste prendere giovani da formare in prestito secco.
hauge ci sta anche se non mi piace.
tonali ci sta se non hai voragini in altri ruoli, altrimenti no. come idea, non come ragazzo.
credo che siamo troppo integralisti sulle "occasioni" mentre dovremmo guardare più a ciò che serve. e spero che inizino da adesso


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> son d'accordo su kjaer ma essendo i problemi una marea non si possono risolvere tutti. naturalmente.
> ora come ora con l'arrivo di kalulu io sono quasi in dubbio se sia megli addirittura un'ala destra alla chiesa che il centrale, ma nella situazione di questa estate era solare che mancasse un centrale forte.
> 
> simakan non risolve nulla e sono altri 18M spesi. ok guardare al futuro ma devi dar un occhio anche al presente. spero se ne siano accorti... non è la prima volta che mollano per 2M ma non si può sapere se è la cifra o che non convince.
> ...



Riguardo a quelli arrivati in estate, che non abbiano dato qualcosa non è vero.

Presi per cifre davvero irrisorie stanno rendendo per quello che abbiamo speso, soprattutto in EL dove hanno avuto piu spazio.

Il paragone con Theo non regge perchè comunque fu un acquisto da 20 milioni, Brahim e Dalot sono gratis.

E' stata un campagna acquisti ottima considerando che facendola abbiamo portato il payroll a 140 milioni, cosa che ci permetterà una volta tornati in CL di programmare progressivamente la rosa in modo logico e senza eccessive zavorre (oltre a quelle che ci sono già in rosa e che conosciamo).

I due in prestiti secco sono una tendenza abbastanza diffusa di recente in verità, penso al Dortmund per esempio che lo fa regolarmente. Diciamo che si rimanda la trattativa eventuale per il cartellino: da un lato chi lo prende lo testa e capisce se valga o meno riscattarlo, dall'altra chi lo cede si siede per trattarne la cessione al momento che ritiene giusto. Nella fattispecie, i due non te li cedevano in prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto visto che entrambi sono stati pagati tanto, intorno ai 20 milioni ciascuno. Non è una soluzione ideale ma nemmeno cosi nefasta.

Poi si OK è vero, magari qualche acquisto legato piu all'immediato potrebbe starci, pure se non è detto che uno sconosciuto come Saele per esempio poi non lo sia, nel concreto.


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Può raggiungere Rugani al Rennes, il livello è quello. Per fortuna la moda del difensore che imposta senza saper marcare va scemando.



Un centrale scelto da Galliani ben SEI ANNI FA è un acquisto che nel 2020 non può avere senso, sarebbe come andare a spendere 15 mln per Schiattarella o 7 per Krunic, questo è, poi che il signorino si sia fatto dei grandi viaggi mentali questo sicuramente ma molto hanno fatto quegli anni degradanti e alcune situazioni che sicuramente lo hanno favorito nella scalata, poi che questo qui nel 2018 si sia visto dare le chiavi di Milanello in una situazione di puro devasto per il club (ingaggio e contrattone) vi fa capire quanto fosse ambizioso come giocatore e che offerte potesse avere questo capitan futuro dei povery.
Carriera facile facile, poi di sicuro il fatto che fosse di bell'aspetto e facesse delle dichiarazioni raccolte nel catalogo delle ovvietà basilari del calcio perbenista moderno lo ha aiutato e non poco, diciamo un profilo ingannevole, uno a cui puoi dare 5 pure quando gioca da 3 e via dicendo.
Buona stampa, fascia da capitano, ovvietà perbeniste, Rino Maiola come procuratore, un ambiente come quello del Milan dove ad oggi non sembra esserci il coraggio necessario per dare un taglio netto alla gestione precedente (quello che va dal mercato concordato al 2018) e fino a poco tempo fa non c'era nemmeno il Kalulu di turno che potesse spingere da dietro e lo abbiamo visto tutti, perché prestazioni così insolite da parte di un centrale ci hanno fatto bagnare gli occhi, per cosa poi.. un po' di fisicità, uno scatto, una reattività muscolare finalmente importante e una personalità bella forte, lavorabile.
E Romagnoli? dovrebbe avere tutto questo per 5000000 giusto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riguardo a quelli arrivati in estate, che non abbiano dato qualcosa non è vero.
> 
> Presi per cifre davvero irrisorie stanno rendendo per quello che abbiamo speso, soprattutto in EL dove hanno avuto piu spazio.
> 
> ...



saele è stato un bel colpo che comunque 8M li è costati. ma ora ne vale anche qualcosa di più.

per il resto in EL abbiamo incontrato del ciarpame, hanno dato una mano si. ma in campionato? per me è stata una campagna acquisti un po' buttata.
diaz e dalot cifre irrisorie, ma 1 anno buttato via per noi. credo che non vengano riscattati. fanno proprio numero e basta per ora.
tonali altro che cifre irrisorie... comunque lo giudicheremo tra qualche anno, adesso sarebbe ingeneroso. 

ma scusa il dortmund fa prestiti secchi a ventenni?

tornando al difensore, comunque, soffriamo molto adesso anche causa l'assenza di ibra... non teniamo su una palla... quando tornerà soffriremo meno di sicuro.


----------



## sunburn (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Alessio è il capitano e forse per non destabilizzare fa il titolare...



È titolare un po’ perché gli altri non sono ancora pronti per essere titolari fissi un po’ perché in questo momento non possiamo fare uno sgarbo a Raiola.
In ogni caso, spero che l’anno prossimo si potrà avere un titolare di livello superiore. Romagnoli è per la difesa quello che era Suso per l’attacco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È titolare un po’ perché gli altri non sono ancora pronti per essere titolari fissi un po’ perché in questo momento non possiamo fare uno sgarbo a Raiola.
> In ogni caso, spero che l’anno prossimo si potrà avere un titolare di livello superiore. Romagnoli è per la difesa quello che era Suso per l’attacco.



Esatto. Il suo essere titolare sta cominciando a tritolare... i nostri attributi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> saele è stato un bel colpo che comunque 8M li è costati. ma ora ne vale anche qualcosa di più.
> 
> per il resto in EL abbiamo incontrato del ciarpame, hanno dato una mano si. ma in campionato? per me è stata una campagna acquisti un po' buttata.
> diaz e dalot cifre irrisorie, ma 1 anno buttato via per noi. credo che non vengano riscattati. fanno proprio numero e basta per ora.
> ...



Il Dortmund ha preso Hakimi per due anni in prestito secco e adesso pure Reinier con la stessa formula.

Per me soffriamo in mediana dove non riusciamo più ad essere solidi e dominanti come lo siamo stati a lungo.

Ma è vero quello che dici, Ibra permette di salire giocando palla lunga opzione che ovviamente con Leao non ha senso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Dortmund ha preso Hakimi per due anni in prestito secco e adesso pure Reinier con la stessa formula.
> 
> Per me soffriamo in mediana dove non riusciamo più ad essere solidi e dominanti come lo siamo stati a lungo.
> 
> Ma è vero quello che dici, Ibra permette di salire giocando palla lunga opzione che ovviamente con Leao non ha senso.



prestito biennale è già un altro paio di maniche. (se è biennale e non 1+1)

be ovvio manca anche bennacer, è sicuramente una somma di fattori. ormai è fuori da tanto che neanche mi ricordo com'è fatto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Gennaio 2021)

Prestazione solida stasera, giocasse sempre così!


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi la coppia romagnoli tomori ha tenuto botta in una situazione non certo agevole.


----------



## 4-3-3 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Il capitone da un po' di partite sta giocando bene...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2021)

contento per i continui miglioramenti partita dopo partita. Bravo capitano!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente il suo detrattore, ovvero io, scompare quando il Capitone gioca bene. Eccomi! Buona prestazione oggi ma continuo a pensare che io 5 mln alla versione di Nestratroll mai e poi mai


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2021)

Forse ha preso il ritmo... Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il suo detrattore, ovvero io, scompare quando il Capitone gioca bene. Eccomi! Buona prestazione oggi ma continuo a pensare che io 5 mln alla versione di Nestratroll mai e poi mai



Non ti sentire in colpa, come te sono spariti a decine 

Scherzi a parte, Romagnoli non poteva essere quello schifo che abbiamo visto i primi mesi, è arrivato da un infortunio delicato al polpaccio e di fatto in questa stagione strana non ha fatto la preparazione, oltretutto per l'emergenza dietro è rientrato in frettya e furia. 

Non è un fenomeno, ma è un ottimo difensore. Con Kjaer e il nuovo ragazzo del Chelsea è positivo avere tre titolari.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi molto attento. Adesso deve trovare l'affinità con tomori, non sarà facile visti i problemi di lingua ma sono molto fiducioso


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo bene, ieri è stata la seconda prestazione decente consecutiva dopo non so quanto tempo.
Speriamo regga fino al derby


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo Cagliari e derby ancora bene! 
Tre di fila... dopo quanto tempo? Io non sono della fila dei suoi detrattori, ma chiaramente ho visto tutte le sue difficoltà anche quest'anno che si è alzata l'asticella. 

Con Tomori sembra meglio assortito, per ovvi motivi.

Dai Alessio, ti vogliamo così specialmente al derby... incrociamo le dita....


----------



## Djerry (31 Gennaio 2021)

Così bene ieri non direi, ha avuto 5 minuti atroci nel finale di primo tempo in cui sembrava aver spento di colpo il cervello, specie con quell'uscita bucata a centrocampo. E nei 20 minuti finali ha sofferto tantissimo nella sua sezione di campo, lasciando passare qualsiasi cosa.

A me caso mai aveva stupito l'interpretazione almeno emotiva contro Lukaku nel derby, con tanto di fallo sporco d'anca per mandare un segnale emotivo.
Ovviamente poi non aveva visto Romelu in un paio di occasioni, con tanto di miracoli di Tata a salvargli la faccia. Ma quel tentativo almeno di sopperire ai limiti strutturali con un'interpretazione un po' più su di giri è un piccolo segnale di crescita e personalità.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Così bene ieri non direi, ha avuto 5 minuti atroci nel finale di primo tempo in cui sembrava aver spento di colpo il cervello, specie con quell'uscita bucata a centrocampo. E nei 20 minuti finali ha sofferto tantissimo nella sua sezione di campo, lasciando passare qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> A me caso mai aveva stupito l'interpretazione almeno emotiva contro Lukaku nel derby, con tanto di fallo sporco d'anca per mandare un segnale emotivo.
> Ovviamente poi non aveva visto Romelu in un paio di occasioni, con tanto di miracoli di Tata a salvargli la faccia. Ma quel tentativo almeno di sopperire ai limiti strutturali con un'interpretazione un po' più su di giri è un piccolo segnale di crescita e personalità.



Beh ieri..... il gol mancato da Dominguez è colpa di Calabria. senza se e senza ma dai...

Poi interventi si possono sbagliare nel corso della partita, vedasi Tomori nella ripresa..
Ma l'atteggiamento deve essere giusto... e ultimamente lo è stato, tutto qua.


----------



## Djerry (31 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Beh ieri..... il gol mancato da Dominguez è colpa di Calabria. senza se e senza ma dai...
> 
> Poi interventi si possono sbagliare nel corso della partita, vedasi Tomori nella ripresa..
> Ma l'atteggiamento deve essere giusto... e ultimamente lo è stato, tutto qua.



Sì indubbiamente poi il disastro l'ha fatto Davide, però quell'uscita folle non aveva senso per spazi e lettura dell'azione.
Per altro mi ha pure indispettito che si è fermato a protestare per non si sa bene cosa invece di tornare, e l'azione richiedeva eccome un suo strappo nel ripiegamento.

Da quell'errore è andato un po' in tilt con altre due mezze dormite che solo la scarsezza del Bologna non ha tramutato in gol.

Sull'atteggiamento concordo, c'è qualche piccolo segnale, almeno sta tentando di fare uscire leadership e personalità a modo suo.
Motivo? Io non ho dubbi: l'arrivo di Tomori, per la prima volta in carriera al Milan ha creato una rotazione a 3 nel reparto in cui lui non è più il mammasantissima intoccabile.

Quando il vecchietto danese si riprende, sarà dura tenere uno di loro in panchina.


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2021)

Devo dire che sembra in ripresa, ma resta comunque un buon mestierante, non un titolare da squadra che lotta per lo scudo ad oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il suo detrattore, ovvero io, scompare quando il Capitone gioca bene. Eccomi! Buona prestazione oggi ma continuo a pensare che io 5 mln alla versione di Nestratroll mai e poi mai



Esatto, concordo in pieno.

Ultimamente sta facendo bene, ma i suoi limiti restano e sono rilevanti. In un Milan vero può essere una buona riserva (ammesso che accetti di essere pagato come tale), non di più.



Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì indubbiamente poi il disastro l'ha fatto Davide, però quell'uscita folle non aveva senso per spazi e lettura dell'azione.
> Per altro mi ha pure indispettito che si è fermato a protestare per non si sa bene cosa invece di tornare, e l'azione richiedeva eccome un suo strappo nel ripiegamento.
> 
> Da quell'errore è andato un po' in tilt con altre due mezze dormite che solo la scarsezza del Bologna non ha tramutato in gol.
> ...



Infatti se ricordi era anche per questo che auspicavo l’arrivo di Memento Mori: inserire Romagnoli nel giro delle rotazioni e non permettergli più di essere il titolare “perché si”.

Secondo me quando tornerà Kjaer finirà in panca, magari non sempre ma non mi stupirei di un utilizzo più marcato di Romagnoli in EL rispetto al campionato.

Anche perché Memento Mori va valorizzato (visto che si vuole valutarne il riscatto) e Pioli ha visto bene che lui è un centrale che ci serve come il pane, e che la coppia Kjaer-Romagnoli non sia affatto ben assortita come quella Memento-Kjaer (e nemmeno come quella Memento-Romagnoli, a livello di caratteristiche).


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sta piacendo. Anche ieri prestazione solida. Con l'Inter aveva limitato bene Lukaku. E anche nelle uscite prima aveva fatto bene. Non sta facendo errori clamorosi. Ad oggi quelli sono attribuibili a Theo (sembrava essere migliorato tanto in fase difensiva ma ora sta avendo un'involuzione che non ci voleva), Calabria (a sprazzi mi pare di rivedere quello degli scorsi anni) e Kalulu (ottimo prospetto ma che ha ancora dei buchi durante la partita). Ad oggi in mezzo è la migliore scelta. Attendiamo altre prestazioni di Tomori, poi si giocheranno il posto di fianco a Kjaer (quando ritornerà disponibile). Speriamo che intanto Romagnoli continui così


----------



## Goro (31 Gennaio 2021)

L'arrivo di Tomori deve averlo "motivato" (spaventato).


----------



## Igniorante (31 Gennaio 2021)

A voler essere sinceri, anche in coppia con Kalulu aveva dato segnali positivi.
Il problema è che però ha limiti ormai noti, non è un volpone in marcatura ed è piuttosto lento, cosa che contro squadre veloci e che giocano a memoria ci ha portato sistematicamente a prendere gol per colpa sua.
Ieri obiettivamente bene, ma non so quanto ci sia da star tranquilli.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> L'arrivo di Tomori deve averlo "motivato" (spaventato).



Esatto.

Qui qualcuno si straccia già le vesti per un capitano di lungo corso che ha appena fatto due partite tutto sommato buone.

Mi piacerebbe stupirmi per le prestazini negative e non l'inverso. Detto questo, da detrattore, sono più che felice se finalmente comincia a rendere meglio. Vedremo.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me ha "bisogno" di essere affiancato da un compagno di reparto rapido e aggressivo che mascheri quelli che sono i suoi difetti principali. 

Abbiamo visto, oltre Romagnoli, che anche Bonucci, se a fianco non ha un marcatore puro, risulta peggio di un mexes qualsiasi... 
Quindi molto bene aver preso tomori, hai rivalutato al tempo stesso anche Romagnoli!
Ricordiamoci che ha solo 26 anni, può e deve crescere ancora tanto, se non altro a livello di malizia, posizionamenti ed esperienza.
Io non sarei così "leggero" nel perderlo in estate. Non sarà Thiago Silva, ma per sostituirlo vai a spendere minimo 40 milioni.


----------



## Maravich49 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Sempre ammonito, sempre, sempre, sempre.
Ma quella di ieri mi ha fatto arrabbiare ancor più del solito: il capitano del Milan, sul 4-0, a 8 minuti dalla fine, nella loro metà campo, che bisogno c'è di farsi ammonire in modo così stupido?
Mi fa imbestialire (e io stupido che lo schiero sempre titolare al Fantacalcio).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2021)

Da panchinare. Anche oggi disastroso (come tutta la squadra), ma i suoi errori sono quelli che ormai conosciamo troppo bene. La tipologia é sempre la stessa.

La coppia titolare dev'essere Kjaer-Tomori.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto è scarso. Mai una giocata decente zse andava bene regalava il fallo laterale.


----------



## Kayl (13 Febbraio 2021)

È riuscito a fare un intervento in scivolata da gamba destra usando invece il piede opposto, così anziché spingere il pallone indietro col collo del piede lo ha spinto di punta all'unico avversario da solo davanti alla porta.


----------



## malos (13 Febbraio 2021)

5 milioni di calci nel culo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> 5 milioni di calci nel culo.



Io sono contento della sua richiesta, anzi meglio chiedi 8 milioni. Cosi lo devono spedire sulla luna.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2021)

vi dirò di più ,titolari proverei i ragazzini Tomori- Kalulu e poi Gabbia


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2021)

Vattene, cesso


----------



## davidelynch (13 Febbraio 2021)

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo altrove.


----------



## Love (13 Febbraio 2021)

è tanto difficile panchinare questo...??? kjaer tomori già al derby...cosi raiola abbassa anche le pretese...5mln a sto cesso...ma vaffnacluo


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi tra i peggiori... Tomori gli da le piste. E' fortunato che Gabbia si è rotto e che Kalulu nonostante sembri promettente fa una cappella a partita, altrimenti il campo lo vedeva col binocolo.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2021)

Adesso anche uomo assist


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Inaffidabile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Partitone Capitano, quando arriverai a fine carriera ritireremo la 13, te lo meriti. <3

Subito aumento, imprescindibile trattenerlo.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Febbraio 2021)

secondo me lo scambio con Kulusevski si può fare... valorizzati entrambi a 60 milioni, entrambe plusvalenze enormi che fan rifiatare il bilancio sulla falsa riga di pjanic e arthur. Lo proporrei alla juve...
poi in difesa riscatto tomori a 28 milioni e prendo botman a 25 milioni.

Con 50 milioni mi ritrovo una difesa top mondiale (tomori + botman e in panca kjaer) e con kulusevski a destra al posto di castillejo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Partitone Capitano, quando arriverai a fine carriera ritireremo la 13, te lo meriti. <3
> 
> Subito aumento, imprescindibile trattenerlo.



È impresentabile, secondo me lui e krunic sono i peggiori del Milan,e pure ScanDalot, ma almeno quello non lo riscattiamo, e meno male direi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È impresentabile, secondo me lui e krunic sono i peggiori del Milan,e pure ScanDalot, ma almeno quello non lo riscattiamo, e meno male direi.



ScanDalot. 

Speriamo di liberarci presto di questa zecca, non lo regggo più da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> ScanDalot.
> 
> Speriamo di liberarci presto di questa zecca, non lo regggo più da un anno e mezzo.



Io non lo posso vedere. È il suso della difesa, Tomori sembra Nesta in confronto. Io davvero spero che Tatuagnoli (cavolo,è ricoperto di tatuaggi, se ne faccia uno anche in testa già che c'è),venga spedito su marte. Fascia da capitano inspiegabile a lui. Davvero inspiegabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io non lo posso vedere. È il suso della difesa, Tomori sembra Nesta in confronto. Io davvero spero che Tatuagnoli (cavolo,è ricoperto di tatuaggi, se ne faccia uno anche in testa già che c'è),venga spedito su marte. Fascia da capitano inspiegabile a lui. Davvero inspiegabile.



Lo detesto.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ideale per la fiorentina (scusate ma la f maiuscola non Funziona).

Dai, che ti avvicini anche a casa.


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È impresentabile, secondo me lui e krunic sono i peggiori del Milan,e pure ScanDalot, ma almeno quello non lo riscattiamo, e meno male direi.



Scandalot mi ha steso


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È impresentabile, secondo me lui e krunic sono i peggiori del Milan,e pure ScanDalot, ma almeno quello non lo riscattiamo, e meno male direi.



Franck, tirati giù le mutande e sfonDalot.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Scandalot mi ha steso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Franck, tirati giù le mutande e sfonDalot.



Esatto!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo ogni partita entro a scrivere le stesse cose: Giocatore da panchinare al piu presto possibile. Dannoso e senza margine di crescita con limiti fisice e tecnici che ormai conosciamo tutti a memoria.

- 3 rigori causati in stagione, tutti in momenti pessimi.
- Una valanga di errori individuali contro avversari orrendi, specialmente il posizionamente e l'accompagnamento verso la proprioa area sono da censura
- Decisivo nel senso negativo anche oggi


Non deve assolutamente giocare il derby. Non possiamo permettercelo. Questo causa minimo un gol a partita.

*Degno erede di Montolivo.*


----------



## Albijol (18 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita entro a scrivere le stesse cose: Giocatore da panchinare al piu presto possibile. Dannoso e senza margine di crescita con limiti fisice e tecnici che ormai conosciamo tutti a memoria.
> 
> - 3 rigori causati in stagione, tutti in momenti pessimi.
> - Una valanga di errori individuali contro avversari orrendi, specialmente il posizionamente e l'accompagnamento verso la proprioa area sono da censura
> ...



E' la nostra criptonite


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2021)

*.*


----------



## bmb (18 Febbraio 2021)

È normale che quello che sembra qui da ANNI sembra Tomori e non maroligno?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2021)

Scarso ma si sapeva ma la cosa aggiaciande che chiede 5 mln di euro.. 

Lo lascerei partire a zero.. cosi la Roma non si becca manco il 25%.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2021)

Un pericolo pubblico.

Al derby, Kjaer Tomori tutta la vita.


----------



## Mika (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un pericolo pubblico.
> 
> Al derby, Kjaer Tomori tutta la vita.



E' meglio Kalulu di lui...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2021)

Ma spedirlo su Marte assieme alla Perseverance?


----------



## Albijol (18 Febbraio 2021)

Ma Gabbia che fine fatto? La coppia Gabbia Kjaer è stata ampiamente la migliore...poi purtroppo è tornato il capitone


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Il problema è che giocherà sempre e comunque per diritto acquisito (non si sa come). Tomori in confronto pare Thuram


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Altri danni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> È normale che quello che sembra qui da ANNI sembra Tomori e non maroligno?



È normale si, uno è un giocatore di livello, l’altro un mediocre da Giannino.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2021)

ma con che coraggio chiede 5 mln questo qua ? 

che tassa, lui e quel p0rc0 di raiola che ci tiene per le palle tramite gigio per sta storia dei rinnovi. 
guarda te se siamo obbligati a schierare sto cesso....


----------



## Solo (18 Febbraio 2021)

Ormai è una sentenza. Adesso potrebbe anche dominare Lukaku nel derby, ma sappiamo benissimo che poi la cappella sarebbe dietro l'angolo nelle partite successive.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Vi prego, fatelo per pietà accopatelo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Febbraio 2021)

La gestione pessima della questione Donnarumma purtroppo fa sì che questo invertebrato giochi sempre,perché se qualcuno non l'avesse ancora capito,i 2 rinnovi viaggiano di pari passo e un eventuale panchinamento del capitone manderebbe tutto a gambe per aria.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ormai è una sentenza. Adesso potrebbe anche dominare Lukaku nel derby, ma sappiamo benissimo che poi la cappella sarebbe dietro l'angolo nelle partite successive.



Eeeeeeeehhhhh dominare Lukaku????

Amico vedrai che punteranno sempre e solo lui....giustamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Non si infortuna mai. Peccato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Febbraio 2021)

Ad oggi dovrebbe essere l'ultima scelta, invece é il titolarissimo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnolivo. 
Montognoli.


----------



## Kayl (18 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma Gabbia che fine fatto? La coppia Gabbia Kjaer è stata ampiamente la migliore...poi purtroppo è tornato il capitone



appena rientrato dopo un infortunio di mesi, ci vorrà tempo perché acquisti un po' di condizione.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Movimenti sempre macchinosi, scoordinati, rigido come uno stoccafisso, lento e dai movimenti dei piedi impacciati. Ecco perchè non potrà mai essere un campione da Milan.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Maledetto Mihajlovic.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Sembra un robot, avete visto quando sale le scale dello spogliato come mette le gambe?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Ma il rigore di ieri perché? Avrei capito fosse stata una palla pericolosa, ma il gesto non ha senso. Inspiegabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sembra un robot, avete visto quando sale le scale dello spogliato come mette le gambe?



Probabilmente è un robot. Quando Ibra si incacchierà e gli darà una mazzata tra capo e collo probabilmente farà la fine di Ash nel primo Alien. 

E Robotgnoli, prima di essere disattivato del tutto, elargirà queste ultime parole ai suoi compagni di squadra, parlando di Lubamba: “ancora non avete capito con che cosa avete a che fare, vero? Un perfetto organismo. La sua perfezione strutturale è pari solo alla sua ostilità. Un superstite, non offuscato da coscienza, rimorsi, o illusioni di moralità." Cit.

E si congederà definitivamente dicendo loro: “inutile mentirvi sulle vostre possibilità. Ma... avete la mia solidarietà”.

P.s: i virgolettati sono rigorosamente da leggere con l’accento borgataro di Maroligno, obviously.


----------



## Maravich49 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Se è vero che chiede 5 Mln... mamma mia.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2021)

Quanti minuti passeranno nel derby prima che ne faccia una?Perché ormai non siamo al "se accade" ma al "quando accade".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quanti minuti passeranno nel derby prima che ne faccia una?Perché ormai non siamo al "se accade" ma al "quando accade".



Ah perché, Pioli avrà pure il coraggio di panchinare Memento Mori per questo energumeno qui?

In tal caso si scaverebbe la fossa da solo.


----------



## wildfrank (19 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La gestione pessima della questione Donnarumma purtroppo fa sì che questo invertebrato giochi sempre,perché se qualcuno non l'avesse ancora capito,i 2 rinnovi viaggiano di pari passo e un eventuale panchinamento del capitone manderebbe tutto a gambe per aria.



Chiamalo fesso il panzone.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è un robot. Quando Ibra si incacchierà e gli darà una mazzata tra capo e collo probabilmente farà la fine di Ash nel primo Alien.
> 
> E Robotgnoli, prima di essere disattivato del tutto, elargirà queste ultime parole ai suoi compagni di squadra, parlando di Lubamba: “ancora non avete capito con che cosa avete a che fare, vero? Un perfetto organismo. La sua perfezione strutturale è pari solo alla sua ostilità. Un superstite, non offuscato da coscienza, rimorsi, o illusioni di moralità." Cit.
> 
> ...





Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Se è vero che chiede 5 Mln... mamma mia.



I soldi sono relativi.

Uno che non sa giocare a calcio una società non lo deve tenere, neanche se gioca gratis, immagginiamoci poi che deve giocare titolare per volontà divina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Febbraio 2021)

poche storie è da panchianre. Kjaer e Tomori sono i due migliori centrali al momento e spero di vederli nel derby. Ma so già che non sarà così, Pioli non ha i ******s per farlo


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah perché, Pioli avrà pure il coraggio di panchinare Memento Mori per questo energumeno qui?
> 
> In tal caso si scaverebbe la fossa da solo.



Puoi metterci la firma che Romagnoli non esce.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah perché, Pioli avrà pure il coraggio di panchinare Memento Mori per questo energumeno qui?
> 
> In tal caso si scaverebbe la fossa da solo.



Stai certo che Tomori entrerà dopo neanche 20 minuti,giusto il tempo che Kjaer tenti lo scatto su Lukaku è abbia la ricaduta,segnatelo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Puoi metterci la firma che Romagnoli non esce.



Vorrà dire che uscirà Pioli, allora, continuando così. 

Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi di Piatek, che era sempre titolare nonostante stoppasse il pallone a Cologno Monzese e non segnasse manco con le mani (con lui facemmo anche con Pioli una media di 1,2 punti a partita per il fatto che non segnava mai e sbagliava goal facilissimi davanti alla porta, uno epico -tra i tanti- fu col Napoli a San Siro, tap in da due metri e si fa murare da Koulibaly). Ci volle Ibra per panchinarlo e poi cacciarlo, nonostante anche ad un Australopitecus Afarensis fosse ben chiara la superiorità di Leao come punta rispetto a quello lì, non sarà Ibra ma a calcio ci sa giocare.

Ora siamo nella stessa situazione per quanto riguarda la difesa, con questo scaldabagno qui, che ci è già costato innumerevoli goal e punti in stagione, sempre titolare perché si. 

O Pioli si regola oppure finisce male, anche perché non arriverà un Ramos a panchinare Maroligno, come successo tra Ibra e Piatek.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vorrà dire che uscirà Pioli, allora, continuando così.
> 
> Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi di Piatek, che era sempre titolare nonostante stoppasse il pallone a Cologno Monzese e non segnasse manco con le mani (con lui facemmo anche con Pioli una media di 1,2 punti a partita per il fatto che non segnava mai e sbagliava goal facilissimi davanti alla porta, uno epico -tra i tanti- fu col Napoli a San Siro, tap in da due metri e si fa murare da Koulibaly).
> 
> Ora siamo nella stessa situazione per quanto riguarda la difesa, con questo scaldabagno qui, che ci è già costato innumerevoli goal e punti in stagione, sempre titolare perché si.



È l'unico centrale mancino e fino a fine stagione lo vedremo in campo ma stiamo cercando da quasi 6 mesi il suo sostituto, Paolino in difesa non ne sbaglia mezza, mi fido del suo giudizio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quanti minuti passeranno nel derby prima che ne faccia una?Perché ormai non siamo al "se accade" ma al "quando accade".



il fatto che giochi romagnoli e non tomori o kalulu la dice lunga sul fatto che la serietà in società è ancora un lontano miraggio.
non credo sia una scelta dell'allenatore ma una scelta politica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il fatto che giochi romagnoli e non tomori o kalulu la dice lunga sul fatto che la serietà in società è ancora un lontano miraggio.
> non credo sia una scelta dell'allenatore ma una scelta politica.



Ricordati Piatek, sempre, sempre, SEMPRE titolare nonostante facesse rimpiangere anche Javi Moreno, e Piatek non era Capitano né giocatore di Raiola. Però Leao (che con tutti i suoi difetti vale cinque Piatek anche passeggiando, specie da centravanti che è il suo ruolo) era sempre lascisto a marcire in panchina, fino all’arrivo di Zlatan. Poi faceva un goal su azione in una girone intero, come infatti fece? Pazienza, lui era sempre titolare, per diritto acquisito.

Pioli è un debole, purtroppo.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il fatto che giochi romagnoli e non tomori o kalulu la dice lunga sul fatto che la serietà in società è ancora un lontano miraggio.
> non credo sia una scelta dell'allenatore ma una scelta politica.



Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordati Piatek, sempre, sempre, SEMPRE titolare nonostante facesse rimpiangere anche Javi Moreno, e Piatek non era Capitano né giocatore di Raiola. Però Leao (che con tutti i suoi difetti vale cinque Piatek anche passeggiando, specie da centravanti che è il suo ruolo) era sempre lascisto a marcire in panchina, fino all’arrivo di Zlatan. Poi faceva un goal su azione in una girone intero, come infatti fece? Pazienza, lui era sempre titolare, per diritto acquisito.
> 
> Pioli è un debole, purtroppo.



Pensi sìa solo una decisione di Pioli?Sei fuori strada.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Pensi sìa solo una decisione di Pioli?Sei fuori strada.



Forse questa non lo è, ma Pioli già con Piatek ha dimostrato di essere succube delle gerarchie. Sia Piatek che Suso sono stati panchinati solo con Ibra, è un fatto.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse questa non lo è, ma Pioli già con Piatek ha dimostrato di essere succube delle gerarchie. Sia Piatek che Suso sono stati panchinati solo con Ibra, è un fatto.



Ma guarda che quì non c'è alcuna gerarchìa,romagnoli viene imposto dalla società che non vuole grane nella fase di rinnovo di Donnarumma,dato che Raiola se la legherebbe al dito la panchina del capitone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordati Piatek, sempre, sempre, SEMPRE titolare nonostante facesse rimpiangere anche Javi Moreno, e Piatek non era Capitano né giocatore di Raiola. Però Leao (che con tutti i suoi difetti vale cinque Piatek anche passeggiando, specie da centravanti che è il suo ruolo) era sempre lascisto a marcire in panchina, fino all’arrivo di Zlatan. Poi faceva un goal su azione in una girone intero, come infatti fece? Pazienza, lui era sempre titolare, per diritto acquisito.
> 
> Pioli è un debole, purtroppo.



pioli sarà stato qui un mese senza ibra. appena arrivato ovvio che giochi piatek e non leao.

...e leao era scandaloso quanto o più di piatek 1a punta. forse non ricordi le prestazioni dello scorso anno.
è un attacco a pioli fondato sul nulla dai.

che poi sia un debole non ci piove, altrimenti se ne fregherebbe delle "gerarchie" imposte e sfanculerebbe ordini e procuratori.


PS: ti ricordi quando dicevi che paolo aveva dettato la linea del centrale e romagnoli sarebbe stato panchinato? ecco... mi pare che non è stato così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Pienamente d'accordo.



quando ci sono da assegnare le colpe è sempre così. ci si schiera a prescindere contro il più antipatico e tutte le colpe sono sempre le sue.

adesso le cose vanno male quindi non potendo dare la colpa alla dirigenza rimane solo pioli. ogni cosa è colpa sua.
in questo caso sicuramente non si può essere sicuri però per me è una scelta che deve dettare la società, perchè qui in ballo ci sono trattative e procuratori amici. non è come la questione suso per dirne una.

la verità è che gli allenatori fan sempre i galletti coi "piccoli", lo abbiam visto con paquetà per dirne uno panchinato alla velocità della luce, o anche kalulu. ma anche le società spesso si accodano a questo modo di fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli sarà stato qui un mese senza ibra. appena arrivato ovvio che giochi piatek e non leao.
> 
> ...e leao era scandaloso quanto o più di piatek 1a punta. forse non ricordi le prestazioni dello scorso anno.
> è un attacco a pioli fondato sul nulla dai.
> ...



Leao scandaloso quanto o più di Piatek mai nella vita, neanche appena arrivato. Almeno Leao sapeva cosa fare col pallone, Piatek era come se giocasse con due blocchi di cemento al posto dei piedi. Ci vuole proprio coraggio a dire che Piatek meritasse di essere titolare al posto di Leao, che ogni volta che giocava si rendeva n volte più pericoloso (per dire, ricordo una partita col Sassuolo dove Piatek aveva fatto pena come al solito e si era fatto bullizzare dal centrale avversario come se fosse un Primavera, Leao entra e prende un palo e una traversa interna, non c’era proprio confronto dai, tanto è vero che Leao lo scorso anno fece lo stesso numero di goal di Piatek pur giocando un trentesimo).

Per quanto riguarda Memento Mori, vedremo se accetteranno in società di perdere altri punti per quell’energumeno di Maroligno. Comunque sono convinto che a fine stagione verrà ceduto, magari adesso serve tenerlo in campo per non complicare il rinnovo di Gigio, ma poi a fine stagione cuori dai foglioni, la sua inadeguatezza è troppo lampante.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse questa non lo è, ma Pioli già con Piatek ha dimostrato di essere succube delle gerarchie. Sia Piatek che Suso sono stati panchinati solo con Ibra, è un fatto.



Pioli non ha le ball per panchinare Romagna. Ci fosse stato un Conte o un Spalletti lo avrebbero già silurato da tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pioli non ha le ball per panchinare Romagna. Ci fosse stato un Conte o un Spalletti lo avrebbero già silurato da tempo.



Questo è sicuro al 100%.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leao scandaloso quanto o più di Piatek mai nella vita, neanche appena arrivato. Almeno Leao sapeva cosa fare col pallone, Piatek era come se giocasse con due blocchi di cemento al posto dei piedi. Ci vuole proprio coraggio a dire che Piatek meritasse di essere titolare al posto di Leao, che ogni volta che giocava si rendeva n volte più pericoloso (per dire, ricordo una partita col Sassuolo dove Piatek aveva fatto pena come al solito e si era fatto bullizzare dal centrale avversario come se fosse un Primavera, Leao entra e prende un palo e una traversa interna, non c’era proprio confronto dai, tanto è vero che Leao lo scorso anno fece lo stesso numero di goal di Piatek pur giocando un trentesimo).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Memento Mori, vedremo se accetteranno in società di perdere altri punti per quell’energumeno di Maroligno. Comunque sono convinto che a fine stagione verrà ceduto, magari adesso serve tenerlo in campo per non complicare il rinnovo di Gigio, ma poi a fine stagione cuori dai foglioni, la sua inadeguatezza è troppo lampante.



leao ha fatto letteralmente pietà fino al covid più o meno. ormai sei diventato talmente fazioso che anche discutere diventa difficile. non mi interessa proprio procedere con questa diatriba piatek-leao che non è mai esistita e non so perchè debba nascere adesso (anzi lo so, per tirare lerda su pioli). basta avere un po' di memoria e buonsenso.

"magari adesso serve tenerlo in campo per non complicare il rinnovo di Gigio"... ma ti pare una roba da società seria? confermo... siamo un circo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pioli non ha le ball per panchinare Romagna. Ci fosse stato un Conte o un Spalletti lo avrebbero già silurato da tempo.



si quoto anche io. conte o spalletti sono un'altra categoria di personalità.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pioli non ha le ball per panchinare Romagna. Ci fosse stato un Conte o un Spalletti lo avrebbero già silurato da tempo.



Romagnoli titolare gli costerà la panchina (spero di no).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leao ha fatto letteralmente pietà fino al covid più o meno. ormai sei diventato talmente fazioso che anche discutere diventa difficile. non mi interessa proprio procedere con questa diatriba piatek-leao che non è mai esistita e non so perchè debba nascere adesso (anzi lo so, per tirare lerda su pioli). basta avere un po' di memoria e buonsenso.
> 
> "magari adesso serve tenerlo in campo per non complicare il rinnovo di Gigio"... ma ti pare una roba da società seria? confermo... siamo un circo.



Memoria e buonsenso quando affermi che Piatek (1 goal su azione in un girone intero, zero assist, zero giocate, zero capacità di tenere su un pallone che fosse uno) fosse meglio di Leao nel pre Covid, ok. Rinfrescati la memoria coi commenti qui https://www.milanworld.net/milan-possibile-leao-per-piatek-o-rebic-vt81155.html e anche qui https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-out-genova-giampaolo-ci-pensa-il-nuovo-tridente-vt81396.html ovviamente non erano tutti d’accordo ma che il polacco fosse dannoso era evidente a tanti, ma bastava aver visto giocare Leao una sola volta (ad esempio nel derby d’andata in cui fu l’unico a salvarsi) per capire che era un giocatore di altra categoria, poi sono io il fazioso, certo.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Cmq credo che Kjiaer in questo momento non dia garanzie sulla sua tenuta fisica. Romagnoli e Tomori al momento sono la coppia migliore anche perché Gabbia è fuori condizione e Kalulu probabile non vogliano rischiarlo per rovinargli la carriera.
Magari in un futuro Kalulu Tomori ci può stare..rischiando qualcosa sugli anticipi e con Calabria più attento al centro sinistra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Cmq credo che Kjiaer in questo momento non dia garanzie sulla sua tenuta fisica. Romagnoli e Tomori al momento sono la coppia migliore anche perché Gabbia è fuori condizione e Kalulu probabile non vogliano rischiarlo per rovinargli la carriera.
> Magari in un futuro Kalulu Tomori ci può stare..rischiando qualcosa sugli anticipi e con Calabria più attento al centro sinistra.



Memento Mori come potenziale è di gran lunga il più forte centrale che abbiamo, e lo è pure nell’attualità visto che Kjaer è fuori condizione, Kalulu va meglio come terzino.


----------



## Stex (19 Febbraio 2021)

domenica sarebbe fantastico un kjaer tomori...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Febbraio 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> domenica sarebbe fantastico un kjaer tomori...



per me ci sono più probabilità che il Rover filmi un Marziano che passeggia sul pianeta rosso rispetto a vedere Romagnoli in panchina domenica.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Capitan scambio di maglietta mi raccomando nei derby marca a 3 metri.. o meglio ancora regala l’ennesimo rigore tagliagambe.. 
il peggiore degli 11 titolari è il nostro capitano. Ahimè una questione da risolvere in estate.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Capitan scambio di maglietta mi raccomando nei derby marca a 3 metri.. o meglio ancora regala l’ennesimo rigore tagliagambe..
> il peggiore degli 11 titolari è il nostro capitano. Ahimè una questione da risolvere in estate.



Ah ti sei dimenticato di quel sublime gesto tecnico di mettersi sempre mani dietro la schiena anche quando l'azione e a centrocampo.

A proposito per tutti coloro che volevamo la coppia Kjaer- Tomori,eccoci serviti.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non so perché ma ho la sensazione che questo thread sarà preso d'assalto dopo le 17


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Aspetteranno l'uscita di Hernandez,poi.....lo punteranno sempre.


Un duello Hakimi Romagnoli e come un uomo contro un bambino in fasce.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma ho la sensazione che questo thread sarà preso d'assalto dopo le 17



Praticamente si puo gia preparare ora il testo da inviare dopo. Ormai gia si sa come andra con Vecchia Romagna




rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Aspetteranno l'uscita di Hernandez,poi.....lo punteranno sempre.
> 
> 
> Un duello Hakimi Romagnoli e come un uomo contro un bambino in fasce.



Aggiungo un altro aspetto: Sicuramente accompagnera anche Lukaku quando si abbassa a centrocampo e si fara saltare in continuazione lasciando praterie visto che a quel punto ci sara solo Kjaer tra la porta e l'attacco del Inter


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mai come oggi la sua presenza non ha alcun senso.
Pazzesco, a prescindere dal valore del calciatore in sè (cmq basso).

In coppa italia mancavano dall'inizio hakimi e lautaro e riuscì a fare bene proprio per questo.. nella ripresa poi difendevamo bassi e non si vedevano i suoi limiti.

Oggi o tira fuori una prestazione di livello top (ma me ne ricordo poche, quest'anno solo col temutissimo Cagliari mi viene in mente) o siamo finiti.
E poi oggi, lo dico prima, non avrà molto senso nemmeno criticare Theo... dalla sua parte c'è anche Barella, non Eriksen.. Theo non è immune da critiche, però con la Juve ad esempio se Romagnoli avesse fermato (e non era difficile suvvia) il tacco di Dybala, nessuno si sarebbe accorto dell'errore di Theo su Chiesa.

Alessio, tira fuori le balls (esortazione inutile lo so).. speriamo bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un altro aspetto: Sicuramente accompagnera anche Lukaku quando si abbassa a centrocampo e si fara saltare in continuazione lasciando praterie visto che a quel punto ci sara solo Kjaer tra la porta e l'attacco del Inter



Scontatissimo. Seguirà Lukaku ma con la solita marcatura mollissima, il Gigante Buono™ si girerà con nonchalance e lo lascerà a piedi.
Già vedo la scena.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mai come oggi la sua presenza non ha alcun senso.
> Pazzesco, a prescindere dal valore del calciatore in sè (cmq basso).
> 
> In coppa italia mancavano dall'inizio hakimi e lautaro e riuscì a fare bene proprio per questo.. nella ripresa poi difendevamo bassi e non si vedevano i suoi limiti.
> ...



Io nutrivo tantissime speranze in Romagnoli, ho sempre pensato che si sarebbe imposto come uno dei migliori centrali della sua generazione, superando i ristretti confini imposti da Chiellini e Bonucci, valicando le Alpi di Barzagli (per me, il numero uno in assoluto fra i difensori italiani dell'ultimo decennio) e schierandosi di fianco al nostro Nesta: il tempo mi ha dato torto. Alessio è cresciuto, certo, ma non secondo l'auspicio di tutti noi: è un giocatore alla Bonucci, forse più abile in fase difensiva, ma molto meno forte nella gestione della palla e nelle geometrie. Il viterbese ha avuto la fortuna di giocare con compagni che ne hanno attenuato i limiti ed accentuato i pregi, il romano non ha goduto di ciò: senza nulla togliere a Kjaer, con un altro difensore accanto forse avrebbe reso di più. Questa non è una giustificazione, ma un'ulteriore colpa che gli attribuisco: se hai un disperato bisogno di qualcuno che ti aiuti, vuol dire che il tuo livello non è tale da permetterti di giocare in una squadra che ambisce a risultati importanti. 
La sua giusta dimensione è una Lazio o una Roma che si giocano al massimo il quarto posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> senza nulla togliere a Kjaer, con un altro difensore accanto forse avrebbe reso di più. Questa non è una giustificazione, ma un'ulteriore colpa che gli attribuisco: se hai un disperato bisogno di qualcuno che ti aiuti, vuol dire che il tuo livello non è tale da permetterti di giocare in una squadra che ambisce a risultati importanti.



Ecco, questo è uno dei punti chiave, è un po’ come il discorso delle punte avute nel post-Ibra, che non segnavano mai perché “non gli arrivavano i palloni”, che molto spesso significava “non gli arrivavano palloni perfettamente calibrati in area a metterli soli davanti al portiere col pallone che necessitava solo di essere spinto dentro per il tap in” (perché le punte avute nel post Ibra erano capaci di fare solo questo, segnare goal se serviti perfettamente altrimenti non riuscivano manco a mettere giù un pallone che fosse uno, zero aiuto alla squadra, zero assist, zero gioco fuori area, tiri fuori area compresi), eh beh, grazie al cavolo che in questo caso figuri bene, è come dire che Maroligno sarebbe sembrato un difensore decente con Koulibaly di fianco, da capo, grazie al cavolo, è come fare il Galliani col portafoglio senza fondo del Silvio degli anni 1986-2006 (cioè l’equivalente dell’epoca, come potenza economica rispetto ai competitors, degli attuali sceicchi, e senza neanche un FPF a limitarne un po’ la potenza di fuoco), sarebbero capaci tutti in quel caso.

Hai fatto bene a far emergere questo punto, perché tutti tempo fa invocavano un “difensore che si integrasse bene con Maroligno”, quando la realtà era che avremmo voluto qualcuno che ne mascherasse i mostruosi limiti, visto che liberarcene pareva fosse anatema (speriamo non sia così in Estate 2021).


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Già me lo vedo rincorrere più volte Hakimi e Lukaku con la lingua di fuori per le sue schifezze in fase difensiva.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questa per me è la partita da dentro o fuori.
Se cicca anche questa e ci condanna in qualche modo, direi che a luglio dovrà essere necessariamente ceduto.
Di Abate ne bastava uno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa per me è la partita da dentro o fuori.
> Se cicca anche questa e ci condanna in qualche modo, direi che a luglio dovrà essere necessariamente ceduto.
> Di Abate ne bastava uno.



Per me dovrà necessariamente essere ceduto in ogni caso, perché ormai è evidente che sia impossibile relegarlo al ruolo di riserva (e quello sarebbe il suo ruolo accettabile, il ruolo che gli spetterebbe, una discreta riserva), dopo essere stato capitone e aver preso uno stipendio assurdo (per il suo valore, per quello che esprime in campo e fuori) di 3,5 milioni di euro.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco, questo è uno dei punti chiave, è un po’ come il discorso delle punte avute nel post-Ibra, che non segnavano mai perché “non gli arrivavano i palloni”, che molto spesso significava “non gli arrivavano palloni perfettamente calibrati in area a metterli soli davanti al portiere col pallone che necessitava solo di essere spinto dentro per il tap in” (perché le punte avute nel post Ibra erano capaci di fare solo questo, segnare goal se serviti perfettamente altrimenti non riuscivano manco a mettere giù un pallone che fosse uno, zero aiuto alla squadra, zero assist, zero gioco fuori area, tiri fuori area compresi), eh beh, grazie al cavolo che in questo caso figuri bene, è come dire che Maroligno sarebbe sembrato un difensore decente con Koulibaly di fianco, da capo, grazie al cavolo, è come fare il Galliani col portafoglio senza fondo del Silvio degli anni 1986-2006 (cioè l’equivalente dell’epoca, come potenza economica rispetto ai competitors, degli attuali sceicchi, e senza neanche un FPF a limitarne un po’ la potenza di fuoco), sarebbero capaci tutti in quel caso.
> 
> Hai fatto bene a far emergere questo punto, perché tutti tempo fa invocavano un “difensore che si integrasse bene con Maroligno”, quando la realtà era che avremmo voluto qualcuno che ne mascherasse i mostruosi limiti, visto che liberarcene pareva fosse anatema (speriamo non sia così in Estate 2021).



Esatto, hai centrato il punto del mio intervento: va bene trovare giocatori che possano amalgamarsi bene tra di loro, ma da noi sarebbe stato necessario trovare qualcuno che lo aiutasse e che ponesse rimedio alle sue lacune. Io vorrei due centrali di alto livello, non uno che funge da balia dell'altro.
E faccio _mea culpa_: io ero uno di coloro che sostenevano la teoria che ho appena criticato.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me dovrà necessariamente essere ceduto in ogni caso, perché ormai è evidente che sia impossibile relegarlo al ruolo di riserva (e quello sarebbe il suo ruolo accettabile, il ruolo che gli spetterebbe, una discreta riserva), dopo essere stato capitone e aver preso uno stipendio assurdo (per il suo valore, per quello che esprime in campo e fuori) di 3,5 milioni di euro.



Come detto qualche giorno fa, ogni anno subiamo tipo 45-55 gol; ditemi voi come una difesa del genere possa essere considerata da scudetto.

Romagnoli te ne costa 10 all'anno di gol.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> da noi sarebbe stato necessario trovare qualcuno che lo aiutasse e che ponesse rimedio alle sue lacune. Io vorrei due centrali di alto livello, non uno che funge da balia dell'altro.



Esatto, è così, ma nulla di diverso appunto da quanto si diceva sulle punte incapaci che avevamo, anzi spesso veniva tirato in ballo (del tutto a sproposito) Superpippo, come a dimostrazione che “ci sarebbe bastato un bel centrocampo che anche Pazzini, Destro, Kalinic, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula, Piatek ecc segnerebbero a grappoli”, a sproposito perché Superpippo segnava a grappoli anche nell’Atalanta del ‘97, che era una squadra ridicola, ma noi usavamo quella scusa.



ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> E faccio _mea culpa_: io ero uno di coloro che sostenevano la teoria che ho appena criticato.



Ma figurati, anche io per anni ho protetto Maroligno in questo modo, perché pensavo crescesse. La verità è che il rendimento avuto con Gattuso (dovuto al fatto che Rino abbassava il baricentro e ci faceva giocare tutti coperti, con lui infatti nel 2018/2019 avemmo una difesa da 36 goal in 38 partite, e il sistema Gattusiano era l’unico nel quale Maroligno mascherava i suoi limiti) mi/ci ha illuso.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è così, ma nulla di diverso appunto da quanto si diceva sulle punte incapaci che avevamo, anzi spesso veniva tirato in ballo (del tutto a sproposito) Superpippo, come a dimostrazione che “ci sarebbe bastato un bel centrocampo che anche *Pazzini, Destro, Kalinic, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula, Piatek* ecc segnerebbero a grappoli”, a sproposito perché Superpippo segnava a grappoli anche nell’Atalanta del ‘97, che era una squadra ridicola, ma noi usavamo quella scusa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma figurati, anche io per anni ho protetto Maroligno in questo modo, perché pensavo crescesse. La verità è che il rendimento avuto con Gattuso (dovuto al fatto che Rino abbassava il baricentro e ci faceva giocare tutti coperti, con lui infatti nel 2018/2019 avemmo una difesa da 36 goal in 38 partite, e il sistema Gattusiano era l’unico nel quale Maroligno mascherava i suoi limiti) mi/ci ha illuso.



Mi viene da piangere se rileggo tutti questi nomi: con che gente andavamo in giro?! Tra questi, salvo solo Pazzini (come buona riserva, niente di più). L’unico attaccante che segnava con una discreta regolarità pur essendo uno scandalo è stato Bacca; il colombiano era talmente scarso a livello tecnico e avulso dal contesto da risultare indisponente e da provocarmi sofferenza fisica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere se rileggo tutti questi nomi: con che gente andavamo in giro?! Tra questi, salvo solo Pazzini (come buona riserva, niente di più). L’unico attaccante che segnava con una discreta regolarità pur essendo uno scandalo è stato Bacca; *il colombiano era talmente scarso a livello tecnico e avulso dal contesto da risultare indisponente e da provocarmi sofferenza fisica *



Non più di Piatek, anzi (il polacco era scarso tecnicamente anche più di Bacca e avulso dal gioco di squadra e atroce nel legare il gioco quanto Bacca se non di più) , con la differenza che almeno Barloscacca segnava con regolarità (e l’ha fatto anche nel secondo anno di Montella, meno del primo anno, certo, ma fare un goal su azione in un girone intero da titolare come Piatek? Bacca non è mai sceso così in basso). 

Il buon Barlos era un discreto attaccante da Europa League, gli altri erano anche sotto a quel livello, roba da metà classifica o da zona retrocessione.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Io nutrivo tantissime speranze in Romagnoli, ho sempre pensato che si sarebbe imposto come uno dei migliori centrali della sua generazione, superando i ristretti confini imposti da Chiellini e Bonucci, valicando le Alpi di Barzagli (per me, il numero uno in assoluto fra i difensori italiani dell'ultimo decennio) e schierandosi di fianco al nostro Nesta: il tempo mi ha dato torto. Alessio è cresciuto, certo, ma non secondo l'auspicio di tutti noi: è un giocatore alla Bonucci, forse più abile in fase difensiva, ma molto meno forte nella gestione della palla e nelle geometrie. Il viterbese ha avuto la fortuna di giocare con compagni che ne hanno attenuato i limiti ed accentuato i pregi, il romano non ha goduto di ciò: senza nulla togliere a Kjaer, con un altro difensore accanto forse avrebbe reso di più. Questa non è una giustificazione, ma un'ulteriore colpa che gli attribuisco: se hai un disperato bisogno di qualcuno che ti aiuti, vuol dire che il tuo livello non è tale da permetterti di giocare in una squadra che ambisce a risultati importanti.
> La sua giusta dimensione è una Lazio o una Roma che si giocano al massimo il quarto posto.



Alessio è cresciuto?In età.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se penso che quando uscì la notizia di Van Dijk al Liverpool per 85 mln avevo scritto che allora Romagnoli ne valeva 170... Mi autobannerei per la vergogna 

Per la sua età aveva un grande potenziale.
Potenziale che non ha saputo sfruttare.
Fisicamente non e migliorato (cosa molto difficie, concordo) ma la cosa assurda è che non e migliorato di una virgola nemmeno sulla tattica e la concentrazione.

Dispiace.


----------



## wildfrank (21 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma ho la sensazione che questo thread sarà preso d'assalto dopo le 17



Forse anche prima, chi lo sa...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Forse anche prima, chi lo sa...



Iniziamo alle 15:09.

É un cesso maledetto. Ma quello che mi chiedo io: Come cavolo poteva metterlo in campo quel incapace di Pioli? Perche TUTTI noi abbiamo detto che Romagnoli oggi sara decisivo in negativo. Ed ecco dopo nemmeno 10 minuti un gol subito per colpa sua.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Forse anche prima, chi lo sa...



Manco 10 minuti è durato sto cesso.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Forse anche prima, chi lo sa...



quanto avevi ragione caro amico milanista


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Cosa deve fare per non giocare? Cosa ci sta a fare un allenatore?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Cosa deve fare per non giocare? Cosa ci sta a fare un allenatore?



É ridicolo.
Sui ultimi 4 gol subiti, lui é il colpevole principale di 3.
E non é una questione del momento. É tutta la stagione che é decisivo in negativo.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É ridicolo.
> Sui ultimi 4 gol subiti, lui é il colpevole principale di 3.
> E non é una questione del momento. É tutta la stagione che é decisivo in negativo.



Capivo quando le alternative erano Gabbia e Kalulu, ma hai preso Tomori che è palesemente più forte, e soprattutto palesemente più adatto alla marcatura su Lukaku. Far giocare Romagnoli significa essere succubi di fattori extracalcistici.


----------



## Miro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Il gol nasce da una sbagliata lettura su Lukaku, ma poi a ladciare solo Lautaro è Kjaer che ha fatto i primi 15 minuti da film horror. Non gli darei addosso tutte le colpe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il gol nasce da una sbagliata lettura su Lukaku, ma poi a ladciare solo Lautaro è Kjaer che ha fatto i primi 15 minuti da film horror. Non gli darei addosso tutte le colpe.



Riguarda l'azione:
Kjaer va a coprire su Lukaku dopo che Romagnoli si é fatto scavalcare. 
In quel momento Calabria prende Lautaro.
Dopo la scivolata di Kjaer Lukaku tiene la palla e la rimette in area.
In quel tempo Kjaer stava ritornando nella sua posizione ma non ha mai visto che alle sue spalle Calabria ha lasciato Lautaro per scalare su Perisic che nel frattempo é anche entrato in area.


Il gol lo causa la lentezza di Romagnoli che non sa minimamente come difendere Lukaku (c'era un azione praticamente uguale nel derby d'andata e anche contro il Napolo contro non si piu quale giocatore).


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Perde Lukaku e poi sbaglia a posizionarsi sul cross.


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma non si rompe mai questo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Perde Lukaku *e poi sbaglia a posizionarsi sul cross.



Anche nei seguenti 35 minuti non lo ha piu ritrovato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

peggiore in campo anche oggi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sparisci, inetto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Probabilmente la peggiore prestazione di un centrale milanista che ho visto nella mia vita.

Complimenti!


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tomori tutta la vita, Romagnoli contro Lukaku è peggio di Abate con Milito.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Febbraio 2021)

Perché continuate ad infierire? A cosa serve? La rabbia é ai massimi livelli da anni., ma questo scempio non lo scopriamo certo oggi...


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Basta dai, si accomodi in panca o se ne vada. Il terzo gol è ridicolo, Lukaku lo ignora completamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

La nota positiva è che adesso è veramente indifendibile anche da allenatore e società. 

Vediamo che si inventano come supercazzola per difenderlo, o se finalmente verrà messo da parte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Basta dai, si accomodi in panca o se ne vada. Il terzo gol è ridicolo, Lukaku lo ignora completamente.



Non é che Lukaku lo ignora, é che lui proprio si rifiuta di contrastarlo. E lo ha fatto per tutta la partita, si é totalmente rifiutato di difendere contro Lukaku. una cosa mai vista.


Ho visto Roque Junior, Martin Laursen, Daniele Bonera, Philippe Senderos...ma nessuno di questi ha mai raggiunto i lvelli di Romacesso


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dovrebbero togliergli la fascia e spedirlo in tribuna 1 secondo dopo la partita. Ma ovviamente questo lo farebbe solo una società seria.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non é che Lukaku lo ignora, é che lui proprio si rifiuta di contrastarlo. E lo ha fatto per tutta la partita, si é totalmente rifiutato di difendere contro Lukaku. una cosa mai vista.
> 
> 
> Ho visto Roque Junior, Martin Laursen, Daniele Bonera, Philippe Senderos...ma nessuno di questi ha mai raggiunto i lvelli di Romacesso


Sì, ha ragione, è lui che ignora Lukaku. Uguale nel primo tempo quando si era nascosto dietro a Hernandez.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ridicolo. Uomo in più fondamentale per l'Inter.

Letteralmente annientato da lukaku su primo e terzo gol, e per poco non ne causava un altro facendosi scavalcare dal pallone. Puah


----------



## elpacoderoma (21 Febbraio 2021)

Stiamo buttando una stagione per colpa sua.
Piuttosto meglio giocare in 10


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2021)

é nato lento, mica è colpa sua. è colpa di Pioli che non lo capisce.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Togliete la fascia a questo brocco.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Alla prossima, gollettino casuale e ampi gesti di silenzio alle telecamere.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Vai a fare in culo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Era proprio difficile prevedere la prestazione di Romacesso.
Seguono esempi di quanto fosse impossibile azzeccare esattamente come poteva segnare l'Inter.



Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Capitan scambio di maglietta *mi raccomando nei derby marca a 3 metri..* o meglio ancora regala l’ennesimo rigore tagliagambe..
> il peggiore degli 11 titolari è il nostro capitano. Ahimè una questione da risolvere in estate.





Albijol ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma ho la sensazione che questo thread sarà preso d'assalto dopo le 17





wildfrank ha scritto:


> Forse anche prima, chi lo sa...





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Praticamente si puo gia preparare ora il testo da inviare dopo. Ormai gia si sa come andra con Vecchia Romagna
> 
> 
> Aggiungo un altro aspetto: *Sicuramente accompagnera anche Lukaku quando si abbassa a centrocampo e si fara saltare in continuazione lasciando praterie visto che a quel punto ci sara solo Kjaer tra la porta e l'attacco del Inter*





JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mai come oggi la sua presenza non ha alcun senso.
> Pazzesco, a prescindere dal valore del calciatore in sè (cmq basso).
> 
> In coppa italia mancavano dall'inizio hakimi e lautaro e riuscì a fare bene proprio per questo.. nella ripresa poi difendevamo bassi e non si vedevano i suoi limiti.
> ...





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo. *Seguirà Lukaku ma con la solita marcatura mollissima, il Gigante Buono™ si girerà con nonchalance e lo lascerà a piedi.
> Già vedo la scena.*





iceman. ha scritto:


> *Già me lo vedo rincorrere più volte Hakimi e Lukaku con la lingua di fuori per le sue schifezze in fase difensiva.*




Incredibile, proprio incredibile quanto era prevedibile tutto cio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Da panchinare immediatamente.


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2021)

IL VOMITO, punto.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io sinceramente, se si potesse, chiuderei questo inutile topic, in cui di costruttivo non c'è nulla.

Se non fosse il capitano, se non volesse rinnovi alti, se fosse un panchinaro, se avesse qualche dote, capirei.

Ma questo calciatore non merita manco un suo topic di insulti.

INADEGUATO, non da oggi.
Ma soprattutto in partite come quella di oggi.

Cosa andiamo a fare in Champions con sto qua?


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Basta !
Molto, ma molto peggio di Abate vs Milito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque quando si assegna la fascia da capitano a certi giocatorini, alla lunga finisce sempre male.

E' la storia rossonera che si sente offesa, e si vendica.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma non lo voleva la Juve?


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi pompiamo a bestia l'hashtag #Romagnoliout sui social


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Capitano più scarso di Montolivo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Vabbé, ormai è come sparare sulla croce rossa.
Praticamente avevamo passato la mattinata a descrivere minuziosamente quello che sarebbe successo.
Io spero solo che Paolo stia aspettando di risolvere la questiona Donnarumma prima di spedirlo su Marte insieme alla Perseverance.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli cuore nerazzurro. Adesso secondo lui domani con un bel post “Hard work today” è tutto risolto.
Il vero problema è che è un indegno... ed è il capitano.


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo nel coviddi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

I milanisti di Twitter oggi si sono accorti che Romagnoli è scarso...


----------



## Wetter (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io non me la prendo con lui...l'errore è metterlo a marcare quella bestia di Lukaku a 40 metri dalla porta. Con il belga faticherebbero il 99% dei difensori presenti oggi in europa, figuriamoci Romagna che non eccelle in velocità ne in marcatura. Era palese che venisse umiliato, ancora una volta.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Il grosso problema è che non doveva giocare oggi.

Se viene panchinato alla prossima, vista la prestazione odierna, allora sì che suonerà come una punizione.

Sarà "eticamente" inaccettabile infliggergliela, tenuto conto del pensiero filo-buonista che aleggia in società.

Quindi, purtroppo, continuerà a fare danni.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il grosso problema è che non doveva giocare oggi.
> 
> Se viene panchinato alla prossima, vista la prestazione odierna, allora sì che suonerà come una punizione.
> 
> ...



Ero a vedere la partita con mio padre: all' entrata in campo gli ho detto che dovrebbe giocare Tomori con Kjaer.

E' ormai appurato che con Lukaku è come partire da 2-0 quando lo marca Romagnoli.

Però non è facile lasciar fuori il capitano per uno arrivato in prestito, se inizi a panchinarlo significa doverlo svendere o portare a scadenza, oltre a togliere un punto di riferimento ( anche se gioca male), nella squadra.

Non è facile rifare daccapo una difesa: se facciamo fuori Romagnoli ci troviamo con Kjaer ( bravino, ma una carretta), Tomori ( prestito), Gabbia e Kalulu ( giocatori tutti da decifrare)

Non è facile secondo me.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2021)

sarò brutale ma questo qua merita il metodo Montolivo: via la fascia da subito e panca/tribuna fino a fine stagione. 

ha rotto le palle. 
lui e sta storia del rinnovo (legato anche a gigio). 

obbligati a schierarlo perchè il suino ci tiene per le palle e non fa rinnovare donnarumma.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il grosso problema è che non doveva giocare oggi.
> 
> Se viene panchinato alla prossima, vista la prestazione odierna, allora sì che suonerà come una punizione.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che in società sono dei senza palle. 

Altrimenti Romagnoli e il turco avrebbero già il fiocchetto in vista di giugno.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> I milanisti di Twitter oggi si sono accorti che Romagnoli è scarso...


E non tutti. C'è gente che ancora lo difende. Ma principalmente si tratta di ragazzini del liceo. Giustamente non hanno mai visto difensori veri con la nostra maglia.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ero a vedere la partita con mio padre: all' entrata in campo gli ho detto che dovrebbe giocare Tomori con Kjaer.
> 
> E' ormai appurato che con Lukaku è come partire da 2-0 quando lo marca Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



Già. Purtroppo questo atteggiamento bigotto/mafioso/retrogrado da vecchie comari di campagna ci potrebbe costare molto.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in società sono dei senza palle.
> 
> Altrimenti Romagnoli e il turco avrebbero già il fiocchetto in vista di giugno.



Ma magari.

La balistica regaliamola a quelli che mandano le sonde su Marte. Un cancro dal 2017.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque quando si assegna la fascia da capitano a certi giocatorini, alla lunga finisce sempre male.



Verissimo. L'unico che non possiamo permetterci di avere come capitano è un mediocre.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Abate è stato insultato di più per molto meno


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Febbraio 2021)

Il problema non sei tu ma chi ti fa giocare nonostante chiunque sapeva in anticipo che saresti andato in difficoltà contro Lukaku.
Poi tu sei scarso di tuo e pace: questo modo di difendere non ti appartiene. A fine stagione ciao e amici come prima.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Subito Tomori al suo posto. Ibrahimovic capitano.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il problema non sei tu ma chi ti fa giocare nonostante chiunque sapeva in anticipo che saresti andato in difficoltà contro Lukaku.
> Poi tu sei scarso di tuo e pace: questo modo di difendere non ti appartiene. A fine stagione ciao e amici come prima.


Romagnoli a metà campo non so può vedere.
O lo fai giocare più basso o non lo fai giocare proprio.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli ha fatto pena, ma a dirla tutta anche il Kjaer visto oggi non vale più di un posto da 3° centrale in un milan da champions.
Se consideriamo che tomori saluterà (non spenderanno mai 28 milioni nonostante per me sia valido, a meno di rinegoziare il tutto sotto i 20) significa che per anno prossimo dietro siamo messi male male..
E non solo dietro, visto che a centrocampo ne mancano un paio buoni di sicuro, che ibra ha 40 anni, che a destra salemekers e castillejo non si possono più vedere sinceramente ecc...
Insomma, I SOLDI DELLA CHAMPIONS SONO FONDAMENTALI.


----------



## Love (21 Febbraio 2021)

perchè oggi non ha giocato tomori?...non iniziamo con gli intoccabili per favore...che poi intoccabile...è il difensore centrale più scarso che abbiamo...tomori oggi avrebbe fatto meglio sicuramente.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2021)

Osceno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ha fatto pena, ma a dirla tutta anche il Kjaer visto oggi non vale più di un posto da 3° centrale in un milan da champions.
> Se consideriamo che tomori saluterà (non spenderanno mai 28 milioni nonostante per me sia valido, a meno di rinegoziare il tutto sotto i 20) significa che per anno prossimo dietro siamo messi male male..
> E non solo dietro, visto che a centrocampo ne mancano un paio buoni di sicuro, che ibra ha 40 anni, che a destra salemekers e castillejo non si possono più vedere sinceramente ecc...
> Insomma, I SOLDI DELLA CHAMPIONS SONO FONDAMENTALI.



Il reparto centrali va totalmente ripensato e riconsiderato. 
Io [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] lo diciamo da tempi non sospetti.


----------



## Love (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il reparto centrali va totalmente ripensato e riconsiderato.
> Io @Djerry e @Lineker10 lo diciamo da tempi non sospetti.



non compri due centrali forti in una sessione di mercato...romagnoli va fatto fuori..ma proprio ceduto perchè altrimenti con il fatto che è capitano gliele fanno giocare tutte...kjaer ha dimostrato qualcosa e secondo me quando gioca con il capitano va in difficoltà ma va tenuto...va preso un centrale forte che faccia giocare bene anche il buon simon.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il reparto centrali va totalmente ripensato e riconsiderato.
> Io [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] lo diciamo da tempi non sospetti.



Assolutamente.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> non compri due centrali forti in una sessione di mercato...romagnoli va fatto fuori..ma proprio ceduto perchè altrimenti con il fatto che è capitano gliele fanno giocare tutte...kjaer ha dimostrato qualcosa e secondo me quando gioca con il capitano va in difficoltà ma va tenuto...va preso un centrale forte che faccia giocare bene anche il buon simon.



Riuscissimo nel miracolo di entrare in gembions, lo userei come pedina di scambio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ha fatto pena, ma a dirla tutta anche il Kjaer visto oggi non vale più di un posto da 3° centrale in un milan da champions.
> Se consideriamo che tomori saluterà (non spenderanno mai 28 milioni nonostante per me sia valido, a meno di rinegoziare il tutto sotto i 20) significa che per anno prossimo dietro siamo messi male male..
> E non solo dietro, visto che a centrocampo ne mancano un paio buoni di sicuro, che ibra ha 40 anni, che a destra salemekers e castillejo non si possono più vedere sinceramente ecc...
> Insomma, I SOLDI DELLA CHAMPIONS SONO FONDAMENTALI.



Ma va? Senza quelli siamo rovinati. Rovinati al 100%.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2021)

La partita non l'ho vista, ho preferito passeggiare sul lungolago con la donna... Però ho visto la sintesi. Madre santissima, come si fa a prendere il primo ed il terzo gol? Soprattutto il terzo è da mano nei capelli.


----------



## wildfrank (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in società sono dei senza palle.
> 
> Altrimenti Romagnoli e il turco avrebbero già il fiocchetto in vista di giugno.



Esatto, datece Moggi. Quello tanti problemi non se li poneva, ma noi siamo buonisti.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ho visto adesso gli highlights e i goals rimediati.

In assoluto, la cosa che mi fa imbestialire di questo giocatore scandaloso, è che sempre, sempre, sempre, sempre, si mette ad allargare le braccia come a dire "eh, ti pareva, ma quanto siete scarsi, non è possibile, ci hanno fatto goal".

Veramente spiacevole e nauseante. Mai visti difensori al Milan così. Mai visti.

Basta.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il reparto centrali va totalmente ripensato e riconsiderato.
> Io [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] lo diciamo da tempi non sospetti.



Va ripensato prima di tutto per caratteristiche. Ieri sera affrontare la coppia dell'Inda con una difesa a tre e Romagnoli Kjaer sempre uno contro uno in campo aperto significa esporsi al massacro, come è successo.

Se vogliamo giocare così servono centrali diversi, con caratteristiche completamente diverse. Tomori è l'unico adatto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Il Signor Gnoli Omar è uno dei peggiori centrali difensivi che io abbia avuto la sfortuna di vedere al Milan. Ma pure Laursen, Bonera o, per chi se li ricorda, gente come Stefano Nava e affini, erano due spanne superiori.

Il fatto che questo debosciato sia ancora Capitano del Milan la dice lunga. Anche l’Inda ha avuto Ranocchia (superiore a Romagnoli, non di un abisso ma superiore, sebbene non godesse del suo allure mediatico) capitano, poi si sono fatti due conti.

Passare da Capitani come Gunnar Nordahl, Nils Liedholm, Cesare Maldini, Gianni Rivera, Franco Baresi, Paolo Maldini, ad Omar Gnoli è un oltraggio alla nostra storia.

Va cacciato a pedate nel culo. Senza se e senza ma. Un club con Omar capitano non può aver futuro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2021)

Cioè un Capitone che nei big match si caca in mano.... Imbarazzante

Pensare che quando c'erano partite fondamentali i nostri giocatori davano il meglio... È per questo che vincevamo più in Europa che in Italia (oltre al fatto che non hanno mai voluto farci vincere in Italia)

Tu sapevi che Nesta, Maldini, Gattuso, etc. Non avrebbero mai sbagliato una partita importante... Se capitava era veramente una cosa occasionale

Ma sto cesso è puntuale come le rotture di maroni il Lunedì


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cioè un Capitone che nei big match si caca in mano.... Imbarazzante
> 
> Pensare che quando c'erano partite fondamentali i nostri giocatori davano il meglio... È per questo che vincevamo più in Europa che in Italia (oltre al fatto che non hanno mai voluto farci vincere in Italia)
> 
> ...



NON è un Capitano! Il titolo e la fascia di Capitano di Gnoli Omar ha lo stesso valore che avrebbe un premio Nobel per la pace dato a Kim Jong-un.


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2021)

E' proprio giusta l'ora che le nostre strade si separino...


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Febbraio 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Abate è stato insultato di più per molto meno



Romagnoli nei derby ne è un degno erede...non è Milito ora ma Lukaku a stuprarlo ma la suonata quella è rimasta.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ha ragione Maldini...c'è da portare a casa difensori forti nell'1 vs 1. Poi il gioco di reparto glielo insegni. Ma se ti fai saltare sistematicamente come un birillo c'è poco da far reparto.
Da Romagnoli in estate ancora qualcosa riesci a portarla a casa...via via...e apriamo un nuovo ciclo, come abbiamo fatto già con altri bidoni sopravvalutati. Su Tomori cè spazio di lavoro...magari anche su Simakan, qualora si riprendesse bene dall'infortunio.


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2021)

L'anno prossimo dovremo prendere un altro centrale per passare definitivamente a 3 e utilizzare Theo come esterno offensivo e non un mix tra un'ala e un terzino che difende poco, male e coi tempi sbagliati, perché sul secondo gol di ieri vedo il capitone che va su Lukaku prima di finire a fare un incredibile tagliafuori su Theo che, alzatosi troppi, viene tagliato fuori a sua volta dall'azione quando la palla finisce dall'altra parte del campo per il più semplice dei gol.
Questa è la difesa, capire i movimenti, come muoversi, uno è scarso di suo, perché troppo passivo, poco esplosivo, timido, insofferente, l'altro è un esterno di centrocampo, offensivo, con buona gamba per tornare e aiutare, ecco, messo lì a farsi tutta la fascia, a fare il terzino, a partire, a rimanere bloccato, serve a niente se poi difensivamente non ci sei proprio, un po' per colpe tue ma un po' per la chimica pazzesca (al contrario) che hanno gli altri 3, perché le difese sono CHIMICA tra i compagni e io in questa difesa vedo tanti giocatori giocare a caso, nessuno che potrebbe mai prevalere a parte Theo quando fa l'ala, ma ne vale la pena? anche su Calabria ho un po' di dubbi, perché un conto è giocare con la pressione azzerata e un altro è confermarsi quando il tizio vicino cala, ovvio è più difficile ma giochi nel Milan mica nella Pergolettese.
Per me Calabria e Theo i terzini peggiori possibili per quei 2 centrali, sono delle forzature, parliamochi chiaro, sono anche un po' sfortunati perché non avendo chi la fisicità chi i movimenti per fare i terzini ad altissimi livelli si sono trovati una situazione in cui un modulo come il 4231 va a sfinirli lentamente in tutte le partite, sia per una questione di gestione pessima della fase difensiva e del "rinculo" di alcuni giocatori, sia perché vogliamo fare un tipo di gioco che alla lunga non è più efficace ed è facilmente fermabile quando la condizione non c'è e il piano B pure, sia perché il 4231 lo fai quando hai giocatori fisici lì in difesa e quando magari hai una AD che riesca a fare almeno un tiro in porta o un passaggio in verticale in almeno 2 mesi di titolarità incondizionata.
Mettete Borini lì a destra e ti fa lo stesso tipo di gioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo è una delusione costante e dispiace che come tutti i Raiolas voglia rinnovare per forza al rialzo quando palesemente non lo merita. 

Però posso dire che nella sconfitta del derby c'è molto più Pioli che Romagnoli. 

Affrontare l'Inter con il baricentro così alto è un suicidio tattico, affrontare a campo aperto Lukaku e Lautaro con Romagnoli e Kjaer? E come pensavamo di spuntarla?? Magari ci asfaltavano lo stesso perché nettamente più forti, però per me partita preparata malissimo dal mister, poi gli errori dei singoli ovviamente restano.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2021)

Sempre detto, questo è un fenomeno si da baraccone.. il Nestatroll. E' giovinneeeeeeee!!! 5 mln di euro a questo mediocre


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Febbraio 2021)

è chiaramente in difficoltà
bisognerà pensarci bene se rinnovarlo o meno
certo che, allo stato attuale, vomitargli addosso di tutto di certo non lo aiuta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> è chiaramente in difficoltà.



Ad essere in difficoltà è il Milan. Io vorrei sapere che abbiamo fatto di male per passare da Capitani come Gunnar Nordahl, Nils Liedholm, Cesare Maldini, Gianni Rivera, Franco Baresi e Paolo Maldini a capitoni (altro che Capitani) come Mortovivo e Maroligno. No perché va bene decadere, va bene che “sic transit gloria mundi”, ma sta roba qui è come passare dal cenare ogni sera con ostriche e champagne al non riuscire manco a trovare un pasto alla Caritas perché ti buttano fuori tutti pure lì.

MAROLIGNO CAPITANO DELL’A.C MILAN 1899, RAGAZZI, BASTA QUESTO.

È una roba che non può durare a lungo, non esiste, non puoi tornare una grande squadra se come Capitano (e quindi, teoricamente, come simbolo) hai la sesta scelta della nazionale italiana (una nazionale italiana dove deve confrontarsi con mezze tacche come Acerbi, Bastoni, Ferrari ecc, mica con gente come Maldini, Nesta, Cannavaro & Co, pensate che fine avrebbe fatto a quei tempi, manco in Serie A avrebbe giocato, questo mediocre totale).


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ad essere in difficoltà è il Milan. Io vorrei sapere che abbiamo fatto di male per passare da Capitani come Gunnar Nordahl, Nils Liedholm, Cesare Maldini, Gianni Rivera, Franco Baresi e Paolo Maldini a capitoni (altro che Capitani) come Mortovivo e Maroligno. No perché va bene decadere, va bene che “sic transit gloria mundi”, ma sta roba qui è come passare dal cenare ogni sera con ostriche e champagne al non riuscire manco a trovare un pasto alla Caritas perché ti buttano fuori tutti pure lì.
> 
> MAROLIGNO CAPITANO DELL’A.C MILAN 1899, RAGAZZI, BASTA QUESTO.
> 
> È una roba che non può durare a lungo, non esiste, non puoi tornare una grande squadra se come Capitano (e quindi, teoricamente, come simbolo) hai la sesta scelta della nazionale italiana (una nazionale italiana dove deve confrontarsi con mezze tacche come Acerbi, Bastoni, Ferrari ecc, mica con gente come Maldini, Nesta, Cannavaro & Co, pensate che fine avrebbe fatto a quei tempi, manco in Serie A avrebbe giocato, questo mediocre totale).



Spero non sia un Comagnoli irreversibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Spero non sia un Comagnoli irreversibile.



Ahahahahahahahah 

Aldilà di tutto, è evidente che sia una mefitica eredità del passato gianninesco che dobbiamo ad ogni costo lasciarci alle spalle, perché solo nel Giannino uno così poteva essere nostro “””””””””””capitano”””””””””””.


----------



## Love (22 Febbraio 2021)

penso sia il minimo tenerlo a riposo un paio di partite e provare kjaer tomori


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Questo di due mesi fa https://www.milanworld.net/alessio-romagnoli-vt30914-post2208640.html#post2208640 è un messaggio, anzi un invito, per Maroligno, valido quanto prima e più di prima.


----------



## malos (25 Febbraio 2021)

Fortunello. Ha beccato prima il condor poi col suo amico pizzaiolo che ha finito il disastro, Nostro perchè lui ha trovato l'eden. Io sono disgustato venendo da Capitani come Baresi o Maldini. Questo è un insulto e mi spiace che i tifosi non se ne rendano conto fino in fondo.
Scarso sia tecnicamente che caratterialmente. Un *******. Famoso il suo "il mio toastino dov'è?" dopo un derby perso malamente.


Sono il primo sostenitore di Paolo ma l'unico motivo per incaxxarmi con Lui sarebbe il rinnovo a cifre assurde per queso schifoso.


----------



## Butcher (25 Febbraio 2021)

Con questo titolare e CAPITANO non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Febbraio 2021)

Peggio del peggior Bonera.
Anche oggi gol subito per colpa sua. E non era un errore singolare, ma come sempre il suo modo di difendere (difendere...lol) da 2 metri di distanza


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2021)

5 mln di euro netti vuole questo ma si vergognasse lui ed il suo raviolone..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2021)

ahahahahahahahaha


Si ride per non piangere. 


Montolivo almeno non faceva tutti i danni che fa questo inetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Vorrei che tu smentissi la legge di Lavoisier.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

Bene anche stasera su El Fardou Ben Nabouhane, temibilissimo trentuenne comoriano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bene anche stasera su El Fardou Ben Nabouhane, temibilissimo trentuenne comoriano.



Alex in confronto era Lilian Thuram.


----------



## singer (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pensavo che i livelli di disprezzo raggiunti da Montolivo fossero impareggiabili, ma mi devo ricredere.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Altro danno.


----------



## pisolo22 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 5 mln di euro netti vuole questo ma si vergognasse lui ed il suo raviolone..



Si meriterebbe 5 milioni di schiaffoni, infatti spero che Paolo quest'estate trovi una squadra pazza che se lo compri perché anche alle cifre attuali io non gli rinnoverei un bel niente figuriamoci al doppio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

singer ha scritto:


> Pensavo che i livelli di disprezzo raggiunti da Montolivo fossero impareggiabili, ma mi devo ricredere.



Per questo vorrei che smentisse Lavoisier ( Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma).



pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Si meriterebbe 5 milioni di schiaffoni, infatti spero che Paolo quest'estate trovi una squadra pazza che se lo compri perché anche alle cifre attuali io non gli rinnoverei un bel niente figuriamoci al doppio.



Meriterebbe 5 galloni di sputazzi mattutini (da appena svegli) in gola. E ovviamente solo da altri maschi.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Febbraio 2021)

singer ha scritto:


> Pensavo che i livelli di disprezzo raggiunti da Montolivo fossero impareggiabili, ma mi devo ricredere.



Ci siamo quasi. A montolivo si augurava la rottura del crociato (poi arrivata).


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2021)

Rendiamoci conto che è così terrorizzato dell'uno contro uno che preferisce lasciare metri di spazio agli avversari dentro l'area di rigore. Mai vista una roba del genere.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pazzesco, lascia tirare indisturbato l'avversario, as usual.

Senza di lui forse avremmo pareggiato con Spezia (c'è servito un suo assist per farli segnare) ed Inter (velo pietoso).

Deve assolutamente andarsene, è una tassa troppo alta da pagare... assurdo, stasera qualificazione a rischio solo per colpa sua (a parte una prestazione generale indecente).


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Fa pure il permaloso... si levi 3 passi di 'ulo


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2021)

Anche questa sera al top, per gli avversari.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

Ma spaccati prima di subito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma spaccati prima di subito.



Seriamente ci toglierebbe dai guai,un bel crociato, 6 mesi fuori e l'anno prossimo va via a 0

Tanto si è capito che questi non lo vendono


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2021)

Applica in maniera rigorosa il distanziamento sociale in campo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Soffrirebbe persino Giuffrida del Cervia di Ciccio Graziani


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Febbraio 2021)

Levati dalle balls prima di subito e trovati una squadra che ti dia anche solo un milione di eurozzi.


----------



## malos (25 Febbraio 2021)

Dovrebbe pagare lui per giocare con noi. Cesso atomico.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2021)

per il bene del Milan, uno che gli mette il lassativo nel caffè prima della partita non esiste?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2021)

E' migliorato, stasera non ha allargato le braccia per lamentarsi con i compagni dopo il goal.

Sta crescendo, senza dubbio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' migliorato, stasera non ha allargato le braccia per lamentarsi con i compagni dopo il goal.
> 
> Sta crescendo, senza dubbio.



Mi spiace contraddirti ma l’ha fatto anche stasera sto inetto.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Mai visto una cosa del genere.

Oltre a essere scarso,ma scarso scarso, non ha proprio idea di comportarsi nelle varie situazioni.

Comunque giustamente da DPCM non si avvicina a meno di 2 metri,bravo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi spiace contraddirti ma l’ha fatto anche stasera sto inetto.



Sì? Allora chiedo venia, credevo si fosse limitato a mettersele sui fianchi.

Comunque fiducia, eh, in fondo sono solo 6 anni che è qui da noi.

Tra altri 6 anni vedrai che forse riesce a marcare bene Altobelli, tante le volte dovesse ritornare a giocare.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Febbraio 2021)

Sto iniziando a pensare che nella coppia di bidoni Romagnoli/Musacchio il meno peggio fosse l'argentino


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

E' indubbiamente il suo peggior momento da quando è qui. E' stato risucchiato dal vortice di negatività che ci circonda da due mesi. O forse è parte integrante e fondante di quel vortice.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che nella coppia di bidoni Romagnoli/Musacchio il meno peggio fosse l'argentino



No dai  Questo è troppo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che nella coppia di bidoni Romagnoli/Musacchio il meno peggio fosse l'argentino



Da musacchio almeno un milione l'abbiamo preso, con Romagnoli manco quello prendiamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2021)

solo in una società di pagliacci questo può essere titolare.

date la colpa a chi volete, tutti colpevoli da gazidis a pioli passando per maldini.

pagliacci.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Febbraio 2021)

Non ci sono davvero più parole per questo cesso.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Febbraio 2021)

è decisamente appesantito rispetto a un paio di anni fa, penso che oramai sia ok solo come centrale di una difesa a 3, dove deve uscire il minimo indispensabile verso l'esterno e con possibilmente poco campo alle spalle.
difendere come noi, a due e con 30 metri alle spalle è metterlo in difficoltà estrema perché ha caratteristiche opposte.


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2021)

Sei na pippa
Scarsone e pure con la personalita di un cetriolo, ma che razza di capitano del milan è?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> è decisamente appesantito rispetto a un paio di anni fa, penso che oramai sia ok solo come centrale di una difesa a 3, dove deve uscire il minimo indispensabile verso l'esterno e con possibilmente poco campo alle spalle.
> difendere come noi, a due e con 30 metri alle spalle è metterlo in difficoltà estrema perché ha caratteristiche opposte.



Può giocare giusto in squadre catenacciare con la linea difensiva a 10 metri dalla porta, quella è la sua dimensione.



cris ha scritto:


> Sei na pippa
> Scarsone e pure con la personalita di un cetriolo, ma che razza di capitano del milan è?



Da Capitani come Gunnar Nordahl, Nils Liedholm, Cesare Maldini, Gianni Rivera, Franco Baresi, Paolo Maldini a capitoni come Mortovivo e Maroligno. Sic transit gloria mundi.

L’impero Romano ce fa na sega a du mani se si parla di decadenza.


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Può giocare giusto in squadre catenacciare con la linea difensiva a 10 metri dalla porta, quella è la sua dimensione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imbarazzante in effetti il paragone, è sempre stato insulso, ne carne ne pesce, anonimo. Ora emerge in tutta la sua forza il suo essere una figura impalpabile, nulla.. tomori l’ultimo arrivato gli defeca sulla testa


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2021)

Un momento no che dura da quasi 6 anni.
Comunque poco da dire, prestazione da giocatore del Giannino che va in Europa, inutile andare nello specifico, se si facesse male ci darebbe una gran mano.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2021)

Abbiate fede,magari stamattina alzandosi dal letto mette male il piede....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Anche ieri imbarazzante in marcatura sul gol. Per il suo bene panchinatelo...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Ma la marcatura ieri sul gol? Non ho mai sparato letame su di lui, ma ieri l’errore è di concezione, oltre che un orrore che denota mancanza di fondamentali nella marcatura. Ma puoi lasciare 2-3 metri alla punta in area? Il gol di ieri è uno dei più gravi subiti nell’ultimo periodo. Deve sedersi in panchina, altrimenti la stagione può solo che peggiorare per tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma la marcatura ieri sul gol? Non ho mai sparato letame su di lui, ma ieri l’errore è di concezione, oltre che un orrore che denota mancanza di fondamentali nella marcatura. Ma puoi lasciare 2-3 metri alla punta in area? Il gol di ieri è uno dei più gravi subiti nell’ultimo periodo. Deve sedersi in panchina, altrimenti la stagione può solo che peggiorare per tutti.



Ha giocato in modo uguale anche nel derby. Lukaku ci ha graziato una volta sparando fuori (marcato a distanza di 2 metri da Romagnoli) e un altra volta ci ha salvato Kjaer fermando un filtrante di Lukaku (libero di temporeggiare per aspettare il movimento del compagna, perche Romagnoli non la ha contrastato) per Lautaro. 

Non sono errori singolari, Romagnoli é proprio cosi. Errori a livello fondamentale, poco importa se davanti ha Ben, Lukaku, Falcinelli o Agudelo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2021)

All'età che ha lui, certi difetti non li colmi più.
Da vendere quest'estate, sempre detto di offrire soldi e lui per milinkovic Savic, è pure laziale e accetterebbe la destinazione


----------



## Goro (26 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> All'età che ha lui, certi difetti non li colmi più.
> Da vendere quest'estate, sempre detto di offrire soldi e lui per milinkovic Savic, è pure laziale e accetterebbe la destinazione



Ma Lotito non accetterebbe


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2021)

Bonucci, Chiellini, Acerbi, Bastoni e.. udite udite TOLOI!
Sì, a quanto pare la Figc aveva richiesto il cambio di federazione per Toloi che ora è diventato italiano a tutti gli effetti e non aveva fatto mistero di voler giocare per l'Italia già l'anno scorso, insomma buone nuove in casa capitone, oltre a Mancini che secondo me gli è davanti (può anche fare l'esterno all'occorrenza) si aggiunge un altro centrale, un buon centrale, che ha fatto la Champions per due anni di fila così come tutti gli altri centrali.
Prendete tutti i giocatori dell'Italia che andranno all'Europeo e indovinate chi sarà il pirla a non aver fatto nemmeno mezzo minuto di calcio vero? ecco se fossi Mancini lo lascerei a casa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo la prova odierna di Tomori e la nostra vittoria, direi che il tempo al Milan per Romagnoli è giunto al termine.
Addio, senza rancori e con una buona dose di riconoscenza, ma hai fatto il tuo tempo qui Alessio.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2021)

Pensate se Romagnoli non fosse mai tornato dall'infortunio..quanti punti in più avremmo? Cinque? Dieci?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ciaone! 
Le caratteristiche di Tomori sono esattamente quello di cui ha bisogno la squadra, ma anche proprio a livello di prestazione il Tomori visto oggi ha giocato su un livello che Romagnoli non ha toccato nemmeno lontanamente in questa stagione, forse mai in carriera.

Tutta la mediocrita di Romagnoli si fa notare in questo confronto. Con lui oggi erano 2-3 gol subiti, pero la velocita e aggressivita di Tomori ci hanno salvati. Anche di testa le ha prese tutte.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ciao 'Ssio, buona fortuna altrove.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2021)

Mi spiace perché sono sicuro che ci tiene ed è un bravo ragazzo, ma separarsi è la cosa giusta per tutti.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi non ha sbagliato niente. Bisogna continuare così

Spiace perché nei primi anni sembrava poter diventare un grande difensore, ma non ha mai fatto il salto definitivo con continuità . Anzi, troppi passi indietro


----------



## singer (28 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ciaone!
> Le caratteristiche di Tomori sono esattamente quello di cui ha bisogno la squadra, ma anche proprio a livello di prestazione il Tomori visto oggi ha giocato su un livello che Romagnoli non ha toccato nemmeno lontanamente in questa stagione, forse mai in carriera.
> 
> Tutta la mediocrita di Romagnoli si fa notare in questo confronto. Con lui oggi erano 2-3 gol subiti, pero la velocita e aggressivita di Tomori ci hanno salvati. Anche di testa le ha prese tutte.



Esatto.
E poi se lo vendiamo è una situazione win-win: facciamo contento Raiola che così può incassare un po' di commissioni e magari molla un po' la corda su Gigio, Romagna potrà riscattarsi in un'altra squadra anche in vista dei mondiali, e noi gli facciamo i migliori auguri incassando pure qualcosa da reinvestire su un altro profilo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2021)

singer ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> E poi se lo vendiamo è una situazione win-win: facciamo contento Raiola che così può incassare un po' di commissioni e magari molla un po' la corda su Gigio, Romagna potrà riscattarsi in un'altra squadra anche in vista dei mondiali, e noi gli facciamo i migliori auguri incassando pure qualcosa da reinvestire su un altro profilo.



E ci togliamo pure 3,5 pippi completamente regalati al mercato cinese del 2018, a me basterebbe quello.


----------



## Tobi (28 Febbraio 2021)

Tomori è il tipo di difensore che ci manca dal post Thiago. Veloce, aggressivo, rognoso nell'1vs1


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Mi spiace perché sono sicuro che ci tiene ed è un bravo ragazzo*, ma separarsi è la cosa giusta per tutti.



In questo caso non concordo. Perche lui per il livello di prestazione é gia strapagato e ha anche il coraggio di chiedere un aumento corposo per prolungare il contratto. 
Non puo spiacermi per uno che si crede talmente forte e fenomeno senza esserlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi spiace perché sono sicuro che ci tiene ed è un bravo ragazzo, ma separarsi è la cosa giusta per tutti.



Anche a me. Poi abitava da ragazzo vicino a me (è di Anzio) e molto probabilmente una volta ci ho giocato pure contro ahahahah

C'è da dire però che, soprattutto ultimamente, mi ha fatto smadonnare troppo e considero sia Tomori, che Kalulu, decisamente migliori nonostante la pochissima esperienza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ciao Ale. 

Prendi le misure della panchina, abituati al suo freddo gelo, assaporane la stentorea consistenza, perché è la panchina che sarà tua partner, da ora in poi, non più la fascia di Capitano.


----------



## David Drills (28 Febbraio 2021)

Non mi associo alla macchina del fango nei suoi confronti, semplicemente deve essere l'alternativa a Kjaer, che non può certo giocarle tutte.


----------



## Kayl (28 Febbraio 2021)

Sul post-partita a sky commentano la gran partita di Tomori e Caressa "praticamente state facendo fuori Romagnoli" e tutti "no, no, no, no, no", Capello cerca di fare il diplomatico e paragona Tomori a Barzagli spiegando che uno così se hai la fortuna di beccarlo lo devi mettere in campo e poi di nuovo gli altri "no, no, Romagnoli sta pagando un momento fuori forma dopo una prima parte di stagione eccezionale, quante volte abbiamo esaltato le qualità della difesa del Milan i primi mesi..."


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

bon, adios dai.

portati via anche i tuoi amichetti donnarumma ed ibra che il milan ha bisognno di rinascere.

aria fresca, via i montati ed i mercenari.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sul post-partita a sky commentano la gran partita di Tomori e Caressa "praticamente state facendo fuori Romagnoli" e tutti "no, no, no, no, no", Capello cerca di fare il diplomatico e paragona Tomori a Barzagli spiegando che uno così se hai la fortuna di beccarlo lo devi mettere in campo e poi di nuovo gli altri "no, no, Romagnoli sta pagando un momento fuori forma dopo una prima parte di stagione eccezionale, quante volte abbiamo esaltato le qualità della difesa del Milan i primi mesi..."


Ecco cosa significa avere la stampa dalla parte, e questo a maggior ragione viene in risalto con Donnarumma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa significa avere la stampa dalla parte, e questo a maggior ragione viene in risalto con Donnarumma.



Non penso che ci sia stampa che possa salvarlo, stavolta. Pioli sarebbe suicida a rimetterlo titolare, non credo accadrà.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non penso che ci sia stampa che possa salvarlo, stavolta. Pioli sarebbe suicida a rimetterlo titolare, non credo accadrà.



Ragazzi Mancini ha fatto naturalizzare Toloi per un motivo ben preciso, non serve dire altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Mancini ha fatto naturalizzare Toloi per un motivo ben preciso, non serve dire altro.



Exactly.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Mancini ha fatto naturalizzare Toloi per un motivo ben preciso, non serve dire altro.



Anche adesso era il quinto dopo Chiellini, Bonucci, Acerbi e Bastoni.

Il capitano del milan quinta scelta nei centrali, da vergognarsi. Tra l'altro nazionale che non annovera Baresi e Maldini o Nesta e Cannavaro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Mancini ha fatto naturalizzare Toloi per un motivo ben preciso, non serve dire altro.



Un energumeno del genere capitano e titolare inamovibile del Milan...

Dio, fa che sia finita davvero, ti prego.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non penso che ci sia stampa che possa salvarlo, stavolta. Pioli sarebbe suicida a rimetterlo titolare, non credo accadrà.



Il problema di Romagnoli è molto complesso, non è solo un problema di errori che sono la parte più grave, ma anche che con lui la squadra e costretta a giocare un calcio diverso.

I distanziamento fra i reparti vengono mantenuti in modo anomalo per salvare le sue lacune,il che a sua volta si trasferisce sul gioco di squadra che peggiora sensibilmente, lo abbiamo visto in modo lampante stasera.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2021)

Il suo ruolo naturale è questo. Un pò defilato sulla destra, oltre la linea di fondo campo


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Febbraio 2021)

Tutto giusto quello che dite, é verissimo che Romagnoli deve essere panchinato, ma non illudiamoci che sia stato relegato a terza scelta agli occhi di Pioli cosi facilmente. Sicuramente é un primo passo, meglio tardi che mai, ma sono pronto a scommettere che sarà in grado di farci arrabbiare ancora molto purtroppo.

Già contro l'Udinese secondo me Pioli lo farà partire titolare, quello che fa ben sperare é che in quella che é forse la partita più importante della stagione il Cap é stato panchinato dall'ultimo arrivato, e le dichiarazioni del vero Cap (Maldini) lasciano poche interpretazioni.

Non c'é lo vedo Pioli avere il coraggio di panchinare Romagnoli di punto in bianco senza un periodo di transizione, che prima o poi, se vogliamo migliorare deve essere fatto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Romagnoli è molto complesso, non è solo un problema di errori che sono la parte più grave, ma anche che con lui la squadra e costretta a giocare un calcio diverso.
> 
> *I distanziamento fra i reparti vengono mantenuti in modo anomalo per salvare le sue lacune,il che a sua volta si trasferisce sul gioco di squadra che peggiora sensibilmente*, lo abbiamo visto in modo lampante stasera.



Assolutamente.

È un disastro sia per i suoi errori e limiti individuali sia per ciò che averlo implica a livello di collettivo.


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2021)

Giusto cosi, giocatore mediocre


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Già contro l'Udinese secondo me Pioli lo farà partire titolare



Non lo so, sarebbe una scelta curiosa dopo che l’ha fatto fuori con la Roma.

Occhio che Pioli quando taglia taglia, anche con Suso e Piatek insisteva ad oltranza e gli avevo bestemmiato dietro di tutto, ma poi quando li ha panchinati ciaone ad entrambi.

Vero che questa scamorza è (era?) il capitano, però c’è troppa differenza tra lui e Memento Mori.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Anche adesso era il quinto dopo Chiellini, Bonucci, Acerbi e Bastoni.
> 
> Il capitano del milan quinta scelta nei centrali, da vergognarsi. Tra l'altro nazionale che non annovera Baresi e Maldini o Nesta e Cannavaro.



Infatti ci andrà Toloi e non il capitone.


----------



## Lambro (1 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti ci andrà Toloi e non il capitone.



Non la sapevo la cosa di Toloi, bè è una gran bella cosa per la nazionale questa.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non la sapevo la cosa di Toloi, bè è una gran bella cosa per la nazionale questa.



Sì è roba di 2 settimane fa, comunque tornando su 'Ssio 13, chi non parte titolare (per scelta tecnica) a casa mia il capitano non lo fa..
Chiariamo questa cosa.


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Non mi associo alla macchina del fango nei suoi confronti, semplicemente deve essere l'alternativa a Kjaer, che non può certo giocarle tutte.



Sono d'accordo, pero c'è da dire che con il suo stipendio e probabile richieste per il rinnovo quest'estate proverei a venderlo che magari una ventina di milioni riesci a ricavarli (con i quali riscattare Tomori).

E poi prendere un altro centrale come terzo (gabbia quarto).


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, sarebbe una scelta curiosa dopo che l’ha fatto fuori con la Roma.
> 
> Occhio che Pioli quando taglia taglia, anche con Suso e Piatek insisteva ad oltranza e gli avevo bestemmiato dietro di tutto, ma poi quando li ha panchinati ciaone ad entrambi.
> 
> Vero che questa scamorza è (era?) il capitano, però c’è troppa differenza tra lui e Memento Mori.



lo vedo di più alternarsi anche con Kjaer che non può giocare ogni tre giorni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> lo vedo di più alternarsi anche con Kjaer che non può giocare ogni tre giorni.



Speriamo che ne giochi il più possibile perché Maroligno fa disastri anche con Memento a fianco.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che ne giochi il più possibile perché Maroligno fa disastri anche con Memento a fianco.



"It's time to make choices"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> "It's time to make choices"



Yeah. Gabbia ad esempio quando non può giocare Kjaer.

La difesa Gabbia-Kjaer ad inizio campionato aveva fatto bene, ora si potrebbe provare la difesa Matthew Cage - Memento Mori (quando manca il vichingo). 


Secondo me Maroligno fa la fine di Suso e Piatek, ricordi? Pioli insistette su di loro ai limiti dell’autismo, ma poi quando tirò una riga la tirò per davvero.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2021)

Sì ma poi guarda, chi non parte titolare per scelta tecnica il capitano non può farlo, ora vediamo se fa un passo indietro lui o dovranno forzare questa scelta.
E' normale che non si possa ridargli fascia come se fosse un giochetto o fossimo al campetto, perché chi fa il capitano deve essere titolare e deve suonare la carica.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma poi guarda, chi non parte titolare per scelta tecnica il capitano non può farlo, ora vediamo se fa un passo indietro lui o dovranno forzare questa scelta.
> E' normale che non si possa ridargli fascia come se fosse un giochetto o fossimo al campetto, perché chi fa il capitano deve essere titolare e deve suonare la carica.



Comunque penso sia una roba storica panchinare il proprio capitano in una delle partite più importanti della stagione, non so se ci sia da ridere o da piangere.

Comunque bene cosi, era impresentabile e ci costava un gol a partita.

Anche se, penso che con Tomori a fianco farebbe meglio anche lui.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, pero c'è da dire che con il suo stipendio e probabile richieste per il rinnovo quest'estate proverei a venderlo che magari una ventina di milioni riesci a ricavarli (con i quali riscattare Tomori).
> 
> E poi prendere un altro centrale come terzo (gabbia quarto).


Infatti io gli proporrei rinnovo allo stesso ingaggio attuale.
Ti va bene? Resti.
Altrimenti grazie, ciaone ed avanti un altro.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Marzo 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Infatti io gli proporrei rinnovo allo stesso ingaggio attuale.
> Ti va bene? Resti.
> Altrimenti grazie, ciaone ed avanti un altro.



No 3,5 sono fuori logica per un panchinaro ,1,5 max 2 non di più

Ma la cosa più giusta sarebbe venderlo anche a 15/20 mln, e con i soldi comprare quacoss altro


----------



## Manue (1 Marzo 2021)

Dal mio punto di vista puoi raggiungere il tuo amico Locatelli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Marzo 2021)

A me dispiace per Romagnoli, ma dal momento in cui Maldini ha aperto bocca si è capito che il suo prototipo di difensore ideale non era lui. Ieri sera pure Capello ha rincarato la dose e si è persino trattenuto per non sembrare troppo duro, secondo me.


----------



## mark (1 Marzo 2021)

La cosa più giusta da fare sarebbe venderlo e con i soldi riscattare Tomori (se si conferma come in queste prime partite). Ti liberi di un ingaggio pesante e di un giocatore di Raiola (2 piccioni con una fava).


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma poi guarda, chi non parte titolare per scelta tecnica il capitano non può farlo, ora vediamo se fa un passo indietro lui o dovranno forzare questa scelta.
> E' normale che non si possa ridargli fascia come se fosse un giochetto o fossimo al campetto, perché *chi fa il capitano deve essere titolare e deve suonare la carica*.



Il suo difetto più grande oltre ad essersi rivelato un difensore normalissimo sta proprio nella completa mancanza di carisma..in questo è riuscito ad eguagliare Dormolivo. Insostenibile in una squadra di ragazzini che hanno bisogno di un urlatore che guidi l'arrembaggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2021)

Spero che la panchina gli faccia bene, del resto però *non illudiamoci* che panchinato lui tutti i problemi siano finiti, il Milan continua a concedere molto e segnare poco (senza rigori). Però la meritocrazia è importante all'interno di un gruppo e quindi giusto che giochi Tomori.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2021)

Forse sarebbe il caso di buttarlo in qualche scambio in estate, altrimenti rischiamo di perderlo a zero fra un anno. Non penso lui sia contento di fare la riserva (e 3.5M poi sarebbero troppi) e voglio sperare che il rinnovo a 5M sia morto e sepolto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque penso sia una roba storica panchinare il proprio capitano in una delle partite più importanti della stagione, non so se ci sia da ridere o da piangere.
> 
> Comunque bene cosi, era impresentabile e ci costava un gol a partita.
> 
> Anche se, penso che con Tomori a fianco farebbe meglio anche lui.




Potrebbe giocare con Tomori solamente nelle partite non di cartello, a San Siro contro il Crotone o contro il Benevento, ma se consideri Kjaer un giocatore insostituibile capisci tu stesso che il ragionamento da fare è solo uno.
E' buffa come cosa ma che si poteva fare? un giocatore che prende 3,5 mln per stare in panchina non esiste, anzi, quel giocatore non solo dovrebbe giocare col sangue agli occhi per via di quella fascia che porta al braccio ma dovrebbe pure giocare da giocatore che prende 3,5 pippi all'anno, soldi che non sono rappresentativi ma andrebbero legati al rendimento di ogni giocatore, ad esempio pure Ante prende 3,5 all'anno ma poi ti fa giocate che valgono fino all'ultimo cent quei soldi, altri giocatori che finiscono in panca per scelta tecnica primo non possono rappresentare la squadra e secondo devono semplicemente accettare lo scorrere degli eventi che se fosse furbo potrebbe rappresentare una sorta di sfida per il giocatore (sfida troppo grande per chi ha imparato a fare il capitano da Montolivo..).



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il suo difetto più grande oltre ad essersi rivelato un difensore normalissimo sta proprio nella completa mancanza di carisma..in questo è riuscito ad eguagliare Dormolivo. Insostenibile in una squadra di ragazzini che hanno bisogno di un urlatore che guidi l'arrembaggio.



Appunto, ha cercato secondo me di fregare qualcuno negli anni parlando da capitano col bel faccino, con post social e quant'altro, ma il suo best secondo me lo ha tirato fuori nel Giannino deluxe senza troppe aspettative, stagione 18/19, tanta sofferenza, linea difensiva bassa, tanto catenaccio e gioco orizzontale a ritmi nauseabondi, quando tu ti fai le ossa in squadre del genere difficilmente puoi cambiare a tal punto da diventare un giocatore velocissimo, da linea alta, col culo sempre parato (impossibile visto che se Romagnoli sbaglia è finita) e da squadra che fa girare la palla almeno 3 volte più veloce di te quando decide di alzare il ritmo, poi lì ci sta che finisci di perderti nel match e di andare off in alcuni interventi, questo perché il giocatore non è mai stato all'altezza di niente che fosse un pelo più ambizioso di quel Giannino deluxe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque penso sia una roba storica panchinare il proprio capitano in una delle partite più importanti della stagione, non so se ci sia da ridere o da piangere.
> 
> Comunque bene cosi, era impresentabile e ci costava un gol a partita.
> 
> Anche se, penso che con Tomori a fianco farebbe meglio anche lui.



Esatto..il punto non è solo il panchinare Romagnoli, il fatto è che si deve capire che è impossibile presentarsi con due lentoni come centrali, per altro entrmabi non abilissimi nell'anticipo/ 1Vs.1 e pensare pure di difendere a campo aperto..

Tomori e Kalulu in campo ci devono sempre essere..poi vedremo col rientro di Gabbia perché almeno lui nell'anticipo e di testa è abile...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il punto non è solo il panchinare Romagnoli, il fatto è che si deve capire che è impossibile presentarsi con due lentoni come centrali, per altro entrmabi non abilissimi nell'anticipo/ 1Vs.1 e pensare pure di difendere a campo aperto..
> 
> Tomori e Kalulu in campo ci devono sempre essere..poi vedremo col rientro di Gabbia perché almeno lui nell'anticipo e di testa è abile...



Per me contro l'Udinese giocheranno Tomori e Romagnoli e riposerà Kjaer... e poi a Verona si vedrà a seconda di come va mercoledì


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il punto non è solo il panchinare Romagnoli, il fatto è che si deve capire che è impossibile presentarsi con due lentoni come centrali, per altro entrmabi non abilissimi nell'anticipo/ 1Vs.1 e pensare pure di difendere a campo aperto..
> 
> Tomori e Kalulu in campo ci devono sempre essere..poi vedremo col rientro di Gabbia perché almeno lui nell'anticipo e di testa è abile...



Bravo, stesso identico pensiero espresso in altro thread.
Con Gabbia a inizio anno zero gol presi. Romagnoli era fuori per infortunio. Il Milan anche senza ibra giocava bene, subiva poco e era sicuro nelle uscite.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Marzo 2021)

Se uno ci pensa gli errori di Romagnoli ci sono costati 2 sconfitte con Juve e inter ,chissà con Tomori come sarebbe andata.


----------



## iceman. (1 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se uno ci pensa gli errori di Romagnoli ci sono costati 2 sconfitte con Juve e inter ,chissà con Tomori come sarebbe andata.



Uno scandalo, non regge fisicamente e atleticamente nessun attaccante avversario, anche un Matri soffrirebbe.
Lo proporrei come contropartita tecnica, anche per Demiral che sembra non trovare spazio nella Juve, tanto soldi per questo non ce li da nessuno.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uno scandalo, non regge fisicamente e atleticamente nessun attaccante avversario, anche un Matri soffrirebbe.
> Lo proporrei come contropartita tecnica, anche per Demiral che sembra non trovare spazio nella Juve, tanto soldi per questo non ce li da nessuno.



Va alla Lazio a 0 secondo me, almeno questo è il suo obbiettivo secondo me.
E io un laziale capitano, in scadenza, non ce lo voglio, facciamo in modo di spedirlo già tra 3 mesi.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uno scandalo, non regge fisicamente e atleticamente nessun attaccante avversario, anche un Matri soffrirebbe.
> Lo proporrei come contropartita tecnica, anche per Demiral che sembra non trovare spazio nella Juve, tanto soldi per questo non ce li da nessuno.


 Una cosa inguardabile, quando corre sembra avere una banana nel sedere, quando corre sembra nuotare, tipico di chi e lento è cerca di aiutarsi con le braccia.

Questo sarebbe perfetto per loro, ricambiamo il favore che ci hanno fatto per Bonucci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me contro l'Udinese giocheranno Tomori e Romagnoli e riposerà Kjaer... e poi a Verona si vedrà a seconda di come va mercoledì



Nel Verona c’è Lasagna, uno scarsone ma comunque veloce, e Maroligno ogni volta che l’ha affrontato si è sempre fatto stuprare da Lasagna.

Con il Verona dovranno giocare Kjaer e Memento Mori.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2021)

La panchina gli ha fatto bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Bene che abbia salvato un gol, però se ora torna titolare inamovibile rischiamo di pagare questo salvataggio a carissimo prezzo in futuro.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi l'attacco dell'Udinese era perfetto per il capitone.
Lento e statico.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi un croccantino come premio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oggi l'attacco dell'Udinese era perfetto per il capitone.
> Lento e statico.



Appunto. Col Verona dovrà restare fuori, Lasagna è troppo veloce per lui.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Col Verona dovrà restare fuori, Lasagna è troppo veloce per lui.



Lasagna è Bolt.
Infatti ci purga sempre quel cesso atomico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lasagna è Bolt.
> Infatti ci purga sempre quel cesso atomico.



Mettigli Memento Mori attaccato al culo e vedrai che non purga proprio nessuno. Certo, far giocare Maroligno col Verona di Lasagna vorrebbe dire voler perdere la partita, senza dubbio. E in tal caso sappiamo bene la fine che dovrebbe fare Pioli: nella carta e cartone.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mettigli Memento Mori attaccato al culo e vedrai che non purga proprio nessuno. Certo, far giocare Maroligno col Verona di Lasagna vorrebbe dire voler perdere la partita, senza dubbio. E in tal caso sappiamo bene la fine che dovrebbe fare Pioli: nella carta e cartone.



Col Verona ringraziamo di strappare un punto.
Nelle prossime 3 di campionato bella grazia fare 3 punti con la situazione infortuni attuale, al netto di Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Col Verona ringraziamo di strappare un punto.
> Nelle prossime 3 di campionato bella grazia fare 3 punti con la situazione infortuni attuale, al netto di Romagnoli.



Col Verona bisogna vincere, altrimenti tra Verona e Napoli rischiamo di uscirne con una situazione di classifica complicata.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Col Verona bisogna vincere, altrimenti tra Verona e Napoli rischiamo di uscirne con una situazione di classifica complicata.



Dimmi tu chi segna.
Dimmelo.
Eppure sento critiche a Zlatan. 
Per carità... le critiche extracampo ok... ma con lui in campo, pur avendo fatto anche schifo diverse volte, siamo tutta altra cosa.

Non segniamo nemmeno se giochiamo due vite in questo momento, siamo a pezzi.
Speriamo solo in Rebic/Leao in campo aperto. 
Se le prossime gli avversari si chiudono finisce come oggi.

E su Romagnoli... potrà giocare al massimo contro la Fiorentina, con le altre ho già i brividi alla schiena.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi gli va reso atto che ha giocato bene.
Bravo!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dimmi tu chi segna.
> Dimmelo.
> Eppure sento critiche a Zlatan.
> Per carità... le critiche extracampo ok... ma con lui in campo, pur avendo fatto anche schifo diverse volte, siamo tutta altra cosa.
> ...



Infatti conto su Rebic e Leao, visto che il Verona non si chiude. Servono almeno 4 punti tra Verona e Napoli. Senza discussioni.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti conto su Rebic e Leao, visto che il Verona non si chiude. Servono almeno 4 punti tra Verona e Napoli. Senza discussioni.



Ogni volta che facciamo queste tabelle finisce non male di più.
Non siamo maturi, magari tra 2/3 anni potremo dire la nostra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che facciamo queste tabelle finisce non male di più.
> Non siamo maturi, magari tra 2/3 anni potremo dire la nostra.



Se non torni in CL quest’anno non ci torni più fino al cambio di proprietà, segnatelo. Bisogna tornarci ad ogni costo, a pugni, schiaffi, sputi, calcioni, minacce, sequestri, ricatti  e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma bisogna tornarci per svoltare.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2021)

Difesa a 3 unica via, se insiste su Romagnoli-Kjaer ci saluta tra un mese.

Donna
Tomori Kjaer Romagna
Calabria Isma Kessie Theo
Tonali
Rebic Leao

Quando torna Calha potrà giocare tranquillamente dietro le due punte, torniamo a fare densità in mezzo al campo perché è la nostra fase difensiva peccaminosa la nostra vera zavorra ultimamente e non riuscendo a difendere compatti non riusciamo ovviamente ad attaccare sensatamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2021)

Bravissimo anche lui oggi, nulla da dire.


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2021)

Altro croccantino.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bravissimo anche lui oggi, nulla da dire.



Romagnoli, che non è un fenomeno, è stato messo in croce esageratamente. Certo, proprio perchè non è un fenomeno, ci sta che non sia un intoccabile dietro, ci sta che finisca anche in panchina. Al Milan dietro servirebbe un fuoriclasse, lo dico da anni...e non è Romagnoli...ma nemmeno Kjaer...e nemmeno Tomori. Speriamo che prima o poi Paolo ne peschi uno, anche perchè dal settore giovanile nel ruolo non mi pare ci sia un "Donnarumma" in rampa di lancio.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, che non è un fenomeno, è stato messo in croce esageratamente. Certo, proprio perchè non è un fenomeno, ci sta che non sia un intoccabile dietro, ci sta che finisca anche in panchina. Al Milan dietro servirebbe un fuoriclasse, lo dico da anni...e non è Romagnoli...ma nemmeno Kjaer...e nemmeno Tomori. Speriamo che prima o poi Paolo ne peschi uno, anche perchè dal settore giovanile nel ruolo non mi pare ci sia un "Donnarumma" in rampa di lancio.



Penso che sia stato messo in croce perché pur non essendo un fenomeno chiede 5 Milioni di euro netti + bonus.

Penso che sia questo il motivo, sempre se non ho capito male.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che sia stato messo in croce perché pur non essendo un fenomeno chiede 5 Milioni di euro netti + bonus.
> 
> Penso che sia questo il motivo, sempre se non ho capito male.



Non si può andar dietro a tutte le storielle che i giornalai raccontano, dai.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può andar dietro a tutte le storielle che i giornalai raccontano, dai.



Io non vado dietro a tutte le storielle, ho solo scritto che probabilmente le critiche sono arrivate per questo motivo. Io Romagnoli non lo ho mai messo in croce. Io nemmeno credo ai 7M che chiede Calhanoglu come dice la stampa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Marzo 2021)

Oggi ha giocato bene, ma il problema è sempre il totale.
Nei big match è sempre una tassa, ci siamo dimenticati le prestazioni imbarazzanti di qualche giorno fa?

Se vuole rimanere, può rimanere al suo attuale stipendio, magari con bonus e la non titolarità e di conseguenza anche il passaggio della fascia di capitano.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

Oggi molto bene. Contro il napoli però ho paura, osimehn lo frega come lukaku, sono identici.. se partono romagnoli non li prende


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Marzo 2021)

Ieri ha giocato meglio proprio perchè con Tomori in campo possiamo stare 15 metri più alti senza paura di farci bucare inesorabilmente e abbiamo fatto vedere per tutto il campionato che se teniamo la squadra corta siamo asfissianti e pericolosissimi nel ripartire. 

Romagnoli è sempre quello...un buon difensore nulla più, la differenza la fa il partner.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Marzo 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che sia stato messo in croce perché pur non essendo un fenomeno chiede 5 Milioni di euro netti + bonus.
> 
> Penso che sia questo il motivo, sempre se non ho capito male.



Questo a quanto si dice, ma nulla prova che le cose stiano davvero così. Comunque, ieri molto bene. Speriamo che la panchina gli abbia fatto capire che deve darsi una sveglia.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, che non è un fenomeno, è stato messo in croce esageratamente. Certo, proprio perchè non è un fenomeno, ci sta che non sia un intoccabile dietro, ci sta che finisca anche in panchina. Al Milan dietro servirebbe un fuoriclasse, lo dico da anni...e non è Romagnoli...ma nemmeno Kjaer...e nemmeno Tomori. Speriamo che prima o poi Paolo ne peschi uno, anche perchè dal settore giovanile nel ruolo non mi pare ci sia un "Donnarumma" in rampa di lancio.



Quest'anno ne ha combinate di tutti i colori. Roba da un Onyewu qualunque. Poi se vogliamo far finta di niente per una partita decente...


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2021)

Non m'incanti mica,aria prima di subito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Oggi ha giocato bene, ma il problema è sempre il totale.
> Nei big match è sempre una tassa, ci siamo dimenticati le prestazioni imbarazzanti di qualche giorno fa?
> 
> Se vuole rimanere, può rimanere al suo attuale stipendio, magari con bonus e la non titolarità e di conseguenza anche il passaggio della fascia di capitano.



Ma infatti, impensabile continuare con Maroligno titolare, ragazzi. Impensabile.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ne ha combinate di tutti i colori. Roba da un Onyewu qualunque. Poi se vogliamo far finta di niente per una partita decente...



Ma pure lo scorso anno.

Fondamentalmente il suo rendimento è colato a picco da quando se ne è andato Ringhio e abbiamo alzato la coperta facendo emergere i suoi limiti. Con Ringhio aveva un buon rendimento costante grazie al modulo rinunciatario e coperto del medesimo, è in quella inquadratura tattica che lui si trova bene (il che dimostra che non sia assolutamente da grande squadra, perché le grandi squadre giocano alte e propositive).


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2021)

Per distacco...il migliore in campo


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Maggio 2021)

Ecco, ma in sostanza questo Romagnoli chi era? Non ricordo...


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Maggio 2021)

Chissa se i 6 milioni che chiede glieli da la juve fuori dalla champions...


----------



## kekkopot (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma non capisco se è infortunato o meno? In qualsiasi caso bene così


----------



## markjordan (9 Maggio 2021)

serve alla juve e anche krunic (ma ndo vai con beta e rabiot?)
un favore alla juve si puo' anche fare , vendiamoglieli a prezzo di favore


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2021)

Potrebbe essere una pedina importante per il mercato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Maggio 2021)

Se accettasse di fare la riserva con uno stipendio di 2.5mln lo terrei, perché comunque sarebbe un buon panchinaro.


----------



## Love (9 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2331816 ha scritto:


> Se accettasse di fare la riserva con uno stipendio di 2.5mln lo terrei, perché comunque sarebbe un buon panchinaro.



impossibile...con quel procuratore poi...


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2331816 ha scritto:


> Se accettasse di fare la riserva con uno stipendio di 2.5mln lo terrei, perché comunque sarebbe un buon panchinaro.



Quoto, deve diventare il nostro ranocchia e sarebbe pure più forte. Se la richiesta è fuori dai parametri della riserva è opportuno spedirlo sulla luna


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2331816 ha scritto:


> Se accettasse di fare la riserva con uno stipendio di 2.5mln lo terrei, perché comunque sarebbe un buon panchinaro.



Ricordo che tomori prende attualmente 720 mila euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2021)

Da quanto lo dicevamo che senza di lui coi gobbi si partiva da 0-0 invece che con un gol già preso?


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2021)

Prendete la partita di ieri sera e immaginatevela con Romagna al posto di Tomori...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2331816 ha scritto:


> Se accettasse di fare la riserva con uno stipendio di 2.5mln lo terrei, perché comunque sarebbe un buon panchinaro.



Concordo.
Sarebbe un ottimo terzo centrale che può tranquillamente entrare in rotazione con tante partite ravvicinate. Certamente non vale oltre i 2,5 di ingaggio. Potrei accettare anche 3 tenendo conto che da ex-capitano accetterebbe la degradazione e il ruolo di riserva dopo anni di titolarità. Una sorta di premio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Maggio 2021)

Chi sicuramente non è dispiaciuto per ieri, proprio lui

Salutiamo Tomori che il Capitone tornerà al suo posto in un Milan mediocre


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Maggio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus;2338976 ha scritto:


> Chi sicuramente non è dispiaciuto per ieri, proprio lui
> 
> Salutiamo Tomori che il Capitone tornerà al suo posto in un Milan mediocre



in realtà andando in scadenza questa estate una società seria lo scambierebbe per non disperdere patrimonio economico.
Vai alla caccia di qualche scontento panchinaro dichiarato (icardi? firpo? isco? pepè?) e lo scambi, pure mettendo a segno una plusvalenza a bilancio.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

Un altro capitone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2339027 ha scritto:


> in realtà andando in scadenza questa estate una società seria lo scambierebbe per non disperdere patrimonio economico.
> Vai alla caccia di qualche scontento panchinaro dichiarato (icardi? firpo? isco? pepè?) e lo scambi, pure mettendo a segno una plusvalenza a bilancio.



Sempre se il panzone non blocchi tutto..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2339027 ha scritto:


> in realtà andando in scadenza questa estate una società seria lo scambierebbe per non disperdere patrimonio economico.
> Vai alla caccia di qualche scontento panchinaro dichiarato (icardi? firpo? isco? pepè?) e lo scambi, pure mettendo a segno una plusvalenza a bilancio.



romagnoli non giocherebbe in nessuna delle squadre che hai citato, al max , visto che è laziale, si potrebbe provare a inserirlo in qualche trattative con la lazio, tipo con savic


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346164 ha scritto:


> romagnoli non giocherebbe in nessuna delle squadre che hai citato, al max , visto che è laziale, si potrebbe provare a inserirlo in qualche trattative con la lazio, tipo con savic



Vendiamo bennacer e facciamo mediana Kessie milinkovic Savic. Roba da eiaculare.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

Ora vi dico cosa fara quest'altro,dietro imbeccata del panzone rifiuterà ogni proposta di rinnovo e di cessione,per andarsene a zero nel 2022,in tal caso spero che il campo lo veda nemmeno in coppa Italia contro il Pizzighettone,piuttosto facciamo giocare Caldara con le stampelle.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2346167 ha scritto:


> Vendiamo bennacer e facciamo mediana Kessie milinkovic Savic. Roba da eiaculare.



ma bennacer potrebbe pure rimanere, savic lo vedo al posto del turco


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346202 ha scritto:


> ma bennacer potrebbe pure rimanere, savic lo vedo al posto del turco



Eh magari, sarebbe un sogno. Ma penso sia impossibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2021)

Beh questo sarà dura sbolognarlo via. Ma chi lo vuole?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2021)

Io al posto del turco vedrei bene più Luis Alberto che Savic


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2346269 ha scritto:


> Io al posto del turco vedrei bene più Luis Alberto che Savic



Eh magari è il mio preferito da sempre.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2346229 ha scritto:


> Beh questo sarà dura sbolognarlo via. Ma chi lo vuole?



L'unico è Paratici, visto che Chiellini dovrebbe andare via.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2021)

Dato che è di fede laziale,facciamo uno scambio Romagnoli + cash per Luis Alberto.
così salutiamo anche il turco che proprio ieri in un'intervista dichiarava di "non aver ancora scelto il suo futuro"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2346289 ha scritto:


> Dato che è di fede laziale,facciamo uno scambio Romagnoli + cash per Luis Alberto.
> così salutiamo anche il turco che proprio ieri in un'intervista dichiarava di "non aver ancora scelto il suo futuro"



io lascerei stare lupo alberto e andrei dritto su savic, credo sia giunta l'ora per lui di andare via per non fare la fine di un belotti qualsiasi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346309 ha scritto:


> io lascerei stare lupo alberto e andrei dritto su savic, credo sia giunta l'ora per lui di andare via per non fare la fine di un belotti qualsiasi



Savic costa troppo :/
ovvio non 100 milioni come 2 anni fa,ma un 50/60 si


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2346401 ha scritto:


> Savic costa troppo :/
> ovvio non 100 milioni come 2 anni fa,ma un 50/60 si



diamogli dentro il laziale romagnoli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346403 ha scritto:


> diamogli dentro il laziale romagnoli



Si,quello che ho detto. Ma sia per Luis alberto sia per Milinkovic,servirà una bella fetta di cash 

Ma pur di fare piazza pulita degli assistiti di Raiola (e non veder andare via a zero anche Romagnoli),va bene anche l'aggiunta di cash. Forza paolino e Massara


----------



## Giofa (25 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2346401 ha scritto:


> Savic costa troppo :/
> ovvio non 100 milioni come 2 anni fa,ma un 50/60 si



Allora Romagnoli (valutandolo 25mln) + 30 mln per SMS. Se no fai un discorso ad Alessio: "qui c'è un quinquennale a 2 mln, per noi sarai la terza scelta, se rifiuti portaci almeno 20 mln, in caso contrario punteremo a valorizzare Caldara Gabbia e Kalulu quindi le occasioni per giocare la prossima stagione saranno vicine allo zero" prendere o lasciare


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2346408 ha scritto:


> Si,quello che ho detto. Ma sia per Luis alberto sia per Milinkovic,servirà una bella fetta di cash
> 
> Ma pur di fare piazza pulita degli assistiti di Raiola (e non veder andare via a zero anche Romagnoli),va bene anche l'aggiunta di cash. Forza paolino e Massara



La Lazio non credo che schiferebbe un'offerta di 25+Romagna, ma se proprio il Milan volesse essere super convincente potrebbe inserire Hague o addirittura lo stesso Leao, come fa la Lazio a tenere certi giocatori senza Champions?
Dobbiamo razziare il mercato interno quest'anno e andare a prendere quei giocatori che sicuramente non faranno la Champions.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2346423 ha scritto:


> La Lazio non credo che schiferebbe un'offerta di 25+Romagna, ma se proprio il Milan volesse essere super convincente potrebbe inserire Hague o addirittura lo stesso Leao, come fa la Lazio a tenere certi giocatori senza Champions?
> Dobbiamo razziare il mercato interno quest'anno e andare a prendere quei giocatori che sicuramente non faranno la Champions.



La Lazio non può reggere lo stipendio di Romagnoli. Poi razziare il mercato interno indebolendo le rivali sarebbe il top, ma visto i grossi benefici fiscali x chi arriva dall'estero sono quasi certo che gli acquisti arriveranno da li...a meno di scambi alla pari con annessa plusvalenza x entrambe le società. Tipo Leao e Hague x Savic


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2346423 ha scritto:


> La Lazio non credo che schiferebbe un'offerta di 25+Romagna, ma se proprio il Milan volesse essere super convincente potrebbe inserire Hague o addirittura lo stesso Leao, come fa la Lazio a tenere certi giocatori senza Champions?
> Dobbiamo razziare il mercato interno quest'anno e andare a prendere quei giocatori che sicuramente non faranno la Champions.



Magari Savic. Magari.

Sarebbe roba da Real, in Serie A fa ampiamente la differenza, ma potrebbe riserbarci sorprese anche in CL


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2346414 ha scritto:


> Allora Romagnoli (valutandolo 25mln) + 30 mln per SMS. Se no fai un discorso ad Alessio: "qui c'è un quinquennale a 2 mln, per noi sarai la terza scelta, se rifiuti portaci almeno 20 mln, in caso contrario punteremo a valorizzare Caldara Gabbia e Kalulu quindi le occasioni per giocare la prossima stagione saranno vicine allo zero" prendere o lasciare



romagnoli in un modo o nell'altro deve andare via, i difensori per il nostro gioco sono i tomori quindi è inutile pure un rinnovo


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2346430 ha scritto:


> Magari Savic. Magari.
> 
> Sarebbe roba da Real, in Serie A fa ampiamente la differenza, ma potrebbe riserbarci sorprese anche in CL



Sono convinto che se facciamo quei 3 colpi mooolto importanti che dobbiamo fare la squadra è pronta per vincere già l'anno prossimo il campionato.
Vero che ci sarà da fare qualche operazione pure per la panchina ma quelle sono operazioni che si fanno dopo (vero Mirafax?).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Maggio 2021)

Parliamoci chiaro, non mi piace avere in scuderia un giocatore di Raiola, ma onestamente se lui accettasse, lo terrei come riserva. Ha deluso le aspettative di tutti, ma come onesto panchinante ci starebbe bene.
In più il calciomercato non è mica come football manager. Dai alla Lazio Romagnoli + cash e ti danno Savic. No, non funziona così. Le società ti prendono per la gola sapendo l'attuale situazione di Alessio nel Milan. Ed infine: Fa parte del gruppo, conosce l'ambiente, ed è un bravo ragazzo. Se accettasse davvero di ruotare nel tournover con un stipendio di massimo 2.5mln (non so quanto guadagna ora) sarebbe perfetto per tutti.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346429 ha scritto:


> La Lazio non può reggere lo stipendio di Romagnoli. Poi razziare il mercato interno indebolendo le rivali sarebbe il top, ma visto i grossi benefici fiscali x chi arriva dall'estero sono quasi certo che gli acquisti arriveranno da li...a meno di scambi alla pari con annessa plusvalenza x entrambe le società. Tipo Leao e Hague x Savic



Certo, i benefici fiscali sono importanti... ma abbiamo anche bisogno di giocatore nation formed... e l'abbiamo gia visto a gennaio con Hauge fuori lista europea per quella ragione.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2346444 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che se facciamo quei 3 colpi mooolto importanti che dobbiamo fare la squadra è pronta per vincere già l'anno prossimo il campionato.
> Vero che ci sarà da fare qualche operazione pure per la panchina ma quelle sono operazioni che si fanno dopo (vero Mirafax?).



Ho grossi dubbi, perdiamo in un colpo:

Donnarumma, Dalot, Romagnoli (immagino), Chalanoglu, Diaz.

Ibra e Kjaer avranno un anno in più.

Non ragioniamo come quest' anno, non ci sarà tregua, ogni 3 giorni una partita importante ( non c'è mica l' Europa League).

Mettere su una rosa che possa fare la CL senza perdere punti in campionato sarà un compito arduo per Maldini.

Speriamo bene!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2346452 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, non mi piace avere in scuderia un giocatore di Raiola, ma onestamente se lui accettasse, lo terrei come riserva. Ha deluso le aspettative di tutti, ma come onesto panchinante ci starebbe bene.
> In più il calciomercato non è mica come football manager. Dai alla Lazio Romagnoli + cash e ti danno Savic. No, non funziona così. Le società ti prendono per la gola sapendo l'attuale situazione di Alessio nel Milan. Ed infine: Fa parte del gruppo, conosce l'ambiente, ed è un bravo ragazzo. Se accettasse davvero di ruotare nel tournover con un stipendio di massimo 2.5mln (non so quanto guadagna ora) sarebbe perfetto per tutti.



Per forza.

Tomori, Kjaer per fare CL + campionato ?

Dai, non scherziamo, non è FM 2021.

Uno decente serve per forza.

E come ho già scritto, non per gufarla, ma non è che Kjiaer è diventato Nesta improvvisamente.

I rischi fisici e prestazionali ci sono, dobbiamo esserne consci.

E' molto più probabile il suo rendimento scenda il prossimo anno, penso che negli ultimi 12 mesi abbia raggiunto il suo apice.
Lietissimo di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2346452 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, non mi piace avere in scuderia un giocatore di Raiola, ma onestamente se lui accettasse, lo terrei come riserva. Ha deluso le aspettative di tutti, ma come onesto panchinante ci starebbe bene.
> In più il calciomercato non è mica come football manager. Dai alla Lazio Romagnoli + cash e ti danno Savic. No, non funziona così. Le società ti prendono per la gola sapendo l'attuale situazione di Alessio nel Milan. Ed infine: Fa parte del gruppo, conosce l'ambiente, ed è un bravo ragazzo. Se accettasse davvero di ruotare nel tournover con un stipendio di massimo 2.5mln (non so quanto guadagna ora) sarebbe perfetto per tutti.



dal momento che giochiamo in una certa maniera è giusto fare mercato in maniera coerente a quel modo di giocare, se maldini dice che nel calcio di oggi serve il difensore veloce, che sa anticipare ecc devi andare a prendere i tomori, tenersi romagnoli che viene stuprato dai lubamba è inutile


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2346452 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, non mi piace avere in scuderia un giocatore di Raiola, ma onestamente se lui accettasse, lo terrei come riserva. Ha deluso le aspettative di tutti, ma come onesto panchinante ci starebbe bene.
> In più il calciomercato non è mica come football manager. Dai alla Lazio Romagnoli + cash e ti danno Savic. No, non funziona così. Le società ti prendono per la gola sapendo l'attuale situazione di Alessio nel Milan. Ed infine: Fa parte del gruppo, conosce l'ambiente, ed è un bravo ragazzo. Se accettasse davvero di ruotare nel tournover con un stipendio di massimo 2.5mln (non so quanto guadagna ora) sarebbe perfetto per tutti.



Mi spiace per il ragazzo (a differenza del portiere per il quale mi dispiaceva per il giocatore), ma Raiola non deve più entrare a Casa Milan. Ibra ha più un anno di contratto (tralaltro alla firma il maiale non era presente, sintomo che Zlatan ormai si gestisce da solo), finita la sua epoca, Raiola questi colori li deve vedere solo in foto.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2346452 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, non mi piace avere in scuderia un giocatore di Raiola, ma onestamente se lui accettasse, lo terrei come riserva. Ha deluso le aspettative di tutti, ma come onesto panchinante ci starebbe bene.
> In più il calciomercato non è mica come football manager. Dai alla Lazio Romagnoli + cash e ti danno Savic. No, non funziona così. Le società ti prendono per la gola sapendo l'attuale situazione di Alessio nel Milan. Ed infine: Fa parte del gruppo, conosce l'ambiente, ed è un bravo ragazzo. Se accettasse davvero di ruotare nel tournover con un stipendio di massimo 2.5mln (non so quanto guadagna ora) sarebbe perfetto per tutti.



Oggi romagnoli prende 3.5. Io non penso che verrà venduto se non all'interno di uno scambio. Lo terranno fino a scadenza facendogli fare la prima riserva


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Comunque è stato avvistato (con tanto di foto) Romagnoli con Ausilio e Baccin (DS Inter).. Chissà....


----------



## darden (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349445 ha scritto:


> Comunque è stato avvistato (con tanto di foto) Romagnoli con Ausilio e Baccin (DS Inter).. Chissà....



E' proprio strana come situazione perchè oltre lui c'era anche Pastorello, che però non è il suo agente.. Boh intreccio strano


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349445 ha scritto:


> Comunque è stato avvistato (con tanto di foto) Romagnoli con Ausilio e Baccin (DS Inter).. Chissà....



Godrei e non poco....questo gli distrugge tutta la difesa ahahahah, Bastoni gli piscia in testa 10 volte.


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349445 ha scritto:


> Comunque è stato avvistato (con tanto di foto) Romagnoli con Ausilio e Baccin (DS Inter).. Chissà....



Ma magari, vai ad insegnare la marcatura con distanziamento sociale va...


----------



## Stex (27 Maggio 2021)

si ma l'inda non ha soldi... che non provino a rifilaci gagliardini...


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Stex;2349473 ha scritto:


> si ma l'inda non ha soldi... che non provino a rifilaci gagliardini...



Qualche scambio interessante con conguaglio a loro favore sarebbe da fare però.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349475 ha scritto:


> Qualche scambio interessante con conguaglio a loro favore sarebbe da fare però.



Tipo ?


----------



## princeps (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349445 ha scritto:


> Comunque è stato avvistato (con tanto di foto) Romagnoli con Ausilio e Baccin (DS Inter).. Chissà....



Scambio con Vecino o Gagliardini


----------



## ventu84090 (27 Maggio 2021)




----------



## darden (27 Maggio 2021)

Stex;2349473 ha scritto:


> si ma l'inda non ha soldi... che non provino a rifilaci gagliardini...



Se fosse davvero in corso un arrivo di romagnoli all'inter in teoria il milan dovrebbe avergli già dato il permesso per parlarci e quindi già sapere cosa offre l'inter (almeno a grandi linee)


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2349477 ha scritto:


> Tipo ?



Se loro stanno davvero smobilitando il sogno sarebbe Hakimi. Ma anche Eriksen andrebbe bene. Più probabile che ci vogliano rifilare qualche panchinaro però.
Anche Di Marco non sarebbe male come vice Theo.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2021)

ventu84090;2349479 ha scritto:


>



L'inter rischia di farci venire un'eiaculazione di gruppo indimenticabile.


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2021)

ventu84090;2349479 ha scritto:


>



Incrociamo l'incrociabile, sarebbe un colpo sensazionale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349490 ha scritto:


> Se loro stanno davvero smobilitando il sogno sarebbe Hakimi. Ma anche Eriksen andrebbe bene. Più probabile che ci vogliano rifilare qualche panchinaro però.



Hakimi non va bene per le nostre casse 

Spero solo che in caso di scambio,nell'affare non rientrino Vecino,Perisic,Gagliardini,Dambrosio


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2349499 ha scritto:


> Hakimi non va bene per le nostre casse
> 
> Spero solo che in caso di scambio,nell'affare non rientrino Vecino,Perisic,Gagliardini,Dambrosio



Almeno un grande acquisto quest'estate va fatto (dopo la notizia di Giroud a questo punto o sarà il trequartista o l'ala destra). Hakimi al posto di Saele sarebbe un colpaccio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2349499 ha scritto:


> Hakimi non va bene per le nostre casse
> 
> Spero solo che in caso di scambio,nell'affare non rientrino Vecino,Perisic,Gagliardini,Dambrosio



Quanto potrebbe valere un Romagnoli oggi? 15/20 milioni al massimo? C'è qualcuno nell'Inter che ha la stessa valutazione per uno scambio equo? Dei titolari credo nessuno...sicuro ci proporranno qualche pacco tipo Sanchez..


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349504 ha scritto:


> Almeno un grande acquisto quest'estate va fatto (dopo la notizia di Giroud a questo punto o sarà il trequartista o l'ala destra). Hakimi al posto di Saele sarebbe un colpaccio.



Hakimi è più centrocampista e potrebbe portarci ad un cambio di modulo. Certo però sarebbe top.


----------



## Route66 (27 Maggio 2021)

ventu84090;2349479 ha scritto:


>



Dove sono in Germania cosi tranquilli senza mascherine?


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Se consideriamo che Mihailovic è un candidato alla panchina dell'inter ed è stato l'allenatore che al Milan ha voluto fortemente Romagnoli, potrebbe essere una strada percorribile.


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Beppe85;2349511 ha scritto:


> Hakimi è più centrocampista e potrebbe portarci ad un cambio di modulo. Certo però sarebbe top.



Con conte giocava esterno nel 352 che è un po' quello che faceva Saele da noi. Da noi forse avrebbe anche un po' meno compiti difensivi, quindi potrebbe risultare ancora più letale.


----------



## darden (27 Maggio 2021)

Cercando di essere razionali, le cose sono tre:
- Hanno venduto per cash uno dei centrali de vrij, skriniar, bastoni a una cifra tra i 40-60M e vogliono rimpiazzarlo con Romagnoli pagandocelo 15-20M
- Vogliono imbastire uno scambio con Romagnoli e per risolvere qualche loro grana (es: il rinnovo di Bastoni o i contratti in scadenza al 2022)
- Romagnoli è idiota e si è trovato lì per caso


Non abbiamo la forza in questo momento per imbastire scambi con conguagli grossi (come quello che servirebbe per hakimi)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2349508 ha scritto:


> Quanto potrebbe valere un Romagnoli oggi? 15/20 milioni al massimo? C'è qualcuno nell'Inter che ha la stessa valutazione per uno scambio equo? Dei titolari credo nessuno...sicuro ci proporranno qualche pacco tipo Sanchez..



Dubito 20 milioni.
Saranno 10-15,non di più .

E se ci proponessero Sensi ?


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

darden;2349550 ha scritto:


> Cercando di essere razionali, le cose sono tre:
> - Hanno venduto per cash uno dei centrali de vrij, skriniar, bastoni a una cifra tra i 40-60M e vogliono rimpiazzarlo con Romagnoli pagandocelo 15-20M
> - Vogliono imbastire uno scambio con Romagnoli e per risolvere qualche loro grana (es: il rinnovo di Bastoni o i contratti in scadenza al 2022)
> - Romagnoli è idiota e si è trovato lì per caso
> ...



Secondo me i soldi per fare un colpo sui 40 milioni ce li abbiamo. Stiamo risparmiando in tutte le altre zone del campo.


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2349552 ha scritto:


> Dubito 20 milioni.
> Saranno 10-15,non di più .
> 
> *E se ci proponessero Sensi* ?



Si rompe più di Ibra, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2349552 ha scritto:


> Dubito 20 milioni.
> Saranno 10-15,non di più .
> 
> E se ci proponessero Sensi ?



Sensi sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2021)

Se lo prendono nonostante l'ingaggio che ha significa che stan vendendo qualcuno di grosso, altrimenti è inspiegabile.
Penso che se si parla di contanti siamo sui 12-14 milioni essendo a scadenza 2022. Ma non credo sborsino un euro sinceramente vista la situazione. Sicuramente vorranno appiopparci un perisic o gagliardini o vecino ma spero non abbocchiamo.

Lato mio a livello di scambio preferirei Agoumè, uno dei top 2002 mondiali, non a caso cercato dal bayern monaco. Un anno allievo di Franck e potremmo aver trovato un ottimo giocatore. Anno prossimo 5° centrocampista che copra a gennaio le assenze per la coppa africa e come anno di apprendistato.

Il fatto che sia li "per sbaglio" mi ricorda molto la scusa di conte che passeggiava sotto la sede dell'inter con spalletti che commentava "ma secondo voi se volessero parlare con conte lo farebbero nella sede dell inter davanti a tutti?"
Qualcosa c'è, da capire poi se vada in porto o meno. C'è anche Pastorello, magari si trama uno scambio con uno seguito di pastorello che dovrebbe andare al milan al suo posto, chi ha pastorello oltre a lukaku nell'inter?


----------



## princeps (27 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2349694 ha scritto:


> Se lo prendono nonostante l'ingaggio che ha significa che stan vendendo qualcuno di grosso, altrimenti è inspiegabile.
> Penso che se si parla di contanti siamo sui 12-14 milioni essendo a scadenza 2022. Ma non credo sborsino un euro sinceramente vista la situazione. Sicuramente vorranno appiopparci un perisic o gagliardini o vecino ma spero non abbocchiamo.
> 
> Lato mio a livello di scambio preferirei Agoumè, uno dei top 2002 mondiali, non a caso cercato dal bayern monaco. Un anno allievo di Franck e potremmo aver trovato un ottimo giocatore. Anno prossimo 5° centrocampista che copra a gennaio le assenze per la coppa africa e come anno di apprendistato.
> ...


Pastorello dovrebbe avere solo Lukaku ed Esposito dell'Inter...


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2021)

Beppe85;2349511 ha scritto:


> Hakimi è più centrocampista e potrebbe portarci ad un cambio di modulo. Certo però sarebbe top.



Se prendi Hakimi al posto di Salemakers mi va bene tutto, anche che finisce lì il mercato, è illegale Hakimi.
Ma parliamo di fantacalcio ragazzi ahaha


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2021)

*Abbiamo scritto non so quante volte volte che i topic dei giocatori servono solo per parlare delle prestazioni dei giocatori. Non di gossip o news. *


----------



## Saelemaekers (13 Settembre 2021)

Una sicurezza, e un lusso per essere il terzo centrale. Una stagione no può capitare dopo annate ottime, son sicuro che quest'anno andrà diversamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Settembre 2021)

Oggi un altra conferma: Romagnoli puo fare la riserva decente per le partite di Serie A, ma appena si alza un po il livello, lui non ce la fa piu, troppo limitato. Il gol subito oggi é un classico di Romagnoli, fermo in area. 
La prestazione generale non era nemmeno cosi cattiva, ma questi errori non li puo fare uno che vuole giocare da titolare in Champions con contratto da oltre 3 milioni netti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

Tolto il povero Ballo Ballo si vede proprio che è lui l'anello debole che ti può far crollare tutto il castello.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2021)

20 settembre:


> Quest'anno non ha sbagliato nulla....inutile continuare a partire prevenuti...


per il campionato può andare bene per il momento, ma in champions il discorso cambia

PIPPAgnoli
chiede con il porco monegasco 5-6 milioni per rinnovare e qua non serve la schiena dritta ma un cervello funzionante normodotato per scoppiare a ridere in faccia ad entrambi.
grazie al cielo non ha esordito a Liverpool, altrimenti pallottoliere


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2021)

Non sa marcare nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2021)

con gabbia avremmo vinto.
praticamente ha sbagliato l'unico intervento che doveva fare perchè per il resto non ha toccato palla.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Settembre 2021)

purtroppo in chiusura da difensore puro per intenderci emergono tutti i suoi limiti
limiti che compromettono il risultato


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con gabbia avremmo vinto.
> praticamente ha sbagliato l'unico intervento che doveva fare perchè per il resto non ha toccato palla.


Il telecronista l'avrà nominato non più di 4/5 volte.

Praticamente Tomori faceva il suo è il proprio.


----------



## WeedoMilan (29 Settembre 2021)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché non ha ancora capito che non può contrastare solo di esterno sinistro?
Eddai, la fascia c’è l’ha sugli occhi e non al braccio, mistero


----------



## JoKeR (29 Settembre 2021)

Ma sul gol di Griezmann? Boh.. aveva paura del rigore?
Come sempre troppo staccato.


----------



## Milanoide (29 Settembre 2021)

Lasciare andare senza rimpianti.
Stipendio non commisurato alle prestazioni.
Paragoni impietosi con Kjaer e Tomori.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2021)

6 mln prende...6 mln prende...6 mln prende...Oggi se penso alla partita e a tutte le sue componenti rischio di menare qualcuno,e questo invertebrato insieme a quell'altro espulso ne sarebbero i principali responsabili,più della var stessa.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2021)

Per quale motivo dobbiamo mandare in campo Romagnoli che tanto va via tra un anno quando abbiamo Gabbia che è un giocatore nostro? Non è meglio valorizzare quest'ultimo invece di un'infame? E mi spiegate perché c'è questa tradizione di dare la fascia di capitano agli infami.. pazzesco dopo Dollarumma fake capitano pure quest'altro..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma sul gol di Griezmann? Boh.. aveva paura del rigore?
> Come sempre troppo staccato.


Ovvio,senza neanche tentare di disturbare Griezman,già alzava le mani come per dire "non l'ho toccato non l'ho toccato".
E infatti quello ha tirato tranquillamente senza alcun disturbo ed ha segnato.
6 minuti mancavano,6 minuti !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi, semplicemente è sempre stato un giocatore da Sampdoria. Sinisa qui ha cannato completamente la valutazione.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Settembre 2021)

Sul gol ha il 90% di colpa, non ha neppure cercato di contrastare l'avversario, rimasto immobile a vederlo fare il gol.
Perchè non fare giocare Gabbia o Kalulu al suo posto?
Un altro che non vedo l'ora lasci il Milan...
Speriamo che i nostri dirigenti non si siano abbaiati gli occhi per 3/4 prestazioni poco più che normali.

Confido comunque che il maiale lo abbia promesso ai gobbi, sarà un altro "De Sciglio" a loro carico


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Settembre 2021)

Il solito Romagnoli, buono in Italia per il compitino ma niente di più...Kjaer l'avrebbe sbranato quel pallone invece di arretrare col busto per paura di prenderla in faccia.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovvio,senza neanche tentare di disturbare Griezman,già alzava le mani come per dire "non l'ho toccato non l'ho toccato".
> E infatti quello ha tirato tranquillamente senza alcun disturbo ed ha segnato.
> 6 minuti mancavano,6 minuti !


Guarda nel secondo tempo Alessio ha sbagliato qualche appoggio abbastanza facile, ma la grinta non gli mancava, nonostante il confronto impietoso con Tomori, onnipresente.
Ma il gol è l’ennesima macchia atroce, il francese tira indisturbato perché Alessio gli apparecchia la tavola.
Non è andato proprio a contrasto! È inaccettabile.
Per questo la prestazione diventa insufficiente, la prima quest’anno.. ma dolorisissima..


----------



## EmmePi (29 Settembre 2021)

Dai che il prossimo anno taglieremo gli ultimi rami secchi o inutili: Romagna assieme al maiale, Casti, Conti, Tatarusano, spero Krunic e via anche Ballo T(elli)urè (anche se quest'ultimo lo darei in prestito biennale)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Settembre 2021)

quello che fa sul gol di Griezmann è incommentabile. Si scansa proprio, capisco che aveva paura del rigore che era nell'aria, ma è sempre sempre sempre in ritardo in queste situazioni. La solita mozzarella, pulita, buon senso della posizione ma totalmente inadatto a certi livelli. Prendi un Bremer del Torino, è già difensore di tutt'altro livello.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dai che il prossimo anno taglieremo gli ultimi rami secchi o inutili: Romagna assieme al maiale, Casti, Conti, Tatarusano, spero Krunic e via anche Ballo T(elli)urè (anche se quest'ultimo lo darei in prestito biennale)


Al posto di Billo come sostituto di Theo potrebbe andare bene un Augello o un Bastoni dello Spezia anche se interista


----------



## davoreb (29 Settembre 2021)

Per me non così male, la colpa sul goal la vedo 70% Florenzi, 30% sua.

Comunque sicuramente non un grande difensore.

L'anno prossimo ci sarà da prendere un titolare visto che Kjaer non può farle tutte o quasi come tomori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me non così male, la colpa sul goal la vedo 70% Florenzi, 30% sua.
> 
> Comunque sicuramente non un grande difensore.
> 
> L'anno prossimo ci sarà da prendere un titolare visto che Kjaer non può farle tutte o quasi come tomori.



A giugno si libererà a 0€ Antonino Rudiger...io un pensierino lo farei.
E' ancora abbastanza giuovine  (28 anni)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Al posto di Billo come sostituto di Theo potrebbe andare bene un Augello o un Bastoni dello Spezia anche se interista



eh magari Augello, da vice Theo andrebbe benissimo. Comunque Billy Ballo costa due noccioline, penso non sia difficile rigirarlo da qualche parte


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Ottobre 2021)

A me sinceramente se andasse via un pò mi spiace. Se ritrova la sicurezza di un tempo va più che bene, Kjaer non è più un giovincello, poi ovviamente dipende dal sostituto.
Ora come ora farei carte false per Bremer tanto ormai non si fanno più spese pazze per difensori affermati


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente se andasse via un pò mi spiace. Se ritrova la sicurezza di un tempo va più che bene, Kjaer non è più un giovincello, poi ovviamente dipende dal sostituto.
> Ora come ora farei carte false per Bremer tanto ormai non si fanno più spese pazze per difensori affermati


6 milioni non glieli darà mai nessuno e noi di certo non lo rinnoviamo neanche alla metà, giustamente. Gabbia e Kalulu devono imparare come spugne il più possibile rispettivamente da Kjaer e Tomori.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Il peggior difensore della serie A per distacco.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo continui a chiedere 5-6M o quello che è, così siam sicuri di liberarcene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buon inizio di stagione, stasera invece è tornato il solito handicap nei duelli individuali.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi era chiaramente l'anello debole della squadra insieme a Ballo Tourè, ma ha fatto un buon inizio stagione e non è giusto crocifiggerlo.
Chiaro, va rinnovato massimo a 2 milioni, oltre ha poco senso.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Uno dei peggiori difensori, non è capace neanche di rinviare bene la palla.

Stasera ci stava costando la partita speriamo sia chiaro alla dirigenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2021)

Con questo si parte di default con un gol di svantaggio.


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2021)

Giudizio condizionato da un rigore che in realtà era fallo a nostro favore.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2021)

L'ho detto che con lui e Billy l'intero reparto è del povero Tomori, poi ci si è messo pure Calabria stasera


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

il peggiore che abbiamo in rosa, non fa partita senza cappella.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Giudizio condizionato da un rigore che in realtà era fallo a nostro favore.


Poco da dire sul rigore, ma guarda come ha letto l'azione, tutto quello che non gli si chiede, a maggior ragione era davanti ed ha affrettato l'intervento. Poi ha commesso una quantità di imprecisioni, oltre al fallo che é fuori dal mondo al 94imo tanto per fargli segnare il 3-3. Uno dei peggiori oggi.


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Il fatto è che non impara mai dai suoi errori. Tipo il fallo che ha fatto al 94esimo, assolutamente inutile e pericoloso. Così come tanti altri errori nel duello con quel morto di sonno di Kalinic.


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il peggiore che abbiamo in rosa, non fa partita senza cappella.


Ogni anno spero possa diventare più veloce, invece mi pare sempre più lento e statico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Incredibile come in OGNI partita ne combini una.

O marca a 3 metri di distanza o fa qualche altra cappellata.
Anche oggi,lasciamo perdere il rigore che anche in tv hanno detto che non era rigore (ed inspiegabile che certe inquadrature vengano fuori solo a fine partita...) , ma a pochi secondi dal fischio finale,tu puoi andare a commettere un fallo simile ?

Perchè diamine devi concedere un calcio di punizione,facendo salire tutte le torri della squadra avversaria,quando a fine partita mancavano solamente 3 secondi ?

Io stavo temendo che arrivasse anche Montipò nella nostra area di rigore !


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che non impara mai dai suoi errori. Tipo il fallo che ha fatto al 94esimo, assolutamente inutile e pericoloso. Così come tanti altri errori nel duello con quel morto di sonno di Kalinic.


A 27 anni, da 4 il Capitano del Milan. Se non impari dopo tutto questo tempo... Insomma, si vedeva subito che tipo di giocatore era, niente di buono, speravo che avrebbe potuto riciclarsi nel tempo e con l'esperienza, un po' come i nuovi fenomeni alla Chiellini che fino ai 26 anni erano letteralmente brocchi. Non é migliorato in niente, ed i limiti strutturali lo rendono inadeguato. Insomma, un difesore lento, macchinoso, che non sa leggere l'azione, che mette le mani in avanti per sentire l'avversario e che non ha i tempi giusti dell'intervento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Ottobre 2021)

sta diventando sempre più scarso, goffo e lento non riesce a fare un anticipo, sempre saltato. Ok il rigore non c'era, invenzione dell'arbitro ma da NON rinnovare assolutamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A 27 anni, da 4 il Capitano del Milan. Se non impari dopo tutto questo tempo... Insomma, si vedeva subito che tipo di giocatore era, niente di buono, speravo che avrebbe potuto riciclarsi nel tempo e con l'esperienza, un po' come i nuovi fenomeni alla Chiellini che fino ai 26 anni erano letteralmente brocchi. Non é migliorato in niente, ed i limiti strutturali lo rendono inadeguato. Insomma, un difesore lento, macchinoso, che non sa leggere l'azione, che mette le mani in avanti per sentire l'avversario e che non ha i tempi giusti dell'intervento.


Questo che mette le mani avanti per sentire l'avversario, in pochi l'hanno notato.


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che è anche sfortunato. Ma che rigore gli hanno fischiato contro?! Ma come fa il VAR a non vedere una cosa del genere?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A 27 anni, da 4 il Capitano del Milan. Se non impari dopo tutto questo tempo... Insomma, si vedeva subito che tipo di giocatore era, niente di buono, speravo che avrebbe potuto riciclarsi nel tempo e con l'esperienza, un po' come i nuovi fenomeni alla Chiellini che fino ai 26 anni erano letteralmente brocchi. Non é migliorato in niente, ed i limiti strutturali lo rendono inadeguato. Insomma, un difesore lento, macchinoso, che non sa leggere l'azione, che mette le mani in avanti per sentire l'avversario e che non ha i tempi giusti dell'intervento.



Quando andrà alla Juve a p0 si trasformerà in Barzagli.
Quotato 1.01


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo che mette le mani avanti per sentire l'avversario, in pochi l'hanno notato.


Onestamente mi sforzo di trovare qualcosa di positivo, anche mentalmente non è solido, mai stato un capitano. Il numero di Nesta e la fascia di Paolo 

Forse ha una buona impostazione, ma c’è molto meglio in giro, e la tassa è enorme. Nel 2020 mettere Mani sulla schiena dell’avversario… senza parole


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi sforzo di trovare qualcosa di positivo, anche mentalmente non è solido, mai stato un capitano. Il numero di Nesta e la fascia di Paolo
> 
> Forse ha una buona impostazione, ma c’è molto meglio in giro, e la tassa è enorme. Nel 2020 mettere Mani sulla schiena dell’avversario… senza parole


E' un buon giocatore, in rosa ci sta, anche con tutti i suoi limiti....poi è chiaro che se si vuole fare i contabili non può avere un contratto del genere.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un buon giocatore, in rosa ci sta, anche con tutti i suoi limiti....poi è chiaro che se si vuole fare i contabili non può avere un contratto del genere.


Ma lo guardi attentamente quando gioca? Le sfumature, le posture del corpo, per non dire che se lo puntano lo si salta 10 volte su 10.Per non dire di uno che a3 secondi dalla fine della partita ti fa un fallo totalmente inutile con il rischio di una pericolosissima punizione


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi sforzo di trovare qualcosa di positivo, anche mentalmente non è solido, mai stato un capitano. Il numero di Nesta e la fascia di Paolo
> 
> Forse ha una buona impostazione, ma c’è molto meglio in giro, e la tassa è enorme. Nel 2020 mettere Mani sulla schiena dell’avversario… senza parole


Quando va a protestare dal arbitro ha la stessa ha la stessa valenza di un bimbo d'asilo.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quando va a protestare dal arbitro ha la stessa ha la stessa valenza di un bimbo d'asilo.


Eheh vero. Poi lo fa sempre (!!) , ma dove si è visto un capitano cosi? Cosa gli fa pensare che lo scopo sia andare a lamentarsi in continuazione, ma andarsi a rivedere i video di Maldini/Baresi? O anche il Nesta Laziale, suo idolo assoluto. Lo vedi andare sempre per primo, ma quando lo fai sempre non conta più nulla, fallo poco e bene.


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma lo guardi attentamente quando gioca? Le sfumature, le posture del corpo, per non dire che se lo puntano lo si salta 10 volte su 10.Per non dire di uno che a3 secondi dalla fine della partita ti fa un fallo totalmente inutile con il rischio di una pericolosissima punizione



I limiti che gli riconosci li vedo pure io, tranquillo. Stasera obiettivamente, a parte l'ingenuità nel finale, ha sbagliato poco e nulla. Del rigore non parliamone nemmeno. 

Poi sono d'accordo con te che basta essere bravi per trovare un marcatore di riserva affidabile che prenda 1/3 di Romagnoli...dev'essere l'obiettivo della prossima estate.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> I limiti che gli riconosci li vedo pure io, tranquillo. Stasera obiettivamente, a parte l'ingenuità nel finale, ha sbagliato poco e nulla. Del rigore non parliamone nemmeno.
> 
> Poi sono d'accordo con te che basta essere bravi per trovare un marcatore di riserva affidabile che prenda 1/3 di Romagnoli...dev'essere l'obiettivo della prossima estate.


Marcatore di riserva anno prossimo anche no... kjaer giocherà sempre meno partite, e avrà sempre più acciacchi.
Romagnoli o meno a noi serve un centrale potenzialmente livello titolare che si affianchi a tomori e kjaer (confermando gabbia 4°)


----------



## danjr (17 Ottobre 2021)

Preferirei dare più spazio a gabbia onestamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Marcatore di riserva anno prossimo anche no... kjaer giocherà sempre meno partite, e avrà sempre più acciacchi.
> Romagnoli o meno a noi serve un centrale potenzialmente livello titolare che si affianchi a tomori e kjaer (confermando gabbia 4°)



Kjaer ogni volta passa per un vecchietto di 40 anni da preservare,ma alla fine ne ha 32 e anche nella passata stagione ha giocato 40 partite .
Lo preservano solo per non rischiare infortuni (vista la nostra sfiga e la nostra infermeria piena) e far giocare le partite importanti a quell'asino del capitone  

Anche perchè in difesa,tolti Kajer e Tomori,siamo messi malissimo.
Romagnoli ogni volta che gioca combina qualche danno.
Gabbia ha 21 anni e pare ci sia qualche timore ad utilizzarlo,nonostante sia una spanna sopra al capitano.

E basta,i difensori centrali sono finiti.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2021)

Lui è scarso ed è assodato,ma se arriva il rinnovo il colpevole avrà un solo nome e cognome: Ac Milan e la sua dirigenza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non lo crocifiggerei così, è il primo "errore" stagionale (non era rigore eh) e non ha giocato benissimo ok, però fino ad ora non ha fatto male 

È una buona riserva, punto. 

Il problema è che vale max 1.2 milioni l'anno


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando andrà alla Juve a p0 si trasformerà in Barzagli.
> Quotato 1.01


Meglio Barzagli da loro che Romagnoli da noi


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2021)

Al gol di Kessie è andato a recuperare l'ivoriano che stava esultando sotto la curva.
Poteva essere un momento di riavvicinamento ai tifosi ma lui ha interrotto tutto.
Potremmo pensare che non volesse perder tempo ma a volte a pensar male...


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al gol di Kessie è andato a recuperare l'ivoriano che stava esultando sotto la curva.
> Poteva essere un momento di riavvicinamento ai tifosi ma lui ha interrotto tutto.
> Potremmo pensare che non volesse perder tempo ma a volte a pensar male...


Mistificazione della realtà.


----------



## Dexter (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pare prenda 6 milioni all'anno . Rudiger ne prende 4 nonostante abbia vinto una Champions da titolare, ed é in scadenza col Chelsea...proponetegli il contratto di Romagnoli e portiamocelo a casa per favore, non si può ambire a nessun traguardo con questa sciagura


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mistificazione della realtà.


Vedremo,io dico che vanno entrambi dai maiali di Torino...


----------



## The P (18 Ottobre 2021)

Calhanoglu due. Capiremo il suo "scarso" valore quando andrà via.

A me sta simpatico e lo ritengo un ragazzo serio, ma ragazzi... una partita sì e una no ci costa una cappella.
Il terzo dev'essere Gabbia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Ottobre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu due. Capiremo il suo "scarso" valore quando andrà via.
> 
> A me sta simpatico e lo ritengo un ragazzo serio, ma ragazzi... una partita sì e una no ci costa una cappella.
> Il terzo dev'essere Gabbia.



è una mozzarella ragazzi. Ma nemmeno accetto quando si dice "rinnoviamolo a tre milioni" quando molti dei nostri titolari nemmeno li prendono quei soldi. Per me è da non rinnovare assolutamente, nulla di personale con Alessio, ma veramente è uno dei tanti della Serie A, un giocatore normale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quando va a protestare dal arbitro ha la stessa ha la stessa valenza di un bimbo d'asilo.


con la maglia dei carcerati avrà molto più peso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non lo crocifiggerei così, è il primo "errore" stagionale (non era rigore eh) e non ha giocato benissimo ok, però fino ad ora non ha fatto male
> 
> È una buona riserva, punto.
> 
> Il problema è che vale max 1.2 milioni l'anno


ne fa 1 a partita.
è un macello.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è una mozzarella ragazzi. Ma nemmeno accetto quando si dice "rinnoviamolo a tre milioni" quando molti dei nostri titolari nemmeno li prendono quei soldi. Per me è da non rinnovare assolutamente, nulla di personale con Alessio, ma veramente è uno dei tanti della Serie A, un giocatore normale.


Da quanto trapela c'è una situazione abbastanza tesa al momento.
Io credo che l'offerta del Milan sia inferiore ai 3 milioni. Allo stesso tempo non è tanto inferiore alle altre che ha ricevuto, pero.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ne fa 1 a partita.
> è un macello.


Purtroppo ripetiamo le solite cose.
Non va rinnovato a nessuna cifra a nessuna,neanche se lui paga noi.
Forse 4 anni non sono bastati per capire che sia peggio di Kalulu e Gabbia


----------



## The P (18 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è una mozzarella ragazzi. Ma nemmeno accetto quando si dice "rinnoviamolo a tre milioni" quando molti dei nostri titolari nemmeno li prendono quei soldi. Per me è da non rinnovare assolutamente, nulla di personale con Alessio, ma veramente è uno dei tanti della Serie A, un giocatore normale.


Hai detto bene, un giocatore "normale" che gode dei vantaggi del talento che aveva messo in mostra. Ci si aspettava una evoluzione totalmente diversa, e invece lui è questo. Vedo molti giocatori più bravi di lui in A con salari molto bassi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Novembre 2021)

Oggi era uno dei piu esperti. Il capitano. Sarebbe stato il caso di dirigere la squadra, essere leader.

Invece era proprio lui che nel finale della partita era uno dei piu nervosi, gettando via la palla anziche gestirla. Proprio nei ultimi dieci minuti ricordo 2-3 palle arrivate dalle sue parti e che potevano riportare la palla nel nostri possesso. Purtroppo Romagnoli le ha sempre scaraventato il piu lontano possibile regalandole al Porto.

Niente, non cresce.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Novembre 2021)

La colpa non è sua,non lo sarà mai.Lui è scarso è ha trovato i polli che gli hanno fatto il contrattone,ora vediamo se troverà altri polli che lo rinnoveranno,e badate bene,rinnovarlo a qualunque cifra è da polli,fosse anche ad 1 mln.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La colpa non è sua,non lo sarà mai.Lui è scarso è ha trovato i polli che gli hanno fatto il contrattone,ora vediamo se troverà altri polli che lo rinnoveranno,e badate bene,rinnovarlo a qualunque cifra è da polli,fosse anche ad 1 mln.


Anche per abbiamo un giocatore di caratteristiche simili fatto in casa: Gabbia.
Team formed, milanista vero, contratto da 2 euro, margine di crescita. 

Credo in un scenario simile a quello di Diaz e la turca. Perdere il giocatore piu esperto (che stava sui maroni a tanti) per creare spazio ad un giocatore piu talentuoso.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche per abbiamo un giocatore di caratteristiche simili fatto in casa: Gabbia.
> Team formed, milanista vero, contratto da 2 euro, margine di crescita.
> 
> Credo in un scenario simile a quello di Diaz e la turca. Perdere il giocatore piu esperto (che stava sui maroni a tanti) per creare spazio ad un giocatore piu talentuoso.


Ma speriamo sìa come sostieni tu,personalmente non lo reggo più.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Se cacciavamo questo e tenevamo Zapata, a quest'ora avremmo 20M in più nelle casse e un difensore migliore, oltre a parecchi goals e rigori in meno per gli avversari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli puzza di mediocrità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2021)

non so se è stato segnalato che l'assist al faraone lo ha fatto proprio lui, il raiola boy.

che cesso non ne azzecca una.


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Novembre 2021)

Eppure fuori dal forum molti fratelli rossoneri lo ritengono un gran giocatore e si disperano all'idea che vada alla Giuve...

Ma io dico dovremmo essere tutti contenti che una nostra riserva va a fare il titolare dai ladri


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Eppure fuori dal forum molti fratelli rossoneri lo ritengono un gran giocatore e si disperano all'idea che vada alla Giuve...
> 
> Ma io dico dovremmo essere tutti contenti che una nostra riserva va a fare il titolare dai ladri


Come dico sempre, non bisogna preoccuparsi di dove vada Romagnoli, ma di trovare sul mercato un sostituto più talentuoso che costi meno.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli è mediocre. STOP.
Non è cresciuto di una virgola da quando è arrivato, anzi... è peggiorato in marcatura. Ormai da anni ha preso il vizio di marcare a 3/4 metri il suo uomo. Roba da UISP. 
Anche col Porto, Tomori è andato in crisi perchè più volte si è staccato per andare sull'uomo di Romagnoli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Novembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è mediocre. STOP.
> Non è cresciuto di una virgola da quando è arrivato, anzi... è peggiorato in marcatura. Ormai da anni ha preso il vizio di marcare a 3/4 metri il suo uomo. Roba da UISP.
> Anche col Porto, Tomori è andato in crisi perchè più volte si è staccato per andare sull'uomo di Romagnoli...


Concordo, ormai lo vedo malissimo pure come prima riserva..cerchiamo di far crescere Gabbia a Kalulu che per me possono dare più prestazioni di questo smidollato che ormai si è arenato nella mediocrità assoluta


----------



## Raryof (5 Novembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è mediocre. STOP.
> Non è cresciuto di una virgola da quando è arrivato, anzi... è peggiorato in marcatura. Ormai da anni ha preso il vizio di marcare a 3/4 metri il suo uomo. Roba da UISP.
> Anche col Porto, Tomori è andato in crisi perchè più volte si è staccato per andare sull'uomo di Romagnoli...


Niente di nuovo, puoi anche farlo giocare in un meccanismo difensivo perfetto ma se è mediocre rimane tale e lui lo sa bene, l'errore adesso sarebbe quello di confermarlo con lo stesso ingaggio (o qualcosa meno ) solo per dire di avere un terzo centrale ma visto che non ha ancora rinnovato fortunatamente non rinnoverà mai.
E' davvero limitato, difende come si difendeva 20 anni fa, ti puntano e indietreggi, poi lì è 50-50, se dentro l'area ancora peggio, ma a parte le scarsi doti da difensore puro quando deve impostare è una tragedia, o la spazza o portandosela lateralmente la passa al terzino marcato stretto, in più non ha nemmeno il piede per servire i centrocampisti e men che meno gli attaccanti, poi penso a Kjaer che lancia da 40-50 metri e capisco perché dobbiamo fare di tutto per liberarci di questo mediocre appena possibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Eppure fuori dal forum molti fratelli rossoneri lo ritengono un gran giocatore e si disperano all'idea che vada alla Giuve...
> 
> Ma io dico dovremmo essere tutti contenti che una nostra riserva va a fare il titolare dai ladri



Perchè sono consapevoli che una volta firmato per la Juve,Romagnoli si trasformerà in un Barzagli o in un Kjaer.
Giocatori che da giovani non erano niente di eccezionale , ma che anno dopo anno sono stati forgiati dall'esperienza e trasformati in giocatori fondamentali per la squadra.

Ho la sensazione che succederà la stessa cosa anche per il capitone 
Ma poco importa,se non il fatto di perdere anche lui a 0€


----------



## koti (5 Novembre 2021)

La sua unica dote è stata una grande precocità tale da renderlo un difensore affidabile (più o meno) già a 19 anni, età in cui pure talenti come Bonucci o Chiellini stavano in serie B o C. Poi non è mai migliorato.

Auguro la stessa parabola a Donnarumma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè sono consapevoli che una volta firmato per la Juve,Romagnoli si trasformerà in un Barzagli o in un Kjaer.
> Giocatori che da giovani non erano niente di eccezionale , ma che anno dopo anno sono stati forgiati dall'esperienza e trasformati in giocatori fondamentali per la squadra.
> 
> Ho la sensazione che succederà la stessa cosa anche per il capitone
> Ma poco importa,se non il fatto di perdere anche lui a 0€


Sinceramente Barzagli e Kjaer al netto degli infortuni sono stati entrambi ottimi prospetti, Kjaer si era perso con troppi cambi di casacca e infortuni e anche da noi alla fine è stato preso per due lire..Barzagli invece ha fatto una carriera di crescita continua, in Germania non avrà incantato ma alla fine ha sempre giocato con regolarità..per i centrali non è semplice mettersi in mostra..in ogni caso tutti e due hanno doti tecniche e fisiche che Romagna mi a si sogna..


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2021)

Mai visto nessuno difendere a 2 metri di distanza con le braccia dietro.


----------



## Raryof (5 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> La sua unica dote è stata una grande precocità tale da renderlo un difensore affidabile (più o meno) già a 19 anni, età in cui pure talenti come Bonucci o Chiellini stavano in serie B o C. Poi non è mai migliorato.
> 
> Auguro la stessa parabola a Donnarumma.


Era un terzino scarso e lento che è stato poi spostato al centro, si è salvato grazie al bel faccino e per via del Giannino che puntava su finti talenti vuoti e senza margine di crescita, in poche parole un bel raccomandato che è stato trattato come un talento di prima mano prima e come un fake capitano poi nel 2018 quando le vicende burrascose del Giannino cinese portarono ad un rinnovo insensato per quello che era un giocatore mediocre tra mediocri, un giocatore nascosto dai compagni e da situzioni extra campo, tanto che in molti si accorsero della sua pippaggine solamente 2-3 anni dopo (io l'ho mollato ben 3 anni fa, con Gattuso allenatore) perché prima non è stato mai possibile valutarlo, sia per scarsa profondità nella rosa sia perché non avevamo gente che potesse mettere i giocatori nella condizione migliore per potersi dimostrare veramente e quindi per tutti Romagnoli era il buono in mezzo ai cattivi, il meno peggio, il futuro.
Su questo ci ha costruito una carriera fino all'epilogo finale, investimenti corretti, rivali di livello e una fascia pesantissima tenuta al braccio da riserva, fascia che lo ha tenuto in vita e lo tiene ancora in vita ma che presto dovrà togliersi per chiudere quello che è stato un ciclo tristissimo della nostra storia (2015-2019) prima della ripartenza con leader veri e non pretini da frase banale su IG dopo ogni disfatta.
La più grande vergogna di tutte però sarà sempre il suo ruolo nella nazionale italiana, da quando è stato accantonato pure lì l'Italia ha fatto incetta di record e ha vinto pure l'Europeo, il suo Europeo, quello da giocare a 26 anni nel pieno della carriera non giocato, da capitano del Milan, perché più scarso di ben 6 altri difensori italiani, questo sì che doveva far riflettere e ci costringe a non dover più puntare su un cesso del genere, lasciamo poi perdere la fascia perché il capitano del Milan che manco gioca in nazionale penso sia una delle cose più tristi degli ultimi 20 anni calcistici.


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Era un terzino scarso e lento che è stato poi spostato al centro, si è salvato grazie al bel faccino e per via del Giannino che puntava su finti talenti vuoti e senza margine di crescita, in poche parole un bel raccomandato che è stato trattato come un talento di prima mano prima e come un fake capitano poi nel 2018 quando le vicende burrascose del Giannino cinese portarono ad un rinnovo insensato per quello che era un giocatore mediocre tra mediocri, un giocatore nascosto dai compagni e da situzioni extra campo, tanto che in molti si accorsero della sua pippaggine solamente 2-3 anni dopo (io l'ho mollato ben 3 anni fa, con Gattuso allenatore) perché prima non è stato mai possibile valutarlo, sia per scarsa profondità nella rosa sia perché non avevamo gente che potesse mettere i giocatori nella condizione migliore per potersi dimostrare veramente e quindi per tutti Romagnoli era il buono in mezzo ai cattivi, il meno peggio, il futuro.
> Su questo ci ha costruito una carriera fino all'epilogo finale, investimenti corretti, rivali di livello e una fascia pesantissima tenuta al braccio da riserva, fascia che lo ha tenuto in vita e lo tiene ancora in vita ma che presto dovrà togliersi per chiudere quello che è stato un ciclo tristissimo della nostra storia (2015-2019) prima della ripartenza con leader veri e non pretini da frase banale su IG dopo ogni disfatta.
> La più grande vergogna di tutte però sarà sempre il suo ruolo nella nazionale italiana, da quando è stato accantonato pure lì l'Italia ha fatto incetta di record e ha vinto pure l'Europeo, il suo Europeo, quello da giocare a 26 anni nel pieno della carriera non giocato, da capitano del Milan, perché più scarso di ben 6 altri difensori italiani, questo sì che doveva far riflettere e ci costringe a non dover più puntare su un cesso del genere, lasciamo poi perdere la fascia perché il capitano del Milan che manco gioca in nazionale penso sia una delle cose più tristi degli ultimi 20 anni calcistici.


Neanche come sostituto viene convocato o nella lista iniziale da scremare in vista degli europei o mondiali. Allucinante


----------



## Raryof (5 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Neanche come sostituto viene convocato o nella lista iniziale da scremare in vista degli europei o mondiali. Allucinante


Quando ha chiamato QUARANTUNO giocatori è stato chiamato, 33 no, in poche parole ha meno considerazione di un Grifo o Calabria che è entrato dopo nel giro.
Robetta, fortuna che ora possiamo parlarne come ex giocatore del Milan quale è.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Era un terzino scarso e lento che è stato poi spostato al centro, si è salvato grazie al bel faccino e per via del Giannino che puntava su finti talenti vuoti e senza margine di crescita, in poche parole un bel raccomandato che è stato trattato come un talento di prima mano prima e come un fake capitano poi nel 2018 quando le vicende burrascose del Giannino cinese portarono ad un rinnovo insensato per quello che era un giocatore mediocre tra mediocri, un giocatore nascosto dai compagni e da situzioni extra campo, tanto che in molti si accorsero della sua pippaggine solamente 2-3 anni dopo (io l'ho mollato ben 3 anni fa, con Gattuso allenatore) perché prima non è stato mai possibile valutarlo, sia per scarsa profondità nella rosa sia perché non avevamo gente che potesse mettere i giocatori nella condizione migliore per potersi dimostrare veramente e quindi per tutti Romagnoli era il buono in mezzo ai cattivi, il meno peggio, il futuro.
> Su questo ci ha costruito una carriera fino all'epilogo finale, investimenti corretti, rivali di livello e una fascia pesantissima tenuta al braccio da riserva, fascia che lo ha tenuto in vita e lo tiene ancora in vita ma che presto dovrà togliersi per chiudere quello che è stato un ciclo tristissimo della nostra storia (2015-2019) prima della ripartenza con leader veri e non pretini da frase banale su IG dopo ogni disfatta.
> La più grande vergogna di tutte però sarà sempre il suo ruolo nella nazionale italiana, da quando è stato accantonato pure lì l'Italia ha fatto incetta di record e ha vinto pure l'Europeo, il suo Europeo, quello da giocare a 26 anni nel pieno della carriera non giocato, da capitano del Milan, perché più scarso di ben 6 altri difensori italiani, questo sì che doveva far riflettere e ci costringe a non dover più puntare su un cesso del genere, lasciamo poi perdere la fascia perché il capitano del Milan che manco gioca in nazionale penso sia una delle cose più tristi degli ultimi 20 anni calcistici.



io ammetto di essermi sbagliato su Romagnoli. Lo consideravo un giocatore un pò sopra la media ma invece si sta dimostrando sempre di più un medio-man, roba che Udinese o Samp hanno difensori migliori come Colley o Becao. Romagnoli è il capitano simbolo del Giannino, della mediocrità, e quando penso che è il secondo giocatore più pagato della rosa impazzisco (percepisce 5,5 milioni sigh!). Non va rinnovato, nemmeno gratis. Abbiamo già i due titolari, e il quarto è Gabbia, caratteristiche simili al Capitone ma costa 1/10. Come quinto rientrerà Caldara perchè anche a Venezia fa fatica a giocare e non verrà mai riscattato (magari regalato?). Dobbiamo assolutamente prendere un terzo difensore, è un momento d'oro nel mercato per centrali con caratteristiche simili a Tomori, in Ligue1 soprattutto ma anche in Bundes. Guai a rinnovarlo! E' l'ultimo dei Giannini


----------



## Raryof (5 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io ammetto di essermi sbagliato su Romagnoli. Lo consideravo un giocatore un pò sopra la media ma invece si sta dimostrando sempre di più un medio-man, roba che Udinese o Samp hanno difensori migliori come Colley o Becao. Romagnoli è il capitano simbolo del Giannino, della mediocrità, e quando penso che è il secondo giocatore più pagato della rosa impazzisco (percepisce 5,5 milioni sigh!). Non va rinnovato, nemmeno gratis. Abbiamo già i due titolari, e il quarto è Gabbia, caratteristiche simili al Capitone ma costa 1/10. Come quinto rientrerà Caldara perchè anche a Venezia fa fatica a giocare e non verrà mai riscattato (magari regalato?). Dobbiamo assolutamente prendere un terzo difensore, è un momento d'oro nel mercato per centrali con caratteristiche simili a Tomori, in Ligue1 soprattutto ma anche in Bundes. Guai a rinnovarlo! E' l'ultimo dei Giannini


Il terzo perfetto sarebbe Bremer, quarto Gabbia, quinto probabilmente Cessara.


----------



## davoreb (5 Novembre 2021)

anche ieri male, tutta la squadra era in difficoltà ma penso che con kjaer avremmo sofferto molto meno.

ha fato due partite buone ad inizio anno ma niente di speciale.

penso che per sostituirlo basti un difensore normalissimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il terzo perfetto sarebbe Bremer, quarto Gabbia, quinto probabilmente Cessara.


Bremer è un ottimo profilo, veramente bravo. Ma ci sono tantissimi nomi, anche giovanissimi. Da Badiashile, a Saliba, Timber, Schurr, Josko Gvardiol solo per citarne degli U21 da paura.


----------



## The P (8 Novembre 2021)

Indovina indovinello, chi è il calciatore più pagato del derby?

Il signorino Romagnoli, con 10.6M lordi di ingaggio. 

Più di Ibra, Lautaro, Barella, Dzeko, Eriksen, Calhanoglu... 

Incredibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2021)

guardate come difende sul gol mangiato da cunha al 91°.

terra di nessuno e mani dietro la schiena.
kjaer lo mangia vivo.

ma offre garanzie perchè...... perchè...... bo. non so perchè per qualcuno offre garanzie.


----------



## Zorro Boban (24 Novembre 2021)

Mah, trovo esagerato criticarlo sempre, a mio parere oggi ha giocato una buona partita a mio parere....non è un grandissimo giocatore, ma penso comunque sia un buon giocatore, mio parere, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole...


----------



## LukeLike (24 Novembre 2021)

Qualche volta ha anticipato Suarez ma gli hanno fischiato fallo...


----------



## SanGigio (24 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guardate come difende sul gol mangiato da cunha al 91°.
> 
> terra di nessuno e mani dietro la schiena.
> kjaer lo mangia vivo.
> ...


Qualche errore l'ha fatto ma nel complesso stasera ha giocato una grande partita! Io credo sia ingeneroso criticare così tanto un ragazzo che nonostante, di fatto, sia il capitano, sembra abbia deciso di restare al Milan abbassandosi l'ingaggio consapevole di non essere la prima scelta nel suo ruolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2021)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Qualche errore l'ha fatto ma nel complesso stasera ha giocato una grande partita! Io credo sia ingeneroso criticare così tanto un ragazzo che nonostante, di fatto, sia il capitano, sembra abbia deciso di restare al Milan abbassandosi l'ingaggio consapevole di non essere la prima scelta nel suo ruolo


stasera è stato inoperoso, ma è riuscito comunque a sbagliare gravemente.
ingeneroso? semplicemente ha un livello che vale 1/3 di quello che prende.
ed andrà a prendere il doppio di quello che al massimo qualcuno gli offrirà mai.
in questa favoletta-trappola del capitano che si riduce l'ingaggio alcuni vedo che ci cascano pieni un po' come la favola che gigio vuole rimanere e l'uomo cattivo lo vuole portar via.
è sempre la stessa storia.
rispetto la tua opinione ma non mi sento ingeneroso. mi sento accanito ma obiettivo.


----------



## WeedoMilan (25 Novembre 2021)

Di testa ha dominato sempre, ottimi anticipi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2021)

Zorro Boban ha scritto:


> Mah, trovo esagerato criticarlo sempre, a mio parere oggi ha giocato una buona partita a mio parere....non è un grandissimo giocatore, ma penso comunque sia un buon giocatore, mio parere, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole...


Ma infatti, qualcuno dà veramente i numeri. Abbiamo capito che non è il giocatore che ci si immaginava qualche anno fa, ma non è nemmeno diventato un totale incapace. Ieri sera ha fornito una prestazione più che sufficiente contro una grande squadra, bravo.


----------



## Mika (25 Novembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, qualcuno dà veramente i numeri. Abbiamo capito che non è il giocatore che ci si immaginava qualche anno fa, ma non è nemmeno diventato un totale incapace. Ieri sera ha fornito una prestazione più che sufficiente contro una grande squadra, bravo.


E' che è oramai assistito da Raiola, quindi a prescindere gioca male per molti qui dentro. L'odio non fa essere lucidi nelle valutazioni. Se facesse 2 goal in una partita piuttosto che dire "Bravo" non commenterebbero.

E il nuovo Donnarumma. Insomma, ogni anno ci deve essere uno che viene odiato quando l'odiato precedente va via.

Quest'anno Kessie, Romagnoli.
Prossimo anno: Saelemaker e un altro che magari ancora non conosciamo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2021)

Per carità teniamoci qualche italiano.

Ci manca solo l' ennesimo straniero, magari pure sconosciuto


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Novembre 2021)

I limiti di Romagnoli li conosciamo, ciononostante sta facendo la migliore stagione in carriera, c'è poco da fare.

A Firenze non c'era e la differenza con Gabbia si è vista fin troppo bene, ieri di fronte all'Atletico di Griezmann e Suarez ha giocato in modo ottimo, con sicurezza e precisione.

Poi se se ne andrà non sarà rimpianto piu di tanto, questo è un altro discorso, pero bisogna riconoscere la stagione che sta facendo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I limiti di Romagnoli li conosciamo, ciononostante sta facendo la migliore stagione in carriera, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> A Firenze non c'era e la differenza con Gabbia si è vista fin troppo bene, ieri di fronte all'Atletico di Griezmann e Suarez ha giocato in modo ottimo, con sicurezza e precisione.
> 
> Poi se se ne andrà non sarà rimpianto piu di tanto, questo è un altro discorso, pero bisogna riconoscere la stagione che sta facendo.


infatti 'meglio una sedia che romagnoli cit.' ma intanto se lui c'è o non c'è la differenza si sente pesantemente (ovviamente se manca uno fra kjaer e tomori)


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Novembre 2021)

Come prevedibile contro squadre che giocano un calcio vecchio e rognoso come è l'Atletico anche Romagnoli regge bene l'urto, per caratteristiche in questi match ci può stare alla grande. Il problema suo è che quando il gioco si fa più europeo, veloce e verticale con tanta pressione e ritmi alti le prestazioni crollano.

Come detto da millemila utenti qua dentro come prima riserva ci può stare benissimo in questa rosa ma come tale deve essere pagato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Novembre 2021)

Zorro Boban ha scritto:


> Mah, trovo esagerato criticarlo sempre, a mio parere oggi ha giocato una buona partita a mio parere....non è un grandissimo giocatore, ma penso comunque sia un buon giocatore, mio parere, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole...



Buona partita? Si, ma per continua ad avere un difetto che un difensore centrale non puo avere: Commette diversi errori individuali in ogni partita, brutti errori che quasi portano in gol l'avversario. 
Un esempio lo ha fatto notare Willy, l'altro istante era un attacco di Griezmann sulla nostra sinistra dove Romagnoli e uscito e si é fatto saltare secco, come capita spesso, e Griezmann é partito verso l'area con un autostrada davanti ed il povere Kjaer rimasto unico centrale. Per fortuna l'Atletico non ha supportato bene Griezmann in quel azione ma Romagnoli aveva gia commesso il suo solito errore. La uscita a vuoto ormai fa parte del suo gioco e lascia praterie contro giocatori veloci.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Buona partita? Si, ma per continua ad avere un difetto che un difensore centrale non puo avere: Commette diversi errori individuali in ogni partita, brutti errori che quasi portano in gol l'avversario.
> Un esempio lo ha fatto notare Willy, l'altro istante *era un attacco di Griezmann sulla nostra sinistra dove Romagnoli e uscito e si é fatto saltare secco, come capita spesso, e Griezmann é partito verso l'area con un autostrada davanti ed il povere Kjaer rimasto unico centrale.* Per fortuna l'Atletico non ha supportato bene Griezmann in quel azione ma Romagnoli aveva gia commesso il suo solito errore. La uscita a vuoto ormai fa parte del suo gioco e lascia praterie contro giocatori veloci.



In quell'occasione è stato veramente goffo,piuttosto rischia il giallo ma fermalo !
Invece non solo non ha fatto fallo,ma ha anche concesso l'autostrada al giocatore dell'atletico.
3,5 milioni (si parla di questa cifra per il rinnovo) sono veramente troppi per lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Novembre 2021)

Anche ieri nonostante la prestazione sufficiente ha fatto 2 gravi errori.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In quell'occasione è stato veramente goffo,piuttosto rischia il giallo ma fermalo !
> Invece non solo non ha fatto fallo,ma ha anche concesso l'autostrada al giocatore dell'atletico.
> 3,5 milioni (si parla di questa cifra per il rinnovo) sono veramente troppi per lui.


Neanche una lira, lo lasci libero, può andare.

Abbiamo Kalulu molto veloce, vai ad impostare lui come centrale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, qualcuno dà veramente i numeri. Abbiamo capito che non è il giocatore che ci si immaginava qualche anno fa, ma non è nemmeno diventato un totale incapace. Ieri sera ha fornito una prestazione più che sufficiente contro una grande squadra, bravo.



penso che sia più che altro una questione qualità / prezzo. Ha uno stipendio da top player, cosa che non è.


----------



## davoreb (25 Novembre 2021)

sta facendo una buona stagione, se possibile a cifre umane da confermare.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Buona partita? Si, ma per continua ad avere un difetto che un difensore centrale non puo avere: Commette diversi errori individuali in ogni partita, brutti errori che quasi portano in gol l'avversario.
> Un esempio lo ha fatto notare Willy, l'altro istante era un attacco di Griezmann sulla nostra sinistra dove Romagnoli e uscito e si é fatto saltare secco, come capita spesso, e Griezmann é partito verso l'area con un autostrada davanti ed il povere Kjaer rimasto unico centrale. Per fortuna l'Atletico non ha supportato bene Griezmann in quel azione ma Romagnoli aveva gia commesso il suo solito errore. La uscita a vuoto ormai fa parte del suo gioco e lascia praterie contro giocatori veloci.


Bravissimo, volevo sottolineare proprio quell'episodio che a molti è sfuggito

Saltato come un birillo e occasione dell'1-0 mentre trotterellava verso l'area di rigore. Per carità nessuno dice sia una pippa totale, ma è un mediocre, un giocatore da Lazio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2021)

Partita da 6, quando lo puntano giocatori rapidi va sempre in difficoltà.
Rimango dell'opinione che non meriti più di 2 milioni a stagione.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Per favore Paratici, salvaci tu da questa calamità naturale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Una sciagura. Becao, colley e Ferrari sono nettamente più forti. Poi mi devo sentire rinnovo a 3,5 più bonus


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Fa schifo. L ho sempre detto che non vale nemmeno lontanamente 3 milioni, nemmeno a zero


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

poi non dite che parlare dopo è facile.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma che rinnovo ma vai il più lontano possibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

E chi lo vuole dopo prestazioni del genere? Siamo costretti a tenercelo. Qualunque difensore della Salernitana è nettamente migliore.

Ricordo le mitologiche offerte del Chelsea e del manchster UTD degli anni scorsi, LOL.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo che a Madrid stiano guardando altro


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia si è preso un mucchio di insulti la scorsa settimana dopo che è stato mandato in campo senza mai entrare prima in questa stagione, colpa comunque solo in parte visto che è stato Dracula a fare la papera.

Mentre questo capitano continua a combinare solo disastri ma poi fa il permaloso con i tifosi zittendoli


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2021)

Sono allucinato dalla sua partita, una disastro totale e senza appello.
Scherzato DA FERMO da Berardi, entrata folle su defrel mentre doveva temporeggiare che ci lascia in 10.
Una sciagura, e lo rinnoveremo pure con lauto stipendio perchè a quanto pare piace a pioli


----------



## LukeLike (28 Novembre 2021)

Se questa partita sarà stata la pietra tombale sul suo rinnovo la potrò anche accettare...


----------



## Gamma (28 Novembre 2021)

Indecente quest'oggi.

Con Tomori non avremmo preso 3 gol e saremmo rimasti in 11 per giocarcela seriamente.

Capisco il discorso per cui converrebbe rinnovarlo, anche con un ingaggio più alto del dovuto, per evitare di spendere cartellini per eventuali sostituti, ma il ragazzo non è adatto a questo Milan così dinamico, e lo si vede, basta un giocatore dotato di buona velocità per metterlo in difficoltà.
Kjaer non è un fulmine di guerra, ma ha un'intelligenza fuori dal comune in fase difensiva, su posiziona bene il 99% delle volte ed è per questo che resta funzionale alla nostra squadra.

Ci alziamo spesso con i centrali quando attacchiamo, ma anche quando pressiamo alti e questo ci espone a situazioni di contropiede che solo Tomori può anestetizzare sul nascere, punto.


----------



## Goro (28 Novembre 2021)

vergognosi, lui e il suo stipendio


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Se questa partita sarà stata la pietra tombale sul suo rinnovo la potrò anche accettare...


Ma figurati, la stampa è tutta dalla sua parte. Alla prossima partita semidecente chiederanno subito il rinnovo a gran voce...


----------



## ventu84090 (28 Novembre 2021)

Non so come faccia a giocare in serie a..comunque senza Tomori dobbiamo cambiare modo di giocare..lo abbiamo visto oggi e a Firenze..
Finchè non troviamo uno con caratteristiche simili non possiamo giocare nello stesso modo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ricorderó per anni la sua caduta da salame su Berardi. Qualunque rinnovo fatto a questo brocco sarà un crimine verso il Milan.


----------



## Viulento (28 Novembre 2021)

oggi in versione boateng contro messi, ma contro un berardi del sassuolo.

che pena.

e soprattutto che pena la societa' che pensa al rinnovo.
il milan di eliot e maldini non vuole avere di meglio. hanno altri interessi.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Vedi Bremer e vedi Romagnoli.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> oggi in versione boateng contro messi, ma contro un berardi del sassuolo.
> 
> che pena.
> 
> ...


Maldini sarebbe ingiustificabile.


----------



## Viulento (28 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Maldini sarebbe ingiustificabile.


esiste solo la maglia. mettiamocelo in testa.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Quando se ne va via è sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> esiste solo la maglia. mettiamocelo in testa.


Mi stavo riferendo al rinnovo di Vecchia Romagna


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia ma quanto è cesso, ho finito gli insulti, lo scambierei volentieri per un Makengo (nome a casaccio); ma come cavolo si può difendere a 2-3 metri di distanza dall'avversario con le braccia dietro? Allucinante poi il modo in cui si è fatto ciulare da Berardi; a questo punto spero non facciano la pazzia di rinnovarlo, anche 3 euro e 50 centesimi sarebbero tropppi.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Indecente quest'oggi.
> 
> Con Tomori non avremmo preso 3 gol e saremmo rimasti in 11 per giocarcela seriamente.
> 
> ...


La teoria che si rinnoverebbe Romagnoli per risparmiare è una leggenda metropolitana. Se ad esempio lo rinnovi a 3,5 netti con gli stessi soldi prendi uno che costa 15 di cartellino e 2 netti di ingaggio. Quindi è solo una questione di scelta.


----------



## Gamma (28 Novembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La teoria che si rinnoverebbe Romagnoli per risparmiare è una leggenda metropolitana. Se ad esempio lo rinnovi a 3,5 netti con gli stessi soldi prendi uno che costa 15 di cartellino e 2 netti di ingaggio. Quindi è solo una questione di scelta.



Ovviamente a determinate cifre sarebbe così, ma quello che intendo dire è che metterei in dubbio la cosa anche se chiedesse 2.5M... anche perché Gabbia non è il cessone che molti pensano, vista la prestazione contro la Fiorentina, lo reputo anche più adeguato di Romagnoli per questo Milan.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ovviamente a determinate cifre sarebbe così, ma quello che intendo dire è che metterei in dubbio la cosa anche se chiedesse 2.5M... anche perché Gabbia non è il cessone che molti pensano, vista la prestazione contro la Fiorentina, lo reputo anche più adeguato di Romagnoli per questo Milan.


Io invece li spedirei entrambi sulla luna. 
Dentro gente capace, nessuno chiede Van Dijk ma sorbirci per altri 2-3 anni Romagnoli no.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli oggi ha messo a dura prova persino me che rinuncio mal volentieri agli italiani milanisti.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Troppo troppo lento per giocare a certi livelli. E' piantano per terra


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Novembre 2021)

A questo daranno 3,5 mln pensando di fare l'affarone dato che ora ne prende 6 e poi non prenderanno ciò che ci serve per 1 mln di differenza,a cominciare da un attaccante serio.


----------



## cris (28 Novembre 2021)

Che pippa sto romagna… altro che rinnovo…


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Non appena il campo si apre e le maglie si allargano si perde.
Imbarazzante nell'azione che porta all'espulsione : indeciso se intervenire sulla palla prima accenna l'uscita ma poi ,non fidandosi della sua velocità, arretra.
A quel punto è finita : la palla la prende l'avversario che lo punta e lo salta con facilità disarmante. 

Non è potente, non è veloce ,non è furbo.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Novembre 2021)

Aspetto chi lo difendeva.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Novembre 2021)

Piuttosto Kalulu centrale


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Romagnoli oggi ha messo a dura prova persino me che rinuncio mal volentieri agli italiani milanisti.


Direi che di giocatori bravi italiani e giovani in grado di giocare ad alti livelli ce ne saranno 3-4 in tutto; bastoni, barella, chiesa e forse tonali.
Del resto, non è mica un caso che si rischia di non andare al mondiale per due volte consecutive (8anni); una generazione fallimentare. Noi dal post-atene abbiamo quasi sempre i più cessi (abate, Antonini, bonera, Montolivo, Pazzini al quale voglio comunque bene, paletta, Matri, Petagna, Paloschi e ne dimentico qualcuno).
Romagnoli deve sparire.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Troppo troppo lento per giocare a certi livelli. E' piantano per terra


Una tassa, ma comunque non sa difendere, anche giocassimo a 5 dietro non ce la farebbe.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Piuttosto Kalulu centrale


Kalulu per velocità sarebbe l'ideale da affiancare a Kjaer quando non c'è Tomori.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

Mi spiace, alla fine l'aveva pure sbloccata con un gol di testa. C'è da dire che lo hanno abbandonato, Kjaer Romagnoli è una coppia male assortita, non possono giocare insieme. Uno dei due deve essere sempre insieme a Tomori.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, alla fine l'aveva pure sbloccata con un gol di testa. C'è da dire che lo hanno abbandonato, Kjaer Romagnoli è una coppia male assortita, non possono giocare insieme. Uno dei due deve essere sempre insieme a Tomori.


Basta fare giocare Kalulu quando non c'è Tomori.
Per giocare come giochiamo meglio rischiare con Kalulu che almeno ha velocità ed anticipo che con lui o Gabbia.
Semplice.
L'anno scorso con Kalulu centrale abbiamo preso 7 gol in 4 gare (di cui 1 rigore e una punizione deviata), stavolta 7 in 2 ci siamo superati.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Direi che di giocatori bravi italiani e giovani in grado di giocare ad alti livelli ce ne saranno 3-4 in tutto; bastoni, barella, chiesa e forse tonali.
> Del resto, non è mica un caso che si rischia di non andare al mondiale per due volte consecutive (8anni); una generazione fallimentare. Noi dal post-atene abbiamo quasi sempre i più cessi (abate, Antonini, bonera, Montolivo, Pazzini al quale voglio comunque bene, paletta, Matri, Petagna, Paloschi e ne dimentico qualcuno).
> Romagnoli deve sparire.


Il fatto incredibile, e che la dice lunga sul reale valore, é che in nazionale Romagnoli non viene neanche convocato


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo prenda 4 giornate


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2021)

il goal preso con quel movimento mi ha ricordato Messi contro Boateng in champions.
trasformare mimmo berardi in Messi però è grave


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Novembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ricorderó per anni la sua caduta da salame su Berardi. Qualunque rinnovo fatto a questo brocco sarà un crimine verso il Milan.


Mila-Juve della scorsa stagione: Contro Kulusevski fa la stessa figura e si lascia saltare in modo identico. 
Romagnoli é questo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Novembre 2021)

E' oramai imbarazzante, se vuoi giocare a viso aperto lasciando l'1 contro 1 è improponibile davvero.


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2021)

Neanche a un milione gli rinnoverei


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Novembre 2021)

La figura che ha fatto ieri sul gol di Berardi spiega bene per quale motivo il Romagnoli non vale nemmeno la metà dei 3 milioni di ingaggio che gli vogliono offrire per rinnovarlo (ma gli esempio potrebbero essere tanti altri). Non è un giocatore da big, non è proprio strutturato per esserlo. Va lasciato andare a zero, lui si. Il fatto poi che sia assistito da Raiola è un ulteriore aggravante, ma la motivazione principale è essenzialmente tecnica.


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Novembre 2021)

Per avere un centrale che difenda in area di rigore prendo Ferrari del Sassuolo.

mi dispiace per Alessio, perché mi sembra un ragazzo corretto e attaccato - anche - ai colori. Ma come io non posso pretendere di guidare una F1 lui non può giocare ad alti livelli in questo modo. Per Allegri forse é perfetto 

alla Rube a fare danni


----------



## kYMERA (29 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Basta fare giocare Kalulu quando non c'è Tomori.
> Per giocare come giochiamo meglio rischiare con Kalulu che almeno ha velocità ed anticipo che con lui o Gabbia.
> Semplice.
> L'anno scorso con Kalulu centrale abbiamo preso 7 gol in 4 gare (di cui 1 rigore e una punizione deviata), stavolta 7 in 2 ci siamo superati.



Kalulu centrale ne ha fatte di vaccate pure. E' un terzino che faccia il terzino.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Kalulu centrale ne ha fatte di vaccate pure. E' un terzino che faccia il terzino.


Vabbè dai ciao core.
Va bene così che ti devo dire...
Ti ho anche circostanziato il tutto.
Che lo show continui con Romagna allora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai ciao core.
> Va bene così che ti devo dire...
> Ti ho anche circostanziato il tutto.
> Che lo show continui con Romagna allora.


ora c'è anche la scusa per rinnovarlo.
e tutti diranno che era necessario................................


----------



## JoKeR (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ora c'è anche la scusa per rinnovarlo.
> e tutti diranno che era necessario................................


deve giocare kalulu centrale, me ne frego di prendere un gol a partita, tanto con Romagna sono 2 a partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2021)

Da non rinnovare nemmeno per 2 milioni. Il suo modo di difendere a distanza con le braccia dietro il corpo é una tassa.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da non rinnovare nemmeno per 2 milioni. Il suo modo di difendere a distanza con le braccia dietro il corpo é una tassa.


E quando non mette le braccia dietro il corpo si gira di culo verso l'avversario,una sciagura comunque e perenne.


----------



## morokan (7 Dicembre 2021)

al momento è uno dei migliori in campo, il gol lo ha sulla coscienza Theo, era lui che doveva essere su Salah


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da non rinnovare nemmeno per 2 milioni. Il suo modo di difendere a distanza con le braccia dietro il corpo é una tassa.


Sul primo tiro che ha portato al gol devi andare in scivolata disperata, ma non puoi farlo se giochi con le mani legate dietro la schiena.


----------



## Zenos (7 Dicembre 2021)

morokan ha scritto:


> al momento è uno dei migliori in campo, il gol lo ha sulla coscienza Theo, era lui che doveva essere su Salah


Troll


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque su questo possiamo evitare di fare la skiena dri11? E' una vergogna offrire 3 mln netti di stipendio onestamente è scarso..


----------



## morokan (7 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Troll


guarda, c'è poco da trollare, rivedi il video, Theo è davanti a Salah che lo anticipa, ora che non sia un campione lo sappiamo tutti, ma dargli addosso anche quando non c'entra ...poi oh....io ho visto un paio di ottimi interventi da parte sua.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2021)

morokan ha scritto:


> guarda, c'è poco da trollare, rivedi il video, Theo è davanti a Salah che lo anticipa, ora che non sia un campione lo sappiamo tutti, ma dargli addosso anche quando non c'entra ...poi oh....io ho visto un paio di ottimi interventi da parte sua.


Ha fatto qualche buon intervento? Si.
Ma: Con la sua marcatura distanza ha fatto tirare in porta Origi (buona occasione) e sulla deviazione di Maignan non mi é proprio apparso sveglio. Nessuna reazione, nessun movimento, fermo come una statua

Un difensore centrale non puo permettersi 2-3 errori o disattenzioni ogni partita ed il modo di difendere di Romagnoli per me é semplicemente troppo permissivo.


----------



## Miro (7 Dicembre 2021)

Dai, per quanto non lo voglia vedere manco in cartolina, sta giocando bene. Il gol è sulla coscienza di Kessie, Maignan e Theo con la maggior percentuale in capo all'ivoriano.


----------



## morokan (7 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ha fatto qualche buon intervento? Si.
> Ma: Con la sua marcatura distanza ha fatto tirare in porta Origi (buona occasione) e sulla deviazione di Maignan non mi é proprio apparso sveglio. Nessuna reazione, nessun movimento, fermo come una statua


ha anche stoppato an azione parecchio pericolosa in scivolata....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Zenos (7 Dicembre 2021)

Il pollo di theo


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

anche oggi ha timbrato.
non ha il livello c'è poco da fare.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque questo non lo sopporto veramente più.

Ma i passaggi. Voglio dire, passa sempre la palla con quella fiacchezza inaccettabile, giusto il minimo per farla rotolare stancamente a 1 cm all'ora sui piedi del compagno. Il passaggio dura sempre minimo due secondi, i due secondi che consentono agli avversari di prendere posizione.

Mamma mia, ma come fa a giocare in serie A e guadagnare milioni uno così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2021)

La cosa più grave è che la sua insicurezza e la sua lentezza peggiorano sistematicamente le prestazioni del suo compagno.
Era successo con Kjaer, succede ora con Tomori.

Potrebbe dare dei grattacapi addirittura a Baresi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La cosa più grave è che la sua insicurezza e la sua lentezza peggiorano sistematicamente le prestazioni del suo compagno.
> Era successo con Kjaer, succede ora con Tomori.
> 
> Potrebbe dare dei grattacapi addirittura a Baresi.


chi ha giocato anche a livelli infimi come me lo sa.
ma anche a giocare tra amici te ne accorgi.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo non lo sopporto veramente più.
> 
> Ma i passaggi. Voglio dire, passa sempre la palla con quella fiacchezza inaccettabile, giusto il minimo per farla rotolare stancamente a 1 cm all'ora sui piedi del compagno. Il passaggio dura sempre minimo due secondi, i due secondi che consentono agli avversari di prendere posizione.
> 
> Mamma mia, ma come fa a giocare in serie A e guadagnare milioni uno così.


Pensavo di avermelo sognato che la palla quando calcia ci mette mezz'ora ad arrivare al compagno.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Dicembre 2021)

E ancora una volta sorge spontanea una domanda di una sola parola: Kalulu?


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi ha giocato anche a livelli infimi come me lo sa.
> ma anche a giocare tra amici te ne accorgi.


Beh non tutti si accorgono della totale inadeguatezza però.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Dicembre 2021)

per come giochiamo ci serve un bremer piuttosto che un romagnoli, parlo di caratteristiche.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Con lui in campo non mi sento mai sicuro.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sto guardando Fiorentina-Sassuolo e una giocata di Ferrari mi ha fatto venire amaramente in mente Romagnoli: nell'azione del 2-0 del Sassuolo, Ferrari tiene in campo un pallone che stava scivolando in fallo laterale in suo favore con una "acrobazia" e fa ripartire velocemente l'azione dei neroverdi che porta al gol del raddoppio.

Fateci caso, Romagnoli, invece, spazza in fallo laterale qualsiasi pallone arrivi dalle sue parti; o entra in scivolata e accompagna il pallone fuori e lo spazza direttamente anche se l'avversario più vicino è a metri di distanza. Questo è un atteggiamento che, secondo me, denota paura e scarsa fiducia nei propri mezzi. E' la via più facile per "strappare applausi" facendo credere di aver fatto un buon intervento risolutivo, ma in realtà non stai facendo altro che regalare un altro possesso agli avversari.

Intendiamoci, non c'è nulla di male nello spazzare il pallone fuori dallo stadio qualche volta. Anzi, meglio questo che le piroette di Theo Hernandez che perde palla e manda in porta gli avversari. Ma qualche volta si può anche provare a giocarla con più tecnica, anche perché ci sono buone possibilità di sorprendere la squadra avversaria.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ieri ha giocato proprio una buona partita, giusto lodarlo quando lo merita.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Gennaio 2022)

Il problema è che anche in una buona partita come quella di ieri si è fatto saltare secco da Cuadrado che poi ha tirato di sinistro a porta spalancata, ma per fortuna non l'ha inquadrata.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il problema è che anche in una buona partita come quella di ieri si è fatto saltare secco da Cuadrado che poi ha tirato di sinistro a porta spalancata, ma per fortuna non l'ha inquadrata.



Non offre mai sicurezza.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non offre mai sicurezza.


Ieri Cuadrado sembrava su una moto quando l'ha saltato.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri Cuadrado sembrava su una moto quando l'ha saltato.



*Ieri Cuadrado 33enne sembrava su una moto quando l'ha saltato. Edit


----------



## Route66 (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> *Ieri Cuadrado 33enne sembrava su una moto quando l'ha saltato. Edit


E lui gli si è opposto a 10÷15 mt dall'area di rigore con le mani dietro la schiena....


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri Cuadrado sembrava su una moto quando l'ha saltato.



Romagnoli era su un cavallo a dondolo


----------



## _ET_ (6 Febbraio 2022)

Se vuole giocare titolare o ha pretese salariari sopra i 2,5/3 può salutare.
Però quest'anno sta facendo bene.come riserva me lo tengo.anche con l'Atletico ha sfoderato una bella prestazione.


----------



## Gamma (6 Febbraio 2022)

Se gli offriamo 2.5/3 mln è perché non dobbiamo pagargli il cartellino, ma non li vale assolutamente.

Mi dispiace ma sopra i 2 mln è un furto con scasso, ricordando che Kjaer ne prende 1.5.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Febbraio 2022)

Per come giochiamo noi, a 4 con la difesa a metà campo, mi dispiace ma fa veramente troppa fatica, troppa. Anche oggi ha bucato un paio di anticipi che han fatto partire azioni pericolosissime.

Lo vedo invece come un innesto discreto come centrale di posizione nelle squadre che giocano a 3.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque c'è da dire che è un professionista serio e sta facendo bene (con tutti i suoi limiti) onorando la maglia, a differenza del 79 ivoriano.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Per come giochiamo noi, a 4 con la difesa a metà campo, mi dispiace ma fa veramente troppa fatica, troppa. Anche oggi ha bucato un paio di anticipi che han fatto partire azioni pericolosissime.
> 
> Lo vedo invece come un innesto discreto come centrale di posizione nelle squadre che giocano a 3.



Il contesto rispetto alle sue caratteristiche non lo aiutano, è vero. Per doti atletiche Alessio è più da linea più bassa, più da gioco di reparto. L'uno contro uno lo soffre, sopratutto se affronta grandi calciatori. 

Alla Juve per come gioca Allegri farebbe sicuramente benissimo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il contesto rispetto alle sue caratteristiche non lo aiutano, è vero. Per doti atletiche Alessio è più da linea più bassa, più da gioco di reparto. L'uno contro uno lo soffre, sopratutto se affronta grandi calciatori.
> 
> Alla Juve per come gioca Allegri farebbe sicuramente benissimo.


Infatti il miglior Romagnoli lo abbiamo visto nel Milan bassissimo (ed inguardabile, aggiungerei) di Gattuso.


----------



## Baba (10 Febbraio 2022)

Mi è venuta in mente un immagine bruttissima. Noi che vinciamo lo scudetto con Romagnoli che alza la coppa e poi va alla Juve. Sarebbe un mini trauma indelebile.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi è venuta in mente un immagine bruttissima. Noi che vinciamo lo scudetto con Romagnoli che alza la coppa e poi va alla Juve. Sarebbe un mini trauma indelebile.


e se Romagnoli alla Juve fosse essa stessa la coppa?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri ha fatto una buona gara.


----------



## Baba (10 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e se Romagnoli alla Juve fosse essa stessa la coppa?


Ma quello sicuramente! Però ecco vorrei che quell’immagine fosse qualcosa di piacevole e non dover ogni volta vedere un gobbo in mezzo che alza la coppa..


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2022)

Inadeguato, scarso, dannoso.


----------



## Maravich49 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mi da sempre un insicurezza clamorosa. Gli preferisco (e di molto) Kalulu.


----------



## WeedoMilan (13 Febbraio 2022)

A me fa arrabbiare.
Nell’ultimo periodo sta giocando su livelli che non toccava da mesi, oggi si è permesso anche qualche sovrapposizione in attacco, perché ora?! Perché non nei precedenti anni? 
vuole lasciare un buon ricordo o sta cercando la nuova destinazione ?
Bah


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è da dire che è un professionista serio e sta facendo bene (con tutti i suoi limiti) onorando la maglia, a differenza del 79 ivoriano.


parliamo di uno che ha rinnovato con Fassone e Mirabelli dove chiunque altro avrebbe salutato.
per me si è guadagnato stima infinita.
con noi più di un ruolo da riserva non può ambire (come terzo lo firmerei oggi volendo), alla Juve avrebbe sicuramente maggiore spazio come titolare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> parliamo di uno che ha rinnovato con Fassone e Mirabelli dove chiunque altro avrebbe salutato.
> per me si è guadagnato stima infinita.
> con noi più di un ruolo da riserva non può ambire (come terzo lo firmerei oggi volendo), alla Juve avrebbe sicuramente maggiore spazio come titolare.


ha firmato a 6M quando ne valeva 2 è...........

detto questo le ultime uscite almeno non fa le sue solite cappellate.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque a me Romagnoli non dispiace.
Parliamoci chiaro, non è un fenomeno e lo sappiamo. Ma è sempre stato un professionista esemplare, mai una parola fuori posto. E' stato panchinato anche da capitano e anche li non si è mai lamentato. Quando gioca dà il massimo: ha dei limiti oggettivi ma chiaramente non è neanche vecchio. Per me il rinnovo ci starebbe, sicuramente non a cifre altissime ma in questa squadra ci sta come parte delle rotazioni nei centrali.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque a me Romagnoli non dispiace.
> Parliamoci chiaro, non è un fenomeno e lo sappiamo. Ma è sempre stato un professionista esemplare, mai una parola fuori posto. E' stato panchinato anche da capitano e anche li non si è mai lamentato. Quando gioca dà il massimo: ha dei limiti oggettivi ma chiaramente non è neanche vecchio. Per me il rinnovo ci starebbe, sicuramente non a cifre altissime ma in questa squadra ci sta come parte delle rotazioni nei centrali.


Accettasse il rinnovo a 2.8M che il Milan offre e licenziasse Raiola, poi se ne può parlare.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Accettasse il rinnovo a 2.8M che il Milan offre e licenziasse Raiola, poi se ne può parlare.



chiaro il mio giudizio dipende chiaramente dall'ingaggio. Fino a 3 milioni glieli darei, anche perchè considerando quanto ci costerebbe trovare un nuovo giocatore per rimpiazzarlo andrebbe comunque bene.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> chiaro il mio giudizio dipende chiaramente dall'ingaggio. Fino a 3 milioni glieli darei, anche perchè considerando quanto ci costerebbe trovare un nuovo giocatore per rimpiazzarlo andrebbe comunque bene.


Questo si, ma è più facile che Belen Rodriguez suoni la mia porta che un Raiola's accetti di dimezzarsi lo stipendio e soprattutto l'agente accetti una commissione umana.


----------



## gabuz (13 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque si può dire tutto di Romagnoli, io stesso per primo spero che non rinnovi, ma non gli si può certo contestare la professionalità.
Da tutto, non si tira indietro e non ha staccato la spina.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Febbraio 2022)

Che danno hanno fatto Mirabelli e Fassone. Ma come si fa a trattare con una base di ingaggio così alta? A me dispiacerebbe vederlo ai gobbi, sono sicuro che farebbe bene perché in serie A ha acquisito ormai esperienza ed è un ottimo difensore, con dei limiti che conosciamo per i quali non diventerà mai un campione, ma come riserva lo vorrei eccome.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Che danno hanno fatto Mirabelli e Fassone. Ma come si fa a trattare con una base di ingaggio così alta? A me dispiacerebbe vederlo ai gobbi, sono sicuro che farebbe bene perché in serie A ha acquisito ormai esperienza ed è un ottimo difensore, con dei limiti che conosciamo per i quali non diventerà mai un campione, ma come riserva lo vorrei eccome.


Non ci sono proprio le condizioni per trattare : kjear prima, tomori dopo e ora perfino kalulu hanno dimostrato che si trova di molto meglio a meno.
Mettiamoci l'anima in pace : la base di mirabelli sarà distrutta perchè fuori parametro.
Quel fesso ha ricoperto tutti d'oro e al ribasso oggi non tratta nessuno.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci sono proprio le condizioni per trattare : kjear prima, tomori dopo e ora perfino kalulu hanno dimostrato che si trova di molto meglio a meno.
> Mettiamoci l'anima in pace : la base di mirabelli sarà distrutta perchè fuori parametro.
> Quel fesso ha ricoperto tutti d'oro e al ribasso oggi non tratta nessuno.


Tomori Botman Kjaer Romagnoli mi piacerebbe come pacchetto centrali, contando sempre Kalulu come jolly dato che sulla carta è un terzino destro. Manderei Gabbia in prestito, tra Romagnoli e Gabbia preferisco il primo.
Ma non ci sono proprio le condizioni purtroppo, oltre al problema dovuto all'ingaggio si è creata troppa concorrenza e stiamo trattando Botman. Non so quanto il giocatore voglia rinnovare al ribasso per un ruolo da panchinaro.


----------



## Calemme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Altra ottima partita del capitano ieri.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Comunque si può dire tutto di Romagnoli, io stesso per primo spero che non rinnovi, ma non gli si può certo contestare la professionalità.
> Da tutto, non si tira indietro e non ha staccato la spina.


Completamente d’accordo. Spero non rinnovi, ma si è guadagnato la mia stima. Un professionista esemplare, che non ha alzato polveroni mediatici quando da capitano è andato in panchina e si è rimesso in gioco con voglia e determinazione.
quanto sarebbe bello vedergli alzare un trofeo(o due) prima che vada via a giugno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Pessimo, di personalita infima.
Nei ultimi 15 minuti della partita lui che é il capitano e che pretende un ingaggio bello alto dovrebbe farsi valere. Invece cosa fa? Butta via pallon a gogo, li manda spesso e volientiri dritti fuori dal campo.

Che degrado. Complimenti anche alla sua presenza in area avversaria mentre siamo in vantaggio 1-0. Grandissima idea.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vattene alla Lazio e non ci rompere il cazzio


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pessimo, di personalita infima.
> Nei ultimi 15 minuti della partita lui che é il capitano e che pretende un ingaggio bello alto dovrebbe farsi valere. Invece cosa fa? Butta via pallon a gogo, li manda spesso e volientiri dritti fuori dal campo.
> 
> Che degrado. Complimenti anche alla sua presenza in area avversaria mentre siamo in vantaggio 1-0. Grandissima idea.


È sempre dove non dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vai a fare in culo, capitano di sta m.inchia!!!!


----------



## PoloNegativo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa a preferire lui a Kalulu? Ma scherziamo?


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi un disastro. Il primo gol che cambia totalmente la partita, lo prendiamo perché va a schiantarsi come un caxxone lasciando un 'autostrada.. Fuori dai coxxioni!!! Andasse alla lazie st'ameba!!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Febbraio 2022)

Torno qui a mente fredda per dire che per certi versi Romagnoli oggi mi ricorda Montolivo ieri.
L'addio a montolivo ha rappresentato anche simbolicamente la fine del periodo della mediocrità assoluta.
L'addio di romagnoli forse potrebbe rappresentare l'inizio di una nuova era in cui non solo si è competitivi ma si vince qualcosa.
Alla fine lui in un certo senso è l'ultimo, vero erede del giannino (insieme a Ibra, ma il suo milan vinceva), comprato da Galliani nel 2015 su indicazione mi pare di Mihajlovic; totalmente un'altra epoca.
Dell'epoca pre-elliott abbiamo in rosa solo lui, calabria, gabbia, kessiè (e per certi versi il gia citato ibra), più castillejo e caldara che sono arrivati con la gestione Leonardo.
Ecco, di questi qui l'anno prossimo sarebbe ideale se restassero i soli Gabbia (magari in prestito altrove) e Calabria.
Dobbiamo veramente chiudere i conti con il passato, è fondamentale per ripartire davvero e metterci alle spalle la vergognosa banter era di cui Romagnoli, suo malgrado, è comunque un simbolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Febbraio 2022)

Non ne posso veramente piu. 

Sciagura.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2022)

agghiacciante stasera. 

tra lui e kessiè non vedo l'ora che si levino dai coioni.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Inadeguato, scarso, dannoso.


Non ho bisogno di scrivere altro. È un commento valido per tutte le sue partite, mi basterà quotarlo sempre.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi comunque anche Tomori ha fatto molto male.


----------



## mil77 (25 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Oggi comunque anche Tomori ha fatto molto male.


Oggi Romori ha peggio, ma molto peggio, di Romagnoli


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> agghiacciante stasera.
> 
> tra lui e kessiè non vedo l'ora che si levino dai coioni.



Vederlo capitano mi irrita proprio.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oggi Romori ha peggio, ma molto peggio, di Romagnoli


Si è perso 3 volte l'uomo in zona gol


----------



## mil77 (25 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è perso 3 volte l'uomo in zona gol


Chi? tomori


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi? tomori


Si.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è perso 3 volte l'uomo in zona gol


sull'ultima occasione per loro, con annessa paratona di maignan, c'era un buco centrale osceno. 

non so chi si sia perso l'uomo lì, ma il giocatore dell'udinese ha avuto tutto il tempo di avanzare palla al piede, mirare e tirare all'angolino.


----------



## iceman. (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre con il culo per terra e le braccia dietro...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sull'ultima occasione per loro, con annessa paratona di maignan, c'era un buco centrale osceno.
> 
> non so chi si sia perso l'uomo lì, ma il giocatore dell'udinese ha avuto tutto il tempo di avanzare palla al piede, mirare e tirare all'angolino.


Diciamo che con Romagnoli vicino anche Tomori e peggiorato. Ma la vera perdita e stata quella di Kjaer, abbiamo perso un leader sia in difesa sia per diriggere i compagni.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Fate tornare Kalulu per dio


----------



## JoKeR (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fate tornare Kalulu per dio


Tornare da dove? E' abile, arruolabile, ma gli viene preferito un cesso che difende a 3 mt.
Anche oggi penoso.

Pierre, con mille limiti, trasmette sicurezza, imposta, riparte, anticipa.
Commette errori? Li accetto.


----------



## Albijol (8 Luglio 2022)

Alcuni giocatori vanno ringraziati per i gol. Altri per gli assist. Altri ancora per i tackle riusciti. Io ti ringrazio per l'infortunio in Coppa Italia. A tuo modo sei stato decisivo. E adesso vai dagli aquilotti a insegnare come si marca a uomo l'attaccante a 10 metri di distanza. Ciao Alessio!


----------

